# Florida Pulse gay club attacked



## Indofred

Florida Pulse gay club attacked in Orlando - multiple injuries - BBC News



> There are multiple injuries after an attacker opened fire inside a gay nightclub in the Florida city of Orlando, police say.
> 
> There are unconfirmed reports that the attacker is still inside the Pulse Club and has taken hostages.
> 
> Orlando Police have urged people to stay away from the area.
> 
> Video footage being shared on social media showed dozens of emergency vehicles at the scene and people being treated on the pavements.
> 
> One man who was in the club at the time said the shooter opened fire at around 02:00 local time (06:00 GMT).
> 
> "People on the dance floor and bar got down on the floor and some of us who were near the bar and back exit managed to go out through the outdoor area and just ran," Ricardo Almodovar wrote on Pulse's Facebook page.
> 
> Another man, Anthony Torres, said he heard people screaming that others in the nightclub were dead.
> 
> Local TV reporter Stewart Moore tweeted that he had been told by a source that more than 20 people had been shot.



Looks like someone has it in for gays, but who is it and what is motivating them?


----------



## DarkFury

*"He said the attacker was still inside the nightclub with hostages, and was feared to be wearing a bomb."

Shooter with a bomb vest? Let's see, who does that? Maybe an unemployed camel jockey?*


----------



## Indofred

As we don't know who is responsible at this point, perhaps we'd better save wild accusations until you know you won't look stupid later if it proves to be some other party.


----------



## DarkFury

Indofred said:


> As we don't know who is responsible at this point, perhaps we'd better save wild accusations until you know you won't look stupid later if it proves to be some other party.


*You asked for a guess. 
Gun fire + bomb vest = Sand Ni99er.*


----------



## Picaro

Indofred said:


> Looks like someone has it in for gays, but who is it and what is motivating them?



A Chic-Fil-A hit man? Joel Osteen? Some 'activist' will get around to inventing a link to them eventually anyway, so might as well blame them ...


----------



## cnm

DarkFury said:


> *You asked for a guess.
> Gun fire + bomb vest = Sand Ni99er.*


No need to discount gay greaser beaners yet.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Indofred said:


> As we don't know who is responsible at this point, perhaps we'd better save wild accusations until you know you won't look stupid later if it proves to be some other party.



That's funny. .214 is never worried about looking stupid.


----------



## Indofred

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Let's hope he wiped as many disease ridden sodomites out as he could!. This is today's feel good story.



Tell me, are you a Muslim?


----------



## cnm

After all, it might be a cracker gun nut.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Indofred said:


> Florida Pulse gay club attacked in Orlando - multiple injuries - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple injuries after an attacker opened fire inside a gay nightclub in the Florida city of Orlando, police say.
> 
> There are unconfirmed reports that the attacker is still inside the Pulse Club and has taken hostages.
> 
> Orlando Police have urged people to stay away from the area.
> 
> Video footage being shared on social media showed dozens of emergency vehicles at the scene and people being treated on the pavements.
> 
> One man who was in the club at the time said the shooter opened fire at around 02:00 local time (06:00 GMT).
> 
> "People on the dance floor and bar got down on the floor and some of us who were near the bar and back exit managed to go out through the outdoor area and just ran," Ricardo Almodovar wrote on Pulse's Facebook page.
> 
> Another man, Anthony Torres, said he heard people screaming that others in the nightclub were dead.
> 
> Local TV reporter Stewart Moore tweeted that he had been told by a source that more than 20 people had been shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone has it in for gays, but who is it and what is motivating them?
Click to expand...

Terrible.  Somebody may have been pushed too far with the gay agenda being shoved down society's throat.  Too much, too fast, too far.  First gay marriage, Christian persecution, transgenderism, men allowed in women's restroom which is enforced by this oppressive regime.  Some guy must have had enough and fought back.

Or it is an Islamic terrorist.  There was an explosion reported after the gunman was shot.


----------



## LoneLaugher

AvgGuyIA said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida Pulse gay club attacked in Orlando - multiple injuries - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple injuries after an attacker opened fire inside a gay nightclub in the Florida city of Orlando, police say.
> 
> There are unconfirmed reports that the attacker is still inside the Pulse Club and has taken hostages.
> 
> Orlando Police have urged people to stay away from the area.
> 
> Video footage being shared on social media showed dozens of emergency vehicles at the scene and people being treated on the pavements.
> 
> One man who was in the club at the time said the shooter opened fire at around 02:00 local time (06:00 GMT).
> 
> "People on the dance floor and bar got down on the floor and some of us who were near the bar and back exit managed to go out through the outdoor area and just ran," Ricardo Almodovar wrote on Pulse's Facebook page.
> 
> Another man, Anthony Torres, said he heard people screaming that others in the nightclub were dead.
> 
> Local TV reporter Stewart Moore tweeted that he had been told by a source that more than 20 people had been shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone has it in for gays, but who is it and what is motivating them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrible.  Somebody may have been pushed too far with the gay agenda being shoved down society's throat.  Too much, too fast, too far.  First gay marriage, Christian persecution, transgenderism, men allowed in women's restroom which is enforced by this oppressive regime.  Some guy must have had enough and fought back.
> 
> Or it is an Islamic terrorist.  There was an explosion reported after the gunman was shot.
Click to expand...


The creation of a victim in the mind of a complete nutbag.


----------



## bodecea

AvgGuyIA said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida Pulse gay club attacked in Orlando - multiple injuries - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple injuries after an attacker opened fire inside a gay nightclub in the Florida city of Orlando, police say.
> 
> There are unconfirmed reports that the attacker is still inside the Pulse Club and has taken hostages.
> 
> Orlando Police have urged people to stay away from the area.
> 
> Video footage being shared on social media showed dozens of emergency vehicles at the scene and people being treated on the pavements.
> 
> One man who was in the club at the time said the shooter opened fire at around 02:00 local time (06:00 GMT).
> 
> "People on the dance floor and bar got down on the floor and some of us who were near the bar and back exit managed to go out through the outdoor area and just ran," Ricardo Almodovar wrote on Pulse's Facebook page.
> 
> Another man, Anthony Torres, said he heard people screaming that others in the nightclub were dead.
> 
> Local TV reporter Stewart Moore tweeted that he had been told by a source that more than 20 people had been shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone has it in for gays, but who is it and what is motivating them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrible.  Somebody may have been pushed too far with the gay agenda being shoved down society's throat.  Too much, too fast, too far.  First gay marriage, Christian persecution, transgenderism, men allowed in women's restroom which is enforced by this oppressive regime.  Some guy must have had enough and fought back.
> 
> Or it is an Islamic terrorist.  There was an explosion reported after the gunman was shot.
Click to expand...

Ah...so you are a RW mooslim.


----------



## Baron

99 % attacker was either a Muslim or a convert or crypto Muslim.The lying western MSM will start a whitewashing of killer and hiding his Muslim believe.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Indofred said:


> Florida Pulse gay club attacked in Orlando - multiple injuries - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple injuries after an attacker opened fire inside a gay nightclub in the Florida city of Orlando, police say.
> 
> There are unconfirmed reports that the attacker is still inside the Pulse Club and has taken hostages.
> 
> Orlando Police have urged people to stay away from the area.
> 
> Video footage being shared on social media showed dozens of emergency vehicles at the scene and people being treated on the pavements.
> 
> One man who was in the club at the time said the shooter opened fire at around 02:00 local time (06:00 GMT).
> 
> "People on the dance floor and bar got down on the floor and some of us who were near the bar and back exit managed to go out through the outdoor area and just ran," Ricardo Almodovar wrote on Pulse's Facebook page.
> 
> Another man, Anthony Torres, said he heard people screaming that others in the nightclub were dead.
> 
> Local TV reporter Stewart Moore tweeted that he had been told by a source that more than 20 people had been shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone has it in for gays, but who is it and what is motivating them?
Click to expand...


Rubio had only minor injuries mostly due to foam inhalition


----------



## LoneLaugher

CrusaderFrank said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida Pulse gay club attacked in Orlando - multiple injuries - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple injuries after an attacker opened fire inside a gay nightclub in the Florida city of Orlando, police say.
> 
> There are unconfirmed reports that the attacker is still inside the Pulse Club and has taken hostages.
> 
> Orlando Police have urged people to stay away from the area.
> 
> Video footage being shared on social media showed dozens of emergency vehicles at the scene and people being treated on the pavements.
> 
> One man who was in the club at the time said the shooter opened fire at around 02:00 local time (06:00 GMT).
> 
> "People on the dance floor and bar got down on the floor and some of us who were near the bar and back exit managed to go out through the outdoor area and just ran," Ricardo Almodovar wrote on Pulse's Facebook page.
> 
> Another man, Anthony Torres, said he heard people screaming that others in the nightclub were dead.
> 
> Local TV reporter Stewart Moore tweeted that he had been told by a source that more than 20 people had been shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone has it in for gays, but who is it and what is motivating them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubio had only minor injuries mostly due to foam inhalition
Click to expand...


I find you to be an ignorant fool.....but that was good timing. I laughed...and it is hard for someone like you to make me laugh.


----------



## Tilly

BBC just reported there was a controlled explosion and the gunman is dead.


----------



## bodecea

Baron said:


> 99 % attacker was either a Muslim or a convert or crypto Muslim.The lying western MSM will start a whitewashing of killer and hiding his Muslim believe.


Like AvgGuyIA hides his mooslim belief.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

This just in. It was Mike Huckabee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Tilly said:


> BBC just reported there was a controlled explosion and the gunman is dead.


The MO of an Islamic terrorist.  For the gays and liberals in this thread, just replace "Islamic" with Christian or conservative.


----------



## bodecea

AvgGuyIA said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC just reported there was a controlled explosion and the gunman is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> The MO of an Islamic terrorist.  For the gays and liberals in this thread, just replace "Islamic" with Christian or conservative.
Click to expand...

Exactly...sounds like one of your fellow mooslims.


----------



## cnm

AvgGuyIA said:


> Some guy must have had enough and fought back.


Well he could have just tried to throttle them with his g string.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

bodecea said:


> Exactly...sounds like one of your fellow mooslims.


You just can't say it can you.?  Islamic terrorist.  He probably decided to gun people down because the roof wasn't high enough.  Assuming it was an Muslim terrorist.


----------



## Mudda

Indofred said:


> Florida Pulse gay club attacked in Orlando - multiple injuries - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple injuries after an attacker opened fire inside a gay nightclub in the Florida city of Orlando, police say.
> 
> There are unconfirmed reports that the attacker is still inside the Pulse Club and has taken hostages.
> 
> Orlando Police have urged people to stay away from the area.
> 
> Video footage being shared on social media showed dozens of emergency vehicles at the scene and people being treated on the pavements.
> 
> One man who was in the club at the time said the shooter opened fire at around 02:00 local time (06:00 GMT).
> 
> "People on the dance floor and bar got down on the floor and some of us who were near the bar and back exit managed to go out through the outdoor area and just ran," Ricardo Almodovar wrote on Pulse's Facebook page.
> 
> Another man, Anthony Torres, said he heard people screaming that others in the nightclub were dead.
> 
> Local TV reporter Stewart Moore tweeted that he had been told by a source that more than 20 people had been shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone has it in for gays, but who is it and what is motivating them?
Click to expand...

So you deny doing it?


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Police news conference now.


----------



## Mudda

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Let's hope he wiped as many disease ridden sodomites out as he could!. This is today's feel good story.


The gunman has gone, it's safe for you to come out of the closet now.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

He has a device on him.  Hmm.. Who carries a "device" with thenm on killing sprees?


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Asking for public to look for suspicious activity.  Declared it as domestic terrorism.


----------



## depotoo

This is horrific. The police conf said many are dead inside and 46 were transported that were injured.  They are checking for devices now.  They say it is an act of terrorism.   They will get to the bottom of whether foreign or domestic, and whether he was a lone wolf or not.


----------



## depotoo

They just stated there are indications he leaned toward that ideology.  Checking for other devices.  Appears well prepared attack.  At least 20 are dead.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

"Suspect may be leaning toward that [muslim] ideology".

Trump wants to halt Muslim immigration from Middle East for a whole.  Liberals fighting him want more Pulse attacks apparently.


----------



## depotoo

One spokesperson said domestic, another said they need to determine whether domestic or foreign.


----------



## Mudda

depotoo said:


> One spokesperson said domestic, another said they need to determine whether domestic or foreign.


It was a domestic gun. Ain't the 2nd Amendment grand?


----------



## depotoo

This is not funny to those making jokes.


----------



## bodecea

AvgGuyIA said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...sounds like one of your fellow mooslims.
> 
> 
> 
> You just can't say it can you.?  Islamic terrorist.  He probably decided to gun people down because the roof wasn't high enough.  Assuming it was an Muslim terrorist.
Click to expand...

It may very well be a mooslim terrorist...one of your kind.


----------



## Indofred

Mudda said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida Pulse gay club attacked in Orlando - multiple injuries - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple injuries after an attacker opened fire inside a gay nightclub in the Florida city of Orlando, police say.
> 
> There are unconfirmed reports that the attacker is still inside the Pulse Club and has taken hostages.
> 
> Orlando Police have urged people to stay away from the area.
> 
> Video footage being shared on social media showed dozens of emergency vehicles at the scene and people being treated on the pavements.
> 
> One man who was in the club at the time said the shooter opened fire at around 02:00 local time (06:00 GMT).
> 
> "People on the dance floor and bar got down on the floor and some of us who were near the bar and back exit managed to go out through the outdoor area and just ran," Ricardo Almodovar wrote on Pulse's Facebook page.
> 
> Another man, Anthony Torres, said he heard people screaming that others in the nightclub were dead.
> 
> Local TV reporter Stewart Moore tweeted that he had been told by a source that more than 20 people had been shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone has it in for gays, but who is it and what is motivating them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you deny doing it?
Click to expand...


Since I'm posting from Indonesia, and posting after the attacker seems to have been shot dead, I'm probably not the shooter.


----------



## cnm

Perhaps he mistook it for an abortion centre...


----------



## bodecea

AvgGuyIA said:


> He has a device on him.  Hmm.. Who carries a "device" with thenm on killing sprees?


Columbine......they were your fellow mooslims too?


----------



## LoneLaugher

This event will twist our USMB nutbags into weird shapes. Containing their excitement over a bunch of dead gay people while condemning the perpetrator will require discipline. Can they do it?


----------



## depotoo

Quit now.  Only a jackass would make such a statement at this early stage. You have no idea whether it was obtained legally or not.  





Mudda said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One spokesperson said domestic, another said they need to determine whether domestic or foreign.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a domestic gun. Ain't the 2nd Amendment grand?
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

depotoo said:


> This is horrific. The police conf said many are dead inside and 46 were transported that were injured.  They are checking for devices now.  They say it is an act of terrorism.   They will get to the bottom of whether foreign or domestic, and whether he was a lone wolf or not.


RWRS dancing in the street yet?


----------



## Indofred

bodecea said:


> It may very well be a mooslim terrorist...one of your kind.



As no one knows who he was yet, there is a lot of room for posters such as your good self to look like fuck faced idiots if he proves to be one of the far right gun loving gentlemen so many Texans would love to have bum fuck them.
Just an observation.


----------



## Ozone

bodecea said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has a device on him.  Hmm.. Who carries a "device" with thenm on killing sprees?
> 
> 
> 
> Columbine......they were your fellow mooslims too?
Click to expand...

You can virtue signal and concern troll all you want, you're still not getting my guns.


----------



## Indofred

depotoo said:


> lone wolf



Here come the excuses.
If a Muslim, a terrorist
If a right wing gun nut, a lone wolf.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

It took Peter Doocey from FoxNews to ask if this was Islamic terrorism.  No other liberal reporter would dare ask and go against Obama's ban on that speculation.  Note how the liberals in this thread trying to detract from that speculation too.


----------



## depotoo

Honey, both sides have guilty parties here.  No mention from you that 2 rw are trying to post the facts and mentioning the seriousness of this event from you.  You are part of the problem here.





LoneLaugher said:


> This event will twist our USMB nutbags into weird shapes. Containing their excitement over a bunch of dead gay people while condemning the perpetrator will require discipline. Can they do it?


----------



## Iceweasel

Horrible incident. It's a little soon to be grinding your political axes, no? I just watched the press conference, about 20 dead, 42 in the hospital, hostages were being held, cop took a bullet to his kevlar helmet and was saved, suspect dead and 30 people saved. Not much else is known at this time.


----------



## bodecea

Ozone said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has a device on him.  Hmm.. Who carries a "device" with thenm on killing sprees?
> 
> 
> 
> Columbine......they were your fellow mooslims too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can virtue signal and concern troll all you want, you're still not getting my guns.
Click to expand...

Don't want your guns...I have my own.


----------



## LoneLaugher

AvgGuyIA said:


> It took Peter Doocey from FoxNews to ask if this was Islamic terrorism.  No other liberal reporter would dare ask and go against Obama's ban on that speculation.  Note how the liberals in this thread trying to detract from that speculation.



"Detract from that speculation?"

What does that even mean? 

Liberals....in general....don't tend to speculate in these cases. We wait for info to be made public....and then come to an accurate understanding of what took place. 

You see....if the perp was a Muslim and did this act of terror....the matter will be fully investigated. If he wasn't a Muslm, the matter will be fully investigated. The only thing that your speculation does is announce to the world that you are ripe for the pickin' and ready to be eaten by fear. Just as the perp intended. 

Ya dumb shit.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

bodecea said:


> It may very well be a mooslim terrorist...one of your kind.


Would you find it funny had he had thrown the gays from the roof of the nightclub?


----------



## novasteve

The FBI says this likely was someone with islamist leanings. How quick until the story gets dropped by the MSM?


----------



## bodecea

AvgGuyIA said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may very well be a mooslim terrorist...one of your kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you find it funny had he had thrown the gays from the roof of the nightclub?
Click to expand...

You mean like you would have enjoyed, Mooslim?


----------



## Mudda

Indofred said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida Pulse gay club attacked in Orlando - multiple injuries - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple injuries after an attacker opened fire inside a gay nightclub in the Florida city of Orlando, police say.
> 
> There are unconfirmed reports that the attacker is still inside the Pulse Club and has taken hostages.
> 
> Orlando Police have urged people to stay away from the area.
> 
> Video footage being shared on social media showed dozens of emergency vehicles at the scene and people being treated on the pavements.
> 
> One man who was in the club at the time said the shooter opened fire at around 02:00 local time (06:00 GMT).
> 
> "People on the dance floor and bar got down on the floor and some of us who were near the bar and back exit managed to go out through the outdoor area and just ran," Ricardo Almodovar wrote on Pulse's Facebook page.
> 
> Another man, Anthony Torres, said he heard people screaming that others in the nightclub were dead.
> 
> Local TV reporter Stewart Moore tweeted that he had been told by a source that more than 20 people had been shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone has it in for gays, but who is it and what is motivating them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you deny doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I'm posting from Indonesia, and posting after the attacker seems to have been shot dead, I'm probably not the shooter.
Click to expand...

So you deny having ANYTHING to do with it?


----------



## LoneLaugher

depotoo said:


> Honey, both sides have guilty parties here.  No mention from you that 2 rw are trying to post the facts and mentioning the seriousness of this event from you.  You are part of the problem here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This event will twist our USMB nutbags into weird shapes. Containing their excitement over a bunch of dead gay people while condemning the perpetrator will require discipline. Can they do it?
Click to expand...


Say what? Honey? You ain't my wife and you ain't my mama...so yo must be after a quick buck. 

Is it incumbent upon me to make note when a conservative doesn't say something stupid? I didn't know that.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

LoneLaugher said:


> "Detract from that speculation?"
> What does that even mean?
> Liberals....in general....don't tend to speculate in these cases. We wait for info to be made public....and then come to an accurate understanding of what took place.
> ...snip...
> Ya dumb shit.


Actually ya fuck face, this just shows you liberals have bought in to the idea that there is no such thing as Islamic terrorism in order to protect your Muslim president's feelings.


----------



## LoneLaugher

AvgGuyIA said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> "Detract from that speculation?"
> 
> What does that even mean?
> 
> Liberals....in general....don't tend to speculate in these cases. We wait for info to be made public....and then come to an accurate understanding of what took place.
> ...snip...
> Ya dumb shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually ya fuck face, this just shows you liberals have bought in to the idea that there is no such thing as Islamic terrorism I order to protect your Muslim president's feelings.
Click to expand...


There is Radical Islamic Terrorism.

Our President is a Christian.

You are happy that this happened. Only...you won't admit it.


----------



## bodecea

AvgGuyIA said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Detract from that speculation?"
> What does that even mean?
> Liberals....in general....don't tend to speculate in these cases. We wait for info to be made public....and then come to an accurate understanding of what took place.
> ...snip...
> Ya dumb shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually ya fuck face, this just shows you liberals have bought in to the idea that there is no such thing as Islamic terrorism in order to protect your Muslim president's feelings.
Click to expand...

You and your fellow mooslims celebrating yet?


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Indofred said:


> As no one knows who he was yet, there is a lot of room for posters such as your good self to look like fuck faced idiots if he proves to be one of the far right gun loving gentlemen so many Texans would love to have bum fuck them.


Once again, the liberals go after good Americans to detract speculation it was likely a Islamic terrorist.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

A terrorist opened fire inside a popular Orlando gay club early Sunday leaving "approximately" 20 people dead and 42 others wounded, according to authorities.

Authorities described the 2 a.m. attack as “well organized and well prepared” and said the shooter, who was not from the Orlando area, may have had “leanings” toward radical Islam.

Terror attack at Orlando gay club leaves about 20 people dead

So here we go again folks.  How many more terrorist attacks do we need under this administration?


----------



## Indofred

Mudda said:


> So you deny having ANYTHING to do with it?



I apologise, I didn't realise anyone was as stupid as you could manage to type.
I've never met a savant before.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Great job of duplicating the thread, scoop.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

depotoo said:


> Honey, both sides have guilty parties here.  No mention from you that 2 rw are trying to post the facts and mentioning the seriousness of this event from you.  You are part of the problem here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This event will twist our USMB nutbags into weird shapes. Containing their excitement over a bunch of dead gay people while condemning the perpetrator will require discipline. Can they do it?
Click to expand...

Indeed.


----------



## LoneLaugher

And...way to try for that political win before the blood dries. Awesome. Job.


----------



## novasteve

DM reporting likely islamist gunamn 'Multiple casualties' confirmed at US gay club after gunman is killed


----------



## LoneLaugher

AvgGuyIA said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, both sides have guilty parties here.  No mention from you that 2 rw are trying to post the facts and mentioning the seriousness of this event from you.  You are part of the problem here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This event will twist our USMB nutbags into weird shapes. Containing their excitement over a bunch of dead gay people while condemning the perpetrator will require discipline. Can they do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.
Click to expand...


Check you out. You are practically creaming in your jeans over this one. Dead gays! Possible Muslim connection! Weeeeeeeeeeee! Win win!


----------



## Indofred

AvgGuyIA said:


> Once again, the liberals go after good Americans to detract speculation it was likely a Islamic terrorist.



Satu savant lagi

Whilst I'm not excluding any possibility, I am suggesting posters such as your good self will makes themselves look like stupid pig shagging morons if it turns out to be a member (Biblical meaning) of a right wing group.
As I'm waiting for confirmation of his name either being Muhammad or Billy Bob bastard, I have no hope of ever looking as moronic as you manage to do so easily.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Iceweasel said:


> Horrible incident. It's a little soon to be grinding your political axes, no? I just watched the press conference, about 20 dead, 42 in the hospital, hostages were being held, cop took a bullet to his kevlar helmet and was saved, suspect dead and 30 people saved. Not much else is known at this time.


   You missed that the police said suspect may have Islamic leaning.


----------



## depotoo

You are also part of the problem.   Of course you won't shut up long enough to examine your own part in making this a partisan issue.  Your lack of concern for the individual victims here is noted.
Many fellow Americans were killed here, and even more injured.  The fact they are gay gives noone from any political spectrum a right to exploit the horrific nature of this crime.


bodecea said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Detract from that speculation?"
> What does that even mean?
> Liberals....in general....don't tend to speculate in these cases. We wait for info to be made public....and then come to an accurate understanding of what took place.
> ...snip...
> Ya dumb shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually ya fuck face, this just shows you liberals have bought in to the idea that there is no such thing as Islamic terrorism in order to protect your Muslim president's feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your fellow mooslims celebrating yet?
Click to expand...


----------



## AvgGuyIA

LoneLaugher said:


> Check you out. You are practically creaking in your jeans over this one. Dead gays! Possible Muslim connection! Weeeeeeeeeeee! Win win!


You are one sick fuck.  Back off!


----------



## Iceweasel

AvgGuyIA said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible incident. It's a little soon to be grinding your political axes, no? I just watched the press conference, about 20 dead, 42 in the hospital, hostages were being held, cop took a bullet to his kevlar helmet and was saved, suspect dead and 30 people saved. Not much else is known at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> You missed that the police said suspect may have Islamic leaning.
Click to expand...

I didn't miss it. The operative words are 'may have'.


----------



## depotoo

It was the fbi spokesman that stated the gunman may have radical islamic leanings.


----------



## novasteve

Hey libs is this attack less bad now that jihadis targetted gays? I mean you can still use this politically right? Oh wait auto weapons and suicide vests are illegal in this country. How long till libs  bury this story since they can't fucking use it for political gain? Will you ingnore that your jihadi pets target gays? Or will you blame this on Israel?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

LoneLaugher said:


> Great job of duplicating the thread, scoop.



I went back three pages and I didn't see any other threads about it.


----------



## bodecea

LoneLaugher said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> "Detract from that speculation?"
> 
> What does that even mean?
> 
> Liberals....in general....don't tend to speculate in these cases. We wait for info to be made public....and then come to an accurate understanding of what took place.
> ...snip...
> Ya dumb shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually ya fuck face, this just shows you liberals have bought in to the idea that there is no such thing as Islamic terrorism I order to protect your Muslim president's feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is Radical Islamic Terrorism.
> 
> Our Preaident is a Christian.
> 
> You are happy that this happened. Only...you won't admit it.
Click to expand...

He's definit


AvgGuyIA said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, both sides have guilty parties here.  No mention from you that 2 rw are trying to post the facts and mentioning the seriousness of this event from you.  You are part of the problem here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This event will twist our USMB nutbags into weird shapes. Containing their excitement over a bunch of dead gay people while condemning the perpetrator will require discipline. Can they do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.
Click to expand...

I notice you don't deny being a mooslim.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Indofred said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, the liberals go after good Americans to detract speculation it was likely a Islamic terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satu savant lagi
> 
> Whilst I'm not excluding any possibility, I am suggesting posters such as your good self will makes themselves look like stupid pig shagging morons if it turns out to be a member (Biblical meaning) of a right wing group.
> As I'm waiting for confirmation of his name either being Muhammad or Billy Bob bastard, I have no hope of ever looking as moronic as you manage to do so easily.
Click to expand...

It is you who are the morons here hoping it was a RW nut job so  you can say there is no such threat from Islamists. Nothing so far reported by the police suggest this was the act of a Baptist Sunday school teacher as you liberals so fervently hope and pray.


----------



## skookerasbil

DRUDGE has it that it was "muslim extremist".

ghey

Well this sure changes everything................

Progressivism just got even more unpopular.


----------



## skookerasbil

Who's not winning today??

In an eyeblink, progressives become even more fringe............and yes, Im laughing my balls off.


----------



## Indofred

AvgGuyIA said:


> You missed that the police said suspect may have Islamic leaning.



but they don't know his name yet.
That would leave the options a little open.

Maybr he had a beard - a dead giveaway he's a Muslim.


----------



## LoneLaugher

depotoo said:


> You are also part of the problem.   Of course you won't shut up long enough to examine your own part in making this a partisan issue.  Your lack of concern for the individual victims here is noted.
> Many fellow Americans were killed here, and even more injured.  The fact they are gay gives noone from any political spectrum a right to exploit the horrific nature of this crime.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Detract from that speculation?"
> What does that even mean?
> Liberals....in general....don't tend to speculate in these cases. We wait for info to be made public....and then come to an accurate understanding of what took place.
> ...snip...
> Ya dumb shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually ya fuck face, this just shows you liberals have bought in to the idea that there is no such thing as Islamic terrorism in order to protect your Muslim president's feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your fellow mooslims celebrating yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Please...stop. I'm reacting here. You know what that means?


----------



## depotoo

You care more about protecting a possible islamist terrorist than you do about gays that were targeted .  Very telling.





LoneLaugher said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, both sides have guilty parties here.  No mention from you that 2 rw are trying to post the facts and mentioning the seriousness of this event from you.  You are part of the problem here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This event will twist our USMB nutbags into weird shapes. Containing their excitement over a bunch of dead gay people while condemning the perpetrator will require discipline. Can they do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check you out. You are practically creaking in your jeans over this one. Dead gays! Possible Muslim connection! Weeeeeeeeeeee! Win win!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tilly

LoneLaugher said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, both sides have guilty parties here.  No mention from you that 2 rw are trying to post the facts and mentioning the seriousness of this event from you.  You are part of the problem here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This event will twist our USMB nutbags into weird shapes. Containing their excitement over a bunch of dead gay people while condemning the perpetrator will require discipline. Can they do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check you out. You are practically creaking in your jeans over this one. Dead gays! Possible Muslim connection! Weeeeeeeeeeee! Win win!
Click to expand...

You really are quite sick.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

LoneLaugher said:


> And...way to try for that political win before the blood dries. Awesome. Job.



And you don't think this should have anything to do with politics if this indeed a terrorist attack?  

We had one under Bush: 911  These attacks are becoming more frequent as time goes on and it seems nobody is doing anything about it.


----------



## LoneLaugher

AvgGuyIA said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check you out. You are practically creaking in your jeans over this one. Dead gays! Possible Muslim connection! Weeeeeeeeeeee! Win win!
> 
> 
> 
> You are one sick fuck.  Back off!
Click to expand...


Nope. You are clearly enjoying the entire thing. Why not admit it. This is an anonymous forum. Be who you are.


----------



## skookerasbil

ISLAMIC EXTREMIST KILLS 20 AT ORLANDO GAY NIGHTCLUB


----------



## Indofred

AvgGuyIA said:


> It is you who are the morons here hoping it was a RW nut job



The shooter was clearly a fucking idiot, so my only hope is he's really dead and this isn't a police error in identification.
You see, unlike the more moronic element on this forum, I don't support acts such as this, and won't defend the killer in any way if he turns out to be a Muslim.
Whatever his cause, he's a bastard who deserves to be dead.


----------



## LoneLaugher

depotoo said:


> You care more about protecting a possible islamist terrorist than you do about gays that were targeted .  Very telling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, both sides have guilty parties here.  No mention from you that 2 rw are trying to post the facts and mentioning the seriousness of this event from you.  You are part of the problem here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This event will twist our USMB nutbags into weird shapes. Containing their excitement over a bunch of dead gay people while condemning the perpetrator will require discipline. Can they do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check you out. You are practically creaking in your jeans over this one. Dead gays! Possible Muslim connection! Weeeeeeeeeeee! Win win!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Very stupid.


----------



## Mudda

Indofred said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you deny having ANYTHING to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologise, I didn't realise anyone was as stupid as you could manage to type.
> I've never met a savant before.
Click to expand...

Your ideology is part of the problem, ipso facto, so are you. Now you can go back to sniffing carpets.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Tilly said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, both sides have guilty parties here.  No mention from you that 2 rw are trying to post the facts and mentioning the seriousness of this event from you.  You are part of the problem here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This event will twist our USMB nutbags into weird shapes. Containing their excitement over a bunch of dead gay people while condemning the perpetrator will require discipline. Can they do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check you out. You are practically creaking in your jeans over this one. Dead gays! Possible Muslim connection! Weeeeeeeeeeee! Win win!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are quite sick.
Click to expand...


Of course. I'm sick. I point out the obvious and you don't like it. So....I'm sick.


----------



## Indofred

skookerasbil said:


> ISLAMIC EXTREMIST KILLS 20 AT ORLANDO GAY NIGHTCLUB



Dude, that's the daily fail, a crappy rag known for it's pandering to idiots.
I tend not to believe it until a reliable news outlet manages to actually identify the shooter.


----------



## Old Rocks

We have had terrorist attacks in this nation both from Muslim terrorists, and from homegrown right wing terrorists. And from people that are just plain out of their heads. Best to wait until we see some definative proof of the perps beliefs before we go making accusations.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

bodecea said:


> You mean like you would have enjoyed, Mooslim?


I won't answer your speculation.  I'll just let you think twice before you decide to go to your local LGBT bar next Friday.  Maybe this will cause gays to think about their support of obama's agenda.


----------



## Mudda

Indofred said:


> Whatever his cause, he's a bastard who deserves to be dead.


His cause is Islam and that should be dead as well.


----------



## Indofred

Mudda said:


> Your ideology is part of the problem



Ah, my ideology of fairness and waiting for detail before I offer comment is a problem - only in the minds of the terminally fucking stupid.


----------



## Mudda

AvgGuyIA said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like you would have enjoyed, Mooslim?
> 
> 
> 
> I won't answer your speculation.  I'll just let you think twice before you decide to go to your local LGBT bar next Friday.  Maybe this will cause gays to think about their support of obama's agenda.
Click to expand...

And 9/11 will make all the capitalists think twice before going to work?


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Indofred said:


> Dude, that's the daily fail, a crappy rag known for it's pandering to idiots.
> I tend not to believe it until a reliable news outlet manages to actually identify the shooter.


Fact is you Obama asskissers don't want to believe it.


----------



## Tilly

Indofred said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is you who are the morons here hoping it was a RW nut job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was clearly a fucking idiot, so my only hope is he's really dead and this isn't a police error in identification.
> You see, unlike the more moronic element on this forum, I don't support acts such as this, and won't defend the killer in any way if he turns out to be a Muslim.
> Whatever his cause, he's a bastard who deserves to be dead.
Click to expand...

One person said they thought they saw two shooters. The hospital is on lockdown. Maybe they think a shooter is among the casualties.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Ray From Cleveland said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> And...way to try for that political win before the blood dries. Awesome. Job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't think this should have anything to do with politics if this indeed a terrorist attack?
> 
> We had one under Bush: 911  These attacks are becoming more frequent as time goes on and it seems nobody is doing anything about it.
Click to expand...


I think you are very eager to find some political advantage and are motivated by that and that alone.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Ray From Cleveland said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job of duplicating the thread, scoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went back three pages and I didn't see any other threads about it.
Click to expand...


You missed it. It's in CE where it belongs.


----------



## depotoo

Another agent said they can't divulge why they are leaning toward this being perpetrated  by an Islamist.





Old Rocks said:


> We have had terrorist attacks in this nation both from Muslim terrorists, and from homegrown right wing terrorists. And from people that are just plain out of their heads. Best to wait until we see some definative proof of the perps beliefs before we go making accusations.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

LoneLaugher said:


> I think you are very eager to find some political advantage and are motivated by that and that alone.



The you should be happy that a Republican is learning from liberals.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Ray From Cleveland said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are very eager to find some political advantage and are motivated by that and that alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The you should be happy that a Republican is learning from liberals.
Click to expand...


That made no sense.


----------



## amrchaos

A Islamist shot up a gay club?

Are you sure?  Normally, gay clubs are the target of christian fundie.

Best not to jump the gun just yet.


----------



## bodecea

skookerasbil said:


> Who's not winning today??
> 
> In an eyeblink, progressives become even more fringe............and yes, Im laughing my balls off.


Of course you are...you are a RW fellow traveler of mooslims.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

amrchaos said:


> A Islamist shot up a gay club?
> 
> Are you sure?  Normally, gay clubs are the target of christian fundie.
> 
> Best not to jump the gun just yet.



The story says they speculate at this point.  No, it's not confirmed and probably won't be for some time.  

While Christianity is against homosexuality, nobody hates it more than the Islamists.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

LoneLaugher said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are very eager to find some political advantage and are motivated by that and that alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The you should be happy that a Republican is learning from liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That made no sense.
Click to expand...


I'm sure to you, it didn't.


----------



## Old Rocks

Given what the radical Islamists have done elsewhere, it may well have been them. And, considering what Timothy McViegh did, it may have been one of our own. A lot of crazies out there, with all kinds of beliefs, and easy access to the tools of death.


----------



## Indofred

AvgGuyIA said:


> Fact is you Obama asskissers don't want to believe it.



Obama is a fucking idiot - why would I want to kiss his arse?
Clinton (The fucking ugly one, not her idiot husband) is just as big an idiot, just less of an idiot than the massive fucking idiot the republican party have at their head at the moment.

Why does waiting for the truth make me an Obama supporter?


----------



## Snouter

Under the Obama/Crooked Hillary regime there is a ISLAMIC TERROR (sure sometimes they are MOSSAD operations but still) attacks every few weeks.  And neocon zionist Crooked Hillary wants import even more of the savages.  The anti-ZOG Donald will stop the madness.  Starting in January 2016 when The Donald takes office the filthy Islamic savages will be on the run and zionists will be less likely to develop false flags again.


----------



## Mac1958

Looks to me like there just isn't much information available up to this moment.

And certainly not enough to make any clear judgements.


----------



## gipper

No way!

Must have been a Christian terrorist.


----------



## mdk

AvgGuyIA said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida Pulse gay club attacked in Orlando - multiple injuries - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple injuries after an attacker opened fire inside a gay nightclub in the Florida city of Orlando, police say.
> 
> There are unconfirmed reports that the attacker is still inside the Pulse Club and has taken hostages.
> 
> Orlando Police have urged people to stay away from the area.
> 
> Video footage being shared on social media showed dozens of emergency vehicles at the scene and people being treated on the pavements.
> 
> One man who was in the club at the time said the shooter opened fire at around 02:00 local time (06:00 GMT).
> 
> "People on the dance floor and bar got down on the floor and some of us who were near the bar and back exit managed to go out through the outdoor area and just ran," Ricardo Almodovar wrote on Pulse's Facebook page.
> 
> Another man, Anthony Torres, said he heard people screaming that others in the nightclub were dead.
> 
> Local TV reporter Stewart Moore tweeted that he had been told by a source that more than 20 people had been shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone has it in for gays, but who is it and what is motivating them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrible.  Somebody may have been pushed too far with the gay agenda being shoved down society's throat.  Too much, too fast, too far.  First gay marriage, Christian persecution, transgenderism, men allowed in women's restroom which is enforced by this oppressive regime.  Some guy must have had enough and fought back.
> 
> Or it is an Islamic terrorist.  There was an explosion reported after the gunman was shot.
Click to expand...


Unplug your internet.


----------



## skookerasbil

The implications are profound............suddenly, 50 million Moms don't think Trump sounds so nuts about a ban on Muslims!!!!

Progressive heads exploding everywhere!!!


Everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!  


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/huh.gif.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Political Junky

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Let's hope he wiped as many disease ridden sodomites out as he could!. This is today's feel good story.


You make a good argument for it being Far Right domestic terrorism.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

skookerasbil said:


> Who's not winning today??
> 
> In an eyeblink, progressives become even more fringe............and yes, Im laughing my balls off.


True. The liberals are pulling out all the stops..  What a  dilemma for them.  They must support Islamic extremist but horrors of horrors, one of them may have attacked a room full of gays.  What to do, what to do but pray it was a Christian nut bag.


----------



## Freewill

amrchaos said:


> A Islamist shot up a gay club?
> 
> Are you sure?  Normally, gay clubs are the target of christian fundie.
> 
> Best not to jump the gun just yet.



Can you name a gay club that was a target, as in shooting, of Christian "fundies."  Shouldn't be any reason to google looking since you are so sure it has happened.


----------



## WillowTree

Indofred said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ideology is part of the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, my ideology of fairness and waiting for detail before I offer comment is a problem - only in the minds of the terminally fucking stupid.
Click to expand...

Dude! Are you new to message boards? You should know when you post news like this the speculations will run wild. Like when that congresswoman was shot all the leftwards jumped to the immediate conclusion that Sarah Palin and the tea party was responsible. All I know about this is that the guy killed twenty, injured forty, they are calling it an act of terrorism, the FBI guy says the dead terrorist has boasted that he had ties to Islamic terrorism. It will take a while but it will all shake out. Think ideology and think recent events.


----------



## skookerasbil

LOL....CNN calling it a *"shooter".* And they wonder why about 47 people watch that network!!!


ghey


----------



## Iceweasel

Old Rocks said:


> Given what the radical Islamists have done elsewhere, it may well have been them. And, considering what Timothy McViegh did, it may have been one of our own. A lot of crazies out there, with all kinds of beliefs, and easy access to the tools of death.


Access used to be much easier. Your reasoning is deeply flawed and based purely on politics.


----------



## bodecea

AvgGuyIA said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like you would have enjoyed, Mooslim?
> 
> 
> 
> I won't answer your speculation.  I'll just let you think twice before you decide to go to your local LGBT bar next Friday.  Maybe this will cause gays to think about their support of obama's agenda.
Click to expand...

Gays are not cowards like you RW mooslim sympathisers.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

LoneLaugher said:


> Nope. You are clearly enjoying the entire thing. Why not admit it. This is an anonymous forum. Be who you are


You seem to enjoy being bitch slapped.


----------



## bodecea

skookerasbil said:


> LOL....CNN calling it a *"shooter".* And they wonder why about 47 people watch that network!!!
> 
> 
> ghey


FOX calls him a "gunman"....obviously they are anti-gun.


----------



## LoneLaugher

AvgGuyIA said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You are clearly enjoying the entire thing. Why not admit it. This is an anonymous forum. Be who you are
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to enjoy being bitch slapped.
Click to expand...


I'll let you know if that ever happens. You gonna admit that you received news of this massacre with a smile on your face? Or...you gonna keep lying?


----------



## AvgGuyIA

bodecea said:


> Gays are not cowards like you RW mooslim sympathisers.


Watch The Fifth Element sometime.


----------



## Old Rocks

AvgGuyIA said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's not winning today??
> 
> In an eyeblink, progressives become even more fringe............and yes, Im laughing my balls off.
> 
> 
> 
> True. The liberals are pulling out all the stops..  What a  dilemma for them.  They must support Islamic extremist but horrors of horrors, one of them may have attacked a room full of gays.  What to do, what to do but pray it was a Christian nut bag.
Click to expand...

Damn, you are one stupid fuck. I fully approve of our President's policy of going after the Islamic Terrorists, where ever they may be, no safe haven, not even in Moscow. As opposed to the previous President that let the man that masterminded the murder of 3000 Americans on American soil go for 7 years. 

No, I do not support gays. I just am not going to persecute them for their private lives. Fucks like you want to tell everyone how to live their lives, and enforce your rules on others, then claim you are for individual liberty. You are liars, and no different than the Taliban. And would be pulling the same shit here were it not for the rule of law.


----------



## Mac1958

Fuckin' tragedy, made worse by the fact that the shooter is dead.  I want these pricks examined like lab rats.


----------



## bodecea

AvgGuyIA said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gays are not cowards like you RW mooslim sympathisers.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch The Fifth Element sometime.
Click to expand...

Ah...so everyone else's fictional movie is your reality.....that explains a lot, mooslim.


----------



## cnm

AvgGuyIA said:


> It took Peter Doocey from FoxNews to ask if this was Islamic terrorism. No other liberal reporter would dare ask and go against Obama's ban on that speculation. Note how the liberals in this thread trying to detract from that speculation too.


It's pretty obvious it's homophobe terrorism.


----------



## depotoo

You are more worried about a possible islamic connection, which the fbi has stated seems to be leaning in that direction, being squelched than you are about the victims.


LoneLaugher said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You are clearly enjoying the entire thing. Why not admit it. This is an anonymous forum. Be who you are
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to enjoy being bitch slapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll let you know if that ever happens. You gonna admit that you received news of this massacre with a smile on your face? Or...you gonna keep lying?
Click to expand...


----------



## Political Junky

skookerasbil said:


> ISLAMIC EXTREMIST KILLS 20 AT ORLANDO GAY NIGHTCLUB


Drudge jumping to conclusions. Was he at the gay club?


----------



## Freewill

One would think that the world is growing together with the connection of the INTERNET and MSM. But it appears that both spread more hate than love.  We are in big doo doo no matter whom this person ends up being.   BTW I read ISIS is taking credit.  But they are so low life who can believe them?

There are multiple pictures in the following link, nothing too gruesome.  Can anyone tell me the difference be SWAT and the military?

'Multiple casualties' confirmed at US gay club after gunman is killed


----------



## cnm

Ray From Cleveland said:


> So here we go again folks. How many more terrorist attacks do we need under this administration?


Anyone know what's happening with the Dylann Roof case?


----------



## couch protester

Librat gays will still defend ISIS refugee Muslims and vote Hitlery Clinton to allow them into America as the Muslim Trojan horse Hussein Obama did because he hates America and love ISIS refugees. Trump will protect gays and keep Muslim  refugees out USA.


----------



## Freewill

Political Junky said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMIC EXTREMIST KILLS 20 AT ORLANDO GAY NIGHTCLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge jumping to conclusions. Was he at the gay club?
Click to expand...


The police are spreading the rumor about him being Islamic.  too early to tell I agree. 

But I do find it interesting how quickly you bring up being gay as an insult.


----------



## depotoo

One officer was shot in his kevlar helmet.  He is at the hospital but expected to be ok.


----------



## depotoo

It is not the police.  It is the fbi that says they have reason to believe it and can't at this point divulge why they think it is so.





Freewill said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMIC EXTREMIST KILLS 20 AT ORLANDO GAY NIGHTCLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge jumping to conclusions. Was he at the gay club?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police are spreading the rumor about him being Islamic.  too early to tell I agree.
> 
> But I do find it interesting how quickly you bring up being gay as an insult.
Click to expand...


----------



## mdk

The facts are barely out and dumb fucks are salivating over political advantages. What the fuck is wrong with of some you? Countless lives have been shattered. Stupid assholes.


----------



## NYcarbineer

DarkFury said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we don't know who is responsible at this point, perhaps we'd better save wild accusations until you know you won't look stupid later if it proves to be some other party.
> 
> 
> 
> *You asked for a guess.
> Gun fire + bomb vest = Sand Ni99er.*
Click to expand...


You mean, something like Muhammed McVeigh's truck bomb?


----------



## Old Rocks

Freewill said:


> One would think that the world is growing together with the connection of the INTERNET and MSM. But it appears that both spread more hate than love.  We are in big doo doo no matter whom this person ends up being.   BTW I read ISIS is taking credit.  But they are so low life who can believe them?
> 
> There are multiple pictures in the following link, nothing too gruesome.  Can anyone tell me the difference be SWAT and the military?
> 
> 'Multiple casualties' confirmed at US gay club after gunman is killed


Why should there be a differance? Both are going up against people with military grade weapons.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Political Junky said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMIC EXTREMIST KILLS 20 AT ORLANDO GAY NIGHTCLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge jumping to conclusions. Was he at the gay club?
Click to expand...


Drudge is reporting what the police are saying. Nice try though, nut job


----------



## LoneLaugher

depotoo said:


> You are more worried about a possible islamic connection, which the fbi has stated seems to be leaning in that direction, being squelched than you are about the victims.
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You are clearly enjoying the entire thing. Why not admit it. This is an anonymous forum. Be who you are
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to enjoy being bitch slapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll let you know if that ever happens. You gonna admit that you received news of this massacre with a smile on your face? Or...you gonna keep lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Incorrect. I have no interest, at this time, in making uninformed comments about what motivated this act. 

If the perp was a Muslim Terrorist, I will have no trouble condemning his actions. You don't seem to know me at all.......after all this time. 

May Allah's image be tattooed on the ass of a million twinks and then covered in gay jism for an eternity.


----------



## Mac1958

There are photos of people who were NOT shot but still spattered in blood.  Hard to imagine.


----------



## sarahgop

I wonder how many more syrians hillary wants to import? perhaps obama and hillary have a secret  plan to exterminate gays.


----------



## NYcarbineer

AvgGuyIA said:


> It took Peter Doocey from FoxNews to ask if this was Islamic terrorism.  No other liberal reporter would dare ask and go against Obama's ban on that speculation.  Note how the liberals in this thread trying to detract from that speculation too.



Eric Rudolph bombed a gay club in 1997.  He is a Christian conservative extremist.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

LoneLaugher said:


> I'll let you know if that ever happens. You gonna admit that you received news of this massacre with a smile on your face? Or...you gonna keep lying?


I'm smiling because I'm pissing on your leg while you are telling everyone it's raining.


----------



## NYcarbineer

sarahgop said:


> I wonder how many more syrians hillary wants to import? perhaps obama and hillary have a secret  plan to exterminate gays.



Goddam!


----------



## Freewill

cnm said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here we go again folks. How many more terrorist attacks do we need under this administration?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what's happening with the Dylann Roof case?
Click to expand...


Google usually works except maybe when searching Mrs. Tuzla Clinton.

Dylann Roof - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

On October 1, the trial was pushed back to at least January 2016 to give prosecutors and Roof's attorneys more time to prepare.[97] On December 1, the trial was postponed again to an unknown date.[98] He reappeared in federal court on February 11, 2016.[99]

On June 9, 2016, Roof, through his lawyers, announced that he did not want to be tried by a jury. If the request was granted, the judge presiding over his case would hear it out by himself in its entirety. If convicted, the decision to sentence Roof to death is also solely the judge's responsibility. Jury selection for the federal trial is scheduled to begin on November 7, 2016.[100]


----------



## Marianne

Looks like the "Religion of Peace" has struck again with a loving calling card.

My sympathies to the gay community.

To anyone just waking up:


A shooting at an Orlando nightclub early Sunday morning has been described as a "domestic terror incident" with at least 20 fatalities and at least 42 wounded, hospitalized individuals, officials said.

At a press conference on Sunday at 7 a.m., FBI assistant agent in charge of the agency's Tampa division Ron Hopper was asked if the shooter, who was shot and killed by police, *had ties to Jihadist terror groups. *"At this time we're looking at all angles right now." the official said. "We do have suggestions that that individual may have leanings towards that, that particular ideology. But right now we can’t say definitively so we’re still running everything around”

The FBI also said the shooter "was organized and well-prepared," adding "he is not from this area."

Officials at the press conference said a police officer working at the club responded to shots fired at 2:02 a.m., and the officer then exchanged fire with the gunman -- who has yet to be identified.

It then turned into "a hostage situation," when the gunman when inside the club and took hostages. The gunman had an assault rifle, handgun and "some kind of device on him." At approximately 5 a.m., the SWAT team made the decision to rescue the hostages, officials said. The shooter was killed in a gunfight with those officers.

There were about 320 people inside the club at the time of the shootings, officials said.

Then at 5:53 a.m. Orlando police tweeted, "The shooter inside the nightclub is dead," referring to Pulse Nightclub.

"This can be classified as a domestic terror incident," Orange County Sheriff Jerry Demings said at the press conference.

And the Florida Dept. of Law Enforcement is investigating this morning's shooting as "an act of terrorism." It said it will determine if it is "domestic or international" terrorism.

At the press conference, Orlando mayor Buddy Dyer said "many lives were lost," with Orlando Chief of Police John Mina adding that "approximately" 20 people we killed, and "at least 42 people" were transported to various hospitals. In an interview with ABC News' George Stephanopoulos following the press conference, Mayor Dyer clarified the initial figure, saying the number of dead was "probably in excess of 20 dead."

Orlando Regional Medical Center, located near the nightclub, said it received "several gunshot victims," in a statement released at 5 a.m.

The statement read, "Orlando Regional Medical Center was placed on lockdown around 2:00 a.m. after receiving several gunshot victims. Only essential workers are being allowed access into the building. Out of an abundance of caution, Arnold Palmer Hospital and Winnie Palmer Hospital have also been placed on lockdown."

The hospital, as well as two other area hospitals remained in lockdown, as of 8 a.m. Sunday. "Orlando Regional Medical Center remains on lockdown after receiving several gunshot victims," the hospital said in a statement issued at 8 a.m. "Out of an abundance of caution, Arnold Palmer Hospital and Winnie Palmer Hospital also remain on lockdown. As the region’s only level one trauma center, ORMC is prepared to receive patients as needed."

Word of the situation spread shortly after 2 a.m., when Pulse Nightclub -- which bills itself on its website as "Orlando's Premier Gay Night Club" -- posted on its Facebook page, "Everyone get out of pulse and keep running."

Police followed up by tweeting, "Shooting at Pulse Nightclub on S Orange. Multiple injuries. Stay away from area."
FL Club Shooting a 'Domestic Terror Incident,' Approx 20 Dead




Orlando Police tweeted around 4:30 a.m., "This is a fluid scene and we are working on getting you an update."

The next significant update was at 5:48 a.m., five minutes before announcing the shooter's death, when police tweeted, "We can confirm this is a mass casualty situation. Support from local/state/federal agencies."

The FBI was among the agencies at the crime scene, as was the Orlando Fire Department's bomb squad and hazardous material team.





There was a controlled explosion near the shooting scene, but police said it was caused by a device intended to distract the shooter. Police also said the shooting was not connected to Friday's fatal shooting, also in Orlando, of "The Voice" singer Christina Grimmie.

FL Club Shooting a 'Domestic Terror Incident,' Approx 20 Dead


----------



## Mudda

AvgGuyIA said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know if that ever happens. You gonna admit that you received news of this massacre with a smile on your face? Or...you gonna keep lying?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm smiling because I'm pissing on your leg while you are telling everyone it's raining.
Click to expand...

ALERT!  AvgGuy is into golden showers.


----------



## NYcarbineer

AvgGuyIA said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know if that ever happens. You gonna admit that you received news of this massacre with a smile on your face? Or...you gonna keep lying?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm smiling because I'm pissing on your leg while you are telling everyone it's raining.
Click to expand...


You're on the wrong forum if that's what you're into.


----------



## Geaux4it

Will this be another one of Obama's virtual sons? Such a large family

-Geaux


----------



## skookerasbil

NYcarbineer said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many more syrians hillary wants to import? perhaps obama and hillary have a secret  plan to exterminate gays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddam!
Click to expand...



Oh stop being such an emotional hemophiliac.........its a message board asshole.


----------



## Freewill

depotoo said:


> It is not the police.  It is the fbi that says they have reason to believe it and can't at this point divulge why they think it is so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMIC EXTREMIST KILLS 20 AT ORLANDO GAY NIGHTCLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge jumping to conclusions. Was he at the gay club?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police are spreading the rumor about him being Islamic.  too early to tell I agree.
> 
> But I do find it interesting how quickly you bring up being gay as an insult.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Well if it is the FBI then I doubt we can believe a word from those RWNJs who are trying to persecute Mrs Tuzla Clinton.


----------



## mdk

sarahgop said:


> I wonder how many more syrians hillary wants to import? perhaps obama and hillary have a secret  plan to exterminate gays.



You're a stupid fuck. I hope to God you're sterile.


----------



## cnm

Just to get a handle on the perception of 'terrorism', who thinks Dylann Roof is a 'terrorist'?

Me for one, who else?


----------



## WillowTree

Old Rocks said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's not winning today??
> 
> In an eyeblink, progressives become even more fringe............and yes, Im laughing my balls off.
> 
> 
> 
> True. The liberals are pulling out all the stops..  What a  dilemma for them.  They must support Islamic extremist but horrors of horrors, one of them may have attacked a room full of gays.  What to do, what to do but pray it was a Christian nut bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, you are one stupid fuck. I fully approve of our President's policy of going after the Islamic Terrorists, where ever they may be, no safe haven, not even in Moscow. As opposed to the previous President that let the man that masterminded the murder of 3000 Americans on American soil go for 7 years.
> 
> No, I do not support gays. I just am not going to persecute them for their private lives. Fucks like you want to tell everyone how to live their lives, and enforce your rules on others, then claim you are for individual liberty. You are liars, and no different than the Taliban. And would be pulling the same shit here were it not for the rule of law.
Click to expand...

Your train has been derailed.


----------



## NYcarbineer

skookerasbil said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many more syrians hillary wants to import? perhaps obama and hillary have a secret  plan to exterminate gays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddam!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop being such an emotional hemophiliac.........its a message board asshole.
Click to expand...


Thank you, Church Lady.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

NYcarbineer said:


> Eric Rudolph bombed a gay club in 1997. He is a Christian conservative extremist.


.  Do you think Rudolph represents all Christians or even represented himself as a Christian to justify his actions?


----------



## WillowTree

cnm said:


> Just to get a handle on 'terrorism', who thinks Dylann Roof is a 'terrorist'?
> 
> Me for one, who else?


There is no doubt this was terrorism the question is was it domestic or foreign. Do you know?


----------



## cnm

NYcarbineer said:


> Eric Rudolph bombed a gay club in 1997. He is a Christian conservative extremist.


But not a 'terrorist' apparently. Interesting.


----------



## skookerasbil

WillowTree said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's not winning today??
> 
> In an eyeblink, progressives become even more fringe............and yes, Im laughing my balls off.
> 
> 
> 
> True. The liberals are pulling out all the stops..  What a  dilemma for them.  They must support Islamic extremist but horrors of horrors, one of them may have attacked a room full of gays.  What to do, what to do but pray it was a Christian nut bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, you are one stupid fuck. I fully approve of our President's policy of going after the Islamic Terrorists, where ever they may be, no safe haven, not even in Moscow. As opposed to the previous President that let the man that masterminded the murder of 3000 Americans on American soil go for 7 years.
> 
> No, I do not support gays. I just am not going to persecute them for their private lives. Fucks like you want to tell everyone how to live their lives, and enforce your rules on others, then claim you are for individual liberty. You are liars, and no different than the Taliban. And would be pulling the same shit here were it not for the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your train has been derailed.
Click to expand...



Trainwreck 

Bad day for Disney dwellers.


----------



## NYcarbineer

cnm said:


> Just to get a handle on 'terrorism', who thinks Dylann Roof is a 'terrorist'?
> 
> Me for one, who else?





cnm said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Rudolph bombed a gay club in 1997. He is a Christian conservative extremist.
> 
> 
> 
> But not a 'terrorist' apparently. Interesting.
Click to expand...


It's never terrorism to the conservatives if a conservative did it.  So says the Cult.


----------



## Mac1958

WillowTree said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to get a handle on 'terrorism', who thinks Dylann Roof is a 'terrorist'?
> 
> Me for one, who else?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt this was terrorism the question is was it domestic or foreign. Do you know?
Click to expand...

I'd think it's one of three things, possibly:  Domestic terrorism, international terrorism, or a guy who had a vendetta with someone who they knew would be at the bar.

I'd think it's a little early to say "terrorism" for sure, although I'd think it's likely.
.


----------



## JoeB131

My two predictions about the shooter. 

1) They will find that everyone in his life knew he was nuts. 
2) Despite that, he was easily able to purchase an assault weapon.


----------



## cnm

WillowTree said:


> There is no doubt this was terrorism the question is was it domestic or foreign. Do you know?


Are Dylann Roof's actions terrorism in your view? They are in my view.


----------



## Marianne

mdk said:


> The facts are barely out and dumb fucks are salivating over political advantages. What the fuck is wrong with of some you? Countless lives have been shattered. Stupid assholes.


This is heartbreaking. One woman on TV was hysterical looking for her only child. I hope the kid made it.


----------



## NYcarbineer

AvgGuyIA said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Rudolph bombed a gay club in 1997. He is a Christian conservative extremist.
> 
> 
> 
> .  Do you think Rudolph represents all Christians or even represented himself as a Christian to justify his actions?
Click to expand...


As much as Bin Laden represented all Muslims.


----------



## chuckklr98

I'll bet Target will be targeted next.


----------



## Freewill

Old Rocks said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> One would think that the world is growing together with the connection of the INTERNET and MSM. But it appears that both spread more hate than love.  We are in big doo doo no matter whom this person ends up being.   BTW I read ISIS is taking credit.  But they are so low life who can believe them?
> 
> There are multiple pictures in the following link, nothing too gruesome.  Can anyone tell me the difference be SWAT and the military?
> 
> 'Multiple casualties' confirmed at US gay club after gunman is killed
> 
> 
> 
> Why should there be a differance? Both are going up against people with military grade weapons.
Click to expand...


Just pointing out a blurred line.  I can think of a few reasons.  One is a picture of the military being used against civilians, although they said it was the FBI driving military vehicles:

Waco Images

Why is the blurred line important:

The *Posse Comitatus Act* is a United States federal law (18 U.S.C. § 1385, original at 20 Stat. 152) signed on June 18, 1878 by President Rutherford B. Hayes. The purpose of the act – in concert with the Insurrection Act of 1807 – is to limit the powers of the federal government in using federal military personnel to enforce domestic policies within the United States. It was passed as an amendment to an army appropriation bill following the end of Reconstruction, and was subsequently updated in 1956 and 1981.


----------



## cnm

So Roof murders with a political motive and no one will call it terrorism. Interesting.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Mac1958 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to get a handle on 'terrorism', who thinks Dylann Roof is a 'terrorist'?
> 
> Me for one, who else?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt this was terrorism the question is was it domestic or foreign. Do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd think it's one of three things, possibly:  Domestic terrorism, international terrorism, or a guy who had a vendetta with someone who they knew would be at the bar.
> 
> I'd think it's a little early to say "terrorism" for sure, although I'd think it's likely.
> .
Click to expand...


The authorities are saying it's terrorism. guy wearing a suicide vest shoots up a gay bar during Ramadan?


----------



## Mac1958

Marianne said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are barely out and dumb fucks are salivating over political advantages. What the fuck is wrong with of some you? Countless lives have been shattered. Stupid assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> This is heartbreaking. One woman on TV was hysterical looking for her only child. I hope the kid made it.
Click to expand...

CNN said that victims' cell phones are ringing unanswered, their loved ones trying to reach them.
.


----------



## WinterBorn

JoeB131 said:


> My two predictions about the shooter.
> 
> 1) They will find that everyone in his life knew he was nuts.
> 2) Despite that, he was easily able to purchase an assault weapon.



So you still think the clerks at a gun shop should be able to diagnose a mental illness?

And what will you say if the shooter was seeing a mental health professional, and that professional did not report him to the database?


----------



## Mac1958

SassyIrishLass said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to get a handle on 'terrorism', who thinks Dylann Roof is a 'terrorist'?
> 
> Me for one, who else?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt this was terrorism the question is was it domestic or foreign. Do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd think it's one of three things, possibly:  Domestic terrorism, international terrorism, or a guy who had a vendetta with someone who they knew would be at the bar.
> 
> I'd think it's a little early to say "terrorism" for sure, although I'd think it's likely.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The authorities are saying it's terrorism. guy wearing a suicide vest shoots up a gay bar during Ramadan?
Click to expand...

There are always conflicting reports.  But if it is a suicide vest, I wonder (a) if that means a bomb and (b) why he didn't use it.
.


----------



## Freewill

depotoo said:


> It is not the police.  It is the fbi that says they have reason to believe it and can't at this point divulge why they think it is so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMIC EXTREMIST KILLS 20 AT ORLANDO GAY NIGHTCLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge jumping to conclusions. Was he at the gay club?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police are spreading the rumor about him being Islamic.  too early to tell I agree.
> 
> But I do find it interesting how quickly you bring up being gay as an insult.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


OK, not that it matters but next time I will say law enforcement.

I am not sure why, if not positive, the FBI would release such information.  I am thinking it is those reporting the story who is quoting something the FBI did say.   Sounds more like a LEO to me.


----------



## WillowTree

cnm said:


> So Roof murders with a political motive and no one will call it terrorism. Interesting.


What was his political motive?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Mac1958 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to get a handle on 'terrorism', who thinks Dylann Roof is a 'terrorist'?
> 
> Me for one, who else?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt this was terrorism the question is was it domestic or foreign. Do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd think it's one of three things, possibly:  Domestic terrorism, international terrorism, or a guy who had a vendetta with someone who they knew would be at the bar.
> 
> I'd think it's a little early to say "terrorism" for sure, although I'd think it's likely.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The authorities are saying it's terrorism. guy wearing a suicide vest shoots up a gay bar during Ramadan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are always conflicting reports.  But if it is a suicide vest, I wonder (a) if that means a bomb and (b) why he didn't use it.
> .
Click to expand...


I don't know, wait and see what comes out is the best bet. But when someone goes into a bar and starts killing it's some sort of terrorism


----------



## Marianne

JoeB131 said:


> My two predictions about the shooter.
> 
> 1) They will find that everyone in his life knew he was nuts.
> 2) Despite that, he was easily able to purchase an assault weapon.


They suspect the shooter had Jihadist ties so yeah he's nuts.  Because he had jihadist ties he could get a gun legally or illegally no problem.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Old Rocks said:


> We have had terrorist attacks in this nation both from Muslim terrorists, and from homegrown right wing terrorists. And from people that are just plain out of their heads. Best to wait until we see some definative proof of the perps beliefs before we go making accusations.


name two RW  terrorists.  Most are left wing.  Like the killer in Aurora CO movie theatre and the kid who killed his mom and took her run to a local elementary school.


----------



## Mac1958

SassyIrishLass said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to get a handle on 'terrorism', who thinks Dylann Roof is a 'terrorist'?
> 
> Me for one, who else?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt this was terrorism the question is was it domestic or foreign. Do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd think it's one of three things, possibly:  Domestic terrorism, international terrorism, or a guy who had a vendetta with someone who they knew would be at the bar.
> 
> I'd think it's a little early to say "terrorism" for sure, although I'd think it's likely.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The authorities are saying it's terrorism. guy wearing a suicide vest shoots up a gay bar during Ramadan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are always conflicting reports.  But if it is a suicide vest, I wonder (a) if that means a bomb and (b) why he didn't use it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, wait and see what comes out is the best bet. But when someone goes into a bar and starts killing it's some sort of terrorism
Click to expand...

Well, I guess that depends on the definition.  On the (small) chance it was a guy with a vendetta over one person, so bad that he knew he was committing suicide (jilted lover, whatever), I wouldn't think of that as terrorism.
.


----------



## Indofred

NYcarbineer said:


> You mean, something like Muhammed McVeigh's truck bomb?



Damned Muslim mass murderer - hang on - Muhammad, are you sure?


----------



## sarahgop

i reckon the democrats importing  more and  more terrorists will cause more of these attacks


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Mac1958 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt this was terrorism the question is was it domestic or foreign. Do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd think it's one of three things, possibly:  Domestic terrorism, international terrorism, or a guy who had a vendetta with someone who they knew would be at the bar.
> 
> I'd think it's a little early to say "terrorism" for sure, although I'd think it's likely.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The authorities are saying it's terrorism. guy wearing a suicide vest shoots up a gay bar during Ramadan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are always conflicting reports.  But if it is a suicide vest, I wonder (a) if that means a bomb and (b) why he didn't use it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, wait and see what comes out is the best bet. But when someone goes into a bar and starts killing it's some sort of terrorism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I guess that depends on the definition.  On the (small) chance it was a guy with a vendetta over one person, so bad that he knew he was committing suicide (jilted lover, whatever), I wouldn't think of that as terrorism.
> .
Click to expand...


I don't play word salad.


----------



## WillowTree

Mac1958 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to get a handle on 'terrorism', who thinks Dylann Roof is a 'terrorist'?
> 
> Me for one, who else?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt this was terrorism the question is was it domestic or foreign. Do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd think it's one of three things, possibly:  Domestic terrorism, international terrorism, or a guy who had a vendetta with someone who they knew would be at the bar.
> 
> I'd think it's a little early to say "terrorism" for sure, although I'd think it's likely.
> .
Click to expand...

My definition of terrorism is heavily armed, mass killings, mass injuries, hostage taking, vest with a bomb and supposedly bragging about having links to terrorism. What's yours?


----------



## Mac1958

SassyIrishLass said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd think it's one of three things, possibly:  Domestic terrorism, international terrorism, or a guy who had a vendetta with someone who they knew would be at the bar.
> 
> I'd think it's a little early to say "terrorism" for sure, although I'd think it's likely.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The authorities are saying it's terrorism. guy wearing a suicide vest shoots up a gay bar during Ramadan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are always conflicting reports.  But if it is a suicide vest, I wonder (a) if that means a bomb and (b) why he didn't use it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, wait and see what comes out is the best bet. But when someone goes into a bar and starts killing it's some sort of terrorism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I guess that depends on the definition.  On the (small) chance it was a guy with a vendetta over one person, so bad that he knew he was committing suicide (jilted lover, whatever), I wouldn't think of that as terrorism.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't play word salad.
Click to expand...

No law says you have to be precise.  But I do think there's a pretty clear difference.
.


----------



## sarahgop

this is a  conundrum for  hillary. she claims to love gays, but she also wants to import people that see gays as vermin that should  be exterminated.


----------



## Indofred

mdk said:


> dumb fucks are salivating over political advantages.



How true - I'm sticking to condemning whoever it was, regardless of their motive or what cause they were stupid enough to corrupt.


----------



## NYcarbineer

AvgGuyIA said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have had terrorist attacks in this nation both from Muslim terrorists, and from homegrown right wing terrorists. And from people that are just plain out of their heads. Best to wait until we see some definative proof of the perps beliefs before we go making accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> name two RW  terrorists.  Most are left wing.  Like the killer in Aurora CO movie theatre and the kid who killed his mom and took her run to a local elementary school.
Click to expand...


The two 'sovereign citizen' rightwingers who killed two policemen in Nevada back around the time of the Clive Bundy standoff.


----------



## Marianne

Mac1958 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are barely out and dumb fucks are salivating over political advantages. What the fuck is wrong with of some you? Countless lives have been shattered. Stupid assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> This is heartbreaking. One woman on TV was hysterical looking for her only child. I hope the kid made it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CNN said that victims' cell phones are ringing unanswered, their loved ones trying to reach them.
> .
Click to expand...

This is just like the Paris night club shooting. I feel awful for the families and the investigators. That has to be rough being inside doing the investigation and hearing those phones knowing that person is laying dead in front of you and some poor family is about to have the worst day of their life.


----------



## Mac1958

WillowTree said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to get a handle on 'terrorism', who thinks Dylann Roof is a 'terrorist'?
> 
> Me for one, who else?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt this was terrorism the question is was it domestic or foreign. Do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd think it's one of three things, possibly:  Domestic terrorism, international terrorism, or a guy who had a vendetta with someone who they knew would be at the bar.
> 
> I'd think it's a little early to say "terrorism" for sure, although I'd think it's likely.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My definition of terrorism is heavily armed, mass killings, mass injuries, hostage taking, vest with a bomb and supposedly bragging about having links to terrorism. What's yours?
Click to expand...

I agree.  What I'm saying, again, is if this were some kind of jilted lover thing, I wouldn't consider that terrorism.

I doubt that's what this is, I'm just looking at the possibilities early on.  Early reports are often inaccurate, so we'll see.
.


----------



## sarahgop

can anyone explain to me  how temporarily banning  muslim importation is a  bad idea?


----------



## AvgGuyIA

LoneLaugher said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job of duplicating the thread, scoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went back three pages and I didn't see any other threads about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed it. It's in CE where it belongs.
Click to expand...

. Liberals are trying to bury this story now.


----------



## PredFan

The hospital I work at is a block from Pulse. The police detoured me trying to get to work this morning. I hadn't listened to the news yet so I figured another train derailed as the tracks are also right there. Found out when I got to work.

One local news channel quoted someone as saying the shooter had "Islamic leanings", whatever the fuck that means.


----------



## Rozman

I hope little Marco wasn't in there.
Can someone check?


----------



## sarahgop

Marianne said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are barely out and dumb fucks are salivating over political advantages. What the fuck is wrong with of some you? Countless lives have been shattered. Stupid assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> This is heartbreaking. One woman on TV was hysterical looking for her only child. I hope the kid made it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CNN said that victims' cell phones are ringing unanswered, their loved ones trying to reach them.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is just like the Paris night club shooting. I feel awful for the families and the investigators. That has to be rough being inside doing the investigation and hearing those phones knowing that person is laying dead in front of you and some poor family is about to have the worst day of their life.
Click to expand...


but  nothing will change. obama and hillary will still argue we need to show our  love for  islam by  importing terrorists, and gays will vote dem no matter how  many of them are exterminated.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

If it is an Islamo Obungles is trying to figure out how to spin this one


----------



## LoneLaugher

AvgGuyIA said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job of duplicating the thread, scoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went back three pages and I didn't see any other threads about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed it. It's in CE where it belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Liberals are trying to bury this story now.
Click to expand...


You are insane. And stupid. Bad combo.


----------



## mdk

AvgGuyIA said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job of duplicating the thread, scoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went back three pages and I didn't see any other threads about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed it. It's in CE where it belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Liberals are trying to bury this story now.
Click to expand...


None of this would have happened if two fags couldn't marry. Looks like someone fought back against the gay agenda. Fool.


----------



## depotoo

I read of one mother stating she said her son texted "he is coming" when they had fled  to a bathroom and hasn't heard from him since.  How horrific that must be.





Marianne said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are barely out and dumb fucks are salivating over political advantages. What the fuck is wrong with of some you? Countless lives have been shattered. Stupid assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> This is heartbreaking. One woman on TV was hysterical looking for her only child. I hope the kid made it.
Click to expand...


----------



## LoneLaugher

Rozman said:


> I hope little Marco wasn't in there.
> Can someone check?



Too late. Already used.


----------



## WillowTree

You know what is not very funny anymore? We have had numerous acts of terror on us soil now. Thousands of Americans have lost their lives. The American left always go back to Tim McVeighs grave and digs him up in an effort to shield the Muslims. I just don't get it.


----------



## sarahgop

PredFan said:


> The hospital I work at is a block from Pulse. The police detoured me trying to get to work this morning. I hadn't listened to the news yet so I figured another train derailed as the tracks are also right there. Found out when I got to work.
> 
> One local news channel quoted someone as saying the shooter had "Islamic leanings", whatever the fuck that means.



It means the  media is  pissed off as hell they have to somehow report islamists are now  exterminating  gays  in america. You can bet the  media would be  positively gleeful if a white guy was responsible.


----------



## Marianne

sarahgop said:


> can anyone explain to me  how temporarily banning  muslim importation is a  bad idea?


It's not and the part the left keeps leaving out is it's only *temporary*. Our Vetting system needs to be upgraded and yet somehow made faster. It's not that we don't want muslim immigrants, we don't want to let radicalized nut jobs in with them. ISIS is crazy but not stupid. If it sees an opportunity to get it's people in with a bunch of refugee's they will do it.


----------



## Old Rocks

AvgGuyIA said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have had terrorist attacks in this nation both from Muslim terrorists, and from homegrown right wing terrorists. And from people that are just plain out of their heads. Best to wait until we see some definative proof of the perps beliefs before we go making accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> name two RW  terrorists.  Most are left wing.  Like the killer in Aurora CO movie theatre and the kid who killed his mom and took her run to a local elementary school.
Click to expand...

During the 1980s, more than 75 right-wing extremists were prosecuted in the United States for acts of terrorism, although they carried out only six attacks during the decade.[23]In 1983, Gordon Kahl, a Posse Comitatus activist, killed two federal marshals and was later killed by police. Also that year, the white nationalist revolutionary group The Order(also known as the Brüder Schweigen or Silent Brotherhood) robbed several banks and armored cars, as well as a sex shop;[24] bombed a theater and a synagogue; and murdered radio talk show host Alan Berg.[25][26]

The April 19, 1995 attack on the Murrah federal building in Oklahoma, by the right-wing extremists Timothy McVeigh and Terry Nichols, which killed 168 people.[27] McVeigh stated it was retaliation for the government's actions in Ruby Ridge and Waco.[28] McVeigh attended Michigan militia group gun shows.[29][30]

Eric Rudolph executed a series of terrorist attacks between 1996 and 1998. He carried out 1996 Centennial Olympic Park bombing — which claimed two lives and injured 111 — with the aim of to cancelling the games, claiming they promoted global socialism.[31] Rudolph confessed to bombing an abortion clinic in Sandy Springs, an Atlanta suburb, on January 16, 1997; the Otherside Lounge, an Atlanta lesbian bar, on February 21, 1997, injuring five; and an abortion clinic in Birmingham, Alabama on January 29, 1998, killing Birmingham police officer and part-time clinic security guard Robert Sanderson, and critically injuring nurse Emily Lyons.

According to data compiled by the New America Foundation, since the 2001 September 11 attacks, right-wing extremists have committed at least 19 lethal terrorist attacks in the United States, resulting in the deaths of 48 people.[32]

Right-wing terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*You are a dumb shit for even putting that out there as a challenge. Extremists of whatever flavor seem to think they have the right to kill with impunity. *


----------



## sarahgop

WillowTree said:


> You know what is not very funny anymore? We have had numerous acts of terror on us soil now. Thousands of Americans have lost their lives. The American left always go back to Tim McVeighs grave and digs him up in an effort to shield the Muslims. I just don't get it.




Its easy to get. media doesnt want to report  on muslims butchering  people. now, they would be dancing  in the street with glee  if a white guy had done  it.


----------



## PredFan

I have nearly a dozen gay friends and acquaintances. None of them go to this club. They say it's a dive bar.


----------



## 2aguy

Mudda said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One spokesperson said domestic, another said they need to determine whether domestic or foreign.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a domestic gun. Ain't the 2nd Amendment grand?
Click to expand...



It was a gun free zone asshole.....

357,000,000 guns in private hands.....

1,500,000 times a year guns are used to stop violent criminal attack and when they are allowed in public spaces they can also stop these mass shootings...unless nuts like you make those places gun free zones......


----------



## WillowTree

Bars are gun free zones.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

mdk said:


> Unplug your internet.


Delete your tweets.


----------



## PredFan

Old Rocks said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have had terrorist attacks in this nation both from Muslim terrorists, and from homegrown right wing terrorists. And from people that are just plain out of their heads. Best to wait until we see some definative proof of the perps beliefs before we go making accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> name two RW  terrorists.  Most are left wing.  Like the killer in Aurora CO movie theatre and the kid who killed his mom and took her run to a local elementary school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During the 1980s, more than 75 right-wing extremists were prosecuted in the United States for acts of terrorism, although they carried out only six attacks during the decade.[23]In 1983, Gordon Kahl, a Posse Comitatus activist, killed two federal marshals and was later killed by police. Also that year, the white nationalist revolutionary group The Order(also known as the Brüder Schweigen or Silent Brotherhood) robbed several banks and armored cars, as well as a sex shop;[24] bombed a theater and a synagogue; and murdered radio talk show host Alan Berg.[25][26]
> 
> The April 19, 1995 attack on the Murrah federal building in Oklahoma, by the right-wing extremists Timothy McVeigh and Terry Nichols, which killed 168 people.[27] McVeigh stated it was retaliation for the government's actions in Ruby Ridge and Waco.[28] McVeigh attended Michigan militia group gun shows.[29][30]
> 
> Eric Rudolph executed a series of terrorist attacks between 1996 and 1998. He carried out 1996 Centennial Olympic Park bombing — which claimed two lives and injured 111 — with the aim of to cancelling the games, claiming they promoted global socialism.[31] Rudolph confessed to bombing an abortion clinic in Sandy Springs, an Atlanta suburb, on January 16, 1997; the Otherside Lounge, an Atlanta lesbian bar, on February 21, 1997, injuring five; and an abortion clinic in Birmingham, Alabama on January 29, 1998, killing Birmingham police officer and part-time clinic security guard Robert Sanderson, and critically injuring nurse Emily Lyons.
> 
> According to data compiled by the New America Foundation, since the 2001 September 11 attacks, right-wing extremists have committed at least 19 lethal terrorist attacks in the United States, resulting in the deaths of 48 people.[32]
> 
> Right-wing terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *You are a dumb shit for even putting that out there as a challenge. Extremists of whatever flavor seem to think they have the right to kill with impunity. *
Click to expand...


So each side matches terrorist for terrorist, yet you won't see the obvious: that terrorism crosses political and racial boundaries. The difference is that the right condemns all forms and the left condones some forms.


----------



## Marianne

PredFan said:


> I have nearly a dozen gay friends and acquaintances. None of them go to this club. They say it's a dive bar.


Dive or not it still must have been popular. Sounds like it was pretty crowded. I have gay family members;this doesn't make me happy thinking this could happen to them.


----------



## 2aguy

LoneLaugher said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> It took Peter Doocey from FoxNews to ask if this was Islamic terrorism.  No other liberal reporter would dare ask and go against Obama's ban on that speculation.  Note how the liberals in this thread trying to detract from that speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Detract from that speculation?"
> 
> What does that even mean?
> 
> Liberals....in general....don't tend to speculate in these cases. We wait for info to be made public....and then come to an accurate understanding of what took place.
> 
> You see....if the perp was a Muslim and did this act of terror....the matter will be fully investigated. If he wasn't a Muslm, the matter will be fully investigated. The only thing that your speculation does is announce to the world that you are ripe for the pickin' and ready to be eaten by fear. Just as the perp intended.
> 
> Ya dumb shit.
Click to expand...



Wrong......you wade through the blood in order to drag the dead bodies in front of the nearest camera,  in order to  attack gun owners who have no connection to the shooting, and the 357,000,000 guns that were not used in the shooting in order to push for more gun control....which would not have stopped the shooting anyway...


----------



## Mudda

2aguy said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One spokesperson said domestic, another said they need to determine whether domestic or foreign.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a domestic gun. Ain't the 2nd Amendment grand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gun free zone asshole.....
> 
> 357,000,000 guns in private hands.....
> 
> 1,500,000 times a year guns are used to stop violent criminal attack and when they are allowed in public spaces they can also stop these mass shootings...unless nuts like you make those places gun free zones......
Click to expand...

A country where you need to be packing at all times is a country not worth living in.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

WillowTree said:


> Dude! Are you new to message boards? You should know when you post news like this the speculations will run wild. Like when that congresswoman was shot all the leftwards jumped to the immediate conclusion that Sarah Palin and the tea party was responsible. All I know about this is that the guy killed twenty, injured forty, they are calling it an act of terrorism, the FBI guy says the dead terrorist has boasted that he had ties to Islamic terrorism. It will take a while but it will all shake out. Think ideology and think recent events.


And when it "all shakes out" the MSM will drop this story like a rock.


----------



## 2aguy

LoneLaugher said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> "Detract from that speculation?"
> 
> What does that even mean?
> 
> Liberals....in general....don't tend to speculate in these cases. We wait for info to be made public....and then come to an accurate understanding of what took place.
> ...snip...
> Ya dumb shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually ya fuck face, this just shows you liberals have bought in to the idea that there is no such thing as Islamic terrorism I order to protect your Muslim president's feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is Radical Islamic Terrorism.
> 
> Our President is a Christian.
> 
> You are happy that this happened. Only...you won't admit it.
Click to expand...



Our President is an atheist.


----------



## Mudda

2aguy said:


> Our President is an atheist.


So he stopped being a muslim?


----------



## bodecea

AvgGuyIA said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job of duplicating the thread, scoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went back three pages and I didn't see any other threads about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed it. It's in CE where it belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Liberals are trying to bury this story now.
Click to expand...

Bullshit, mooslim.


----------



## 2aguy

Mudda said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One spokesperson said domestic, another said they need to determine whether domestic or foreign.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a domestic gun. Ain't the 2nd Amendment grand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gun free zone asshole.....
> 
> 357,000,000 guns in private hands.....
> 
> 1,500,000 times a year guns are used to stop violent criminal attack and when they are allowed in public spaces they can also stop these mass shootings...unless nuts like you make those places gun free zones......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A country where you need to be packing at all times is a country not worth living in.
Click to expand...



Who needs to pack all the time.......?  Most of the time in almost the entire country you are completely safe.....unless you go to a democrat inner city neighborhood.........so most people carry just in case...since crime can strike anytime anywhere......like at a gay nightclub at 2 a.m.


----------



## 2aguy

Mudda said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is an atheist.
> 
> 
> 
> So he stopped being a muslim?
Click to expand...



I knew he wasn't a muslim or a christian when I knew who raised him......his mother was a lefty, his grandfather was lefty and Frank Marshal Davis was a rabid lefty, America hating nut....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Mudda said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One spokesperson said domestic, another said they need to determine whether domestic or foreign.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a domestic gun. Ain't the 2nd Amendment grand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gun free zone asshole.....
> 
> 357,000,000 guns in private hands.....
> 
> 1,500,000 times a year guns are used to stop violent criminal attack and when they are allowed in public spaces they can also stop these mass shootings...unless nuts like you make those places gun free zones......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A country where you need to be packing at all times is a country not worth living in.
Click to expand...


Agreed. Good thing we don't live in that kind of country


----------



## 2aguy

novasteve said:


> Hey libs is this attack less bad now that jihadis targetted gays? I mean you can still use this politically right? Oh wait auto weapons and suicide vests are illegal in this country. How long till libs  bury this story since they can't fucking use it for political gain? Will you ingnore that your jihadi pets target gays? Or will you blame this on Israel?




I doubt it was an automatic weapon.......they like to use those in Europe, over hear they don't tend to use them.


----------



## WillowTree

Old Rocks said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have had terrorist attacks in this nation both from Muslim terrorists, and from homegrown right wing terrorists. And from people that are just plain out of their heads. Best to wait until we see some definative proof of the perps beliefs before we go making accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> name two RW  terrorists.  Most are left wing.  Like the killer in Aurora CO movie theatre and the kid who killed his mom and took her run to a local elementary school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During the 1980s, more than 75 right-wing extremists were prosecuted in the United States for acts of terrorism, although they carried out only six attacks during the decade.[23]In 1983, Gordon Kahl, a Posse Comitatus activist, killed two federal marshals and was later killed by police. Also that year, the white nationalist revolutionary group The Order(also known as the Brüder Schweigen or Silent Brotherhood) robbed several banks and armored cars, as well as a sex shop;[24] bombed a theater and a synagogue; and murdered radio talk show host Alan Berg.[25][26]
> 
> The April 19, 1995 attack on the Murrah federal building in Oklahoma, by the right-wing extremists Timothy McVeigh and Terry Nichols, which killed 168 people.[27] McVeigh stated it was retaliation for the government's actions in Ruby Ridge and Waco.[28] McVeigh attended Michigan militia group gun shows.[29][30]
> 
> Eric Rudolph executed a series of terrorist attacks between 1996 and 1998. He carried out 1996 Centennial Olympic Park bombing — which claimed two lives and injured 111 — with the aim of to cancelling the games, claiming they promoted global socialism.[31] Rudolph confessed to bombing an abortion clinic in Sandy Springs, an Atlanta suburb, on January 16, 1997; the Otherside Lounge, an Atlanta lesbian bar, on February 21, 1997, injuring five; and an abortion clinic in Birmingham, Alabama on January 29, 1998, killing Birmingham police officer and part-time clinic security guard Robert Sanderson, and critically injuring nurse Emily Lyons.
> 
> According to data compiled by the New America Foundation, since the 2001 September 11 attacks, right-wing extremists have committed at least 19 lethal terrorist attacks in the United States, resulting in the deaths of 48 people.[32]
> 
> Right-wing terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *You are a dumb shit for even putting that out there as a challenge. Extremists of whatever flavor seem to think they have the right to kill with impunity. *
Click to expand...





Why did you leave out Bernadine Dorn and Bill Ayers from the left? You know them? Obama's friends from the weather underground.


----------



## gipper

Political Junky said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope he wiped as many disease ridden sodomites out as he could!. This is today's feel good story.
> 
> 
> 
> You make a good argument for it being Far Right domestic terrorism.
Click to expand...

No doubt YOU think all on the right, think as this poster does.  Right?


----------



## bodecea

AvgGuyIA said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude! Are you new to message boards? You should know when you post news like this the speculations will run wild. Like when that congresswoman was shot all the leftwards jumped to the immediate conclusion that Sarah Palin and the tea party was responsible. All I know about this is that the guy killed twenty, injured forty, they are calling it an act of terrorism, the FBI guy says the dead terrorist has boasted that he had ties to Islamic terrorism. It will take a while but it will all shake out. Think ideology and think recent events.
> 
> 
> 
> And when it "all shakes out" the MSM will drop this story like a rock.
Click to expand...

Maybe in your fictional movie as reality world, mooslim.


----------



## LoneLaugher

WillowTree said:


> You know what is not very funny anymore? We have had numerous acts of terror on us soil now. Thousands of Americans have lost their lives. The American left always go back to Tim McVeighs grave and digs him up in an effort to shield the Muslims. I just don't get it.



Nobody is shielding anyone, freak.


----------



## Rozman

All is well with little Marco....
He twittered this....

*Our prayers are with those injured and killed early this morning in horrifying act of terror in Orlando.*


----------



## bucs90

Shooters first name is Omar. Just saw on CNN.


----------



## gipper

Gays for Trump!!!


----------



## PredFan

Marianne said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nearly a dozen gay friends and acquaintances. None of them go to this club. They say it's a dive bar.
> 
> 
> 
> Dive or not it still must have been popular. Sounds like it was pretty crowded. I have gay family members;this doesn't make me happy thinking this could happen to them.
Click to expand...


I could be that my friends who are gay don't go to gay bars I suppose. I've never been in there but I drive by it every day and it looks bad from the outside.


----------



## 2aguy

amrchaos said:


> A Islamist shot up a gay club?
> 
> Are you sure?  Normally, gay clubs are the target of christian fundie.
> 
> Best not to jump the gun just yet.




Yeah....how about a list of those christian attacks on gay nightclubs.....


----------



## gipper

bucs90 said:


> Shooters first name is Omar. Just saw on CNN.


Strange....that is an unusual Christian name.


----------



## bodecea

gipper said:


> Gays for Trump!!!


Why?


----------



## LoneLaugher

2aguy said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One spokesperson said domestic, another said they need to determine whether domestic or foreign.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a domestic gun. Ain't the 2nd Amendment grand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gun free zone asshole.....
> 
> 357,000,000 guns in private hands.....
> 
> 1,500,000 times a year guns are used to stop violent criminal attack and when they are allowed in public spaces they can also stop these mass shootings...unless nuts like you make those places gun free zones......
Click to expand...


Yeah. Over 4000 times per day. You know it!


----------



## WillowTree

LoneLaugher said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what is not very funny anymore? We have had numerous acts of terror on us soil now. Thousands of Americans have lost their lives. The American left always go back to Tim McVeighs grave and digs him up in an effort to shield the Muslims. I just don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is shielding anyone, freak.
Click to expand...

Yes you are. It's the only possible motivation for digging McVeigh up every time a Muslim commits an act of terror. MF


----------



## bodecea

gipper said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooters first name is Omar. Just saw on CNN.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange....that is an unusual Christian name.
Click to expand...

Probably a RW mooslim like Avgguy.


----------



## PredFan

Mudda said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One spokesperson said domestic, another said they need to determine whether domestic or foreign.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a domestic gun. Ain't the 2nd Amendment grand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gun free zone asshole.....
> 
> 357,000,000 guns in private hands.....
> 
> 1,500,000 times a year guns are used to stop violent criminal attack and when they are allowed in public spaces they can also stop these mass shootings...unless nuts like you make those places gun free zones......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A country where you need to be packing at all times is a country not worth living in.
Click to expand...


GTFO


----------



## Rocko

10 bucks says obozo blames guns


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Old Rocks said:


> Damn, you are one stupid fuck. I fully approve of our President's policy of going after the Islamic Terrorists, where ever they may be, no safe haven,


...snipped...   Obama going after Islamic terrorists  wherever they may be?  What a fucking joke when he's releasing them  from GITMO as fast as possible to do what?  Return to killing Americans and throwing gays from roof tops and encouraging lone wolfs in Orlando to outright shoot gays where they stand.k


----------



## LoneLaugher

2aguy said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> It took Peter Doocey from FoxNews to ask if this was Islamic terrorism.  No other liberal reporter would dare ask and go against Obama's ban on that speculation.  Note how the liberals in this thread trying to detract from that speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Detract from that speculation?"
> 
> What does that even mean?
> 
> Liberals....in general....don't tend to speculate in these cases. We wait for info to be made public....and then come to an accurate understanding of what took place.
> 
> You see....if the perp was a Muslim and did this act of terror....the matter will be fully investigated. If he wasn't a Muslm, the matter will be fully investigated. The only thing that your speculation does is announce to the world that you are ripe for the pickin' and ready to be eaten by fear. Just as the perp intended.
> 
> Ya dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong......you wade through the blood in order to drag the dead bodies in front of the nearest camera,  in order to  attack gun owners who have no connection to the shooting, and the 357,000,000 guns that were not used in the shooting in order to push for more gun control....which would not have stopped the shooting anyway...
Click to expand...


You don't know me, loser. I'm a gun owner. Wrong guy, dipshit.


----------



## bodecea

WillowTree said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what is not very funny anymore? We have had numerous acts of terror on us soil now. Thousands of Americans have lost their lives. The American left always go back to Tim McVeighs grave and digs him up in an effort to shield the Muslims. I just don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is shielding anyone, freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are. It's the only possible motivation for digging McVeigh up every time a Muslim commits an act of terror. MF
Click to expand...

Benghazi!


----------



## 2aguy

Old Rocks said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's not winning today??
> 
> In an eyeblink, progressives become even more fringe............and yes, Im laughing my balls off.
> 
> 
> 
> True. The liberals are pulling out all the stops..  What a  dilemma for them.  They must support Islamic extremist but horrors of horrors, one of them may have attacked a room full of gays.  What to do, what to do but pray it was a Christian nut bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, you are one stupid fuck. I fully approve of our President's policy of going after the Islamic Terrorists, where ever they may be, no safe haven, not even in Moscow. As opposed to the previous President that let the man that masterminded the murder of 3000 Americans on American soil go for 7 years.
> 
> No, I do not support gays. I just am not going to persecute them for their private lives. Fucks like you want to tell everyone how to live their lives, and enforce your rules on others, then claim you are for individual liberty. You are liars, and no different than the Taliban. And would be pulling the same shit here were it not for the rule of law.
Click to expand...



Moron.....Bush gave obama all the tools, and set up the policies that allowed us to find the guy...then obama waited, and waited and waited and then leon penetta told him he had to do something...then obama takes all the credit......


----------



## 2aguy

LoneLaugher said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> It took Peter Doocey from FoxNews to ask if this was Islamic terrorism.  No other liberal reporter would dare ask and go against Obama's ban on that speculation.  Note how the liberals in this thread trying to detract from that speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Detract from that speculation?"
> 
> What does that even mean?
> 
> Liberals....in general....don't tend to speculate in these cases. We wait for info to be made public....and then come to an accurate understanding of what took place.
> 
> You see....if the perp was a Muslim and did this act of terror....the matter will be fully investigated. If he wasn't a Muslm, the matter will be fully investigated. The only thing that your speculation does is announce to the world that you are ripe for the pickin' and ready to be eaten by fear. Just as the perp intended.
> 
> Ya dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong......you wade through the blood in order to drag the dead bodies in front of the nearest camera,  in order to  attack gun owners who have no connection to the shooting, and the 357,000,000 guns that were not used in the shooting in order to push for more gun control....which would not have stopped the shooting anyway...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know me, loser. I'm a gun owner. Wrong guy, dipshit.
Click to expand...



And every gun grabber I know who is rich is surrounded by men with guns.......they just don't want anyone else to have them moron....


----------



## gipper

Mrs. Clinton just tweeted "Islam is a religion of peace.  We mustn't jump to conclusions."

Trump just tweeted "We need to stop Muslim immigration, until we can figure this out."

Lib and MSM conclusion:  Mrs. Clinton smart.  Trump MFing RACIST!!!!


----------



## Freewill

Old Rocks said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have had terrorist attacks in this nation both from Muslim terrorists, and from homegrown right wing terrorists. And from people that are just plain out of their heads. Best to wait until we see some definative proof of the perps beliefs before we go making accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> name two RW  terrorists.  Most are left wing.  Like the killer in Aurora CO movie theatre and the kid who killed his mom and took her run to a local elementary school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During the 1980s, more than 75 right-wing extremists were prosecuted in the United States for acts of terrorism, although they carried out only six attacks during the decade.[23]In 1983, Gordon Kahl, a Posse Comitatus activist, killed two federal marshals and was later killed by police. Also that year, the white nationalist revolutionary group The Order(also known as the Brüder Schweigen or Silent Brotherhood) robbed several banks and armored cars, as well as a sex shop;[24] bombed a theater and a synagogue; and murdered radio talk show host Alan Berg.[25][26]
> 
> The April 19, 1995 attack on the Murrah federal building in Oklahoma, by the right-wing extremists Timothy McVeigh and Terry Nichols, which killed 168 people.[27] McVeigh stated it was retaliation for the government's actions in Ruby Ridge and Waco.[28] McVeigh attended Michigan militia group gun shows.[29][30]
> 
> Eric Rudolph executed a series of terrorist attacks between 1996 and 1998. He carried out 1996 Centennial Olympic Park bombing — which claimed two lives and injured 111 — with the aim of to cancelling the games, claiming they promoted global socialism.[31] Rudolph confessed to bombing an abortion clinic in Sandy Springs, an Atlanta suburb, on January 16, 1997; the Otherside Lounge, an Atlanta lesbian bar, on February 21, 1997, injuring five; and an abortion clinic in Birmingham, Alabama on January 29, 1998, killing Birmingham police officer and part-time clinic security guard Robert Sanderson, and critically injuring nurse Emily Lyons.
> 
> According to data compiled by the New America Foundation, since the 2001 September 11 attacks, right-wing extremists have committed at least 19 lethal terrorist attacks in the United States, resulting in the deaths of 48 people.[32]
> 
> Right-wing terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *You are a dumb shit for even putting that out there as a challenge. Extremists of whatever flavor seem to think they have the right to kill with impunity. *
Click to expand...


New America foundation?  Do you think they lean just a tad to the left and are a defender of the Muslims?

Do a search on their site on Right Wing terrorist attacks and you will get many links.

Do the same for left wing and you get pretty much the same results.

Jihadist terrorist attacks produced the following, as did the other two searches:

cording to a New America Foundation study, since 9/11, non-Muslim extremists legally present in the United States have murdered 48 in terrorist crimes. Self-proclaimed jihadists, including citizens like Fort Hood’s Major Malik Nidal Hasan and the Tsarnaev brothers in Boston, have slain 26 during that interval, a fraction of the mayhem perpetrated by homegrown terrorists.

https://www.newamerica.org/search/query=jihadist+terrorist+attacks

Yeppers, forget about the 3000 on 9/11 and let's focus just on two terrorist attacks.  Yepper certainly seem objective, not, to me.

Here is a list of Muslim Terrorist attacks since 9/11

BIG LIST of Muslim terror attacks in U.S. since 9/11
*
Feb. 16, 2002 –* Muslim snipers Lee Boyd Malvo and John Allen Muhammad kill Keenya Cook in Tacoma, Washington. The snipers would kill 21 more people in a crime wave that stretched from coast to coast.

*March 19, 2002* – Jerry Ray Taylor, 60, is shot by snipers Lee Boyd Malvo and John Allen Muhammad at a Tucson, Arizona, golf course.




*Sept. 5, 2002* – Paul J. LaRuffa, 55, is shot and wounded by snipers Lee Boyd Malvo and John Allen Muhammad in Clinton, Maryland, in the parking lot of his restaurant.

*Sept. 14, 2002* – Muslim snipers Lee Boyd Malvo and John Allen Muhammad wound Rupinder “Benny” Oberoi, 22, outside a liquor store in Silver Spring, Maryland.

*Sept. 15, 2002* – Snipers Lee Boyd Malvo and John Allen Muhammad would Muhammad Rashid, 32, outside a liquor store in Brandywine, Maryland.


*Sept. 21, 2002* – Snipers Lee Boyd Malvo and John Allen Muhammad kill Million A. Woldemariam, 41, outside an Atlanta, Georgia, liquor store. Snipers also kill Claudine Lee Parker, 52, outside a liquor store in Montgomery, Alabama. The snipers shot Kellie Adams, 24, in the neck as she approached a liquor store in Montgomery, Alabama, where she worked.

*Sept. 23, 2002* – Snipers kill Hong Im Ballenger, 45, outside a beauty store in Baton Rouge, Louisiana. They also kill James D. Martin, 55, outside a supermarket in Wheaton, Louisiana.

*Oct. 3, 2002* – Snipers kill James L “Sonny” Buchanan, 39, while he mows a lawn near a car dealership in White Flint, Maryland. Premkumar A. Walekar, 54, is murdered while he pumps gas at a station in Aspen Hill, Maryland. The snipers kill Sarah Ramos, 34, as she sat outside a shopping center in Silver Spring, Maryland. They also murder Lori Lewis Rivera, 25, while she vacuums her car at a Shell gas station in Kensington, Maryland. While she attempts to cross a street in Northwest Washington, Pascal Charlot, 72, is shot and killed by the snipers.

*Oct. 4, 2002* – Snipers wound Caroline Seawell, 43, as loads her car with her purchases in a Fredericksburg, Virginia, store parking lot.

*Oct. 7, 2002* – Snipers wound 13-year-old Iran Brown outside a Nejamin Tasker Middle School in Bowie, Maryland.

*Oct. 9, 2002* – Snipers kill Vietnam veteran Dean H. Meyers, 53, while he pumps gas in Manassas, Virginia.

*Oct. 11, 2002* – Snipers kill Kenneth H. Bridges, 53, as he pumped gas at a station near Massaponax, Virginia.

*Oct. 14, 2002* – Snipers kill Linda Franklin, 47, in a Home Depot parking lot in Falls Church, Virginia.

*Oct. 19, 2002* – Snipers wound Jeffrey Hopper, 37, while he walks with his wife in a restaurant parking lot in Ashland, Virginia.

*Oct. 22, 2002* – Snipers kill Conrad E. Johnson, 35, a bus driver standing in the doorway of his bus in Aspen Hill, Maryland.

*Aug., 6, 2003* – The Muslim son of a Saudi millionaire, Mohammed Ali Alayed, 23, slashes the throat of an estranged Jewish friend, Ariel Sellouk, killing and nearly decapitating the man in Houston, Texas.

*Dec. 2, 2003* – A Jewish man, Joseph Applebaum, suffers from a swelling of the stomach that is easily diagnosed and treated. He was identified as Jewish on the front of his medical chart. But instead of receiving treatment, he is left to die by his Muslim doctor.

*April 15, 2004* – Fearing that his brother had molested his wife and daughter, Muslim man Ismail Peltek killed his wife by bludgeoning her on the head with a hammer and attacked his 22- and 4-year-old daughters with a knife. Peltek, 41, told investigators, “I was afraid that my family’s honor was taken.” He said he attacked his 4-year-old because he worried that she had been “sullied” by a gynecological exam, according to the Rochester Democrat and Chronicle, which reported that both daughters suffered fractured skulls. Investigators asked him, “if you had the opportunity to kill the family again, would you?” Peltek replied, “My female family, yes. My male family, no.”

*January 2005* – Somali immigrant Mustafa Mohamed, 30, slashes and injures six people at a retirement home in Alexandria, Virginia. One resident required 200 stitches. Another suffered a broken neck. A judge rules Mohamed is not guilty by reason of insanity.

*March 3, 2006* – Mohammed Reza Taheri-azar, an Iranian-American seeking to “avenge the deaths of Muslims worldwide” and “punish” the U.S. government, intentionally runs down and injures nine people with his sport utility vehicle on the campus of the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill. He pleaded guilty to nine counts of attempted first-degree murder and was sentenced to 33 years in prison.

*June 16, 2006* – A 62-year-old Jewish man, Paul Schrum, who had gone to the movies to see “X-Men: The Last Stand” in a heavily Jewish area near Baltimore, Maryland, is shot by Muslim gunman Mujtaba Rabbani Jabbar, 24. Jabbar shot Schrum three times in the upper body, walked into the lobby, placed his gun on a counter and waited for police.

*June 25, 2006* – Michael Julius Ford, a 22-year-old convert to Islam, uses a long-barrel handgun to shoot four co-workers and a police officer at a Denver, Colorado, Safeway, claiming the attack was “Allah’s choice.” One person died in the shooting spree. When Ford fired at police, he was shot and killed.

*July 28, 2006* – Muslim Pakistani man Naveed Afzal Haq shot six women, killing one, at the Jewish Federation of Greater Seattle building in Seattle, Washington. Haq grabbed a 14-year-old girl and used her as a hostage during the attack. Officials classified the attack as a “hate crime” rather than terrorism.

*Jan. 1, 2008* – Egyptian-born cab driver Yaser Said shoots and kills his two daughters in Irving, Texas, because they were dating non-Muslim boys. The daughters had run away from home a week earlier, fearing their father would kill them.

*July 6, 2008* – Muslim Pakistani man Chaudry Rashid, 56, strangled his 25-year-old daughter in Jonesboro, Georgia, after she said she wanted out of an arranged marriage. Police said the daughter, Sandela Kanwal, had argued with her father about the arrangement of her marriage to a man in Chicago. An officer explained, “At some point during the altercation, he ended up killing his daughter.”

*Feb. 12, 2009* – Pakistani-American Muzzammil Syed Hassan was the CEO of the first American Muslim TV network broadcast in English, Bridge TV. Hassan beheaded his estranged wife, Aasiya Zubair, after she filed for divorce. Her body was found at the TV station. When he was arrested, he said he “felt an incredible amount of relief” after he killed the woman.

*April 12, 2009* – Upon learning that they had patronized a strip club, a Muslim man shoots and kills his brother-in-law and another man in Phoenix, Arizona.

*June 1, 2009* – In a drive-by shooting, Abdulhakim Mujahid Muhammad – a convert to Islam who had traveled to Yemen and was deported to the U.S. for overstaying his visa – opened fire on U.S. soldiers standing in front of a Little Rock, Arkansas, recruiting office. Muhammad killed one private and injured another. When he was arrested Muhammad explained that he had planned to kill as many soldiers as possible and was given the assignment by Al-Qaeda in the Arab Peninsula.

*November 2009* – Iraq-born Muslim man Faleh Hassan Almaleki, 48, intentionally hit his daughter with his car and killed her because she had become “too Westernized.” He also attacked the mother of the girl’s boyfriend. Police said, “It occurred because [of] her not following traditional family values. He felt she was becoming too westernized, and he didn’t like that.” His daughter had backed out of an arranged marriage.

*Nov. 5, 2009* – Muslim gunman Nidal Malik Hassan, an Army psychiatrist, fatally shoots 13 people and wounds 30 others at Fort Hood, Texas.

*Dec. 4, 2009* – A Muslim graduate student from Saudi Arabia, Abdulsalam S. al-Zahrani, stabbed his non-Muslim Islamic studies professor, Richard T. Antoun, to death to avenge “persecuted” Muslims. One of his roommates said, “He was all the time shouting in Arabic, shouting threats, insulting his country for no reason.”

*April 14, 2010* – A Muslim convert, James A. Larry, 33, became angry that his family would not convert to Islam and shot his mother, pregnant wife, infant son and two nieces in Marquette Park, Illinois. He pleaded guilty to multiple counts of murder, attempted murder and the intentional homicide of an unborn child. “He was upset at his wife and their family — he felt disrespected that they would not join his religion,” Assistant State’s Attorney Jim McKay said. “It didn’t matter if they were young or old, pregnant or not. He wanted them dead.” Larry also shot his 13-year-old nephew in the face, but the boy survived. When the man was arrested, he told officers Allah told him to kill his family, according to court records. According to a police report, he said, “I wish I had more bullets. I wish I had more bullets.”

*April 30, 2011* – Rahim Abdul Alfetlawi, 46, shot his step-daughter in the head at point-blank range in Warren, Michigan, after she refused to strictly adhere to Muslim customs. The family claimed the motive was not religion.

*Sept. 11, 2011* – Three Jewish men are discovered in Waltham, Massachusetts, with their throats slit from ear to ear and nearly decapitated. Authorities believed the murders were not random, and thousands of dollars in cash and marijuana were left at the scene. According to reports, authorities believe Boston Marathon bombers Tamerlan Tsarnaev and his younger brother, both Muslims, may have been responsible for the triple homicide.

*Jan. 15, 2012* – A Jordanian Muslim man, Ali Mahwood-Awad Irsan, 57, gunned down Iranian medical student, Gelareh Bagherzadeh, a friend of his daughter and a Christian convert who widely denounced Islam. He later killed his Christian son-in-law after his daughter married him without permission. Assistant Harris County District Attorney Tammy Thomas told a district judge, “He said, ‘I killed that b–ch, and you’re next. No one insults my honor as a Muslim and gets away with it.'”

* Feb. 7, 2013* – Yusuf Ibrahim, 28, shot two Coptic Christians to death and beheaded them in Buena Vista, New Jersey. He also removed their hands before burying their bodies in the backyard of an abandoned house. Quran 8:12 states, “When thy Lord was revealing to the angels, ‘I am with you; so confirm the believers. I shall cast into the unbelievers’ hearts terror; so smite above the necks, and smite every finger of them!”

*March 31, 2013* – Reshad Riddle walked into an Ashtabula, Ohio, church and fatally shot his father after an Easter service. After the shooting, witnesses say, walked through the church holding the gun and shouted that the slaughter was “the will of Allah. This is the will of God.”

*April 15, 2013* – Muslim Chechen brothers Dzhokhar Tsarnaev and Tamerlan Tsarnaev detonate two pressure cooker bombs during the Boston Marathon, killing three people and injuring an estimated 264 others. After the bombing, they killed an MIT policeman, stole an SUV and exchanged gunfire with police. Tamerlan was shot and his brother drove over him with the stolen SUV. Tamerlan was pronounced dead at the scene. After a manhunt, police found Dzhokhar hiding in a boat in a man’s backyard. Dzokhar has been sentenced to death.

*Aug. 4, 2013* – A Muslim convert, Daymond Agnew, 34, went to an Ace Hardware store on a “mission from Allah to help people” before he fatally stabbed employee Daniel Joseph Stone 17 times.

*March 6, 2014* – Registered sex offender James Cosby, 46, is accused of bludgeoning his lesbian daughter to death and shooting her lover in Port Bolivar, Texas. Police believe he then dumped the bodies near a ferry gate. In his bedroom, Cosby had the Quran open to a page that says homosexuality is a sin, family advocate Quanell X told KHOU-TV. “It’s quite unfortunate but he had a real, real warped understanding, in my opinion, of the religion of Islam and its position on the gay lifestyle and what one should do,” Quanell X said.

*April 27, 2014* – A 30-year-old Muslim man, Ali Muhammad Brown, is accused of shooting to death two men in Seattle and a man in New Jersey. According to local reports, he told police the killings were “vengeance” for U.S. actions in the Mideast. According to court documents, he said they were “just kills” and that he was “just doing my small part” as a self-styled jihadist.

*Sept. 25, 2014* – Alton Nolen is accused of beheading a woman in Moore, Oklahoma. Co-workers reported that Nolen had been trying to convert them to Islam. Nolen reportedly used “some Arabic terms” during his attack and had an interest in beheadings. Nolen told a judge, “I’m Muslim. My question is, do you have any Muslims that can represent me as a Muslim?”

*May 3, 2015* – In Garland, Texas, Pamela Geller, along with her group the American Freedom Defense Initiative, hosted a “Draw Muhammad” event. Elton Simpson and Nadir Soofi of Phoenix responded to a call to “avenge the prophet” and traveled to Garland, where they were shot and killed by a security guard after opening fire in an apparent attempt to get into the building. The guard was wounded in the attack. Islamic radicals have since called for Geller’s head, and vow to kill anyone who “blasphemes” Muhammad.

*July 16, 2015 –* Four U.S. Marines have been shot dead in an attack, reportedly by a lone Islamic gunman, on U.S. Navy facilities in Chattanooga, Tennessee. Chattanooga Mayor Andy Berke said five people died in all, including the gunman. Two law enforcement sources told CBS News that the shooting suspect was identified as Muhammad Youssef Abdulazeez, 24. Abdulazeez was born in Kuwait and emigrated to the U.S. where he reportedly became a naturalized U.S. citizen.

The FBI is investigating two crime scenes, a Navy recruiting center at a strip mall where the first shots were fired, and a Navy reserve center about 7 miles away. More than 100 rounds were reportedly fired in a shootout with police at the recruitment center parking lot. The shooter then drove to the Navy reserve center and started shooting Marines, four of whom were killed. The Marines would not have been armed at a reserve Navy installation or at a recruitment center, both of which were described as “soft targets.”

The four Marines who were fatally shot reportedly were attacked at the Navy Reserve Center on Amnicola Highway. A police officer at the first location was injured and was being treated at a local hospital for a gunshot wound to the ankle. “We are conducting this as an act of domestic terrorism,” said Bill Killian, U.S. Attorney for Tennessee at a 3 p.m. press conference. He came back to the podium 15 minutes later and backtracked, telling reporters “I would encourage you not to get caught up in labels…whether it was an act of terrorism or a crime.”


Read more at BIG LIST of Muslim terror attacks in U.S. since 9/11


----------



## 2aguy

cnm said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here we go again folks. How many more terrorist attacks do we need under this administration?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what's happening with the Dylann Roof case?
Click to expand...




cnm said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here we go again folks. How many more terrorist attacks do we need under this administration?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what's happening with the Dylann Roof case?
Click to expand...



Do you realize his first target was going to be a university.....but they had guys with guns for security...so he picked a gun free zone instead....


----------



## WillowTree

AvgGuyIA said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, you are one stupid fuck. I fully approve of our President's policy of going after the Islamic Terrorists, where ever they may be, no safe haven,
> 
> 
> 
> ...snipped...   Obama going after Islamic terrorists  wherever they may be?  What a fucking joke when he's releasing them  from GITMO as fast as possible to do what?  Return to killing Americans and throwing gays from roof tops and encouraging lone wolfs in Orlando to outright shoot gays where they stand.k
Click to expand...

Correct, he has released them and has admitted the ones released have killed Americans.


----------



## bodecea

2aguy said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's not winning today??
> 
> In an eyeblink, progressives become even more fringe............and yes, Im laughing my balls off.
> 
> 
> 
> True. The liberals are pulling out all the stops..  What a  dilemma for them.  They must support Islamic extremist but horrors of horrors, one of them may have attacked a room full of gays.  What to do, what to do but pray it was a Christian nut bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, you are one stupid fuck. I fully approve of our President's policy of going after the Islamic Terrorists, where ever they may be, no safe haven, not even in Moscow. As opposed to the previous President that let the man that masterminded the murder of 3000 Americans on American soil go for 7 years.
> 
> No, I do not support gays. I just am not going to persecute them for their private lives. Fucks like you want to tell everyone how to live their lives, and enforce your rules on others, then claim you are for individual liberty. You are liars, and no different than the Taliban. And would be pulling the same shit here were it not for the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.....Bush gave obama all the tools, and set up the policies that allowed us to find the guy...then obama waited, and waited and waited and then leon penetta told him he had to do something...then obama takes all the credit......
Click to expand...

Lolololololol!


----------



## bucs90

Islamic terrorism tie eyed in Orlando gay bar shooting

CBS is confirming this is another ISLAMIC TERROR ATTACK. 20 gay people dead, 42 gay people wounded. Shooter "Omar Mateen" according to CBS has ties to radical Islam. 

Before he could kill anymore a SWAT team entered. One officer was shot in the head (Kevlar military helmet saved his live thank God).

I'll post more later. This is so disgusting.


----------



## gipper

Rocko said:


> 10 bucks says obozo blames guns


Only $10 bucks...

I am betting a thousand that happens...any takers?


----------



## 2aguy

Old Rocks said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> One would think that the world is growing together with the connection of the INTERNET and MSM. But it appears that both spread more hate than love.  We are in big doo doo no matter whom this person ends up being.   BTW I read ISIS is taking credit.  But they are so low life who can believe them?
> 
> There are multiple pictures in the following link, nothing too gruesome.  Can anyone tell me the difference be SWAT and the military?
> 
> 'Multiple casualties' confirmed at US gay club after gunman is killed
> 
> 
> 
> Why should there be a differance? Both are going up against people with military grade weapons.
Click to expand...



Swat won't have military grade weapons....they will have AR-15s....


----------



## LoneLaugher

PredFan said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nearly a dozen gay friends and acquaintances. None of them go to this club. They say it's a dive bar.
> 
> 
> 
> Dive or not it still must have been popular. Sounds like it was pretty crowded. I have gay family members;this doesn't make me happy thinking this could happen to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could be that my friends who are gay don't go to gay bars I suppose. I've never been in there but I drive by it every day and it looks bad from the outside.
Click to expand...


You need to get your story straight. You know nothing about the bar, do you? You made up the story about your friends telling you that it is a dive bar. Why must you be dishonest?


----------



## Iceweasel

NYcarbineer said:


> It's never terrorism to the conservatives if a conservative did it.  So says the Cult.


That's because terrorism is an act of trying to force your will onto others and isn't conservativism. That's a progressive act, pushing an agenda of change.


----------



## BULLDOG

AvgGuyIA said:


> It took Peter Doocey from FoxNews to ask if this was Islamic terrorism.  No other liberal reporter would dare ask and go against Obama's ban on that speculation.  Note how the liberals in this thread trying to detract from that speculation too.




Doocy always asks that. There was a flood the other day and he wanted to know if it was caused by Muslim terrorists.


----------



## novasteve

So the shooter is named Omar S Mateen, of Florida, US Citizen and registered democrat

http://voters.findthedata.com/d/b/Omar-Mateen


----------



## gipper

bodecea said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gays for Trump!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

If you don't know why, I can't help you.


----------



## 2aguy

Freewill said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have had terrorist attacks in this nation both from Muslim terrorists, and from homegrown right wing terrorists. And from people that are just plain out of their heads. Best to wait until we see some definative proof of the perps beliefs before we go making accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> name two RW  terrorists.  Most are left wing.  Like the killer in Aurora CO movie theatre and the kid who killed his mom and took her run to a local elementary school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During the 1980s, more than 75 right-wing extremists were prosecuted in the United States for acts of terrorism, although they carried out only six attacks during the decade.[23]In 1983, Gordon Kahl, a Posse Comitatus activist, killed two federal marshals and was later killed by police. Also that year, the white nationalist revolutionary group The Order(also known as the Brüder Schweigen or Silent Brotherhood) robbed several banks and armored cars, as well as a sex shop;[24] bombed a theater and a synagogue; and murdered radio talk show host Alan Berg.[25][26]
> 
> The April 19, 1995 attack on the Murrah federal building in Oklahoma, by the right-wing extremists Timothy McVeigh and Terry Nichols, which killed 168 people.[27] McVeigh stated it was retaliation for the government's actions in Ruby Ridge and Waco.[28] McVeigh attended Michigan militia group gun shows.[29][30]
> 
> Eric Rudolph executed a series of terrorist attacks between 1996 and 1998. He carried out 1996 Centennial Olympic Park bombing — which claimed two lives and injured 111 — with the aim of to cancelling the games, claiming they promoted global socialism.[31] Rudolph confessed to bombing an abortion clinic in Sandy Springs, an Atlanta suburb, on January 16, 1997; the Otherside Lounge, an Atlanta lesbian bar, on February 21, 1997, injuring five; and an abortion clinic in Birmingham, Alabama on January 29, 1998, killing Birmingham police officer and part-time clinic security guard Robert Sanderson, and critically injuring nurse Emily Lyons.
> 
> According to data compiled by the New America Foundation, since the 2001 September 11 attacks, right-wing extremists have committed at least 19 lethal terrorist attacks in the United States, resulting in the deaths of 48 people.[32]
> 
> Right-wing terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *You are a dumb shit for even putting that out there as a challenge. Extremists of whatever flavor seem to think they have the right to kill with impunity. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New America foundation?  Do you think they lean just a tad to the left and are a defender of the Muslims?
> 
> Do a search on their site on Right Wing terrorist attacks and you will get many links.
> 
> Do the same for left wing and you get pretty much the same results.
> 
> Jihadist terrorist attacks produced the following, as did the other two searches:
> 
> cording to a New America Foundation study, since 9/11, non-Muslim extremists legally present in the United States have murdered 48 in terrorist crimes. Self-proclaimed jihadists, including citizens like Fort Hood’s Major Malik Nidal Hasan and the Tsarnaev brothers in Boston, have slain 26 during that interval, a fraction of the mayhem perpetrated by homegrown terrorists.
> 
> https://www.newamerica.org/search/query=jihadist+terrorist+attacks
> 
> Yeppers, forget about the 3000 on 9/11 and let's focus just on two terrorist attacks.  Yepper certainly seem objective, not, to me.
> 
> Here is a list of Muslim Terrorist attacks since 9/11
> 
> BIG LIST of Muslim terror attacks in U.S. since 9/11
> *
> Feb. 16, 2002 –* Muslim snipers Lee Boyd Malvo and John Allen Muhammad kill Keenya Cook in Tacoma, Washington. The snipers would kill 21 more people in a crime wave that stretched from coast to coast.
> 
> *March 19, 2002* – Jerry Ray Taylor, 60, is shot by snipers Lee Boyd Malvo and John Allen Muhammad at a Tucson, Arizona, golf course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sept. 5, 2002* – Paul J. LaRuffa, 55, is shot and wounded by snipers Lee Boyd Malvo and John Allen Muhammad in Clinton, Maryland, in the parking lot of his restaurant.
> 
> *Sept. 14, 2002* – Muslim snipers Lee Boyd Malvo and John Allen Muhammad wound Rupinder “Benny” Oberoi, 22, outside a liquor store in Silver Spring, Maryland.
> 
> *Sept. 15, 2002* – Snipers Lee Boyd Malvo and John Allen Muhammad would Muhammad Rashid, 32, outside a liquor store in Brandywine, Maryland.
> 
> 
> *Sept. 21, 2002* – Snipers Lee Boyd Malvo and John Allen Muhammad kill Million A. Woldemariam, 41, outside an Atlanta, Georgia, liquor store. Snipers also kill Claudine Lee Parker, 52, outside a liquor store in Montgomery, Alabama. The snipers shot Kellie Adams, 24, in the neck as she approached a liquor store in Montgomery, Alabama, where she worked.
> 
> *Sept. 23, 2002* – Snipers kill Hong Im Ballenger, 45, outside a beauty store in Baton Rouge, Louisiana. They also kill James D. Martin, 55, outside a supermarket in Wheaton, Louisiana.
> 
> *Oct. 3, 2002* – Snipers kill James L “Sonny” Buchanan, 39, while he mows a lawn near a car dealership in White Flint, Maryland. Premkumar A. Walekar, 54, is murdered while he pumps gas at a station in Aspen Hill, Maryland. The snipers kill Sarah Ramos, 34, as she sat outside a shopping center in Silver Spring, Maryland. They also murder Lori Lewis Rivera, 25, while she vacuums her car at a Shell gas station in Kensington, Maryland. While she attempts to cross a street in Northwest Washington, Pascal Charlot, 72, is shot and killed by the snipers.
> 
> *Oct. 4, 2002* – Snipers wound Caroline Seawell, 43, as loads her car with her purchases in a Fredericksburg, Virginia, store parking lot.
> 
> *Oct. 7, 2002* – Snipers wound 13-year-old Iran Brown outside a Nejamin Tasker Middle School in Bowie, Maryland.
> 
> *Oct. 9, 2002* – Snipers kill Vietnam veteran Dean H. Meyers, 53, while he pumps gas in Manassas, Virginia.
> 
> *Oct. 11, 2002* – Snipers kill Kenneth H. Bridges, 53, as he pumped gas at a station near Massaponax, Virginia.
> 
> *Oct. 14, 2002* – Snipers kill Linda Franklin, 47, in a Home Depot parking lot in Falls Church, Virginia.
> 
> *Oct. 19, 2002* – Snipers wound Jeffrey Hopper, 37, while he walks with his wife in a restaurant parking lot in Ashland, Virginia.
> 
> *Oct. 22, 2002* – Snipers kill Conrad E. Johnson, 35, a bus driver standing in the doorway of his bus in Aspen Hill, Maryland.
> 
> *Aug., 6, 2003* – The Muslim son of a Saudi millionaire, Mohammed Ali Alayed, 23, slashes the throat of an estranged Jewish friend, Ariel Sellouk, killing and nearly decapitating the man in Houston, Texas.
> 
> *Dec. 2, 2003* – A Jewish man, Joseph Applebaum, suffers from a swelling of the stomach that is easily diagnosed and treated. He was identified as Jewish on the front of his medical chart. But instead of receiving treatment, he is left to die by his Muslim doctor.
> 
> *April 15, 2004* – Fearing that his brother had molested his wife and daughter, Muslim man Ismail Peltek killed his wife by bludgeoning her on the head with a hammer and attacked his 22- and 4-year-old daughters with a knife. Peltek, 41, told investigators, “I was afraid that my family’s honor was taken.” He said he attacked his 4-year-old because he worried that she had been “sullied” by a gynecological exam, according to the Rochester Democrat and Chronicle, which reported that both daughters suffered fractured skulls. Investigators asked him, “if you had the opportunity to kill the family again, would you?” Peltek replied, “My female family, yes. My male family, no.”
> 
> *January 2005* – Somali immigrant Mustafa Mohamed, 30, slashes and injures six people at a retirement home in Alexandria, Virginia. One resident required 200 stitches. Another suffered a broken neck. A judge rules Mohamed is not guilty by reason of insanity.
> 
> *March 3, 2006* – Mohammed Reza Taheri-azar, an Iranian-American seeking to “avenge the deaths of Muslims worldwide” and “punish” the U.S. government, intentionally runs down and injures nine people with his sport utility vehicle on the campus of the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill. He pleaded guilty to nine counts of attempted first-degree murder and was sentenced to 33 years in prison.
> 
> *June 16, 2006* – A 62-year-old Jewish man, Paul Schrum, who had gone to the movies to see “X-Men: The Last Stand” in a heavily Jewish area near Baltimore, Maryland, is shot by Muslim gunman Mujtaba Rabbani Jabbar, 24. Jabbar shot Schrum three times in the upper body, walked into the lobby, placed his gun on a counter and waited for police.
> 
> *June 25, 2006* – Michael Julius Ford, a 22-year-old convert to Islam, uses a long-barrel handgun to shoot four co-workers and a police officer at a Denver, Colorado, Safeway, claiming the attack was “Allah’s choice.” One person died in the shooting spree. When Ford fired at police, he was shot and killed.
> 
> *July 28, 2006* – Muslim Pakistani man Naveed Afzal Haq shot six women, killing one, at the Jewish Federation of Greater Seattle building in Seattle, Washington. Haq grabbed a 14-year-old girl and used her as a hostage during the attack. Officials classified the attack as a “hate crime” rather than terrorism.
> 
> *Jan. 1, 2008* – Egyptian-born cab driver Yaser Said shoots and kills his two daughters in Irving, Texas, because they were dating non-Muslim boys. The daughters had run away from home a week earlier, fearing their father would kill them.
> 
> *July 6, 2008* – Muslim Pakistani man Chaudry Rashid, 56, strangled his 25-year-old daughter in Jonesboro, Georgia, after she said she wanted out of an arranged marriage. Police said the daughter, Sandela Kanwal, had argued with her father about the arrangement of her marriage to a man in Chicago. An officer explained, “At some point during the altercation, he ended up killing his daughter.”
> 
> *Feb. 12, 2009* – Pakistani-American Muzzammil Syed Hassan was the CEO of the first American Muslim TV network broadcast in English, Bridge TV. Hassan beheaded his estranged wife, Aasiya Zubair, after she filed for divorce. Her body was found at the TV station. When he was arrested, he said he “felt an incredible amount of relief” after he killed the woman.
> 
> *April 12, 2009* – Upon learning that they had patronized a strip club, a Muslim man shoots and kills his brother-in-law and another man in Phoenix, Arizona.
> 
> *June 1, 2009* – In a drive-by shooting, Abdulhakim Mujahid Muhammad – a convert to Islam who had traveled to Yemen and was deported to the U.S. for overstaying his visa – opened fire on U.S. soldiers standing in front of a Little Rock, Arkansas, recruiting office. Muhammad killed one private and injured another. When he was arrested Muhammad explained that he had planned to kill as many soldiers as possible and was given the assignment by Al-Qaeda in the Arab Peninsula.
> 
> *November 2009* – Iraq-born Muslim man Faleh Hassan Almaleki, 48, intentionally hit his daughter with his car and killed her because she had become “too Westernized.” He also attacked the mother of the girl’s boyfriend. Police said, “It occurred because [of] her not following traditional family values. He felt she was becoming too westernized, and he didn’t like that.” His daughter had backed out of an arranged marriage.
> 
> *Nov. 5, 2009* – Muslim gunman Nidal Malik Hassan, an Army psychiatrist, fatally shoots 13 people and wounds 30 others at Fort Hood, Texas.
> 
> *Dec. 4, 2009* – A Muslim graduate student from Saudi Arabia, Abdulsalam S. al-Zahrani, stabbed his non-Muslim Islamic studies professor, Richard T. Antoun, to death to avenge “persecuted” Muslims. One of his roommates said, “He was all the time shouting in Arabic, shouting threats, insulting his country for no reason.”
> 
> *April 14, 2010* – A Muslim convert, James A. Larry, 33, became angry that his family would not convert to Islam and shot his mother, pregnant wife, infant son and two nieces in Marquette Park, Illinois. He pleaded guilty to multiple counts of murder, attempted murder and the intentional homicide of an unborn child. “He was upset at his wife and their family — he felt disrespected that they would not join his religion,” Assistant State’s Attorney Jim McKay said. “It didn’t matter if they were young or old, pregnant or not. He wanted them dead.” Larry also shot his 13-year-old nephew in the face, but the boy survived. When the man was arrested, he told officers Allah told him to kill his family, according to court records. According to a police report, he said, “I wish I had more bullets. I wish I had more bullets.”
> 
> *April 30, 2011* – Rahim Abdul Alfetlawi, 46, shot his step-daughter in the head at point-blank range in Warren, Michigan, after she refused to strictly adhere to Muslim customs. The family claimed the motive was not religion.
> 
> *Sept. 11, 2011* – Three Jewish men are discovered in Waltham, Massachusetts, with their throats slit from ear to ear and nearly decapitated. Authorities believed the murders were not random, and thousands of dollars in cash and marijuana were left at the scene. According to reports, authorities believe Boston Marathon bombers Tamerlan Tsarnaev and his younger brother, both Muslims, may have been responsible for the triple homicide.
> 
> *Jan. 15, 2012* – A Jordanian Muslim man, Ali Mahwood-Awad Irsan, 57, gunned down Iranian medical student, Gelareh Bagherzadeh, a friend of his daughter and a Christian convert who widely denounced Islam. He later killed his Christian son-in-law after his daughter married him without permission. Assistant Harris County District Attorney Tammy Thomas told a district judge, “He said, ‘I killed that b–ch, and you’re next. No one insults my honor as a Muslim and gets away with it.'”
> 
> * Feb. 7, 2013* – Yusuf Ibrahim, 28, shot two Coptic Christians to death and beheaded them in Buena Vista, New Jersey. He also removed their hands before burying their bodies in the backyard of an abandoned house. Quran 8:12 states, “When thy Lord was revealing to the angels, ‘I am with you; so confirm the believers. I shall cast into the unbelievers’ hearts terror; so smite above the necks, and smite every finger of them!”
> 
> *March 31, 2013* – Reshad Riddle walked into an Ashtabula, Ohio, church and fatally shot his father after an Easter service. After the shooting, witnesses say, walked through the church holding the gun and shouted that the slaughter was “the will of Allah. This is the will of God.”
> 
> *April 15, 2013* – Muslim Chechen brothers Dzhokhar Tsarnaev and Tamerlan Tsarnaev detonate two pressure cooker bombs during the Boston Marathon, killing three people and injuring an estimated 264 others. After the bombing, they killed an MIT policeman, stole an SUV and exchanged gunfire with police. Tamerlan was shot and his brother drove over him with the stolen SUV. Tamerlan was pronounced dead at the scene. After a manhunt, police found Dzhokhar hiding in a boat in a man’s backyard. Dzokhar has been sentenced to death.
> 
> *Aug. 4, 2013* – A Muslim convert, Daymond Agnew, 34, went to an Ace Hardware store on a “mission from Allah to help people” before he fatally stabbed employee Daniel Joseph Stone 17 times.
> 
> *March 6, 2014* – Registered sex offender James Cosby, 46, is accused of bludgeoning his lesbian daughter to death and shooting her lover in Port Bolivar, Texas. Police believe he then dumped the bodies near a ferry gate. In his bedroom, Cosby had the Quran open to a page that says homosexuality is a sin, family advocate Quanell X told KHOU-TV. “It’s quite unfortunate but he had a real, real warped understanding, in my opinion, of the religion of Islam and its position on the gay lifestyle and what one should do,” Quanell X said.
> 
> *April 27, 2014* – A 30-year-old Muslim man, Ali Muhammad Brown, is accused of shooting to death two men in Seattle and a man in New Jersey. According to local reports, he told police the killings were “vengeance” for U.S. actions in the Mideast. According to court documents, he said they were “just kills” and that he was “just doing my small part” as a self-styled jihadist.
> 
> *Sept. 25, 2014* – Alton Nolen is accused of beheading a woman in Moore, Oklahoma. Co-workers reported that Nolen had been trying to convert them to Islam. Nolen reportedly used “some Arabic terms” during his attack and had an interest in beheadings. Nolen told a judge, “I’m Muslim. My question is, do you have any Muslims that can represent me as a Muslim?”
> 
> *May 3, 2015* – In Garland, Texas, Pamela Geller, along with her group the American Freedom Defense Initiative, hosted a “Draw Muhammad” event. Elton Simpson and Nadir Soofi of Phoenix responded to a call to “avenge the prophet” and traveled to Garland, where they were shot and killed by a security guard after opening fire in an apparent attempt to get into the building. The guard was wounded in the attack. Islamic radicals have since called for Geller’s head, and vow to kill anyone who “blasphemes” Muhammad.
> 
> *July 16, 2015 –* Four U.S. Marines have been shot dead in an attack, reportedly by a lone Islamic gunman, on U.S. Navy facilities in Chattanooga, Tennessee. Chattanooga Mayor Andy Berke said five people died in all, including the gunman. Two law enforcement sources told CBS News that the shooting suspect was identified as Muhammad Youssef Abdulazeez, 24. Abdulazeez was born in Kuwait and emigrated to the U.S. where he reportedly became a naturalized U.S. citizen.
> 
> The FBI is investigating two crime scenes, a Navy recruiting center at a strip mall where the first shots were fired, and a Navy reserve center about 7 miles away. More than 100 rounds were reportedly fired in a shootout with police at the recruitment center parking lot. The shooter then drove to the Navy reserve center and started shooting Marines, four of whom were killed. The Marines would not have been armed at a reserve Navy installation or at a recruitment center, both of which were described as “soft targets.”
> 
> The four Marines who were fatally shot reportedly were attacked at the Navy Reserve Center on Amnicola Highway. A police officer at the first location was injured and was being treated at a local hospital for a gunshot wound to the ankle. “We are conducting this as an act of domestic terrorism,” said Bill Killian, U.S. Attorney for Tennessee at a 3 p.m. press conference. He came back to the podium 15 minutes later and backtracked, telling reporters “I would encourage you not to get caught up in labels…whether it was an act of terrorism or a crime.”
> 
> 
> Read more at BIG LIST of Muslim terror attacks in U.S. since 9/11
Click to expand...



Yeah......but what makes you think muslims had anything to do with any of those attacks?


----------



## PredFan

There are three types of Muslims:

1. Muslims in name only.
2. Terrorists
3. Terrorists that haven't gotten their marching orders yet.


----------



## LoneLaugher

WillowTree said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what is not very funny anymore? We have had numerous acts of terror on us soil now. Thousands of Americans have lost their lives. The American left always go back to Tim McVeighs grave and digs him up in an effort to shield the Muslims. I just don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is shielding anyone, freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are. It's the only possible motivation for digging McVeigh up every time a Muslim commits an act of terror. MF
Click to expand...


I didn't dig anyone up. You Are confused.


----------



## Freewill

gipper said:


> Mrs. Clinton just tweeted "Islam is a religion of peace.  We mustn't jump to conclusions."
> 
> Trump just tweeted "We need to stop Muslim immigration, until we can figure this out."
> 
> Lib and MSM conclusion:  Mrs. Clinton smart.  Trump MFing RACIST!!!!



I would pose this question to both canidates.

In a few words could you describe Islam and Christianity.  I am guessing Mrs. Tuzla would swallow her tongue.  Then she might bark out, Islam, religion of peace, Christianity, crusades against the religion of peace.


----------



## bucs90

Now Fox is confirming the FBI is saying the shooter made terror threats in the past. 

We fucking told you. Keep embracing fucking Islam lefties. WE TOLD YOU they are coming FOR YOU eventually.

Now....20 gay people dead, 42 gay people wounded....and would've been much more if not for a "militarized" SWAT team of racist white cops storming the club to save them.

We fucking told you. But go ahead....vote for more liberal bullshit and watch this shit keep happening more and more often.


----------



## 2aguy

NYcarbineer said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> It took Peter Doocey from FoxNews to ask if this was Islamic terrorism.  No other liberal reporter would dare ask and go against Obama's ban on that speculation.  Note how the liberals in this thread trying to detract from that speculation too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Rudolph bombed a gay club in 1997.  He is a Christian conservative extremist.
Click to expand...


Wow.....1997.....could you go back any farther?


----------



## LoneLaugher

2aguy said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> It took Peter Doocey from FoxNews to ask if this was Islamic terrorism.  No other liberal reporter would dare ask and go against Obama's ban on that speculation.  Note how the liberals in this thread trying to detract from that speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Detract from that speculation?"
> 
> What does that even mean?
> 
> Liberals....in general....don't tend to speculate in these cases. We wait for info to be made public....and then come to an accurate understanding of what took place.
> 
> You see....if the perp was a Muslim and did this act of terror....the matter will be fully investigated. If he wasn't a Muslm, the matter will be fully investigated. The only thing that your speculation does is announce to the world that you are ripe for the pickin' and ready to be eaten by fear. Just as the perp intended.
> 
> Ya dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong......you wade through the blood in order to drag the dead bodies in front of the nearest camera,  in order to  attack gun owners who have no connection to the shooting, and the 357,000,000 guns that were not used in the shooting in order to push for more gun control....which would not have stopped the shooting anyway...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know me, loser. I'm a gun owner. Wrong guy, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And every gun grabber I know who is rich is surrounded by men with guns.......they just don't want anyone else to have them moron....
Click to expand...


I don't know any gun grabbers.


----------



## Kondor3

Big surprise...

Given what Islam has in store for gays...


----------



## rhodescholar

bucs90 said:


> Islamic terrorism tie eyed in Orlando gay bar shooting
> 
> CBS is confirming this is another ISLAMIC TERROR ATTACK. 20 gay people dead, 42 gay people wounded. Shooter "Omar Mateen" according to CBS has ties to radical Islam.
> 
> Before he could kill anymore a SWAT team entered. One officer was shot in the head (Kevlar military helmet saved his live thank God).
> 
> I'll post more later. This is so disgusting.



But but but if only israel would end the so-called "occupation", these arab muslims would not be committing all these terrorist attacks.  At least that's what the filthy scum in the media like the NYTimes tells us.


----------



## PredFan

LoneLaugher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nearly a dozen gay friends and acquaintances. None of them go to this club. They say it's a dive bar.
> 
> 
> 
> Dive or not it still must have been popular. Sounds like it was pretty crowded. I have gay family members;this doesn't make me happy thinking this could happen to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could be that my friends who are gay don't go to gay bars I suppose. I've never been in there but I drive by it every day and it looks bad from the outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to get your story straight. You know nothing about the bar, do you? You made up the story about your friends telling you that it is a dive bar. Why must you be dishonest?
Click to expand...


Go fuck yourself with a cactus, liar.


----------



## Iceweasel

Tie eyed? That was written in haste. 

It was the likely scenario though, maybe it will help wake up the left.


----------



## WillowTree

LoneLaugher said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what is not very funny anymore? We have had numerous acts of terror on us soil now. Thousands of Americans have lost their lives. The American left always go back to Tim McVeighs grave and digs him up in an effort to shield the Muslims. I just don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is shielding anyone, freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are. It's the only possible motivation for digging McVeigh up every time a Muslim commits an act of terror. MF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't dig anyone up. You Are confused.
Click to expand...

So then you should not have jumped in, however, freak, if you read this thread you will see those that did. It happens every fucking time and you know it.


----------



## tigerred59

*I find it absolutely disgusting and irresponsible of the media without full facts to attach this shit to muslims. When we all know in our guts, its some fucked up white guy, in his mid 40's, with fuckin redneck names that probably responsible for this shit....which is always the fuckin case. How fuckin convenient that we're all having this debate of transgender using fuckin bathrooms and now this? Call me cinical, but this is just too bizzare of a coincident. Not to mention...AN ELECTION YEAR!!!!

But here's the deal folks, if we're to be a nation wrapped in the 2nd amendment, than expect this day after day after day until we're all dead from assault riffles.

Last but not least....Florida, this SYG state, this everyone should own a gun state....uh, we're was Zimmerman? Bottom line, NEVER EVER DOES JOHN WAYNE SHOW UP WITH HIS GUN AT HAND TO PREVENT SHIT LIKE THIS.......just sayin*


----------



## bucs90

So now how long until gays start getting thrown off tall buildings in America by these "peaceful" Muslims the left embraces so much???

Fucking disgusting.


----------



## 2aguy

AvgGuyIA said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Rudolph bombed a gay club in 1997. He is a Christian conservative extremist.
> 
> 
> 
> .  Do you think Rudolph represents all Christians or even represented himself as a Christian to justify his actions?
Click to expand...



Of course he doesn't represent Christianity....no where in Christian doctrine does it allow murdering innocent people...that is not the same with islam where the murder of non muslims is not only allowed but part of the doctrine....


----------



## Freewill

2aguy said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have had terrorist attacks in this nation both from Muslim terrorists, and from homegrown right wing terrorists. And from people that are just plain out of their heads. Best to wait until we see some definative proof of the perps beliefs before we go making accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> name two RW  terrorists.  Most are left wing.  Like the killer in Aurora CO movie theatre and the kid who killed his mom and took her run to a local elementary school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During the 1980s, more than 75 right-wing extremists were prosecuted in the United States for acts of terrorism, although they carried out only six attacks during the decade.[23]In 1983, Gordon Kahl, a Posse Comitatus activist, killed two federal marshals and was later killed by police. Also that year, the white nationalist revolutionary group The Order(also known as the Brüder Schweigen or Silent Brotherhood) robbed several banks and armored cars, as well as a sex shop;[24] bombed a theater and a synagogue; and murdered radio talk show host Alan Berg.[25][26]
> 
> The April 19, 1995 attack on the Murrah federal building in Oklahoma, by the right-wing extremists Timothy McVeigh and Terry Nichols, which killed 168 people.[27] McVeigh stated it was retaliation for the government's actions in Ruby Ridge and Waco.[28] McVeigh attended Michigan militia group gun shows.[29][30]
> 
> Eric Rudolph executed a series of terrorist attacks between 1996 and 1998. He carried out 1996 Centennial Olympic Park bombing — which claimed two lives and injured 111 — with the aim of to cancelling the games, claiming they promoted global socialism.[31] Rudolph confessed to bombing an abortion clinic in Sandy Springs, an Atlanta suburb, on January 16, 1997; the Otherside Lounge, an Atlanta lesbian bar, on February 21, 1997, injuring five; and an abortion clinic in Birmingham, Alabama on January 29, 1998, killing Birmingham police officer and part-time clinic security guard Robert Sanderson, and critically injuring nurse Emily Lyons.
> 
> According to data compiled by the New America Foundation, since the 2001 September 11 attacks, right-wing extremists have committed at least 19 lethal terrorist attacks in the United States, resulting in the deaths of 48 people.[32]
> 
> Right-wing terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *You are a dumb shit for even putting that out there as a challenge. Extremists of whatever flavor seem to think they have the right to kill with impunity. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New America foundation?  Do you think they lean just a tad to the left and are a defender of the Muslims?
> 
> Do a search on their site on Right Wing terrorist attacks and you will get many links.
> 
> Do the same for left wing and you get pretty much the same results.
> 
> Jihadist terrorist attacks produced the following, as did the other two searches:
> 
> cording to a New America Foundation study, since 9/11, non-Muslim extremists legally present in the United States have murdered 48 in terrorist crimes. Self-proclaimed jihadists, including citizens like Fort Hood’s Major Malik Nidal Hasan and the Tsarnaev brothers in Boston, have slain 26 during that interval, a fraction of the mayhem perpetrated by homegrown terrorists.
> 
> https://www.newamerica.org/search/query=jihadist+terrorist+attacks
> 
> Yeppers, forget about the 3000 on 9/11 and let's focus just on two terrorist attacks.  Yepper certainly seem objective, not, to me.
> 
> Here is a list of Muslim Terrorist attacks since 9/11
> 
> BIG LIST of Muslim terror attacks in U.S. since 9/11
> *
> Feb. 16, 2002 –* Muslim snipers Lee Boyd Malvo and John Allen Muhammad kill Keenya Cook in Tacoma, Washington. The snipers would kill 21 more people in a crime wave that stretched from coast to coast.
> 
> *March 19, 2002* – Jerry Ray Taylor, 60, is shot by snipers Lee Boyd Malvo and John Allen Muhammad at a Tucson, Arizona, golf course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sept. 5, 2002* – Paul J. LaRuffa, 55, is shot and wounded by snipers Lee Boyd Malvo and John Allen Muhammad in Clinton, Maryland, in the parking lot of his restaurant.
> 
> *Sept. 14, 2002* – Muslim snipers Lee Boyd Malvo and John Allen Muhammad wound Rupinder “Benny” Oberoi, 22, outside a liquor store in Silver Spring, Maryland.
> 
> *Sept. 15, 2002* – Snipers Lee Boyd Malvo and John Allen Muhammad would Muhammad Rashid, 32, outside a liquor store in Brandywine, Maryland.
> 
> 
> *Sept. 21, 2002* – Snipers Lee Boyd Malvo and John Allen Muhammad kill Million A. Woldemariam, 41, outside an Atlanta, Georgia, liquor store. Snipers also kill Claudine Lee Parker, 52, outside a liquor store in Montgomery, Alabama. The snipers shot Kellie Adams, 24, in the neck as she approached a liquor store in Montgomery, Alabama, where she worked.
> 
> *Sept. 23, 2002* – Snipers kill Hong Im Ballenger, 45, outside a beauty store in Baton Rouge, Louisiana. They also kill James D. Martin, 55, outside a supermarket in Wheaton, Louisiana.
> 
> *Oct. 3, 2002* – Snipers kill James L “Sonny” Buchanan, 39, while he mows a lawn near a car dealership in White Flint, Maryland. Premkumar A. Walekar, 54, is murdered while he pumps gas at a station in Aspen Hill, Maryland. The snipers kill Sarah Ramos, 34, as she sat outside a shopping center in Silver Spring, Maryland. They also murder Lori Lewis Rivera, 25, while she vacuums her car at a Shell gas station in Kensington, Maryland. While she attempts to cross a street in Northwest Washington, Pascal Charlot, 72, is shot and killed by the snipers.
> 
> *Oct. 4, 2002* – Snipers wound Caroline Seawell, 43, as loads her car with her purchases in a Fredericksburg, Virginia, store parking lot.
> 
> *Oct. 7, 2002* – Snipers wound 13-year-old Iran Brown outside a Nejamin Tasker Middle School in Bowie, Maryland.
> 
> *Oct. 9, 2002* – Snipers kill Vietnam veteran Dean H. Meyers, 53, while he pumps gas in Manassas, Virginia.
> 
> *Oct. 11, 2002* – Snipers kill Kenneth H. Bridges, 53, as he pumped gas at a station near Massaponax, Virginia.
> 
> *Oct. 14, 2002* – Snipers kill Linda Franklin, 47, in a Home Depot parking lot in Falls Church, Virginia.
> 
> *Oct. 19, 2002* – Snipers wound Jeffrey Hopper, 37, while he walks with his wife in a restaurant parking lot in Ashland, Virginia.
> 
> *Oct. 22, 2002* – Snipers kill Conrad E. Johnson, 35, a bus driver standing in the doorway of his bus in Aspen Hill, Maryland.
> 
> *Aug., 6, 2003* – The Muslim son of a Saudi millionaire, Mohammed Ali Alayed, 23, slashes the throat of an estranged Jewish friend, Ariel Sellouk, killing and nearly decapitating the man in Houston, Texas.
> 
> *Dec. 2, 2003* – A Jewish man, Joseph Applebaum, suffers from a swelling of the stomach that is easily diagnosed and treated. He was identified as Jewish on the front of his medical chart. But instead of receiving treatment, he is left to die by his Muslim doctor.
> 
> *April 15, 2004* – Fearing that his brother had molested his wife and daughter, Muslim man Ismail Peltek killed his wife by bludgeoning her on the head with a hammer and attacked his 22- and 4-year-old daughters with a knife. Peltek, 41, told investigators, “I was afraid that my family’s honor was taken.” He said he attacked his 4-year-old because he worried that she had been “sullied” by a gynecological exam, according to the Rochester Democrat and Chronicle, which reported that both daughters suffered fractured skulls. Investigators asked him, “if you had the opportunity to kill the family again, would you?” Peltek replied, “My female family, yes. My male family, no.”
> 
> *January 2005* – Somali immigrant Mustafa Mohamed, 30, slashes and injures six people at a retirement home in Alexandria, Virginia. One resident required 200 stitches. Another suffered a broken neck. A judge rules Mohamed is not guilty by reason of insanity.
> 
> *March 3, 2006* – Mohammed Reza Taheri-azar, an Iranian-American seeking to “avenge the deaths of Muslims worldwide” and “punish” the U.S. government, intentionally runs down and injures nine people with his sport utility vehicle on the campus of the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill. He pleaded guilty to nine counts of attempted first-degree murder and was sentenced to 33 years in prison.
> 
> *June 16, 2006* – A 62-year-old Jewish man, Paul Schrum, who had gone to the movies to see “X-Men: The Last Stand” in a heavily Jewish area near Baltimore, Maryland, is shot by Muslim gunman Mujtaba Rabbani Jabbar, 24. Jabbar shot Schrum three times in the upper body, walked into the lobby, placed his gun on a counter and waited for police.
> 
> *June 25, 2006* – Michael Julius Ford, a 22-year-old convert to Islam, uses a long-barrel handgun to shoot four co-workers and a police officer at a Denver, Colorado, Safeway, claiming the attack was “Allah’s choice.” One person died in the shooting spree. When Ford fired at police, he was shot and killed.
> 
> *July 28, 2006* – Muslim Pakistani man Naveed Afzal Haq shot six women, killing one, at the Jewish Federation of Greater Seattle building in Seattle, Washington. Haq grabbed a 14-year-old girl and used her as a hostage during the attack. Officials classified the attack as a “hate crime” rather than terrorism.
> 
> *Jan. 1, 2008* – Egyptian-born cab driver Yaser Said shoots and kills his two daughters in Irving, Texas, because they were dating non-Muslim boys. The daughters had run away from home a week earlier, fearing their father would kill them.
> 
> *July 6, 2008* – Muslim Pakistani man Chaudry Rashid, 56, strangled his 25-year-old daughter in Jonesboro, Georgia, after she said she wanted out of an arranged marriage. Police said the daughter, Sandela Kanwal, had argued with her father about the arrangement of her marriage to a man in Chicago. An officer explained, “At some point during the altercation, he ended up killing his daughter.”
> 
> *Feb. 12, 2009* – Pakistani-American Muzzammil Syed Hassan was the CEO of the first American Muslim TV network broadcast in English, Bridge TV. Hassan beheaded his estranged wife, Aasiya Zubair, after she filed for divorce. Her body was found at the TV station. When he was arrested, he said he “felt an incredible amount of relief” after he killed the woman.
> 
> *April 12, 2009* – Upon learning that they had patronized a strip club, a Muslim man shoots and kills his brother-in-law and another man in Phoenix, Arizona.
> 
> *June 1, 2009* – In a drive-by shooting, Abdulhakim Mujahid Muhammad – a convert to Islam who had traveled to Yemen and was deported to the U.S. for overstaying his visa – opened fire on U.S. soldiers standing in front of a Little Rock, Arkansas, recruiting office. Muhammad killed one private and injured another. When he was arrested Muhammad explained that he had planned to kill as many soldiers as possible and was given the assignment by Al-Qaeda in the Arab Peninsula.
> 
> *November 2009* – Iraq-born Muslim man Faleh Hassan Almaleki, 48, intentionally hit his daughter with his car and killed her because she had become “too Westernized.” He also attacked the mother of the girl’s boyfriend. Police said, “It occurred because [of] her not following traditional family values. He felt she was becoming too westernized, and he didn’t like that.” His daughter had backed out of an arranged marriage.
> 
> *Nov. 5, 2009* – Muslim gunman Nidal Malik Hassan, an Army psychiatrist, fatally shoots 13 people and wounds 30 others at Fort Hood, Texas.
> 
> *Dec. 4, 2009* – A Muslim graduate student from Saudi Arabia, Abdulsalam S. al-Zahrani, stabbed his non-Muslim Islamic studies professor, Richard T. Antoun, to death to avenge “persecuted” Muslims. One of his roommates said, “He was all the time shouting in Arabic, shouting threats, insulting his country for no reason.”
> 
> *April 14, 2010* – A Muslim convert, James A. Larry, 33, became angry that his family would not convert to Islam and shot his mother, pregnant wife, infant son and two nieces in Marquette Park, Illinois. He pleaded guilty to multiple counts of murder, attempted murder and the intentional homicide of an unborn child. “He was upset at his wife and their family — he felt disrespected that they would not join his religion,” Assistant State’s Attorney Jim McKay said. “It didn’t matter if they were young or old, pregnant or not. He wanted them dead.” Larry also shot his 13-year-old nephew in the face, but the boy survived. When the man was arrested, he told officers Allah told him to kill his family, according to court records. According to a police report, he said, “I wish I had more bullets. I wish I had more bullets.”
> 
> *April 30, 2011* – Rahim Abdul Alfetlawi, 46, shot his step-daughter in the head at point-blank range in Warren, Michigan, after she refused to strictly adhere to Muslim customs. The family claimed the motive was not religion.
> 
> *Sept. 11, 2011* – Three Jewish men are discovered in Waltham, Massachusetts, with their throats slit from ear to ear and nearly decapitated. Authorities believed the murders were not random, and thousands of dollars in cash and marijuana were left at the scene. According to reports, authorities believe Boston Marathon bombers Tamerlan Tsarnaev and his younger brother, both Muslims, may have been responsible for the triple homicide.
> 
> *Jan. 15, 2012* – A Jordanian Muslim man, Ali Mahwood-Awad Irsan, 57, gunned down Iranian medical student, Gelareh Bagherzadeh, a friend of his daughter and a Christian convert who widely denounced Islam. He later killed his Christian son-in-law after his daughter married him without permission. Assistant Harris County District Attorney Tammy Thomas told a district judge, “He said, ‘I killed that b–ch, and you’re next. No one insults my honor as a Muslim and gets away with it.'”
> 
> * Feb. 7, 2013* – Yusuf Ibrahim, 28, shot two Coptic Christians to death and beheaded them in Buena Vista, New Jersey. He also removed their hands before burying their bodies in the backyard of an abandoned house. Quran 8:12 states, “When thy Lord was revealing to the angels, ‘I am with you; so confirm the believers. I shall cast into the unbelievers’ hearts terror; so smite above the necks, and smite every finger of them!”
> 
> *March 31, 2013* – Reshad Riddle walked into an Ashtabula, Ohio, church and fatally shot his father after an Easter service. After the shooting, witnesses say, walked through the church holding the gun and shouted that the slaughter was “the will of Allah. This is the will of God.”
> 
> *April 15, 2013* – Muslim Chechen brothers Dzhokhar Tsarnaev and Tamerlan Tsarnaev detonate two pressure cooker bombs during the Boston Marathon, killing three people and injuring an estimated 264 others. After the bombing, they killed an MIT policeman, stole an SUV and exchanged gunfire with police. Tamerlan was shot and his brother drove over him with the stolen SUV. Tamerlan was pronounced dead at the scene. After a manhunt, police found Dzhokhar hiding in a boat in a man’s backyard. Dzokhar has been sentenced to death.
> 
> *Aug. 4, 2013* – A Muslim convert, Daymond Agnew, 34, went to an Ace Hardware store on a “mission from Allah to help people” before he fatally stabbed employee Daniel Joseph Stone 17 times.
> 
> *March 6, 2014* – Registered sex offender James Cosby, 46, is accused of bludgeoning his lesbian daughter to death and shooting her lover in Port Bolivar, Texas. Police believe he then dumped the bodies near a ferry gate. In his bedroom, Cosby had the Quran open to a page that says homosexuality is a sin, family advocate Quanell X told KHOU-TV. “It’s quite unfortunate but he had a real, real warped understanding, in my opinion, of the religion of Islam and its position on the gay lifestyle and what one should do,” Quanell X said.
> 
> *April 27, 2014* – A 30-year-old Muslim man, Ali Muhammad Brown, is accused of shooting to death two men in Seattle and a man in New Jersey. According to local reports, he told police the killings were “vengeance” for U.S. actions in the Mideast. According to court documents, he said they were “just kills” and that he was “just doing my small part” as a self-styled jihadist.
> 
> *Sept. 25, 2014* – Alton Nolen is accused of beheading a woman in Moore, Oklahoma. Co-workers reported that Nolen had been trying to convert them to Islam. Nolen reportedly used “some Arabic terms” during his attack and had an interest in beheadings. Nolen told a judge, “I’m Muslim. My question is, do you have any Muslims that can represent me as a Muslim?”
> 
> *May 3, 2015* – In Garland, Texas, Pamela Geller, along with her group the American Freedom Defense Initiative, hosted a “Draw Muhammad” event. Elton Simpson and Nadir Soofi of Phoenix responded to a call to “avenge the prophet” and traveled to Garland, where they were shot and killed by a security guard after opening fire in an apparent attempt to get into the building. The guard was wounded in the attack. Islamic radicals have since called for Geller’s head, and vow to kill anyone who “blasphemes” Muhammad.
> 
> *July 16, 2015 –* Four U.S. Marines have been shot dead in an attack, reportedly by a lone Islamic gunman, on U.S. Navy facilities in Chattanooga, Tennessee. Chattanooga Mayor Andy Berke said five people died in all, including the gunman. Two law enforcement sources told CBS News that the shooting suspect was identified as Muhammad Youssef Abdulazeez, 24. Abdulazeez was born in Kuwait and emigrated to the U.S. where he reportedly became a naturalized U.S. citizen.
> 
> The FBI is investigating two crime scenes, a Navy recruiting center at a strip mall where the first shots were fired, and a Navy reserve center about 7 miles away. More than 100 rounds were reportedly fired in a shootout with police at the recruitment center parking lot. The shooter then drove to the Navy reserve center and started shooting Marines, four of whom were killed. The Marines would not have been armed at a reserve Navy installation or at a recruitment center, both of which were described as “soft targets.”
> 
> The four Marines who were fatally shot reportedly were attacked at the Navy Reserve Center on Amnicola Highway. A police officer at the first location was injured and was being treated at a local hospital for a gunshot wound to the ankle. “We are conducting this as an act of domestic terrorism,” said Bill Killian, U.S. Attorney for Tennessee at a 3 p.m. press conference. He came back to the podium 15 minutes later and backtracked, telling reporters “I would encourage you not to get caught up in labels…whether it was an act of terrorism or a crime.”
> 
> 
> Read more at BIG LIST of Muslim terror attacks in U.S. since 9/11
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah......but what makes you think muslims had anything to do with any of those attacks?
Click to expand...



الله عظيم
alllah eazim


----------



## LoneLaugher

PredFan said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nearly a dozen gay friends and acquaintances. None of them go to this club. They say it's a dive bar.
> 
> 
> 
> Dive or not it still must have been popular. Sounds like it was pretty crowded. I have gay family members;this doesn't make me happy thinking this could happen to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could be that my friends who are gay don't go to gay bars I suppose. I've never been in there but I drive by it every day and it looks bad from the outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to get your story straight. You know nothing about the bar, do you? You made up the story about your friends telling you that it is a dive bar. Why must you be dishonest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a cactus, liar.
Click to expand...


You sure hate it when someone catches you lying.


----------



## mdk

Rocko said:


> 10 bucks says obozo blames guns



No, guns are not to blame, two queers getting hitched is to blame.


----------



## guno

Indofred said:


> As we don't know who is responsible at this point, perhaps we'd better save wild accusations until you know you won't look stupid later if it proves to be some other party.




sounds like feral rightwing christer terrorists, Orlando is a hot bed of christer taliban like fundamentalist groups


----------



## WinterBorn

bucs90 said:


> So now how long until gays start getting thrown off tall buildings in America by these "peaceful" Muslims the left embraces so much???
> 
> Fucking disgusting.



Novasteve is cheering these deaths.  Think he would toss gays off a roof?


----------



## 2aguy

tigerred59 said:


> *I find it absolutely disgusting and irresponsible of the media without full facts to attach this shit to muslims. When we all know in our guts, its some fucked up white guy, in his mid 40's, with fuckin redneck names that probably responsible for this shit....which is always the fuckin case. How fuckin convenient that we're all having this debate of transgender using fuckin bathrooms and now this? Call me cinical, but this is just too bizzare of a coincident. Not to mention...AN ELECTION YEAR!!!!
> 
> But here's the deal folks, if we're to be a nation wrapped in the 2nd amendment, than expect this day after day after day until we're all dead from assault riffles.
> 
> Last but not least....Florida, this SYG state, this everyone should own a gun state....uh, we're was Zimmerman? Bottom line, NEVER EVER DOES JOHN WAYNE SHOW UP WITH HIS GUN AT HAND TO PREVENT SHIT LIKE THIS.......just sayin*




The FBI says it may be a muslim.....and you can't carry a gun in a bar........it was a gun free zone....until the killer came in with his gun....since he decided to ignore the gun free zone sign..........

But hey....your gun control laws worked....not one innocent, law abiding, gay person in that club had a gun on them since it was  a gun free zone......you guys can put that check in the win column for gun control.....


----------



## tigerred59

bucs90 said:


> So now how long until gays start getting thrown off tall buildings in America by these "peaceful" Muslims the left embraces so much???
> 
> Fucking disgusting.


*how in the fuck do you know its a muslim? Bet my last dolla, its a fucked up redneck!!*


----------



## bucs90

tigerred59 said:


> *I find it absolutely disgusting and irresponsible of the media without full facts to attach this shit to muslims. When we all know in our guts, its some fucked up white guy, in his mid 40's, with fuckin redneck names that probably responsible for this shit....which is always the fuckin case. How fuckin convenient that we're all having this debate of transgender using fuckin bathrooms and now this? Call me cinical, but this is just too bizzare of a coincident. Not to mention...AN ELECTION YEAR!!!!
> 
> But here's the deal folks, if we're to be a nation wrapped in the 2nd amendment, than expect this day after day after day until we're all dead from assault riffles.
> 
> Last but not least....Florida, this SYG state, this everyone should own a gun state....uh, we're was Zimmerman? Bottom line, NEVER EVER DOES JOHN WAYNE SHOW UP WITH HIS GUN AT HAND TO PREVENT SHIT LIKE THIS.......just sayin*



The media isnt saying it....the FBI is. The FBI revealed the link to Islamic terror. I hate the media but fair is fair. 


Someone DID show up with a gun to stop it. An evil racist white "militarized" SWAT team showed up. One of them got shot in the head. But they stopped the massacre.


----------



## Mac1958

tigerred59 said:


> *I find it absolutely disgusting and irresponsible of the media without full facts to attach this shit to muslims. When we all know in our guts, its some fucked up white guy, in his mid 40's, with fuckin redneck names that probably responsible for this shit....which is always the fuckin case. How fuckin convenient that we're all having this debate of transgender using fuckin bathrooms and now this? Call me cinical, but this is just too bizzare of a coincident. Not to mention...AN ELECTION YEAR!!!!
> 
> But here's the deal folks, if we're to be a nation wrapped in the 2nd amendment, than expect this day after day after day until we're all dead from assault riffles.
> 
> Last but not least....Florida, this SYG state, this everyone should own a gun state....uh, we're was Zimmerman? Bottom line, NEVER EVER DOES JOHN WAYNE SHOW UP WITH HIS GUN AT HAND TO PREVENT SHIT LIKE THIS.......just sayin*


Well, we really don't know yet.

I was surprised to see CNN bringing up jihadism this early on.  Evidently somebody said something somewhere and it raised red flags.

We'll know soon enough.
.


----------



## bucs90

tigerred59 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now how long until gays start getting thrown off tall buildings in America by these "peaceful" Muslims the left embraces so much???
> 
> Fucking disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> *how in the fuck do you know its a muslim? Bet my last dolla, its a fucked up redneck!!*
Click to expand...


BECAUSE THE FBI SAID SO.


----------



## WillowTree

Well, I guess we can bury poor old Tim McVeigh again.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

tigerred59 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now how long until gays start getting thrown off tall buildings in America by these "peaceful" Muslims the left embraces so much???
> 
> Fucking disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> *how in the fuck do you know its a muslim? Bet my last dolla, its a fucked up redneck!!*
Click to expand...


Named Omar?


----------



## tigerred59

2aguy said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I find it absolutely disgusting and irresponsible of the media without full facts to attach this shit to muslims. When we all know in our guts, its some fucked up white guy, in his mid 40's, with fuckin redneck names that probably responsible for this shit....which is always the fuckin case. How fuckin convenient that we're all having this debate of transgender using fuckin bathrooms and now this? Call me cinical, but this is just too bizzare of a coincident. Not to mention...AN ELECTION YEAR!!!!
> 
> But here's the deal folks, if we're to be a nation wrapped in the 2nd amendment, than expect this day after day after day until we're all dead from assault riffles.
> 
> Last but not least....Florida, this SYG state, this everyone should own a gun state....uh, we're was Zimmerman? Bottom line, NEVER EVER DOES JOHN WAYNE SHOW UP WITH HIS GUN AT HAND TO PREVENT SHIT LIKE THIS.......just sayin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI says it may be a muslim.....and you can't carry a gun in a bar........it was a gun free zone....until the killer came in with his gun....since he decided to ignore the gun free zone sign..........
> 
> But hey....your gun control laws worked....not one innocent, law abiding, gay person in that club had a gun on them since it was  a gun free zone......you guys can put that check in the win column for gun control.....
Click to expand...

*Its NRA spin time......LOLOLOLOLOL. *


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Mudda said:


> ALERT! AvgGuy is into golden showers.


Look who's opening his mouth!


----------



## rdean

Kondor3 said:


> Big surprise...
> 
> Given what Islam has in store for gays...


Cruz Campaign Quietly Admits 'It Was A Mistake' To Attend Radical 'Kill-The-Gays' Conference

The enemy of your enemy is by friend.  I wonder if some Republicans feel they have been too quick in supporting Trump's ban on Muslims.


----------



## 2aguy

NYcarbineer said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to get a handle on 'terrorism', who thinks Dylann Roof is a 'terrorist'?
> 
> Me for one, who else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Rudolph bombed a gay club in 1997. He is a Christian conservative extremist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not a 'terrorist' apparently. Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's never terrorism to the conservatives if a conservative did it.  So says the Cult.
Click to expand...



Conservtives believe in the law and legal processes.....who exactly are out there attacking Trump supporters at Trump rallies.....and whose leadership isn't saying shit to stop it?  

The left is based in violence....they believe in all the marxist crap about violent revolution as bernie has been saying.......his brown shirts and hilary's hitler youth have been organized into violent mobs...and you guys ignore it.......


----------



## 2aguy

tigerred59 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I find it absolutely disgusting and irresponsible of the media without full facts to attach this shit to muslims. When we all know in our guts, its some fucked up white guy, in his mid 40's, with fuckin redneck names that probably responsible for this shit....which is always the fuckin case. How fuckin convenient that we're all having this debate of transgender using fuckin bathrooms and now this? Call me cinical, but this is just too bizzare of a coincident. Not to mention...AN ELECTION YEAR!!!!
> 
> But here's the deal folks, if we're to be a nation wrapped in the 2nd amendment, than expect this day after day after day until we're all dead from assault riffles.
> 
> Last but not least....Florida, this SYG state, this everyone should own a gun state....uh, we're was Zimmerman? Bottom line, NEVER EVER DOES JOHN WAYNE SHOW UP WITH HIS GUN AT HAND TO PREVENT SHIT LIKE THIS.......just sayin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI says it may be a muslim.....and you can't carry a gun in a bar........it was a gun free zone....until the killer came in with his gun....since he decided to ignore the gun free zone sign..........
> 
> But hey....your gun control laws worked....not one innocent, law abiding, gay person in that club had a gun on them since it was  a gun free zone......you guys can put that check in the win column for gun control.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Its NRA spin time......LOLOLOLOLOL. *
Click to expand...



Not spin...the truth......you guys have a win here.......your gun control law worked....your gun free zone policy worked...not one innocent, law abiding gay person in that club had a gun.....you guys should be celebrating....


----------



## bodecea

gipper said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gays for Trump!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't know why, I can't help you.
Click to expand...

So you are afraid to say it plainly...RWRS can be such cowards.


----------



## ogibillm

bucs90 said:


> Islamic terrorism tie eyed in Orlando gay bar shooting
> 
> CBS is confirming this is another ISLAMIC TERROR ATTACK. 20 gay people dead, 42 gay people wounded. Shooter "Omar Mateen" according to CBS has ties to radical Islam.
> 
> Before he could kill anymore a SWAT team entered. One officer was shot in the head (Kevlar military helmet saved his live thank God).
> 
> I'll post more later. This is so disgusting.


did you read your own link?


----------



## tigerred59

bucs90 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now how long until gays start getting thrown off tall buildings in America by these "peaceful" Muslims the left embraces so much???
> 
> Fucking disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> *how in the fuck do you know its a muslim? Bet my last dolla, its a fucked up redneck!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BECAUSE THE FBI SAID SO.
Click to expand...

*The only reason the FBI was brought in you fool was because they suspect the gunman had explosive on him...which in the end will turn out to be a white man's catheter attached to his nuts.*


----------



## Mac1958

No IEDs found on the shooter or in his car.


----------



## 2aguy

cnm said:


> So Roof murders with a political motive and no one will call it terrorism. Interesting.




Not political......he wanted to shoot up a university...but good guys with guns at the university, armed security, made him change to attacking a gun free zone.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

NYcarbineer said:


> You're on the wrong forum if that's what you're into.


I'd rather you not divulge the sub-forum you and LoneLaughter frequent with your "insider" jokes.


----------



## tigerred59

2aguy said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I find it absolutely disgusting and irresponsible of the media without full facts to attach this shit to muslims. When we all know in our guts, its some fucked up white guy, in his mid 40's, with fuckin redneck names that probably responsible for this shit....which is always the fuckin case. How fuckin convenient that we're all having this debate of transgender using fuckin bathrooms and now this? Call me cinical, but this is just too bizzare of a coincident. Not to mention...AN ELECTION YEAR!!!!
> 
> But here's the deal folks, if we're to be a nation wrapped in the 2nd amendment, than expect this day after day after day until we're all dead from assault riffles.
> 
> Last but not least....Florida, this SYG state, this everyone should own a gun state....uh, we're was Zimmerman? Bottom line, NEVER EVER DOES JOHN WAYNE SHOW UP WITH HIS GUN AT HAND TO PREVENT SHIT LIKE THIS.......just sayin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI says it may be a muslim.....and you can't carry a gun in a bar........it was a gun free zone....until the killer came in with his gun....since he decided to ignore the gun free zone sign..........
> 
> But hey....your gun control laws worked....not one innocent, law abiding, gay person in that club had a gun on them since it was  a gun free zone......you guys can put that check in the win column for gun control.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Its NRA spin time......LOLOLOLOLOL. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not spin...the truth......you guys have a win here.......your gun control law worked....your gun free zone policy worked...not one innocent, law abiding gay person in that club had a gun.....you guys should be celebrating....
Click to expand...


*Dude, face it....you white cowards always find easy targets, like blacks in a church, kids in a school, babies in elementary classes, or people in the movies, or senators giving a speech, presidents in a car and now this....you white fucks are nuts*


----------



## gipper

bodecea said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gays for Trump!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't know why, I can't help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are afraid to say it plainly...RWRS can be such cowards.
Click to expand...

You really can't be this dumb...but then....

Trump knows there is a problem with Islam.  Mrs. Cankles does not.  

Get it now or do you require further educating?


----------



## AvgGuyIA

BREAKING!  The suspect's name is Omar Matem whose parent s come from the ultra right wing country of Afghanistan.  Obviously Christians.  

Kiss my ass liberal deniers.


----------



## 2aguy

NYcarbineer said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have had terrorist attacks in this nation both from Muslim terrorists, and from homegrown right wing terrorists. And from people that are just plain out of their heads. Best to wait until we see some definative proof of the perps beliefs before we go making accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> name two RW  terrorists.  Most are left wing.  Like the killer in Aurora CO movie theatre and the kid who killed his mom and took her run to a local elementary school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The two 'sovereign citizen' rightwingers who killed two policemen in Nevada back around the time of the Clive Bundy standoff.
Click to expand...



You are just shy of the over 3,000 you need to tie muslim terrorists.............keep going though....


----------



## bodecea

bucs90 said:


> So now how long until gays start getting thrown off tall buildings in America by these "peaceful" Muslims the left embraces so much???
> 
> Fucking disgusting.


with the support and cheers of RWrs.


----------



## 2aguy

gipper said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gays for Trump!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't know why, I can't help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are afraid to say it plainly...RWRS can be such cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really can't be this dumb...but then....
> 
> Trump knows there is a problem with Islam.  Mrs. Cankles does not.
> 
> Get it now or do you require further educating?
Click to expand...



hilary knows all about muslim immigrants....she anticipates their votes going to democrats in november....


----------



## 2aguy

bodecea said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now how long until gays start getting thrown off tall buildings in America by these "peaceful" Muslims the left embraces so much???
> 
> Fucking disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> with the support and cheers of RWrs.
Click to expand...



no.....we believe in the rights of all human beings...and we don't protect muslim extremism the way the left does....


----------



## Wyatt earp

tigerred59 said:


> *I find it absolutely disgusting and irresponsible of the media without full facts to attach this shit to muslims. When we all know in our guts, its some fucked up white guy, in his mid 40's, with fuckin redneck names that probably responsible for this shit....which is always the fuckin case. How fuckin convenient that we're all having this debate of transgender using fuckin bathrooms and now this? Call me cinical, but this is just too bizzare of a coincident. Not to mention...AN ELECTION YEAR!!!!
> 
> But here's the deal folks, if we're to be a nation wrapped in the 2nd amendment, than expect this day after day after day until we're all dead from assault riffles.
> 
> Last but not least....Florida, this SYG state, this everyone should own a gun state....uh, we're was Zimmerman? Bottom line, NEVER EVER DOES JOHN WAYNE SHOW UP WITH HIS GUN AT HAND TO PREVENT SHIT LIKE THIS.......just sayin*




He does that's why you never hear much of the ones prevented with a gun.

.


----------



## 2aguy

sarahgop said:


> can anyone explain to me  how temporarily banning  muslim importation is a  bad idea?




Duh.....there is an election in November and the democrats want those votes.....


----------



## Kondor3

rdean said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big surprise...
> 
> Given what Islam has in store for gays...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruz Campaign Quietly Admits 'It Was A Mistake' To Attend Radical 'Kill-The-Gays' Conference
> 
> The enemy of your enemy is by friend.  I wonder if some Republicans feel they have been too quick in supporting Trump's ban on Muslims.
Click to expand...

At a time like this, what a stupid thing to say...

=================================================

Most socially conservative folk don't want gays killed...

They just want them shoved back out of the public eye and kept away from the children...

Very few people want to kill these sexual deviants and perverts (homosexuals)...

Flushing them back into the sewers with the rest of the filth will do very nicely, thank you.

=================================================

Meanwhile... according to all reports... the Islamic terror against America continues...

And... like 'em or not... perverts or not... these *were* American citizens... peaceably assembled...

Phukking LIbTards...


----------



## bodecea

2aguy said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I find it absolutely disgusting and irresponsible of the media without full facts to attach this shit to muslims. When we all know in our guts, its some fucked up white guy, in his mid 40's, with fuckin redneck names that probably responsible for this shit....which is always the fuckin case. How fuckin convenient that we're all having this debate of transgender using fuckin bathrooms and now this? Call me cinical, but this is just too bizzare of a coincident. Not to mention...AN ELECTION YEAR!!!!
> 
> But here's the deal folks, if we're to be a nation wrapped in the 2nd amendment, than expect this day after day after day until we're all dead from assault riffles.
> 
> Last but not least....Florida, this SYG state, this everyone should own a gun state....uh, we're was Zimmerman? Bottom line, NEVER EVER DOES JOHN WAYNE SHOW UP WITH HIS GUN AT HAND TO PREVENT SHIT LIKE THIS.......just sayin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI says it may be a muslim.....and you can't carry a gun in a bar........it was a gun free zone....until the killer came in with his gun....since he decided to ignore the gun free zone sign..........
> 
> But hey....your gun control laws worked....not one innocent, law abiding, gay person in that club had a gun on them since it was  a gun free zone......you guys can put that check in the win column for gun control.....
Click to expand...

How exciting for you!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

And yet, the gun nutters are in favor of arming known and suspected terrorists.


----------



## 2aguy

Rozman said:


> I hope little Marco wasn't in there.
> Can someone check?




you know obama wasn't in there because the Secret Service would have stopped the attack....


----------



## boedicca

And President Mom Pants spends time sending out edicts regarding Transgender Bathrooms while ISIS conducts an execution campaign against Gays and other Infidels.


----------



## 2aguy

SassyIrishLass said:


> If it is an Islamo Obungles is trying to figure out how to spin this one




Oh....that is easy....more gun control....since the 20,000 other gun control laws worked so well here.....


----------



## Divine Wind

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Let's hope he wiped as many disease ridden sodomites out as he could!. This is today's feel good story.


Hate begets hate.  Very unChristian, not to mention unAmerican, to advocate mass murder. 

I see no difference between you and Hamas suicide bombers blowing up a hotel, killing those of all religions in order to kill a few Jews and/or Americans.

I see no difference between you and the 9/11 terrorists.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

And yet, gun nutters, NRA, Repubs are in favor of arming known and suspected terrorists.


----------



## bodecea

2aguy said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to get a handle on 'terrorism', who thinks Dylann Roof is a 'terrorist'?
> 
> Me for one, who else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Rudolph bombed a gay club in 1997. He is a Christian conservative extremist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not a 'terrorist' apparently. Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's never terrorism to the conservatives if a conservative did it.  So says the Cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Conservtives believe in the law and legal processes.....who exactly are out there attacking Trump supporters at Trump rallies.....and whose leadership isn't saying shit to stop it?
> 
> The left is based in violence....they believe in all the marxist crap about violent revolution as bernie has been saying.......his brown shirts and hilary's hitler youth have been organized into violent mobs...and you guys ignore it.......
Click to expand...

Oh really?  Is that why you go on about Hillary being a criminal with no indictments?


----------



## 2aguy

Luddly Neddite said:


> And yet, the gun nutters are in favor of arming known and suspected terrorists.




no.....we don't want anti gun nuts putting normal, law abiding people on secret lists that no one knows about and no one can appeal just because you assholes hate gun owners......

And in this country you don't lose rights just because someone puts you on a list....unless you are a Tea Party member that is targeted by the IRS for your political leanings....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

DarkFury said:


> *"He said the attacker was still inside the nightclub with hostages, and was feared to be wearing a bomb."
> 
> Shooter with a bomb vest? Let's see, who does that? Maybe an unemployed camel jockey?*




You're one of the idiots in favor of arming known and suspected terrorists.


----------



## 2aguy

Divine.Wind said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope he wiped as many disease ridden sodomites out as he could!. This is today's feel good story.
> 
> 
> 
> Hate begets hate.  Very unChristian, not to mention unAmerican, to advocate mass murder.
> 
> I see no difference between you and Hamas suicide bombers blowing up a hotel, killing those of all religions in order to kill a few Jews and/or Americans.
> 
> I see no difference between you and the 9/11 terrorists.
Click to expand...



Except he didn't kill anyone....that we know of...that would be a big difference.......


----------



## 2aguy

Luddly Neddite said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"He said the attacker was still inside the nightclub with hostages, and was feared to be wearing a bomb."
> 
> Shooter with a bomb vest? Let's see, who does that? Maybe an unemployed camel jockey?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of the idiots in favor of arming known and suspected terrorists.
Click to expand...



And please explain....fully automatic weapons are completely illegal in France...but known and suspected terrorists, many on government watch lists still got them and murdered 140 people and injured hundreds of others.....

Please...tell me about these magic lists that keep determined terrorists from getting illegal guns in a country that doesn't allow any guns for their law abiding civilians....


----------



## Desperado

Marianne said:


> Looks like the "Religion of Peace" has struck again with a loving calling card.
> 
> 
> The statement read, "Orlando Regional Medical Center was placed on lockdown around 2:00 a.m. after receiving several gunshot victims. Only essential workers are being allowed access into the building. Out of an abundance of caution, Arnold Palmer Hospital and Winnie Palmer Hospital have also been placed on lockdown."
> 
> The hospital, as well as two other area hospitals remained in lockdown, as of 8 a.m. Sunday. "Orlando Regional Medical Center remains on lockdown after receiving several gunshot victims," the hospital said in a statement issued at 8 a.m. "Out of an abundance of caution, Arnold Palmer Hospital and Winnie Palmer Hospital also remain on lockdown. As the region’s only level one trauma center, ORMC is prepared to receive patients as needed."
> 
> FL Club Shooting a 'Domestic Terror Incident,' Approx 20 Dead



The shooter is dead, but a number of hospitals are still on lock down 6 hours after the fact.
Why?


----------



## 2aguy

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to get a handle on 'terrorism', who thinks Dylann Roof is a 'terrorist'?
> 
> Me for one, who else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Rudolph bombed a gay club in 1997. He is a Christian conservative extremist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not a 'terrorist' apparently. Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's never terrorism to the conservatives if a conservative did it.  So says the Cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Conservtives believe in the law and legal processes.....who exactly are out there attacking Trump supporters at Trump rallies.....and whose leadership isn't saying shit to stop it?
> 
> The left is based in violence....they believe in all the marxist crap about violent revolution as bernie has been saying.......his brown shirts and hilary's hitler youth have been organized into violent mobs...and you guys ignore it.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really?  Is that why you go on about Hillary being a criminal with no indictments?
Click to expand...



I am not on her jury....and I have the right to speak my mind...for now.......what I say is true...she is a criminal.....that doesn't mean she will be convicted, but that doesn't make her innocent...


----------



## 2aguy

Desperado said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the "Religion of Peace" has struck again with a loving calling card.
> 
> 
> The statement read, "Orlando Regional Medical Center was placed on lockdown around 2:00 a.m. after receiving several gunshot victims. Only essential workers are being allowed access into the building. Out of an abundance of caution, Arnold Palmer Hospital and Winnie Palmer Hospital have also been placed on lockdown."
> 
> The hospital, as well as two other area hospitals remained in lockdown, as of 8 a.m. Sunday. "Orlando Regional Medical Center remains on lockdown after receiving several gunshot victims," the hospital said in a statement issued at 8 a.m. "Out of an abundance of caution, Arnold Palmer Hospital and Winnie Palmer Hospital also remain on lockdown. As the region’s only level one trauma center, ORMC is prepared to receive patients as needed."
> 
> FL Club Shooting a 'Domestic Terror Incident,' Approx 20 Dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter is dead, but a number of hospitals are still on lock down 6 hours after the fact.
> Why?
Click to expand...



Hospitals usually keep possible murder victims locked up in case the attacker tries to finish the job......and if this is a muslim terror attack they tend to go after the first responders when they arrive on a scene...they are being cautious....


----------



## 2aguy

sarahgop said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hospital I work at is a block from Pulse. The police detoured me trying to get to work this morning. I hadn't listened to the news yet so I figured another train derailed as the tracks are also right there. Found out when I got to work.
> 
> One local news channel quoted someone as saying the shooter had "Islamic leanings", whatever the fuck that means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means the  media is  pissed off as hell they have to somehow report islamists are now  exterminating  gays  in america. You can bet the  media would be  positively gleeful if a white guy was responsible.
Click to expand...



If it is a muslim targeting gay Americans....this story will be over before Noon...........nothing to see here....


----------



## bodecea

2aguy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to get a handle on 'terrorism', who thinks Dylann Roof is a 'terrorist'?
> 
> Me for one, who else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Rudolph bombed a gay club in 1997. He is a Christian conservative extremist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not a 'terrorist' apparently. Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's never terrorism to the conservatives if a conservative did it.  So says the Cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Conservtives believe in the law and legal processes.....who exactly are out there attacking Trump supporters at Trump rallies.....and whose leadership isn't saying shit to stop it?
> 
> The left is based in violence....they believe in all the marxist crap about violent revolution as bernie has been saying.......his brown shirts and hilary's hitler youth have been organized into violent mobs...and you guys ignore it.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really?  Is that why you go on about Hillary being a criminal with no indictments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not on her jury....and I have the right to speak my mind...for now.......what I say is true...she is a criminal.....that doesn't mean she will be convicted, but that doesn't make her innocent...
Click to expand...

So you really don't believe in our law and legal system.


----------



## Kondor3

Luddly Neddite said:


> And yet, gun nutters, NRA, Repubs are in favor of arming known and suspected terrorists.


Incorrect.

Supporters of the Second Amendment (Gun Rights) are in favor of citizens having and maintaining the right to own and carry firearms.


----------



## Kosh

Luddly Neddite said:


> And yet, gun nutters, NRA, Repubs are in favor of arming known and suspected terrorists.



Wring the far left wants only the criminals to have guns..

If the far left had their way they would allow car bombing to be the morn here.


----------



## Rustic

Luddly Neddite said:


> And yet, gun nutters, NRA, Repubs are in favor of arming known and suspected terrorists.


What do the anti-gun nutters and Muslims have in common... No tolerance of people who disagree with them.
Lol


----------



## dannyboys

The DEMs just lost another 100K Independant votes.
Guess Trump was on to something saying everyone applying for refugee status needs to be carefully vetted.
How many of the gay victims have LIB family members? Now how many of those family members are going to wake up to the fact there are thousands of radical Islamofascists planning to murder every  gay in the US eventually.


----------



## WillowTree

Far left leaders give them room to destroy!


----------



## boedicca

Luddly Neddite said:


> And yet, gun nutters, NRA, Repubs are in favor of arming known and suspected terrorists.



Incorrect.  Rational people oppose allowing ISIS terrorists to invade our country in the first place.

And 2nd Amendment Supporters are in favor of Individuals being able to protect themselves as the police usually show up only to tag the bodies.


----------



## guno

lets see a terrorist attack on a gay bar in orlando , a hotbed of christer fundamentalist groups


----------



## Snouter

The kenyan/somalian in the White House says he will have 30 seconds of silence on behalf of the victims of the islamic terrorism before he hits the links.


----------



## PredFan

LoneLaugher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nearly a dozen gay friends and acquaintances. None of them go to this club. They say it's a dive bar.
> 
> 
> 
> Dive or not it still must have been popular. Sounds like it was pretty crowded. I have gay family members;this doesn't make me happy thinking this could happen to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could be that my friends who are gay don't go to gay bars I suppose. I've never been in there but I drive by it every day and it looks bad from the outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to get your story straight. You know nothing about the bar, do you? You made up the story about your friends telling you that it is a dive bar. Why must you be dishonest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a cactus, liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure hate it when someone catches you lying.
Click to expand...


No cares what you think. Everyone knows that you are a liar.


----------



## Obiwan

And to think that Hillary wants to bring in 65,000 more of those male, fighting-age "widows and orphans"....

Makes you wonder if the gays will start looking for a closet to hide in, ASAP...


----------



## boedicca

The JV Team strikes again!


----------



## Rustic

The moral of the story is…?


----------



## guno

bucs90 said:


> Now Fox is confirming the FBI is saying the shooter made terror threats in the past.
> 
> We fucking told you. Keep embracing fucking Islam lefties. WE TOLD YOU they are coming FOR YOU eventually.
> 
> Now....20 gay people dead, 42 gay people wounded....and would've been much more if not for a "militarized" SWAT team of racist white cops storming the club to save them.
> 
> We fucking told you. But go ahead....vote for more liberal bullshit and watch this shit keep happening more and more often.





bucs90 said:


> coming FOR YOU eventually




what a pants shitter!!
run slackjaw run !!!!


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock

Rest assured Liberals - I have the same level of compassion for these gays as you do each time a law enforcement officer is killed. 
Find solace in that, assholes.


----------



## namvet

its just the beginning. just what you so called Americans get for inviting terrorists into your country and kissing their ass's


----------



## Rustic

In the Muslim controlled world, you're gay… You're dead. End of story


----------



## Obiwan

boedicca said:


> The JV Team strikes again!


And now Obama has even helped them get a list, since all ISIS has to do is go to the courthouse and find out the names of all the gays who registered!!!


----------



## boedicca

If Trump announces that James Matthis will be Secretary of Defense, that will clinch the election for him.   ISIS has brought the war to the U.S.   Obama let it happen.  hiLIARy won't defend us.


----------



## Theowl32

Has a liberal said....."But but but Christians......." yet?

Wait for it.


----------



## Steven_R

Luddly Neddite said:


> And yet, gun nutters, NRA, Repubs are in favor of arming known and suspected terrorists.



No, they're in favor of due process. We can't strip people of their rights based on what they might possibly could maybe someday potentially do.

Everybody is entitled to their day in court first.


----------



## 2aguy

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to get a handle on 'terrorism', who thinks Dylann Roof is a 'terrorist'?
> 
> Me for one, who else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> But not a 'terrorist' apparently. Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's never terrorism to the conservatives if a conservative did it.  So says the Cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Conservtives believe in the law and legal processes.....who exactly are out there attacking Trump supporters at Trump rallies.....and whose leadership isn't saying shit to stop it?
> 
> The left is based in violence....they believe in all the marxist crap about violent revolution as bernie has been saying.......his brown shirts and hilary's hitler youth have been organized into violent mobs...and you guys ignore it.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really?  Is that why you go on about Hillary being a criminal with no indictments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not on her jury....and I have the right to speak my mind...for now.......what I say is true...she is a criminal.....that doesn't mean she will be convicted, but that doesn't make her innocent...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really don't believe in our law and legal system.
Click to expand...



I do...again as swipe...I am not on her jury.......What part of that don't you fucking get?


----------



## boedicca

Rustic said:


> In the Muslim controlled world, you're gay… Your dead. End of story



Indeed.   The Progs wallow in their typical Cognitive Dissonance.  In their world view, refusing to bake a gay wedding cake is DoublePlus Ungood Badthink, and much much worse than ISIS beheading (or burning or pushing off of tall buildings) gays.


----------



## bucs90

Theowl32 said:


> Has a liberal said....."But but but Christians......." yet?
> 
> Wait for it.



Of course. They dug up McVeigh again.


----------



## Rustic

Stuff like this is going to be the norm in newly Muslim controlled countries…


----------



## bullwinkle

rhodescholar said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic terrorism tie eyed in Orlando gay bar shooting
> 
> CBS is confirming this is another ISLAMIC TERROR ATTACK. 20 gay people dead, 42 gay people wounded. Shooter "Omar Mateen" according to CBS has ties to radical Islam.
> 
> Before he could kill anymore a SWAT team entered. One officer was shot in the head (Kevlar military helmet saved his live thank God).
> 
> I'll post more later. This is so disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But but but if only israel would end the so-called "occupation", these arab muslims would not be committing all these terrorist attacks.  At least that's what the filthy scum in the media like the NYTimes tells us.
Click to expand...

When was it, when the NYT told us that?


----------



## LoneLaugher

PredFan said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dive or not it still must have been popular. Sounds like it was pretty crowded. I have gay family members;this doesn't make me happy thinking this could happen to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could be that my friends who are gay don't go to gay bars I suppose. I've never been in there but I drive by it every day and it looks bad from the outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to get your story straight. You know nothing about the bar, do you? You made up the story about your friends telling you that it is a dive bar. Why must you be dishonest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a cactus, liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure hate it when someone catches you lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No cares what you think. Everyone knows that you are a liar.
Click to expand...


Yeah....except you can't point out a single time I've lied here. 

You lied in this thread. Simple.


----------



## PredFan

Already there is an app that you can use to let everyone know you are ok. 2 of my six plus gay friends have checked in. I'm pretty sure the rest are just sleeping in on a Sunday. As I said they don't go to those places.


----------



## PredFan

LoneLaugher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be that my friends who are gay don't go to gay bars I suppose. I've never been in there but I drive by it every day and it looks bad from the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your story straight. You know nothing about the bar, do you? You made up the story about your friends telling you that it is a dive bar. Why must you be dishonest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a cactus, liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure hate it when someone catches you lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No cares what you think. Everyone knows that you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....except you can't point out a single time I've lied here.
> 
> You lied in this thread. Simple.
Click to expand...


You just did.

I told you to go fuck yourself, now get to it liar. Dismissed!


----------



## JimBowie1958

Iceweasel said:


> Tie eyed? That was written in haste.
> 
> It was the likely scenario though, maybe it will help wake up the left.



Lol,  if that could 'wake up' the left, they would have awakened decades ago.

No, the left is the sand men of delusional sleep.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

LoneLaugher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be that my friends who are gay don't go to gay bars I suppose. I've never been in there but I drive by it every day and it looks bad from the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your story straight. You know nothing about the bar, do you? You made up the story about your friends telling you that it is a dive bar. Why must you be dishonest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a cactus, liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure hate it when someone catches you lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No cares what you think. Everyone knows that you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....except you can't point out a single time I've lied here.
> 
> You lied in this thread. Simple.
Click to expand...


I can....liar


----------



## JimBowie1958

Rustic said:


> Stuff like this is going to be the norm in newly Muslim controlled countries…


European homosexuals should be looking to migrate to another continent....but Gawd, not here.


----------



## JimH52

Trump will capitalize on this.  Not sure if it will be enough...


----------



## 2aguy

Well.....another success for gun control......not one law abiding gay person in that club had a gun in that designated gun free zone.....


Now if only we could get the killers to obey those freaking signs...........


----------



## JimBowie1958

Kondor3 said:


> Most socially conservative folk don't way gays killed...
> .



There is no need for it, they self destruct quite sufficiently all of their own free will.

While the average life span of a heterosexual male is around 80 years old, it is only about 45 for homosexual men.


----------



## PredFan

SassyIrishLass said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your story straight. You know nothing about the bar, do you? You made up the story about your friends telling you that it is a dive bar. Why must you be dishonest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a cactus, liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure hate it when someone catches you lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No cares what you think. Everyone knows that you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....except you can't point out a single time I've lied here.
> 
> You lied in this thread. Simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can....liar
Click to expand...


Everyone can. He just lied in his post as he lies in every post he makes. Ignore him.


----------



## boedicca

Rustic said:


> The moral of the story is…?




The moral of the story is that National Defense, Foreign Policy and the Armed Services are terrible areas in which to conduct Politically Correct Social Engineering Experiments.


----------



## eflatminor

Religion of peace my toukis


----------



## Mac1958

JimH52 said:


> Trump will capitalize on this.  Not sure if it will be enough...


Ugh, I wish you hadn't mentioned that.

I'm guessing it won't be subtle.
.


----------



## JimBowie1958

JimH52 said:


> Trump will capitalize on this.  Not sure if it will be enough...


It is not merely political exploitation of the subject.

It is vigilance in defense of our nation and culture.

But for you libtards everything is nothing more than politics, from funerals to charity contributions.

You are disgusting ideological hacks and morons.


----------



## Rustic

...and Islam is a peaceful religion?(more like a cult)


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Kondor3 said:


> At a time like this, what a stupid thing to say...
> 
> ..



 I don't think you are really being fair to rdean, here, Kondor.

I have read lots and lots of his posts and have yet to notice one that ISN'T stupid.  He's just being consistent, here.


----------



## 2aguy

So....the killers name was John Smith......

Just kidding...it seems to have been something............not John Smith like...........


----------



## JimBowie1958

Mac1958 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will capitalize on this.  Not sure if it will be enough...
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I wish you hadn't mentioned that.
> 
> I'm guessing it won't be subtle.
> .
Click to expand...


He made the tie in between the two topics, so dont blame us for slamming him like a two bit whore for it.


----------



## 2aguy

bucs90 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has a liberal said....."But but but Christians......." yet?
> 
> Wait for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. They dug up McVeigh again.
Click to expand...



But mcveigh wasn't a Christian.....


----------



## Political Junky

The father of the shooter said his son was angry at having seen two men kissing in MIami. He said it was nothing to do with religion.


----------



## PredFan

2aguy said:


> Well.....another success for gun control......not one law abiding gay person in that club had a gun in that designated gun free zone.....
> 
> 
> Now if only we could get the killers to obey those freaking signs...........



A bar is one of the places you aren't allowed to carry a weapon into. At least here in Florida. Bars don't need signs. But yeah, it was a gun free zone.


----------



## 2aguy

JimH52 said:


> Trump will capitalize on this.  Not sure if it will be enough...




no...obama and hilary will.....they will just skip the muslim part...and go right for people who didn't use their guns to shoot people....


----------



## Theowl32

boedicca said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Muslim controlled world, you're gay… Your dead. End of story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.   The Progs wallow in their typical Cognitive Dissonance.  In their world view, refusing to bake a gay wedding cake is DoublePlus Ungood Badthink, and much much worse than ISIS beheading (or burning or pushing off of tall buildings) gays.
Click to expand...

Hell in a Muslim world all you need is to be suspected that you may not believe EVERY THING that is written in their fake book according to their false religion and you are dead.

Shiiit, draw a little cartoon of their pedophile prophet that they claim is not God and yet they consider that blasphemy, and you are dead.

This is what we are dealing with and this skinny smoking muslim snake in the white house will not call it terrorism. 

Make no mistake.  Every time the lying skinny smoking snake in the white house calls isis "ISIL" he is deliberately insulting israel and telling the pathetic murdering muslim world that he is on THEIR SIDE.

These pieces of smelly shit called ISIS grew under this pile of shit in the white house. That is a fact. Now he is bringing them here.

And the left applauds. 


We told you so!!!!! The American socialist. The dumbest people on earth and it is not close.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Political Junky said:


> The father of the shooter said his son was angry at having seen two men kissing in MIami. He said it was nothing to do with religion.



Oh boy....


----------



## JimBowie1958

Steven_R said:


> We can't strip people of their rights based on what they might possibly could maybe someday potentially do.
> 
> Everybody is entitled to their day in court first.



Enemy terrorist combatants do not have civil rights as they are military prisoners, not accused civilians.

They should be summarily shot in the brain after any useful intelligence is gleaned from them unless more interrogations are needed.


----------



## Rustic

How about people in gay nightclubs start arming themselves? LOL


----------



## 2aguy

Political Junky said:


> The father of the shooter said his son was angry at having seen two men kissing in MIami. He said it was nothing to do with religion.




Did he tell that to the press on his way to his Mosque?


----------



## AvgGuyIA

How many more innocent American gays will have to be slaughtered, before the LGBT community will get behind Trump's call to stop Islamic migration until we can figure this out?  Young Syrian men of military age leaving their home and family to come here?  That's a warning that shouldn't be overlooked.  

Gays are fucking mad to support Hillary who vows to continue Obama's policy of Muslim migration to this country.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Luddly Neddite said:


> And yet, gun nutters, NRA, Repubs are in favor of arming known and suspected terrorists.




 You just can't bring yourself to say anything about the nature of this terrorist, so you do this, instead.

 The bell rings and you salivate.  There is no more to your politics than that.


----------



## Care4all

Wasn't the terrorist American born???  Or was he a naturalized citizen?  One article I read mentioned he was an American Citizen....?


----------



## WinterBorn

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Let's hope he wiped as many disease ridden sodomites out as he could!. This is today's feel good story.



This disgusting post is what many people see as the "conservative view" on the attack.


----------



## Google

Three days after ISIS's Twitter feed announced planned attacks in Florida (ISIS Announced Florida Threat THREE Days Ago: "We Will Attack Florida"), a man wearing a suicide vest walked into an Orlando gay bar and opened fire.  At the time I write this it is being reported that 40 were shot, 20 are dead ('Islamic extremist' shoots dead at least 20 at Florida gay club).  

Interesting caveat, and I have noticed this for quite some time, when sharing this story on Facebook, or any similar story that has certain buzz words, the story's headline is changed when appearing in Facebook's feed.  It goes from "Suspected Islamic extremist shoots dead at least 20 at Florida gay club after bursting in 'wearing a suicide vest' and taking hostages - injuring a further 42 - before he is killed in shootout" to "Multiple casualties' confirmed at US gay club after gunman is killed".  

The left has attempted to frame Islam as an oppressed minority, defending them at every turn.  Crooked Hillary won't even say the words Islamic terror.  It is depressing, but the question has to be asked: will Obama come out and label this as an act of terror.  The Fort Hood shootings weren't admitted to be a terrorist action until SIX years after--depriving the families of the victims the benefits they deserve.  

There are ten Islamic countries were state-sanctioned execution of homosexuals is permitted.  In Sudan, Islamic invaders have literally committed genocide on the native Africans, and the slave trade is alive and well there.  Islam is the antithesis of everything leftists and so-called progressives believe, but their hatred for America is something they do share.  Bill Maher is the most sane voice on the left.


----------



## PredFan

Again, we don't know all of the facts but I heard there was a cop outside that got into a firefight with the shooter.


----------



## bullwinkle

dannyboys said:


> The DEMs just lost another 100K Independant votes.
> Guess Trump was on to something saying everyone applying for refugee status needs to be carefully vetted.
> How many of the gay victims have LIB family members? Now how many of those family members are going to wake up to the fact there are thousands of radical Islamofascists planning to murder every  gay in the US eventually.


Danny, Trump was on to dog-whistling.  You believe that crap about opening the floodgates.  However the basis of your complaint that there is just an open gate with no vetting is wrong, which makes your argument without foundation.  I know anything I say will not convince you, but just feel the need to clarify my opposition to your comments.  Nobody will defend this loser-murderer's actions, it's just that you need a smaller paint brush.


----------



## 2aguy

AvgGuyIA said:


> How many more innocent American gays will have to be slaughtered, before the LGBT community will get behind Trump's call to stop Islamic migration until we can figure this out?  Young Syrian men of military age leaving their home and family to come here?  That's a warning that shouldn't be overlooked.
> 
> Gays are fucking mad to support Hillary who vows to continue Obama's policy of Muslim migration to this country.




The delusinional thinking of gay democrats...they will look past the islamic part...and sign on for more gun control.....


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Care4all said:


> Wasn't the terrorist American born???  Or was he a naturalized citizen?  One article I read mentioned he was an American Citizen....?



His parents are from Afghanistan


----------



## JimH52

Mac1958 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will capitalize on this.  Not sure if it will be enough...
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I wish you hadn't mentioned that.
> 
> I'm guessing it won't be subtle.
> .
Click to expand...


Why?  Big mouth is celebrating like all good Republicans.  He will be shouting his antiMuslim rhetoric.


----------



## Rustic

What do people expect from the most violent cult on the planet?


----------



## LoneLaugher

SassyIrishLass said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your story straight. You know nothing about the bar, do you? You made up the story about your friends telling you that it is a dive bar. Why must you be dishonest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a cactus, liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure hate it when someone catches you lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No cares what you think. Everyone knows that you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....except you can't point out a single time I've lied here.
> 
> You lied in this thread. Simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can....liar
Click to expand...


Do it. I'll wait.


----------



## PredFan

AvgGuyIA said:


> How many more innocent American gays will have to be slaughtered, before the LGBT community will get behind Trump's call to stop Islamic migration until we can figure this out?  Young Syrian men of military age leaving their home and family to come here?  That's a warning that shouldn't be overlooked.
> 
> Gays are fucking mad to support Hillary who vows to continue Obama's policy of Muslim migration to this country.



Yeah that just makes me scratch my head in wonder. I guess they must continually tell themselves "it can't happen here" over and over.


----------



## JimBowie1958

The Taliban and ISIS go at each other.  The Taliban will win this one as the Pashtun have won every war with another force in that part of the world since the death of Alexander the great.

And soon to be coming to our shores, thank you libtards.

Taliban Jihadists Skin Man Alive After Ripping His Eyes Out

*A 21-year-old Afghan was “skinned alive”  by the Taliban, who also ripped out his eyes, in “retaliation” for the death of one of its former commanders allegedly at the hands of a distant relative of the victim, The Washington Post (WaPo) has learned from a local lawmaker.*
_The gruesome incident, which has been reportedly documented in a video and photograph that have been disseminated, occurred back in December in Ghor province, a remote region located in central Afghanistan, and has raised speculation on whether it is a sign of more Taliban brutality to come.

Taliban terrorists “dragged” the victim, identified as laborer Fazl Ahmad, “from his house and cut out his eyes in retaliation,” reports The Post, adding, “Ahmad was still alive and screaming when the attackers began carving the skin off his chest, leaving his heart exposed.”

Ghor province officials told WaPo that the jihadists then “threw” Ahmad’s body “off a 10-story cliff.”

“They skinned him alive,” declared Ruqiya Naeel, a local lawmaker.

The Taliban has denied carrying out the savage crime, notes The Post.

Naeel’s declaration comes nearly two months after various media outlets reported several Taliban commanders who defected to the local branch of the Islamic State had switched their loyalty back to the Taliban, claiming that they were repelled by the brutal actscommitted by the Khorasan province (IS-K/ISIL-KP), namely beheadings.

“Ahmad’s death is the latest in a string of violent acts across Afghanistan over the past six months. Rattled officials say the 15-year war has taken an increasingly brutal turn,” points out The Post._


----------



## Rustic

JimH52 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will capitalize on this.  Not sure if it will be enough...
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I wish you hadn't mentioned that.
> 
> I'm guessing it won't be subtle.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Big mouth is celebrating like all good Republicans.  He will be shouting his antiMuslim rhetoric.
Click to expand...

If you're gay, don't live in a Muslim controlled country...


----------



## LoneLaugher

PredFan said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a cactus, liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure hate it when someone catches you lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No cares what you think. Everyone knows that you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....except you can't point out a single time I've lied here.
> 
> You lied in this thread. Simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can....liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone can. He just lied in his post as he lies in every post he makes. Ignore him.
Click to expand...


Of course. Except you can't cite a single one. You are awesome. Tell us again how you peed all over a Starbuck's restroom.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

LoneLaugher said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a cactus, liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure hate it when someone catches you lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No cares what you think. Everyone knows that you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....except you can't point out a single time I've lied here.
> 
> You lied in this thread. Simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can....liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it. I'll wait.
Click to expand...


You lied about me, we both know this. The problem is you tell so many whoppers you forget the ones you've told. Now run along....liar


----------



## JimBowie1958

JimH52 said:


> Why?  Big mouth is celebrating like all good Republicans.  He will be shouting his antiMuslim rhetoric.


You slam people with a thrown rock then hide your hand and act innocent like a lying posturing hypocritical fool.


----------



## Political Junky

50 casualties.


----------



## bucs90

Muslims vs  Gays. The left is gonna be VERY confused about which side to take.


----------



## Rustic

Care4all said:


> Wasn't the terrorist American born???  Or was he a naturalized citizen?  One article I read mentioned he was an American Citizen....?


Muslim nonetheless


----------



## PredFan

One of my employees who is Puerto Rican just informed me that there are a lot of guys named Omar who are Puerto Rican. I heard that he was from Miami, so my friend could be right. If it's true, he isn't likely Muslim.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

50 casualties!   Wow.  How soon will Obama's regime have CAIR hold a press conference to deny Islamic support of this mass killing?


----------



## LoneLaugher

SassyIrishLass said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure hate it when someone catches you lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No cares what you think. Everyone knows that you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....except you can't point out a single time I've lied here.
> 
> You lied in this thread. Simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can....liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it. I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lied about me, we both know this. The problem is you tell so many whoppers you forget the ones you've told. Now run along....liar
Click to expand...


I lied about you? 

That's interesting. What did I say?


----------



## Fang

50 dead.  This is heartbreaking...


----------



## depotoo

There are 50 dead.  May they rip.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Care4all said:


> Wasn't the terrorist American born???  Or was he a naturalized citizen?  One article I read mentioned he was an American Citizen....?



That is the point; with these Jihadist extremists, citizenship is irrelevant. They consider themselves citizens of Heaven and will do whatever they think that they should do to honor the Prophet and obey the Quran, naturalized or natural born, it doesnt matter to them in their perspective. 

Why bring more of them in?


----------



## LoneLaugher

PredFan said:


> One of my employees who is Puerto Rican just informed me that there are a lot of guys named Omar who are Puerto Rican. I heard that he was from Miami, so my friend could be right. If it's true, he isn't likely Muslim.



Parents are from Afghanistan. Mateen is not a Hispanic name.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

PredFan said:


> One of my employees who is Puerto Rican just informed me that there are a lot of guys named Omar who are Puerto Rican. I heard that he was from Miami, so my friend could be right. If it's true, he isn't likely Muslim.


. Maybe not but his Afghan parents are.


----------



## Hugo Furst

American citizens can't be Muslim terrorists?

Born in the USA: 5 American Terrorists | TIME.com


----------



## Rustic

Fang said:


> 50 dead.  This is heartbreaking...


What's the next step, Blame the gun or the bomb and not the Muslim?
Lol


----------



## Nosmo King

How can Comservative politics prevent such tragedies?  Why did the OP and other Conservatives jump so quickly to blame Liberals?

We have seen terror attacks with Republicans in charge, and yet no Comservative cited domestic politics to blame then.


----------



## JimBowie1958

bullwinkle said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DEMs just lost another 100K Independant votes.
> Guess Trump was on to something saying everyone applying for refugee status needs to be carefully vetted.
> How many of the gay victims have LIB family members? Now how many of those family members are going to wake up to the fact there are thousands of radical Islamofascists planning to murder every  gay in the US eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> Danny, Trump was on to dog-whistling.  You believe that crap about opening the floodgates.  However the basis of your complaint that there is just an open gate with no vetting is wrong, which makes your argument without foundation.  I know anything I say will not convince you, but just feel the need to clarify my opposition to your comments.  Nobody will defend this loser-murderer's actions, it's just that you need a smaller paint brush.
Click to expand...


There is no _EFFECTIVE VETTING_ when the people vetted are from a war torn country with jack shit for back ground checks and historical verifications, dude.


----------



## LoneLaugher

bucs90 said:


> Islamic terrorism tie eyed in Orlando gay bar shooting
> 
> CBS is confirming this is another ISLAMIC TERROR ATTACK. 20 gay people dead, 42 gay people wounded. Shooter "Omar Mateen" according to CBS has ties to radical Islam.
> 
> Before he could kill anymore a SWAT team entered. One officer was shot in the head (Kevlar military helmet saved his live thank God).
> 
> I'll post more later. This is so disgusting.



Nope. Not yet. You are too anxious.


----------



## Rocko

Political Junky said:


> 50 casualties.



Holly shit


----------



## PredFan

AvgGuyIA said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my employees who is Puerto Rican just informed me that there are a lot of guys named Omar who are Puerto Rican. I heard that he was from Miami, so my friend could be right. If it's true, he isn't likely Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe not but his Afghan parents are.
Click to expand...


I had not heard that. Thanks.


----------



## Mac1958

WinterBorn said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope he wiped as many disease ridden sodomites out as he could!. This is today's feel good story.
> 
> 
> 
> This disgusting post is what many people see as the "conservative view" on the attack.
Click to expand...

That's the beauty of freedom of expression.

I want to know what people like that are thinking -- and probably more importantly, who agrees with them.
.


----------



## Rustic

Nosmo King said:


> How can Comservative politics prevent such tragedies?  Why did the OP and other Conservatives jump so quickly to blame Liberals?
> 
> We have seen terror attacks with Republicans in charge, and yet no Comservative cited domestic politics to blame then.


Get used to this type of thing, there is no tolerance in the Muslim community…
Buy more guns and ammo…


----------



## boedicca

Rustic said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 dead.  This is heartbreaking...
> 
> 
> 
> What's the next step, Blame the gun or the bomb and not the Muslim?
> Lol
Click to expand...



Oh. C'mon.  BOOOOOSSSHHHHHHHH!!!!!  And they'll likely include TRUUUMMMMPPPPPP as well.


----------



## Desperado

Just updated 50 killed in the club and 53 transported to the hospital.


----------



## Divine Wind

2aguy said:


> Except he didn't kill anyone....that we know of...that would be a big difference.......


True, "that we know of".  OTOH, what is the difference between him and Anwar al-Awlaki or John Burt? 

John Burt (anti-abortion activist) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
_*John Allen Burt* (March 26, 1938 - April 19, 2013) was an American anti-abortion activist...who called himself the "spiritual adviser" to murderers Michael Griffin and Paul Hill and other anti-abortion criminals._


----------



## boedicca

Rustic said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can Comservative politics prevent such tragedies?  Why did the OP and other Conservatives jump so quickly to blame Liberals?
> 
> We have seen terror attacks with Republicans in charge, and yet no Comservative cited domestic politics to blame then.
> 
> 
> 
> Get used to this type of thing, there is no tolerance in the Muslim community…
> Buy more guns and ammo…
Click to expand...



Islam is only the Religion of Peace when 100% of humanity is Muslim.


----------



## JimH52

Trump rhetoric encourages attacks and radicals.  A Fact!


----------



## Rustic

Desperado said:


> Just updated 50 killed in the club and 53 transported to the hospital.


Shut down your gay nightclubs… The Muslims are coming!


----------



## JoeB131

WinterBorn said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My two predictions about the shooter.
> 
> 1) They will find that everyone in his life knew he was nuts.
> 2) Despite that, he was easily able to purchase an assault weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you still think the clerks at a gun shop should be able to diagnose a mental illness?
> 
> And what will you say if the shooter was seeing a mental health professional, and that professional did not report him to the database?
Click to expand...


Same thing I always say. Databases don't kill people, guns do.


----------



## Redfish

How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?   This shooting is a direct result of the left wing policy of letting everyone into this country with no vetting. 

The blood of these dead americans is on the hands of Obama and everyone who supports his treasonous open border policies.


----------



## bucs90

Link? Turn on the fucking news.

Yeah....embrace Islam folks. "CONVERT OR DIE". 

Crooked Hillary will bring us TENS OF THOUSANDS more of these fine Muslims!!!! OPEN THE BORDER!!!


----------



## Political Junky

LoneLaugher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my employees who is Puerto Rican just informed me that there are a lot of guys named Omar who are Puerto Rican. I heard that he was from Miami, so my friend could be right. If it's true, he isn't likely Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parents are from Afghanistan. Mateen is not a Hispanic name.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## boedicca

Rustic said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just updated 50 killed in the club and 53 transported to the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut down your gay nightclubs… The Muslims are coming!
Click to expand...



Why So Serious?   The Muslims are also going to kill off Christian Bakers and Pizza Makers.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Political Junky said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my employees who is Puerto Rican just informed me that there are a lot of guys named Omar who are Puerto Rican. I heard that he was from Miami, so my friend could be right. If it's true, he isn't likely Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parents are from Afghanistan. Mateen is not a Hispanic name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


It's all over the news.


----------



## bripat9643

Redfish said:


> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?   This shooting is a direct result of the left wing policy of letting everyone into this country with no vetting.
> 
> The blood of these dead americans is on the hands of Obama and everyone who supports his treasonous open border policies.


I just heard on the news that the death toll is up to 50 now.


----------



## depotoo

Another 53 are injured.


----------



## bucs90

FUCKING 50 DEAD!!!! 

Yes updated....50 DEAD.

3rd worst terror attack on US soil after Pearl Harbor and 9/11.

Good job liberals. Let's embrace Islam and open those borders!!!!!


----------



## Rustic

JimH52 said:


> Trump rhetoric encourages attacks and radicals.  A Fact!


Muslims want to kill everyone they disagree with - its a command, in Muslim controlled country's...   A Fact!


----------



## Timmy

Targeting gays is something the Islamic's extremists and Christian extremists both agree on.


----------



## Desperado

JimH52 said:


> Trump rhetoric encourages attacks and radicals.  A Fact!


So now you are blamming this on Trump?  You are dumber than I thought.


----------



## bucs90

Liberals will be angrier at a Christian baker than they are at Muslim killing 50 gays.


----------



## Redfish

bripat9643 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?   This shooting is a direct result of the left wing policy of letting everyone into this country with no vetting.
> 
> The blood of these dead americans is on the hands of Obama and everyone who supports his treasonous open border policies.
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard on the news that the death toll is up to 50 now.
Click to expand...



Yes, I heard that too.   But don't expect obozo or the hildebeast to utter the words "radical Islamic terrorist".   

Those two traitors will find a way to blame this on the USA, Bush, or Trump-----------watch.


----------



## LoneLaugher

bucs90 said:


> FUCKING 50 DEAD!!!!
> 
> Yes updated....50 DEAD.
> 
> 3rd worst terror attack on US soil after Pearl Harbor and 9/11.
> 
> Good job liberals. Let's embrace Islam and open those borders!!!!!



You seem very happy. How odd.


----------



## Political Junky

LoneLaugher said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my employees who is Puerto Rican just informed me that there are a lot of guys named Omar who are Puerto Rican. I heard that he was from Miami, so my friend could be right. If it's true, he isn't likely Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parents are from Afghanistan. Mateen is not a Hispanic name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all over the news.
Click to expand...

No, it's not. Likely made up by some right winger.


----------



## guno

Political Junky said:


> The father of the shooter said his son was angry at having seen two men kissing in MIami. He said it was nothing to do with religion.





PredFan said:


> One of my employees who is Puerto Rican just informed me that there are a lot of guys named Omar who are Puerto Rican. I heard that he was from Miami, so my friend could be right. If it's true, he isn't likely Muslim.


omar is also a cuban name


----------



## 2aguy

Nosmo King said:


> How can Comservative politics prevent such tragedies?  Why did the OP and other Conservatives jump so quickly to blame Liberals?
> 
> We have seen terror attacks with Republicans in charge, and yet no Comservative cited domestic politics to blame then.




Yeah...before 3,000 Americans were murdered by muslim terrorists you might have had a point...now...not so much.....considering democrats want to import more democrat voters from muslim countries without taking that oh so important step of vetting them......the votes count...American gay lives don't....


----------



## WinterBorn

JoeB131 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My two predictions about the shooter.
> 
> 1) They will find that everyone in his life knew he was nuts.
> 2) Despite that, he was easily able to purchase an assault weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you still think the clerks at a gun shop should be able to diagnose a mental illness?
> 
> And what will you say if the shooter was seeing a mental health professional, and that professional did not report him to the database?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing I always say. Databases don't kill people, guns do.
Click to expand...


Databases help keep known lunatics from buying guns at gun shops.  Waiting until after the crazy fuckers kill someone to speak up about someone being crazy makes you an accessory to the crime.


----------



## novasteve

Cbs reports his father says he was ypse seeing gays kiss in Miami a few months ago


----------



## WillowTree

50 dead, 53 in the hospital many are critical.


----------



## Redfish

Timmy said:


> Targeting gays is something the Islamic's extremists and Christian extremists both agree on.




BS,  when have Christians murdered gays?


----------



## Kosh

Timmy said:


> Targeting gays is something the Islamic's extremists and Christian extremists both agree on.



Says the far left drones that wants to destroy America just like ISIS..


----------



## Eaglewings

*Police have classified the attack as a “terror incident.”*
Shooting at Pulse Florida Nightclub: Live Updates


----------



## 2aguy

JimH52 said:


> Trump rhetoric encourages attacks and radicals.  A Fact!




Yeah...that is why bernie and hilary supporters are the ones throwing the punches and the eggs....at Trump supporters who simply retreat.........


----------



## Timmy

Redfish said:


> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?   This shooting is a direct result of the left wing policy of letting everyone into this country with no vetting.
> 
> The blood of these dead americans is on the hands of Obama and everyone who supports his treasonous open border policies.



The guy is a citizen.  Let's talk about the NRA and loose gun laws.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Political Junky said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my employees who is Puerto Rican just informed me that there are a lot of guys named Omar who are Puerto Rican. I heard that he was from Miami, so my friend could be right. If it's true, he isn't likely Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parents are from Afghanistan. Mateen is not a Hispanic name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all over the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not. Likely made up by some right winger.
Click to expand...


Yeah it is...moron.

The gunman, who was born to Afghan parents, was carrying a suspicious device, possibly a suicide vest, when he opened fire on the dance floor inside Pulse in the early hours of this morning.

Read more: 'Islamic extremist' shoots dead at least 50 at Florida gay club


----------



## LoneLaugher

bucs90 said:


> FUCKING 50 DEAD!!!!
> 
> Yes updated....50 DEAD.
> 
> 3rd worst terror attack on US soil after Pearl Harbor and 9/11.
> 
> Good job liberals. Let's embrace Islam and open those borders!!!!!



You are forgetting one.


----------



## Rustic

Gay lives don't matter... Muslim lives do matter...


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My two predictions about the shooter.
> 
> 1) They will find that everyone in his life knew he was nuts.
> 2) Despite that, he was easily able to purchase an assault weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you still think the clerks at a gun shop should be able to diagnose a mental illness?
> 
> And what will you say if the shooter was seeing a mental health professional, and that professional did not report him to the database?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing I always say. Databases don't kill people, guns do.
Click to expand...



No...guns don't....leave them on a table and they shoot no one....muslim extremists kill people...in gun free zones....


----------



## Kosh

Timmy said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?   This shooting is a direct result of the left wing policy of letting everyone into this country with no vetting.
> 
> The blood of these dead americans is on the hands of Obama and everyone who supports his treasonous open border policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a citizen.  Let's talk about the NRA and loose gun laws.
Click to expand...


And the far left drones goes right on narrative..

Remember it is you far left drones that only want the criminals to have guns..

If you far left drones had your way car bombs would be the norm in the US..


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Time for one of the many regressives here to chime in with their usual crap in 5.....4.......3.....2.....


----------



## Timmy

Redfish said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Targeting gays is something the Islamic's extremists and Christian extremists both agree on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS,  when have Christians murdered gays?
Click to expand...

Throughout history.


----------



## Redfish

Timmy said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?   This shooting is a direct result of the left wing policy of letting everyone into this country with no vetting.
> 
> The blood of these dead americans is on the hands of Obama and everyone who supports his treasonous open border policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a citizen.  Let's talk about the NRA and loose gun laws.
Click to expand...



Was he an NRA member?   Did he have a CC permit?   Did he pass a background check?

He could have used a bomb and killed even more.   Trying to blame this on the NRA or guns is just a bullshit PC lie that you libs try to put out after every radical Islamic attack.


----------



## 2aguy

Rustic said:


> Gay lives don't matter... Muslim lives do matter...




No....100,000 new democrat voters before November matter.....regardless of wether we can vet them for terrorist links or not......hilary needs the votes...


----------



## Czernobog

DarkFury said:


> *"He said the attacker was still inside the nightclub with hostages, and was feared to be wearing a bomb."
> 
> Shooter with a bomb vest? Let's see, who does that? Maybe an unemployed camel jockey?*


Well, that turned out to be a completely wrong assumption, now didn't it?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Political Junky said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my employees who is Puerto Rican just informed me that there are a lot of guys named Omar who are Puerto Rican. I heard that he was from Miami, so my friend could be right. If it's true, he isn't likely Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parents are from Afghanistan. Mateen is not a Hispanic name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all over the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not. Likely made up by some right winger.
Click to expand...


It is.  His father has made a statement. 

You should know better than to think I'd type something without verifying the facts. If CNN is wrong....I will retract.


----------



## bucs90

LoneLaugher said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING 50 DEAD!!!!
> 
> Yes updated....50 DEAD.
> 
> 3rd worst terror attack on US soil after Pearl Harbor and 9/11.
> 
> Good job liberals. Let's embrace Islam and open those borders!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very happy. How odd.
Click to expand...


Happy???? Fuck you you piece of shit. We have 50 dead Americans. These animals can and will attack us all over the country and I want it stopped. You people keep enabling them. I consider people of your ideology to be traitors now and in a just world you'd be hung as such.


----------



## Theowl32

How long before the lying muslim in the white house calls it a terror attack?


----------



## Rustic

I am still waiting for someone to blame the "gun"...


----------



## Redfish

Timmy said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Targeting gays is something the Islamic's extremists and Christian extremists both agree on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS,  when have Christians murdered gays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throughout history.
Click to expand...



examples?


----------



## Kosh

Timmy said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Targeting gays is something the Islamic's extremists and Christian extremists both agree on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS,  when have Christians murdered gays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throughout history.
Click to expand...


Cite one!


----------



## guno

SassyIrishLass said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my employees who is Puerto Rican just informed me that there are a lot of guys named Omar who are Puerto Rican. I heard that he was from Miami, so my friend could be right. If it's true, he isn't likely Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parents are from Afghanistan. Mateen is not a Hispanic name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all over the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not. Likely made up by some right winger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it is...moron.
> 
> The gunman, who was born to Afghan parents, was carrying a suspicious device, possibly a suicide vest, when he opened fire on the dance floor inside Pulse in the early hours of this morning.
> 
> Read more: 'Islamic extremist' shoots dead at least 50 at Florida gay club
Click to expand...

you and your and fellow bi group members should keep a low profile , bi catfish


----------



## rdean

I just watched a news report that the father of the guy who killed 50 people at Pulse said his son wasn't part of an extremist group.  That he saw two men kissing in public and it really upset him.

Thank God it's not Muslim based.  It's just another crazy right winger who hates gays.


----------



## namvet

no big deal. Osama lost another bro. this is global warming right??


----------



## 2aguy

Is it true that the guy bragged about ties to islamic terror?  Anyone else hear the FBI say this....?

FBI: Suspect Bragged About Ties To ‘Terrorist Organizations’

FBI Special Agent Ron Hopper, who’s in charge of Orlando’s FBI office, says that the individual who attacked an Orlando nightclub Sunday morning bragged about “having ties to terrorist organizations.”

The shooter is reportedly Omar Mateen, a U.S. citizen from Port Saint Lucie, Fla., according to CBS News.
Hopper said, “The history that we know of this individual so far is that he may have made threats that he was tied to” islamic terror. *(RELATED: 20 Dead, 42 Injured In Orlando Shooting — FBI Investigating Terror Ties)*

In an interview on Fox News’s “Fox & Friends Sunday,” Hopper said, “There’s allegations that the individual has made threats in the past to having ties to terrorist organizations.



Read more: FBI: Suspect Bragged About Ties To ‘Terrorist Organizations’


----------



## WillowTree

I hate it when the police giving interviews refer to the incident as a tragedy. Hell it was flat out a mass murder and an act of terrorism. We need to start calling these things exactly what they are.


----------



## JimH52

2aguy said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump rhetoric encourages attacks and radicals.  A Fact!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...that is why bernie and hilary supporters are the ones throwing the punches and the eggs....at Trump supporters who simply retreat.........
Click to expand...


Lie much?


----------



## JimBowie1958

bucs90 said:


> Happy???? Fuck you you piece of shit. We have 50 dead Americans. These animals can and will attack us all over the country and I want it stopped. You people keep enabling them. I consider people of your ideology to be traitors now and in a just world you'd be hung as such.



Liberals dont care that 50 Americans are dead, even if they were all homosexuals.

The final goal is the destruction of America itself, that much is very plain.


----------



## rdean

Eaglewings said:


> *Police have classified the attack as a “terror incident.”*
> Shooting at Pulse Florida Nightclub: Live Updates


Because of the number of people.  That's how they do it.


----------



## Timmy

Kosh said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?   This shooting is a direct result of the left wing policy of letting everyone into this country with no vetting.
> 
> The blood of these dead americans is on the hands of Obama and everyone who supports his treasonous open border policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a citizen.  Let's talk about the NRA and loose gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the far left drones goes right on narrative..
> 
> Remember it is you far left drones that only want the criminals to have guns..
> 
> If you far left drones had your way car bombs would be the norm in the US..
Click to expand...


Far left?  How about you righties jumping on "obama and open borders."


----------



## namvet

rdean said:


> I just watched a news report that the father of the guy who killed 50 people at Pulse said his son wasn't part of an extremist group.  That he saw two men kissing in public and it really upset him.
> 
> Thank God it's not Muslim based.  It's just another crazy right winger who hates gays.



I hate faggots. hope they send more to hell


----------



## LoneLaugher

bucs90 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING 50 DEAD!!!!
> 
> Yes updated....50 DEAD.
> 
> 3rd worst terror attack on US soil after Pearl Harbor and 9/11.
> 
> Good job liberals. Let's embrace Islam and open those borders!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very happy. How odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy???? Fuck you you piece of shit. We have 50 dead Americans. These animals can and will attack us all over the country and I want it stopped. You people keep enabling them. I consider people of your ideology to be traitors now and in a just world you'd be hung as such.
Click to expand...


Own your feelings, freak. 

You don't even know what motivated this masacre yet. You are so excited to accuse liberals of being responsible for it....and that excitement is clearly your greatest joy in life. 

Icing on the cake for you........the dead people are all gay and likely libs. Some transgendered people too.


----------



## JimBowie1958

JimH52 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump rhetoric encourages attacks and radicals.  A Fact!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...that is why bernie and hilary supporters are the ones throwing the punches and the eggs....at Trump supporters who simply retreat.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lie much?
Click to expand...

That is no lie, you fucking retard.

Hillary Clinton and Bernie Sanders supporters have been violently attacking Trump supporters for months now, with the tacit encouragement of the Democratic party leadership.

Own it, you lying fuck.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Timmy said:


> Targeting gays is something the Islamic's extremists and Christian extremists both agree on.



Link the evidence of where Christians target and slaughter gay people? I'll wait.


----------



## rdean

JimBowie1958 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy???? Fuck you you piece of shit. We have 50 dead Americans. These animals can and will attack us all over the country and I want it stopped. You people keep enabling them. I consider people of your ideology to be traitors now and in a just world you'd be hung as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals dont care that 50 Americans are dead, even if they were all homosexuals.
> 
> The final goal is the destruction of America itself, that much is very plain.
Click to expand...

Which is why they are pro voter suppression, 90% white and hate minorities.  Oh those liberals.

Huh?

What?

Oh, never mind.


----------



## SwimExpert

Redfish said:


> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?



From what I'm hearing, the guy was an American.

Also, all of you who continue to insist on this islamophobic nonsense are no better than liberals crying for gun control laws.  The vast majority of gun owners are law abiding citizens, and the vast majority of Muslims are law abiding citizens.


----------



## eflatminor

LoneLaugher said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING 50 DEAD!!!!
> 
> Yes updated....50 DEAD.
> 
> 3rd worst terror attack on US soil after Pearl Harbor and 9/11.
> 
> Good job liberals. Let's embrace Islam and open those borders!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very happy. How odd.
Click to expand...


Wow.  What a lowlife thing to say.


----------



## 2aguy

rdean said:


> I just watched a news report that the father of the guy who killed 50 people at Pulse said his son wasn't part of an extremist group.  That he saw two men kissing in public and it really upset him.
> 
> Thank God it's not Muslim based.  It's just another crazy right winger who hates gays.




Yeah.....not so much....FBI guy in Orlando office said the guy bragged about ties to terrorist  groups..........that is the latest....


----------



## Kosh

Timmy said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?   This shooting is a direct result of the left wing policy of letting everyone into this country with no vetting.
> 
> The blood of these dead americans is on the hands of Obama and everyone who supports his treasonous open border policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a citizen.  Let's talk about the NRA and loose gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the far left drones goes right on narrative..
> 
> Remember it is you far left drones that only want the criminals to have guns..
> 
> If you far left drones had your way car bombs would be the norm in the US..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far left?  How about you righties jumping on "obama and open borders."
Click to expand...


Yes you are a far left drone!

And yes I am to the right of the far left, but then again so is about 85% of the country..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Timmy said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?   This shooting is a direct result of the left wing policy of letting everyone into this country with no vetting.
> 
> The blood of these dead americans is on the hands of Obama and everyone who supports his treasonous open border policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a citizen.  Let's talk about the NRA and loose gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the far left drones goes right on narrative..
> 
> Remember it is you far left drones that only want the criminals to have guns..
> 
> If you far left drones had your way car bombs would be the norm in the US..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far left?  How about you righties jumping on "obama and open borders."
Click to expand...

He said NAME ONE.. Now do it or STFU


----------



## SassyIrishLass

rdean said:


> I just watched a news report that the father of the guy who killed 50 people at Pulse said his son wasn't part of an extremist group.  That he saw two men kissing in public and it really upset him.
> 
> Thank God it's not Muslim based.  It's just another crazy right winger who hates gays.



Yeah, Derp his father is going to come out and admit his son is a jihadist.


----------



## depotoo

At the press conference the head of the central islamic group there even spoke.  He was an islamist.





guno said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The father of the shooter said his son was angry at having seen two men kissing in MIami. He said it was nothing to do with religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my employees who is Puerto Rican just informed me that there are a lot of guys named Omar who are Puerto Rican. I heard that he was from Miami, so my friend could be right. If it's true, he isn't likely Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> omar is also a cuban name
Click to expand...


----------



## Rustic

What is sad, what politically correct people cannot see is that Mohammed commands this sort of thing... With the cult that is Islam.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

SwimExpert said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I'm hearing, the guy was an American.
> 
> Also, all of you who continue to insist on this islamophobic nonsense are no better than liberals crying for gun control laws.  The vast majority of gun owners are law abiding citizens, and the vast majority of Muslims are law abiding citizens.
Click to expand...


Gotta love the PC morons.


----------



## Care4all

bucs90 said:


> FUCKING 50 DEAD!!!!
> 
> Yes updated....50 DEAD.
> 
> 3rd worst terror attack on US soil after Pearl Harbor and 9/11.
> 
> Good job liberals. Let's embrace Islam and open those borders!!!!!


oklahoma city?  Tim McVeigh ring a bell?


----------



## LoneLaugher

eflatminor said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING 50 DEAD!!!!
> 
> Yes updated....50 DEAD.
> 
> 3rd worst terror attack on US soil after Pearl Harbor and 9/11.
> 
> Good job liberals. Let's embrace Islam and open those borders!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very happy. How odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  What a lowlife thing to say.
Click to expand...


Sure. It's the lowest thing said in this thread. You bet.


----------



## Divine Wind

2aguy said:


> Is it true that the guy bragged about ties to islamic terror?  Anyone else hear the FBI say this....?
> 
> FBI: Suspect Bragged About Ties To ‘Terrorist Organizations’
> 
> FBI Special Agent Ron Hopper, who’s in charge of Orlando’s FBI office, says that the individual who attacked an Orlando nightclub Sunday morning bragged about “having ties to terrorist organizations.”
> 
> The shooter is reportedly Omar Mateen, a U.S. citizen from Port Saint Lucie, Fla., according to CBS News.
> Hopper said, “The history that we know of this individual so far is that he may have made threats that he was tied to” islamic terror. *(RELATED: 20 Dead, 42 Injured In Orlando Shooting — FBI Investigating Terror Ties)*
> 
> In an interview on Fox News’s “Fox & Friends Sunday,” Hopper said, “There’s allegations that the individual has made threats in the past to having ties to terrorist organizations.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: FBI: Suspect Bragged About Ties To ‘Terrorist Organizations’


It doesn't say radical Islamic terrorists.  It could be some domestic group, but most likely Omar, if that's his name, is more closely tied to the "_Nuts'R'Us_" group of "terrorists".  IOW, he's a domestic nutjob looking for an excuse to go nuts.


----------



## 2aguy

rdean said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy???? Fuck you you piece of shit. We have 50 dead Americans. These animals can and will attack us all over the country and I want it stopped. You people keep enabling them. I consider people of your ideology to be traitors now and in a just world you'd be hung as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals dont care that 50 Americans are dead, even if they were all homosexuals.
> 
> The final goal is the destruction of America itself, that much is very plain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why they are pro voter suppression, 90% white and hate minorities.  Oh those liberals.
> 
> Huh?
> 
> What?
> 
> Oh, never mind.
Click to expand...



Except you forgot that all racists of all colors now belong to the democrat party....it is no longer just white racists...black and hispanic racists are now in the democrat party...la raza, obama, the nation of islam, NAACP.....they all came together to push big government...and to exploit it for their individual racist purposes...


----------



## Redfish

Timmy said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?   This shooting is a direct result of the left wing policy of letting everyone into this country with no vetting.
> 
> The blood of these dead americans is on the hands of Obama and everyone who supports his treasonous open border policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a citizen.  Let's talk about the NRA and loose gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the far left drones goes right on narrative..
> 
> Remember it is you far left drones that only want the criminals to have guns..
> 
> If you far left drones had your way car bombs would be the norm in the US..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far left?  How about you righties jumping on "obama and open borders."
Click to expand...



Obama and Hillary want to let in thousands of unvetted muslim "refugees".    Are you really so naïve that you think they are all good people?


----------



## rdean

2aguy said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump rhetoric encourages attacks and radicals.  A Fact!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...that is why bernie and hilary supporters are the ones throwing the punches and the eggs....at Trump supporters who simply retreat.........
Click to expand...

You mean those people were killed with eggs?


Aryan Nations - Official Site

The Official International Hammerskin Nation Website

Traditionalist American Knights of the Ku Klux Klan KKK

http://www.kkk.com/

  Think Democrats belong to any of them?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

MSNBC already pushing the gun control narrative.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"CBS: Orlando mass shooting is ISLAMIC TERROR ATTACK; We told you."

Exploiting a tragedy for some perceived partisan gain and to justify your bigotry and hate – you and those who agree with you are indeed scum.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Timmy said:


> Targeting gays is something the Islamic's extremists and Christian extremists both agree on.



No it isn't you worthless piece of shit.


----------



## 2aguy

Care4all said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING 50 DEAD!!!!
> 
> Yes updated....50 DEAD.
> 
> 3rd worst terror attack on US soil after Pearl Harbor and 9/11.
> 
> Good job liberals. Let's embrace Islam and open those borders!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oklahoma city?  Tim McVeigh ring a bell?
Click to expand...



9/11....3,000 dead Americans and Foreigners...ring a bell?


----------



## boedicca

SassyIrishLass said:


> MSNBC already pushing the gun control narrative.




Of course.   And then they'll weave in how this was caused by Trump and the Tea Party.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Redfish said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?   This shooting is a direct result of the left wing policy of letting everyone into this country with no vetting.
> 
> The blood of these dead americans is on the hands of Obama and everyone who supports his treasonous open border policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a citizen.  Let's talk about the NRA and loose gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Was he an NRA member?   Did he have a CC permit?   Did he pass a background check?
> 
> He could have used a bomb and killed even more.   Trying to blame this on the NRA or guns is just a bullshit PC lie that you libs try to put out after every radical Islamic attack.
Click to expand...


It's Timmy... worthless moron Timmy.


----------



## Rustic

rdean said:


> I just watched a news report that the father of the guy who killed 50 people at Pulse said his son wasn't part of an extremist group.  That he saw two men kissing in public and it really upset him.
> 
> Thank God it's not Muslim based.  It's just another crazy right winger who hates gays.


It's a Muslim thing… They just kill gays


----------



## 2aguy

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "CBS: Orlando mass shooting is ISLAMIC TERROR ATTACK; We told you."
> 
> Exploiting a tragedy for some perceived partisan gain and to justify your bigotry and hate – you and those who agree with you are indeed scum.



bigotry and hate.....if the guy was a devout muslim with ties to terror group or at least sympathy for them...show the bigotry and hate asshole......


----------



## boedicca

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "CBS: Orlando mass shooting is ISLAMIC TERROR ATTACK; We told you."
> 
> Exploiting a tragedy for some perceived partisan gain and to justify your bigotry and hate – you and those who agree with you are indeed scum.



You are a moron.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "CBS: Orlando mass shooting is ISLAMIC TERROR ATTACK; We told you."
> 
> Exploiting a tragedy for some perceived partisan gain and to justify your bigotry and hate – you and those who agree with you are indeed scum.



You mean like MSNBC's Joy Reid was doing on Meet The Press pushing gun control? That kind of partisan gain?


----------



## Google

Bill Maher, to his credit, is the only prominent voice on the left that has any sanity or conviction of belief and not a total hypocrite on Islam.  And he is 100% right when he says that this issue will cost crooked Hillary the election.


The gay community is slowing coming around to the fact that the left is not their ally.  They have used them and are now on to their next group they can exploit and use.  The gay community has a history of being dissidents that used satire and comedy as their most effective weapons in a cultural war that they have won.  Here


Timmy said:


> Targeting gays is something the Islamic's extremists and Christian extremists both agree on.




This is absurdity I am talking about.  This is the abject complete stupidity of the left on this issue demonstrated succinctly in one sentence.  TEN Islamic countries the punishment for being gay is execution.  All the atrocities in the Islamic world, and your fictitious and bullshit sentiment that "Christians are doing it too"--you sir are devoid of critical thinking and undeserving of being heard. 

Tell us about Crusades and Salem Witch Trails--regal us all with the modern comparison to what the Islamic world has wrought.


----------



## 2aguy

But.....was he a White Hispanic Muslim?


----------



## whitehall

Sounds kind of ridiculous that hypocrite Goggle would move it's operations to an Islamic country where they execute homosexuals, in order to protest a law preventing men from using the ladies room in the U.S. but hypocrisy is what the left is about these days.


----------



## JimH52

If he was a citizen, Donnie will need to set up internment camps, like WW2.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Redfish said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?   This shooting is a direct result of the left wing policy of letting everyone into this country with no vetting.
> 
> The blood of these dead americans is on the hands of Obama and everyone who supports his treasonous open border policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a citizen.  Let's talk about the NRA and loose gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the far left drones goes right on narrative..
> 
> Remember it is you far left drones that only want the criminals to have guns..
> 
> If you far left drones had your way car bombs would be the norm in the US..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far left?  How about you righties jumping on "obama and open borders."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama and Hillary want to let in thousands of unvetted muslim "refugees".    Are you really so naïve that you think they are all good people?
Click to expand...


Liberals don't give a shit about the lasting effects of their idiocy. Anything that trashes Christianity is good for them.. Then when something like this happens they spew the most moronic horse shit you've ever heard.. It's comical at best and pathetic which is their norm. Liberals own this.. 1000%  Importing terrorism.


----------



## mudwhistle

Theowl32 said:


> How long before the lying muslim in the white house calls it a terror attack?


They're trying to avoid talking about this guy being Muslim. I just tuned in an hour ago and nobody is saying he's Muslim.


----------



## boedicca

2aguy said:


> But.....was he a White Hispanic Muslim?




Inquiring Minds want to know if he's a Trump Supporter.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Why are you starting multiple threads on the same subject?


----------



## AvgGuyIA

bodecea said:


> with the support and cheers of RWrs.


. What the hell is your defect, bodecea?  Stop it!


----------



## LoneLaugher

mudwhistle said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long before the lying muslim in the white house calls it a terror attack?
> 
> 
> 
> They're trying avoid talking about this guy being Muslim. I just tuned in an hour ago and nobody is saying he's Muslim.
Click to expand...


His parents are from Afghanistan. He is probably Muslim. 

Next lie.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Google said:


> The gay community is slowing coming around to the fact that the left is not their ally.



They are?  Guarantee to you over 90% of them will vote for Hillary and not Trump.


----------



## 2aguy

Can I post here?


----------



## Theowl32

mudwhistle said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long before the lying muslim in the white house calls it a terror attack?
> 
> 
> 
> They're trying to avoid talking about this guy being Muslim. I just tuned in an hour ago and nobody is saying he's Muslim.
Click to expand...

Aren't they pathetic


----------



## boedicca

2aguy said:


> Can I post here?




Apparently so.


----------



## bucs90

Folks.....open the borders. Stop being bigots.


----------



## Czernobog

Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

boedicca said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But.....was he a White Hispanic Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inquiring Minds want to know if he's a Trump Supporter.
Click to expand...


Hardly.... he's a Muslim.  So I'd say given Trumps statements about Muslims, hardly a supporter.  He's a gay hating Muslim.. as are most Muslims.


----------



## Rustic

JimH52 said:


> If he was a citizen, Donnie will need to set up internment camps, like WW2.


...And a Muslim
Lol


----------



## boedicca

JimH52 said:


> If he was a citizen, Donnie will need to set up internment camps, like WW2.



Internment camps are a Democrat program, bub.  You did it to the Japanese in WWII, and have herded poor blacks into inner city ghettos (thanks to LBJ) for decades.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Czernobog said:


> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.



He's a Muslim.


----------



## Care4all

2aguy said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING 50 DEAD!!!!
> 
> Yes updated....50 DEAD.
> 
> 3rd worst terror attack on US soil after Pearl Harbor and 9/11.
> 
> Good job liberals. Let's embrace Islam and open those borders!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oklahoma city?  Tim McVeigh ring a bell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11....3,000 dead Americans and Foreigners...ring a bell?
Click to expand...

Did you read his post and what I was responding to, or are you trying to make some obscure point that has nothing to do with my response to his claim?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Jesus

Say a prayer for the people affected


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Muslim.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Damn CBS says 50 dead now 



.


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> Can I post here?



Yeah, pretty much any time we have a mass shooting, we can expect you to show up and blame ANYTHING but the fact the guy was able to get an assault weapon and kill a lot of people. 

so please have at it.


----------



## Rustic

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gay community is slowing coming around to the fact that the left is not their ally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are?  Guarantee to you over 90% of them will vote for Hillary and not Trump.
Click to expand...

True, political correctness blinds them...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bucs90 said:


> Folks.....open the borders. Stop being bigots.



The shooter was an American citizen, dipshit.


----------



## Iceweasel

Timmy said:


> Targeting gays is something the Islamic's extremists and Christian extremists both agree on.


Huh? The voices are making you publicly look very stupid.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Grampa Murked U said:


> Jesus
> 
> Say a prayer for the people affected



What good will that do?


----------



## Divine Wind

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Hardly.... he's a Muslim.  So I'd say given Trumps statements about Muslims, hardly a supporter.  *He's a gay hating* Muslim.. as are most Muslims.


This thread proves there are lots of "gay hating" Americans and "Christians" too.


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I post here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty much any time we have a mass shooting, we can expect you to show up and blame ANYTHING but the fact the guy was able to get an assault weapon and kill a lot of people.
> 
> so please have at it.
Click to expand...



You mean he went to a gun free zone and committed an illegal act with one gun out of 357,000,000 guns that were not used to commit murder today.........that is what you are upset about......

moron.


----------



## Google

Timmy said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Targeting gays is something the Islamic's extremists and Christian extremists both agree on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS,  when have Christians murdered gays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throughout history.
Click to expand...


Throughout history.  You have to literally go back two hundred years or more to find a comparison with what is occurring in the MODERN Islamic world.  You haven't a point to make, or a thought within your vacuous head.  Why do you justify and excuse the bigotry and intolerance, holding tight to this laughable and downright stupid belief that Christianity and Islam are just as intolerant and bigoted.  Christians allowed nude art in the Middle Ages--and in MODERN times they are having to cover up art as to not offend and be murdered by Islamist.  

"Artists", who are actually coward know-nothing leftists, smear shit on depictions of the Virgin Mary in New York--among many, many examples of disrespecting Christianity.  No death threats.  Bill Maher frequently reminds his viewers, he isn't afraid of Christians he is afraid of Muslims.  Now think, try and demonstrate a sliver of critical thinking, what do you think the response would be if these same "artists", who were praised for their courage, did the same to Islam.  Think hard.


----------



## Iceweasel

WinterBorn said:


> Databases help keep known lunatics from buying guns at gun shops.  Waiting until after the crazy fuckers kill someone to speak up about someone being crazy makes you an accessory to the crime.


Which database foresees future events? Tarot cards?


----------



## rdean

I'm surprised Republicans would be upset over 50 dead gays.


----------



## Wry Catcher

DarkFury said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we don't know who is responsible at this point, perhaps we'd better save wild accusations until you know you won't look stupid later if it proves to be some other party.
> 
> 
> 
> *You asked for a guess.
> Gun fire + bomb vest = Sand Ni99er.*
Click to expand...


A bigot for sure, just like you!


----------



## 2aguy

one thing is for sure...

obama is pissed...this is a perfect place to call for gun control...but the muslim guy messed that up by being a muslim...now obama has to ignore the muslim part and the press has to ignore it...and it just makes it harder for his teleprompter to cover for him....


----------



## SassyIrishLass

rdean said:


> I'm surprised Republicans would be upset over 50 dead gays.



Because you're fucking stupid trying to push the political agenda


----------



## 2aguy

rdean said:


> I'm surprised Republicans would be upset over 50 dead gays.




Repulicans don't hate gays...you guys hate republicans...as we see at every rally where you beat them up and throw eggs at them.....


----------



## Divine Wind

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> They are?  Guarantee to you over 90% of them will vote for Hillary and not Trump.


_IF_ they vote at all.  Obviously in such a  case, they'd be voting for the "lesser of two evils" in terms of who is attacking their rights as American citizens.


----------



## Rustic

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I post here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty much any time we have a mass shooting, we can expect you to show up and blame ANYTHING but the fact the guy was able to get an assault weapon and kill a lot of people.
> 
> so please have at it.
Click to expand...

And yet you think more gun control laws would have prevented this? You should know by now Muslims don't obey any laws but their own from their God Mohammed.
BTW - ar15s are just sporting rifles, get your facts right. Dumbass
Lol


----------



## Wry Catcher

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I post here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty much any time we have a mass shooting, we can expect you to show up and blame ANYTHING but the fact the guy was able to get an assault weapon and kill a lot of people.
> 
> so please have at it.
Click to expand...


Spot on!


----------



## Czernobog

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Muslim.
Click to expand...

And?  American.  Citizen.  In what way do you think his being a Muslim should affect how this case is handled?


----------



## SassyIrishLass




----------



## mudwhistle

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?   This shooting is a direct result of the left wing policy of letting everyone into this country with no vetting.
> 
> The blood of these dead americans is on the hands of Obama and everyone who supports his treasonous open border policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a citizen.  Let's talk about the NRA and loose gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the far left drones goes right on narrative..
> 
> Remember it is you far left drones that only want the criminals to have guns..
> 
> If you far left drones had your way car bombs would be the norm in the US..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far left?  How about you righties jumping on "obama and open borders."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama and Hillary want to let in thousands of unvetted muslim "refugees".    Are you really so naïve that you think they are all good people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals don't give a shit about the lasting effects of their idiocy. Anything that trashes Christianity is good for them.. Then when something like this happens they spew the most moronic horse shit you've ever heard.. It's comical at best and pathetic which is their norm. Liberals own this.. 1000%  Importing terrorism.
Click to expand...

Yep......missed seeing your posts BTW.


----------



## Kondor3

Dogmaphobe said:


> I don't think you are really being fair to rdean, here, Kondor. I have read lots and lots of his posts and have yet to notice one that ISN'T stupid.  He's just being consistent, here.


Yes... you are entirely correct... I was wrong... my apologies to him-her-it, and to all... my bad... I am _soooooo_ ashamed... won't happen again...


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> You mean he went to a gun free zone and committed an illegal act with one gun out of 357,000,000 guns that were not used to commit murder today.........that is what you are upset about......



Was it a "gun free zone"?  

And do you really think that if someone had a gun in a noisy, crowded night club erupting into chaos, they'd have really been that much help?  

But like I said, whenever there is a mass shooting, you will show up with NRA talking points about how a guy who was apparently on the FBI's terror watch list was able to buy a military grade weapon is totally what the Founders had in mind when they said "Well regulated Militia'.


----------



## 2aguy

This is the worst muslim terrorist attack on U.S. soil since 9/11...right....on obama's watch...as he is bringing in thousands of un-vetted muslims from war torn syria.......right?


----------



## SwimExpert

LadyGunSlinger said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I'm hearing, the guy was an American.
> 
> Also, all of you who continue to insist on this islamophobic nonsense are no better than liberals crying for gun control laws.  The vast majority of gun owners are law abiding citizens, and the vast majority of Muslims are law abiding citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotta love the PC morons.
Click to expand...


Is that your way of saying that you want to ban guns for lawful citizens because of a slim minority of criminals?


----------



## mudwhistle

SassyIrishLass said:


>


Must be a hoax.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Divine.Wind said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are?  Guarantee to you over 90% of them will vote for Hillary and not Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> _IF_ they vote at all.  Obviously in such a  case, they'd be voting for the "lesser of two evils" in terms of who is attacking their rights as American citizens.
Click to expand...


Conservatives have been the ones consistently attacking their rights as American citizens.  You think gays don't know that?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Muslim.
Click to expand...

And you’re a hateful rightwing bigot.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

mudwhistle said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a citizen.  Let's talk about the NRA and loose gun laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the far left drones goes right on narrative..
> 
> Remember it is you far left drones that only want the criminals to have guns..
> 
> If you far left drones had your way car bombs would be the norm in the US..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far left?  How about you righties jumping on "obama and open borders."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama and Hillary want to let in thousands of unvetted muslim "refugees".    Are you really so naïve that you think they are all good people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals don't give a shit about the lasting effects of their idiocy. Anything that trashes Christianity is good for them.. Then when something like this happens they spew the most moronic horse shit you've ever heard.. It's comical at best and pathetic which is their norm. Liberals own this.. 1000%  Importing terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep......missed seeing your posts BTW.
Click to expand...


Missed you!


----------



## SwimExpert

SassyIrishLass said:


>




B-but, but....REFUGEES!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are?  Guarantee to you over 90% of them will vote for Hillary and not Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> _IF_ they vote at all.  Obviously in such a  case, they'd be voting for the "lesser of two evils" in terms of who is attacking their rights as American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives have been the ones consistently attacking their rights as American citizens.  You think gays don't know that?
Click to expand...

This isn't a debate about Gay rights.. this is about DEAD Americans.. Stop labeling everyone and worry about our nation being at risk.. Vote for a liberal- no one gives a shit.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

mudwhistle said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a hoax.
Click to expand...


If it's on the Internet it must be true


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are?  Guarantee to you over 90% of them will vote for Hillary and not Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> _IF_ they vote at all.  Obviously in such a  case, they'd be voting for the "lesser of two evils" in terms of who is attacking their rights as American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives have been the ones consistently attacking their rights as American citizens.  You think gays don't know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't a debate about Gay rights.. this is about DEAD Americans.. Stop labeling everyone and worry about our nation being at risk.. Vote for a liberal- no one gives a shit.
Click to expand...


We're not at risk.


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he went to a gun free zone and committed an illegal act with one gun out of 357,000,000 guns that were not used to commit murder today.........that is what you are upset about......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a "gun free zone"?
> 
> And do you really think that if someone had a gun in a noisy, crowded night club erupting into chaos, they'd have really been that much help?
> 
> But like I said, whenever there is a mass shooting, you will show up with NRA talking points about how a guy who was apparently on the FBI's terror watch list was able to buy a military grade weapon is totally what the Founders had in mind when they said "Well regulated Militia'.
Click to expand...



I don't use NRA talking points...they should be using mine......

Again....France has made actual, fully automatic rifles completely illegal in France, they have no gun stores, you can't buy them and law abiding people cannot own them....and in that country with extreme gun control and no access to fully automatic rifles....terrorists on your magic watch lists easily got fully automatic rifles and grenades and murdered 140 people and injured hundreds of others...


Would you anti gun loons please explain what these magic Watch Lists are and how they actually stop determined terrorists from getting weapons......we would really like to know.............


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’re a hateful rightwing bigot.
Click to expand...

LMFAO  You're hate filled for calling a Muslim a Muslim.. I LOVE IT.. Deranged^^^^^


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's on the Internet it must be true
Click to expand...


You're getting annoying, really annoying.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are?  Guarantee to you over 90% of them will vote for Hillary and not Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> _IF_ they vote at all.  Obviously in such a  case, they'd be voting for the "lesser of two evils" in terms of who is attacking their rights as American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives have been the ones consistently attacking their rights as American citizens.  You think gays don't know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't a debate about Gay rights.. this is about DEAD Americans.. Stop labeling everyone and worry about our nation being at risk.. Vote for a liberal- no one gives a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not at risk.
Click to expand...

Tell that to 50 dead people.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Now you know why there have been no mass shootings in Chicago gay bars.  





2aguy said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope little Marco wasn't in there.
> Can someone check?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know obama wasn't in there because the Secret Service would have stopped the attack....
Click to expand...

.


----------



## AmericanFirst1

cnm said:


> After all, it might be a cracker gun nut.


Nope, afghan camel jockey.


----------



## NLT

cnm said:


> After all, it might be a cracker gun nut.


dumbass


----------



## Divine Wind

Indofred said:


> As no one knows who he was yet, there is a lot of room for posters such as your good self to look like fuck faced idiots if he proves to be one of the far right gun loving gentlemen so many Texans would love to have bum fuck them.
> Just an observation.


What happened to your appeal to wait for facts?  It seems you hate Texans and anyone else who disagrees with you.  I see no difference between your hate and the hate you claim to disavow.


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> Would you anti gun loons please explain what these magic Watch Lists are and how they actually stop determined terrorists from getting weapons......we would really like to know.............



The FBI has a Terrorist Watch List that keeps these people off Airplanes.... 

But not from buying guns because the NRA_ INSISTED_ that it not be used for that.


----------



## Divine Wind

SassyIrishLass said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised Republicans would be upset over 50 dead gays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're fucking stupid trying to push the political agenda
Click to expand...

This thread gives evidence rdean is correct.

Example:


Steve_McGarrett said:


> Let's hope he wiped as many disease ridden sodomites out as he could!. This is today's feel good story.


----------



## SwimExpert

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This isn't a debate about Gay rights.. this is about DEAD Americans.. Stop labeling everyone and worry about our nation being at risk.. Vote for a liberal- no one gives a shit.



If this had happened at a church, you'd be saying that it's about Christian rights.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Conservative Islamic jihadist with guns and a bomb vest.

This is about LGBT rights.  It is about terrorism.

Police: 50 feared dead after Florida nightclub terror attack
CNN‎ - 13 mins ago
Pulse nightclub: Gunfire erupted at a club in Orlando, Florida, with multiple injuries reported. ... just hours after a shooter opened fire in what appears to be the deadliest mass ...
What We Know About Omar Mateen, Suspected Orlando Night Club Shooter
ABC News‎ - 6 mins ago
Orlando Nightclub Shooting: 'We consider this an act of terrorism,' 20 dead inside Pulse Nightclub, officials say
WFTV Orlando‎ - 24 mins ago
More news for orlando nightclub shooter


----------



## Katzndogz

This was an American citizen.  The same way that the attacks in Brussela was done by Belgian citizens and the terrorist attacks were done by French citizens.

The terrorist was a muslim.  An ethnic Afghan that no more though of himself as an American as Osama bin Laden did.


----------



## Czernobog

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’re a hateful rightwing bigot.
Click to expand...

Well, he is just stating the facts, as he understands them.  The police have confirmed that he was "radicalized" by some group.  stating that fact doesn't make Soggy a bigot.  However, I would like Soggy to tell us what makes that important, ideologically, or politically.

Trump's wall wouldn't have prevented this.  Trump's ban of Muslim immigrants would not have prevented this.  So, what does Soggy think could have been done, related to this *American Citizen* being a Muslim, to have prevented this?


----------



## Divine Wind

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you anti gun loons please explain what these magic Watch Lists are and how they actually stop determined terrorists from getting weapons......we would really like to know.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI has a Terrorist Watch List that keeps these people off Airplanes....
> 
> But not from buying guns because the NRA_ INSISTED_ that it not be used for that.
Click to expand...

More proof you hate the Constitution and seek to deprive American citizens of their rights without due process.


----------



## Nosmo King

2aguy said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can Comservative politics prevent such tragedies?  Why did the OP and other Conservatives jump so quickly to blame Liberals?
> 
> We have seen terror attacks with Republicans in charge, and yet no Comservative cited domestic politics to blame then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...before 3,000 Americans were murdered by muslim terrorists you might have had a point...now...not so much.....considering democrats want to import more democrat voters from muslim countries without taking that oh so important step of vetting them......the votes count...American gay lives don't....
Click to expand...

.01%.  That's the percentage of Muslims involved in terrorist organizations.  .01%

Saying all Muslims are terrorists because all Muslims believe Westerners should die is like saying all Christians feel that it's fitting and proper to protest at military funerals, like the Westboro Baptists do because all Christians believe that homosexuality is a sin.


----------



## guno

Is it any surprise with the constant vitriol against gays by rightwing Christians and their ilk? the blood is on their hands just as much as the shooter, it cannot be washed off and will not be forgotten. Remember, the chickens always come home to roost


----------



## Rustic

SassyIrishLass said:


>


Of course he's a dem... They can't tolerate views other than their own.
Made obvious on Barrys watch, most all of these mass shootings are people emboldened "their" guy is in the White House...


----------



## Obiwan

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks.....open the borders. Stop being bigots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was an American citizen, dipshit.
Click to expand...

And his mother moved here from Afghanistan (a terrorist hotbed)...

As a matter of fact, if I recall correctly, the Boston Bombers' mother brought them here from Chechnya (which also has a muslim terrorist problem)...

So, are you too stupid to make the connection between letting people from terrorist areas in and having them (or their offspring) continue their traditions here???


----------



## Czernobog

Tipsycatlover said:


> This was an American citizen.  The same way that the attacks in Brussela was done by Belgian citizens and the terrorist attacks were done by French citizens.
> 
> The terrorist was a muslim.  *An ethnic Afghan that no more though of himself as an American as Osama bin Laden did.*


To the *BOLD*:  Do you have any actual, evidence of that claim?  Because, not one news source has reported that.  "Radicalized" does not necessarily indicate that he had renounced his American citizenship.


----------



## SwimExpert

Rustic said:


> Of course he's a dem... They can't tolerate views other than their own.



God damn Democrats, always hatin' on the gays....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's on the Internet it must be true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're getting annoying, really annoying.
Click to expand...


Because I prefer honesty instead of bullshit propaganda?  Where is your source for this Internet meme?  How do we even know that's really a picture of the shooter?  Where is the evidence of his voter registration?

Pony up or shut up.  Anyone can put anything on the Internet


----------



## Rustic

Nosmo King said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can Comservative politics prevent such tragedies?  Why did the OP and other Conservatives jump so quickly to blame Liberals?
> 
> We have seen terror attacks with Republicans in charge, and yet no Comservative cited domestic politics to blame then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...before 3,000 Americans were murdered by muslim terrorists you might have had a point...now...not so much.....considering democrats want to import more democrat voters from muslim countries without taking that oh so important step of vetting them......the votes count...American gay lives don't....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .01%.  That's the percentage of Muslims involved in terrorist organizations.  .01%
> 
> Saying all Muslims are terrorists because all Muslims believe Westerners should die is like saying all Christians feel that it's fitting and proper to protest at military funerals, like the Westboro Baptists do because all Christians believe that homosexuality is a sin.
Click to expand...

Christians don't define Christianity...
Muhamed does defines Islam...


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's on the Internet it must be true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're getting annoying, really annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I prefer honesty instead of bullshit propaganda?  Where is your source for this Internet meme?  How do we even know that's really a picture of the shooter?  Where is the evidence of his voter registration?
> 
> Pony up or shut up.  Anyone can put anything on the Internet
Click to expand...


You're in position to give me direction, troll. How's that? Now you can go ahead and prove it's "propaganda" or YOU can shut up


----------



## Divine Wind

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are?  Guarantee to you over 90% of them will vote for Hillary and not Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> _IF_ they vote at all.  Obviously in such a  case, they'd be voting for the "lesser of two evils" in terms of who is attacking their rights as American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives have been the ones consistently attacking their rights as American citizens.  You think gays don't know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't a debate about Gay rights.. this is about DEAD Americans.. Stop labeling everyone and worry about our nation being at risk.. Vote for a liberal- no one gives a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not at risk.
Click to expand...

Agreed, not at risk as a nation.  As individuals, a very limited risk compared to dying of heart disease or car accidents.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you anti gun loons please explain what these magic Watch Lists are and how they actually stop determined terrorists from getting weapons......we would really like to know.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI has a Terrorist Watch List that keeps these people off Airplanes....
> 
> But not from buying guns because the NRA_ INSISTED_ that it not be used for that.
Click to expand...


A lot of people end up on the watch list who are completely innocent.


----------



## Czernobog

Obiwan said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks.....open the borders. Stop being bigots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was an American citizen, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his mother moved here from Afghanistan (a terrorist hotbed)...
> 
> As a matter of fact, if I recall correctly, the Boston Bombers' mother brought them here from Chechnya (which also has a muslim terrorist problem)...
> 
> So, are you too stupid to make the connection between letting people from terrorist areas in and having them (or their offspring) continue their traditions here???
Click to expand...

So, we should do what with the grown offspring of Middle Eastern immigrants, exactly?


----------



## Mac1958

guno said:


> Is it any surprise with the constant vitriol against gays by rightwing Christians and their ilk? the blood is on their hands just as much as the shooter, it cannot be washed off and will not be forgotten. Remember, the chickens always come home to roost


And here we go.

The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?
.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's on the Internet it must be true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're getting annoying, really annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I prefer honesty instead of bullshit propaganda?  Where is your source for this Internet meme?  How do we even know that's really a picture of the shooter?  Where is the evidence of his voter registration?
> 
> Pony up or shut up.  Anyone can put anything on the Internet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're in position to give me direction, troll. How's that? Now you can go ahead and prove it's "propaganda" or YOU can shut up
Click to expand...


You posted it, not me.  The onus is on you to cite your source and prove it's true.  Should be easy to do, right?  It's not up to me to prove a negative.


----------



## rdean

SassyIrishLass said:


>


Right wingers have said AIDS is God's cure for being gay. Guess one got tired of waiting.
A gay hating religious right winger. They are all pretty much the same. They just wear different labels.


----------



## paulitician

Omar Mir Seddique Mateen

Born November 16, 1986

Currently residing in Fort Pierce, Florida

He registered to vote July 19, 2006

He is registered in the Florida Democratic Party


----------



## Lipush

This is a sad and horrible event. Have strength, Florida.


----------



## Rustic

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he went to a gun free zone and committed an illegal act with one gun out of 357,000,000 guns that were not used to commit murder today.........that is what you are upset about......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a "gun free zone"?
> 
> And do you really think that if someone had a gun in a noisy, crowded night club erupting into chaos, they'd have really been that much help?
> 
> But like I said, whenever there is a mass shooting, you will show up with NRA talking points about how a guy who was apparently on the FBI's terror watch list was able to buy a military grade weapon is totally what the Founders had in mind when they said "Well regulated Militia'.
Click to expand...

Look again dumbass, an ar 15 is just a sporting rifle... Lol


----------



## AvgGuyIA

2aguy said:


> If it is a muslim targeting gay Americans....this story will be over before Noon...........nothing to see here


Are there any wagering going on how Obama will present this incident to the public in his press conference?  


Islamic Terrorist attack
Gay mafia
Workplace violence
RightwingFundamentalism
Result of 2nd Amendment


----------



## WillowTree

There is a blonde bimbo on MSNBC who referred to the Boston Marathon shooting! The Boston Marathon was a bombing a pressure cooker bomb and of course tom broke with did not correct her but launched into the pitch for gun control. Gawd. Liberal media sucks.


----------



## Rustic

SwimExpert said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B-but, but....REFUGEES!
Click to expand...

Most All of these mass shootings are done by progressives... Lol


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

rdean said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers have said AIDS is God's cure for being gay. Guess one got tired of waiting.
> A gay hating religious right winger. They are all pretty much the same. They just wear different labels.
Click to expand...

You are insufferable


----------



## SwimExpert

AvgGuyIA said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is a muslim targeting gay Americans....this story will be over before Noon...........nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any wagering going on how Obama will present this incident to the public in his speech?
> 
> 
> Islamic Terrorist attack
> Gay mafia
> Workplace violence
> RightwingFundamentalism
> Guns
Click to expand...


6.  A tragedy that you weren't there.


----------



## bucs90

Fellow patriots....join me in standing with our fellow American victims of this TERROR ATTACK....many of whom appear to be gay.

We stand with you and pray for all victims. DO NOT LET THIS EVIL TERROR THREAT DEFEAT OUR COUNTRY. They target all of us....and today....they targeted our gay citizens.


----------



## WillowTree

Oh and she said since the shooters daddy said this has nothing to do with religion then that's that.


----------



## rdean

Put gay people to death? Ted Cruz, Bobby Jindal and Mike Huckabee to speak at Iowa “religious liberty” conference led by noxious right-wing radio host

To the people who want it to happen, does it matter how it happened?


----------



## Nosmo King

Rustic said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can Comservative politics prevent such tragedies?  Why did the OP and other Conservatives jump so quickly to blame Liberals?
> 
> We have seen terror attacks with Republicans in charge, and yet no Comservative cited domestic politics to blame then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...before 3,000 Americans were murdered by muslim terrorists you might have had a point...now...not so much.....considering democrats want to import more democrat voters from muslim countries without taking that oh so important step of vetting them......the votes count...American gay lives don't....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .01%.  That's the percentage of Muslims involved in terrorist organizations.  .01%
> 
> Saying all Muslims are terrorists because all Muslims believe Westerners should die is like saying all Christians feel that it's fitting and proper to protest at military funerals, like the Westboro Baptists do because all Christians believe that homosexuality is a sin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christians don't define Christianity...
> Muhamed does defines Islam...
Click to expand...

If Muslims are as devout as Christians, why are only .01% of Muslims radical?  

You don't know enough about theology to attempt conclusions.


----------



## Rustic

SwimExpert said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he's a dem... They can't tolerate views other than their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn Democrats, always hatin' on the gays....
Click to expand...

He was a registered Democrat, he did some hate'n on them gays at that nightclub... Lol


----------



## jknowgood

bodecea said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC just reported there was a controlled explosion and the gunman is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> The MO of an Islamic terrorist.  For the gays and liberals in this thread, just replace "Islamic" with Christian or conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly...sounds like one of your fellow mooslims.
Click to expand...

Fellow muslim like Obama? He is letting them cross the border without resistance and you support it. You are the queers worst enemy, even though you are one.


----------



## PredFan

I'm in fact, three blocks away.




Depending on how you define a block.


----------



## BlackSand

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Conservatives have been the ones consistently attacking their rights as American citizens.  You think gays don't know that?



You are damn right the gays know how their rights are being attacked ... That's why they are joining the Pink Pistols.

.


----------



## Czernobog

Rustic said:


> Most All of these mass shootings are done by progressives... Lol


I presume you have statistics, and a source to support that claim?


----------



## SwimExpert

WillowTree said:


> Oh and she said since the shooters daddy said this has nothing to do with religion then that's that.



Well, his father would be far more qualified to speculate on the man's state of mind than you.  The father said that he seemed to become irate when seeing two men kissing a few weeks back.  That suggests this could have been just plain old homophobia.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BlackSand said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives have been the ones consistently attacking their rights as American citizens.  You think gays don't know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are damn right the gays know how their rights are being attacked ... That's why they are joining the Pink Pistols.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

For the sake of an argument let's say you're right.
Rights attacked =/= murdered in cold blood

This board needs to get a grip


----------



## Rustic

Nosmo King said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can Comservative politics prevent such tragedies?  Why did the OP and other Conservatives jump so quickly to blame Liberals?
> 
> We have seen terror attacks with Republicans in charge, and yet no Comservative cited domestic politics to blame then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...before 3,000 Americans were murdered by muslim terrorists you might have had a point...now...not so much.....considering democrats want to import more democrat voters from muslim countries without taking that oh so important step of vetting them......the votes count...American gay lives don't....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .01%.  That's the percentage of Muslims involved in terrorist organizations.  .01%
> 
> Saying all Muslims are terrorists because all Muslims believe Westerners should die is like saying all Christians feel that it's fitting and proper to protest at military funerals, like the Westboro Baptists do because all Christians believe that homosexuality is a sin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christians don't define Christianity...
> Muhamed does defines Islam...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Muslims are as devout as Christians, why are only .01% of Muslims radical?
> 
> You don't know enough about theology to attempt conclusions.
Click to expand...


The Islam God 
*MUHAMMAD*

Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.

*What is important to understand is that none of these depraved and criminal acts are seen as crimes to Muslims, except if they are committed by someone else. *They are all holy, divine acts that their own prophet indulged in and therefore they have been given the stamp of validation as the moral code to be emulated by all Muslim men. They are all Sunna [The traditional portion of Muslim law based on Muhammad’s words or acts, accepted (together with the Koran) as authoritative by Muslims].


Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.

Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.

Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.

Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.

Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?

Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.

Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).

Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.

Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.

Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.

Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.

Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.

Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.

Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.

Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.

Married his daughter–in–law.

Approved prostitution.

Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.

Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.

Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.

Advocated suicide attacks.

Executed apostates and homosexuals.

Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.

Honor killings of Muslim women and children.

Beat alcoholics.  Lied.

Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.

Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.

Tortured a man out of greed.

Looted and plundered.

Preached hate for people of other religions.

Extorted money from other religions

Forced conversions to Islam

Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.


----------



## PredFan

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "CBS: Orlando mass shooting is ISLAMIC TERROR ATTACK; We told you."
> 
> Exploiting a tragedy for some perceived partisan gain and to justify your bigotry and hate – you and those who agree with you are indeed scum.



The left already beat us to it with the gun control narrative.


----------



## Czernobog

Rustic said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he's a dem... They can't tolerate views other than their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn Democrats, always hatin' on the gays....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a registered Democrat, he did some hate'n on them gays at that nightclub... Lol
Click to expand...

You aren't really taking your cues from some unconfirmed internet meme, are you?  No one in law enforcement has given any such information.  No news source is providing such details.  But, if an anonymous internet meme said it, it must be so, right?


----------



## bucs90

Holy shit.....Muslim killers dad is speaking out....

He says it wasn't about religion...but instead....his son snapped after seeing 2 men kiss in Miami

Mass Casualties After 'Terrorism' at Orlando Gay Club


The left WILL TRY LIKE HOLY HELL to make this more about gun control and anti-gay than ISLAM.


----------



## WillowTree

SwimExpert said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I'm hearing, the guy was an American.
> 
> Also, all of you who continue to insist on this islamophobic nonsense are no better than liberals crying for gun control laws.  The vast majority of gun owners are law abiding citizens, and the vast majority of Muslims are law abiding citizens.
Click to expand...

He is an American citizen born of Afghanie parents. Migrated from New York to Fla. and was a devout Muslim.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Czernobog said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he's a dem... They can't tolerate views other than their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn Democrats, always hatin' on the gays....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a registered Democrat, he did some hate'n on them gays at that nightclub... Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't really taking your cues from some unconfirmed internet meme, are you?  No one in law enforcement has given any such information.  No news source is providing such details.  But, if an anonymous internet meme said it, it must be so, right?
Click to expand...


It's all over the news...what a conundrum for the left, a Muslim democrat shooting up a gay nightclub.


----------



## Snouter

It would be interesting to hear the Muhammad Obama and Crooked Hillary phone calls today as they discuss how their advisors want them to ignore the ISLAMIC TERROR attack or exploit it to their advantage.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The left in this thread are trying to focus on Republican politics instead of seeing the real threat that is right in front of them.

Especially rdean. Despicable


----------



## Rustic

WillowTree said:


> There is a blonde bimbo on MSNBC who referred to the Boston Marathon shooting! The Boston Marathon was a bombing a pressure cooker bomb and of course tom broke with did not correct her but launched into the pitch for gun control. Gawd. Liberal media sucks.


Their "want" of more gun control laws has made them delusional... More laws would've never stop this. Fucking idiots


----------



## SwimExpert

Czernobog said:


> You aren't really taking your cues from some unconfirmed internet meme, are you?



Don't worry, Rustic would never do that.  He takes his cues from acid trips and Magic 8 Balls.


----------



## PredFan

AvgGuyIA said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> with the support and cheers of RWrs.
> 
> 
> 
> . What the hell is your defect, bodecea?  Stop it!
Click to expand...


Liberalism is a grave mental disorder.


----------



## Czernobog

WillowTree said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I'm hearing, the guy was an American.
> 
> Also, all of you who continue to insist on this islamophobic nonsense are no better than liberals crying for gun control laws.  The vast majority of gun owners are law abiding citizens, and the vast majority of Muslims are law abiding citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an American citizen born of Afghanie parents. Migrated from New York to Fla. and was a devout Muslim.
Click to expand...

...and...?  This whole "He was a Muslim...his parents were Afghani..." keeps getting repeated, but no one has told me why that matters, or what could have been done, relating to this information, to prevent this.


----------



## Obiwan

Czernobog said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks.....open the borders. Stop being bigots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was an American citizen, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his mother moved here from Afghanistan (a terrorist hotbed)...
> 
> As a matter of fact, if I recall correctly, the Boston Bombers' mother brought them here from Chechnya (which also has a muslim terrorist problem)...
> 
> So, are you too stupid to make the connection between letting people from terrorist areas in and having them (or their offspring) continue their traditions here???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, we should do what with the grown offspring of Middle Eastern immigrants, exactly?
Click to expand...

It might already be a little late for that, but we definitely need to get a handle on the situation and stop repeating past mistakes...

As opposed to the Jackass Party position of "Bring in 100,000 more, as long as they will vote Democrat!!!"


----------



## dani67

all victim was gay ?  lesbian too ?


----------



## WillowTree

SwimExpert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and she said since the shooters daddy said this has nothing to do with religion then that's that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, his father would be far more qualified to speculate on the man's state of mind than you.  The father said that he seemed to become irate when seeing two men kissing a few weeks back.  That suggests this could have been just plain old homophobia.
Click to expand...

Oh for sure, when you strap bombs on, kill 50 and wound 53 mote, take hostages, just a little temper tantrum over two men kissing. You go with that. The chances of me believing the father are zero.


----------



## bucs90

Czernobog said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I'm hearing, the guy was an American.
> 
> Also, all of you who continue to insist on this islamophobic nonsense are no better than liberals crying for gun control laws.  The vast majority of gun owners are law abiding citizens, and the vast majority of Muslims are law abiding citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an American citizen born of Afghanie parents. Migrated from New York to Fla. and was a devout Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and...?  This whole "He was a Muslim...his parents were Afghani..." keeps getting repeated, but no one has told me why that matters, or what could have been done, relating to this information, to prevent this.
Click to expand...


Easy. Had we banned Muslim immigration years ago....his Afghanistan parents never would've been here and...thus...HE never would've been here. See how that works???

His dad saying his sons rampage was motivated by seeing 2 men kiss. Ah those tolerant peaceful Muslims....

Mass Casualties After 'Terrorism' at Orlando Gay Club


----------



## Old Yeller

Rustic said:


> How about people in gay nightclubs start arming themselves? LOL


They need to put on a shirt first.  WTH? Why no shirts on? No shoes no shirt no service?


----------



## PredFan

Czernobog said:


> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.



It's funny how you lefties love to separate people by race or ethnicity until it serves you not to, then you call them Americans no matter what their heritage.


----------



## SwimExpert

WillowTree said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I'm hearing, the guy was an American.
> 
> Also, all of you who continue to insist on this islamophobic nonsense are no better than liberals crying for gun control laws.  The vast majority of gun owners are law abiding citizens, and the vast majority of Muslims are law abiding citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an American citizen born of Afghanie parents. Migrated from New York to Fla. and was a devout Muslim.
Click to expand...


And you're American born crotch rot with 27 brain cells, 19 of which serve as redundant back ups.  What's your point?


----------



## Snouter

The other thing that this ISLAMIC TERRORISM brings up is Crooked Hillary sleeping on the job.  The lazy MSM is always riding The Donald's ass because he has a blast tweeting comments that HE has to say.  He is usually correct and always pwns his opponents.  The Donald simply does not need much sleep.  He is high energy.  Nobody can deny that fact.  Crooked Hillary sleeps a lot and most likely has a staff to do her "tweeting" for her.


----------



## Czernobog

Obiwan said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks.....open the borders. Stop being bigots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was an American citizen, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his mother moved here from Afghanistan (a terrorist hotbed)...
> 
> As a matter of fact, if I recall correctly, the Boston Bombers' mother brought them here from Chechnya (which also has a muslim terrorist problem)...
> 
> So, are you too stupid to make the connection between letting people from terrorist areas in and having them (or their offspring) continue their traditions here???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, we should do what with the grown offspring of Middle Eastern immigrants, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might already be a little late for that, but we definitely need to get a handle on the situation and stop repeating past mistakes...
> 
> As opposed to the Jackass Party position of "Bring in 100,000 more, as long as they will vote Democrat!!!"
Click to expand...

So...even though this was a crime perpetrated by an American Citizen, it's proof that we should ban all Muslim immigrants - not because those Muslims are terrorists, but because their kids *might grow up to become such*?!?!  Really?!?!?  That is your position?!?!?


----------



## Eaglewings

DarkFury said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we don't know who is responsible at this point, perhaps we'd better save wild accusations until you know you won't look stupid later if it proves to be some other party.
> 
> 
> 
> *You asked for a guess.
> Gun fire + bomb vest = Sand Ni99er.*
Click to expand...


 I have never heard them be called this before.



guno said:


> Is it any surprise with the constant vitriol against gays by rightwing Christians and their ilk? the blood is on their hands just as much as the shooter, it cannot be washed off and will not be forgotten. Remember, the chickens always come home to roost



*He saw 2 guys kissing and was angry
I am sure it was fueled by all of the gay hate all over the news this last year, it brings out the crazies....*

_"Last weekend Senator *Ted Cruz*, along with fellow GOP presidential candidates *Mike Huckabee* and Louisiana governor *Bobby Jindal*, spoke at a conference in Des Moines headed up by a man who advocates the execution of gay people — per his interpretation of the bible — and who made* his call for mass gay extermination *once again, onstage at the event, the National Religious Liberties Conference"_

Why Is the Media Ignoring Ted Cruz's Embrace of 'Kill the Gays' Pastor?


----------



## WillowTree

The left are off and running with gun grabbing. Watch MSNBC.


----------



## bucs90

Had we banned Muslim immigration decades ago this terrorist never would've been here because his parents wouldn't have come.


----------



## bucs90

WillowTree said:


> The left are off and running with gun grabbing. Watch MSNBC.



Yep. 

Guns and anti gay hate. THAT is the narrative. Islam won't be mentioned.


----------



## westwall

bodecea said:


> Ozone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has a device on him.  Hmm.. Who carries a "device" with thenm on killing sprees?
> 
> 
> 
> Columbine......they were your fellow mooslims too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can virtue signal and concern troll all you want, you're still not getting my guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't want your guns...I have my own.
Click to expand...






Yes, I do.  Funny how you want to disarm everyone so that this sort of horrible thing can be easier for the animals that commit these atrocities.  You defend Muslim violence at every turn, and then you want to disarm those who would defend themselves from it.  You're pretty fucked up.


----------



## WillowTree

SwimExpert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I'm hearing, the guy was an American.
> 
> Also, all of you who continue to insist on this islamophobic nonsense are no better than liberals crying for gun control laws.  The vast majority of gun owners are law abiding citizens, and the vast majority of Muslims are law abiding citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an American citizen born of Afghanie parents. Migrated from New York to Fla. and was a devout Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're American born crotch rot with 27 brain cells, 19 of which serve as redundant back ups.  What's your point?
Click to expand...

Stfu you moron. Attacking me won't take this terrorists Islamic extremist reality away.


----------



## Rustic

Czernobog said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most All of these mass shootings are done by progressives... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I presume you have statistics, and a source to support that claim?
Click to expand...

There is no source to support they were not progressive... Lol


----------



## Czernobog

Snouter said:


> ...this ISLAMIC TERRORISM...



...committed by *An.  American. Citizen.*  What, exactly, has Trump proposed that would address that?


----------



## paulitician

bucs90 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left are off and running with gun grabbing. Watch MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Guns and anti gay hate. THAT is the narrative. Islam won't be mentioned.
Click to expand...


Or that he's a fellow Democrat. You're Spot On. Thanks.


----------



## PredFan

rdean said:


> I'm surprised Republicans would be upset over 50 dead gays.



You are surprised because facts go against your idiotic progressive programming.


----------



## BlackSand

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are damn right the gays know how their rights are being attacked ... That's why they are joining the Pink Pistols.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> For the sake of an argument let's say you're right.
> Rights attacked =/= murdered in cold blood
> 
> This board needs to get a grip
Click to expand...


That's not what I meant at all ... I was making a comment towards gay people being upset about their rights being attacked.
So upset in fact ... They have started an organization that supports our 2nd Amendment rights.

In an interview with one of the founders ... It was interesting what he had to say about how the media and politicians tried to handle his organization.
They damn sure couldn't called them Christian fundamentalist, truck driving, redneck hayseed gun clingers ... Or anything derogatory for that matter.

The founder also had some interesting insight on how the LGBT movement could shed light on new avenues for 2nd Amendment protectors.
First off ... He said gun owners needed to stop being defensive all the time ... And that changing the culture with_ "I'm here and I'm queer"_ went a long ways towards helping people understand they have rights and there isn't crap you can do about it.

He stated there was no difference in his right to protection under the law because he was gay and his right to own firearms.
I don't have enough information at this point to speculate on all the reasons why some jackass shot up a Florida Nightclub.

.


----------



## Czernobog

bucs90 said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I'm hearing, the guy was an American.
> 
> Also, all of you who continue to insist on this islamophobic nonsense are no better than liberals crying for gun control laws.  The vast majority of gun owners are law abiding citizens, and the vast majority of Muslims are law abiding citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an American citizen born of Afghanie parents. Migrated from New York to Fla. and was a devout Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and...?  This whole "He was a Muslim...his parents were Afghani..." keeps getting repeated, but no one has told me why that matters, or what could have been done, relating to this information, to prevent this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy. Had we banned Muslim immigration years ago....his Afghanistan parents never would've been here and...thus...HE never would've been here. See how that works???
> 
> His dad saying his sons rampage was motivated by seeing 2 men kiss. Ah those tolerant peaceful Muslims....
> 
> Mass Casualties After 'Terrorism' at Orlando Gay Club
Click to expand...

So, again, we should ban Muslim Immigrants, not because *they* are likely terrorists, but because *their kids might grow up to become such*?!?!  Really????  You are seriously taking that position with a straight face?!?!?


----------



## Czernobog

PredFan said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you lefties love to separate people by race or ethnicity until it serves you not to, then you call them Americans no matter what their heritage.
Click to expand...

And his heritage matters, because...?


----------



## Rustic

Czernobog said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he's a dem... They can't tolerate views other than their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn Democrats, always hatin' on the gays....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a registered Democrat, he did some hate'n on them gays at that nightclub... Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't really taking your cues from some unconfirmed internet meme, are you?  No one in law enforcement has given any such information.  No news source is providing such details.  But, if an anonymous internet meme said it, it must be so, right?
Click to expand...

Progressives always side with Islam...
The God of Islam
*MUHAMMAD*

Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.

*What is important to understand is that none of these depraved and criminal acts are seen as crimes to Muslims, except if they are committed by someone else. *They are all holy, divine acts that their own prophet indulged in and therefore they have been given the stamp of validation as the moral code to be emulated by all Muslim men. They are all Sunna [The traditional portion of Muslim law based on Muhammad’s words or acts, accepted (together with the Koran) as authoritative by Muslims].


Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.

Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.

Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.

Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.

Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?

Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.

Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).

Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.

Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.

Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.

Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.

Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.

Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.

Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.

Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.

Married his daughter–in–law.

Approved prostitution.

Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.

Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.

Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.

Advocated suicide attacks.

Executed apostates and homosexuals.

Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.

Honor killings of Muslim women and children.

Beat alcoholics.  Lied.

Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.

Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.

Tortured a man out of greed.

Looted and plundered.

Preached hate for people of other religions.

Extorted money from other religions

Forced conversions to Islam

Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.


----------



## August West

bucs90 said:


> Had we banned Muslim immigration decades ago this terrorist never would've been here because his parents wouldn't have come.


You want to rewrite the Constitution? Goodbye amendment #2.


----------



## Manonthestreet

There was an isis threat against FL 3 days ago


----------



## Rustic

Czernobog said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I'm hearing, the guy was an American.
> 
> Also, all of you who continue to insist on this islamophobic nonsense are no better than liberals crying for gun control laws.  The vast majority of gun owners are law abiding citizens, and the vast majority of Muslims are law abiding citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an American citizen born of Afghanie parents. Migrated from New York to Fla. and was a devout Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and...?  This whole "He was a Muslim...his parents were Afghani..." keeps getting repeated, but no one has told me why that matters, or what could have been done, relating to this information, to prevent this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy. Had we banned Muslim immigration years ago....his Afghanistan parents never would've been here and...thus...HE never would've been here. See how that works???
> 
> His dad saying his sons rampage was motivated by seeing 2 men kiss. Ah those tolerant peaceful Muslims....
> 
> Mass Casualties After 'Terrorism' at Orlando Gay Club
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, again, we should ban Muslim Immigrants, not because *they* are likely terrorists, but because *their kids might grow up to become such*?!?!  Really????  You are seriously taking that position with a straight face?!?!?
Click to expand...

Deflection


----------



## August West

Rustic said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he's a dem... They can't tolerate views other than their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn Democrats, always hatin' on the gays....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a registered Democrat, he did some hate'n on them gays at that nightclub... Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't really taking your cues from some unconfirmed internet meme, are you?  No one in law enforcement has given any such information.  No news source is providing such details.  But, if an anonymous internet meme said it, it must be so, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progressives always side with Islam...
> The God of Islam
> *MUHAMMAD*
> 
> Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.
> 
> *What is important to understand is that none of these depraved and criminal acts are seen as crimes to Muslims, except if they are committed by someone else. *They are all holy, divine acts that their own prophet indulged in and therefore they have been given the stamp of validation as the moral code to be emulated by all Muslim men. They are all Sunna [The traditional portion of Muslim law based on Muhammad’s words or acts, accepted (together with the Koran) as authoritative by Muslims].
> 
> 
> Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.
> 
> Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.
> 
> Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.
> 
> Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.
> 
> Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?
> 
> Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.
> 
> Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).
> 
> Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.
> 
> Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.
> 
> Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.
> 
> Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.
> 
> Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.
> 
> Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.
> 
> Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.
> 
> Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.
> 
> Married his daughter–in–law.
> 
> Approved prostitution.
> 
> Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.
> 
> Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.
> 
> Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.
> 
> Advocated suicide attacks.
> 
> Executed apostates and homosexuals.
> 
> Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.
> 
> Honor killings of Muslim women and children.
> 
> Beat alcoholics.  Lied.
> 
> Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.
> 
> Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.
> 
> Tortured a man out of greed.
> 
> Looted and plundered.
> 
> Preached hate for people of other religions.
> 
> Extorted money from other religions
> 
> Forced conversions to Islam
> 
> Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.
Click to expand...

Where did you find that picture of Johnny Cash showing us your IQ?


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Obiwan said:


> And to think that Hillary wants to bring in 65,000 more of those male, fighting-age "widows and orphans"....
> 
> Makes you wonder if the gays will start looking for a closet to hide in, ASAP...


.  Donald Trump and the political Right will protect gays. They need to support us in the election this year.


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you lefties love to separate people by race or ethnicity until it serves you not to, then you call them Americans no matter what their heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his heritage matters, because...?
Click to expand...

How many Norwegians are mass killing people? Try to think, it's like going to the gym, you get started, stick with it and it gets easier with time.


----------



## boedicca

Czernobog said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you lefties love to separate people by race or ethnicity until it serves you not to, then you call them Americans no matter what their heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his heritage matters, because...?
Click to expand...



The IDEOLOGY that motivates his behavior MATTERS, bub.

That's what the Left is afraid to acknowledge.


----------



## SwimExpert

WillowTree said:


> Oh for sure, when you strap bombs on, kill 50 and wound 53 mote, take hostages, just a little temper tantrum over two men kissing.



False, it's a huge fucking temper tantrum.



> You go with that. The chances of me believing the father are zero.



Yes, because you are better positioned to speculate about the shooter's state of mind, having never met him ever in life.  Investigators could discover a video of the shooter explaining that he was doing it to appease his overlord Jesus Christ who communicated with him through telepathic bunnies, and you'd probably take it as evidence that Osama bin Laden is still alive.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Being reported now.. Muslim terrorist WAS on the terror watch list in 2014 .. Parents immigrated here from Afghanistan.. Terrorist had made numerous threats in the past.
Orlando Terror Suspect Identified: OMAR MATEEN of Port St. Lucie; Has Made Threats In Past [VIDEO] | RedState


----------



## bullwinkle

Redfish said:


> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?   This shooting is a direct result of the left wing policy of letting everyone into this country with no vetting.
> 
> The blood of these dead americans is on the hands of Obama and everyone who supports his treasonous open border policies.


What a win/win for you, redfish!  You get to vent your 'righteous' hatred (even though it was in place long before this heinous massacre), AND as a special bonus get rid of a few gays.  Get to church and thank God for your blessings!


----------



## Czernobog

Rustic said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most All of these mass shootings are done by progressives... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I presume you have statistics, and a source to support that claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no source to support they were not progressive... Lol
Click to expand...

Okay.  You're just a bloviating blowhard, who lets his fingers type out whatever progressive hating bullshit rattles around in your brainless skull, no facts required.  Got it.  Thanks for playing.  Do feel free to pick up your parting gifts on the way out. (Translation: I'm putting you on ignore, and won't see any more of your ignorant facktard comments, anyway, so don't expect any responses.)


----------



## Rustic

WillowTree said:


> The left are off and running with gun grabbing. Watch MSNBC.


Funny thing is, more gun laws would not have stopped this...


----------



## Penelope

bucs90 said:


> Link? Turn on the fucking news.
> 
> Yeah....embrace Islam folks. "CONVERT OR DIE".
> 
> Crooked Hillary will bring us TENS OF THOUSANDS more of these fine Muslims!!!! OPEN THE BORDER!!!



He was American born. I have yet to read how he practiced Islam.


----------



## Rustic

Czernobog said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most All of these mass shootings are done by progressives... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I presume you have statistics, and a source to support that claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no source to support they were not progressive... Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.  You're just a bloviating blowhard, who lets his fingers type out whatever progressive hating bullshit rattles around in your brainless skull, no facts required.  Got it.  Thanks for playing.  Do feel free to pick up your parting gifts on the way out. (Translation: I'm putting you on ignore, and won't see any more of your ignorant facktard comments, anyway, so don't expect any responses.)
Click to expand...

Tissue?


----------



## boedicca

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you lefties love to separate people by race or ethnicity until it serves you not to, then you call them Americans no matter what their heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his heritage matters, because...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Norwegians are mass killing people? Try to think, it's like going to the gym, you get started, stick with it and it gets easier with time.
Click to expand...



I haven't heard of any attacks done by someone screaming "Hail Odin".


----------



## paulitician

Rustic said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he's a dem... They can't tolerate views other than their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn Democrats, always hatin' on the gays....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a registered Democrat, he did some hate'n on them gays at that nightclub... Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't really taking your cues from some unconfirmed internet meme, are you?  No one in law enforcement has given any such information.  No news source is providing such details.  But, if an anonymous internet meme said it, it must be so, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progressives always side with Islam...
> The God of Islam
> *MUHAMMAD*
> 
> Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.
> 
> *What is important to understand is that none of these depraved and criminal acts are seen as crimes to Muslims, except if they are committed by someone else. *They are all holy, divine acts that their own prophet indulged in and therefore they have been given the stamp of validation as the moral code to be emulated by all Muslim men. They are all Sunna [The traditional portion of Muslim law based on Muhammad’s words or acts, accepted (together with the Koran) as authoritative by Muslims].
> 
> 
> Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.
> 
> Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.
> 
> Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.
> 
> Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.
> 
> Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?
> 
> Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.
> 
> Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).
> 
> Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.
> 
> Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.
> 
> Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.
> 
> Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.
> 
> Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.
> 
> Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.
> 
> Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.
> 
> Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.
> 
> Married his daughter–in–law.
> 
> Approved prostitution.
> 
> Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.
> 
> Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.
> 
> Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.
> 
> Advocated suicide attacks.
> 
> Executed apostates and homosexuals.
> 
> Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.
> 
> Honor killings of Muslim women and children.
> 
> Beat alcoholics.  Lied.
> 
> Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.
> 
> Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.
> 
> Tortured a man out of greed.
> 
> Looted and plundered.
> 
> Preached hate for people of other religions.
> 
> Extorted money from other religions
> 
> Forced conversions to Islam
> 
> Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.
Click to expand...


Yeah the Left, especially Western European Leftists, formed a sort of alliance with Islam years ago. I think it began with their shared hatred of Jews and Christians, which subsequently led to fanatical support for the Palestinians. That was likely the origins of the alliance.

But it is a very bizarre alliance. Islam above all other religions, is the least tolerant of Leftist beliefs and behaviors. Here's another deadly example of that. The Muslim faith doesn't allow tolerating homosexual behavior. I think the Left is beginning to regret their alliance.


----------



## PredFan

Czernobog said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you lefties love to separate people by race or ethnicity until it serves you not to, then you call them Americans no matter what their heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his heritage matters, because...?
Click to expand...


It may not, but I was just making an observation about your Ill conceived post.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Penelope said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link? Turn on the fucking news.
> 
> Yeah....embrace Islam folks. "CONVERT OR DIE".
> 
> Crooked Hillary will bring us TENS OF THOUSANDS more of these fine Muslims!!!! OPEN THE BORDER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was American born. I have yet to read how he practiced Islam.
Click to expand...

Perhaps you need to read more often?


----------



## SwimExpert

WillowTree said:


> Stfu you moron.



There it is.  You spit vile bullshit all day, but when you get it back you cry like a baby.  Your personal mindless hatred is not evidence.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you lefties love to separate people by race or ethnicity until it serves you not to, then you call them Americans no matter what their heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his heritage matters, because...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Norwegians are mass killing people? Try to think, it's like going to the gym, you get started, stick with it and it gets easier with time.
Click to expand...

Not sure how many people of Norwegian descent commit murders.  Unless their black, or Muslim, no one ever seems overly concerned with the "heritage' of criminals, now do they?

Like the Sandy Hook guy.  He wasn't black, or Muslim, so no one really gave a shit about his heritage.


----------



## Iceweasel

boedicca said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you lefties love to separate people by race or ethnicity until it serves you not to, then you call them Americans no matter what their heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his heritage matters, because...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Norwegians are mass killing people? Try to think, it's like going to the gym, you get started, stick with it and it gets easier with time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of any attacks done by someone screaming "Hail Odin".
Click to expand...

"In the name of THOR, praise be unto him."


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you lefties love to separate people by race or ethnicity until it serves you not to, then you call them Americans no matter what their heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his heritage matters, because...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Norwegians are mass killing people? Try to think, it's like going to the gym, you get started, stick with it and it gets easier with time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure how many people of Norwegian descent commit murders.  Unless their black, or Muslim, no one ever seems overly concerned with the "heritage' of criminals, now do they?
Click to expand...

WWWWWwwwwoooooooooosh.........


----------



## Snouter

This ISLAMIC TERRORIST was actually on an FBI watch list!  Hopefully The Donald will get these Muslims the fuck out of my country before they act out.


----------



## Old Yeller

Theowl32 said:


> How long before the lying muslim in the white house calls it a terror attack?


18 holes takes at least 4 hours for his foursome of felons.  Then you add travel, warmup, catered lunch, drinks, trip out....at least 6 hours.   This also basically shuts down the course to locals.  Who pays for lost revenue?   Yeah we know.


----------



## boedicca

Iceweasel said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you lefties love to separate people by race or ethnicity until it serves you not to, then you call them Americans no matter what their heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his heritage matters, because...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Norwegians are mass killing people? Try to think, it's like going to the gym, you get started, stick with it and it gets easier with time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of any attacks done by someone screaming "Hail Odin".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "In the name of THOR, praise be unto him."
Click to expand...


By Grapthar's Hammer!  Never Give Up.  Never Surrender!


----------



## Picaro

Nosmo King said:


> If Muslims are as devout as Christians, why are only .01% of Muslims radical?
> 
> You don't know enough about theology to attempt conclusions.



This is just false; survey after survey after survey shows this isn't the case. As for their theology, I have a copy of the M. Pickthall English translation of the Quran, and there is nothing 'peaceful' or 'moderate' about their theology, which is why they can't assimilate into any other culture but their own, and as we can see all over Africa,  the, ME, and Asia, they can rarely get along with each other, much less anybody else.

ICM Poll: 20% of British Muslims sympathize with 7/7 bombers
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukne...law-in-UK.html

NOP Research: 1 in 4 British Muslims say 7/7 bombings were justified
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/...ate=2011-04-06
WebCite query result

People-Press: 31% of Turks support suicide attacks against Westerners in Iraq.
A Year After Iraq War

YNet: One third of Palestinians (32%) supported the slaughter of a Jewish family, including the children:
http://pajamasmedia.com/tatler/2011/...t-infanticide/
http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7...053251,00.html

World Public Opinion: 61% of Egyptians approve of attacks on Americans
32% of Indonesians approve of attacks on Americans
41% of Pakistanis approve of attacks on Americans
38% of Moroccans approve of attacks on Americans
83% of Palestinians approve of some or most groups that attack Americans (only 14% oppose)
62% of Jordanians approve of some or most groups that attack Americans (21% oppose)
42% of Turks approve of some or most groups that attack Americans (45% oppose)
A minority of Muslims disagreed entirely with terror attacks on Americans
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*)
(Egypt 34%; Indonesia 45%; Pakistan 33%)
About half of those opposed to attacking Americans were sympathetic with al-Qaeda’s attitude toward the U.S.
http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pi..._Feb09_rpt.pdf

Pew Research (2010): 55% of Jordanians have a positive view of Hezbollah(*)
30% of Egyptians have a positive view of Hezbollah(*)
45% of Nigerian Muslims have a positive view of Hezbollah (26% negative)
43% of Indonesians have a positive view of Hezbollah (30% negative)
http://pewglobal.org/2010/12/02/musl...and-hezbollah/

Pew Research (2010): 60% of Jordanians have a positive view of Hamas (34% negative).
49% of Egyptians have a positive view of Hamas (48% negative)
49% of Nigerian Muslims have a positive view of Hamas (25% negative)
39% of Indonesians have a positive view of Hamas (33% negative)
http://pewglobal.org/2010/12/02/musl...and-hezbollah/

Pew Research (2010): 15% of Indonesians believe suicide bombings are often or sometimes justified.
34% of Nigerian Muslims believe suicide bombings are often or sometimes justified.
http://pewglobal.org/2010/12/02/musl...and-hezbollah/

16% of young Muslims in Belgium state terrorism is "acceptable".
Technisch Onderhoud

Populus Poll (2006): 12% of young Muslims in Britain (and 12% overall) believe that suicide attacks against civilians in Britain can be justified.# 1 in 4 support suicide attacks against British troops.
http://www.populuslimited.com/pdf/2006_02_07_times.pdf
Daniel Pipes

Pew Research (2007): 26% of younger Muslims in America believe suicide bombings are justified.
35% of young Muslims in Britain believe suicide bombings are justified (24% overall).
42% of young Muslims in France believe suicide bombings are justified (35% overall).
22% of young Muslims in Germany believe suicide bombings are justified.(13% overall).
29% of young Muslims in Spain believe suicide bombings are justified.(25% overall).
http://pewresearch.org/assets/pdf/mu...ns.pdf#page=60

Pew Research (2011): 8% of Muslims in America believe suicide bombings are often or sometimes justified (81% never).
28% of Egyptian Muslims believe suicide bombings are often or sometimes justified (38% never).
http://www.people-press.org/2011/08/...for-extremism/

Pew Research (2007): Muslim-Americans who identify more strongly with their religion are three times more likely to feel that suicide bombings are justified
http://pewresearch.org/assets/pdf/mu...ns.pdf#page=60

ICM: 5% of Muslims in Britain tell pollsters they would not report a planned Islamic terror attack to authorities.
27% do not support the deportation of Islamic extremists preaching violence and hate.
The Scotsman - Scottish News
http://www.danielpipes.org/blog/2005...-islamist.html

Federation of Student Islamic Societies: About 1 in 5 Muslim students in Britain (18%) would not report a fellow Muslim planning a terror attack.
http://www.fosis.org.uk/sac/FullReport.pdf
http://www.danielpipes.org/blog/2005...itish-islamist

ICM Poll: 25% of British Muslims disagree that a Muslim has an obligation to report terrorists to police.
http://www.icmresearch.co.uk/reviews...ms Nov04.asp
http://www.danielpipes.org/blog/2005...itish-islamist

Populus Poll (2006): 16% of British Muslims believe suicide attacks against Israelis are justified.
37% believe Jews in Britain are a "legitimate target".
http://www.populuslimited.com/pdf/2006_02_07_times.pdf
http://www.danielpipes.org/blog/2005...itish-islamist

Pew Research (2013): At least 1 in 4 Muslims do not reject violence against civilians (study did not distinguish between those who believe it is partially justified and never justified).
http://www.pewforum.org/uploadedFile...ull-report.pdf

Pew Research (2013): 15% of Muslims in Turkey support suicide bombings (also 11% in Kosovo, 26% in Malaysia and 26% in Bangladesh).
http://www.pewforum.org/uploadedFile...ull-report.pdf

PCPO (2014): 89% of Palestinians support Hamas and other terrorists firing rockets at Israeli civilians.
http://www.jihadwatch.org/2014/08/po...cks-on-israely

Pew Research (2013): Only 57% of Muslims worldwide disapprove of al-Qaeda. Only 51% disapprove of the Taliban.# 13% support both groups and 1 in 4 refuse to say.
http://www.pewglobal.org/2013/09/10/...remist-groups/
http://www.pewglobal.org/2013/09/10/...remist-groups/

See also*)http://wikiislam.net/wiki/Muslim_Sta...rrorism)(*)for further statistics on Islamic terror.

#

al-Qaeda, Osama bin Laden and Islamic State (ISIS)

Pew Research (2007): 5% of American Muslims have a favorable view of al-Qaeda (27% can’t make up their minds).# Only 58% reject al-Qaeda outright.
http://pewresearch.org/assets/pdf/mu...ns.pdf#page=60

Pew Research (2011): 5% of American Muslims have a favorable view of al-Qaeda (14% can’t make up their minds).
http://www.people-press.org/2011/08/...for-extremism/

Pew Research (2011): 1 in 10 native-born Muslim-Americans have a favorable view of al-Qaeda.
http://people-press.org/2011/08/30/m...for-extremism/

al-Jazeera (2006): 49.9% of Muslims polled support Osama bin Laden
http://terrorism.about.com/b/2006/09...-bin-laden.htm

Pew Research: 59% of Indonesians support Osama bin Laden in 2003
41% of Indonesians support Osama bin Laden in 2007
56% of Jordanians support Osama bin Laden in 2003
http://www.forbes.com/2010/02/15/ira...an-berman.html

Pew Global: 51% of Palestinians support Osama bin Laden
54% of Muslim Nigerians Support Osama bin Laden
http://frontpagemag.com/2010/02/10/blinded-by-hate/
http://pewglobal.org/files/pdf/268.pdf

MacDonald Laurier Institute: 35% of Canadian Muslims would not repudiate al-Qaeda
http://www.torontosun.com/2011/11/01...riah-in-canada
http://www.macdonaldlaurier.ca/much-...ion-in-canada/

World Public Opinion: Muslim majorities agree with the al-Qaeda goal of Islamic law.
Muslim majorities agree with al-Qaeda goal of keeping Western values out of Islamic countries;
(Egypt: 88%; Indonesia 76%; Pakistan 60%; Morocco 64%)
http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pi..._Feb09_rpt.pdf

ICM Poll: 13% of Muslim in Britain support al-Qaeda attacks on America.
http://www.icmresearch.co.uk/reviews...march-2004.asp
http://www.danielpipes.org/blog/2005...itish-islamist

World Public Opinion: Attitude toward Osama bin Laden:
Egypt: 44% positive, 17% negative, and 25% mixed feelings
Indonesia: 14% positive, 26% negative, 21% mixed feelings (39% did not answer)
Pakistan: 25% positive, 15% negative, 26% mixed feelings (34% did not answer)
Morocco: 27% positive, 21% negative, 26% mixed feelings
Jordanians, Palestinians, Turks and Azerbaijanis. Jordanians combined for: 27% positive, 20 percent negative, and 27 percent mixed feelings.# (Palestinians 56% positive, 20% negative, 22 percent mixed feelings).
http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pi..._Feb09_rpt.pdf

Pew Research (2010): 49% of Nigerian Muslims have favorable view of al-Qaeda (34% unfavorable)
23% of Indonesians have favorable view of al-Qaeda (56% unfavorable)
34% of Jordanians have favorable view of al-Qaeda(*)
25% of Indonesians have "confidence" in Osama bin Laden (59% had confidence in 2003)
1 in 5 Egyptians have "confidence" in Osama bin Laden
http://pewglobal.org/2010/12/02/musl...and-hezbollah/

Pew Research (2011): 22% of Indonesians have a favorable view of al-Qaeda (21% unfavorable)
http://www.people-press.org/2011/08/...for-extremism/

Gallup: 51% of Pakistanis grieve Osama bin Laden (only 11% happy over death)
44% of Pakistanis viewed Osama bin Laden as a martyr (only 28% as an oulaw)
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/...tani_alli.html

Zogby International 2011: “Majorities in all six countries said they viewed the United States less favorably following the killing of the Al-Qaeda head [Osama bin Laden] in Pakistan”
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp...a926c28.c11(*)
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...HVBI_blog.html

Populus Survey: 18% of British Muslims would be proud or indifferent if a family member joined al-Qaeda.
http://www.populuslimited.com/poll_s..._Times_ITV.htm
http://www.danielpipes.org/blog/2005...itish-islamist

Policy Exchange (2006): 7% Muslims in Britain admire al-Qaeda and other terrorist groups.
http://www.policyexchange.org.uk/ima...images/246.pdf
http://www.danielpipes.org/blog/2005...itish-islamist

Informal poll of Saudis in August 2014 shows 92% agree that Islamic State (ISIS) "conforms to the values of Islam and Islamic law."
http://muslimstatistics.wordpress.co...ic-law-survey/

#

9/11 Attacks

al-Arabiya: 36% of Arabs polled said the 9/11 attacks were morally justified; 38% disagreed; 26% Unsure
http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/20...10/166274.html

Gallup: 38.6% of Muslims believe 9/11 attacks were justified (7% "fully", 6.5% "mostly", 23.1% "partially")
http://elderofziyon.blogspot.com/200...l-muslims.html
http://www.washingtoninstitute.org/t...6.php?CID=1154

Pew Research (2011): Large majorities of Muslims believe in 9/11 conspiracy
http://pewresearch.org/pubs/2066/mus...m-september-11

#

Violence in Defense of Islam

40% of Indonesians approve of violence in defense of Islam.
http://www.thejakartapost.com/detail...d=20060728.@03

Pew Global: 68% of Palestinian Muslims say suicide attacks against civilians in defense of Islam are justified.
43% of Nigerian Muslims say suicide attacks against civilians in defense of Islam are justified.
38% of Lebanese Muslims say suicide attacks against civilians in defense of Islam are justified.
15% of Egyptian Muslims say suicide attacks against civilians in defense of Islam are justified.
13% of Indonesian Muslims say suicide attacks against civilians in defense of Islam are justified.
12% of Jordanian Muslims say suicide attacks against civilians in defense of Islam are justified.
7% of Muslim Israelis say suicide attacks against civilians in defense of Islam are justified.
http://cnsnews.com/node/53865(*)(Pew Global Attitudes Project September, 2009)

*This is just a fraction of them; the reply crashed so I had to delete more than half of the studies.*


----------



## SwimExpert

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Being reported now.. Muslim terrorist WAS on the terror watch list in 2014 .. Parents immigrated here from Afghanistan.. Terrorist had made numerous threats in the past.
> Orlando Terror Suspect Identified: OMAR MATEEN of Port St. Lucie; Has Made Threats In Past [VIDEO] | RedState



From you link:  _though they were only speculating._


----------



## Rustic

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you lefties love to separate people by race or ethnicity until it serves you not to, then you call them Americans no matter what their heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his heritage matters, because...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Norwegians are mass killing people? Try to think, it's like going to the gym, you get started, stick with it and it gets easier with time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure how many people of Norwegian descent commit murders.  Unless their black, or Muslim, no one ever seems overly concerned with the "heritage' of criminals, now do they?
> 
> Like the Sandy Hook guy.  He wasn't black, or Muslim, so no one really gave a shit about his heritage.
Click to expand...

...a progressive


----------



## boedicca

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you lefties love to separate people by race or ethnicity until it serves you not to, then you call them Americans no matter what their heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his heritage matters, because...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Norwegians are mass killing people? Try to think, it's like going to the gym, you get started, stick with it and it gets easier with time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure how many people of Norwegian descent commit murders.  Unless their black, or Muslim, no one ever seems overly concerned with the "heritage' of criminals, now do they?
> 
> Like the Sandy Hook guy.  He wasn't black, or Muslim, so no one really gave a shit about his heritage.
Click to expand...



The murder and rape rates in Scandinavia have spiked due to Muslim Immigration.

You can read about it yourself if you have the competency to use a search engine.


----------



## Czernobog

PredFan said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you lefties love to separate people by race or ethnicity until it serves you not to, then you call them Americans no matter what their heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his heritage matters, because...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may not, but I was just making an observation about your Ill conceived post.
Click to expand...

*My* "ill conceived" post?!?!  One would think that the ill conceived post cane from the mindless fuck that felt the need to talk about "Sand Ni99ers" third post into the discussion, before anyone even knew who the shooter was.  But, you know, maybe that's just me...


----------



## Katzndogz

Snouter said:


> This ISLAMIC TERRORIST was actually on an FBI watch list!  Hopefully The Donald will get these Muslims the fuck out of my country before they act out.


He was on a terror watch list and employed as an armed security agent. So much for background checks.


----------



## dani67

Rustic said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he's a dem... They can't tolerate views other than their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn Democrats, always hatin' on the gays....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a registered Democrat, he did some hate'n on them gays at that nightclub... Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't really taking your cues from some unconfirmed internet meme, are you?  No one in law enforcement has given any such information.  No news source is providing such details.  But, if an anonymous internet meme said it, it must be so, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progressives always side with Islam...
> The God of Islam
> *MUHAMMAD*
> 
> Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.
> 
> *What is important to understand is that none of these depraved and criminal acts are seen as crimes to Muslims, except if they are committed by someone else. *They are all holy, divine acts that their own prophet indulged in and therefore they have been given the stamp of validation as the moral code to be emulated by all Muslim men. They are all Sunna [The traditional portion of Muslim law based on Muhammad’s words or acts, accepted (together with the Koran) as authoritative by Muslims].
> 
> 
> Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.
> 
> Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.
> 
> Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.
> 
> Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.
> 
> Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?
> 
> Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.
> 
> Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).
> 
> Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.
> 
> Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.
> 
> Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.
> 
> Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.
> 
> Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.
> 
> Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.
> 
> Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.
> 
> Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.
> 
> Married his daughter–in–law.
> 
> Approved prostitution.
> 
> Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.
> 
> Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.
> 
> Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.
> 
> Advocated suicide attacks.
> 
> Executed apostates and homosexuals.
> 
> Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.
> 
> Honor killings of Muslim women and children.
> 
> Beat alcoholics.  Lied.
> 
> Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.
> 
> Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.
> 
> Tortured a man out of greed.
> 
> Looted and plundered.
> 
> Preached hate for people of other religions.
> 
> Extorted money from other religions
> 
> Forced conversions to Islam
> 
> Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.
Click to expand...


Leviticus 20:13, "If there is a man who lies with a male as those who lie with a woman, both of them have committed a detestable act; they shall surely be put to death. Their bloodguiltness is upon them."


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you lefties love to separate people by race or ethnicity until it serves you not to, then you call them Americans no matter what their heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his heritage matters, because...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Norwegians are mass killing people? Try to think, it's like going to the gym, you get started, stick with it and it gets easier with time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure how many people of Norwegian descent commit murders.  Unless their black, or Muslim, no one ever seems overly concerned with the "heritage' of criminals, now do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WWWWWwwwwoooooooooosh.........
Click to expand...

Huh.  I didn't know the brainless could hear that air rushing between their ears.  Thanks for letting us know...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

SwimExpert said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being reported now.. Muslim terrorist WAS on the terror watch list in 2014 .. Parents immigrated here from Afghanistan.. Terrorist had made numerous threats in the past.
> Orlando Terror Suspect Identified: OMAR MATEEN of Port St. Lucie; Has Made Threats In Past [VIDEO] | RedState
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From you link:  _though they were only speculating._
Click to expand...

Time will tell Marxist but we do know he was on the terror watch list...  DEAL WITH IT, you terror enabling puke.


----------



## Rustic

Tipsycatlover said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ISLAMIC TERRORIST was actually on an FBI watch list!  Hopefully The Donald will get these Muslims the fuck out of my country before they act out.
> 
> 
> 
> He was on a terror watch list and employed as an armed security agent. So much for background checks.
Click to expand...

''Universal background checks" is just a politically correct term for more frivolous laws…
More laws less freedoms...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*ISIS Announced Florida Threat THREE Days Ago: “We Will Attack Florida”*

Jim Hoft Jun 12th, 2016 8:39 am 813 Comments

On Saturday night an Islamist extremist murdered 20 people at a “Pulse” gay nightclub in Orlando, Florida.
ISIS Announced Florida Threat THREE Days Ago: "We Will Attack Florida"


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Indofred said:


> Florida Pulse gay club attacked in Orlando - multiple injuries - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple injuries after an attacker opened fire inside a gay nightclub in the Florida city of Orlando, police say.
> 
> There are unconfirmed reports that the attacker is still inside the Pulse Club and has taken hostages.
> 
> Orlando Police have urged people to stay away from the area.
> 
> Video footage being shared on social media showed dozens of emergency vehicles at the scene and people being treated on the pavements.
> 
> One man who was in the club at the time said the shooter opened fire at around 02:00 local time (06:00 GMT).
> 
> "People on the dance floor and bar got down on the floor and some of us who were near the bar and back exit managed to go out through the outdoor area and just ran," Ricardo Almodovar wrote on Pulse's Facebook page.
> 
> Another man, Anthony Torres, said he heard people screaming that others in the nightclub were dead.
> 
> Local TV reporter Stewart Moore tweeted that he had been told by a source that more than 20 people had been shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone has it in for gays, but who is it and what is motivating them?
Click to expand...

One of your kind to put it bluntly. Islam motivates these crazy mothfuckers.

Next dumb question?


----------



## Katzndogz

dani67 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he's a dem... They can't tolerate views other than their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn Democrats, always hatin' on the gays....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a registered Democrat, he did some hate'n on them gays at that nightclub... Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't really taking your cues from some unconfirmed internet meme, are you?  No one in law enforcement has given any such information.  No news source is providing such details.  But, if an anonymous internet meme said it, it must be so, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progressives always side with Islam...
> The God of Islam
> *MUHAMMAD*
> 
> Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.
> 
> *What is important to understand is that none of these depraved and criminal acts are seen as crimes to Muslims, except if they are committed by someone else. *They are all holy, divine acts that their own prophet indulged in and therefore they have been given the stamp of validation as the moral code to be emulated by all Muslim men. They are all Sunna [The traditional portion of Muslim law based on Muhammad’s words or acts, accepted (together with the Koran) as authoritative by Muslims].
> 
> 
> Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.
> 
> Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.
> 
> Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.
> 
> Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.
> 
> Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?
> 
> Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.
> 
> Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).
> 
> Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.
> 
> Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.
> 
> Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.
> 
> Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.
> 
> Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.
> 
> Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.
> 
> Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.
> 
> Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.
> 
> Married his daughter–in–law.
> 
> Approved prostitution.
> 
> Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.
> 
> Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.
> 
> Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.
> 
> Advocated suicide attacks.
> 
> Executed apostates and homosexuals.
> 
> Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.
> 
> Honor killings of Muslim women and children.
> 
> Beat alcoholics.  Lied.
> 
> Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.
> 
> Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.
> 
> Tortured a man out of greed.
> 
> Looted and plundered.
> 
> Preached hate for people of other religions.
> 
> Extorted money from other religions
> 
> Forced conversions to Islam
> 
> Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leviticus 20:13, "If there is a man who lies with a male as those who lie with a woman, both of them have committed a detestable act; they shall surely be put to death. Their bloodguiltness is upon them."
Click to expand...

Do you think Omar reads the Bible regularly?


----------



## koshergrl

I told the queer progressives on this site that they would be begging Christian soldiers and conservatives to protect their asses from the people they have brought into our country, and forced us to accept, or be imprisoned. 

How you like them? Wait the El Raza starts hanging you from doorstops. You'll enjoy that, too.

Fucking retards.


----------



## Rustic

When will the progressive get a clue... Never, it's not in their agenda.
This is what the cult of Islam is all about...
*MUHAMMAD*

Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.

*What is important to understand is that none of these depraved and criminal acts are seen as crimes to Muslims, except if they are committed by someone else. *They are all holy, divine acts that their own prophet indulged in and therefore they have been given the stamp of validation as the moral code to be emulated by all Muslim men. They are all Sunna [The traditional portion of Muslim law based on Muhammad’s words or acts, accepted (together with the Koran) as authoritative by Muslims].


Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.

Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.

Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.

Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.

Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?

Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.

Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).

Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.

Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.

Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.

Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.

Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.

Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.

Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.

Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.

Married his daughter–in–law.

Approved prostitution.

Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.

Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.

Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.

Advocated suicide attacks.

Executed apostates and homosexuals.

Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.

Honor killings of Muslim women and children.

Beat alcoholics.  Lied.

Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.

Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.

Tortured a man out of greed.

Looted and plundered.

Preached hate for people of other religions.

Extorted money from other religions

Forced conversions to Islam

Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.


----------



## Wry Catcher

This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue. 

A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.

The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.

Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.


----------



## bucs90

Wry Catcher said:


> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.



The mass killing by a Muslim with a gun....didn't end until cops WITH GUNS showed up and ended it.  Delete your post.


----------



## bucs90

If Islam was a gun....the left would want it banned.


----------



## Penelope

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link? Turn on the fucking news.
> 
> Yeah....embrace Islam folks. "CONVERT OR DIE".
> 
> Crooked Hillary will bring us TENS OF THOUSANDS more of these fine Muslims!!!! OPEN THE BORDER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was American born. I have yet to read how he practiced Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you need to read more often?
Click to expand...


Perhaps you shouldn't assume.


----------



## Carla_Danger

AvgGuyIA said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check you out. You are practically creaking in your jeans over this one. Dead gays! Possible Muslim connection! Weeeeeeeeeeee! Win win!
> 
> 
> 
> You are one sick fuck.  Back off!
Click to expand...




Is this not your quote justifying the attack?




AvgGuyIA said:


> *Terrible.  Somebody may have been pushed too far with the gay agenda being shoved down society's throat.  Too much, too fast, too far.  First gay marriage, Christian persecution, transgenderism, men allowed in women's restroom which is enforced by this oppressive regime.  Some guy must have had enough and fought back.
> 
> 
> Or it is an Islamic terrorist. There was an explosion reported after the gunman was shot.*


----------



## Mudda

AvgGuyIA said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALERT! AvgGuy is into golden showers.
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's opening his mouth!
Click to expand...

Do you walk around with a sign around your neck that reads: Free Golden Showers.


----------



## Crixus

It was pretty clearly 


Indofred said:


> Florida Pulse gay club attacked in Orlando - multiple injuries - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple injuries after an attacker opened fire inside a gay nightclub in the Florida city of Orlando, police say.
> 
> There are unconfirmed reports that the attacker is still inside the Pulse Club and has taken hostages.
> 
> Orlando Police have urged people to stay away from the area.
> 
> Video footage being shared on social media showed dozens of emergency vehicles at the scene and people being treated on the pavements.
> 
> One man who was in the club at the time said the shooter opened fire at around 02:00 local time (06:00 GMT).
> 
> "People on the dance floor and bar got down on the floor and some of us who were near the bar and back exit managed to go out through the outdoor area and just ran," Ricardo Almodovar wrote on Pulse's Facebook page.
> 
> Another man, Anthony Torres, said he heard people screaming that others in the nightclub were dead.
> 
> Local TV reporter Stewart Moore tweeted that he had been told by a source that more than 20 people had been shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone has it in for gays, but who is it and what is motivating them?
Click to expand...



It was pretty clearly stated that the dude had radical islamist leanings and the only thing they were trying to figure out was if it was domestic or international terrior. In short, it was yet another Haji fuck shooting shit up because we have an Islamic terrorist coddling emperor in office.


----------



## Mudda

PredFan said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One spokesperson said domestic, another said they need to determine whether domestic or foreign.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a domestic gun. Ain't the 2nd Amendment grand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gun free zone asshole.....
> 
> 357,000,000 guns in private hands.....
> 
> 1,500,000 times a year guns are used to stop violent criminal attack and when they are allowed in public spaces they can also stop these mass shootings...unless nuts like you make those places gun free zones......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A country where you need to be packing at all times is a country not worth living in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GTFO
Click to expand...

Thanks for not disagreeing with me.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Penelope said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link? Turn on the fucking news.
> 
> Yeah....embrace Islam folks. "CONVERT OR DIE".
> 
> Crooked Hillary will bring us TENS OF THOUSANDS more of these fine Muslims!!!! OPEN THE BORDER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was American born. I have yet to read how he practiced Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you need to read more often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you shouldn't assume.
Click to expand...

lmao  I haven't assumed anything dummy.. you said so yourself.. You're not too bright are you?


----------



## Marianne

PredFan said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nearly a dozen gay friends and acquaintances. None of them go to this club. They say it's a dive bar.
> 
> 
> 
> Dive or not it still must have been popular. Sounds like it was pretty crowded. I have gay family members;this doesn't make me happy thinking this could happen to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could be that my friends who are gay don't go to gay bars I suppose. I've never been in there but I drive by it every day and it looks bad from the outside.
Click to expand...

I'm glad nobody you knew was in there. Unfortunately somebody was.


----------



## SwimExpert

LadyGunSlinger said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being reported now.. Muslim terrorist WAS on the terror watch list in 2014 .. Parents immigrated here from Afghanistan.. Terrorist had made numerous threats in the past.
> Orlando Terror Suspect Identified: OMAR MATEEN of Port St. Lucie; Has Made Threats In Past [VIDEO] | RedState
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From you link:  _though they were only speculating._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time will tell Marxist but we do know he was on the terror watch list...  DEAL WITH IT, you terror enabling puke.
Click to expand...


*yawn*

I'm the first one to call out terrorism.  But I also establish facts before drawing conclusions.  Speculation is just that.


----------



## Rustic

Wry Catcher said:


> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.


More frivolous gun laws would not have stopped this. dumbass
More people have died from falling out of bed then from mass shootings...
2016 Real Time Death Statistics in America


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Wry Catcher said:


> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.


The deflection from Islamic terrorism begins.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Wry Catcher said:


> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.


Too bad you can't get away with those talking points.. This lowlife was on the terror watch list and your messiah decided he wasn't a safety risk.. It's also now being reported his family came from Afghanistan... Now being reported by DEMOCRAT Bill Nelson- Terrorist now linked to ISIS..


----------



## WillowTree

SwimExpert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stfu you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is.  You spit vile bullshit all day, but when you get it back you cry like a baby.  Your personal mindless hatred is not evidence.
Click to expand...

Cry like a baby my ass! I merely told you to stfu. He's still a Muslim and you attacking me won't change that fact. Moron.


----------



## bucs90

By tomorrow morning THIS will be the lefts narrative:

"Gunman" was:
- Anti gay
- Pro gun


----------



## Penelope

LadyGunSlinger said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being reported now.. Muslim terrorist WAS on the terror watch list in 2014 .. Parents immigrated here from Afghanistan.. Terrorist had made numerous threats in the past.
> Orlando Terror Suspect Identified: OMAR MATEEN of Port St. Lucie; Has Made Threats In Past [VIDEO] | RedState
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From you link:  _though they were only speculating._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time will tell Marxist but we do know he was on the terror watch list...  DEAL WITH IT, you terror enabling puke.
Click to expand...




LadyGunSlinger said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link? Turn on the fucking news.
> 
> Yeah....embrace Islam folks. "CONVERT OR DIE".
> 
> Crooked Hillary will bring us TENS OF THOUSANDS more of these fine Muslims!!!! OPEN THE BORDER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was American born. I have yet to read how he practiced Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you need to read more often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you shouldn't assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao  I haven't assumed anything dummy.. you said so yourself.. You're not too bright are you?
Click to expand...


Now tell me where you read he practice Islam from a reputable source. He may of been an atheist. Or a highly conservative gun packing religious zealot.


----------



## bucs90

Imagine if Trump's Muslim immigration ban was in place 30 years ago:

This terrorists parents couldn't have come here. These 50 people wouldn't have died.

How many FUTURE terrorists could we prevent with Trump's policy???

Nah. We're just being selfish....wanting to live and all ya know?


----------



## SwimExpert

WillowTree said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stfu you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is.  You spit vile bullshit all day, but when you get it back you cry like a baby.  Your personal mindless hatred is not evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cry like a baby my ass! I merely told you to stfu. He's still a Muslim and you attacking me won't change that fact. Moron.
Click to expand...


He's a Muslim.  







































You got anything else?


----------



## Penelope

bucs90 said:


> By tomorrow morning THIS will be the lefts narrative:
> 
> "Gunman" was:
> - Anti gay
> - Pro gun



Are not the pro gun and anti gays, conservatives?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Penelope said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being reported now.. Muslim terrorist WAS on the terror watch list in 2014 .. Parents immigrated here from Afghanistan.. Terrorist had made numerous threats in the past.
> Orlando Terror Suspect Identified: OMAR MATEEN of Port St. Lucie; Has Made Threats In Past [VIDEO] | RedState
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From you link:  _though they were only speculating._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time will tell Marxist but we do know he was on the terror watch list...  DEAL WITH IT, you terror enabling puke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link? Turn on the fucking news.
> 
> Yeah....embrace Islam folks. "CONVERT OR DIE".
> 
> Crooked Hillary will bring us TENS OF THOUSANDS more of these fine Muslims!!!! OPEN THE BORDER!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was American born. I have yet to read how he practiced Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you need to read more often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you shouldn't assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao  I haven't assumed anything dummy.. you said so yourself.. You're not too bright are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell me where you read he practice Islam from a reputable source. He may of been an atheist. Or a highly conservative gun packing religious zealot.
Click to expand...


ROFL  His facebook page.. Bill Nelson, DEMOCRAT IN FLA on Fox News right now with a press briefing.. Bwhahahahahahaha YOU FUCKING LIBERALS are your own worst nightmare.. All too easy. Like shooting fish in a fish bowl.


----------



## Rustic

bucs90 said:


> By tomorrow morning THIS will be the lefts narrative:
> 
> "Gunman" was:
> - Anti gay
> - Pro gun


True...
Dictated by political correctness, but in truth he was Muslim and progressive...
Lol


----------



## Wry Catcher

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's on the Internet it must be true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're getting annoying, really annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I prefer honesty instead of bullshit propaganda?  Where is your source for this Internet meme?  How do we even know that's really a picture of the shooter?  Where is the evidence of his voter registration?
> 
> Pony up or shut up.  Anyone can put anything on the Internet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're in position to give me direction, troll. How's that? Now you can go ahead and prove it's "propaganda" or YOU can shut up
Click to expand...


Maybe you ought to provide evidence.  In the honest words already posted, "Pony up or shut up"!


----------



## mudwhistle

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’re a hateful rightwing bigot.
Click to expand...

I think that's who attacked this club.


----------



## tinydancer

Penelope said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being reported now.. Muslim terrorist WAS on the terror watch list in 2014 .. Parents immigrated here from Afghanistan.. Terrorist had made numerous threats in the past.
> Orlando Terror Suspect Identified: OMAR MATEEN of Port St. Lucie; Has Made Threats In Past [VIDEO] | RedState
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From you link:  _though they were only speculating._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time will tell Marxist but we do know he was on the terror watch list...  DEAL WITH IT, you terror enabling puke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link? Turn on the fucking news.
> 
> Yeah....embrace Islam folks. "CONVERT OR DIE".
> 
> Crooked Hillary will bring us TENS OF THOUSANDS more of these fine Muslims!!!! OPEN THE BORDER!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was American born. I have yet to read how he practiced Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you need to read more often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you shouldn't assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao  I haven't assumed anything dummy.. you said so yourself.. You're not too bright are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell me where you read he practice Islam from a reputable source. He may of been an atheist. Or a highly conservative gun packing religious zealot.
Click to expand...


*PICTURED: Worst mass shooter in U.S. history - NYC-born 'Islamic extremist' Omar Mateen, 29, who shot dead 50 and injured 53 in Orlando gay club massacre was homophobe 'who got angry when he saw two men kissing' *

*WARNING: GRAPHIC CONTENT *
*Suspected Islamic extremist opened fire inside Pulse gay club in Orlando in the early hours of this morning *
*Law enforcement sources have identified the shooter as US citizen Omar Mateen, from Port St. Lucie in Florida*
*He killed at least 50 people and injured 53 and took party-goers hostage before being killed by police*
*Shooter, 29, was carrying a suspicious device, possibly a suicide vest, when he began shooting in the nightclub*
*Police used an explosive device to distract the gunman and rescue around 30 people who had been taken hostage*
*Police engaged in gunfire with the man and an officer was shot in the head, but he was saved by his helmet*
*FBI says gunman may have 'leanings to radical Islamic terrorism' and it is being investigated as 'an act of terrorism'*

Read more: 'Islamic extremist' shoots dead at least 50 at Florida gay club 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Rustic

Penelope said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By tomorrow morning THIS will be the lefts narrative:
> 
> "Gunman" was:
> - Anti gay
> - Pro gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are not the pro gun and anti gays, conservatives?
Click to expand...

Na, muslims and progressives have one thing in common they are the least tolerant people on the planet... The tie that binds them.


----------



## Marianne

2aguy said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Islamist shot up a gay club?
> 
> Are you sure?  Normally, gay clubs are the target of christian fundie.
> 
> Best not to jump the gun just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....how about a list of those christian attacks on gay nightclubs.....
Click to expand...

My church doesn't believe in the gay lifestyle but all we did this morning is pray for the speedy recovery of those injured and for comfort for the families of the dead.  Wow us dangerous cray cray Christians. Too bad "Omar" or whatever the killers name is didn't pray for them instead of shooting them.


----------



## Wry Catcher

WillowTree said:


> There is a blonde bimbo on MSNBC who referred to the Boston Marathon shooting! The Boston Marathon was a bombing a pressure cooker bomb and of course tom broke with did not correct her but launched into the pitch for gun control. Gawd. Liberal media sucks.



A pressure cooker was not used to murder the police officer as the assholes attempted their escape.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Wry Catcher said:


> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.


You miss the issue by a mile.

Not a surprise actually.

This is an Islam issue. You take away his ar15 and you STILL have dead Americans.

Period, end of discussion


----------



## jknowgood

Snouter said:


> It would be interesting to hear the Muhammad Obama and Crooked Hillary phone calls today as they discuss how their advisors want them to ignore the ISLAMIC TERROR attack or exploit it to their advantage.


Obama will call it a recreational place shooting. Not a terrorist attack, remember he wiped the terrorists out before the 2012 elections. Remember?


----------



## WillowTree

Penelope said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being reported now.. Muslim terrorist WAS on the terror watch list in 2014 .. Parents immigrated here from Afghanistan.. Terrorist had made numerous threats in the past.
> Orlando Terror Suspect Identified: OMAR MATEEN of Port St. Lucie; Has Made Threats In Past [VIDEO] | RedState
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From you link:  _though they were only speculating._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time will tell Marxist but we do know he was on the terror watch list...  DEAL WITH IT, you terror enabling puke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link? Turn on the fucking news.
> 
> Yeah....embrace Islam folks. "CONVERT OR DIE".
> 
> Crooked Hillary will bring us TENS OF THOUSANDS more of these fine Muslims!!!! OPEN THE BORDER!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was American born. I have yet to read how he practiced Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you need to read more often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you shouldn't assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao  I haven't assumed anything dummy.. you said so yourself.. You're not too bright are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell me where you read he practice Islam from a reputable source. He may of been an atheist. Or a highly conservative gun packing religious zealot.
Click to expand...

He could have been a cow patty too but he's wasn't. He was a Muslim. That why he daddy came out quickly to say " religion has nothing to do with this." Yeah, right.


----------



## Rustic

Penelope said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being reported now.. Muslim terrorist WAS on the terror watch list in 2014 .. Parents immigrated here from Afghanistan.. Terrorist had made numerous threats in the past.
> Orlando Terror Suspect Identified: OMAR MATEEN of Port St. Lucie; Has Made Threats In Past [VIDEO] | RedState
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From you link:  _though they were only speculating._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time will tell Marxist but we do know he was on the terror watch list...  DEAL WITH IT, you terror enabling puke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link? Turn on the fucking news.
> 
> Yeah....embrace Islam folks. "CONVERT OR DIE".
> 
> Crooked Hillary will bring us TENS OF THOUSANDS more of these fine Muslims!!!! OPEN THE BORDER!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was American born. I have yet to read how he practiced Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you need to read more often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you shouldn't assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao  I haven't assumed anything dummy.. you said so yourself.. You're not too bright are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell me where you read he practice Islam from a reputable source. He may of been an atheist. Or a highly conservative gun packing religious zealot.
Click to expand...

Guns had nothing to do with his behavior, guilt by association doesn't work. dumbass


----------



## bucs90

Penelope said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By tomorrow morning THIS will be the lefts narrative:
> 
> "Gunman" was:
> - Anti gay
> - Pro gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are not the pro gun and anti gays, conservatives?
Click to expand...


Exactly. The left will have this Islamic terrorist looking like Jeff Sessions by Monday night.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I'm beginning to think a "tolerate" liberal is more of a threat than a jihadist


----------



## tinydancer

What's up with you left wing whackos that you actually hope and pray that a shooter will be a so called white Christian? It's pretty damn sick.

When a shooter is also wearing a suicide vest and screaming Allahu Akbar I don't think of myself as racist because the first thought that crosses my mind isn't 

"OH THAT'S GOT PRESBYTERIAN WRITTEN ALL OVER IT".

Give me a freaking break!


----------



## Marianne

tinydancer said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being reported now.. Muslim terrorist WAS on the terror watch list in 2014 .. Parents immigrated here from Afghanistan.. Terrorist had made numerous threats in the past.
> Orlando Terror Suspect Identified: OMAR MATEEN of Port St. Lucie; Has Made Threats In Past [VIDEO] | RedState
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From you link:  _though they were only speculating._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time will tell Marxist but we do know he was on the terror watch list...  DEAL WITH IT, you terror enabling puke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was American born. I have yet to read how he practiced Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you need to read more often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you shouldn't assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao  I haven't assumed anything dummy.. you said so yourself.. You're not too bright are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell me where you read he practice Islam from a reputable source. He may of been an atheist. Or a highly conservative gun packing religious zealot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *PICTURED: Worst mass shooter in U.S. history - NYC-born 'Islamic extremist' Omar Mateen, 29, who shot dead 50 and injured 53 in Orlando gay club massacre was homophobe 'who got angry when he saw two men kissing' *
> 
> *WARNING: GRAPHIC CONTENT *
> *Suspected Islamic extremist opened fire inside Pulse gay club in Orlando in the early hours of this morning *
> *Law enforcement sources have identified the shooter as US citizen Omar Mateen, from Port St. Lucie in Florida*
> *He killed at least 50 people and injured 53 and took party-goers hostage before being killed by police*
> *Shooter, 29, was carrying a suspicious device, possibly a suicide vest, when he began shooting in the nightclub*
> *Police used an explosive device to distract the gunman and rescue around 30 people who had been taken hostage*
> *Police engaged in gunfire with the man and an officer was shot in the head, but he was saved by his helmet*
> *FBI says gunman may have 'leanings to radical Islamic terrorism' and it is being investigated as 'an act of terrorism'*
> 
> Read more: 'Islamic extremist' shoots dead at least 50 at Florida gay club
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
Click to expand...

Geez when I went to church there were only 20 suspected dead, now there's 50! I OMG those poor people.


----------



## Penelope

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being reported now.. Muslim terrorist WAS on the terror watch list in 2014 .. Parents immigrated here from Afghanistan.. Terrorist had made numerous threats in the past.
> Orlando Terror Suspect Identified: OMAR MATEEN of Port St. Lucie; Has Made Threats In Past [VIDEO] | RedState
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From you link:  _though they were only speculating._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time will tell Marxist but we do know he was on the terror watch list...  DEAL WITH IT, you terror enabling puke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was American born. I have yet to read how he practiced Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you need to read more often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you shouldn't assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao  I haven't assumed anything dummy.. you said so yourself.. You're not too bright are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell me where you read he practice Islam from a reputable source. He may of been an atheist. Or a highly conservative gun packing religious zealot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL  His facebook page.. Bill Nelson, DEMOCRAT IN FLA on Fox News right now with a press briefing.. Bwhahahahahahaha YOU FUCKING LIBERALS are your own worst nightmare.. All too easy. Like shooting fish in a fish bowl.
Click to expand...


Facebook page really, you Republicans grasp and try so hard. I'm not a Fox news groupie.  Actually I will be voting Dem first time ever (I take that back, I voted for Gore, Bush Jr didn't know where the other countries were or how to pronounce their names) , see what I mean you should not assume.


----------



## WillowTree

Wry Catcher said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a blonde bimbo on MSNBC who referred to the Boston Marathon shooting! The Boston Marathon was a bombing a pressure cooker bomb and of course tom broke with did not correct her but launched into the pitch for gun control. Gawd. Liberal media sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pressure cooker was not used to murder the police officer as the assholes attempted their escape.
Click to expand...

Yeah right asswipe! Nice try. But she didn't mention the cop. She said "The Boston Marathon Shooting" she did not stop to think what she was saying in her rush to grab guns.


----------



## Rustic

Wry Catcher said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a blonde bimbo on MSNBC who referred to the Boston Marathon shooting! The Boston Marathon was a bombing a pressure cooker bomb and of course tom broke with did not correct her but launched into the pitch for gun control. Gawd. Liberal media sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pressure cooker was not used to murder the police officer as the assholes attempted their escape.
Click to expand...

Deflection


----------



## Picaro

paulitician said:


> Yeah the Left, especially Western European Leftists, formed a sort of alliance with Islam years ago. I think it began with their shared hatred of Jews and Christians, which subsequently led to fanatical support for the Palestinians. That was likely the origins of the alliance.



Indeed it did.

Being Leftist and Anti-Semitic in Germany - Susanne Urban



> But it is a very bizarre alliance. Islam above all other religions, is the least tolerant of Leftist beliefs and behaviors. Here's another deadly example of that. The Muslim faith doesn't allow tolerating homosexual behavior. I think the Left is beginning to regret their alliance.



This nasty anti-Xian campaign came along as part of the 'Gay Rights' farce; they had received some sympathy for their mindless self-inflicted AIDS epidemic, and misguided special exemptions form the usual CDC tactics for dealing with campaigns, with the result that the poor victims' went on to spread the infection to over a 1,000% more members of their own 'community and the spread to the nation's blood supply and children and others via that mindless 'tolerance', and the 'activists' parlayed that into the 'gay marriage' hoax, as a scheme to get on some faux 'spouses' medical insurance, and from there it kept growing into the full blown psychosis for the New Democrats and 'progressive' sociopaths their 'movement' is today. 

It was all the rage for the 'activists' just a few years ago for the shills to tout up Islam as some sort of enlightened paragons of tolerance and intellectual superiority over the backward hateful Xians n stuff, because of the historical Islamic penchant for raping little boys, something the 'gay community' has long supported and endorsed, until the Clinton administration and Jesse Helms came along and the 'community' was shocked to find out kiddie rape was frowned upon in most of the country.


----------



## Rustic

Stock up...
Buy more guns and ammo...


----------



## Wry Catcher

SassyIrishLass said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he's a dem... They can't tolerate views other than their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn Democrats, always hatin' on the gays....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a registered Democrat, he did some hate'n on them gays at that nightclub... Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't really taking your cues from some unconfirmed internet meme, are you?  No one in law enforcement has given any such information.  No news source is providing such details.  But, if an anonymous internet meme said it, it must be so, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all over the news...what a conundrum for the left, a Muslim democrat shooting up a gay nightclub.
Click to expand...


"shooting up a gay nightclue with a GUN.  Another problem for the NRA and its supporters.  But they have a solution, more guns.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Penelope said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being reported now.. Muslim terrorist WAS on the terror watch list in 2014 .. Parents immigrated here from Afghanistan.. Terrorist had made numerous threats in the past.
> Orlando Terror Suspect Identified: OMAR MATEEN of Port St. Lucie; Has Made Threats In Past [VIDEO] | RedState
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From you link:  _though they were only speculating._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time will tell Marxist but we do know he was on the terror watch list...  DEAL WITH IT, you terror enabling puke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to read more often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you shouldn't assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao  I haven't assumed anything dummy.. you said so yourself.. You're not too bright are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell me where you read he practice Islam from a reputable source. He may of been an atheist. Or a highly conservative gun packing religious zealot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL  His facebook page.. Bill Nelson, DEMOCRAT IN FLA on Fox News right now with a press briefing.. Bwhahahahahahaha YOU FUCKING LIBERALS are your own worst nightmare.. All too easy. Like shooting fish in a fish bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facebook page really, you Republicans grasp and try so hard. I'm not a Fox news groupie.  Actually I will be voting Dem first time ever, see what I mean you should not assume.
Click to expand...

Ask me if I give the first rotten damn how you vote moron? The entire Press Corp to include your DEMOCRAT, BILL NELSON reporting it.. FBI.. you're a worthless loser. Go play in traffic or abort a baby.. whatever it is you fucked up lefties do for kicks these days...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Wry Catcher said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he's a dem... They can't tolerate views other than their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn Democrats, always hatin' on the gays....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a registered Democrat, he did some hate'n on them gays at that nightclub... Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't really taking your cues from some unconfirmed internet meme, are you?  No one in law enforcement has given any such information.  No news source is providing such details.  But, if an anonymous internet meme said it, it must be so, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all over the news...what a conundrum for the left, a Muslim democrat shooting up a gay nightclub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "shooting up a gay nightclue with a GUN.  Another problem for the NRA and its supporters.  But they have a solution, more guns.
Click to expand...

Trying so hard but failing.. A Terrorist with known ties to ISIS, on the terror watch list, SLAUGHTERED 50 Americans.


----------



## bucs90

But remember folks.....

Voting for Hillary will be historic and Trump University didn't make all its students into billionaires!!!


----------



## tinydancer

Marianne said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being reported now.. Muslim terrorist WAS on the terror watch list in 2014 .. Parents immigrated here from Afghanistan.. Terrorist had made numerous threats in the past.
> Orlando Terror Suspect Identified: OMAR MATEEN of Port St. Lucie; Has Made Threats In Past [VIDEO] | RedState
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From you link:  _though they were only speculating._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time will tell Marxist but we do know he was on the terror watch list...  DEAL WITH IT, you terror enabling puke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to read more often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you shouldn't assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao  I haven't assumed anything dummy.. you said so yourself.. You're not too bright are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell me where you read he practice Islam from a reputable source. He may of been an atheist. Or a highly conservative gun packing religious zealot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *PICTURED: Worst mass shooter in U.S. history - NYC-born 'Islamic extremist' Omar Mateen, 29, who shot dead 50 and injured 53 in Orlando gay club massacre was homophobe 'who got angry when he saw two men kissing' *
> 
> *WARNING: GRAPHIC CONTENT *
> *Suspected Islamic extremist opened fire inside Pulse gay club in Orlando in the early hours of this morning *
> *Law enforcement sources have identified the shooter as US citizen Omar Mateen, from Port St. Lucie in Florida*
> *He killed at least 50 people and injured 53 and took party-goers hostage before being killed by police*
> *Shooter, 29, was carrying a suspicious device, possibly a suicide vest, when he began shooting in the nightclub*
> *Police used an explosive device to distract the gunman and rescue around 30 people who had been taken hostage*
> *Police engaged in gunfire with the man and an officer was shot in the head, but he was saved by his helmet*
> *FBI says gunman may have 'leanings to radical Islamic terrorism' and it is being investigated as 'an act of terrorism'*
> 
> Read more: 'Islamic extremist' shoots dead at least 50 at Florida gay club
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geez when I went to church there were only 20 suspected dead, now there's 50! I OMG those poor people.
Click to expand...


This is a massacre. I'm trying to wrap my brain around it still. Didn't this club have armed security? No one had a C%C? It's unreal.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Grampa Murked U said:


> The left in this thread are trying to focus on Republican politics instead of seeing the real threat that is right in front of them.
> 
> Especially rdean. Despicable



Q.  What is the real threat

A.  A man with a gun


----------



## WillowTree

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> God damn Democrats, always hatin' on the gays....
> 
> 
> 
> He was a registered Democrat, he did some hate'n on them gays at that nightclub... Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't really taking your cues from some unconfirmed internet meme, are you?  No one in law enforcement has given any such information.  No news source is providing such details.  But, if an anonymous internet meme said it, it must be so, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all over the news...what a conundrum for the left, a Muslim democrat shooting up a gay nightclub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "shooting up a gay nightclue with a GUN.  Another problem for the NRA and its supporters.  But they have a solution, more guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying so hard but failing.. A Terrorist with known ties to ISIS, on the terror watch list, SLAUGHTERED 50 Americans.
Click to expand...

He tried his best to slaughter many more! Thank god a gun stopped him.


----------



## SwimExpert

tinydancer said:


> No one had a C%C? It's unreal.



It was a nightclub.  Responsible gun owners don't carry when they're getting tanked.


----------



## Marianne

Snouter said:


> This ISLAMIC TERRORIST was actually on an FBI watch list!  Hopefully The Donald will get these Muslims the fuck out of my country before they act out.


Well we certainly can't keep letting this crap go on unchecked.


----------



## Crixus

tinydancer said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> From you link:  _though they were only speculating._
> 
> 
> 
> Time will tell Marxist but we do know he was on the terror watch list...  DEAL WITH IT, you terror enabling puke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you shouldn't assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao  I haven't assumed anything dummy.. you said so yourself.. You're not too bright are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell me where you read he practice Islam from a reputable source. He may of been an atheist. Or a highly conservative gun packing religious zealot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *PICTURED: Worst mass shooter in U.S. history - NYC-born 'Islamic extremist' Omar Mateen, 29, who shot dead 50 and injured 53 in Orlando gay club massacre was homophobe 'who got angry when he saw two men kissing' *
> 
> *WARNING: GRAPHIC CONTENT *
> *Suspected Islamic extremist opened fire inside Pulse gay club in Orlando in the early hours of this morning *
> *Law enforcement sources have identified the shooter as US citizen Omar Mateen, from Port St. Lucie in Florida*
> *He killed at least 50 people and injured 53 and took party-goers hostage before being killed by police*
> *Shooter, 29, was carrying a suspicious device, possibly a suicide vest, when he began shooting in the nightclub*
> *Police used an explosive device to distract the gunman and rescue around 30 people who had been taken hostage*
> *Police engaged in gunfire with the man and an officer was shot in the head, but he was saved by his helmet*
> *FBI says gunman may have 'leanings to radical Islamic terrorism' and it is being investigated as 'an act of terrorism'*
> 
> Read more: 'Islamic extremist' shoots dead at least 50 at Florida gay club
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geez when I went to church there were only 20 suspected dead, now there's 50! I OMG those poor people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a massacre. I'm trying to wrap my brain around it still. Didn't this club have armed security? No one had a C%C? It's unreal.
Click to expand...



Can't say about Florida, but here it's against the law to carry anywhere alcohol is served.


----------



## Rustic

Wry Catcher said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left in this thread are trying to focus on Republican politics instead of seeing the real threat that is right in front of them.
> 
> Especially rdean. Despicable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q.  What is the real threat
> 
> A.  A man with a gun
Click to expand...

The real threat a Muslim, who hated seeing guys kiss each other...


----------



## WillowTree

tinydancer said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> From you link:  _though they were only speculating._
> 
> 
> 
> Time will tell Marxist but we do know he was on the terror watch list...  DEAL WITH IT, you terror enabling puke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you shouldn't assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao  I haven't assumed anything dummy.. you said so yourself.. You're not too bright are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell me where you read he practice Islam from a reputable source. He may of been an atheist. Or a highly conservative gun packing religious zealot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *PICTURED: Worst mass shooter in U.S. history - NYC-born 'Islamic extremist' Omar Mateen, 29, who shot dead 50 and injured 53 in Orlando gay club massacre was homophobe 'who got angry when he saw two men kissing' *
> 
> *WARNING: GRAPHIC CONTENT *
> *Suspected Islamic extremist opened fire inside Pulse gay club in Orlando in the early hours of this morning *
> *Law enforcement sources have identified the shooter as US citizen Omar Mateen, from Port St. Lucie in Florida*
> *He killed at least 50 people and injured 53 and took party-goers hostage before being killed by police*
> *Shooter, 29, was carrying a suspicious device, possibly a suicide vest, when he began shooting in the nightclub*
> *Police used an explosive device to distract the gunman and rescue around 30 people who had been taken hostage*
> *Police engaged in gunfire with the man and an officer was shot in the head, but he was saved by his helmet*
> *FBI says gunman may have 'leanings to radical Islamic terrorism' and it is being investigated as 'an act of terrorism'*
> 
> Read more: 'Islamic extremist' shoots dead at least 50 at Florida gay club
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geez when I went to church there were only 20 suspected dead, now there's 50! I OMG those poor people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a massacre. I'm trying to wrap my brain around it still. Didn't this club have armed security? No one had a C%C? It's unreal.
Click to expand...

The way I understand it there is always a police officer on duty there. I will see if I can find that information.


----------



## Czernobog

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Trying so hard but failing.. A Terrorist with known ties to ISIS, on the terror watch list, SLAUGHTERED 50 Americans.


No such thing is known.  All that the Feds have reported is that he *"may have been radicalized..."*  There is absolutely no indication of by whom.  And he was watched as a person of interest, for a few months, because he had contact with people who had contact with terrorist organizations.  Her was determined to not be a threat, and they quit watching.  There is absolutely no indication that he was currently on any watch lists.

Where do you get your bullshit?!?!?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Grampa Murked U said:


> The left in this thread are trying to focus on Republican politics instead of seeing the real threat that is right in front of them.
> 
> Especially rdean. Despicable



What threat? We are safer than ever.


----------



## WillowTree

Crixus said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time will tell Marxist but we do know he was on the terror watch list...  DEAL WITH IT, you terror enabling puke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao  I haven't assumed anything dummy.. you said so yourself.. You're not too bright are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell me where you read he practice Islam from a reputable source. He may of been an atheist. Or a highly conservative gun packing religious zealot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *PICTURED: Worst mass shooter in U.S. history - NYC-born 'Islamic extremist' Omar Mateen, 29, who shot dead 50 and injured 53 in Orlando gay club massacre was homophobe 'who got angry when he saw two men kissing' *
> 
> *WARNING: GRAPHIC CONTENT *
> *Suspected Islamic extremist opened fire inside Pulse gay club in Orlando in the early hours of this morning *
> *Law enforcement sources have identified the shooter as US citizen Omar Mateen, from Port St. Lucie in Florida*
> *He killed at least 50 people and injured 53 and took party-goers hostage before being killed by police*
> *Shooter, 29, was carrying a suspicious device, possibly a suicide vest, when he began shooting in the nightclub*
> *Police used an explosive device to distract the gunman and rescue around 30 people who had been taken hostage*
> *Police engaged in gunfire with the man and an officer was shot in the head, but he was saved by his helmet*
> *FBI says gunman may have 'leanings to radical Islamic terrorism' and it is being investigated as 'an act of terrorism'*
> 
> Read more: 'Islamic extremist' shoots dead at least 50 at Florida gay club
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geez when I went to church there were only 20 suspected dead, now there's 50! I OMG those poor people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a massacre. I'm trying to wrap my brain around it still. Didn't this club have armed security? No one had a C%C? It's unreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say about Florida, but here it's against the law to carry anywhere alcohol is served.
Click to expand...



You cannot carry weapons into bars in Fla. either concealed or open.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Wry Catcher said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he's a dem... They can't tolerate views other than their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn Democrats, always hatin' on the gays....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a registered Democrat, he did some hate'n on them gays at that nightclub... Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't really taking your cues from some unconfirmed internet meme, are you?  No one in law enforcement has given any such information.  No news source is providing such details.  But, if an anonymous internet meme said it, it must be so, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all over the news...what a conundrum for the left, a Muslim democrat shooting up a gay nightclub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "shooting up a gay nightclue with a GUN.  Another problem for the NRA and its supporters.  But they have a solution, more guns.
Click to expand...


Cease deflecting, the NRA had nothing to do with some goat fugging fool shooting up a gay nightclub


----------



## WillowTree

LoneLaugher said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left in this thread are trying to focus on Republican politics instead of seeing the real threat that is right in front of them.
> 
> Especially rdean. Despicable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What threat? We are safer than ever.
Click to expand...

No, you are dumber than ever.


----------



## Iceweasel

Wry Catcher said:


> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.


That's just stupid. Guns were much easier to get in the past. Even available via mail order. Many hardware stores and pawn shops carried guns. 

Liberals can't think, they feel things.


----------



## Wry Catcher

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Being reported now.. Muslim terrorist WAS on the terror watch list in 2014 .. Parents immigrated here from Afghanistan.. Terrorist had made numerous threats in the past.
> Orlando Terror Suspect Identified: OMAR MATEEN of Port St. Lucie; Has Made Threats In Past [VIDEO] | RedState



If true, how did he get his weapons?  If legally, the system is broken / ineffective and needs to be reformed.


----------



## Rustic

Gays, be afraid of a Muslim controlled world… Be very afraid.


----------



## SwimExpert

WillowTree said:


> The way I understand it there is always a police officer on duty there. I will see if I can find that information.



More likely an off duty cop who has been privately hired by the club to work as security.  Pretty common approach.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just stupid. Guns were much easier to get in the past. Even available via mail order. Many hardware stores and pawn shops carried guns.
> 
> Liberals can't think, they feel things.
Click to expand...

Not in Florida.  Florida have some of the most lax gun laws in the country.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just stupid. Guns were much easier to get in the past. Even available via mail order. Many hardware stores and pawn shops carried guns.
> 
> Liberals can't think, they feel things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in Florida.  Florida have some of the most lax gun laws in the country.
Click to expand...


Chicago has some of the toughest...your point?


----------



## Wry Catcher

Rustic said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left are off and running with gun grabbing. Watch MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, more gun laws would not have stopped this...
Click to expand...


Boy, are you stupid.  If the guns laws are ineffective, we need to reform them and created stricter guide lines on the purchase and sale of firearms in America.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Czernobog said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying so hard but failing.. A Terrorist with known ties to ISIS, on the terror watch list, SLAUGHTERED 50 Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing is known.  All that the Feds have reported is that he *"may have been radicalized..."*  There is absolutely no indication of by whom.  And he was watched as a person of interest, for a few months, because he had contact with people who had contact with terrorist organizations.  Her was determined to not be a threat, and they quit watching.  There is absolutely no indication that he was currently on any watch lists.
> 
> Where do you get your bullshit?!?!?
Click to expand...

You sound angry.. Worried that your messiah let this lunatic roam the streets of America and we now have the 2nd largest terror attack in US history having taken place?? IT'S being reported EVERY WHERE NOW..  You lowlife scum known as LIBERALS are an enemy of freedom.. I pray to God this will open GOOD Americans eyes to the danger you freaks truly are.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just stupid. Guns were much easier to get in the past. Even available via mail order. Many hardware stores and pawn shops carried guns.
> 
> Liberals can't think, they feel things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in Florida.  Florida have some of the most lax gun laws in the country.
Click to expand...


Vermont has the least restrictive gun laws of all 50 states and you never hear about anything like this happening there


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Wry Catcher said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left in this thread are trying to focus on Republican politics instead of seeing the real threat that is right in front of them.
> 
> Especially rdean. Despicable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q.  What is the real threat
> 
> A.  A man with a gun
Click to expand...

A liberal who thinks he's using his brain.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Omar Saddiqui Mateen: 6 Facts About Orlando Terrorist*
*Omar Saddiqui Mateen: 6 Facts About Orlando Terrorist - Breitbart*


----------



## Rustic

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just stupid. Guns were much easier to get in the past. Even available via mail order. Many hardware stores and pawn shops carried guns.
> 
> Liberals can't think, they feel things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in Florida.  Florida have some of the most lax gun laws in the country.
Click to expand...

More frivolous gun laws would not of stopped this. dumb fuck
Most all these mass shootings have been in "gun free zones" so take your dumbass head out of your dumb ass... Lol


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just stupid. Guns were much easier to get in the past. Even available via mail order. Many hardware stores and pawn shops carried guns.
> 
> Liberals can't think, they feel things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in Florida.  Florida have some of the most lax gun laws in the country.
Click to expand...

There used to not be NICS (The National Instant Criminal Background Check System), no background checks at all. This has nothing to do with gun laws.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Wry Catcher said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left in this thread are trying to focus on Republican politics instead of seeing the real threat that is right in front of them.
> 
> Especially rdean. Despicable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q.  What is the real threat
> 
> A.  A man with a gun
Click to expand...

Tell that to a Marine, Goofy.


----------



## Czernobog

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying so hard but failing.. A Terrorist with known ties to ISIS, on the terror watch list, SLAUGHTERED 50 Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing is known.  All that the Feds have reported is that he *"may have been radicalized..."*  There is absolutely no indication of by whom.  And he was watched as a person of interest, for a few months, because he had contact with people who had contact with terrorist organizations.  Her was determined to not be a threat, and they quit watching.  There is absolutely no indication that he was currently on any watch lists.
> 
> Where do you get your bullshit?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound angry.. Worried that your messiah let this lunatic roam the streets of America and we now have the 2nd largest terror attack in US history having taken place?? IT'S being reported EVERY WHERE NOW..  You lowlife scum known as LIBERALS are an enemy of freedom.. I pray to God this will open GOOD Americans eyes to the danger you freaks truly are.
Click to expand...

I'm angry that you are posting obviously untrue statements as if they are facts.  Your kind of rhetoric, and lies only make things worse, because some people will be stupid enough to believe it.  Why don't you try just sticking with known facts, instead of posting unsubstantiated rumour, and fantasy as if it were fact?


----------



## Czernobog

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just stupid. Guns were much easier to get in the past. Even available via mail order. Many hardware stores and pawn shops carried guns.
> 
> Liberals can't think, they feel things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in Florida.  Florida have some of the most lax gun laws in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vermont has the least restrictive gun laws of all 50 states and you never hear about anything like this happening there
Click to expand...

Yeah, but their all "stinkin commie socialists".  Haven't you heard?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Czernobog said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying so hard but failing.. A Terrorist with known ties to ISIS, on the terror watch list, SLAUGHTERED 50 Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing is known.  All that the Feds have reported is that he *"may have been radicalized..."*  There is absolutely no indication of by whom.  And he was watched as a person of interest, for a few months, because he had contact with people who had contact with terrorist organizations.  Her was determined to not be a threat, and they quit watching.  There is absolutely no indication that he was currently on any watch lists.
> 
> Where do you get your bullshit?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound angry.. Worried that your messiah let this lunatic roam the streets of America and we now have the 2nd largest terror attack in US history having taken place?? IT'S being reported EVERY WHERE NOW..  You lowlife scum known as LIBERALS are an enemy of freedom.. I pray to God this will open GOOD Americans eyes to the danger you freaks truly are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm angry that you are posting obviously untrue statements as if they are facts.  Your kind of rhetoric, and lies only make things worse, because some people will be stupid enough to believe it.  Why don't you try just sticking with known facts, instead of posting unsubstantiated rumour, and fantasy as if it were fact?
Click to expand...


I've posted links LOSER..  You freaks hate the truth.. TOUGH DAMN SHIT BOY.


----------



## Rustic

Wry Catcher said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left are off and running with gun grabbing. Watch MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, more gun laws would not have stopped this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy, are you stupid.  If the guns laws are ineffective, we need to reform them and created stricter guide lines on the purchase and sale of firearms in America.
Click to expand...

Most all of these shootings happening gun free zones... More laws equal less freedom to protect yourself. Just the facts baby


----------



## bucs90

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just stupid. Guns were much easier to get in the past. Even available via mail order. Many hardware stores and pawn shops carried guns.
> 
> Liberals can't think, they feel things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in Florida.  Florida have some of the most lax gun laws in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vermont has the least restrictive gun laws of all 50 states and you never hear about anything like this happening there
Click to expand...


Correct. And Utah has an extremely high rate of gun ownership....yet very low crime.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just stupid. Guns were much easier to get in the past. Even available via mail order. Many hardware stores and pawn shops carried guns.
> 
> Liberals can't think, they feel things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in Florida.  Florida have some of the most lax gun laws in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There used to not be NICS (The National Instant Criminal Background Check System), no background checks at all. This has nothing to do with gun laws.
Click to expand...

Which not every state (including, I believe Florida) is required to access for gun purchase.  that is one of Bernie's desires - to make instant background checks a national requirement.  Not a terrible idea, to my mind.


----------



## WillowTree

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just stupid. Guns were much easier to get in the past. Even available via mail order. Many hardware stores and pawn shops carried guns.
> 
> Liberals can't think, they feel things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in Florida.  Florida have some of the most lax gun laws in the country.
Click to expand...

They aren't lax at all. They allow for concealed carry if you meet the standards and requirements.


----------



## Rustic

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just stupid. Guns were much easier to get in the past. Even available via mail order. Many hardware stores and pawn shops carried guns.
> 
> Liberals can't think, they feel things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in Florida.  Florida have some of the most lax gun laws in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vermont has the least restrictive gun laws of all 50 states and you never hear about anything like this happening there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. And Utah has an extremely high rate of gun ownership....yet very low crime.
Click to expand...

The states that have more guns per capita, are the safest states.


----------



## Mudda

Rustic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left are off and running with gun grabbing. Watch MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, more gun laws would not have stopped this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy, are you stupid.  If the guns laws are ineffective, we need to reform them and created stricter guide lines on the purchase and sale of firearms in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most all of these shootings happening gun free zones... More laws equal less freedom to protect yourself. Just the facts baby
Click to expand...

10,000+ people in the US die of gunshot EVERY YEAR. You folks sure are shit at defending yourselves.


----------



## Czernobog

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying so hard but failing.. A Terrorist with known ties to ISIS, on the terror watch list, SLAUGHTERED 50 Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing is known.  All that the Feds have reported is that he *"may have been radicalized..."*  There is absolutely no indication of by whom.  And he was watched as a person of interest, for a few months, because he had contact with people who had contact with terrorist organizations.  Her was determined to not be a threat, and they quit watching.  There is absolutely no indication that he was currently on any watch lists.
> 
> Where do you get your bullshit?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound angry.. Worried that your messiah let this lunatic roam the streets of America and we now have the 2nd largest terror attack in US history having taken place?? IT'S being reported EVERY WHERE NOW..  You lowlife scum known as LIBERALS are an enemy of freedom.. I pray to God this will open GOOD Americans eyes to the danger you freaks truly are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm angry that you are posting obviously untrue statements as if they are facts.  Your kind of rhetoric, and lies only make things worse, because some people will be stupid enough to believe it.  Why don't you try just sticking with known facts, instead of posting unsubstantiated rumour, and fantasy as if it were fact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've posted links LOSER..  You freaks hate the truth.. TOUGH DAMN SHIT BOY.
Click to expand...

Really?  What link is there to his"*known ISIS ties"*, since not one law enforcement agency has said that/  If there is a link claiming that, it is lying.


----------



## Marianne

Wry Catcher said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left in this thread are trying to focus on Republican politics instead of seeing the real threat that is right in front of them.
> 
> Especially rdean. Despicable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q.  What is the real threat
> 
> A.  A man with a gun
Click to expand...


This week a terrorist opened fire in a Tel Aviv shopping mall. This had the potential for a massacre but instead only 4 people were killed. You want to know the difference? Israeli authorities are armed to the teeth. All heathy individuals serve in the military. 

1. All Israel Jews conscripted to be soldiers at age 18. Not all serve but a decent amount do serve.
2. More Israeli's know how to correctly handle a crisis situation because their military training comes into play. 
3. A gun doesn't sprout legs and start shooting, it requires an outside force to activate it and deactivate it. You get a person with a gun who is willing to die for their beliefs the only thing that's going to stop him is another person with a gun. If he doesn't have a gun he will use another means of destruction so the problem isn't the gun, it's the human. He could kill just as easily with a pressure cooker bomb.

Conscription in Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bodecea

2aguy said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hospital I work at is a block from Pulse. The police detoured me trying to get to work this morning. I hadn't listened to the news yet so I figured another train derailed as the tracks are also right there. Found out when I got to work.
> 
> One local news channel quoted someone as saying the shooter had "Islamic leanings", whatever the fuck that means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means the  media is  pissed off as hell they have to somehow report islamists are now  exterminating  gays  in america. You can bet the  media would be  positively gleeful if a white guy was responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it is a muslim targeting gay Americans....this story will be over before Noon...........nothing to see here....
Click to expand...

You're another RW mooslim.


----------



## Rustic

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just stupid. Guns were much easier to get in the past. Even available via mail order. Many hardware stores and pawn shops carried guns.
> 
> Liberals can't think, they feel things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in Florida.  Florida have some of the most lax gun laws in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There used to not be NICS (The National Instant Criminal Background Check System), no background checks at all. This has nothing to do with gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which not every state (including, I believe Florida) is required to access for gun purchase.  that is one of Bernie's desires - to make instant background checks a national requirement.  Not a terrible idea, to my mind.
Click to expand...

Frivolous gun laws equal more crime…


----------



## Mudda

bucs90 said:


> Correct. And Utah has an extremely high rate of gun ownership....yet very low crime.


Nothing to steal in Utah.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> Florida Pulse gay club attacked in Orlando - multiple injuries - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple injuries after an attacker opened fire inside a gay nightclub in the Florida city of Orlando, police say.
> 
> There are unconfirmed reports that the attacker is still inside the Pulse Club and has taken hostages.
> 
> Orlando Police have urged people to stay away from the area.
> 
> Video footage being shared on social media showed dozens of emergency vehicles at the scene and people being treated on the pavements.
> 
> One man who was in the club at the time said the shooter opened fire at around 02:00 local time (06:00 GMT).
> 
> "People on the dance floor and bar got down on the floor and some of us who were near the bar and back exit managed to go out through the outdoor area and just ran," Ricardo Almodovar wrote on Pulse's Facebook page.
> 
> Another man, Anthony Torres, said he heard people screaming that others in the nightclub were dead.
> 
> Local TV reporter Stewart Moore tweeted that he had been told by a source that more than 20 people had been shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone has it in for gays, but who is it and what is motivating them?
Click to expand...


it seems cultural-----the shooter is of afghani background----As you know---Afghanistan has historic links to Iran.   In fact the language (mostly Pashtun)  is very close to Farsi.    Another cultural issue is  Ramadan.   The shooter---like many Indonesians----stated his support of Isis.----which suggests he was sunni


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Wry Catcher said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left in this thread are trying to focus on Republican politics instead of seeing the real threat that is right in front of them.
> 
> Especially rdean. Despicable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q.  What is the real threat
> 
> A.  A man with a gun
Click to expand...

Like the pressure cooker terrorists? They shot the legs right off those people huh?


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left are off and running with gun grabbing. Watch MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, more gun laws would not have stopped this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy, are you stupid.  If the guns laws are ineffective, we need to reform them and created stricter guide lines on the purchase and sale of firearms in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most all of these shootings happening gun free zones... More laws equal less freedom to protect yourself. Just the facts baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10,000+ people in the US die of gunshot EVERY YEAR. You folks sure are shit at defending yourselves.
Click to expand...

.yawn. How many are suicides? How many use one to save their lives? Or does that matter to you?


----------



## Rustic

Mudda said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left are off and running with gun grabbing. Watch MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, more gun laws would not have stopped this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy, are you stupid.  If the guns laws are ineffective, we need to reform them and created stricter guide lines on the purchase and sale of firearms in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most all of these shootings happening gun free zones... More laws equal less freedom to protect yourself. Just the facts baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10,000+ people in the US die of gunshot EVERY YEAR. You folks sure are shit at defending yourselves.
Click to expand...

You're mixing suicides in with homicides that's called lying. dumb fuck

2016 Real Time Death Statistics in America


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock

I thought "sucking dick" exempted you from terrorism Liberals? What you assholes fail to realize is, cocksuckers will be the first with their heads on a pole if Islam ever comes full-blown to this country. You just keep sucking that Muslim dick and ignore that though, OK? 
Idiots.


----------



## Manonthestreet

SwimExpert said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one had a C%C? It's unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a nightclub.  Responsible gun owners don't carry when they're getting tanked.
Click to expand...

Against FL Law I believe to carry into establishment serving


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Czernobog said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying so hard but failing.. A Terrorist with known ties to ISIS, on the terror watch list, SLAUGHTERED 50 Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing is known.  All that the Feds have reported is that he *"may have been radicalized..."*  There is absolutely no indication of by whom.  And he was watched as a person of interest, for a few months, because he had contact with people who had contact with terrorist organizations.  Her was determined to not be a threat, and they quit watching.  There is absolutely no indication that he was currently on any watch lists.
> 
> Where do you get your bullshit?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound angry.. Worried that your messiah let this lunatic roam the streets of America and we now have the 2nd largest terror attack in US history having taken place?? IT'S being reported EVERY WHERE NOW..  You lowlife scum known as LIBERALS are an enemy of freedom.. I pray to God this will open GOOD Americans eyes to the danger you freaks truly are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm angry that you are posting obviously untrue statements as if they are facts.  Your kind of rhetoric, and lies only make things worse, because some people will be stupid enough to believe it.  Why don't you try just sticking with known facts, instead of posting unsubstantiated rumour, and fantasy as if it were fact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've posted links LOSER..  You freaks hate the truth.. TOUGH DAMN SHIT BOY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What link is there to his"*known ISIS ties"*, since not one law enforcement agency has said that/  If there is a link claiming that, it is lying.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO The liberal Daily Beast:

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/06/12/omar-mateen-id-d-as-orlando-killer.html


----------



## Manonthestreet

Damian Paletta of the _Wall Street Journal_ tweets, “Rep. [Adam] Schiff, [D-CA] who is always cautious, says Dept. of Homeland Security told him Orlando shooter made pledge of allegiance to Islamic State.” Instapundit


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Orlando terror attack: 50 dead. Shooter made a pledge to ISIS?

Pledge to ISIS


----------



## Rustic

A Man sees gays kissing, only in Islam he's justified in the of killing gays...
The same cannot be said in Jesus teachings in the Bible… LOL


----------



## abu afak

Baron said:


> 99 % attacker was either a Muslim or a convert or crypto Muslim.The lying western MSM will start a whitewashing of killer and hiding his Muslim believe.


Obama will be on TV in 1 Hour (1.30 PM) telling us all "This has nothing to do with Islam".

Obumble cannot/will not even utter the words 'Islamic Terrorism'.

And excuse me for a political comment at this tragic moment:
But this really plays well for Trump.
`


----------



## Old Yeller

I sit here thinking "at least omar did not get to a bunch of young innocent children",   I try to be upset about it, but just comfortably Numb.  Not surprised.  Keep shoving gay crap in peoples face... can't open mailer ad or TV w/o freakin ellen mug on.....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Gunman suspected of killing 50 people has 'some connection to ISIS*
*Gunman suspected of killing 50 people has 'some connection to ISIS'*


----------



## bodecea

2aguy said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has a liberal said....."But but but Christians......." yet?
> 
> Wait for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. They dug up McVeigh again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But mcveigh wasn't a Christian.....
Click to expand...

No True Scotsman...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

You guys should not let the left drag you into gun debates. Keep the focus FIRMLY where it belongs. Islamic terrorism. 

When they try to divert to gun bullshit you need to ignore them or they will never stop changing the subject. Show them who controls the debate rather than giving them power to keep posting their tripe.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Why are isis supporters allowed to roam the streets....they should be rounded up. War on terror enemy combatant.........


----------



## koshergrl

His.parents knew nothing! It wasn't rooted in Islam at all! 

So was the guy nypd? there's a picture of him in uniform..'Islamic extremist' shoots dead at least 50 at Florida gay club


----------



## Crixus

WillowTree said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me where you read he practice Islam from a reputable source. He may of been an atheist. Or a highly conservative gun packing religious zealot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PICTURED: Worst mass shooter in U.S. history - NYC-born 'Islamic extremist' Omar Mateen, 29, who shot dead 50 and injured 53 in Orlando gay club massacre was homophobe 'who got angry when he saw two men kissing' *
> 
> *WARNING: GRAPHIC CONTENT *
> *Suspected Islamic extremist opened fire inside Pulse gay club in Orlando in the early hours of this morning *
> *Law enforcement sources have identified the shooter as US citizen Omar Mateen, from Port St. Lucie in Florida*
> *He killed at least 50 people and injured 53 and took party-goers hostage before being killed by police*
> *Shooter, 29, was carrying a suspicious device, possibly a suicide vest, when he began shooting in the nightclub*
> *Police used an explosive device to distract the gunman and rescue around 30 people who had been taken hostage*
> *Police engaged in gunfire with the man and an officer was shot in the head, but he was saved by his helmet*
> *FBI says gunman may have 'leanings to radical Islamic terrorism' and it is being investigated as 'an act of terrorism'*
> 
> Read more: 'Islamic extremist' shoots dead at least 50 at Florida gay club
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geez when I went to church there were only 20 suspected dead, now there's 50! I OMG those poor people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a massacre. I'm trying to wrap my brain around it still. Didn't this club have armed security? No one had a C%C? It's unreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say about Florida, but here it's against the law to carry anywhere alcohol is served.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot carry weapons into bars in Fla. either concealed or open.
Click to expand...



Figured as much. They are very strict about it here. You can get your ticket pulled for an alcohol related incident here love PI or DUI as well.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Todays attack is not about gun laws. It's about fighting these sand monkeys on their own turf. If we refuse to do that, like Obama has refused in pulling out of Iraq and Affy, we fight them in Orlando.

Stupid Florida senator is talking about gun reform laws. Stupid bitch. Shes talking about buying guns without a background check. BITCH THIS GUY HAD A GUN PERMIT.


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has a liberal said....."But but but Christians......." yet?
> 
> Wait for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. They dug up McVeigh again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But mcveigh wasn't a Christian.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No True Scotsman...
Click to expand...

But, He was not a Christian by his behavior, where in Jesus's teachings do you see that?


----------



## Crixus

koshergrl said:


> His.parents knew nothing! It wasn't rooted in Islam at all!
> 
> So was the guy nypd? there's a picture of him in uniform..'Islamic extremist' shoots dead at least 50 at Florida gay club



What's all the hubbub? Dude looks pretty cornbread to me. Most likely a bitter gun/Bible clinger and Trump supporter.


----------



## bodecea

num_nut said:


> I sit here thinking "at least omar did not get to a bunch of young innocent children",   I try to be upset about it, but just comfortably Numb.  Not surprised.  Keep shoving gay crap in peoples face... can't open mailer ad or TV w/o freakin ellen mug on.....


Another RW mooslim sympathizer.


----------



## Marianne

tinydancer said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> From you link:  _though they were only speculating._
> 
> 
> 
> Time will tell Marxist but we do know he was on the terror watch list...  DEAL WITH IT, you terror enabling puke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you shouldn't assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao  I haven't assumed anything dummy.. you said so yourself.. You're not too bright are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell me where you read he practice Islam from a reputable source. He may of been an atheist. Or a highly conservative gun packing religious zealot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *PICTURED: Worst mass shooter in U.S. history - NYC-born 'Islamic extremist' Omar Mateen, 29, who shot dead 50 and injured 53 in Orlando gay club massacre was homophobe 'who got angry when he saw two men kissing' *
> 
> *WARNING: GRAPHIC CONTENT *
> *Suspected Islamic extremist opened fire inside Pulse gay club in Orlando in the early hours of this morning *
> *Law enforcement sources have identified the shooter as US citizen Omar Mateen, from Port St. Lucie in Florida*
> *He killed at least 50 people and injured 53 and took party-goers hostage before being killed by police*
> *Shooter, 29, was carrying a suspicious device, possibly a suicide vest, when he began shooting in the nightclub*
> *Police used an explosive device to distract the gunman and rescue around 30 people who had been taken hostage*
> *Police engaged in gunfire with the man and an officer was shot in the head, but he was saved by his helmet*
> *FBI says gunman may have 'leanings to radical Islamic terrorism' and it is being investigated as 'an act of terrorism'*
> 
> Read more: 'Islamic extremist' shoots dead at least 50 at Florida gay club
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geez when I went to church there were only 20 suspected dead, now there's 50! I OMG those poor people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a massacre. I'm trying to wrap my brain around it still. Didn't this club have armed security? No one had a C%C? It's unreal.
Click to expand...

I'm having trouble wrapping my head around this too. At this stage of our current society where we know people are hating and gunning for us, this shouldn't have happened. We need better security.


----------



## PredFan

boedicca said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you lefties love to separate people by race or ethnicity until it serves you not to, then you call them Americans no matter what their heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> And his heritage matters, because...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Norwegians are mass killing people? Try to think, it's like going to the gym, you get started, stick with it and it gets easier with time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of any attacks done by someone screaming "Hail Odin".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "In the name of THOR, praise be unto him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By Grapthar's Hammer!  Never Give Up.  Never Surrender!
Click to expand...


Yay! A Galaxy Quest reference! 

Winner!


----------



## Kosh

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are?  Guarantee to you over 90% of them will vote for Hillary and not Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> _IF_ they vote at all.  Obviously in such a  case, they'd be voting for the "lesser of two evils" in terms of who is attacking their rights as American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives have been the ones consistently attacking their rights as American citizens.  You think gays don't know that?
Click to expand...


Another failed post!

No the far left motto is vote for our person or do not vote at all, many of them will stay at home..


----------



## Wry Catcher

bucs90 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mass killing by a Muslim with a gun....didn't end until cops WITH GUNS showed up and ended it.  Delete your post.
Click to expand...


You do not know the facts and make up stuff (that is a nice way to say you're a liar).  All of the facts are not known by LE.  Since you were not on scene, we can presume you, as usual, don't know shit.


----------



## bodecea

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has a liberal said....."But but but Christians......." yet?
> 
> Wait for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. They dug up McVeigh again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But mcveigh wasn't a Christian.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No True Scotsman...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But, He was not a Christian by his behavior, where in Jesus's teachings do you see that?
Click to expand...

You base christers on behavior?...not many in the world then.


----------



## Kosh

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’re a hateful rightwing bigot.
Click to expand...


From a hated filled far left racist/bigot.


----------



## PredFan

Czernobog said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you lefties love to separate people by race or ethnicity until it serves you not to, then you call them Americans no matter what their heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his heritage matters, because...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may not, but I was just making an observation about your Ill conceived post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *My* "ill conceived" post?!?!  One would think that the ill conceived post cane from the mindless fuck that felt the need to talk about "Sand Ni99ers" third post into the discussion, before anyone even knew who the shooter was.  But, you know, maybe that's just me...
Click to expand...


Apologies, the insistence on using the label "American Citizen" is the part that I am ridiculing. Not the whole post. I stand corrected.


----------



## Rustic

Crixus said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> His.parents knew nothing! It wasn't rooted in Islam at all!
> 
> So was the guy nypd? there's a picture of him in uniform..'Islamic extremist' shoots dead at least 50 at Florida gay club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's all the hubbub? Dude looks pretty cornbread to me. Most likely a bitter gun/Bible clinger and Trump supporter.
Click to expand...

This is all one needs to know about Muslim priorities
*THE CRIMES OF PROPHET MUHAMMAD*

Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.

*What is important to understand is that none of these depraved and criminal acts are seen as crimes to Muslims, except if they are committed by someone else. *They are all holy, divine acts that their own prophet indulged in and therefore they have been given the stamp of validation as the moral code to be emulated by all Muslim men. They are all Sunna [The traditional portion of Muslim law based on Muhammad’s words or acts, accepted (together with the Koran) as authoritative by Muslims].


Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.

Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.

Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.

Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.

Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?

Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.

Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).

Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.

Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.

Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.

Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.

Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.

Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.

Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.

Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.

Married his daughter–in–law.

Approved prostitution.

Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.

Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.

Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.

Advocated suicide attacks.

Executed apostates and homosexuals.

Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.

Honor killings of Muslim women and children.

Beat alcoholics.  Lied.

Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.

Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.

Tortured a man out of greed.

Looted and plundered.

Preached hate for people of other religions.

Extorted money from other religions

Forced conversions to Islam

Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.
.


----------



## OldLady

There are no words .... this goddam foolishness has got to stop.  50 souls lost, for absolutely no reason, others probably to follow.  For what?  An ideology?  A lifestyle choice?  My heart is on the ground


----------



## Kosh

Wry Catcher said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mass killing by a Muslim with a gun....didn't end until cops WITH GUNS showed up and ended it.  Delete your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not know the facts and make up stuff (that is a nice way to say you're a liar).  All of the facts are not known by LE.  Since you were not on scene, we can presume you, as usual, don't know shit.
Click to expand...


And all you irony impaired far left drones know is far left religious narratives not connected to reality.


----------



## PredFan

Mudda said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One spokesperson said domestic, another said they need to determine whether domestic or foreign.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a domestic gun. Ain't the 2nd Amendment grand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gun free zone asshole.....
> 
> 357,000,000 guns in private hands.....
> 
> 1,500,000 times a year guns are used to stop violent criminal attack and when they are allowed in public spaces they can also stop these mass shootings...unless nuts like you make those places gun free zones......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A country where you need to be packing at all times is a country not worth living in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GTFO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for not disagreeing with me.
Click to expand...


You're welcome, now GTFO.


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has a liberal said....."But but but Christians......." yet?
> 
> Wait for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. They dug up McVeigh again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But mcveigh wasn't a Christian.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No True Scotsman...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But, He was not a Christian by his behavior, where in Jesus's teachings do you see that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You base christers on behavior?...not many in the world then.
Click to expand...

Christians do not define Christianity
Mohammed does defines Islam
*THE CRIMES OF PROPHET MUHAMMAD*

Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.

*What is important to understand is that none of these depraved and criminal acts are seen as crimes to Muslims, except if they are committed by someone else. *They are all holy, divine acts that their own prophet indulged in and therefore they have been given the stamp of validation as the moral code to be emulated by all Muslim men. They are all Sunna [The traditional portion of Muslim law based on Muhammad’s words or acts, accepted (together with the Koran) as authoritative by Muslims].


Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.

Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.

Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.

Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.

Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?

Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.

Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).

Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.

Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.

Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.

Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.

Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.

Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.

Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.

Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.

Married his daughter–in–law.

Approved prostitution.

Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.

Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.

Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.

Advocated suicide attacks.

Executed apostates and homosexuals.

Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.

Honor killings of Muslim women and children.

Beat alcoholics.  Lied.

Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.

Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.

Tortured a man out of greed.

Looted and plundered.

Preached hate for people of other religions.

Extorted money from other religions

Forced conversions to Islam

Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.
.


----------



## OldLady

Manonthestreet said:


> Why are isis supporters allowed to roam the streets....they should be rounded up. War on terror enemy combatant.........


McConnell said that this morning.  Wants it to be part of the Democrat's platform.  Arrest 'em for admitting it, not waiting until people are dead.  I agree.


----------



## PredFan

Marianne said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nearly a dozen gay friends and acquaintances. None of them go to this club. They say it's a dive bar.
> 
> 
> 
> Dive or not it still must have been popular. Sounds like it was pretty crowded. I have gay family members;this doesn't make me happy thinking this could happen to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could be that my friends who are gay don't go to gay bars I suppose. I've never been in there but I drive by it every day and it looks bad from the outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad nobody you knew was in there. Unfortunately somebody was.
Click to expand...


I've heard from all of the gay people I know, except one, all are safe.


----------



## depotoo

Wasn't it right after the San Bernardino  attack that CAIR also held a news conference to have a family member proclaim it had nothing to do wih religion as well?  Or was that after a different attack?





WillowTree said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being reported now.. Muslim terrorist WAS on the terror watch list in 2014 .. Parents immigrated here from Afghanistan.. Terrorist had made numerous threats in the past.
> Orlando Terror Suspect Identified: OMAR MATEEN of Port St. Lucie; Has Made Threats In Past [VIDEO] | RedState
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From you link:  _though they were only speculating._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time will tell Marxist but we do know he was on the terror watch list...  DEAL WITH IT, you terror enabling puke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was American born. I have yet to read how he practiced Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you need to read more often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you shouldn't assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao  I haven't assumed anything dummy.. you said so yourself.. You're not too bright are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell me where you read he practice Islam from a reputable source. He may of been an atheist. Or a highly conservative gun packing religious zealot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He could have been a cow patty too but he's wasn't. He was a Muslim. That why he daddy came out quickly to say " religion has nothing to do with this." Yeah, right.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wry Catcher

Grampa Murked U said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the issue by a mile.
> 
> Not a surprise actually.
> 
> This is an Islam issue. You take away his ar15 and you STILL have dead Americans.
> 
> Period, end of discussion
Click to expand...


I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?


----------



## WillowTree

depotoo said:


> Wasn't it right after the San Bernardino  attack that CAIR also held a news conference to have a family member proclaim it had nothing to do wih religion as well?  Or was that after a difrerent attack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being reported now.. Muslim terrorist WAS on the terror watch list in 2014 .. Parents immigrated here from Afghanistan.. Terrorist had made numerous threats in the past.
> Orlando Terror Suspect Identified: OMAR MATEEN of Port St. Lucie; Has Made Threats In Past [VIDEO] | RedState
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From you link:  _though they were only speculating._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time will tell Marxist but we do know he was on the terror watch list...  DEAL WITH IT, you terror enabling puke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to read more often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you shouldn't assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao  I haven't assumed anything dummy.. you said so yourself.. You're not too bright are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell me where you read he practice Islam from a reputable source. He may of been an atheist. Or a highly conservative gun packing religious zealot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He could have been a cow patty too but he's wasn't. He was a Muslim. That why he daddy came out quickly to say " religion has nothing to do with this." Yeah, right.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I cannot remember.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm beginning to think a "tolerate" liberal is more of a threat than a jihadist



Clearly not, you've not yet begun to think.


----------



## bodecea

Rustic said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 dead.  This is heartbreaking...
> 
> 
> 
> What's the next step, Blame the gun or the bomb and not the Muslim?
> Lol
Click to expand...

I blame the shooter..mooslim...christers or whatever....go back to you secret happy dance.


----------



## PredFan

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hospital I work at is a block from Pulse. The police detoured me trying to get to work this morning. I hadn't listened to the news yet so I figured another train derailed as the tracks are also right there. Found out when I got to work.
> 
> One local news channel quoted someone as saying the shooter had "Islamic leanings", whatever the fuck that means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means the  media is  pissed off as hell they have to somehow report islamists are now  exterminating  gays  in america. You can bet the  media would be  positively gleeful if a white guy was responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it is a muslim targeting gay Americans....this story will be over before Noon...........nothing to see here....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're another RW mooslim.
Click to expand...


I suppose that in your own fucked up way you may actually be correct. I'm sure that there are those moderate Muslims who call the radicals the "far right" of their religion. But only you would be stupid enough to equate far right Islam with far right Republican,


----------



## Wry Catcher

WillowTree said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a blonde bimbo on MSNBC who referred to the Boston Marathon shooting! The Boston Marathon was a bombing a pressure cooker bomb and of course tom broke with did not correct her but launched into the pitch for gun control. Gawd. Liberal media sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pressure cooker was not used to murder the police officer as the assholes attempted their escape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right asswipe! Nice try. But she didn't mention the cop. She said "The Boston Marathon Shooting" she did not stop to think what she was saying in her rush to grab guns.
Click to expand...


When did you get out of the padded cell?


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 dead.  This is heartbreaking...
> 
> 
> 
> What's the next step, Blame the gun or the bomb and not the Muslim?
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I blame the shooter..mooslim...christers or whatever....go back to you secret happy dance.
Click to expand...







Blame
This guy, and his cult...


----------



## PredFan

Wry Catcher said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the issue by a mile.
> 
> Not a surprise actually.
> 
> This is an Islam issue. You take away his ar15 and you STILL have dead Americans.
> 
> Period, end of discussion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
Click to expand...


A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.


----------



## Katzndogz

Radical islam, registered democrat.  What could possibly go wrong? 

It's fewer votes for Hillary.


----------



## WillowTree

Wry Catcher said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a blonde bimbo on MSNBC who referred to the Boston Marathon shooting! The Boston Marathon was a bombing a pressure cooker bomb and of course tom broke with did not correct her but launched into the pitch for gun control. Gawd. Liberal media sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pressure cooker was not used to murder the police officer as the assholes attempted their escape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right asswipe! Nice try. But she didn't mention the cop. She said "The Boston Marathon Shooting" she did not stop to think what she was saying in her rush to grab guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did you get out of the padded cell?
Click to expand...

Boo fucking Hoo.


----------



## Wry Catcher

SassyIrishLass said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> God damn Democrats, always hatin' on the gays....
> 
> 
> 
> He was a registered Democrat, he did some hate'n on them gays at that nightclub... Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't really taking your cues from some unconfirmed internet meme, are you?  No one in law enforcement has given any such information.  No news source is providing such details.  But, if an anonymous internet meme said it, it must be so, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all over the news...what a conundrum for the left, a Muslim democrat shooting up a gay nightclub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "shooting up a gay nightclue with a GUN.  Another problem for the NRA and its supporters.  But they have a solution, more guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cease deflecting, the NRA had nothing to do with some goat fugging fool shooting up a gay nightclub
Click to expand...


Their policies and money given to members of Congress and the GOP have everything to do with gun violence in America.


----------



## SwimExpert

Wry Catcher said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a blonde bimbo on MSNBC who referred to the Boston Marathon shooting! The Boston Marathon was a bombing a pressure cooker bomb and of course tom broke with did not correct her but launched into the pitch for gun control. Gawd. Liberal media sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pressure cooker was not used to murder the police officer as the assholes attempted their escape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right asswipe! Nice try. But she didn't mention the cop. She said "The Boston Marathon Shooting" she did not stop to think what she was saying in her rush to grab guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did you get out of the padded cell?
Click to expand...


She escaped by spraying the walls with vag acid, and has now returned to USMB to spread her filth once again.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Wry Catcher said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the issue by a mile.
> 
> Not a surprise actually.
> 
> This is an Islam issue. You take away his ar15 and you STILL have dead Americans.
> 
> Period, end of discussion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
Click to expand...

This thread is about an ISLAMIC KILLER. Try to keep up if you can.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Grampa Murked U said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left in this thread are trying to focus on Republican politics instead of seeing the real threat that is right in front of them.
> 
> Especially rdean. Despicable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q.  What is the real threat
> 
> A.  A man with a gun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A liberal who thinks he's using his brain.
Click to expand...


Half correct, a liberal who thinks.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Grampa Murked U said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the issue by a mile.
> 
> Not a surprise actually.
> 
> This is an Islam issue. You take away his ar15 and you STILL have dead Americans.
> 
> Period, end of discussion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about an ISLAMIC KILLER. Try to keep up if you can.
Click to expand...


The instant problem is a man with a gun.


----------



## westwall

Czernobog said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...this ISLAMIC TERRORISM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...committed by *An.  American. Citizen.*  What, exactly, has Trump proposed that would address that?
Click to expand...






From Afghanistan.  Why do you not mention that particular part of the equation?  I am all for people emigrating here from the various shitholes they are leaving.  However, once they come here they MUST adhere to our way of life, which is one of tolerance, and acceptance that just because someone doesn't believe in your particular God doesn't give you the right to kill them.  

You idiots want every Tom Dick or Harry to come here, but then you allow them to bring their Third World shithole way of life with them, and then, when they do this sort of thing, which is second nature to them, decide that disarming us, who don't behave like these animals, have to be disarmed.  It doesn't stop them where they are in the Third World, what makes you think it will prevent them here?


----------



## Czernobog

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing is known.  All that the Feds have reported is that he *"may have been radicalized..."*  There is absolutely no indication of by whom.  And he was watched as a person of interest, for a few months, because he had contact with people who had contact with terrorist organizations.  Her was determined to not be a threat, and they quit watching.  There is absolutely no indication that he was currently on any watch lists.
> 
> Where do you get your bullshit?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> You sound angry.. Worried that your messiah let this lunatic roam the streets of America and we now have the 2nd largest terror attack in US history having taken place?? IT'S being reported EVERY WHERE NOW..  You lowlife scum known as LIBERALS are an enemy of freedom.. I pray to God this will open GOOD Americans eyes to the danger you freaks truly are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm angry that you are posting obviously untrue statements as if they are facts.  Your kind of rhetoric, and lies only make things worse, because some people will be stupid enough to believe it.  Why don't you try just sticking with known facts, instead of posting unsubstantiated rumour, and fantasy as if it were fact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've posted links LOSER..  You freaks hate the truth.. TOUGH DAMN SHIT BOY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What link is there to his"*known ISIS ties"*, since not one law enforcement agency has said that/  If there is a link claiming that, it is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO The liberal Daily Beast:
> 
> Omar Mateen, Terrorist Who Attacked Orlando Gay Club, Had Been Investigated by FBI
Click to expand...



"*Oops. There was an error*
*Something is amiss. We're working to fix it."*
Wanna try again?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Wry Catcher said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think a "tolerate" liberal is more of a threat than a jihadist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly not, you've not yet begun to think.
Click to expand...

My thinking is CRYSTAL CLEAR. I see the motive behind the killing which is something that plagues the world. You see an inanimate object & nothing else. 
Even IF he didn't have access to the ar15 Americans WOULD STILL BE DEAD BY HIS HAND.


----------



## WillowTree

SwimExpert said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a blonde bimbo on MSNBC who referred to the Boston Marathon shooting! The Boston Marathon was a bombing a pressure cooker bomb and of course tom broke with did not correct her but launched into the pitch for gun control. Gawd. Liberal media sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pressure cooker was not used to murder the police officer as the assholes attempted their escape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right asswipe! Nice try. But she didn't mention the cop. She said "The Boston Marathon Shooting" she did not stop to think what she was saying in her rush to grab guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did you get out of the padded cell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She escaped by spraying the walls with vag acid, and has now returned to USMB to spread her filth once again.
Click to expand...

After what you just wrote you want to accuse me of spreading filth? Oh the fucking irony! Roflmao


----------



## westwall

Wry Catcher said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the issue by a mile.
> 
> Not a surprise actually.
> 
> This is an Islam issue. You take away his ar15 and you STILL have dead Americans.
> 
> Period, end of discussion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about an ISLAMIC KILLER. Try to keep up if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The instant problem is a man with a gun.
Click to expand...






Wrong.  The problem is a third world transplant who brought his third world ideology here to the US with him.  Who decided that he would try to impose his view of the world on OUR view.  And idiots like you look at the gun and blame it for the actions of a third world savage.

You're a progressive who CAN'T think.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Wry Catcher said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the issue by a mile.
> 
> Not a surprise actually.
> 
> This is an Islam issue. You take away his ar15 and you STILL have dead Americans.
> 
> Period, end of discussion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about an ISLAMIC KILLER. Try to keep up if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The instant problem is a man with a gun.
Click to expand...

The Pressure Cooker Bombers prey on your ignorance


----------



## Czernobog

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Orlando terror attack: 50 dead. Shooter made a pledge to ISIS?
> 
> Pledge to ISIS


"*As usual, take these updates with the typical grain of salt in the early hours.*"

Your own article says not to put too much stock in the updates.  But, hey!  As long as it sounds bad, who cares how reliable the information is, right?


----------



## Lipush

Marianne said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left in this thread are trying to focus on Republican politics instead of seeing the real threat that is right in front of them.
> 
> Especially rdean. Despicable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q.  What is the real threat
> 
> A.  A man with a gun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This week a terrorist opened fire in a Tel Aviv shopping mall. This had the potential for a massacre but instead only 4 people were killed. You want to know the difference? Israeli authorities are armed to the teeth. All heathy individuals serve in the military.
> 
> 1. All Israel Jews conscripted to be soldiers at age 18. Not all serve but a decent amount do serve.
> 2. More Israeli's know how to correctly handle a crisis situation because their military training comes into play.
> 3. A gun doesn't sprout legs and start shooting, it requires an outside force to activate it and deactivate it. You get a person with a gun who is willing to die for their beliefs the only thing that's going to stop him is another person with a gun. If he doesn't have a gun he will use another means of destruction so the problem isn't the gun, it's the human. He could kill just as easily with a pressure cooker bomb.
> 
> Conscription in Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Israeli forces are a more used to "mass casualties events" than the west. That is one reason. Second, Israel has a lot more cases of 'civilian heroism' in case of terror attacks, like you yourself pointed out.

Another thing is, not all civilian wackos are free to carry guns. 

This is a crazy world, I tell ya.


----------



## Marianne

PredFan said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nearly a dozen gay friends and acquaintances. None of them go to this club. They say it's a dive bar.
> 
> 
> 
> Dive or not it still must have been popular. Sounds like it was pretty crowded. I have gay family members;this doesn't make me happy thinking this could happen to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could be that my friends who are gay don't go to gay bars I suppose. I've never been in there but I drive by it every day and it looks bad from the outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad nobody you knew was in there. Unfortunately somebody was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've heard from all of the gay people I know, except one, all are safe.
Click to expand...

I hope the one that you didn't hear from is also safe.


----------



## Roudy

Sad part is this Muslim animal was a registered Democrat.

Orlando: 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting


----------



## Rustic

Wry Catcher said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a registered Democrat, he did some hate'n on them gays at that nightclub... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't really taking your cues from some unconfirmed internet meme, are you?  No one in law enforcement has given any such information.  No news source is providing such details.  But, if an anonymous internet meme said it, it must be so, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all over the news...what a conundrum for the left, a Muslim democrat shooting up a gay nightclub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "shooting up a gay nightclue with a GUN.  Another problem for the NRA and its supporters.  But they have a solution, more guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cease deflecting, the NRA had nothing to do with some goat fugging fool shooting up a gay nightclub
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their policies and money given to members of Congress and the GOP have everything to do with gun violence in America.
Click to expand...

So called "gun violence" is a nonissue in this country. I thought you progressives hated guilt by association. LOL
The cult of Islam is a much larger is issue...


----------



## westwall

Czernobog said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orlando terror attack: 50 dead. Shooter made a pledge to ISIS?
> 
> Pledge to ISIS
> 
> 
> 
> "*As usual, take these updates with the typical grain of salt in the early hours.*"
> 
> Your own article says not to put too much stock in the updates.  But, hey!  As long as it sounds bad, who cares how reliable the information is, right?
Click to expand...







You certainly don't seem to care about accuracy.


----------



## Czernobog

PredFan said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born in *New York City*, and lived in *Port St. Lucie*.  So, can we stop with the "Sand Ni**er", "Camel Jockey" comments?  This was an *American Citizen* who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you lefties love to separate people by race or ethnicity until it serves you not to, then you call them Americans no matter what their heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his heritage matters, because...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may not, but I was just making an observation about your Ill conceived post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *My* "ill conceived" post?!?!  One would think that the ill conceived post cane from the mindless fuck that felt the need to talk about "Sand Ni99ers" third post into the discussion, before anyone even knew who the shooter was.  But, you know, maybe that's just me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apologies, the insistence on using the label "American Citizen" is the part that I am ridiculing. Not the whole post. I stand corrected.
Click to expand...

And how is "American Citizen' not relevant, considering the slanderous, inaccurate slurs the post was referring to?


----------



## Czernobog

westwall said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...this ISLAMIC TERRORISM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...committed by *An.  American. Citizen.*  What, exactly, has Trump proposed that would address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Afghanistan.  Why do you not mention that particular part of the equation?  I am all for people emigrating here from the various shitholes they are leaving.  However, once they come here they MUST adhere to our way of life, which is one of tolerance, and acceptance that just because someone doesn't believe in your particular God doesn't give you the right to kill them.
> 
> You idiots want every Tom Dick or Harry to come here, but then you allow them to bring their Third World shithole way of life with them, and then, when they do this sort of thing, which is second nature to them, decide that disarming us, who don't behave like these animals, have to be disarmed.  It doesn't stop them where they are in the Third World, what makes you think it will prevent them here?
Click to expand...

*He* didn't emigrate here; his *parents* did.  *He* was born in *New York City.*  I'm pretty sure that's still in the United States.  It was the last time I checked, anyway.


----------



## Rustic

Czernobog said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you lefties love to separate people by race or ethnicity until it serves you not to, then you call them Americans no matter what their heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> And his heritage matters, because...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may not, but I was just making an observation about your Ill conceived post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *My* "ill conceived" post?!?!  One would think that the ill conceived post cane from the mindless fuck that felt the need to talk about "Sand Ni99ers" third post into the discussion, before anyone even knew who the shooter was.  But, you know, maybe that's just me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apologies, the insistence on using the label "American Citizen" is the part that I am ridiculing. Not the whole post. I stand corrected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how is "American Citizen' not relevant, considering the slanderous, inaccurate slurs the post was referring to?
Click to expand...

Gays, be afraid the Muslims are coming... Be very afraid


----------



## Czernobog

westwall said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orlando terror attack: 50 dead. Shooter made a pledge to ISIS?
> 
> Pledge to ISIS
> 
> 
> 
> "*As usual, take these updates with the typical grain of salt in the early hours.*"
> 
> Your own article says not to put too much stock in the updates.  But, hey!  As long as it sounds bad, who cares how reliable the information is, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly don't seem to care about accuracy.
Click to expand...

What have I posted that was not accurate?


----------



## Lipush

num_nut said:


> I sit here thinking "at least omar did not get to a bunch of young innocent children",   I try to be upset about it, but just comfortably Numb.  Not surprised.  Keep shoving gay crap in peoples face... can't open mailer ad or TV w/o freakin ellen mug on.....



This is a crazy thing to say.

Fact that some people like to wave their homosexuality around may be disturbing, but nothing should justify this act. Kids just wanted to go have fun in a club, and they're retrieved to their parents in bags.


----------



## 2aguy

Grampa Murked U said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think a "tolerate" liberal is more of a threat than a jihadist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly not, you've not yet begun to think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thinking is CRYSTAL CLEAR. I see the motive behind the killing which is something that plagues the world. You see an inanimate object & nothing else.
> Even IF he didn't have access to the ar15 Americans WOULD STILL BE DEAD BY HIS HAND.
Click to expand...



The muslims in Paris.....many of them on government terrorists watch lists....had fully automatic rifles...which are completely illegal in France, they are not sold in gun stores, there are no gun stores, and you cannot buy them, own them or have access to them.......

And terrorists get tehm easily.

They kill more people with guns that do not exist in France than muslims in America kill people when law abiding citizens own well over 3,750,000 AR-15s.......probably closer to 4 million now.....


----------



## Rustic

Name one Muslim "controlled" country where gays are excepted?


----------



## longknife

There is no excusing this atrocity. No matter where he was born, he was a Muslim taught with all the hate and bigotry of that cult.

And why is nobody asking why someone didn't step forward and warn about this guys hate for gays and the fact that an attack on a gay venue was a possibility?

And we all know that Obama will excuse it as a "lone gunman" and state it has nothing to do with Islam.

WHERE ARE THE "MODERATE" MUSLIMS WHO CLAIM THEY LOVE THIS COUNTRY?

It's Ramadan and we can expect more!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Czernobog said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...this ISLAMIC TERRORISM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...committed by *An.  American. Citizen.*  What, exactly, has Trump proposed that would address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Afghanistan.  Why do you not mention that particular part of the equation?  I am all for people emigrating here from the various shitholes they are leaving.  However, once they come here they MUST adhere to our way of life, which is one of tolerance, and acceptance that just because someone doesn't believe in your particular God doesn't give you the right to kill them.
> 
> You idiots want every Tom Dick or Harry to come here, but then you allow them to bring their Third World shithole way of life with them, and then, when they do this sort of thing, which is second nature to them, decide that disarming us, who don't behave like these animals, have to be disarmed.  It doesn't stop them where they are in the Third World, what makes you think it will prevent them here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He* didn't emigrate here; his *parents* did.  *He* was born in *New York City.*  I'm pretty sure that's still in the United states.  it was the last time I checked, anyway.
Click to expand...

His ideology is not American. His motives are straight from our enemies. He pledged his life to isis in front of the police.
Outside of his place of birth NOTHING about this killer is American


----------



## 2aguy

Wry Catcher said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a registered Democrat, he did some hate'n on them gays at that nightclub... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't really taking your cues from some unconfirmed internet meme, are you?  No one in law enforcement has given any such information.  No news source is providing such details.  But, if an anonymous internet meme said it, it must be so, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all over the news...what a conundrum for the left, a Muslim democrat shooting up a gay nightclub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "shooting up a gay nightclue with a GUN.  Another problem for the NRA and its supporters.  But they have a solution, more guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cease deflecting, the NRA had nothing to do with some goat fugging fool shooting up a gay nightclub
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their policies and money given to members of Congress and the GOP have everything to do with gun violence in America.
Click to expand...



You mean the NRA who support background checks and long prison sentences for gun criminals vs. democrats who are releasing convicted felons and reducing gun crime prosecutions and importing illegal alien criminals into the country...

Yeah...which policies are leading to more gun violence asshole?


----------



## Rustic

Wry Catcher said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the issue by a mile.
> 
> Not a surprise actually.
> 
> This is an Islam issue. You take away his ar15 and you STILL have dead Americans.
> 
> Period, end of discussion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
Click to expand...

The "gun" has nothing to do with it... You're guilty of guilt by association. Dumbass


----------



## Roudy

Just like the San Bernardino event, people saw suspicious things but they were afraid to say anything out of fear of being called "Islamophobic". The Democrats have effectively emasculated this country.


----------



## hjmick

Political Junky said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMIC EXTREMIST KILLS 20 AT ORLANDO GAY NIGHTCLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge jumping to conclusions. Was he at the gay club?
Click to expand...


Except that it's not Drudge, it's _The Daily Mail...
_



cnm said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here we go again folks. How many more terrorist attacks do we need under this administration?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what's happening with the Dylann Roof case?
Click to expand...


I believe Roof's federal death penalty trial starts in November with the state trial following in January. Roof wanted to skip a jury trial and leave it all up to the judge, pleading guilty to 33 counts of committing hate crimes, the feds said, essentially, fuck you. They want to bring it to trial before a jury.

You asked if people see Roof's actions as acts of terrorism. Perhaps you should ask whether or not your government sees what he did as an act of terrorism. They don't. Personally, I would say yes, what he did was terrorism _and_ a hate crime. A hate crime first...




sarahgop said:


> I wonder how many more syrians hillary wants to import? perhaps obama and hillary have a secret  plan to exterminate gays.



This incident has nothing to do with Syria.




WillowTree said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Roof murders with a political motive and no one will call it terrorism. Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> What was his political motive?
Click to expand...


He had no political motive. None, zip, zero.




tigerred59 said:


> *I find it absolutely disgusting and irresponsible of the media without full facts to attach this shit to muslims. When we all know in our guts, its some fucked up white guy, in his mid 40's, with fuckin redneck names that probably responsible for this shit....which is always the fuckin case. How fuckin convenient that we're all having this debate of transgender using fuckin bathrooms and now this? Call me cinical, but this is just too bizzare of a coincident. Not to mention...AN ELECTION YEAR!!!!
> 
> But here's the deal folks, if we're to be a nation wrapped in the 2nd amendment, than expect this day after day after day until we're all dead from assault riffles.
> 
> Last but not least....Florida, this SYG state, this everyone should own a gun state....uh, we're was Zimmerman? Bottom line, NEVER EVER DOES JOHN WAYNE SHOW UP WITH HIS GUN AT HAND TO PREVENT SHIT LIKE THIS.......just sayin*



Your bigotry and racism is duly noted. Again.

You really are no different or better than Steve_McGarrett or Nova Steve or any of the other Stormfront rejects, you know that?




guno said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we don't know who is responsible at this point, perhaps we'd better save wild accusations until you know you won't look stupid later if it proves to be some other party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like feral rightwing christer terrorists, Orlando is a hot bed of christer taliban like fundamentalist groups
Click to expand...


And your bigotry and hatred is also duly noted. Again...




tigerred59 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now how long until gays start getting thrown off tall buildings in America by these "peaceful" Muslims the left embraces so much???
> 
> Fucking disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> *how in the fuck do you know its a muslim? Bet my last dolla, its a fucked up redneck!!*
Click to expand...


And you lose...




WinterBorn said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope he wiped as many disease ridden sodomites out as he could!. This is today's feel good story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This disgusting post is what many people see as the "conservative view" on the attack.
Click to expand...


One can only hope that little Stevie suffers a long, lingering, painful disease prior to doing the world a favor and expiring...




Timmy said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?   This shooting is a direct result of the left wing policy of letting everyone into this country with no vetting.
> 
> The blood of these dead americans is on the hands of Obama and everyone who supports his treasonous open border policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a citizen.  Let's talk about the NRA and loose gun laws.
Click to expand...


Go ahead, start another thread on that topic. All the other ones you've started have been so well received..




SwimExpert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and she said since the shooters daddy said this has nothing to do with religion then that's that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, his father would be far more qualified to speculate on the man's state of mind than you.  The father said that he seemed to become irate when seeing two men kissing a few weeks back.  That suggests this could have been just plain old homophobia.
Click to expand...


Yes, because family members, classmates, coworkers, friends, and neighbors have never been "shocked" by the actions, and truths later revealed, of people who do this sort of thing...

You say the his father's statement "suggests this could have been just plain old homophobia." Do you suppose that this homophobia could be rooted in some deeply held religious belief? I guessing you wouldn't hesitate to suggest as much were the shooter identified as a Christian...







You know, I just finished reading 26 pages of this thread and I have to say that most of you are truly disgusting, partisan, hate filled human beings. Fifty people are dead. Fifty-three hospitalized. I read maybe, maybe, three sincere posts of sympathy for the victims, and maybe three other posts of actual value, posts that weren't written to score some sort of imagined political points or to piss all over another member. You people need to get a fucking grip.


----------



## 2aguy

Wry Catcher said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the issue by a mile.
> 
> Not a surprise actually.
> 
> This is an Islam issue. You take away his ar15 and you STILL have dead Americans.
> 
> Period, end of discussion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
Click to expand...



Last year of the 4 there were 2 that were islamic terrorism.......

this year....we have 50 dead due to islamic terrorism...

Each year 1,500,000 Americans use guns to stop violent criminal attack and save lives....

Which number is bigger.....do you need to use your toes....?


----------



## Czernobog

Grampa Murked U said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...this ISLAMIC TERRORISM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...committed by *An.  American. Citizen.*  What, exactly, has Trump proposed that would address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Afghanistan.  Why do you not mention that particular part of the equation?  I am all for people emigrating here from the various shitholes they are leaving.  However, once they come here they MUST adhere to our way of life, which is one of tolerance, and acceptance that just because someone doesn't believe in your particular God doesn't give you the right to kill them.
> 
> You idiots want every Tom Dick or Harry to come here, but then you allow them to bring their Third World shithole way of life with them, and then, when they do this sort of thing, which is second nature to them, decide that disarming us, who don't behave like these animals, have to be disarmed.  It doesn't stop them where they are in the Third World, what makes you think it will prevent them here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He* didn't emigrate here; his *parents* did.  *He* was born in *New York City.*  I'm pretty sure that's still in the United states.  it was the last time I checked, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His ideology is not American. His motives are straight from our enemies.
Click to expand...

"American"?  We have a universal ideology?  Wow.  Someone really ought to tell Don, and Hillary that.  Cuz, I'm pretty sure they do not share an ideology. 


Grampa Murked U said:


> He pledged his life to isis in front of the police.
> Outside of his place of birth NOTHING about this killer is American


 That "information" comes from an unconfirmed tweet.  How about we stick to the things we know, not what someone tweets in the moment.  No actual law enforcement agency has suggested that happened.


----------



## SwimExpert

WillowTree said:


> After what you just wrote you want to accuse me of spreading filth? Oh the fucking irony! Roflmao



Like I said, she can dish it out, but she can't take it.


----------



## Marianne

Just heard on TV that the gunman's father said Mateen saw two gay people kissing and carrying on in front of his family and was angry which is why he may have targeted the gay community, so at least that might be a motive along with possible terrorist ties.


----------



## 2aguy

hjmick said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMIC EXTREMIST KILLS 20 AT ORLANDO GAY NIGHTCLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge jumping to conclusions. Was he at the gay club?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that it's not Drudge, it's _The Daily Mail...
> _
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here we go again folks. How many more terrorist attacks do we need under this administration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone know what's happening with the Dylann Roof case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe Roof's federal death penalty trial starts in November with the state trial following in January. Roof wanted to skip a jury trial and leave it all up to the judge, pleading guilty to 33 counts of committing hate crimes, the feds said, essentially, fuck you. They want to bring it to trial before a jury.
> 
> You asked if people see Roof's actions as acts of terrorism. Perhaps you should ask whether or not your government sees what he did as an act of terrorism. They don't. Personally, I would say yes, what he did was terrorism _and_ a hate crime. A hate crime first...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many more syrians hillary wants to import? perhaps obama and hillary have a secret  plan to exterminate gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This incident has nothing to do with Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Roof murders with a political motive and no one will call it terrorism. Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was his political motive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had no political motive. None, zip, zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I find it absolutely disgusting and irresponsible of the media without full facts to attach this shit to muslims. When we all know in our guts, its some fucked up white guy, in his mid 40's, with fuckin redneck names that probably responsible for this shit....which is always the fuckin case. How fuckin convenient that we're all having this debate of transgender using fuckin bathrooms and now this? Call me cinical, but this is just too bizzare of a coincident. Not to mention...AN ELECTION YEAR!!!!
> 
> But here's the deal folks, if we're to be a nation wrapped in the 2nd amendment, than expect this day after day after day until we're all dead from assault riffles.
> 
> Last but not least....Florida, this SYG state, this everyone should own a gun state....uh, we're was Zimmerman? Bottom line, NEVER EVER DOES JOHN WAYNE SHOW UP WITH HIS GUN AT HAND TO PREVENT SHIT LIKE THIS.......just sayin*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your bigotry and racism is duly noted. Again.
> 
> You really are no different or better than Steve_McGarrett or Nova Steve or any of the other Stormfront rejects, you know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we don't know who is responsible at this point, perhaps we'd better save wild accusations until you know you won't look stupid later if it proves to be some other party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like feral rightwing christer terrorists, Orlando is a hot bed of christer taliban like fundamentalist groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your bigotry and hatred is also duly noted. Again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now how long until gays start getting thrown off tall buildings in America by these "peaceful" Muslims the left embraces so much???
> 
> Fucking disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *how in the fuck do you know its a muslim? Bet my last dolla, its a fucked up redneck!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you lose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope he wiped as many disease ridden sodomites out as he could!. This is today's feel good story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This disgusting post is what many people see as the "conservative view" on the attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One can only hope that little Stevie suffers a long, lingering, painful disease prior to doing the world a favor and expiring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?   This shooting is a direct result of the left wing policy of letting everyone into this country with no vetting.
> 
> The blood of these dead americans is on the hands of Obama and everyone who supports his treasonous open border policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy is a citizen.  Let's talk about the NRA and loose gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead, start another thread on that topic. All the other ones you've started have been so well received..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and she said since the shooters daddy said this has nothing to do with religion then that's that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, his father would be far more qualified to speculate on the man's state of mind than you.  The father said that he seemed to become irate when seeing two men kissing a few weeks back.  That suggests this could have been just plain old homophobia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because family members, classmates, coworkers, friends, and neighbors have never been "shocked" by the actions, and truths later revealed, of people who do this sort of thing...
> 
> You say the his father's statement "suggests this could have been just plain old homophobia." Do you suppose that this homophobia could be rooted in some deeply held religious belief? I guessing you wouldn't hesitate to suggest as much were the shooter identified as a Christian...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I just finished reading 26 pages of this thread and I have to say that most of you are truly disgusting, partisan, hate filled human beings. Fifty people are dead. Fifty-three hospitalized. I read maybe, maybe, three sincere posts of sympathy for the victims, and maybe three other posts of actual value, posts that weren't written to score some sort of imagined political points or to piss all over another member. You people need to get a fucking grip.
Click to expand...



Chrisitainity does not condone murder...it pushes forgiveness for all sins....try again....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Czernobog said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...this ISLAMIC TERRORISM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...committed by *An.  American. Citizen.*  What, exactly, has Trump proposed that would address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Afghanistan.  Why do you not mention that particular part of the equation?  I am all for people emigrating here from the various shitholes they are leaving.  However, once they come here they MUST adhere to our way of life, which is one of tolerance, and acceptance that just because someone doesn't believe in your particular God doesn't give you the right to kill them.
> 
> You idiots want every Tom Dick or Harry to come here, but then you allow them to bring their Third World shithole way of life with them, and then, when they do this sort of thing, which is second nature to them, decide that disarming us, who don't behave like these animals, have to be disarmed.  It doesn't stop them where they are in the Third World, what makes you think it will prevent them here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He* didn't emigrate here; his *parents* did.  *He* was born in *New York City.*  I'm pretty sure that's still in the United states.  it was the last time I checked, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His ideology is not American. His motives are straight from our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "American"?  We have a universal ideology?  Wow.  Someone really ought to tell Don, and Hillary that.  Cuz, I'm pretty sure they do not share an ideology.
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> He pledged his life to isis in front of the police.
> Outside of his place of birth NOTHING about this killer is American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That "information" comes from an unconfirmed tweet.  How about we stick to the things we know, not what someone tweets in the moment.  No actual law enforcement agency has suggested that happened.
Click to expand...

It comes from the police who confronted him. Just stick your head back in the sand...


----------



## 2aguy

bodecea said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sit here thinking "at least omar did not get to a bunch of young innocent children",   I try to be upset about it, but just comfortably Numb.  Not surprised.  Keep shoving gay crap in peoples face... can't open mailer ad or TV w/o freakin ellen mug on.....
> 
> 
> 
> Another RW mooslim sympathizer.
Click to expand...



The left are the ones sympathizing with radical muslim extremists....CAIR, the muslim brotherhood.....not the Conservatives...


----------



## The Irish Ram

Trump 2016 ~ because this shit has to stop.


----------



## tyroneweaver

The dems wanna party harty..
Remember when Babylon fell.
They were drinking and partying right up until the end.


----------



## Rustic

OldLady said:


> There are no words .... this goddam foolishness has got to stop.  50 souls lost, for absolutely no reason, others probably to follow.  For what?  An ideology?  A lifestyle choice?  My heart is on the ground


----------



## WillowTree

SwimExpert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> After what you just wrote you want to accuse me of spreading filth? Oh the fucking irony! Roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, she can dish it out, but she can't take it.
Click to expand...

Gfy


----------



## WillowTree

2aguy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sit here thinking "at least omar did not get to a bunch of young innocent children",   I try to be upset about it, but just comfortably Numb.  Not surprised.  Keep shoving gay crap in peoples face... can't open mailer ad or TV w/o freakin ellen mug on.....
> 
> 
> 
> Another RW mooslim sympathizer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The left are the ones sympathizing with radical muslim extremists....CAIR, the muslim brotherhood.....not the Conservatives...
Click to expand...

They do it every time. They're vermin that way.


----------



## Crixus

bodecea said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sit here thinking "at least omar did not get to a bunch of young innocent children",   I try to be upset about it, but just comfortably Numb.  Not surprised.  Keep shoving gay crap in peoples face... can't open mailer ad or TV w/o freakin ellen mug on.....
> 
> 
> 
> Another RW mooslim sympathizer.
Click to expand...


Ya, one your emperor sucks up to. Don't see how you can love him so blindly when he would gladly let the RW mooslem shoot you in the face.


----------



## hjmick

2aguy said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMIC EXTREMIST KILLS 20 AT ORLANDO GAY NIGHTCLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge jumping to conclusions. Was he at the gay club?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that it's not Drudge, it's _The Daily Mail...
> _
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here we go again folks. How many more terrorist attacks do we need under this administration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone know what's happening with the Dylann Roof case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe Roof's federal death penalty trial starts in November with the state trial following in January. Roof wanted to skip a jury trial and leave it all up to the judge, pleading guilty to 33 counts of committing hate crimes, the feds said, essentially, fuck you. They want to bring it to trial before a jury.
> 
> You asked if people see Roof's actions as acts of terrorism. Perhaps you should ask whether or not your government sees what he did as an act of terrorism. They don't. Personally, I would say yes, what he did was terrorism _and_ a hate crime. A hate crime first...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many more syrians hillary wants to import? perhaps obama and hillary have a secret  plan to exterminate gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This incident has nothing to do with Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Roof murders with a political motive and no one will call it terrorism. Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was his political motive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had no political motive. None, zip, zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I find it absolutely disgusting and irresponsible of the media without full facts to attach this shit to muslims. When we all know in our guts, its some fucked up white guy, in his mid 40's, with fuckin redneck names that probably responsible for this shit....which is always the fuckin case. How fuckin convenient that we're all having this debate of transgender using fuckin bathrooms and now this? Call me cinical, but this is just too bizzare of a coincident. Not to mention...AN ELECTION YEAR!!!!
> 
> But here's the deal folks, if we're to be a nation wrapped in the 2nd amendment, than expect this day after day after day until we're all dead from assault riffles.
> 
> Last but not least....Florida, this SYG state, this everyone should own a gun state....uh, we're was Zimmerman? Bottom line, NEVER EVER DOES JOHN WAYNE SHOW UP WITH HIS GUN AT HAND TO PREVENT SHIT LIKE THIS.......just sayin*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your bigotry and racism is duly noted. Again.
> 
> You really are no different or better than Steve_McGarrett or Nova Steve or any of the other Stormfront rejects, you know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we don't know who is responsible at this point, perhaps we'd better save wild accusations until you know you won't look stupid later if it proves to be some other party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like feral rightwing christer terrorists, Orlando is a hot bed of christer taliban like fundamentalist groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your bigotry and hatred is also duly noted. Again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now how long until gays start getting thrown off tall buildings in America by these "peaceful" Muslims the left embraces so much???
> 
> Fucking disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *how in the fuck do you know its a muslim? Bet my last dolla, its a fucked up redneck!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you lose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope he wiped as many disease ridden sodomites out as he could!. This is today's feel good story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This disgusting post is what many people see as the "conservative view" on the attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One can only hope that little Stevie suffers a long, lingering, painful disease prior to doing the world a favor and expiring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more gay-hating radical islamists will obozo let into this country?   This shooting is a direct result of the left wing policy of letting everyone into this country with no vetting.
> 
> The blood of these dead americans is on the hands of Obama and everyone who supports his treasonous open border policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy is a citizen.  Let's talk about the NRA and loose gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead, start another thread on that topic. All the other ones you've started have been so well received..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and she said since the shooters daddy said this has nothing to do with religion then that's that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, his father would be far more qualified to speculate on the man's state of mind than you.  The father said that he seemed to become irate when seeing two men kissing a few weeks back.  That suggests this could have been just plain old homophobia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because family members, classmates, coworkers, friends, and neighbors have never been "shocked" by the actions, and truths later revealed, of people who do this sort of thing...
> 
> You say the his father's statement "suggests this could have been just plain old homophobia." Do you suppose that this homophobia could be rooted in some deeply held religious belief? I guessing you wouldn't hesitate to suggest as much were the shooter identified as a Christian...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I just finished reading 26 pages of this thread and I have to say that most of you are truly disgusting, partisan, hate filled human beings. Fifty people are dead. Fifty-three hospitalized. I read maybe, maybe, three sincere posts of sympathy for the victims, and maybe three other posts of actual value, posts that weren't written to score some sort of imagined political points or to piss all over another member. You people need to get a fucking grip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Chrisitainity does not condone murder...it pushes forgiveness for all sins....try again....
Click to expand...


What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Vandalshandle

Roudy said:


> Sad part is this Muslim animal was a registered Democrat.
> 
> Orlando: 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting



Registered democrat? Link?

I didn't think so.


----------



## Czernobog

Grampa Murked U said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...committed by *An.  American. Citizen.*  What, exactly, has Trump proposed that would address that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Afghanistan.  Why do you not mention that particular part of the equation?  I am all for people emigrating here from the various shitholes they are leaving.  However, once they come here they MUST adhere to our way of life, which is one of tolerance, and acceptance that just because someone doesn't believe in your particular God doesn't give you the right to kill them.
> 
> You idiots want every Tom Dick or Harry to come here, but then you allow them to bring their Third World shithole way of life with them, and then, when they do this sort of thing, which is second nature to them, decide that disarming us, who don't behave like these animals, have to be disarmed.  It doesn't stop them where they are in the Third World, what makes you think it will prevent them here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He* didn't emigrate here; his *parents* did.  *He* was born in *New York City.*  I'm pretty sure that's still in the United states.  it was the last time I checked, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His ideology is not American. His motives are straight from our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "American"?  We have a universal ideology?  Wow.  Someone really ought to tell Don, and Hillary that.  Cuz, I'm pretty sure they do not share an ideology.
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> He pledged his life to isis in front of the police.
> Outside of his place of birth NOTHING about this killer is American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That "information" comes from an unconfirmed tweet.  How about we stick to the things we know, not what someone tweets in the moment.  No actual law enforcement agency has suggested that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It comes from the police who confronted him. Just stick your head back in the sand...
Click to expand...

Really? Can you source that?

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## guno

might be a join operation of muslim and christian terrorists, seeing how they feel about gays,and have the same mentality


----------



## 2aguy

Crixus said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sit here thinking "at least omar did not get to a bunch of young innocent children",   I try to be upset about it, but just comfortably Numb.  Not surprised.  Keep shoving gay crap in peoples face... can't open mailer ad or TV w/o freakin ellen mug on.....
> 
> 
> 
> Another RW mooslim sympathizer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, one your emperor sucks up to. Don't see how you can love him so blindly when he would gladly let the RW mooslem shoot you in the face.
Click to expand...



Actually, the radical muslims have more in common with left wingers...they both believe in a powerful central government dictating all aspects of life...that is why it is so easy for left wingers to defend muslims after each attack....

Conservatives in America...want limited government....with checks and balances limiting it's power over the indivdiual.....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Czernobog said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Afghanistan.  Why do you not mention that particular part of the equation?  I am all for people emigrating here from the various shitholes they are leaving.  However, once they come here they MUST adhere to our way of life, which is one of tolerance, and acceptance that just because someone doesn't believe in your particular God doesn't give you the right to kill them.
> 
> You idiots want every Tom Dick or Harry to come here, but then you allow them to bring their Third World shithole way of life with them, and then, when they do this sort of thing, which is second nature to them, decide that disarming us, who don't behave like these animals, have to be disarmed.  It doesn't stop them where they are in the Third World, what makes you think it will prevent them here?
> 
> 
> 
> *He* didn't emigrate here; his *parents* did.  *He* was born in *New York City.*  I'm pretty sure that's still in the United states.  it was the last time I checked, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His ideology is not American. His motives are straight from our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "American"?  We have a universal ideology?  Wow.  Someone really ought to tell Don, and Hillary that.  Cuz, I'm pretty sure they do not share an ideology.
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> He pledged his life to isis in front of the police.
> Outside of his place of birth NOTHING about this killer is American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That "information" comes from an unconfirmed tweet.  How about we stick to the things we know, not what someone tweets in the moment.  No actual law enforcement agency has suggested that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It comes from the police who confronted him. Just stick your head back in the sand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Can you source that?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

CNN live news coverage


----------



## Care4all

But exactly HOW would Mr. Trump stop this from Happening?  What policies of his would have stopped this....?


----------



## SwimExpert

WillowTree said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> After what you just wrote you want to accuse me of spreading filth? Oh the fucking irony! Roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, she can dish it out, but she can't take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gfy
Click to expand...


So angry!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

CNN also reported that senior isis social accounts began celebrating the attack almost as soon as it began. BEFORE the identity of the killer was public


----------



## OldLady

Lipush said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left in this thread are trying to focus on Republican politics instead of seeing the real threat that is right in front of them.
> 
> Especially rdean. Despicable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q.  What is the real threat
> 
> A.  A man with a gun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This week a terrorist opened fire in a Tel Aviv shopping mall. This had the potential for a massacre but instead only 4 people were killed. You want to know the difference? Israeli authorities are armed to the teeth. All heathy individuals serve in the military.
> 
> 1. All Israel Jews conscripted to be soldiers at age 18. Not all serve but a decent amount do serve.
> 2. More Israeli's know how to correctly handle a crisis situation because their military training comes into play.
> 3. A gun doesn't sprout legs and start shooting, it requires an outside force to activate it and deactivate it. You get a person with a gun who is willing to die for their beliefs the only thing that's going to stop him is another person with a gun. If he doesn't have a gun he will use another means of destruction so the problem isn't the gun, it's the human. He could kill just as easily with a pressure cooker bomb.
> 
> Conscription in Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israeli forces are a more used to "mass casualties events" than the west. That is one reason. Second, Israel has a lot more cases of 'civilian heroism' in case of terror attacks, like you yourself pointed out.
> 
> Another thing is, not all civilian wackos are free to carry guns.
> 
> This is a crazy world, I tell ya.
Click to expand...

_Another thing is, not all civilian wackos are free to carry guns. _
How did they accomplish that?


----------



## Roudy

Vandalshandle said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part is this Muslim animal was a registered Democrat.
> 
> Orlando: 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registered democrat? Link?
> 
> I didn't think so.
Click to expand...


Why do you find that hard to believe?  Enemy within Islamists find harbor in the terrorist appeasing Democrap party. They can't even say the words Islamic terrorist.  

Orlando Shooting Suspect Identified As Omar Mateen, Registered Democrat Of Afghan Descent With Firearm License


----------



## Roudy

Care4all said:


> But exactly HOW would Mr. Trump stop this from Happening?  What policies of his would have stopped this....?


Well for starters he would put a stop to MORE of these animals coming in.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 dead.  This is heartbreaking...
> 
> 
> 
> What's the next step, Blame the gun or the bomb and not the Muslim?
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I blame the shooter..mooslim...christers or whatever....go back to you secret happy dance.
Click to expand...

Yes, because it could just as easily been a Christian, right?


----------



## Fenton Lum

Roudy said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> But exactly HOW would Mr. Trump stop this from Happening?  What policies of his would have stopped this....?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters he would put a stop to MORE of these animals coming in.
Click to expand...



Bullshit.  Some folks spend their entire lives swallowing and following.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Sad part is this Muslim animal was a registered Democrat.
> 
> Orlando: 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting


The conservatives are rejoicing in all the gay people being killed.

Florida Pulse gay club attacked


----------



## tinydancer

I don't understand why no terror alert was given when ISIS three days ago said they had a hit coming in Florida. BTW from June 9th I've so far only found a Christian site with the warning up. 

Strange.


----------



## WillowTree

SwimExpert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> After what you just wrote you want to accuse me of spreading filth? Oh the fucking irony! Roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, she can dish it out, but she can't take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gfy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So angry!
Click to expand...

No, I am not angry. You left wing whacks disgust me.


----------



## Mac1958

The cop's Kevlar helmet, amazing:


----------



## HenryBHough

And regime Obama sets yet another NEW record!


----------



## SwimExpert

Grampa Murked U said:


> CNN also reported that senior isis social accounts began celebrating the attack almost as soon as it began. BEFORE the identity of the killer was public



To be fair, they'd celebrate an E coli outbreak.  They're really not picky when it comes to Americans being killed.  But NBC is now reporting that Mateen apparently called 9-1-1 just before the shooting to declare his allegiance for ISIS.


----------



## Lipush

OldLady said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left in this thread are trying to focus on Republican politics instead of seeing the real threat that is right in front of them.
> 
> Especially rdean. Despicable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q.  What is the real threat
> 
> A.  A man with a gun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This week a terrorist opened fire in a Tel Aviv shopping mall. This had the potential for a massacre but instead only 4 people were killed. You want to know the difference? Israeli authorities are armed to the teeth. All heathy individuals serve in the military.
> 
> 1. All Israel Jews conscripted to be soldiers at age 18. Not all serve but a decent amount do serve.
> 2. More Israeli's know how to correctly handle a crisis situation because their military training comes into play.
> 3. A gun doesn't sprout legs and start shooting, it requires an outside force to activate it and deactivate it. You get a person with a gun who is willing to die for their beliefs the only thing that's going to stop him is another person with a gun. If he doesn't have a gun he will use another means of destruction so the problem isn't the gun, it's the human. He could kill just as easily with a pressure cooker bomb.
> 
> Conscription in Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israeli forces are a more used to "mass casualties events" than the west. That is one reason. Second, Israel has a lot more cases of 'civilian heroism' in case of terror attacks, like you yourself pointed out.
> 
> Another thing is, not all civilian wackos are free to carry guns.
> 
> This is a crazy world, I tell ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Another thing is, not all civilian wackos are free to carry guns. _
> How did they accomplish that?
Click to expand...


With laws?

That is how things usually work.

Why let people carry guns, just because?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Vandalshandle said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part is this Muslim animal was a registered Democrat.
> 
> Orlando: 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registered democrat? Link?
> 
> I didn't think so.
Click to expand...

You guys are a hoot. You demand proof of something then proclaim victory in the same post when it isn't given. Despite the fact that the question hasn't even been posted yet.


----------



## tinydancer

Here's the warning.


A pro-Isis group has released a hit list with the names of more than 8,000 peoplemostly Americans.

More than 600-people live in Florida, and one security expert believes that many of those targeted live in Palm Beach County and on the Treasure Coast.

The “United Cyber Caliphate” that hacked U.S. Central Command, 54,000 Twitter accounts and threatened President Barack Obama is the same pro-Isis group that’s reportedly created a “kill list” with the names, addresses and emails of thousands of civilian Americans.

Reports of the list came to light online when Vocativ reported the list was shared via the encrypted app, Telegram, and called on supporters to kill.

Former FBI agent-turned lawyer Stuart Kaplan says the threat is especially alarming, because the people on this list are civilians who don’t have the security necessary to protect themselves.

“It’s going to create some hysteria,” he said.

Kaplan believes civilians from our community are on the list.

“I would suspect a head of a hospital or, perhaps, a local community leader. Those are the individuals that may appear on the list–or just a local banker or local school teacher–someone who, for some reason, was in the public eye.”

Kaplan is concerned the list will inspire “lone wolf” style attacks.

“If in fact a sympathizer gets ahold of this list and is readily able to identify you as being his neighbor and, then, decides (because they’re a sympathizer) to go out and do something horrific to you, there is no way to calculate the potential or to prevent that.”

The list has not yet been made public.

We reached out to the FBI, the Palm Beach County Sheriff’s Office and Martin County Sheriff’s Office to see how credible they view the threat and what action they might be taking.

We are awaiting their response.

According to the Martin County Sheriffs office,the FBI is aware of this and the agency will work closely with the Joint-Terrorism Task Force to keep citizens safe."

Rest at link:

Major Muslim Terrorists Makes This Declaration To All Americans: We Are Coming After You, We Will Attack Florida And Slaughter Americans There


----------



## Kosh

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part is this Muslim animal was a registered Democrat.
> 
> Orlando: 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives are rejoicing in all the gay people being killed.
> 
> Florida Pulse gay club attacked
Click to expand...


When did the far left become "Conservatives"?

It is the far left celebrating as they get to run their debunked narratives of "hate" crimes and gun "control"..


----------



## Baron

abu afak said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99 % attacker was either a Muslim or a convert or crypto Muslim.The lying western MSM will start a whitewashing of killer and hiding his Muslim believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama will be on TV in 1 Hour (1.30 PM) telling us all "This has nothing to do with Islam".
> 
> Obumble cannot/will not even utter the words 'Islamic Terrorism'.
> 
> And excuse me for a political comment at this tragic moment:
> But this really plays well for Trump.
> `
Click to expand...


Obama is a Muslim a pursues Muslim agenda: killing of non-Muslims and establishment of world - wide Caliphate.


----------



## Roudy

Fenton Lum said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> But exactly HOW would Mr. Trump stop this from Happening?  What policies of his would have stopped this....?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters he would put a stop to MORE of these animals coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Some folks spend their entire lives swallowing and following.
Click to expand...

We can't even profile and monitor Muslims.


----------



## westwall

Czernobog said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...this ISLAMIC TERRORISM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...committed by *An.  American. Citizen.*  What, exactly, has Trump proposed that would address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Afghanistan.  Why do you not mention that particular part of the equation?  I am all for people emigrating here from the various shitholes they are leaving.  However, once they come here they MUST adhere to our way of life, which is one of tolerance, and acceptance that just because someone doesn't believe in your particular God doesn't give you the right to kill them.
> 
> You idiots want every Tom Dick or Harry to come here, but then you allow them to bring their Third World shithole way of life with them, and then, when they do this sort of thing, which is second nature to them, decide that disarming us, who don't behave like these animals, have to be disarmed.  It doesn't stop them where they are in the Third World, what makes you think it will prevent them here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He* didn't emigrate here; his *parents* did.  *He* was born in *New York City.*  I'm pretty sure that's still in the United States.  It was the last time I checked, anyway.
Click to expand...







Yes, raised by parents who still adhere to their way of life back home.  "Nits make lice" I believe is the old saying.  Looks like he was affiliated with ISIS, and they seem to have issued an attack warning a few days ago.


----------



## easyt65

Know how (radical) Islamists hate and murder gays?  Obama just brought that to America...

50 reported dead after Islamic Radical opens fire on crowded gay nightclub floor...

Open Borders...
Protecting violent Illegals...
Importing terrorists who hate us...
Reportedly released an ISIS member caught illegally entering the US...
ISIS reportedly warned terrorist attack was imminent in Fla 3 days ago

ANOTHER successful terrorist attack on US soil under Obama...

Welcome to Obama's fundamental change for America - importing terrorists, terrorism here at home!  

50 dead in gay nightclub shooting, worst in US history


----------



## SwimExpert

WillowTree said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> After what you just wrote you want to accuse me of spreading filth? Oh the fucking irony! Roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, she can dish it out, but she can't take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gfy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So angry!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am not angry. You left wing whacks disgust me.
Click to expand...


Go complain to the left wing whacks.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Roudy said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> But exactly HOW would Mr. Trump stop this from Happening?  What policies of his would have stopped this....?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters he would put a stop to MORE of these animals coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Some folks spend their entire lives swallowing and following.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't even profile and monitor Muslims.
Click to expand...



Perhaps we should tattoo their inner lips and wrists for easier identification.


----------



## Asclepias

Looks like this guy had CCW permit too.


----------



## Crixus

Wry Catcher said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mass killing by a Muslim with a gun....didn't end until cops WITH GUNS showed up and ended it.  Delete your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not know the facts and make up stuff (that is a nice way to say you're a liar).  All of the facts are not known by LE.  Since you were not on scene, we can presume you, as usual, don't know shit.
Click to expand...


The facts,  or some of them here, 

50 killed in shooting at Florida nightclub in possible act of Islamic terror | Fox News

"The fact that this shooting took place during Ramadan and that ISIS leadership in Raqqa has been urging attacks during this time, that the target was an LGBT night club during Pride, and – if accurate – that according to local law enforcement the shooter declared his allegiance to ISIS, indicates an ISIS-inspired act of terrorism," Schiff said. "Whether this attack was also ISIS-directed, remains to be determined. I’m confident that we will know much more in the coming hours and days."

Yes it's from Foux, but the same is being reported by all the news agencies.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part is this Muslim animal was a registered Democrat.
> 
> Orlando: 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives are rejoicing in all the gay people being killed.
> 
> Florida Pulse gay club attacked
Click to expand...



Well look, we get to have a free go and the mooslims


----------



## Lipush

Mac1958 said:


> The cop's Kevlar helmet, amazing:



One lucky guy


----------



## Rustic

OldLady said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no words .... this goddam foolishness has got to stop.  50 souls lost, for absolutely no reason, others probably to follow.  For what?  An ideology?  A lifestyle choice?  My heart is on the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inappropriate as always this morning, I see
Click to expand...

You do know Muslims don't put a very high-priority at all on getting along… Right?
Lol


----------



## westwall

SwimExpert said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN also reported that senior isis social accounts began celebrating the attack almost as soon as it began. BEFORE the identity of the killer was public
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, they'd celebrate an E coli outbreak.  They're really not picky when it comes to Americans being killed.  But NBC is now reporting that Mateen apparently called 9-1-1 just before the shooting to declare his allegiance for ISIS.
Click to expand...







They gave at least a three day notice that they were going to be attacking Florida, so this appears to be them carrying out their threat.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Manonthestreet said:


> Why are isis supporters allowed to roam the streets....they should be rounded up. War on terror enemy combatant.........


We rounded up Japanese on far less provocation.  At the time, we weren't diseased by Leftists.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part is this Muslim animal was a registered Democrat.
> 
> Orlando: 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives are rejoicing in all the gay people being killed.
> 
> Florida Pulse gay club attacked
Click to expand...


Wow, what an intelligent comment. A Muslim registered democrat walks into a gay club and kills over 50 people, with more to come, all in the name of Islam.  That's what actually happened.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Something needs to be done.  He's against waterboarding, against taking prisoners, against surveillance, he's against everything that could help protect us.


----------



## Roudy

Fenton Lum said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> But exactly HOW would Mr. Trump stop this from Happening?  What policies of his would have stopped this....?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters he would put a stop to MORE of these animals coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Some folks spend their entire lives swallowing and following.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't even profile and monitor Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we should tattoo their inner lips and wrists for easier identification.
Click to expand...

Profiling and monitoring is enough.


----------



## westwall

*ADDRESS THE OP BOYS AND GIRLS*


----------



## Lakhota

Just another gay-hating rightwinger.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

westwall said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN also reported that senior isis social accounts began celebrating the attack almost as soon as it began. BEFORE the identity of the killer was public
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, they'd celebrate an E coli outbreak.  They're really not picky when it comes to Americans being killed.  But NBC is now reporting that Mateen apparently called 9-1-1 just before the shooting to declare his allegiance for ISIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They gave at least a three day notice that they were going to be attacking Florida, so this appears to be them carrying out their threat.
Click to expand...

Doubtful. The problem is we're dealing with an adaptation to our intelligence capabilities. Now Muslims are encouraged to self radicalize and carry out attacks. There's no network, no "cell", no defense against it short of banning the religion altogether, which is possible for us to do.


----------



## BlackSand

Iceweasel said:


> How many Norwegians are mass killing people? Try to think, it's like going to the gym, you get started, stick with it and it gets easier with time.



The last time a Norwegian gunman (Anders Behring Breivik in Norway) opened fire in a mass killing spree (at a youth camp in 2011) ... He killed 84 people.
You don't even have to add the 8 people killed and 209 injured by the car bomb he set off two hours before that.

My math is a little sketchy ... But that's more than the Florida nightclub by any measure.

.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part is this Muslim animal was a registered Democrat.
> 
> Orlando: 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives are rejoicing in all the gay people being killed.
> 
> Florida Pulse gay club attacked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, what an intelligent comment. A Muslim registered democrat walks into a gay club and kills over 50 people, with more to come, all in the name of Islam.  That's what actually happened.
Click to expand...

and conservatives rejoice by saying they are happy he killed some gays.


----------



## Lipush

longknife said:


> There is no excusing this atrocity. No matter where he was born, he was a Muslim taught with all the hate and bigotry of that cult.
> 
> And why is nobody asking why someone didn't step forward and warn about this guys hate for gays and the fact that an attack on a gay venue was a possibility?
> 
> And we all know that Obama will excuse it as a "lone gunman" and state it has nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE "MODERATE" MUSLIMS WHO CLAIM THEY LOVE THIS COUNTRY?
> 
> It's Ramadan and we can expect more!



Americans sometimes have stupid policy.

What's the idea of having someone on the "Watch List" and not seeing them arming themselves and planning on a wild-scale massacre.

This kind of planning doesn't take two days. How could it fly under the radar?


----------



## Roudy

tinydancer said:


> I don't understand why no terror alert was given when ISIS three days ago said they had a hit coming in Florida. BTW from June 9th I've so far only found a Christian site with the warning up.
> 
> Strange.


The warning probably coincided with Ramadung.  Muslims like to show the world just how peaceful Islam is during the "holy" month of Ramadung.


----------



## bodecea

Tipsycatlover said:


> This was an American citizen.  The same way that the attacks in Brussela was done by Belgian citizens and the terrorist attacks were done by French citizens.
> 
> The terrorist was a muslim.  An ethnic Afghan that no more though of himself as an American as Osama bin Laden did.


He was an American using 2nd Amendment solutions....apparently.


----------



## Silent Warrior

At least is shows how effective Obama's gun control would be. The weapon used the the shooter is already banned and didn't seem to stop this.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

This is congress' fault they had opportunities since Columbine to address the problem and now time's up.


----------



## Asclepias

Lipush said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no excusing this atrocity. No matter where he was born, he was a Muslim taught with all the hate and bigotry of that cult.
> 
> And why is nobody asking why someone didn't step forward and warn about this guys hate for gays and the fact that an attack on a gay venue was a possibility?
> 
> And we all know that Obama will excuse it as a "lone gunman" and state it has nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE "MODERATE" MUSLIMS WHO CLAIM THEY LOVE THIS COUNTRY?
> 
> It's Ramadan and we can expect more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans sometimes have stupid policy.
> 
> What's the idea of having someone on the "Watch List" and not seeing them arming themselves and planning on a wild-scale massacre.
> 
> This kind of planning doesn't take two days. How could it fly under the radar?
Click to expand...

Because you can buy weapons illegally with no problem. Also in the US you cant just arrest people because they are Muslim.


----------



## bodecea

Obiwan said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks.....open the borders. Stop being bigots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was an American citizen, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his mother moved here from Afghanistan (a terrorist hotbed)...
> 
> As a matter of fact, if I recall correctly, the Boston Bombers' mother brought them here from Chechnya (which also has a muslim terrorist problem)...
> 
> So, are you too stupid to make the connection between letting people from terrorist areas in and having them (or their offspring) continue their traditions here???
Click to expand...

Drumpf would take out the parents.


----------



## Care4all

Roudy said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> But exactly HOW would Mr. Trump stop this from Happening?  What policies of his would have stopped this....?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters he would put a stop to MORE of these animals coming in.
Click to expand...

but that wouldn't stop those who are here already...and are citizens....  it may stop future attacks 20 years from now, when these recent refugee's... having children born here, are all grown up....?


----------



## Katzndogz

bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was an American citizen.  The same way that the attacks in Brussela was done by Belgian citizens and the terrorist attacks were done by French citizens.
> 
> The terrorist was a muslim.  An ethnic Afghan that no more though of himself as an American as Osama bin Laden did.
> 
> 
> 
> He was an American using 2nd Amendment solutions....apparently.
Click to expand...

In a gun free zone where the customers got a pat down to make sure no one had a gun.  The terrorist was shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part is this Muslim animal was a registered Democrat.
> 
> Orlando: 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives are rejoicing in all the gay people being killed.
> 
> Florida Pulse gay club attacked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, what an intelligent comment. A Muslim registered democrat walks into a gay club and kills over 50 people, with more to come, all in the name of Islam.  That's what actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and conservatives rejoice by saying they are happy he killed some gays.
Click to expand...

No, he did it in the name of Islam, so it would be you Muslims that became happy.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> But exactly HOW would Mr. Trump stop this from Happening?  What policies of his would have stopped this....?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters he would put a stop to MORE of these animals coming in.
Click to expand...

How would that have stopped the shooting? The guy was a citizen born in the US.


----------



## Lipush

Asclepias said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no excusing this atrocity. No matter where he was born, he was a Muslim taught with all the hate and bigotry of that cult.
> 
> And why is nobody asking why someone didn't step forward and warn about this guys hate for gays and the fact that an attack on a gay venue was a possibility?
> 
> And we all know that Obama will excuse it as a "lone gunman" and state it has nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE "MODERATE" MUSLIMS WHO CLAIM THEY LOVE THIS COUNTRY?
> 
> It's Ramadan and we can expect more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans sometimes have stupid policy.
> 
> What's the idea of having someone on the "Watch List" and not seeing them arming themselves and planning on a wild-scale massacre.
> 
> This kind of planning doesn't take two days. How could it fly under the radar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you can buy weapons illegally with no problem. Also in the US you cant just arrest people because they are Muslim.
Click to expand...


You pretend to be dense? 

This guy was on a watch list. He made threats. He was taken seriously by SOMEONE. It's not because of his religious believe, but  because he threatened, later ACTED, on killing people in its name.

And I don't see conservative people gloating over this murder.

I see leftists trying to pull a blind eye and put the blame on anything but radical muslims


----------



## JimH52

Now Trump will rail against Islam an inflame further these nuts.  Just watch,  Trump will play it like a fiddle, cause he is a Fascist.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part is this Muslim animal was a registered Democrat.
> 
> Orlando: 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives are rejoicing in all the gay people being killed.
> 
> Florida Pulse gay club attacked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, what an intelligent comment. A Muslim registered democrat walks into a gay club and kills over 50 people, with more to come, all in the name of Islam.  That's what actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and conservatives rejoice by saying they are happy he killed some gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he did it in the name of Islam, so it would be you Muslims that became happy.
Click to expand...

No i posted where you conservatives were happy and wished he killed more gays.


----------



## Roudy

Care4all said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> But exactly HOW would Mr. Trump stop this from Happening?  What policies of his would have stopped this....?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters he would put a stop to MORE of these animals coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but that wouldn't stop those who are here already...and are citizens....  it may stop future attacks 20 years from now, when the children of these recent refugee's... having children born here, are all grown up....?
Click to expand...

I'm not a security expert, but putting a stop to mass migration of people who might possibly be infiltrated with terrorist killers would be a good start. I imagine infiltrating the Muslim community, watching mosques, and other Islamic organizations would also be required.


----------



## westwall

bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was an American citizen.  The same way that the attacks in Brussela was done by Belgian citizens and the terrorist attacks were done by French citizens.
> 
> The terrorist was a muslim.  An ethnic Afghan that no more though of himself as an American as Osama bin Laden did.
> 
> 
> 
> He was an American using 2nd Amendment solutions....apparently.
Click to expand...







Only in your twisted mind.  He was a Muslim terrorist who apparently was under FBI investigation, who decided he wanted to kill gays due to his particular breed of hatred.  Had anyone been armed in the nightclub the death toll would most likely be far lower.  But no, you attack the very Right that could have saved innocent people.  You are one severely fucked up, ignorant, person.


----------



## depotoo

Shooters' Family Had No Knowledge of Extreme Behavior, Attorney Says
I found it
and then family members were arrested
San Bernardino shooter's family members arrested





WillowTree said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it right after the San Bernardino  attack that CAIR also held a news conference to have a family member proclaim it had nothing to do wih religion as well?  Or was that after a difrerent attack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> From you link:  _though they were only speculating._
> 
> 
> 
> Time will tell Marxist but we do know he was on the terror watch list...  DEAL WITH IT, you terror enabling puke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you shouldn't assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao  I haven't assumed anything dummy.. you said so yourself.. You're not too bright are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell me where you read he practice Islam from a reputable source. He may of been an atheist. Or a highly conservative gun packing religious zealot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He could have been a cow patty too but he's wasn't. He was a Muslim. That why he daddy came out quickly to say " religion has nothing to do with this." Yeah, right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot remember.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lipush

"inflame further"?

So what we saw till now was a child's play?


----------



## westwall

JimH52 said:


> Now Trump will rail against Islam an inflame further these nuts.  Just watch,  Trump will play it like a fiddle, cause he is a Fascist.






Well, it wasn't a Southern Baptist that carried out this horrible attack now was it moron.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Juan de Fuca said:


> This is congress' fault they had opportunities since Columbine to address the problem and now time's up.



Trump is going to load you on a boat will Illegals and Jihadists and send you home, wherever that may be


----------



## Lipush

depotoo said:


> Shooters' Family Had No Knowledge of Extreme Behavior, Attorney Says
> I found it
> and then family members were arrested
> San Bernardino shooter's family members arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it right after the San Bernardino  attack that CAIR also held a news conference to have a family member proclaim it had nothing to do wih religion as well?  Or was that after a difrerent attack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time will tell Marxist but we do know he was on the terror watch list...  DEAL WITH IT, you terror enabling puke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao  I haven't assumed anything dummy.. you said so yourself.. You're not too bright are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell me where you read he practice Islam from a reputable source. He may of been an atheist. Or a highly conservative gun packing religious zealot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He could have been a cow patty too but he's wasn't. He was a Muslim. That why he daddy came out quickly to say " religion has nothing to do with this." Yeah, right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


They never do...


----------



## Roudy

Lipush said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no excusing this atrocity. No matter where he was born, he was a Muslim taught with all the hate and bigotry of that cult.
> 
> And why is nobody asking why someone didn't step forward and warn about this guys hate for gays and the fact that an attack on a gay venue was a possibility?
> 
> And we all know that Obama will excuse it as a "lone gunman" and state it has nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE "MODERATE" MUSLIMS WHO CLAIM THEY LOVE THIS COUNTRY?
> 
> It's Ramadan and we can expect more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans sometimes have stupid policy.
> 
> What's the idea of having someone on the "Watch List" and not seeing them arming themselves and planning on a wild-scale massacre.
> 
> This kind of planning doesn't take two days. How could it fly under the radar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you can buy weapons illegally with no problem. Also in the US you cant just arrest people because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You pretend to be dense?
> 
> This guy was on a watch list. He made threats. He was taken seriously by SOMEONE. It's not because of his religious believe, but  because he threatened, later ACTED, on killing people in its name.
> 
> And I don't see conservative people gloating over this murder.
> 
> I see leftists trying to pull a blind eye and put the blame on anything but radical muslims
Click to expand...

The moron is a Muslim and a Democrat, what do you expect?


----------



## Asclepias

Lipush said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no excusing this atrocity. No matter where he was born, he was a Muslim taught with all the hate and bigotry of that cult.
> 
> And why is nobody asking why someone didn't step forward and warn about this guys hate for gays and the fact that an attack on a gay venue was a possibility?
> 
> And we all know that Obama will excuse it as a "lone gunman" and state it has nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE "MODERATE" MUSLIMS WHO CLAIM THEY LOVE THIS COUNTRY?
> 
> It's Ramadan and we can expect more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans sometimes have stupid policy.
> 
> What's the idea of having someone on the "Watch List" and not seeing them arming themselves and planning on a wild-scale massacre.
> 
> This kind of planning doesn't take two days. How could it fly under the radar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you can buy weapons illegally with no problem. Also in the US you cant just arrest people because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You pretend to be dense?
> 
> This guy was on a watch list. He made threats. He was taken seriously by SOMEONE. It's not because of his religious believe, but  because he threatened, later ACTED, on killing people in its name.
> 
> And I don't see conservative people gloating over this murder.
> 
> I see leftists trying to pull a blind eye and put the blame on anything but radical muslims
Click to expand...

People make threats all the time. You cant be that dense to not know they probably deal with millions of threats. Just becuase you are on a watch list that doesnt mean someone took you that seriously. It just means you bear watching hence the name "watch list".

Here is one of your fellow conservatives celebrating.

Florida Pulse gay club attacked

*"Let's hope he wiped as many disease ridden sodomites out as he could!. This is today's feel good story."*


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no excusing this atrocity. No matter where he was born, he was a Muslim taught with all the hate and bigotry of that cult.
> 
> And why is nobody asking why someone didn't step forward and warn about this guys hate for gays and the fact that an attack on a gay venue was a possibility?
> 
> And we all know that Obama will excuse it as a "lone gunman" and state it has nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE "MODERATE" MUSLIMS WHO CLAIM THEY LOVE THIS COUNTRY?
> 
> It's Ramadan and we can expect more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans sometimes have stupid policy.
> 
> What's the idea of having someone on the "Watch List" and not seeing them arming themselves and planning on a wild-scale massacre.
> 
> This kind of planning doesn't take two days. How could it fly under the radar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you can buy weapons illegally with no problem. Also in the US you cant just arrest people because they are Muslim.
Click to expand...

No weapons in Paris either, didn't stop Muslim animals from mowing down 150 people in a nightclub.


----------



## depotoo

It's killing you there is no happy dance and you thusly try to create a false narrative.  Sickly sad.





bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 dead.  This is heartbreaking...
> 
> 
> 
> What's the next step, Blame the gun or the bomb and not the Muslim?
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I blame the shooter..mooslim...christers or whatever....go back to you secret happy dance.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lipush

Ok, I see what you mean. But I guess there is really no need on having someone on a watchlist, if you're not watching them.

And you won't change the problem for where it really lies. Radical Islam. Let American conservatives celebrate all night long. At the end of the day, the killing was by a Muslim, not a rightwinger white dude.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no excusing this atrocity. No matter where he was born, he was a Muslim taught with all the hate and bigotry of that cult.
> 
> And why is nobody asking why someone didn't step forward and warn about this guys hate for gays and the fact that an attack on a gay venue was a possibility?
> 
> And we all know that Obama will excuse it as a "lone gunman" and state it has nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE "MODERATE" MUSLIMS WHO CLAIM THEY LOVE THIS COUNTRY?
> 
> It's Ramadan and we can expect more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans sometimes have stupid policy.
> 
> What's the idea of having someone on the "Watch List" and not seeing them arming themselves and planning on a wild-scale massacre.
> 
> This kind of planning doesn't take two days. How could it fly under the radar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you can buy weapons illegally with no problem. Also in the US you cant just arrest people because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You pretend to be dense?
> 
> This guy was on a watch list. He made threats. He was taken seriously by SOMEONE. It's not because of his religious believe, but  because he threatened, later ACTED, on killing people in its name.
> 
> And I don't see conservative people gloating over this murder.
> 
> I see leftists trying to pull a blind eye and put the blame on anything but radical muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People make threats all the time. You cant be that dense to not know they probably deal with millions of threats. Just becuase you are on a watch list that doesnt mean someone took you that seriously. It just means you bear watching hence the name "watch list".
> 
> Here is one of your fellow conservatives celebrating.
> 
> Florida Pulse gay club attacked
> 
> *"Let's hope he wiped as many disease ridden sodomites out as he could!. This is today's feel good story."*
Click to expand...

Hold your horses Achmed the Democrat, another Muslim just got arrested  at gay pride event in Los Angeles.  Looks like a preplanned multi location Muslim terrorist event.


----------



## JimH52

westwall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was an American citizen.  The same way that the attacks in Brussela was done by Belgian citizens and the terrorist attacks were done by French citizens.
> 
> The terrorist was a muslim.  An ethnic Afghan that no more though of himself as an American as Osama bin Laden did.
> 
> 
> 
> He was an American using 2nd Amendment solutions....apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your twisted mind.  He was a Muslim terrorist who apparently was under FBI investigation, who decided he wanted to kill gays due to his particular breed of hatred.  Had anyone been armed in the nightclub the death toll would most likely be far lower.  But no, you attack the very Right that could have saved innocent people.  You are one severely fucked up, ignorant, person.
Click to expand...


The security quard should have been armed.  No one else!


----------



## depotoo

A man in LA has just been arrested with rifles heading to the gay pride festival according to reuters.


----------



## Kosh

Lakhota said:


> Just another gay-hating rightwinger.



When di you far left drones become right wingers?


----------



## Brynmr

'Radical Muslim' is an invention of the West as is 'radical Islam'. Neither exists. Both are used to promote the 'good Islam' fantasy, and this is part of why we've been unable to identify the enemy. We keep insisting on a good Islam. Islam isn't good. It never was nor will it ever be. There are good people who have made the bad decision to become, or to remain Moslem (I use the other sp), but the doctrine they support is evil. The root enemy is doctrinal Islam and by extension the Moslems who follow it faithfully. Islam has been at war with the infidel since it's creation.


----------



## Wry Catcher

airplanemechanic said:


> Todays attack is not about gun laws. It's about fighting these sand monkeys on their own turf. If we refuse to do that, like Obama has refused in pulling out of Iraq and Affy, we fight them in Orlando.
> 
> Stupid Florida senator is talking about gun reform laws. Stupid bitch. Shes talking about buying guns without a background check. BITCH THIS GUY HAD A GUN PERMIT.



One more example of pathological anger ^^^, one strike against anyone who should be allowed to own, possess or have in his custody or control a gun


----------



## 2aguy

bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was an American citizen.  The same way that the attacks in Brussela was done by Belgian citizens and the terrorist attacks were done by French citizens.
> 
> The terrorist was a muslim.  An ethnic Afghan that no more though of himself as an American as Osama bin Laden did.
> 
> 
> 
> He was an American using 2nd Amendment solutions....apparently.
Click to expand...



No..the 2nd Amendment doesn't allow criminal acts....moron.


----------



## SwimExpert

JimH52 said:


> The security quard should have been armed.  No one else!



And if everyone always agreed to do what they _should_ do, there would be no reason for the security guard to be there in the first place.


----------



## westwall

JimH52 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was an American citizen.  The same way that the attacks in Brussela was done by Belgian citizens and the terrorist attacks were done by French citizens.
> 
> The terrorist was a muslim.  An ethnic Afghan that no more though of himself as an American as Osama bin Laden did.
> 
> 
> 
> He was an American using 2nd Amendment solutions....apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your twisted mind.  He was a Muslim terrorist who apparently was under FBI investigation, who decided he wanted to kill gays due to his particular breed of hatred.  Had anyone been armed in the nightclub the death toll would most likely be far lower.  But no, you attack the very Right that could have saved innocent people.  You are one severely fucked up, ignorant, person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The security quard should have been armed.  No one else!
Click to expand...





And after killing the very obvious only person who is armed you are right back to a asshole shooting fish in a barrel.  You truly are one of the stupidest people on the planet.


----------



## longknife

Care4all said:


> But exactly HOW would Mr. Trump stop this from Happening?  What policies of his would have stopped this....?



We MUST monitor mosques closer and pay far more attention to social media.


----------



## Brynmr

WillowTree said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> After what you just wrote you want to accuse me of spreading filth? Oh the fucking irony! Roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, she can dish it out, but she can't take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gfy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So angry!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am not angry. You left wing whacks disgust me.
Click to expand...


I'll second that.


----------



## depotoo

Law enforcement  is now stating he was yelling allah hu akbar when engaging with police officers.


----------



## koshergrl

JimH52 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was an American citizen.  The same way that the attacks in Brussela was done by Belgian citizens and the terrorist attacks were done by French citizens.
> 
> The terrorist was a muslim.  An ethnic Afghan that no more though of himself as an American as Osama bin Laden did.
> 
> 
> 
> He was an American using 2nd Amendment solutions....apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your twisted mind.  He was a Muslim terrorist who apparently was under FBI investigation, who decided he wanted to kill gays due to his particular breed of hatred.  Had anyone been armed in the nightclub the death toll would most likely be far lower.  But no, you attack the very Right that could have saved innocent people.  You are one severely fucked up, ignorant, person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The security quard should have been armed.  No one else!
Click to expand...

Everybody should be armed. Then shit like this doesn't happen. 

Muslims target fags...but they also target those least likely to be armed. The sheep that believe in gumdrops and rainbows.


----------



## koshergrl

depotoo said:


> Law enforcement  is now stating he was yelling allah hu akbar when engaging with police officers.


He was leo.


----------



## 2aguy

Well...he yelled Allahu ackbar when he confronted police...Obama speech writers are now really working hard to ignore the actual Islamic terrorism and trying to make it even more about guns than before......


----------



## Roudy

This is just the beginning of Americans finding out what Obama and the Democrats have done to this country and the world.


----------



## depotoo

LA Times- he also had explosives in his car, the guy arrested on way to gay pride parade.


----------



## Marianne

The  POTUS is expected to be speaking in the next 10 minutes or so. Hmm bet Islam has nothing to do with today's incident but we need more gun control because he's sick of having to have these kind of discussions.


----------



## 2aguy

When the shooting started there were people who couldn't get to an exit and hid in bathrooms.....this is exactly why you have a pistol....if the shooter had entered that bathroom they would have been able to defend themselves...and if not, they would have simply wait d for the police to get them out....

A gun free zone is nuts....it draws murderers....


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock

Manonthestreet said:


> Against FL Law I believe to carry into establishment serving



Every time I see a "NO GUN ZONE," I ensure I am carrying. Thanks for pointing out the applicable laws, however. Don't forget to drive the speed limit 24/7 too. 

Idiot.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock

2aguy said:


> When the shooting started there were people who couldn't get to an exit and hid in bathrooms.....



It was a gay bar. Weren't most already in the bathrooms?


----------



## tyroneweaver

Vandalshandle said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part is this Muslim animal was a registered Democrat.
> 
> Orlando: 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registered democrat? Link?
> 
> I didn't think so.
Click to expand...

LOL, His voting number  is even on the internet
You dems need to stop with the stupidity.


----------



## 2aguy

JimH52 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was an American citizen.  The same way that the attacks in Brussela was done by Belgian citizens and the terrorist attacks were done by French citizens.
> 
> The terrorist was a muslim.  An ethnic Afghan that no more though of himself as an American as Osama bin Laden did.
> 
> 
> 
> He was an American using 2nd Amendment solutions....apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your twisted mind.  He was a Muslim terrorist who apparently was under FBI investigation, who decided he wanted to kill gays due to his particular breed of hatred.  Had anyone been armed in the nightclub the death toll would most likely be far lower.  But no, you attack the very Right that could have saved innocent people.  You are one severely fucked up, ignorant, person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The security quard should have been armed.  No one else!
Click to expand...



Yeah...like that would have helped.......gun free zones get innocent, unarmed people killed.....lives could have been saved if someone had immediately engaged the Muslim terrorist with a pistol.


----------



## charwin95

Roudy said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> But exactly HOW would Mr. Trump stop this from Happening?  What policies of his would have stopped this....?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters he would put a stop to MORE of these animals coming in.
Click to expand...

Well.........  San Bernardino shooter is an American citizen. Shooter that killed the singer Friday night was considered as domestic terrorism. He is also an American citizen. 
How would you stop that?


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock

FEAR NOT LIBERALS!!!!! I feel the same level of pity and remorse for the gays that were gunned down, much similar to the caring and compassion you display every time a law enforcement officer is gunned down. 
Have solace in that, assholes.


----------



## Desperado

longknife said:


> There is no excusing this atrocity. No matter where he was born, he was a Muslim taught with all the hate and bigotry of that cult.
> 
> And why is nobody asking why someone didn't step forward and warn about this guys hate for gays and the fact that an attack on a gay venue was a possibility?
> 
> And we all know that Obama will excuse it as a "lone gunman" and state it has nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE "MODERATE" MUSLIMS WHO CLAIM THEY LOVE THIS COUNTRY?
> 
> It's Ramadan and we can expect more!


He was investigated by the FBI
"The senior law enforcement source reports that Mateen became a person of interest in 2013 and again in 2014. The Federal Bureau of Investigation at one point opened an investigation into Mateen but subsequently closed the case when it produced nothing that appeared to warrant further investigation. He’s a known quantity, the source said. “He’s been on the radar before"
WTF?  Just like with Hillary, the FBI investigates then does nothing.
Omar Mateen, Terrorist Who Attacked Orlando Gay Club, Had Been Investigated by FBI


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock

You think Liberals will finally understand that those fun-loving Muslims really have a deep-seeded hate for faggots?


----------



## PredFan

Marianne said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nearly a dozen gay friends and acquaintances. None of them go to this club. They say it's a dive bar.
> 
> 
> 
> Dive or not it still must have been popular. Sounds like it was pretty crowded. I have gay family members;this doesn't make me happy thinking this could happen to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could be that my friends who are gay don't go to gay bars I suppose. I've never been in there but I drive by it every day and it looks bad from the outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad nobody you knew was in there. Unfortunately somebody was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've heard from all of the gay people I know, except one, all are safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the one that you didn't hear from is also safe.
Click to expand...


Most of us agree, he doesn't go there anyway. He's probably doing something else.


----------



## The Irish Ram

LA just dodged the same thing that Orlando is dealing with.  They caught another one, armed and on his way to a gay parade in Ca.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

bucs90 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mass killing by a Muslim with a gun....didn't end until cops WITH GUNS showed up and ended it.  Delete your post.
Click to expand...

I approve your new avatar.


----------



## OldLady

easyt65 said:


> Know how (radical) Islamists hate and murder gays?  Obama just brought that to America...
> 
> 50 reported dead after Islamic Radical opens fire on crowded gay nightclub floor...
> 
> Open Borders...
> Protecting violent Illegals...
> Importing terrorists who hate us...
> Reportedly released an ISIS member caught illegally entering the US...
> ISIS reportedly warned terrorist attack was imminent in Fla 3 days ago
> 
> ANOTHER successful terrorist attack on US soil under Obama...
> 
> Welcome to Obama's fundamental change for America - importing terrorists, terrorism here at home!
> 
> 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting, worst in US history


You aren't all that informed.  Mateen was born here 29 years ago.  A bit before Obama's time.


----------



## Meathead

charwin95 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> But exactly HOW would Mr. Trump stop this from Happening?  What policies of his would have stopped this....?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters he would put a stop to MORE of these animals coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well.........  San Bernardino shooter is an American citizen. Shooter that killed the singer Friday night was considered as domestic terrorism. He is also an American citizen.
> How would you stop that?
Click to expand...

Stopping Muslim immigration would be a start.

Trump is spot on.


----------



## Marianne

PredFan said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dive or not it still must have been popular. Sounds like it was pretty crowded. I have gay family members;this doesn't make me happy thinking this could happen to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could be that my friends who are gay don't go to gay bars I suppose. I've never been in there but I drive by it every day and it looks bad from the outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad nobody you knew was in there. Unfortunately somebody was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've heard from all of the gay people I know, except one, all are safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the one that you didn't hear from is also safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of us agree, he doesn't go there anyway. He's probably doing something else.
Click to expand...

We can only hope...


----------



## PredFan

Czernobog said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you lefties love to separate people by race or ethnicity until it serves you not to, then you call them Americans no matter what their heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> And his heritage matters, because...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may not, but I was just making an observation about your Ill conceived post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *My* "ill conceived" post?!?!  One would think that the ill conceived post cane from the mindless fuck that felt the need to talk about "Sand Ni99ers" third post into the discussion, before anyone even knew who the shooter was.  But, you know, maybe that's just me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apologies, the insistence on using the label "American Citizen" is the part that I am ridiculing. Not the whole post. I stand corrected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how is "American Citizen' not relevant, considering the slanderous, inaccurate slurs the post was referring to?
Click to expand...


I also didn't say it was irrelevant. I merely pointed out how you lefties only call people "Americans" when it suits you. Otherwise you call them by their heritage.


----------



## HenryBHough

Not at all unusual for presidents, even "presidents", to devote their last months in office toward building up their legacy.

Show some friggin' understanding fer Chrissake (oh, shit, sorry, for Allah's sake).


----------



## Roudy

tyroneweaver said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part is this Muslim animal was a registered Democrat.
> 
> Orlando: 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registered democrat? Link?
> 
> I didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, His voting number  is even on the internet
> You dems need to stop with the stupidity.
Click to expand...

Democraps are good in the denial department.  They think denial is a river in Egypt. PMSNBC is still trying to promote this as a mass shooting which was caused by the pro gun NRA.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

How do you see an analysis opinion as justification?  Why leave off my senod paragraphs?  I forget.  Libs are disingenuous. 





Carla_Danger said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check you out. You are practically creaking in your jeans over this one. Dead gays! Possible Muslim connection! Weeeeeeeeeeee! Win win!
> 
> 
> 
> You are one sick fuck.  Back off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this not your quote justifying the attack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Terrible.  Somebody may have been pushed too far with the gay agenda being shoved down society's throat.  Too much, too fast, too far.  First gay marriage, Christian persecution, transgenderism, men allowed in women's restroom which is enforced by this oppressive regime.  Some guy must have had enough and fought back.
> 
> 
> Or it is an Islamic terrorist. There was an explosion reported after the gunman was shot.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NYcarbineer

easyt65 said:


> Know how (radical) Islamists hate and murder gays?  Obama just brought that to America...
> 
> 50 reported dead after Islamic Radical opens fire on crowded gay nightclub floor...
> 
> Open Borders...
> Protecting violent Illegals...
> Importing terrorists who hate us...
> Reportedly released an ISIS member caught illegally entering the US...
> ISIS reportedly warned terrorist attack was imminent in Fla 3 days ago
> 
> ANOTHER successful terrorist attack on US soil under Obama...
> 
> Welcome to Obama's fundamental change for America - importing terrorists, terrorism here at home!
> 
> 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting, worst in US history



Obama is killing ISIS fighters almost every day.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Fenton Lum said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> But exactly HOW would Mr. Trump stop this from Happening?  What policies of his would have stopped this....?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters he would put a stop to MORE of these animals coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Some folks spend their entire lives swallowing and following.
Click to expand...


So what is your solution?  Flood our country with more?  Maybe if there were more people like you to hand out hugs and candy, the terrorists would fit right in.


----------



## Iceweasel

BlackSand said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Norwegians are mass killing people? Try to think, it's like going to the gym, you get started, stick with it and it gets easier with time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time a Norwegian gunman (Anders Behring Breivik in Norway) opened fire in a mass killing spree (at a youth camp in 2011) ... He killed 84 people.
> You don't even have to add the 8 people killed and 209 injured by the car bomb he set off two hours before that.
> 
> My math is a little sketchy ... But that's more than the Florida nightclub by any measure.
Click to expand...

Your math is very sketchy indeed. You are equating that, in Norway to all the muslim attacks here. Fascinating.


----------



## Roudy

charwin95 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> But exactly HOW would Mr. Trump stop this from Happening?  What policies of his would have stopped this....?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters he would put a stop to MORE of these animals coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well.........  San Bernardino shooter is an American citizen. Shooter that killed the singer Friday night was considered as domestic terrorism. He is also an American citizen.
> How would you stop that?
Click to expand...

I have no idea!  I would start by clamping down on the people that are committing these horrific barbaric acts, MUSLIMS.


----------



## NYcarbineer

easyt65 said:


> Know how (radical) Islamists hate and murder gays?  Obama just brought that to America...
> 
> 50 reported dead after Islamic Radical opens fire on crowded gay nightclub floor...
> 
> Open Borders...
> Protecting violent Illegals...
> Importing terrorists who hate us...
> Reportedly released an ISIS member caught illegally entering the US...
> ISIS reportedly warned terrorist attack was imminent in Fla 3 days ago
> 
> ANOTHER successful terrorist attack on US soil under Obama...
> 
> Welcome to Obama's fundamental change for America - importing terrorists, terrorism here at home!
> 
> 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting, worst in US history



Obama imported this shooter?  What the fuck is between your ears?  A cabbage?


----------



## depotoo

They are already pushing the LA arrest has no link to Orlando.





Marianne said:


> The  POTUS is expected to be speaking in the next 10 minutes or so. Hmm bet Islam has nothing to do with today's incident but we need more gun control because he's sick of having to have these kind of discussions.


----------



## charwin95

Lipush said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no excusing this atrocity. No matter where he was born, he was a Muslim taught with all the hate and bigotry of that cult.
> 
> And why is nobody asking why someone didn't step forward and warn about this guys hate for gays and the fact that an attack on a gay venue was a possibility?
> 
> And we all know that Obama will excuse it as a "lone gunman" and state it has nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE "MODERATE" MUSLIMS WHO CLAIM THEY LOVE THIS COUNTRY?
> 
> It's Ramadan and we can expect more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans sometimes have stupid policy.
> 
> What's the idea of having someone on the "Watch List" and not seeing them arming themselves and planning on a wild-scale massacre.
> 
> This kind of planning doesn't take two days. How could it fly under the radar?
Click to expand...


FBI cannot even stop these animals from buying guns because of NRA.


----------



## OldLady

Grampa Murked U said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...this ISLAMIC TERRORISM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...committed by *An.  American. Citizen.*  What, exactly, has Trump proposed that would address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Afghanistan.  Why do you not mention that particular part of the equation?  I am all for people emigrating here from the various shitholes they are leaving.  However, once they come here they MUST adhere to our way of life, which is one of tolerance, and acceptance that just because someone doesn't believe in your particular God doesn't give you the right to kill them.
> 
> You idiots want every Tom Dick or Harry to come here, but then you allow them to bring their Third World shithole way of life with them, and then, when they do this sort of thing, which is second nature to them, decide that disarming us, who don't behave like these animals, have to be disarmed.  It doesn't stop them where they are in the Third World, what makes you think it will prevent them here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He* didn't emigrate here; his *parents* did.  *He* was born in *New York City.*  I'm pretty sure that's still in the United states.  it was the last time I checked, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His ideology is not American. His motives are straight from our enemies. He pledged his life to isis in front of the police.
> Outside of his place of birth NOTHING about this killer is American
Click to expand...

Oh, I don't know grampa--Freedom of religion/speech.  Right to bear arms.  Right to protection from unlawful search....  sounds like the guy was pretty American to me.


----------



## depotoo

Take it elsewhere. 





SeniorChief_Polock said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the shooting started there were people who couldn't get to an exit and hid in bathrooms.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gay bar. Weren't most already in the bathrooms?
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Desperado said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no excusing this atrocity. No matter where he was born, he was a Muslim taught with all the hate and bigotry of that cult.
> 
> And why is nobody asking why someone didn't step forward and warn about this guys hate for gays and the fact that an attack on a gay venue was a possibility?
> 
> And we all know that Obama will excuse it as a "lone gunman" and state it has nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE "MODERATE" MUSLIMS WHO CLAIM THEY LOVE THIS COUNTRY?
> 
> It's Ramadan and we can expect more!
> 
> 
> 
> He was investigated by the FBI
> "The senior law enforcement source reports that Mateen became a person of interest in 2013 and again in 2014. The Federal Bureau of Investigation at one point opened an investigation into Mateen but subsequently closed the case when it produced nothing that appeared to warrant further investigation. He’s a known quantity, the source said. “He’s been on the radar before"
> WTF?  Just like with Hillary, the FBI investigates then does nothing.
> Omar Mateen, Terrorist Who Attacked Orlando Gay Club, Had Been Investigated by FBI
Click to expand...

This politically incorrect environment created by Obama and the Democraps is causing people to get killed.


----------



## tyroneweaver

Roudy said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part is this Muslim animal was a registered Democrat.
> 
> Orlando: 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registered democrat? Link?
> 
> I didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, His voting number  is even on the internet
> You dems need to stop with the stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democraps are good in the denial department.  They think denial is a river in Egypt. PMSNBC is still trying to promote this as a mass shooting which was caused by the pro gun NRA.
Click to expand...

Couldn't ask for a more perfect prez than Obama to start establishing cells here in the good ole USA


----------



## Marianne

2aguy said:


> When the shooting started there were people who couldn't get to an exit and hid in bathrooms.....this is exactly why you have a pistol....if the shooter had entered that bathroom they would have been able to defend themselves...and if not, they would have simply wait d for the police to get them out....
> 
> A gun free zone is nuts....it draws murderers....


Sarcasm Alert! ***This was a gun free zone! Impossible! Either 50 people weren't shot or criminals and nut jobs don't care about the law and signs that say gun free zones!


----------



## Rustic

Juan de Fuca said:


> This is congress' fault they had opportunities since Columbine to address the problem and now time's up.


Name one law that would stop these mass shootings? Be specific on how…


----------



## Rustic

NYcarbineer said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know how (radical) Islamists hate and murder gays?  Obama just brought that to America...
> 
> 50 reported dead after Islamic Radical opens fire on crowded gay nightclub floor...
> 
> Open Borders...
> Protecting violent Illegals...
> Importing terrorists who hate us...
> Reportedly released an ISIS member caught illegally entering the US...
> ISIS reportedly warned terrorist attack was imminent in Fla 3 days ago
> 
> ANOTHER successful terrorist attack on US soil under Obama...
> 
> Welcome to Obama's fundamental change for America - importing terrorists, terrorism here at home!
> 
> 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting, worst in US history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is killing ISIS fighters almost every day.
Click to expand...

Isis = Muslims?


----------



## 2aguy

We should take a moment for our left wing anti gun friends.......for a brief time their dreams came true....an AR-15 used to murder 50 gay people........they had visions of anti gun, anti Christian news coverage all week long with a speech by an outraged Obama cursing out Trump, the NRA and the republican congress....and calling for renewed gun control and an assault weapon ban.....

Now.....a Muslim murdered 50 gay people.......while Obama is importing Muslim Syrians at a breakneck pace........

A sad day for anti gunners all around.....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

OldLady said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...this ISLAMIC TERRORISM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...committed by *An.  American. Citizen.*  What, exactly, has Trump proposed that would address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Afghanistan.  Why do you not mention that particular part of the equation?  I am all for people emigrating here from the various shitholes they are leaving.  However, once they come here they MUST adhere to our way of life, which is one of tolerance, and acceptance that just because someone doesn't believe in your particular God doesn't give you the right to kill them.
> 
> You idiots want every Tom Dick or Harry to come here, but then you allow them to bring their Third World shithole way of life with them, and then, when they do this sort of thing, which is second nature to them, decide that disarming us, who don't behave like these animals, have to be disarmed.  It doesn't stop them where they are in the Third World, what makes you think it will prevent them here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He* didn't emigrate here; his *parents* did.  *He* was born in *New York City.*  I'm pretty sure that's still in the United states.  it was the last time I checked, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His ideology is not American. His motives are straight from our enemies. He pledged his life to isis in front of the police.
> Outside of his place of birth NOTHING about this killer is American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I don't know grampa--Freedom of religion/speech.  Right to bear arms.  Right to protection from unlawful search....  sounds like the guy was pretty American to me.
Click to expand...

Laws do not define us as individuals & certainly not him. Our actions & words do. 

He is no American


----------



## Rustic

NYcarbineer said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know how (radical) Islamists hate and murder gays?  Obama just brought that to America...
> 
> 50 reported dead after Islamic Radical opens fire on crowded gay nightclub floor...
> 
> Open Borders...
> Protecting violent Illegals...
> Importing terrorists who hate us...
> Reportedly released an ISIS member caught illegally entering the US...
> ISIS reportedly warned terrorist attack was imminent in Fla 3 days ago
> 
> ANOTHER successful terrorist attack on US soil under Obama...
> 
> Welcome to Obama's fundamental change for America - importing terrorists, terrorism here at home!
> 
> 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting, worst in US history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is killing ISIS fighters almost every day.
Click to expand...

Or is he having our soldiers killing them?
Because I don't think he's out there himself killing anybody except our freedoms.


----------



## Marianne

Here's Barry...


----------



## The Irish Ram

We have to decide what is at fault here. Guns or Muslims.  If we weren't helping Muslim terrorists into this country, would the guns have walked to Orlando and killed those people themselves?  Then headed for the LA parade?  Funny, cause it's Ramadan and yet my guns haven't moved all day.  Rest assured that I will be keeping my eye on them though.  I know how itchy they get when it's Ramadan.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Yelled "Allah Ahkbar".

That say's it all.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> But exactly HOW would Mr. Trump stop this from Happening?  What policies of his would have stopped this....?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters he would put a stop to MORE of these animals coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well.........  San Bernardino shooter is an American citizen. Shooter that killed the singer Friday night was considered as domestic terrorism. He is also an American citizen.
> How would you stop that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea!  I would start by clamping down on the people that are committing these horrific barbaric acts, MUSLIMS.
Click to expand...

White christians are committing these horrible acts as well. Should we put white christians in concentration camps?


----------



## Brynmr

OldLady said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...this ISLAMIC TERRORISM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...committed by *An.  American. Citizen.*  What, exactly, has Trump proposed that would address that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Afghanistan.  Why do you not mention that particular part of the equation?  I am all for people emigrating here from the various shitholes they are leaving.  However, once they come here they MUST adhere to our way of life, which is one of tolerance, and acceptance that just because someone doesn't believe in your particular God doesn't give you the right to kill them.
> 
> You idiots want every Tom Dick or Harry to come here, but then you allow them to bring their Third World shithole way of life with them, and then, when they do this sort of thing, which is second nature to them, decide that disarming us, who don't behave like these animals, have to be disarmed.  It doesn't stop them where they are in the Third World, what makes you think it will prevent them here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He* didn't emigrate here; his *parents* did.  *He* was born in *New York City.*  I'm pretty sure that's still in the United states.  it was the last time I checked, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His ideology is not American. His motives are straight from our enemies. He pledged his life to isis in front of the police.
> Outside of his place of birth NOTHING about this killer is American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I don't know grampa--Freedom of religion/speech.  Right to bear arms.  Right to protection from unlawful search....  sounds like the guy was pretty American to me.
Click to expand...


Islam despises free speech, freedom and America so not at all American.


----------



## Roudy

tyroneweaver said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part is this Muslim animal was a registered Democrat.
> 
> Orlando: 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registered democrat? Link?
> 
> I didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, His voting number  is even on the internet
> You dems need to stop with the stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democraps are good in the denial department.  They think denial is a river in Egypt. PMSNBC is still trying to promote this as a mass shooting which was caused by the pro gun NRA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't ask for a more perfect prez than Obama to start establishing cells here in the good ole USA
Click to expand...

Obama is partially responsible for the rise of ISIS, what can we expect.


----------



## Rustic

DigitalDrifter said:


> Yelled "Allah Ahkbar".
> 
> That say's it all.


A Muslim greeting...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Lakhota said:


> Just another gay-hating rightwinger.



  Right on cue—a liberal, faced with an indefensible example of the disastrous and deadly failure of the policies that he supports, resorts to gratuitously crying _“BIGOT!”_


----------



## OldLady

Rustic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no words .... this goddam foolishness has got to stop.  50 souls lost, for absolutely no reason, others probably to follow.  For what?  An ideology?  A lifestyle choice?  My heart is on the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inappropriate as always this morning, I see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know Muslims don't put a very high-priority at all on getting along… Right?
> Lol
Click to expand...

You celebrate; I'll be sad, thank you very much.


----------



## Asclepias

The Irish Ram said:


> We have to decide what is at fault here. Guns or Muslims.  If we weren't helping Muslim terrorists into this country, would the guns have walked to Orlando and killed those people themselves?  Then headed for the LA parade?  Funny, cause it's Ramadan and yet my guns haven't moved all day.  Rest assured that I will be keeping my eye on them though.  I know how itchy they get when it's Ramadan.


A white christian could just as easily have done this.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Kosh said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mass killing by a Muslim with a gun....didn't end until cops WITH GUNS showed up and ended it.  Delete your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not know the facts and make up stuff (that is a nice way to say you're a liar).  All of the facts are not known by LE.  Since you were not on scene, we can presume you, as usual, don't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And all you irony impaired far left drones know is far left religious narratives not connected to reality.
Click to expand...


Word salad ^^^  When were you diagnosed schizophrenic?


----------



## Snouter

Mohammed Obama refused to say ISLAMIC TERRORISM again.


----------



## Rustic

Brynmr said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...committed by *An.  American. Citizen.*  What, exactly, has Trump proposed that would address that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Afghanistan.  Why do you not mention that particular part of the equation?  I am all for people emigrating here from the various shitholes they are leaving.  However, once they come here they MUST adhere to our way of life, which is one of tolerance, and acceptance that just because someone doesn't believe in your particular God doesn't give you the right to kill them.
> 
> You idiots want every Tom Dick or Harry to come here, but then you allow them to bring their Third World shithole way of life with them, and then, when they do this sort of thing, which is second nature to them, decide that disarming us, who don't behave like these animals, have to be disarmed.  It doesn't stop them where they are in the Third World, what makes you think it will prevent them here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He* didn't emigrate here; his *parents* did.  *He* was born in *New York City.*  I'm pretty sure that's still in the United states.  it was the last time I checked, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His ideology is not American. His motives are straight from our enemies. He pledged his life to isis in front of the police.
> Outside of his place of birth NOTHING about this killer is American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I don't know grampa--Freedom of religion/speech.  Right to bear arms.  Right to protection from unlawful search....  sounds like the guy was pretty American to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam despises free speech, freedom and America so not at all American.
Click to expand...

True, just like socialism and freedom they are like oil and water they cannot mix…


----------



## Mudda

Iceweasel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left are off and running with gun grabbing. Watch MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, more gun laws would not have stopped this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy, are you stupid.  If the guns laws are ineffective, we need to reform them and created stricter guide lines on the purchase and sale of firearms in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most all of these shootings happening gun free zones... More laws equal less freedom to protect yourself. Just the facts baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10,000+ people in the US die of gunshot EVERY YEAR. You folks sure are shit at defending yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .yawn. How many are suicides? How many use one to save their lives? Or does that matter to you?
Click to expand...

I'm just worried that they don't teach self defence enough in the US. having guns everywhere doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## longknife

Watching Obozo's press conference - "we still don't know the exact motive of the shooter."

The man is inept and totally unfit for his position.


----------



## Manonthestreet

OldLady said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are isis supporters allowed to roam the streets....they should be rounded up. War on terror enemy combatant.........
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell said that this morning.  Wants it to be part of the Democrat's platform.  Arrest 'em for admitting it, not waiting until people are dead.  I agree.
Click to expand...




SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Against FL Law I believe to carry into establishment serving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I see a "NO GUN ZONE," I ensure I am carrying. Thanks for pointing out the applicable laws, however. Don't forget to drive the speed limit 24/7 too.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

 knowing the law is dumb...........cause when ya get arrested and claim not to know that helps so much


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> But exactly HOW would Mr. Trump stop this from Happening?  What policies of his would have stopped this....?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters he would put a stop to MORE of these animals coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well.........  San Bernardino shooter is an American citizen. Shooter that killed the singer Friday night was considered as domestic terrorism. He is also an American citizen.
> How would you stop that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea!  I would start by clamping down on the people that are committing these horrific barbaric acts, MUSLIMS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White christians are committing these horrible acts as well. Should we put white christians in concentration camps?
Click to expand...

Aw how cute.  Yesterday there were shootings in Russia, Fiji and Timbuktu what does that have to do with Islamic terrorism?


----------



## Asclepias

Looks like this guy was pledged to ISIS and mentally deranged. Not your typical peaceful Muslim.


----------



## Roudy

Asclepias said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have to decide what is at fault here. Guns or Muslims.  If we weren't helping Muslim terrorists into this country, would the guns have walked to Orlando and killed those people themselves?  Then headed for the LA parade?  Funny, cause it's Ramadan and yet my guns haven't moved all day.  Rest assured that I will be keeping my eye on them though.  I know how itchy they get when it's Ramadan.
> 
> 
> 
> A white christian could just as easily have done this.
Click to expand...

Yes, that's what a Moooslem would say.


----------



## Asclepias

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> But exactly HOW would Mr. Trump stop this from Happening?  What policies of his would have stopped this....?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters he would put a stop to MORE of these animals coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well.........  San Bernardino shooter is an American citizen. Shooter that killed the singer Friday night was considered as domestic terrorism. He is also an American citizen.
> How would you stop that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea!  I would start by clamping down on the people that are committing these horrific barbaric acts, MUSLIMS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White christians are committing these horrible acts as well. Should we put white christians in concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw how cute.  Yesterday there was a shootings in Russia, Fiji and Timbuktu what does that have to do with Islamic terrorism?
Click to expand...

The same thing it has to do with christain terrorism.


----------



## OldLady

Brynmr said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...committed by *An.  American. Citizen.*  What, exactly, has Trump proposed that would address that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Afghanistan.  Why do you not mention that particular part of the equation?  I am all for people emigrating here from the various shitholes they are leaving.  However, once they come here they MUST adhere to our way of life, which is one of tolerance, and acceptance that just because someone doesn't believe in your particular God doesn't give you the right to kill them.
> 
> You idiots want every Tom Dick or Harry to come here, but then you allow them to bring their Third World shithole way of life with them, and then, when they do this sort of thing, which is second nature to them, decide that disarming us, who don't behave like these animals, have to be disarmed.  It doesn't stop them where they are in the Third World, what makes you think it will prevent them here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He* didn't emigrate here; his *parents* did.  *He* was born in *New York City.*  I'm pretty sure that's still in the United states.  it was the last time I checked, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His ideology is not American. His motives are straight from our enemies. He pledged his life to isis in front of the police.
> Outside of his place of birth NOTHING about this killer is American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I don't know grampa--Freedom of religion/speech.  Right to bear arms.  Right to protection from unlawful search....  sounds like the guy was pretty American to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam despises free speech, freedom and America so not at all American.
Click to expand...

He took advantage of all America's freedoms to plan and execute a mass shooting.  Totally American.


----------



## The Irish Ram

A white Christian did not.  Nor have they been sawing people's heads off, dropping them in acid. drowning them or slaughtering children sitting at their desks.  Your comment is a failed failure of comparison fallacy failure that failed.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PredFan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the issue by a mile.
> 
> Not a surprise actually.
> 
> This is an Islam issue. You take away his ar15 and you STILL have dead Americans.
> 
> Period, end of discussion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
Click to expand...


A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Grampa Murked U said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the issue by a mile.
> 
> Not a surprise actually.
> 
> This is an Islam issue. You take away his ar15 and you STILL have dead Americans.
> 
> Period, end of discussion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about an ISLAMIC KILLER. Try to keep up if you can.
Click to expand...


How many Islamics did he kill?


----------



## Mudda

PredFan said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a domestic gun. Ain't the 2nd Amendment grand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gun free zone asshole.....
> 
> 357,000,000 guns in private hands.....
> 
> 1,500,000 times a year guns are used to stop violent criminal attack and when they are allowed in public spaces they can also stop these mass shootings...unless nuts like you make those places gun free zones......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A country where you need to be packing at all times is a country not worth living in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GTFO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for not disagreeing with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome, now GTFO.
Click to expand...




Rustic said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is congress' fault they had opportunities since Columbine to address the problem and now time's up.
> 
> 
> 
> Name one law that would stop these mass shootings? Be specific on how…
Click to expand...

I'd outlaw bullets. There's no constitutional protection for bullets, only arms.


----------



## OldLady

Manonthestreet said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are isis supporters allowed to roam the streets....they should be rounded up. War on terror enemy combatant.........
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell said that this morning.  Wants it to be part of the Democrat's platform.  Arrest 'em for admitting it, not waiting until people are dead.  I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Against FL Law I believe to carry into establishment serving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time I see a "NO GUN ZONE," I ensure I am carrying. Thanks for pointing out the applicable laws, however. Don't forget to drive the speed limit 24/7 too.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> knowing the law is dumb...........cause when ya get arrested and claim not to know that helps so much
Click to expand...

?


----------



## Rustic

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, more gun laws would not have stopped this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, are you stupid.  If the guns laws are ineffective, we need to reform them and created stricter guide lines on the purchase and sale of firearms in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most all of these shootings happening gun free zones... More laws equal less freedom to protect yourself. Just the facts baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10,000+ people in the US die of gunshot EVERY YEAR. You folks sure are shit at defending yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .yawn. How many are suicides? How many use one to save their lives? Or does that matter to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just worried that they don't teach self defence enough in the US. having guns everywhere doesn't seem to be working.
Click to expand...

You had better address real problems... One could say Having hospitals and doctors everywhere doesn't seem to be working.

2016 Medical Error Death Toll Statistics for USA


----------



## Brynmr

Our idiot leader just spewed his usual BS. We need to get rid of the Islam, not our guns.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> But exactly HOW would Mr. Trump stop this from Happening?  What policies of his would have stopped this....?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters he would put a stop to MORE of these animals coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well.........  San Bernardino shooter is an American citizen. Shooter that killed the singer Friday night was considered as domestic terrorism. He is also an American citizen.
> How would you stop that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea!  I would start by clamping down on the people that are committing these horrific barbaric acts, MUSLIMS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White christians are committing these horrible acts as well. Should we put white christians in concentration camps?
Click to expand...

Link it.. Don't tell me, SHOW ME PROOF.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, more gun laws would not have stopped this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, are you stupid.  If the guns laws are ineffective, we need to reform them and created stricter guide lines on the purchase and sale of firearms in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most all of these shootings happening gun free zones... More laws equal less freedom to protect yourself. Just the facts baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10,000+ people in the US die of gunshot EVERY YEAR. You folks sure are shit at defending yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .yawn. How many are suicides? How many use one to save their lives? Or does that matter to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just worried that they don't teach self defence enough in the US. having guns everywhere doesn't seem to be working.
Click to expand...

It's working very well. Terrorists can get their weapons illegally so what law would prevent this? Plus, WA State is a shall issue state, no training required for a CCW permit. We don't have a problem with people shooting bystanders due to lack of training.


----------



## OldLady

Mudda said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gun free zone asshole.....
> 
> 357,000,000 guns in private hands.....
> 
> 1,500,000 times a year guns are used to stop violent criminal attack and when they are allowed in public spaces they can also stop these mass shootings...unless nuts like you make those places gun free zones......
> 
> 
> 
> A country where you need to be packing at all times is a country not worth living in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GTFO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for not disagreeing with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome, now GTFO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is congress' fault they had opportunities since Columbine to address the problem and now time's up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one law that would stop these mass shootings? Be specific on how…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd outlaw bullets. There's no constitutional protection for bullets, only arms.
Click to expand...

YESSS!!!!


----------



## depotoo

There was one mother who said her son texted  they hid in the bathroom and then texted "he is coming" and she has not been in touch with him since.  I can't imagjne her horror.





2aguy said:


> When the shooting started there were people who couldn't get to an exit and hid in bathrooms.....this is exactly why you have a pistol....if the shooter had entered that bathroom they would have been able to defend themselves...and if not, they would have simply wait d for the police to get them out....
> 
> A gun free zone is nuts....it draws murderers....


----------



## The Irish Ram

Well, Obama didn't let us down.  It was the guns, not the Muslims.  And yet my guns, in my white house, haven't killed any Americans all day............ huh.


----------



## Asclepias

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> But exactly HOW would Mr. Trump stop this from Happening?  What policies of his would have stopped this....?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters he would put a stop to MORE of these animals coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well.........  San Bernardino shooter is an American citizen. Shooter that killed the singer Friday night was considered as domestic terrorism. He is also an American citizen.
> How would you stop that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea!  I would start by clamping down on the people that are committing these horrific barbaric acts, MUSLIMS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White christians are committing these horrible acts as well. Should we put white christians in concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it.. Don't tell me, SHOW ME PROOF.
Click to expand...


"*1. Wisconsin Sikh Temple massacre, Aug. 5, 2012*. The virulent, neocon-fueled Islamophobia that has plagued post-9/11 America has not only posed a threat to Muslims, it has had deadly consequences for people of other faiths, including Sikhs. Sikhs are not Muslims; the traditional Sikh attire, including their turbans, is different from traditional Sunni, Shiite or Sufi attire. But to a racist, a bearded Sikh looks like a Muslim. Only four days after 9/11, Balbir Singh Sodhi, a Sikh immigrant from India who owned a gas station in Mesa, Arizona, was murdered by Frank Silva Roque, a racist who obviously mistook him for a Muslim."


----------



## Mudda

Rustic said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, are you stupid.  If the guns laws are ineffective, we need to reform them and created stricter guide lines on the purchase and sale of firearms in America.
> 
> 
> 
> Most all of these shootings happening gun free zones... More laws equal less freedom to protect yourself. Just the facts baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10,000+ people in the US die of gunshot EVERY YEAR. You folks sure are shit at defending yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .yawn. How many are suicides? How many use one to save their lives? Or does that matter to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just worried that they don't teach self defence enough in the US. having guns everywhere doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You had better address real problems... One could say Having hospitals and doctors everywhere doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> 2016 Medical Error Death Toll Statistics for USA
Click to expand...

Holy Deflection Batman!

What's the matter, can't defend yourself within the topic being discussed?


----------



## depotoo

And he is now on to firearms argument.  He just couldn't wait.


----------



## abu afak

April 6 
*Gays Must Die Says Speaker At Orlando Mosque - WFTV 9 Orlando Report*


`


----------



## Iceweasel

longknife said:


> Watching Obozo's press conference - "we still don't know the exact motive of the shooter."
> 
> The man is inept and totally unfit for his position.


Translation = We don't know how to spin it yet to take the heat off of the Islamic problem.


----------



## 2aguy

The Irish Ram said:


> Well, Obama didn't let us down.  It was the guns, not the Muslims.  And yet my guns, in my white house, haven't killed any Americans all day............ huh.




Are you sure....is it possible they sneak out when you are asleep?


----------



## Asclepias

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> But exactly HOW would Mr. Trump stop this from Happening?  What policies of his would have stopped this....?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters he would put a stop to MORE of these animals coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well.........  San Bernardino shooter is an American citizen. Shooter that killed the singer Friday night was considered as domestic terrorism. He is also an American citizen.
> How would you stop that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea!  I would start by clamping down on the people that are committing these horrific barbaric acts, MUSLIMS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White christians are committing these horrible acts as well. Should we put white christians in concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it.. Don't tell me, SHOW ME PROOF.
Click to expand...


----------



## Silhouette

Asclepias said:


> Looks like this guy was pledged to ISIS and mentally deranged. Not your typical peaceful Muslim.


Yep.  That's what it is shaping up to look like for sure.  He was fundamentally Islamic at least; and his father said he became outraged at the sight of two men kissing in public.


----------



## 2aguy

Iceweasel said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Obozo's press conference - "we still don't know the exact motive of the shooter."
> 
> The man is inept and totally unfit for his position.
> 
> 
> 
> Translation = We don't know how to spin it yet to take the heat off of the Islamic problem.
Click to expand...



Exactly...


----------



## Asclepias

Silhouette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like this guy was pledged to ISIS and mentally deranged. Not your typical peaceful Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  That's what it is shaping up to look like for sure.  He was fundamentally Islamic at least; and his father said he became outraged at the sight of two men kissing in public.
Click to expand...

Sounds like right wing ideology to me.


----------



## Mudda

Iceweasel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, are you stupid.  If the guns laws are ineffective, we need to reform them and created stricter guide lines on the purchase and sale of firearms in America.
> 
> 
> 
> Most all of these shootings happening gun free zones... More laws equal less freedom to protect yourself. Just the facts baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10,000+ people in the US die of gunshot EVERY YEAR. You folks sure are shit at defending yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .yawn. How many are suicides? How many use one to save their lives? Or does that matter to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just worried that they don't teach self defence enough in the US. having guns everywhere doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's working very well. Terrorists can get their weapons illegally so what law would prevent this? Plus, WA State is a shall issue state, no training required for a CCW permit. We don't have a problem with people shooting bystanders due to lack of training.
Click to expand...

Mexicans are now leaving the US in droves and going back to Mexico to get away from too much violence


----------



## BlackSand

Iceweasel said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Norwegians are mass killing people? Try to think, it's like going to the gym, you get started, stick with it and it gets easier with time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time a Norwegian gunman (Anders Behring Breivik in Norway) opened fire in a mass killing spree (at a youth camp in 2011) ... He killed 84 people.
> You don't even have to add the 8 people killed and 209 injured by the car bomb he set off two hours before that.
> 
> My math is a little sketchy ... But that's more than the Florida nightclub by any measure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your math is very sketchy indeed. You are equating that, in Norway to all the muslim attacks here. Fascinating.
Click to expand...


You asked the question ... I answered it ... If the answer doesn't suit your narrative ... Not my problem.

.


----------



## 2aguy

Asclepias said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters he would put a stop to MORE of these animals coming in.
> 
> 
> 
> Well.........  San Bernardino shooter is an American citizen. Shooter that killed the singer Friday night was considered as domestic terrorism. He is also an American citizen.
> How would you stop that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea!  I would start by clamping down on the people that are committing these horrific barbaric acts, MUSLIMS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White christians are committing these horrible acts as well. Should we put white christians in concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it.. Don't tell me, SHOW ME PROOF.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



No...Christians are not doing these things...nothing in Christianity allows followers to commit murder...murder is part of Islamic doctrine....

You can't call yourself a vegan then go and eat a steak......if you eat the steak you are not a vegan....


----------



## Rustic

Mudda said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most all of these shootings happening gun free zones... More laws equal less freedom to protect yourself. Just the facts baby
> 
> 
> 
> 10,000+ people in the US die of gunshot EVERY YEAR. You folks sure are shit at defending yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .yawn. How many are suicides? How many use one to save their lives? Or does that matter to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just worried that they don't teach self defence enough in the US. having guns everywhere doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You had better address real problems... One could say Having hospitals and doctors everywhere doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> 2016 Medical Error Death Toll Statistics for USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Deflection Batman!
> 
> What's the matter, can't defend yourself within the topic being discussed?
Click to expand...

You're the One deflecting...  Gun violence is a non-issue in this country we have much bigger fish to fry.  Personal behavior needs to be the issue to be addressed, guns have nothing to do with it. Progressives guilt by association is old and tired...
Name one law that wouldve stopped this last mass shooting? And be specific


----------



## Crixus

tinydancer said:


> Here's the warning.
> 
> 
> A pro-Isis group has released a hit list with the names of more than 8,000 peoplemostly Americans.
> 
> More than 600-people live in Florida, and one security expert believes that many of those targeted live in Palm Beach County and on the Treasure Coast.
> 
> The “United Cyber Caliphate” that hacked U.S. Central Command, 54,000 Twitter accounts and threatened President Barack Obama is the same pro-Isis group that’s reportedly created a “kill list” with the names, addresses and emails of thousands of civilian Americans.
> 
> Reports of the list came to light online when Vocativ reported the list was shared via the encrypted app, Telegram, and called on supporters to kill.
> 
> Former FBI agent-turned lawyer Stuart Kaplan says the threat is especially alarming, because the people on this list are civilians who don’t have the security necessary to protect themselves.
> 
> “It’s going to create some hysteria,” he said.
> 
> Kaplan believes civilians from our community are on the list.
> 
> “I would suspect a head of a hospital or, perhaps, a local community leader. Those are the individuals that may appear on the list–or just a local banker or local school teacher–someone who, for some reason, was in the public eye.”
> 
> Kaplan is concerned the list will inspire “lone wolf” style attacks.
> 
> “If in fact a sympathizer gets ahold of this list and is readily able to identify you as being his neighbor and, then, decides (because they’re a sympathizer) to go out and do something horrific to you, there is no way to calculate the potential or to prevent that.”
> 
> The list has not yet been made public.
> 
> We reached out to the FBI, the Palm Beach County Sheriff’s Office and Martin County Sheriff’s Office to see how credible they view the threat and what action they might be taking.
> 
> We are awaiting their response.
> 
> According to the Martin County Sheriffs office,the FBI is aware of this and the agency will work closely with the Joint-Terrorism Task Force to keep citizens safe."
> 
> Rest at link:
> 
> Major Muslim Terrorists Makes This Declaration To All Americans: We Are Coming After You, We Will Attack Florida And Slaughter Americans There




Great post right there.


----------



## The Irish Ram

2aguy said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Obama didn't let us down.  It was the guns, not the Muslims.  And yet my guns, in my white house, haven't killed any Americans all day............ huh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure....is it possible they sneak out when you are asleep?
Click to expand...


My guns are very well behaved.  They do exactly what mama tells them to do, them being inanimate objects and all...


----------



## 2aguy

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most all of these shootings happening gun free zones... More laws equal less freedom to protect yourself. Just the facts baby
> 
> 
> 
> 10,000+ people in the US die of gunshot EVERY YEAR. You folks sure are shit at defending yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .yawn. How many are suicides? How many use one to save their lives? Or does that matter to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just worried that they don't teach self defence enough in the US. having guns everywhere doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's working very well. Terrorists can get their weapons illegally so what law would prevent this? Plus, WA State is a shall issue state, no training required for a CCW permit. We don't have a problem with people shooting bystanders due to lack of training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexicans are now leaving the US in droves and going back to Mexico to get away from too much violence
Click to expand...



Do you realize that Mexico has extreme gun control...and more gun murders than the United States...do you realize that...please...think before you post.


----------



## OldLady

Grampa Murked U said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...committed by *An.  American. Citizen.*  What, exactly, has Trump proposed that would address that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Afghanistan.  Why do you not mention that particular part of the equation?  I am all for people emigrating here from the various shitholes they are leaving.  However, once they come here they MUST adhere to our way of life, which is one of tolerance, and acceptance that just because someone doesn't believe in your particular God doesn't give you the right to kill them.
> 
> You idiots want every Tom Dick or Harry to come here, but then you allow them to bring their Third World shithole way of life with them, and then, when they do this sort of thing, which is second nature to them, decide that disarming us, who don't behave like these animals, have to be disarmed.  It doesn't stop them where they are in the Third World, what makes you think it will prevent them here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He* didn't emigrate here; his *parents* did.  *He* was born in *New York City.*  I'm pretty sure that's still in the United states.  it was the last time I checked, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His ideology is not American. His motives are straight from our enemies. He pledged his life to isis in front of the police.
> Outside of his place of birth NOTHING about this killer is American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I don't know grampa--Freedom of religion/speech.  Right to bear arms.  Right to protection from unlawful search....  sounds like the guy was pretty American to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laws do not define us as individuals & certainly not him. Our actions & words do.
> 
> He is no American
Click to expand...

But the Planned Parenthood shooter is?  The Columbine high school students were?  The Newtown shooter was?  That's my point.  I get what you're saying.  The guy is a SHIT and I'm glad he's dead, but the nationalism thing is not going to solve the problem, in my mind, anyway.


----------



## charwin95

Omar was born in New York. Parents are from Afghanistan.


----------



## Rustic

OldLady said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> A country where you need to be packing at all times is a country not worth living in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTFO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for not disagreeing with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome, now GTFO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is congress' fault they had opportunities since Columbine to address the problem and now time's up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one law that would stop these mass shootings? Be specific on how…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd outlaw bullets. There's no constitutional protection for bullets, only arms.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YESSS!!!!
Click to expand...

They are part of a firearm, just as radio waves, paper and so on are part of free speech… Dumbass


----------



## 2aguy

Asclepias said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like this guy was pledged to ISIS and mentally deranged. Not your typical peaceful Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  That's what it is shaping up to look like for sure.  He was fundamentally Islamic at least; and his father said he became outraged at the sight of two men kissing in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like right wing ideology to me.
Click to expand...



Islam has more in common with the left wing...they both believe in a powerful central government with the individual subservient to the state...which is why the left defends Islam so much while conservatives address Islamic terrorism accurately.


----------



## Mudda

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well.........  San Bernardino shooter is an American citizen. Shooter that killed the singer Friday night was considered as domestic terrorism. He is also an American citizen.
> How would you stop that?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea!  I would start by clamping down on the people that are committing these horrific barbaric acts, MUSLIMS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White christians are committing these horrible acts as well. Should we put white christians in concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it.. Don't tell me, SHOW ME PROOF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...Christians are not doing these things...nothing in Christianity allows followers to commit murder...murder is part of Islamic doctrine....
> 
> You can't call yourself a vegan then go and eat a steak......if you eat the steak you are not a vegan....
Click to expand...

Try actually reading a bible.


----------



## Asclepias

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well.........  San Bernardino shooter is an American citizen. Shooter that killed the singer Friday night was considered as domestic terrorism. He is also an American citizen.
> How would you stop that?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea!  I would start by clamping down on the people that are committing these horrific barbaric acts, MUSLIMS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White christians are committing these horrible acts as well. Should we put white christians in concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it.. Don't tell me, SHOW ME PROOF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...Christians are not doing these things...nothing in Christianity allows followers to commit murder...murder is part of Islamic doctrine....
> 
> You can't call yourself a vegan then go and eat a steak......if you eat the steak you are not a vegan....
Click to expand...

Both those guys declared themselves christian. You may be uncomfortable with that fact but it doesnt change reality.


----------



## Rustic

Mudda said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea!  I would start by clamping down on the people that are committing these horrific barbaric acts, MUSLIMS.
> 
> 
> 
> White christians are committing these horrible acts as well. Should we put white christians in concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it.. Don't tell me, SHOW ME PROOF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...Christians are not doing these things...nothing in Christianity allows followers to commit murder...murder is part of Islamic doctrine....
> 
> You can't call yourself a vegan then go and eat a steak......if you eat the steak you are not a vegan....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try actually reading a bible.
Click to expand...

Christians do not define Christianity
Muhamed defines Islam


----------



## charwin95

longknife said:


> Watching Obozo's press conference - "we still don't know the exact motive of the shooter."
> 
> The man is inept and totally unfit for his position.



This just show what kind of racist asshole like you......... 
The investigation is on going. why would he reveal or have any information at this point?


----------



## 2aguy

Mudda said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea!  I would start by clamping down on the people that are committing these horrific barbaric acts, MUSLIMS.
> 
> 
> 
> White christians are committing these horrible acts as well. Should we put white christians in concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it.. Don't tell me, SHOW ME PROOF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...Christians are not doing these things...nothing in Christianity allows followers to commit murder...murder is part of Islamic doctrine....
> 
> You can't call yourself a vegan then go and eat a steak......if you eat the steak you are not a vegan....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try actually reading a bible.
Click to expand...



Asshole...show me the passage where Jesus told his followers to commit murder in his name.....waiting.....


----------



## OldLady

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most all of these shootings happening gun free zones... More laws equal less freedom to protect yourself. Just the facts baby
> 
> 
> 
> 10,000+ people in the US die of gunshot EVERY YEAR. You folks sure are shit at defending yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .yawn. How many are suicides? How many use one to save their lives? Or does that matter to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just worried that they don't teach self defence enough in the US. having guns everywhere doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's working very well. Terrorists can get their weapons illegally so what law would prevent this? Plus, WA State is a shall issue state, no training required for a CCW permit. We don't have a problem with people shooting bystanders due to lack of training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexicans are now leaving the US in droves and going back to Mexico to get away from too much violence
Click to expand...

There's always a silver lining, hey?


----------



## Czernobog

Since it was pointed out that CNN live coverage is suitable to post, it should be pointed out that CNN is going to great lengths to remind its viewers that, while the shooter definitely wanted his actions to be associated with ISIS, absolutely no evidence of any direct link between Omar Mateen, and ISIS has been found.

At best, this was a case of *passive* recruitment - the guy saw a bunch of radical rhetoric, bought into it, and acted.  Which means that no proposal, either by Clinton, *or by Trump*, would have had any chance of preventing this shooting.


----------



## Roudy

Islam, where brain cells go to die.


----------



## 2aguy

charwin95 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Obozo's press conference - "we still don't know the exact motive of the shooter."
> 
> The man is inept and totally unfit for his position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just show what kind of racist asshole like you.........
> The investigation is on going. why would he reveal or have any information at this point?
Click to expand...



How is that racist?


You see a black man...we see a left wing, anti American asshole...and we will see another left wing, anti American if Hilary is elected...


----------



## Mudda

Rustic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> GTFO
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for not disagreeing with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome, now GTFO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is congress' fault they had opportunities since Columbine to address the problem and now time's up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one law that would stop these mass shootings? Be specific on how…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd outlaw bullets. There's no constitutional protection for bullets, only arms.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YESSS!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are part of a firearm, just as radio waves, paper and so on are part of free speech… Dumbass
Click to expand...

You don't have free speech, you can't yell FIRE! in a crowded room. You can't say on CNN that you want to kill Obama...
Just like the 2nd Amendment isn't absolute, and bullets are not mentioned. Tough luck Charlie, go back to your school of tuna.


----------



## Redfish

charwin95 said:


> Omar was born in New York. Parents are from Afghanistan.




He was a practicing muslim and a registered democrat.    Did obozo mention either of those facts in his anti-gun rant?  

The 2nd amendment is not the problem in this country.  

The problems:
1. Radical muslim terrorists
2. liberalism
3. corrupt federal government
4. lying politicians
5. Stupid trade policies
6. stupid welfare policies
7. open borders'
8. drug traffic
9. an ignorant populace, thank the teachers union
10. did I mention liberalism?


----------



## Czernobog

Grampa Murked U said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...committed by *An.  American. Citizen.*  What, exactly, has Trump proposed that would address that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Afghanistan.  Why do you not mention that particular part of the equation?  I am all for people emigrating here from the various shitholes they are leaving.  However, once they come here they MUST adhere to our way of life, which is one of tolerance, and acceptance that just because someone doesn't believe in your particular God doesn't give you the right to kill them.
> 
> You idiots want every Tom Dick or Harry to come here, but then you allow them to bring their Third World shithole way of life with them, and then, when they do this sort of thing, which is second nature to them, decide that disarming us, who don't behave like these animals, have to be disarmed.  It doesn't stop them where they are in the Third World, what makes you think it will prevent them here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He* didn't emigrate here; his *parents* did.  *He* was born in *New York City.*  I'm pretty sure that's still in the United states.  it was the last time I checked, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His ideology is not American. His motives are straight from our enemies. He pledged his life to isis in front of the police.
> Outside of his place of birth NOTHING about this killer is American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I don't know grampa--Freedom of religion/speech.  Right to bear arms.  Right to protection from unlawful search....  sounds like the guy was pretty American to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laws do not define us as individuals & certainly not him. Our actions & words do.
> 
> He is no American
Click to expand...

Because you say so...


----------



## Rustic

Mudda said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for not disagreeing with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, now GTFO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is congress' fault they had opportunities since Columbine to address the problem and now time's up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one law that would stop these mass shootings? Be specific on how…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd outlaw bullets. There's no constitutional protection for bullets, only arms.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YESSS!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are part of a firearm, just as radio waves, paper and so on are part of free speech… Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have free speech, you can't yell FIRE! in a crowded room. You can't say on CNN that you want to kill Obama...
> Just like the 2nd Amendment isn't absolute, and bullets are not mentioned. Tough luck Charlie, go back to your school of tuna.
Click to expand...

Is that a deflection I hear?


----------



## OldLady

Rustic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> GTFO
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for not disagreeing with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome, now GTFO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is congress' fault they had opportunities since Columbine to address the problem and now time's up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one law that would stop these mass shootings? Be specific on how…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd outlaw bullets. There's no constitutional protection for bullets, only arms.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YESSS!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are part of a firearm, just as radio waves, paper and so on are part of free speech… Dumbass
Click to expand...

No, they're not.  but the terrorist would have gotten his weapon anyway, so let's save it for another day.  Dumbass.


----------



## 2aguy

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea!  I would start by clamping down on the people that are committing these horrific barbaric acts, MUSLIMS.
> 
> 
> 
> White christians are committing these horrible acts as well. Should we put white christians in concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it.. Don't tell me, SHOW ME PROOF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...Christians are not doing these things...nothing in Christianity allows followers to commit murder...murder is part of Islamic doctrine....
> 
> You can't call yourself a vegan then go and eat a steak......if you eat the steak you are not a vegan....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both those guys declared themselves christian. You may be uncomfortable with that fact but it doesnt change reality.
Click to expand...



Moron.....they can declare anything they want....mirder is not allowed in Christianity....

You can call yourself a vegan all day long...as soon as you eat meat you are not a vegan.....are you...moron?


----------



## JimH52

2aguy said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING 50 DEAD!!!!
> 
> Yes updated....50 DEAD.
> 
> 3rd worst terror attack on US soil after Pearl Harbor and 9/11.
> 
> Good job liberals. Let's embrace Islam and open those borders!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oklahoma city?  Tim McVeigh ring a bell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11....3,000 dead Americans and Foreigners...ring a bell?
Click to expand...


Yes, it was under W's  watch.


----------



## Rustic

OldLady said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for not disagreeing with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, now GTFO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is congress' fault they had opportunities since Columbine to address the problem and now time's up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one law that would stop these mass shootings? Be specific on how…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd outlaw bullets. There's no constitutional protection for bullets, only arms.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YESSS!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are part of a firearm, just as radio waves, paper and so on are part of free speech… Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they're not.  but the terrorist would have gotten his weapon anyway, so let's save it for another day.  Dumbass.
Click to expand...

Another deflection


----------



## westwall

Mudda said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for not disagreeing with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, now GTFO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is congress' fault they had opportunities since Columbine to address the problem and now time's up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one law that would stop these mass shootings? Be specific on how…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd outlaw bullets. There's no constitutional protection for bullets, only arms.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YESSS!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are part of a firearm, just as radio waves, paper and so on are part of free speech… Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have free speech, you can't yell FIRE! in a crowded room. You can't say on CNN that you want to kill Obama...
> Just like the 2nd Amendment isn't absolute, and bullets are not mentioned. Tough luck Charlie, go back to your school of tuna.
Click to expand...







Shall not be infringed covers bullets.  Idjit.


----------



## 2aguy

OldLady said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for not disagreeing with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, now GTFO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is congress' fault they had opportunities since Columbine to address the problem and now time's up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one law that would stop these mass shootings? Be specific on how…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd outlaw bullets. There's no constitutional protection for bullets, only arms.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YESSS!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are part of a firearm, just as radio waves, paper and so on are part of free speech… Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they're not.  but the terrorist would have gotten his weapon anyway, so let's save it for another day.  Dumbass.
Click to expand...



Yes they are....don't be stupid.   Amd they got fully automatic rifles and bullets in France...where all of it is completely illegal, and inaccessible to law abiding people...


----------



## Mudda

westwall said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, now GTFO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one law that would stop these mass shootings? Be specific on how…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd outlaw bullets. There's no constitutional protection for bullets, only arms.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YESSS!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are part of a firearm, just as radio waves, paper and so on are part of free speech… Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have free speech, you can't yell FIRE! in a crowded room. You can't say on CNN that you want to kill Obama...
> Just like the 2nd Amendment isn't absolute, and bullets are not mentioned. Tough luck Charlie, go back to your school of tuna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shall not be infringed covers bullets.  Idjit.
Click to expand...

Never has, never will. Please try again.


----------



## Rustic

westwall said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, now GTFO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one law that would stop these mass shootings? Be specific on how…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd outlaw bullets. There's no constitutional protection for bullets, only arms.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YESSS!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are part of a firearm, just as radio waves, paper and so on are part of free speech… Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have free speech, you can't yell FIRE! in a crowded room. You can't say on CNN that you want to kill Obama...
> Just like the 2nd Amendment isn't absolute, and bullets are not mentioned. Tough luck Charlie, go back to your school of tuna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shall not be infringed covers bullets.  Idjit.
Click to expand...

And I have a right to make my own ammo...


----------



## 2aguy

Mudda said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for not disagreeing with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, now GTFO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is congress' fault they had opportunities since Columbine to address the problem and now time's up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one law that would stop these mass shootings? Be specific on how…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd outlaw bullets. There's no constitutional protection for bullets, only arms.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YESSS!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are part of a firearm, just as radio waves, paper and so on are part of free speech… Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have free speech, you can't yell FIRE! in a crowded room. You can't say on CNN that you want to kill Obama...
> Just like the 2nd Amendment isn't absolute, and bullets are not mentioned. Tough luck Charlie, go back to your school of tuna.
Click to expand...


Is stupidity in left wingers genetic or is it learned.....


----------



## 2aguy

JimH52 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING 50 DEAD!!!!
> 
> Yes updated....50 DEAD.
> 
> 3rd worst terror attack on US soil after Pearl Harbor and 9/11.
> 
> Good job liberals. Let's embrace Islam and open those borders!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oklahoma city?  Tim McVeigh ring a bell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11....3,000 dead Americans and Foreigners...ring a bell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it was under W's  watch.
Click to expand...



Because Clinton didn't act...


----------



## Redfish

Yo, libs and dems.

You want a society where only criminals and the government have guns-------------------how would that make you sleep better?    Its a serious question, because that is the end result of what you are asking for.


----------



## PredFan

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the issue by a mile.
> 
> Not a surprise actually.
> 
> This is an Islam issue. You take away his ar15 and you STILL have dead Americans.
> 
> Period, end of discussion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
Click to expand...


Here are two answers to your question:
1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Mudda said:


> Nothing to steal in Utah



I don't say this often, But you are a fucking idiot!


----------



## Lipush

Islamic State takes responsibility for Florida massacre.


----------



## Kat

Sad , sad day, no matter the details.


----------



## JimH52

2aguy said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump rhetoric encourages attacks and radicals.  A Fact!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...that is why bernie and hilary supporters are the ones throwing the punches and the eggs....at Trump supporters who simply retreat.........
Click to expand...


Trump supporters charged with assault for rally attacks

So. They retreated, did they?  Liar!


----------



## jasonnfree

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most all of these shootings happening gun free zones... More laws equal less freedom to protect yourself. Just the facts baby
> 
> 
> 
> 10,000+ people in the US die of gunshot EVERY YEAR. You folks sure are shit at defending yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .yawn. How many are suicides? How many use one to save their lives? Or does that matter to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just worried that they don't teach self defence enough in the US. having guns everywhere doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's working very well. Terrorists can get their weapons illegally so what law would prevent this? Plus, WA State is a shall issue state, no training required for a CCW permit. We don't have a problem with people shooting bystanders due to lack of training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexicans are now leaving the US in droves and going back to Mexico to get away from too much violence
Click to expand...


And of course they're being replaced by the ones coming here.   Either that or the border patrol guys will soon be unemployed.


----------



## 2aguy

JimH52 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump rhetoric encourages attacks and radicals.  A Fact!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...that is why bernie and hilary supporters are the ones throwing the punches and the eggs....at Trump supporters who simply retreat.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters charged with assault for rally attacks
> 
> So. They retreated, did they?  Liar!
Click to expand...


One guy...one guy, an isolated individual.....that"s the best you got asshole?


Yeah...keep lying.....organized attacks by Bernie brown shirts and Hilary hitter youth.......on camera...burning A,erican flags, proudly displaying Mexican flags?.beating trump supporters and throwing eggs at them.......you are delusional.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Rustic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know how (radical) Islamists hate and murder gays?  Obama just brought that to America...
> 
> 50 reported dead after Islamic Radical opens fire on crowded gay nightclub floor...
> 
> Open Borders...
> Protecting violent Illegals...
> Importing terrorists who hate us...
> Reportedly released an ISIS member caught illegally entering the US...
> ISIS reportedly warned terrorist attack was imminent in Fla 3 days ago
> 
> ANOTHER successful terrorist attack on US soil under Obama...
> 
> Welcome to Obama's fundamental change for America - importing terrorists, terrorism here at home!
> 
> 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting, worst in US history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is killing ISIS fighters almost every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isis = Muslims?
Click to expand...


When you've graduated from the school of Shit and Shinola, is there a difference?...

then we'll deal with your question.


----------



## Rustic

NYcarbineer said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know how (radical) Islamists hate and murder gays?  Obama just brought that to America...
> 
> 50 reported dead after Islamic Radical opens fire on crowded gay nightclub floor...
> 
> Open Borders...
> Protecting violent Illegals...
> Importing terrorists who hate us...
> Reportedly released an ISIS member caught illegally entering the US...
> ISIS reportedly warned terrorist attack was imminent in Fla 3 days ago
> 
> ANOTHER successful terrorist attack on US soil under Obama...
> 
> Welcome to Obama's fundamental change for America - importing terrorists, terrorism here at home!
> 
> 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting, worst in US history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is killing ISIS fighters almost every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isis = Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you've graduated from the school of Shit and Shinola, is there a difference?...
> 
> then we'll deal with your question.
Click to expand...


Mohammed is Islam/Muslim
*CRIMES OF PROPHET MUHAMMAD*

Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.

*What is important to understand is that none of these depraved and criminal acts are seen as crimes to Muslims, except if they are committed by someone else. *They are all holy, divine acts that their own prophet indulged in and therefore they have been given the stamp of validation as the moral code to be emulated by all Muslim men. They are all Sunna [The traditional portion of Muslim law based on Muhammad’s words or acts, accepted (together with the Koran) as authoritative by Muslims].


Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.

Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.

Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.

Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.

Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?

Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.

Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).

Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.

Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.

Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.

Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.

Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.

Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.

Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.

Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.

Married his daughter–in–law.

Approved prostitution.

Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.

Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.

Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.

Advocated suicide attacks.

Executed apostates and homosexuals.

Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.

Honor killings of Muslim women and children.

Beat alcoholics.  Lied.

Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.

Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.

Tortured a man out of greed.

Looted and plundered.

Preached hate for people of other religions.

Extorted money from other religions

Forced conversions to Islam

Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.
.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Conservatives blame America first whenever one of these incidents happens. It is never the fault of the person that actually carried out the attack, they always want to blame someone in the America.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most all of these shootings happening gun free zones... More laws equal less freedom to protect yourself. Just the facts baby
> 
> 
> 
> 10,000+ people in the US die of gunshot EVERY YEAR. You folks sure are shit at defending yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .yawn. How many are suicides? How many use one to save their lives? Or does that matter to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just worried that they don't teach self defence enough in the US. having guns everywhere doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's working very well. Terrorists can get their weapons illegally so what law would prevent this? Plus, WA State is a shall issue state, no training required for a CCW permit. We don't have a problem with people shooting bystanders due to lack of training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexicans are now leaving the US in droves and going back to Mexico to get away from too much violence
Click to expand...

We will be great again!


----------



## Rustic

IsaacNewton said:


> Conservatives blame America first whenever one of these incidents happens. It is never the fault of the person that actually carried out the attack, they always want to blame someone in the America.


 One things for certain the gun has nothing to do with it, the guilt by association Is tired and weak…


----------



## PredFan

I just talked to one of my gay friends. He said he doesn't know anyone who goes there. He told me that he stopped going there 8 years ago because it was getting too ghetto and there were thugs and drugs all over the place.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

Rustic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know how (radical) Islamists hate and murder gays?  Obama just brought that to America...
> 
> 50 reported dead after Islamic Radical opens fire on crowded gay nightclub floor...
> 
> Open Borders...
> Protecting violent Illegals...
> Importing terrorists who hate us...
> Reportedly released an ISIS member caught illegally entering the US...
> ISIS reportedly warned terrorist attack was imminent in Fla 3 days ago
> 
> ANOTHER successful terrorist attack on US soil under Obama...
> 
> Welcome to Obama's fundamental change for America - importing terrorists, terrorism here at home!
> 
> 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting, worst in US history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is killing ISIS fighters almost every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isis = Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you've graduated from the school of Shit and Shinola, is there a difference?...
> 
> then we'll deal with your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mohammed is Islam/Muslim
> *CRIMES OF PROPHET MUHAMMAD*
> 
> Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.
> 
> *What is important to understand is that none of these depraved and criminal acts are seen as crimes to Muslims, except if they are committed by someone else. *They are all holy, divine acts that their own prophet indulged in and therefore they have been given the stamp of validation as the moral code to be emulated by all Muslim men. They are all Sunna [The traditional portion of Muslim law based on Muhammad’s words or acts, accepted (together with the Koran) as authoritative by Muslims].
> 
> 
> Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.
> 
> Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.
> 
> Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.
> 
> Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.
> 
> Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?
> 
> Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.
> 
> Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).
> 
> Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.
> 
> Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.
> 
> Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.
> 
> Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.
> 
> Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.
> 
> Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.
> 
> Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.
> 
> Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.
> 
> Married his daughter–in–law.
> 
> Approved prostitution.
> 
> Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.
> 
> Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.
> 
> Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.
> 
> Advocated suicide attacks.
> 
> Executed apostates and homosexuals.
> 
> Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.
> 
> Honor killings of Muslim women and children.
> 
> Beat alcoholics.  Lied.
> 
> Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.
> 
> Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.
> 
> Tortured a man out of greed.
> 
> Looted and plundered.
> 
> Preached hate for people of other religions.
> 
> Extorted money from other religions
> 
> Forced conversions to Islam
> 
> Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.
> .
Click to expand...


Shit, I thought you were talking about David Vitter for a moment.


----------



## longknife

IsaacNewton said:


> Conservatives blame America first whenever one of these incidents happens. It is never the fault of the person that actually carried out the attack, they always want to blame someone in the America.



Hunh? Have you overdosed on something? What a totally dump post.


----------



## Rustic

Juan de Fuca said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know how (radical) Islamists hate and murder gays?  Obama just brought that to America...
> 
> 50 reported dead after Islamic Radical opens fire on crowded gay nightclub floor...
> 
> Open Borders...
> Protecting violent Illegals...
> Importing terrorists who hate us...
> Reportedly released an ISIS member caught illegally entering the US...
> ISIS reportedly warned terrorist attack was imminent in Fla 3 days ago
> 
> ANOTHER successful terrorist attack on US soil under Obama...
> 
> Welcome to Obama's fundamental change for America - importing terrorists, terrorism here at home!
> 
> 50 dead in gay nightclub shooting, worst in US history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is killing ISIS fighters almost every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isis = Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you've graduated from the school of Shit and Shinola, is there a difference?...
> 
> then we'll deal with your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mohammed is Islam/Muslim
> *CRIMES OF PROPHET MUHAMMAD*
> 
> Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.
> 
> *What is important to understand is that none of these depraved and criminal acts are seen as crimes to Muslims, except if they are committed by someone else. *They are all holy, divine acts that their own prophet indulged in and therefore they have been given the stamp of validation as the moral code to be emulated by all Muslim men. They are all Sunna [The traditional portion of Muslim law based on Muhammad’s words or acts, accepted (together with the Koran) as authoritative by Muslims].
> 
> 
> Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.
> 
> Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.
> 
> Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.
> 
> Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.
> 
> Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?
> 
> Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.
> 
> Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).
> 
> Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.
> 
> Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.
> 
> Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.
> 
> Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.
> 
> Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.
> 
> Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.
> 
> Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.
> 
> Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.
> 
> Married his daughter–in–law.
> 
> Approved prostitution.
> 
> Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.
> 
> Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.
> 
> Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.
> 
> Advocated suicide attacks.
> 
> Executed apostates and homosexuals.
> 
> Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.
> 
> Honor killings of Muslim women and children.
> 
> Beat alcoholics.  Lied.
> 
> Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.
> 
> Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.
> 
> Tortured a man out of greed.
> 
> Looted and plundered.
> 
> Preached hate for people of other religions.
> 
> Extorted money from other religions
> 
> Forced conversions to Islam
> 
> Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shit, I thought you were talking about David Vitter for a moment.
Click to expand...

...or slick willy?


----------



## IsaacNewton

longknife said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives blame America first whenever one of these incidents happens. It is never the fault of the person that actually carried out the attack, they always want to blame someone in the America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunh? Have you overdosed on something? What a totally dump post.
Click to expand...


You don't read or you have myopic vision. Read through the posts today derp.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

Or Larry Craig.


----------



## Iceweasel

BlackSand said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Norwegians are mass killing people? Try to think, it's like going to the gym, you get started, stick with it and it gets easier with time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time a Norwegian gunman (Anders Behring Breivik in Norway) opened fire in a mass killing spree (at a youth camp in 2011) ... He killed 84 people.
> You don't even have to add the 8 people killed and 209 injured by the car bomb he set off two hours before that.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Norwegians are mass killing people? Try to think, it's like going to the gym, you get started, stick with it and it gets easier with time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time a Norwegian gunman (Anders Behring Breivik in Norway) opened fire in a mass killing spree (at a youth camp in 2011) ... He killed 84 people.
> You don't even have to add the 8 people killed and 209 injured by the car bomb he set off two hours before that.
> 
> My math is a little sketchy ... But that's more than the Florida nightclub by any measure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your math is very sketchy indeed. You are equating that, in Norway to all the muslim attacks here. Fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You asked the question ... I answered it ... If the answer doesn't suit your narrative ... Not my problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My math is a little sketchy ... But that's more than the Florida nightclub by any measure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your math is very sketchy indeed. You are equating that, in Norway to all the muslim attacks here. Fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You asked the question ... I answered it ... If the answer doesn't suit your narrative ... Not my problem.
Click to expand...

Yes it is.
However, your problem is that you're a dumb bitch. I responded to someone else who questioned my Norwegian joke and asked how many Norwegians are mass killing people you piped in with ONE example. When I pointed out to you that your ONE example didn't even happen here and pales in comparison to our Muslim problem you get all indignant and say you answered me? Wow.


----------



## Coyote

bucs90 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING 50 DEAD!!!!
> 
> Yes updated....50 DEAD.
> 
> 3rd worst terror attack on US soil after Pearl Harbor and 9/11.
> 
> Good job liberals. Let's embrace Islam and open those borders!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very happy. How odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy???? Fuck you you piece of shit. We have 50 dead Americans. These animals can and will attack us all over the country and I want it stopped. You people keep enabling them. I consider people of your ideology to be traitors now and in a just world you'd be hung as such.
Click to expand...


Funny thing is, *you guys don't give a damn for gays until it's Muslims involved*.  Sandy Hook had 20 children murdered by one guy - where the fuck was your outrage about ideologies then?  

I'm not sure what I consider people of your ideology to be - but hypocritic and selective comes to mind, *none of which implies a sincere concern for the victims.*


----------



## MDiver

Since 9/11, there have been thousands of Muslim attacks on various targets.  Most of the attacks are done by Sunni/Wahabis on those considered not of their religion.  While many attacks occur against Shiites, the reason is just that the Sunnis/Wahabis consider Shiites to not be true Muslims.  Regardless of their reasoning on this point, both sects, Shiite and Sunni, are both in agreement with one common factor and that is that ALL non-Muslims must be converted, subjugated (enslaved), or killed.  Both also agree that gays are to be killed. 
So, this attack is just another example of the core principles of Muhammad's teachings being carried out.  The killer called 911 and swore allegiance to ISIS and acted out its mandate to kill gays.
Entering into dialogue with Muslims will not change their core principles, as the Koran is the guiding light for them to follow.
Various polls have demonstrated that the majority of Muslims fall in line with the violent teachings of Muhammad, as well as the subjugation of women.  Islam IS NOT compatible with western principles of equality and freedom to pursue ones dreams as well as the freedom of speech.


----------



## WillowTree

I think liberals all have a mental derangement syndrome.


----------



## Coyote

Rustic said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives blame America first whenever one of these incidents happens. It is never the fault of the person that actually carried out the attack, they always want to blame someone in the America.
> 
> 
> 
> One things for certain the gun has nothing to do with it, the guilt by association Is tired and weak…
Click to expand...


Guns and religions are both tools.  Liberals blame guns.  Conservatives blame religion.


----------



## WillowTree

Coyote said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING 50 DEAD!!!!
> 
> Yes updated....50 DEAD.
> 
> 3rd worst terror attack on US soil after Pearl Harbor and 9/11.
> 
> Good job liberals. Let's embrace Islam and open those borders!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very happy. How odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy???? Fuck you you piece of shit. We have 50 dead Americans. These animals can and will attack us all over the country and I want it stopped. You people keep enabling them. I consider people of your ideology to be traitors now and in a just world you'd be hung as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, *you guys don't give a damn for gays until it's Muslims involved*.  Sandy Hook had 20 children murdered by one guy - where the fuck was your outrage about ideologies then?
> 
> I'm not sure what I consider people of your ideology to be - but hypocritic and selective comes to mind, *none of which implies a sincere concern for the victims.*
Click to expand...

What ideology was involved in Sandy Hook?


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for not disagreeing with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, now GTFO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is congress' fault they had opportunities since Columbine to address the problem and now time's up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one law that would stop these mass shootings? Be specific on how…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd outlaw bullets. There's no constitutional protection for bullets, only arms.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YESSS!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are part of a firearm, just as radio waves, paper and so on are part of free speech… Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have free speech, you can't yell FIRE! in a crowded room. You can't say on CNN that you want to kill Obama...
> Just like the 2nd Amendment isn't absolute, and bullets are not mentioned. Tough luck Charlie, go back to your school of tuna.
Click to expand...

We do have free speech. However, like all rights it's limited to not intruding on someone else's right. Causing a stampede in a movie theater certainly could trample their right to live.

This sort of event highlights the difference between the left and right. The right sees the bronze age ideology as a threat, badly in need of a reformation or grave site, their call.

 The liberal blames access to guns, yet the problem exist in Europe with very tight gun controls and the problem is getting worse since they have been lax about Muslims pouring in. The good liberal ignores all that and thinks doing the same thing here will work.


----------



## PredFan

longknife said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives blame America first whenever one of these incidents happens. It is never the fault of the person that actually carried out the attack, they always want to blame someone in the America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunh? Have you overdosed on something? What a totally dump post.
Click to expand...


Isaac Newton is drinking early.


----------



## garion13a5

Indofred said:


> Florida Pulse gay club attacked in Orlando - multiple injuries - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple injuries after an attacker opened fire inside a gay nightclub in the Florida city of Orlando, police say.
> 
> There are unconfirmed reports that the attacker is still inside the Pulse Club and has taken hostages.
> 
> Orlando Police have urged people to stay away from the area.
> 
> Video footage being shared on social media showed dozens of emergency vehicles at the scene and people being treated on the pavements.
> 
> One man who was in the club at the time said the shooter opened fire at around 02:00 local time (06:00 GMT).
> 
> "People on the dance floor and bar got down on the floor and some of us who were near the bar and back exit managed to go out through the outdoor area and just ran," Ricardo Almodovar wrote on Pulse's Facebook page.
> 
> Another man, Anthony Torres, said he heard people screaming that others in the nightclub were dead.
> 
> Local TV reporter Stewart Moore tweeted that he had been told by a source that more than 20 people had been shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone has it in for gays, but who is it and what is motivating them?
Click to expand...



Hello,

All the evidence points to another Muslim attack.  Another Muslim attacker was reportedly arrested in LA on his way to a gay pride parade.

garion13a5


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's on the Internet it must be true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're getting annoying, really annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I prefer honesty instead of bullshit propaganda?  Where is your source for this Internet meme?  How do we even know that's really a picture of the shooter?  Where is the evidence of his voter registration?
> 
> Pony up or shut up.  Anyone can put anything on the Internet
Click to expand...


Seems I was correct, eh? You may go now


----------



## PredFan

The media:

Over 50 killed..  OH NO
..with guns..       BIG STORY!
..at gay bar..      HEADLINES FOR MONTHS!
..by a Muslim.    LEAD WITH TRUMP AGAIN


----------



## WillowTree

Why do the lefties like coyote get pissed at conservatives when Muslims do mass murder? Why not get mad at the Muslim? What is the deal with leftists?


----------



## Coyote

WillowTree said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING 50 DEAD!!!!
> 
> Yes updated....50 DEAD.
> 
> 3rd worst terror attack on US soil after Pearl Harbor and 9/11.
> 
> Good job liberals. Let's embrace Islam and open those borders!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very happy. How odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy???? Fuck you you piece of shit. We have 50 dead Americans. These animals can and will attack us all over the country and I want it stopped. You people keep enabling them. I consider people of your ideology to be traitors now and in a just world you'd be hung as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, *you guys don't give a damn for gays until it's Muslims involved*.  Sandy Hook had 20 children murdered by one guy - where the fuck was your outrage about ideologies then?
> 
> I'm not sure what I consider people of your ideology to be - but hypocritic and selective comes to mind, *none of which implies a sincere concern for the victims.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ideology was involved in Sandy Hook?
Click to expand...


Rightwing Gun Nut.


----------



## JoeB131

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> A lot of people end up on the watch list who are completely innocent.



then there should be a review of the watch list for accuracy.


----------



## Rustic

Coyote said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives blame America first whenever one of these incidents happens. It is never the fault of the person that actually carried out the attack, they always want to blame someone in the America.
> 
> 
> 
> One things for certain the gun has nothing to do with it, the guilt by association Is tired and weak…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns and religions are both tools.  Liberals blame guns.  Conservatives blame religion.
Click to expand...

 I would like to just blame individual behavior, something political correctness would never do. But then again Islam is the most violent cult the planet has ever seen...


----------



## bullwinkle

dani67 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he's a dem... They can't tolerate views other than their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn Democrats, always hatin' on the gays....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a registered Democrat, he did some hate'n on them gays at that nightclub... Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't really taking your cues from some unconfirmed internet meme, are you?  No one in law enforcement has given any such information.  No news source is providing such details.  But, if an anonymous internet meme said it, it must be so, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progressives always side with Islam...
> The God of Islam
> *MUHAMMAD*
> 
> Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.
> 
> *What is important to understand is that none of these depraved and criminal acts are seen as crimes to Muslims, except if they are committed by someone else. *They are all holy, divine acts that their own prophet indulged in and therefore they have been given the stamp of validation as the moral code to be emulated by all Muslim men. They are all Sunna [The traditional portion of Muslim law based on Muhammad’s words or acts, accepted (together with the Koran) as authoritative by Muslims].
> 
> 
> Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.
> 
> Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.
> 
> Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.
> 
> Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.
> 
> Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?
> 
> Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.
> 
> Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).
> 
> Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.
> 
> Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.
> 
> Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.
> 
> Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.
> 
> Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.
> 
> Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.
> 
> Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.
> 
> Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.
> 
> Married his daughter–in–law.
> 
> Approved prostitution.
> 
> Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.
> 
> Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.
> 
> Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.
> 
> Advocated suicide attacks.
> 
> Executed apostates and homosexuals.
> 
> Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.
> 
> Honor killings of Muslim women and children.
> 
> Beat alcoholics.  Lied.
> 
> Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.
> 
> Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.
> 
> Tortured a man out of greed.
> 
> Looted and plundered.
> 
> Preached hate for people of other religions.
> 
> Extorted money from other religions
> 
> Forced conversions to Islam
> 
> Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leviticus 20:13, "If there is a man who lies with a male as those who lie with a woman, both of them have committed a detestable act; they shall surely be put to death. Their bloodguiltness is upon them."
Click to expand...

So... you saying the terrorist was doing God's will?


----------



## Rustic

Coyote said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING 50 DEAD!!!!
> 
> Yes updated....50 DEAD.
> 
> 3rd worst terror attack on US soil after Pearl Harbor and 9/11.
> 
> Good job liberals. Let's embrace Islam and open those borders!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very happy. How odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy???? Fuck you you piece of shit. We have 50 dead Americans. These animals can and will attack us all over the country and I want it stopped. You people keep enabling them. I consider people of your ideology to be traitors now and in a just world you'd be hung as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, *you guys don't give a damn for gays until it's Muslims involved*.  Sandy Hook had 20 children murdered by one guy - where the fuck was your outrage about ideologies then?
> 
> I'm not sure what I consider people of your ideology to be - but hypocritic and selective comes to mind, *none of which implies a sincere concern for the victims.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ideology was involved in Sandy Hook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing Gun Nut.
Click to expand...

He was a progressive left-a-tard.... Dumbass


----------



## Iceweasel

IsaacNewton said:


> Conservatives blame America first whenever one of these incidents happens. It is never the fault of the person that actually carried out the attack, they always want to blame someone in the America.


Huh?


----------



## Coyote

WillowTree said:


> Why do the lefties like coyote get pissed at conservatives when Muslims do mass murder? Why not get mad at the Muslim? What is the deal with leftists?



Why do rightwingers like WillowTree get pissed off at Muslims when a Muslim commits mass murder?  Why don't they get pissed off at the killer?

Righties say it's not the gun, it's the guy.  But if it's a muslim - it's the religion.

TWO predictable things:  MUSLIMSSSSS.....GUNNNSSSSSS

Right and left.

What we need to be doing is looking at HOW this guy got radicalized, if that is what happened (articles say he pledged himself to ISIS) - and figure out how something like this can be prevented from happening again.


----------



## Coyote

Rustic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very happy. How odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy???? Fuck you you piece of shit. We have 50 dead Americans. These animals can and will attack us all over the country and I want it stopped. You people keep enabling them. I consider people of your ideology to be traitors now and in a just world you'd be hung as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, *you guys don't give a damn for gays until it's Muslims involved*.  Sandy Hook had 20 children murdered by one guy - where the fuck was your outrage about ideologies then?
> 
> I'm not sure what I consider people of your ideology to be - but hypocritic and selective comes to mind, *none of which implies a sincere concern for the victims.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ideology was involved in Sandy Hook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing Gun Nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a progressive left-a-tard.... Dumbass
Click to expand...


No Dorkface.  He was a rightwing gun nut with a right wing gun nut mother enabling him.  Geez, you guys can't even own your own?


----------



## Iceweasel

Coyote said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy???? Fuck you you piece of shit. We have 50 dead Americans. These animals can and will attack us all over the country and I want it stopped. You people keep enabling them. I consider people of your ideology to be traitors now and in a just world you'd be hung as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, *you guys don't give a damn for gays until it's Muslims involved*.  Sandy Hook had 20 children murdered by one guy - where the fuck was your outrage about ideologies then?
> 
> I'm not sure what I consider people of your ideology to be - but hypocritic and selective comes to mind, *none of which implies a sincere concern for the victims.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ideology was involved in Sandy Hook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing Gun Nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a progressive left-a-tard.... Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Dorkface.  He was a rightwing gun nut with a right wing gun nut mother enabling him.  Geez, you guys can't even own your own?
Click to expand...

Right wingers are radical Muslims in your area?


----------



## Rustic

Coyote said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the lefties like coyote get pissed at conservatives when Muslims do mass murder? Why not get mad at the Muslim? What is the deal with leftists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do rightwingers like WillowTree get pissed off at Muslims when a Muslim commits mass murder?  Why don't they get pissed off at the killer?
> 
> Righties say it's not the gun, it's the guy.  But if it's a muslim - it's the religion.
> 
> TWO predictable things:  MUSLIMSSSSS.....GUNNNSSSSSS
> 
> Right and left.
> 
> What we need to be doing is looking at HOW this guy got radicalized, if that is what happened (articles say he pledged himself to ISIS) - and figure out how something like this can be prevented from happening again.
Click to expand...

Mohammed is Islam, that's how radicalization happens…
*CRIMES OF PROPHET MUHAMMAD*

Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.

*What is important to understand is that none of these depraved and criminal acts are seen as crimes to Muslims, except if they are committed by someone else. *They are all holy, divine acts that their own prophet indulged in and therefore they have been given the stamp of validation as the moral code to be emulated by all Muslim men. They are all Sunna [The traditional portion of Muslim law based on Muhammad’s words or acts, accepted (together with the Koran) as authoritative by Muslims].


Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.

Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.

Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.

Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.

Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?

Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.

Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).

Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.

Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.

Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.

Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.

Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.

Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.

Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.

Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.

Married his daughter–in–law.

Approved prostitution.

Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.

Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.

Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.

Advocated suicide attacks.

Executed apostates and homosexuals.

Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.

Honor killings of Muslim women and children.

Beat alcoholics.  Lied.

Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.

Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.

Tortured a man out of greed.

Looted and plundered.

Preached hate for people of other religions.

Extorted money from other religions

Forced conversions to Islam

Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.


----------



## Czernobog

2aguy said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING 50 DEAD!!!!
> 
> Yes updated....50 DEAD.
> 
> 3rd worst terror attack on US soil after Pearl Harbor and 9/11.
> 
> Good job liberals. Let's embrace Islam and open those borders!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oklahoma city?  Tim McVeigh ring a bell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11....3,000 dead Americans and Foreigners...ring a bell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it was under W's  watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because Clinton didn't act...
Click to expand...

Really? You wanna go down that rabbit hole? How about because Regan armed, and trained Bin Laden, and his terrorists. 

So, how far back you wanna take this?

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyote

Rustic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives blame America first whenever one of these incidents happens. It is never the fault of the person that actually carried out the attack, they always want to blame someone in the America.
> 
> 
> 
> One things for certain the gun has nothing to do with it, the guilt by association Is tired and weak…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns and religions are both tools.  Liberals blame guns.  Conservatives blame religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to just blame individual behavior, something political correctness would never do. But then again Islam is the most violent cult the planet has ever seen...
Click to expand...


Your statement indicates you have no desire to blame individual behavior.

There's been a huge increase in mass shootings over the years.  Don't you think that Gun Nuts are the most violent cult the planet has ever seen?


----------



## Rustic

Coyote said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy???? Fuck you you piece of shit. We have 50 dead Americans. These animals can and will attack us all over the country and I want it stopped. You people keep enabling them. I consider people of your ideology to be traitors now and in a just world you'd be hung as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, *you guys don't give a damn for gays until it's Muslims involved*.  Sandy Hook had 20 children murdered by one guy - where the fuck was your outrage about ideologies then?
> 
> I'm not sure what I consider people of your ideology to be - but hypocritic and selective comes to mind, *none of which implies a sincere concern for the victims.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ideology was involved in Sandy Hook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing Gun Nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a progressive left-a-tard.... Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Dorkface.  He was a rightwing gun nut with a right wing gun nut mother enabling him.  Geez, you guys can't even own your own?
Click to expand...

No doubt he was a progressive nutcase… Seen by his behavior


----------



## WillowTree

Coyote said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the lefties like coyote get pissed at conservatives when Muslims do mass murder? Why not get mad at the Muslim? What is the deal with leftists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do rightwingers like WillowTree get pissed off at Muslims when a Muslim commits mass murder?  Why don't they get pissed off at the killer?
> 
> Righties say it's not the gun, it's the guy.  But if it's a muslim - it's the religion.
> 
> TWO predictable things:  MUSLIMSSSSS.....GUNNNSSSSSS
> 
> Right and left.
> 
> What we need to be doing is looking at HOW this guy got radicalized, if that is what happened (articles say he pledged himself to ISIS) - and figure out how something like this can be prevented from happening again.
Click to expand...

Did he or did he not shout Allah Akbar? What does that tell you? The guns name was Allah Akbar? Moron.


----------



## WillowTree

Rustic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, *you guys don't give a damn for gays until it's Muslims involved*.  Sandy Hook had 20 children murdered by one guy - where the fuck was your outrage about ideologies then?
> 
> I'm not sure what I consider people of your ideology to be - but hypocritic and selective comes to mind, *none of which implies a sincere concern for the victims.*
> 
> 
> 
> What ideology was involved in Sandy Hook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing Gun Nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a progressive left-a-tard.... Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Dorkface.  He was a rightwing gun nut with a right wing gun nut mother enabling him.  Geez, you guys can't even own your own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No doubt he was a progressive nutcase… Seen by his behavior
Click to expand...

He was a registered democrat.


----------



## Coyote

Rustic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the lefties like coyote get pissed at conservatives when Muslims do mass murder? Why not get mad at the Muslim? What is the deal with leftists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do rightwingers like WillowTree get pissed off at Muslims when a Muslim commits mass murder?  Why don't they get pissed off at the killer?
> 
> Righties say it's not the gun, it's the guy.  But if it's a muslim - it's the religion.
> 
> TWO predictable things:  MUSLIMSSSSS.....GUNNNSSSSSS
> 
> Right and left.
> 
> What we need to be doing is looking at HOW this guy got radicalized, if that is what happened (articles say he pledged himself to ISIS) - and figure out how something like this can be prevented from happening again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mohammed is Islam, that's how radicalization happens…
> *CRIMES OF PROPHET MUHAMMAD*
> 
> Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.
> 
> *What is important to understand is that none of these depraved and criminal acts are seen as crimes to Muslims, except if they are committed by someone else. *They are all holy, divine acts that their own prophet indulged in and therefore they have been given the stamp of validation as the moral code to be emulated by all Muslim men. They are all Sunna [The traditional portion of Muslim law based on Muhammad’s words or acts, accepted (together with the Koran) as authoritative by Muslims].
> 
> 
> Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.
> 
> Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.
> 
> Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.
> 
> Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.
> 
> Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?
> 
> Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.
> 
> Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).
> 
> Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.
> 
> Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.
> 
> Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.
> 
> Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.
> 
> Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.
> 
> Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.
> 
> Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.
> 
> Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.
> 
> Married his daughter–in–law.
> 
> Approved prostitution.
> 
> Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.
> 
> Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.
> 
> Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.
> 
> Advocated suicide attacks.
> 
> Executed apostates and homosexuals.
> 
> Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.
> 
> Honor killings of Muslim women and children.
> 
> Beat alcoholics.  Lied.
> 
> Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.
> 
> Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.
> 
> Tortured a man out of greed.
> 
> Looted and plundered.
> 
> Preached hate for people of other religions.
> 
> Extorted money from other religions
> 
> Forced conversions to Islam
> 
> Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.
Click to expand...


What hate site did you drag that off of?


----------



## Coyote

WillowTree said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the lefties like coyote get pissed at conservatives when Muslims do mass murder? Why not get mad at the Muslim? What is the deal with leftists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do rightwingers like WillowTree get pissed off at Muslims when a Muslim commits mass murder?  Why don't they get pissed off at the killer?
> 
> Righties say it's not the gun, it's the guy.  But if it's a muslim - it's the religion.
> 
> TWO predictable things:  MUSLIMSSSSS.....GUNNNSSSSSS
> 
> Right and left.
> 
> What we need to be doing is looking at HOW this guy got radicalized, if that is what happened (articles say he pledged himself to ISIS) - and figure out how something like this can be prevented from happening again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he or did he not shout Allah Akbar? What does that tell you? The guns name was Allah Akbar? Moron.
Click to expand...


No one is disputing he is Muslim.  Moron.


----------



## Rustic

Coyote said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives blame America first whenever one of these incidents happens. It is never the fault of the person that actually carried out the attack, they always want to blame someone in the America.
> 
> 
> 
> One things for certain the gun has nothing to do with it, the guilt by association Is tired and weak…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns and religions are both tools.  Liberals blame guns.  Conservatives blame religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to just blame individual behavior, something political correctness would never do. But then again Islam is the most violent cult the planet has ever seen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement indicates you have no desire to blame individual behavior.
> 
> There's been a huge increase in mass shootings over the years.  Don't you think that Gun Nuts are the most violent cult the planet has ever seen?
Click to expand...

Most all of the mass shootings are done by progressive whack jobs and/or in the name of Islam…


----------



## Coyote

Iceweasel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, *you guys don't give a damn for gays until it's Muslims involved*.  Sandy Hook had 20 children murdered by one guy - where the fuck was your outrage about ideologies then?
> 
> I'm not sure what I consider people of your ideology to be - but hypocritic and selective comes to mind, *none of which implies a sincere concern for the victims.*
> 
> 
> 
> What ideology was involved in Sandy Hook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing Gun Nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a progressive left-a-tard.... Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Dorkface.  He was a rightwing gun nut with a right wing gun nut mother enabling him.  Geez, you guys can't even own your own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right wingers are radical Muslims in your area?
Click to expand...


We were referring to SANDY HOOK.  Sheesh, can't you guys follow a conversation?


----------



## WillowTree

Coyote said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the lefties like coyote get pissed at conservatives when Muslims do mass murder? Why not get mad at the Muslim? What is the deal with leftists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do rightwingers like WillowTree get pissed off at Muslims when a Muslim commits mass murder?  Why don't they get pissed off at the killer?
> 
> Righties say it's not the gun, it's the guy.  But if it's a muslim - it's the religion.
> 
> TWO predictable things:  MUSLIMSSSSS.....GUNNNSSSSSS
> 
> Right and left.
> 
> What we need to be doing is looking at HOW this guy got radicalized, if that is what happened (articles say he pledged himself to ISIS) - and figure out how something like this can be prevented from happening again.
Click to expand...

Read carefully and slowly what I wrote. Hint. Count the s.


----------



## Coyote

Rustic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives blame America first whenever one of these incidents happens. It is never the fault of the person that actually carried out the attack, they always want to blame someone in the America.
> 
> 
> 
> One things for certain the gun has nothing to do with it, the guilt by association Is tired and weak…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns and religions are both tools.  Liberals blame guns.  Conservatives blame religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to just blame individual behavior, something political correctness would never do. But then again Islam is the most violent cult the planet has ever seen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement indicates you have no desire to blame individual behavior.
> 
> There's been a huge increase in mass shootings over the years.  Don't you think that Gun Nuts are the most violent cult the planet has ever seen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most all of the mass shootings are done by progressive whack jobs and/or in the name Islam…
Click to expand...


Umh...no.  Not really.


----------



## WillowTree

Coyote said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ideology was involved in Sandy Hook?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwing Gun Nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a progressive left-a-tard.... Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Dorkface.  He was a rightwing gun nut with a right wing gun nut mother enabling him.  Geez, you guys can't even own your own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right wingers are radical Muslims in your area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were referring to SANDY HOOK.  Sheesh, can't you guys follow a conversation?
Click to expand...

What ideology was involved in Sandy Hook?


----------



## Rustic

Coyote said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the lefties like coyote get pissed at conservatives when Muslims do mass murder? Why not get mad at the Muslim? What is the deal with leftists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do rightwingers like WillowTree get pissed off at Muslims when a Muslim commits mass murder?  Why don't they get pissed off at the killer?
> 
> Righties say it's not the gun, it's the guy.  But if it's a muslim - it's the religion.
> 
> TWO predictable things:  MUSLIMSSSSS.....GUNNNSSSSSS
> 
> Right and left.
> 
> What we need to be doing is looking at HOW this guy got radicalized, if that is what happened (articles say he pledged himself to ISIS) - and figure out how something like this can be prevented from happening again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mohammed is Islam, that's how radicalization happens…
> *CRIMES OF PROPHET MUHAMMAD*
> 
> Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.
> 
> *What is important to understand is that none of these depraved and criminal acts are seen as crimes to Muslims, except if they are committed by someone else. *They are all holy, divine acts that their own prophet indulged in and therefore they have been given the stamp of validation as the moral code to be emulated by all Muslim men. They are all Sunna [The traditional portion of Muslim law based on Muhammad’s words or acts, accepted (together with the Koran) as authoritative by Muslims].
> 
> 
> Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.
> 
> Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.
> 
> Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.
> 
> Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.
> 
> Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?
> 
> Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.
> 
> Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).
> 
> Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.
> 
> Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.
> 
> Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.
> 
> Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.
> 
> Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.
> 
> Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.
> 
> Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.
> 
> Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.
> 
> Married his daughter–in–law.
> 
> Approved prostitution.
> 
> Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.
> 
> Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.
> 
> Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.
> 
> Advocated suicide attacks.
> 
> Executed apostates and homosexuals.
> 
> Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.
> 
> Honor killings of Muslim women and children.
> 
> Beat alcoholics.  Lied.
> 
> Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.
> 
> Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.
> 
> Tortured a man out of greed.
> 
> Looted and plundered.
> 
> Preached hate for people of other religions.
> 
> Extorted money from other religions
> 
> Forced conversions to Islam
> 
> Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What hate site did you drag that off of?
Click to expand...

Muhamed was all about hate, of those who did not convert…
Islam – The Crimes of Prophet Mohammed


----------



## Sonc

It's horrible. My condolences


----------



## Iceweasel

Coyote said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ideology was involved in Sandy Hook?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwing Gun Nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a progressive left-a-tard.... Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Dorkface.  He was a rightwing gun nut with a right wing gun nut mother enabling him.  Geez, you guys can't even own your own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right wingers are radical Muslims in your area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were referring to SANDY HOOK.  Sheesh, can't you guys follow a conversation?
Click to expand...

I'm not 'you guys'. You are comparing law abiding gun owners to a mass murdering sickly spoiled brat? That's even worse!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Coyote said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives blame America first whenever one of these incidents happens. It is never the fault of the person that actually carried out the attack, they always want to blame someone in the America.
> 
> 
> 
> One things for certain the gun has nothing to do with it, the guilt by association Is tired and weak…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns and religions are both tools.  Liberals blame guns.  Conservatives blame religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to just blame individual behavior, something political correctness would never do. But then again Islam is the most violent cult the planet has ever seen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement indicates you have no desire to blame individual behavior.
> 
> There's been a huge increase in mass shootings over the years.  Don't you think that Gun Nuts are the most violent cult the planet has ever seen?
Click to expand...


No, your Muslim buddies are the most violent cult at the moment...in fact throughout history they have been violent


----------



## 2aguy

Czernobog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING 50 DEAD!!!!
> 
> Yes updated....50 DEAD.
> 
> 3rd worst terror attack on US soil after Pearl Harbor and 9/11.
> 
> Good job liberals. Let's embrace Islam and open those borders!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oklahoma city?  Tim McVeigh ring a bell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11....3,000 dead Americans and Foreigners...ring a bell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it was under W's  watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because Clinton didn't act...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You wanna go down that rabbit hole? How about because Regan armed, and trained Bin Laden, and his terrorists.
> 
> So, how far back you wanna take this?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Clinton had attack after attack on this country and did nothing asswipe....the Kobar Towers, the first World trade center bombing, the attack on the Cole....and couldn't be bothered with it because it would have distracted him and his wife from selling the lincoln bedroom....


----------



## koshergrl

Kosh said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another gay-hating rightwinger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When di you far left drones become right wingers?
Click to expand...

When they figured out who is actually lrotecting them.


----------



## Coyote

The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.

Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.


----------



## 2aguy

Coyote said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives blame America first whenever one of these incidents happens. It is never the fault of the person that actually carried out the attack, they always want to blame someone in the America.
> 
> 
> 
> One things for certain the gun has nothing to do with it, the guilt by association Is tired and weak…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns and religions are both tools.  Liberals blame guns.  Conservatives blame religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to just blame individual behavior, something political correctness would never do. But then again Islam is the most violent cult the planet has ever seen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement indicates you have no desire to blame individual behavior.
> 
> There's been a huge increase in mass shootings over the years.  Don't you think that Gun Nuts are the most violent cult the planet has ever seen?
Click to expand...



Nope.....

there are 357,000,000 million guns in private hands in the United STates....

There are 1,500,000 Americans who use guns each year to actually stop violent criminal attack and even to stop mass shooters...

There are 8,124 gun murders in 2014.....of those 90% of the shooters were convicted felons who could not legally own or carry the gun they used....

so no.....American gun culture is responsible and peaceful....and use guns for self defense, hunting, competition and collecting.....

American thug culture use illegally acquired guns which they are not allowed to own or carry to commit crimes and murder...

You are wrong.


----------



## Rustic

Coyote said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ideology was involved in Sandy Hook?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwing Gun Nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a progressive left-a-tard.... Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Dorkface.  He was a rightwing gun nut with a right wing gun nut mother enabling him.  Geez, you guys can't even own your own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right wingers are radical Muslims in your area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were referring to SANDY HOOK.  Sheesh, can't you guys follow a conversation?
Click to expand...

 A Progressive socialist, the hate we saw acted out on a bunch a little kids...


----------



## Vandalshandle

One of the fun things about being an old man is that one can still remember history that happened in their own lifetime. For example:

Carter decided that America would boycott the Olympics, because the Soviet Union invaded Afghanistan. He even sent Ali to African Countries to get them to do the same. They laughed at Ali over American hypocrisy, and Ali asked to come home.

Reagan armed the afghans to fight the Soviets.

Bush invaded Afghanistan, who fought back using weapons supplied by Reagan

We occupied Afghanistan for 13 years, and then were amazed to discover that Afghanistan resented that fact.

...and the beat goes on....


----------



## koshergrl

Fenton Lum said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> But exactly HOW would Mr. Trump stop this from Happening?  What policies of his would have stopped this....?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters he would put a stop to MORE of these animals coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Some folks spend their entire lives swallowing and following.
Click to expand...

Oh so you've met care and coyote.


----------



## 2aguy

Coyote said:


> The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.
> 
> Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.




He entered a confined space, packed with 350 people, in the dark, with loud music and strobe lights....and most of them were in some form of intoxication and some under the influence of drugs....

and they were all in a gun free zone......so your gun control laws actually worked, not one innocent gay person in that dance club had a gun.....

those are the real factors, not the rifle....

The rifle had nothing to do with the body count...he could have used a gym bag full of revlovers and gotten the same result....

there are 3,750,000 AR-15s in private hands......

one was used illegally to commit the illegal act of murder....

that means that 3,749,999 AR-15s in private hands were not used for any form of crime.....

Do you understand what those numbers mean?

Law abiding Americans use the AR-15 rifle and others like it for self defense, hunting, competition and collecting and never use them for anything else.....

your logic is that banning 3,749,999 AR-15s that were not used to commit murder would stop the one guy from committing murder with one rifle.....

While the AR-15 and actual fully automatic rifles are completely illegal in France...they have 0 AR-15s in France.......let me repeat...they have 0 AR-15s in France....and islamic terrorists on government watch lists got illegal, fully automatic rifles...AK-47s which are also completely illegal in france and murdered 140 people...and injured hundreds of others............

So how does your post make any sense at all........


----------



## depotoo

Such bullshit.  He was investigated 3 different times for terror ties and all 3 times the investigation  was closed.


----------



## Coyote

2aguy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives blame America first whenever one of these incidents happens. It is never the fault of the person that actually carried out the attack, they always want to blame someone in the America.
> 
> 
> 
> One things for certain the gun has nothing to do with it, the guilt by association Is tired and weak…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns and religions are both tools.  Liberals blame guns.  Conservatives blame religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to just blame individual behavior, something political correctness would never do. But then again Islam is the most violent cult the planet has ever seen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement indicates you have no desire to blame individual behavior.
> 
> There's been a huge increase in mass shootings over the years.  Don't you think that Gun Nuts are the most violent cult the planet has ever seen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.....
> 
> there are 357,000,000 million guns in private hands in the United STates....
> 
> There are 1,500,000 Americans who use guns each year to actually stop violent criminal attack and even to stop mass shooters...
> 
> There are 8,124 gun murders in 2014.....of those 90% of the shooters were convicted felons who could not legally own or carry the gun they used....
> 
> so no.....American gun culture is responsible and peaceful....and use guns for self defense, hunting, competition and collecting.....
> 
> American thug culture use illegally acquired guns which they are not allowed to own or carry to commit crimes and murder...
> 
> You are wrong.
Click to expand...


Consider this then.

There are *3.3 million Muslims in the United States peacefully practicing their religion*.

There have been 6 successful Islamic terrorist attacks on US Soil since 9/11.  There have been 31 foiled attacks by Islamic extremists in that timeframe (15 years).


----------



## Coyote

2aguy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.
> 
> Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He entered a confined space, packed with 350 people, in the dark, with loud music and strobe lights....and most of them were in some form of intoxication and some under the influence of drugs....
> 
> and they were all in a gun free zone......so your gun control laws actually worked, not one innocent gay person in that dance club had a gun.....
> 
> those are the real factors, not the rifle....
> 
> The rifle had nothing to do with the body count...he could have used a gym bag full of revlovers and gotten the same result....
> 
> there are 3,750,000 AR-15s in private hands......
> 
> one was used illegally to commit the illegal act of murder....
> 
> that means that 3,749,999 AR-15s in private hands were not used for any form of crime.....
> 
> Do you understand what those numbers mean?
> 
> Law abiding Americans use the AR-15 rifle and others like it for self defense, hunting, competition and collecting and never use them for anything else.....
> 
> your logic is that banning 3,749,999 AR-15s that were not used to commit murder would stop the one guy from committing murder with one rifle.....
> 
> While the AR-15 and actual fully automatic rifles are completely illegal in France...they have 0 AR-15s in France.......let me repeat...they have 0 AR-15s in France....and islamic terrorists on government watch lists got illegal, fully automatic rifles...AK-47s which are also completely illegal in france and murdered 140 people...and injured hundreds of others............
> 
> So how does your post make any sense at all........
Click to expand...



_The rifle had nothing to do with the body count...he could have used a gym bag full of revlovers and gotten the same result....
_
I disagree - he would have had to stop, pick up a fresh gun each time, and that could have allowed time for someone to intervene.


----------



## Coyote

Rustic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwing Gun Nut.
> 
> 
> 
> He was a progressive left-a-tard.... Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Dorkface.  He was a rightwing gun nut with a right wing gun nut mother enabling him.  Geez, you guys can't even own your own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right wingers are radical Muslims in your area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were referring to SANDY HOOK.  Sheesh, can't you guys follow a conversation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Progressive socialist, the hate we saw acted out on a bunch a little kids...
Click to expand...


Clutching at straws here.


----------



## rcfieldz

Coyote said:


> The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.
> 
> Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.


It's been reported the gunman may have had an IED too. Maybe when the lone gunmen turn into lone Frankenstein vehicle drivers the toll will go up..?


----------



## depotoo

He was investigated for  ties to a suicide bomber one of those times.





depotoo said:


> Such bullshit.  He was investigated 3 different times for terror ties and all 3 times the investigation  was closed.


----------



## 2aguy

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One things for certain the gun has nothing to do with it, the guilt by association Is tired and weak…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns and religions are both tools.  Liberals blame guns.  Conservatives blame religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to just blame individual behavior, something political correctness would never do. But then again Islam is the most violent cult the planet has ever seen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement indicates you have no desire to blame individual behavior.
> 
> There's been a huge increase in mass shootings over the years.  Don't you think that Gun Nuts are the most violent cult the planet has ever seen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.....
> 
> there are 357,000,000 million guns in private hands in the United STates....
> 
> There are 1,500,000 Americans who use guns each year to actually stop violent criminal attack and even to stop mass shooters...
> 
> There are 8,124 gun murders in 2014.....of those 90% of the shooters were convicted felons who could not legally own or carry the gun they used....
> 
> so no.....American gun culture is responsible and peaceful....and use guns for self defense, hunting, competition and collecting.....
> 
> American thug culture use illegally acquired guns which they are not allowed to own or carry to commit crimes and murder...
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider this then.
> 
> There are *3.3 million Muslims in the United States peacefully practicing their religion*.
> 
> There have been 6 successful Islamic terrorist attacks on US Soil since 9/11.  There have been 31 foiled attacks by Islamic extremists in that timeframe (15 years).
Click to expand...



and.


----------



## depotoo

Rick Scott has asked the nation to observe a moment of silence for the lost and those fighting for their lives at 6pm tonight.


----------



## Coyote

2aguy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns and religions are both tools.  Liberals blame guns.  Conservatives blame religion.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to just blame individual behavior, something political correctness would never do. But then again Islam is the most violent cult the planet has ever seen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement indicates you have no desire to blame individual behavior.
> 
> There's been a huge increase in mass shootings over the years.  Don't you think that Gun Nuts are the most violent cult the planet has ever seen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.....
> 
> there are 357,000,000 million guns in private hands in the United STates....
> 
> There are 1,500,000 Americans who use guns each year to actually stop violent criminal attack and even to stop mass shooters...
> 
> There are 8,124 gun murders in 2014.....of those 90% of the shooters were convicted felons who could not legally own or carry the gun they used....
> 
> so no.....American gun culture is responsible and peaceful....and use guns for self defense, hunting, competition and collecting.....
> 
> American thug culture use illegally acquired guns which they are not allowed to own or carry to commit crimes and murder...
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider this then.
> 
> There are *3.3 million Muslims in the United States peacefully practicing their religion*.
> 
> There have been 6 successful Islamic terrorist attacks on US Soil since 9/11.  There have been 31 foiled attacks by Islamic extremists in that timeframe (15 years).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and.
Click to expand...


what?


----------



## 2aguy

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.
> 
> Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He entered a confined space, packed with 350 people, in the dark, with loud music and strobe lights....and most of them were in some form of intoxication and some under the influence of drugs....
> 
> and they were all in a gun free zone......so your gun control laws actually worked, not one innocent gay person in that dance club had a gun.....
> 
> those are the real factors, not the rifle....
> 
> The rifle had nothing to do with the body count...he could have used a gym bag full of revlovers and gotten the same result....
> 
> there are 3,750,000 AR-15s in private hands......
> 
> one was used illegally to commit the illegal act of murder....
> 
> that means that 3,749,999 AR-15s in private hands were not used for any form of crime.....
> 
> Do you understand what those numbers mean?
> 
> Law abiding Americans use the AR-15 rifle and others like it for self defense, hunting, competition and collecting and never use them for anything else.....
> 
> your logic is that banning 3,749,999 AR-15s that were not used to commit murder would stop the one guy from committing murder with one rifle.....
> 
> While the AR-15 and actual fully automatic rifles are completely illegal in France...they have 0 AR-15s in France.......let me repeat...they have 0 AR-15s in France....and islamic terrorists on government watch lists got illegal, fully automatic rifles...AK-47s which are also completely illegal in france and murdered 140 people...and injured hundreds of others............
> 
> So how does your post make any sense at all........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _The rifle had nothing to do with the body count...he could have used a gym bag full of revlovers and gotten the same result....
> _
> I disagree - he would have had to stop, pick up a fresh gun each time, and that could have allowed time for someone to intervene.
Click to expand...



Wrong...I have posted a study that looked exactly at that.....it doesn't happen....this was, again...

A packed location with 350 people in it....

It was dark,

the music was loud,

The people were likely intoxicated or high...

And he came in with surprise and determination.....he could have killed just as many people with a bag full of revolvers....


----------



## Czernobog

2aguy said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> oklahoma city?  Tim McVeigh ring a bell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11....3,000 dead Americans and Foreigners...ring a bell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it was under W's  watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because Clinton didn't act...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You wanna go down that rabbit hole? How about because Regan armed, and trained Bin Laden, and his terrorists.
> 
> So, how far back you wanna take this?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton had attack after attack on this country and did nothing asswipe....the Kobar Towers, the first World trade center bombing, the attack on the Cole....and couldn't be bothered with it because it would have distracted him and his wife from selling the lincoln bedroom....
Click to expand...

Three on US soil in 8 years, one of which was Timothy McVey, so he doesn't really count.  Khobar Tower was Hezbollah, so how that is at all related to the 9/11 Al Qaida attack, I have no idea.  If you're referring to the Bojinka Plot, it never got anywhere.  So, you got 6 attacks, total in 8 years, only three of which actually happened on US soil, of which 2 wsere Al Qaida.  Furthermore, the most actionable intelligence that Clinton got from the intelligence comunity was the Al Qaida was going to do something not nice to America, sometime in the future, But Bin Laden should have been Clinton's highest priority.  Meanwhile, Bush, who got multiple reports that an Al, Qaida attack was "imminent", and the the US should strengthen its security - which he ignored - should get a pass on the attack that was on *his watch*, and we should blamed Clinton for that.

But, *I'm* the asswipe.  Feel free to piss up a rope with your partisan bullshit.


----------



## Coyote

depotoo said:


> Such bullshit.  He was investigated 3 different times for terror ties and all 3 times the investigation  was closed.



It sounds like they need to review the investigative processes then.


----------



## 2aguy

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One things for certain the gun has nothing to do with it, the guilt by association Is tired and weak…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns and religions are both tools.  Liberals blame guns.  Conservatives blame religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to just blame individual behavior, something political correctness would never do. But then again Islam is the most violent cult the planet has ever seen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement indicates you have no desire to blame individual behavior.
> 
> There's been a huge increase in mass shootings over the years.  Don't you think that Gun Nuts are the most violent cult the planet has ever seen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.....
> 
> there are 357,000,000 million guns in private hands in the United STates....
> 
> There are 1,500,000 Americans who use guns each year to actually stop violent criminal attack and even to stop mass shooters...
> 
> There are 8,124 gun murders in 2014.....of those 90% of the shooters were convicted felons who could not legally own or carry the gun they used....
> 
> so no.....American gun culture is responsible and peaceful....and use guns for self defense, hunting, competition and collecting.....
> 
> American thug culture use illegally acquired guns which they are not allowed to own or carry to commit crimes and murder...
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider this then.
> 
> There are *3.3 million Muslims in the United States peacefully practicing their religion*.
> 
> There have been 6 successful Islamic terrorist attacks on US Soil since 9/11.  There have been 31 foiled attacks by Islamic extremists in that timeframe (15 years).
Click to expand...



Here...some actual research into the topic........


----------



## Coyote

2aguy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.
> 
> Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He entered a confined space, packed with 350 people, in the dark, with loud music and strobe lights....and most of them were in some form of intoxication and some under the influence of drugs....
> 
> and they were all in a gun free zone......so your gun control laws actually worked, not one innocent gay person in that dance club had a gun.....
> 
> those are the real factors, not the rifle....
> 
> The rifle had nothing to do with the body count...he could have used a gym bag full of revlovers and gotten the same result....
> 
> there are 3,750,000 AR-15s in private hands......
> 
> one was used illegally to commit the illegal act of murder....
> 
> that means that 3,749,999 AR-15s in private hands were not used for any form of crime.....
> 
> Do you understand what those numbers mean?
> 
> Law abiding Americans use the AR-15 rifle and others like it for self defense, hunting, competition and collecting and never use them for anything else.....
> 
> your logic is that banning 3,749,999 AR-15s that were not used to commit murder would stop the one guy from committing murder with one rifle.....
> 
> While the AR-15 and actual fully automatic rifles are completely illegal in France...they have 0 AR-15s in France.......let me repeat...they have 0 AR-15s in France....and islamic terrorists on government watch lists got illegal, fully automatic rifles...AK-47s which are also completely illegal in france and murdered 140 people...and injured hundreds of others............
> 
> So how does your post make any sense at all........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _The rifle had nothing to do with the body count...he could have used a gym bag full of revlovers and gotten the same result....
> _
> I disagree - he would have had to stop, pick up a fresh gun each time, and that could have allowed time for someone to intervene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...I have posted a study that looked exactly at that.....it doesn't happen....this was, again...
> 
> A packed location with 350 people in it....
> 
> It was dark,
> 
> the music was loud,
> 
> The people were likely intoxicated or high...
> 
> And he came in with surprise and determination.....he could have killed just as many people with a bag full of revolvers....
Click to expand...


Ya, you could right...point taken


----------



## Iceweasel

Vandalshandle said:


> One of the fun things about being an old man is that one can still remember history that happened in their own lifetime. For example:
> 
> Carter decided that America would boycott the Olympics, because the Soviet Union invaded Afghanistan. He even sent Ali to African Countries to get them to do the same. They laughed at Ali over American hypocrisy, and Ali asked to come home.
> 
> Reagan armed the afghans to fight the Soviets.
> 
> Bush invaded Afghanistan, who fought back using weapons supplied by Reagan
> 
> We occupied Afghanistan for 13 years, and then were amazed to discover that Afghanistan resented that fact.
> 
> ...and the beat goes on....


The beat does go on, liberals never change, they always blame others. Carter helped the mulahs take over Iran, the heart of terrorism today. obama is helping them gets nukes, nothing wrong with that! Communism was a real cold war threat and no one could know what Bin Laden was going to do later on. Clinton didn't want to deal with Bin Laden, too hot a potato for him, and the first trade center bombing ...so like all good libs he passed the buck and left it up to a Republican so you dim bulbs can blame the right for everything you fuck up.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> As we don't know who is responsible at this point, perhaps we'd better save wild accusations until you know you won't look stupid later if it proves to be some other party.



and a happy Ramadan to you too.


----------



## Muhammed

Rustic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the lefties like coyote get pissed at conservatives when Muslims do mass murder? Why not get mad at the Muslim? What is the deal with leftists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do rightwingers like WillowTree get pissed off at Muslims when a Muslim commits mass murder?  Why don't they get pissed off at the killer?
> 
> Righties say it's not the gun, it's the guy.  But if it's a muslim - it's the religion.
> 
> TWO predictable things:  MUSLIMSSSSS.....GUNNNSSSSSS
> 
> Right and left.
> 
> What we need to be doing is looking at HOW this guy got radicalized, if that is what happened (articles say he pledged himself to ISIS) - and figure out how something like this can be prevented from happening again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mohammed is Islam, that's how radicalization happens…
> *CRIMES OF PROPHET MUHAMMAD*
> 
> Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.
> 
> *What is important to understand is that none of these depraved and criminal acts are seen as crimes to Muslims, except if they are committed by someone else. *They are all holy, divine acts that their own prophet indulged in and therefore they have been given the stamp of validation as the moral code to be emulated by all Muslim men. They are all Sunna [The traditional portion of Muslim law based on Muhammad’s words or acts, accepted (together with the Koran) as authoritative by Muslims].
> 
> 
> Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.
> 
> Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.
> 
> Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.
> 
> Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.
> 
> Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?
> 
> Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.
> 
> Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).
> 
> Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.
> 
> Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.
> 
> Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.
> 
> Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.
> 
> Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.
> 
> Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.
> 
> Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.
> 
> Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.
> 
> Married his daughter–in–law.
> 
> Approved prostitution.
> 
> Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.
> 
> Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.
> 
> Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.
> 
> Advocated suicide attacks.
> 
> Executed apostates and homosexuals.
> 
> Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.
> 
> Honor killings of Muslim women and children.
> 
> Beat alcoholics.  Lied.
> 
> Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.
> 
> Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.
> 
> Tortured a man out of greed.
> 
> Looted and plundered.
> 
> Preached hate for people of other religions.
> 
> Extorted money from other religions
> 
> Forced conversions to Islam
> 
> Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.
Click to expand...

61?

FU

I have had sex with more than 10X that many women. And I still love every single one of them with all of my heart.


----------



## koshergrl

Vandalshandle said:


> One of the fun things about being an old man is that one can still remember history that happened in their own lifetime. For example:
> 
> Carter decided that America would boycott the Olympics, because the Soviet Union invaded Afghanistan. He even sent Ali to African Countries to get them to do the same. They laughed at Ali over American hypocrisy, and Ali asked to come home.
> 
> Reagan armed the afghans to fight the Soviets.
> 
> Bush invaded Afghanistan, who fought back using weapons supplied by Reagan
> 
> We occupied Afghanistan for 13 years, and then were amazed to discover that Afghanistan resented that fact.
> 
> ...and the beat goes on....


You poor, anti American puke. Go hang with your faggot friends and wait to be slaughtered. These are the pukes we protectes afghanistan from. They resented our presence because as long as we were there, they couldnt engage in wholesale slaughter. And you and your faggot progressive friends brought them here to kill us. Told you this would happen. If I were you, I'd stick close to Christian soldiers who pack 24/7.Because otherwise you're marked for death. By muslims and your buddies from south.


----------



## 2aguy

Czernobog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11....3,000 dead Americans and Foreigners...ring a bell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was under W's  watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because Clinton didn't act...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You wanna go down that rabbit hole? How about because Regan armed, and trained Bin Laden, and his terrorists.
> 
> So, how far back you wanna take this?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton had attack after attack on this country and did nothing asswipe....the Kobar Towers, the first World trade center bombing, the attack on the Cole....and couldn't be bothered with it because it would have distracted him and his wife from selling the lincoln bedroom....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three on US soil in 8 years, one of which was Timothy McVey, so he doesn't really count.  Khobar Tower was Hezbollah, so how that is at all related to the 9/11 Al Qaida attack, I have no idea.  If you're referring to the Bojinka Plot, it never got anywhere.  So, you got 6 attacks, total in 8 years, only three of which actually happened on US soil, of which 2 wsere Al Qaida.  Furthermore, the most actionable intelligence that Clinton got from the intelligence comunity was the Al Qaida was going to do something not nice to America, sometime in the future, But Bin Laden should have been Clinton's highest priority.  Meanwhile, Bush, who got multiple reports that an Al, Qaida attack was "imminent", and the the US should strengthen its security - which he ignored - should get a pass on the attack that was on *his watch*, and we should blamed Clinton for that.
> 
> But, *I'm* the asswipe.  Feel free to piss up a rope with your partisan bullshit.
Click to expand...



They knew about the islamic threat and the attacks on the Kobar Towers, the Cole, the First world Trade center........and they knew about bin laden........and he ignored it....having bribes to accept....


----------



## Iceweasel

Coyote said:


> he would have had to stop, pick up a fresh gun each time, and that could have allowed time for someone to intervene.


But they wouldn't if he was changing mags?


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.
> 
> Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He entered a confined space, packed with 350 people, in the dark, with loud music and strobe lights....and most of them were in some form of intoxication and some under the influence of drugs....
> 
> and they were all in a gun free zone......so your gun control laws actually worked, not one innocent gay person in that dance club had a gun.....
> 
> those are the real factors, not the rifle....
> 
> The rifle had nothing to do with the body count...he could have used a gym bag full of revlovers and gotten the same result....
> 
> there are 3,750,000 AR-15s in private hands......
> 
> one was used illegally to commit the illegal act of murder....
> 
> that means that 3,749,999 AR-15s in private hands were not used for any form of crime.....
> 
> Do you understand what those numbers mean?
> 
> Law abiding Americans use the AR-15 rifle and others like it for self defense, hunting, competition and collecting and never use them for anything else.....
> 
> your logic is that banning 3,749,999 AR-15s that were not used to commit murder would stop the one guy from committing murder with one rifle.....
> 
> While the AR-15 and actual fully automatic rifles are completely illegal in France...they have 0 AR-15s in France.......let me repeat...they have 0 AR-15s in France....and islamic terrorists on government watch lists got illegal, fully automatic rifles...AK-47s which are also completely illegal in france and murdered 140 people...and injured hundreds of others............
> 
> So how does your post make any sense at all........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _The rifle had nothing to do with the body count...he could have used a gym bag full of revlovers and gotten the same result....
> _
> I disagree - he would have had to stop, pick up a fresh gun each time, and that could have allowed time for someone to intervene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...I have posted a study that looked exactly at that.....it doesn't happen....this was, again...
> 
> A packed location with 350 people in it....
> 
> It was dark,
> 
> the music was loud,
> 
> The people were likely intoxicated or high...
> 
> And he came in with surprise and determination.....he could have killed just as many people with a bag full of revolvers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, you could right...point taken
Click to expand...


he could have made a little bomb using nitrogen base garden fertilizer-----it seems he tried to SURVIVE


----------



## Rustic

Coyote said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a progressive left-a-tard.... Dumbass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Dorkface.  He was a rightwing gun nut with a right wing gun nut mother enabling him.  Geez, you guys can't even own your own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right wingers are radical Muslims in your area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were referring to SANDY HOOK.  Sheesh, can't you guys follow a conversation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Progressive socialist, the hate we saw acted out on a bunch a little kids...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clutching at straws here.
Click to expand...

OK, show us where Adam Lanza was a conservative?


----------



## Borillar

LoneLaugher said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, both sides have guilty parties here.  No mention from you that 2 rw are trying to post the facts and mentioning the seriousness of this event from you.  You are part of the problem here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This event will twist our USMB nutbags into weird shapes. Containing their excitement over a bunch of dead gay people while condemning the perpetrator will require discipline. Can they do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check you out. You are practically creaming in your jeans over this one. Dead gays! Possible Muslim connection! Weeeeeeeeeeee! Win win!
Click to expand...

Yep. A trifecta. Dead gays, muslim terrorism the cause, tie Obama to it because he didn't nuke them.


----------



## 2aguy

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.
> 
> Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He entered a confined space, packed with 350 people, in the dark, with loud music and strobe lights....and most of them were in some form of intoxication and some under the influence of drugs....
> 
> and they were all in a gun free zone......so your gun control laws actually worked, not one innocent gay person in that dance club had a gun.....
> 
> those are the real factors, not the rifle....
> 
> The rifle had nothing to do with the body count...he could have used a gym bag full of revlovers and gotten the same result....
> 
> there are 3,750,000 AR-15s in private hands......
> 
> one was used illegally to commit the illegal act of murder....
> 
> that means that 3,749,999 AR-15s in private hands were not used for any form of crime.....
> 
> Do you understand what those numbers mean?
> 
> Law abiding Americans use the AR-15 rifle and others like it for self defense, hunting, competition and collecting and never use them for anything else.....
> 
> your logic is that banning 3,749,999 AR-15s that were not used to commit murder would stop the one guy from committing murder with one rifle.....
> 
> While the AR-15 and actual fully automatic rifles are completely illegal in France...they have 0 AR-15s in France.......let me repeat...they have 0 AR-15s in France....and islamic terrorists on government watch lists got illegal, fully automatic rifles...AK-47s which are also completely illegal in france and murdered 140 people...and injured hundreds of others............
> 
> So how does your post make any sense at all........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _The rifle had nothing to do with the body count...he could have used a gym bag full of revlovers and gotten the same result....
> _
> I disagree - he would have had to stop, pick up a fresh gun each time, and that could have allowed time for someone to intervene.
Click to expand...



Read up...learn something before you post...

Large-Capacity Magazines and the Casualty Counts in Mass Shootings: The Plausibility of Linkages by Gary  Kleck :: SSRN

Do bans on large-capacity magazines (LCMs) for semiautomatic firearms have significant potential for reducing the number of deaths and injuries in mass shootings? 

The most common rationale for an effect of LCM use is that they allow mass killers to fire many rounds without reloading. 

*LCMs are used is less than 1/3 of 1% of mass shootings. *

News accounts of 23 shootings in which more than six people were killed or wounded and LCMs were used, occurring in the U.S. in 1994-2013, were examined.

There was only one incident in which the shooter may have been stopped by bystander intervention when he tried to reload.

*In all of these 23 incidents the shooter possessed either multiple guns or multiple magazines, meaning that the shooter, even if denied LCMs, could have continued firing without significant interruption by either switching loaded guns or by changing smaller loaded magazines with only a 2-4 second delay for each magazine change. *

*Finally, the data indicate that mass shooters maintain slow enough rates of fire such that the time needed to reload would not increase the time between shots and thus the time available for prospective victims to escape.*


----------



## Czernobog

2aguy said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was under W's  watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Clinton didn't act...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You wanna go down that rabbit hole? How about because Regan armed, and trained Bin Laden, and his terrorists.
> 
> So, how far back you wanna take this?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton had attack after attack on this country and did nothing asswipe....the Kobar Towers, the first World trade center bombing, the attack on the Cole....and couldn't be bothered with it because it would have distracted him and his wife from selling the lincoln bedroom....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three on US soil in 8 years, one of which was Timothy McVey, so he doesn't really count.  Khobar Tower was Hezbollah, so how that is at all related to the 9/11 Al Qaida attack, I have no idea.  If you're referring to the Bojinka Plot, it never got anywhere.  So, you got 6 attacks, total in 8 years, only three of which actually happened on US soil, of which 2 wsere Al Qaida.  Furthermore, the most actionable intelligence that Clinton got from the intelligence comunity was the Al Qaida was going to do something not nice to America, sometime in the future, But Bin Laden should have been Clinton's highest priority.  Meanwhile, Bush, who got multiple reports that an Al, Qaida attack was "imminent", and the the US should strengthen its security - which he ignored - should get a pass on the attack that was on *his watch*, and we should blamed Clinton for that.
> 
> But, *I'm* the asswipe.  Feel free to piss up a rope with your partisan bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They knew about the islamic threat and the attacks on the Kobar Towers, the Cole, the First world Trade center........and they knew about bin laden........and he ignored it....having bribes to accept....
Click to expand...

More partisan bullshit.  The "Islamic threat" was reported *by the intelligence professionals* as vague, and non-actionable.  That is the fact you simply cannot get around, when you try to lay Bush's Twin Tower bombings at the feet of Clinton.  Hell, you're even lumping in organizations that had nothing to do with 9/11 into the mix to try and make it sound worse than it was.  You're no better than Bush, and Cheney, trying to tie Hussein to Bin Laden in the minds of Americans to justify their War of Choice against Iraq.

By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?  He had 13 different terrorist attacks under his 8 years compared to Clinton's 6.  Anyway you look at it Cowboy Dubya was a clusterfuck of a President.


----------



## Rustic

Czernobog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Clinton didn't act...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You wanna go down that rabbit hole? How about because Regan armed, and trained Bin Laden, and his terrorists.
> 
> So, how far back you wanna take this?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton had attack after attack on this country and did nothing asswipe....the Kobar Towers, the first World trade center bombing, the attack on the Cole....and couldn't be bothered with it because it would have distracted him and his wife from selling the lincoln bedroom....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three on US soil in 8 years, one of which was Timothy McVey, so he doesn't really count.  Khobar Tower was Hezbollah, so how that is at all related to the 9/11 Al Qaida attack, I have no idea.  If you're referring to the Bojinka Plot, it never got anywhere.  So, you got 6 attacks, total in 8 years, only three of which actually happened on US soil, of which 2 wsere Al Qaida.  Furthermore, the most actionable intelligence that Clinton got from the intelligence comunity was the Al Qaida was going to do something not nice to America, sometime in the future, But Bin Laden should have been Clinton's highest priority.  Meanwhile, Bush, who got multiple reports that an Al, Qaida attack was "imminent", and the the US should strengthen its security - which he ignored - should get a pass on the attack that was on *his watch*, and we should blamed Clinton for that.
> 
> But, *I'm* the asswipe.  Feel free to piss up a rope with your partisan bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They knew about the islamic threat and the attacks on the Kobar Towers, the Cole, the First world Trade center........and they knew about bin laden........and he ignored it....having bribes to accept....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More partisan bullshit.  The "Islamic threat" was reported *by the intelligence professionals* as vague, and non-actionable.  That is the fact you simply cannot get around, when you try to lay Bush's Twin Tower bombings at the feet of Clinton.  Hell, you're even lumping in organizations that had nothing to do with 9/11 into the mix to try and make it sound worse than it was.  You're no better than Bush, and Cheney, trying to tie Hussein to Bin Laden in the minds of Americans to justify their War of Choice against Iraq.
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?  He had 13 different terrorist attacks under his 8 years compared to Clinton's 6.  Anyway you look at it Cowboy Dubya was a clusterfuck of a President.
Click to expand...

All career politicians, you can not expect a career politician to protect the American people… not in their nature


----------



## 2aguy

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.
> 
> Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He entered a confined space, packed with 350 people, in the dark, with loud music and strobe lights....and most of them were in some form of intoxication and some under the influence of drugs....
> 
> and they were all in a gun free zone......so your gun control laws actually worked, not one innocent gay person in that dance club had a gun.....
> 
> those are the real factors, not the rifle....
> 
> The rifle had nothing to do with the body count...he could have used a gym bag full of revlovers and gotten the same result....
> 
> there are 3,750,000 AR-15s in private hands......
> 
> one was used illegally to commit the illegal act of murder....
> 
> that means that 3,749,999 AR-15s in private hands were not used for any form of crime.....
> 
> Do you understand what those numbers mean?
> 
> Law abiding Americans use the AR-15 rifle and others like it for self defense, hunting, competition and collecting and never use them for anything else.....
> 
> your logic is that banning 3,749,999 AR-15s that were not used to commit murder would stop the one guy from committing murder with one rifle.....
> 
> While the AR-15 and actual fully automatic rifles are completely illegal in France...they have 0 AR-15s in France.......let me repeat...they have 0 AR-15s in France....and islamic terrorists on government watch lists got illegal, fully automatic rifles...AK-47s which are also completely illegal in france and murdered 140 people...and injured hundreds of others............
> 
> So how does your post make any sense at all........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _The rifle had nothing to do with the body count...he could have used a gym bag full of revlovers and gotten the same result....
> _
> I disagree - he would have had to stop, pick up a fresh gun each time, and that could have allowed time for someone to intervene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...I have posted a study that looked exactly at that.....it doesn't happen....this was, again...
> 
> A packed location with 350 people in it....
> 
> It was dark,
> 
> the music was loud,
> 
> The people were likely intoxicated or high...
> 
> And he came in with surprise and determination.....he could have killed just as many people with a bag full of revolvers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, you could right...point taken
Click to expand...



Thanks......it is unusual to have an actual point taken into consideration...I appreciate that......you are not a bad poster.....


----------



## 2aguy

Czernobog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Clinton didn't act...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You wanna go down that rabbit hole? How about because Regan armed, and trained Bin Laden, and his terrorists.
> 
> So, how far back you wanna take this?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton had attack after attack on this country and did nothing asswipe....the Kobar Towers, the first World trade center bombing, the attack on the Cole....and couldn't be bothered with it because it would have distracted him and his wife from selling the lincoln bedroom....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three on US soil in 8 years, one of which was Timothy McVey, so he doesn't really count.  Khobar Tower was Hezbollah, so how that is at all related to the 9/11 Al Qaida attack, I have no idea.  If you're referring to the Bojinka Plot, it never got anywhere.  So, you got 6 attacks, total in 8 years, only three of which actually happened on US soil, of which 2 wsere Al Qaida.  Furthermore, the most actionable intelligence that Clinton got from the intelligence comunity was the Al Qaida was going to do something not nice to America, sometime in the future, But Bin Laden should have been Clinton's highest priority.  Meanwhile, Bush, who got multiple reports that an Al, Qaida attack was "imminent", and the the US should strengthen its security - which he ignored - should get a pass on the attack that was on *his watch*, and we should blamed Clinton for that.
> 
> But, *I'm* the asswipe.  Feel free to piss up a rope with your partisan bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They knew about the islamic threat and the attacks on the Kobar Towers, the Cole, the First world Trade center........and they knew about bin laden........and he ignored it....having bribes to accept....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More partisan bullshit.  The "Islamic threat" was reported *by the intelligence professionals* as vague, and non-actionable.  That is the fact you simply cannot get around, when you try to lay Bush's Twin Tower bombings at the feet of Clinton.  Hell, you're even lumping in organizations that had nothing to do with 9/11 into the mix to try and make it sound worse than it was.  You're no better than Bush, and Cheney, trying to tie Hussein to Bin Laden in the minds of Americans to justify their War of Choice against Iraq.
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?  He had 13 different terrorist attacks under his 8 years compared to Clinton's 6.  Anyway you look at it Cowboy Dubya was a clusterfuck of a President.
Click to expand...



You mean Bush's twin tower bombing......after the first time they tried it under Clinton....you mean that one?

Those organizations are all muslim organizations...but nice deflection moron.


----------



## Asclepias

Rustic said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You wanna go down that rabbit hole? How about because Regan armed, and trained Bin Laden, and his terrorists.
> 
> So, how far back you wanna take this?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton had attack after attack on this country and did nothing asswipe....the Kobar Towers, the first World trade center bombing, the attack on the Cole....and couldn't be bothered with it because it would have distracted him and his wife from selling the lincoln bedroom....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three on US soil in 8 years, one of which was Timothy McVey, so he doesn't really count.  Khobar Tower was Hezbollah, so how that is at all related to the 9/11 Al Qaida attack, I have no idea.  If you're referring to the Bojinka Plot, it never got anywhere.  So, you got 6 attacks, total in 8 years, only three of which actually happened on US soil, of which 2 wsere Al Qaida.  Furthermore, the most actionable intelligence that Clinton got from the intelligence comunity was the Al Qaida was going to do something not nice to America, sometime in the future, But Bin Laden should have been Clinton's highest priority.  Meanwhile, Bush, who got multiple reports that an Al, Qaida attack was "imminent", and the the US should strengthen its security - which he ignored - should get a pass on the attack that was on *his watch*, and we should blamed Clinton for that.
> 
> But, *I'm* the asswipe.  Feel free to piss up a rope with your partisan bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They knew about the islamic threat and the attacks on the Kobar Towers, the Cole, the First world Trade center........and they knew about bin laden........and he ignored it....having bribes to accept....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More partisan bullshit.  The "Islamic threat" was reported *by the intelligence professionals* as vague, and non-actionable.  That is the fact you simply cannot get around, when you try to lay Bush's Twin Tower bombings at the feet of Clinton.  Hell, you're even lumping in organizations that had nothing to do with 9/11 into the mix to try and make it sound worse than it was.  You're no better than Bush, and Cheney, trying to tie Hussein to Bin Laden in the minds of Americans to justify their War of Choice against Iraq.
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?  He had 13 different terrorist attacks under his 8 years compared to Clinton's 6.  Anyway you look at it Cowboy Dubya was a clusterfuck of a President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All career politicians, you can not expect a career politician to protect the American people… not in their nature
Click to expand...

You cant expect any politician to protect america unless they are out there on the front lines fighting.


----------



## Coyote

Rustic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Dorkface.  He was a rightwing gun nut with a right wing gun nut mother enabling him.  Geez, you guys can't even own your own?
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers are radical Muslims in your area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were referring to SANDY HOOK.  Sheesh, can't you guys follow a conversation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Progressive socialist, the hate we saw acted out on a bunch a little kids...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clutching at straws here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, show us where Adam Lanza was a conservative?
Click to expand...


Truth is, he had no identifiable political leanings, though rightwingers claim he was a registered democrat there is no evidence to support he was registered in any party.

Were the Five Recent/Worst Mass Murderers in the US Democrats?
The Sandy Hook Shooter, Adam Lanza, also named in this list, was psychologically disturbed from an early age and *had no known political affiliation or leanings*. He was home schooled by his controlling mother…who also happened to be an active survivalist, stockpiling weapons and provisions and training her sons in semi-automatic weapons use in expectation of a violent future event. There is evidence that the shooting was triggered by his mother’s stated intention to have him institutionalized.

His mother on the other hand, was a rightwing gun nut.


----------



## Czernobog

2aguy said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You wanna go down that rabbit hole? How about because Regan armed, and trained Bin Laden, and his terrorists.
> 
> So, how far back you wanna take this?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton had attack after attack on this country and did nothing asswipe....the Kobar Towers, the first World trade center bombing, the attack on the Cole....and couldn't be bothered with it because it would have distracted him and his wife from selling the lincoln bedroom....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three on US soil in 8 years, one of which was Timothy McVey, so he doesn't really count.  Khobar Tower was Hezbollah, so how that is at all related to the 9/11 Al Qaida attack, I have no idea.  If you're referring to the Bojinka Plot, it never got anywhere.  So, you got 6 attacks, total in 8 years, only three of which actually happened on US soil, of which 2 wsere Al Qaida.  Furthermore, the most actionable intelligence that Clinton got from the intelligence comunity was the Al Qaida was going to do something not nice to America, sometime in the future, But Bin Laden should have been Clinton's highest priority.  Meanwhile, Bush, who got multiple reports that an Al, Qaida attack was "imminent", and the the US should strengthen its security - which he ignored - should get a pass on the attack that was on *his watch*, and we should blamed Clinton for that.
> 
> But, *I'm* the asswipe.  Feel free to piss up a rope with your partisan bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They knew about the islamic threat and the attacks on the Kobar Towers, the Cole, the First world Trade center........and they knew about bin laden........and he ignored it....having bribes to accept....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More partisan bullshit.  The "Islamic threat" was reported *by the intelligence professionals* as vague, and non-actionable.  That is the fact you simply cannot get around, when you try to lay Bush's Twin Tower bombings at the feet of Clinton.  Hell, you're even lumping in organizations that had nothing to do with 9/11 into the mix to try and make it sound worse than it was.  You're no better than Bush, and Cheney, trying to tie Hussein to Bin Laden in the minds of Americans to justify their War of Choice against Iraq.
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?  He had 13 different terrorist attacks under his 8 years compared to Clinton's 6.  Anyway you look at it Cowboy Dubya was a clusterfuck of a President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Bush's twin tower bombing......after the first time they tried it under Clinton....you mean that one?
> 
> *Those organizations are all muslim organizations*...but nice deflection moron.
Click to expand...

That has to be about the most asinine thing I have ever read, you retard.  So, what?  "They're all just a bunch of camel jockeys to me," right?

And, I notice that your retarded responses addresses neither the fact that the Intelligence community gave Clinton no actionable intelligence concerning Al Qaida, or that there were an additional dozen different terrorist attacks against the US under Bush.


----------



## 2aguy

Czernobog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Clinton didn't act...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You wanna go down that rabbit hole? How about because Regan armed, and trained Bin Laden, and his terrorists.
> 
> So, how far back you wanna take this?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton had attack after attack on this country and did nothing asswipe....the Kobar Towers, the first World trade center bombing, the attack on the Cole....and couldn't be bothered with it because it would have distracted him and his wife from selling the lincoln bedroom....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three on US soil in 8 years, one of which was Timothy McVey, so he doesn't really count.  Khobar Tower was Hezbollah, so how that is at all related to the 9/11 Al Qaida attack, I have no idea.  If you're referring to the Bojinka Plot, it never got anywhere.  So, you got 6 attacks, total in 8 years, only three of which actually happened on US soil, of which 2 wsere Al Qaida.  Furthermore, the most actionable intelligence that Clinton got from the intelligence comunity was the Al Qaida was going to do something not nice to America, sometime in the future, But Bin Laden should have been Clinton's highest priority.  Meanwhile, Bush, who got multiple reports that an Al, Qaida attack was "imminent", and the the US should strengthen its security - which he ignored - should get a pass on the attack that was on *his watch*, and we should blamed Clinton for that.
> 
> But, *I'm* the asswipe.  Feel free to piss up a rope with your partisan bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They knew about the islamic threat and the attacks on the Kobar Towers, the Cole, the First world Trade center........and they knew about bin laden........and he ignored it....having bribes to accept....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More partisan bullshit.  The "Islamic threat" was reported *by the intelligence professionals* as vague, and non-actionable.  That is the fact you simply cannot get around, when you try to lay Bush's Twin Tower bombings at the feet of Clinton.  Hell, you're even lumping in organizations that had nothing to do with 9/11 into the mix to try and make it sound worse than it was.  You're no better than Bush, and Cheney, trying to tie Hussein to Bin Laden in the minds of Americans to justify their War of Choice against Iraq.
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?  He had 13 different terrorist attacks under his 8 years compared to Clinton's 6.  Anyway you look at it Cowboy Dubya was a clusterfuck of a President.
Click to expand...


By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?

You mean besides invading two muslim countries and reshaping the entire American intelligence system....besides that?


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?  He had 13 different terrorist attacks under his 8 years compared to Clinton's 6.  Anyway you look at it Cowboy Dubya was a clusterfuck of a President.


Well he WAS way too liberal but how is obama stacking up in your count?


----------



## 2aguy

Czernobog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton had attack after attack on this country and did nothing asswipe....the Kobar Towers, the first World trade center bombing, the attack on the Cole....and couldn't be bothered with it because it would have distracted him and his wife from selling the lincoln bedroom....
> 
> 
> 
> Three on US soil in 8 years, one of which was Timothy McVey, so he doesn't really count.  Khobar Tower was Hezbollah, so how that is at all related to the 9/11 Al Qaida attack, I have no idea.  If you're referring to the Bojinka Plot, it never got anywhere.  So, you got 6 attacks, total in 8 years, only three of which actually happened on US soil, of which 2 wsere Al Qaida.  Furthermore, the most actionable intelligence that Clinton got from the intelligence comunity was the Al Qaida was going to do something not nice to America, sometime in the future, But Bin Laden should have been Clinton's highest priority.  Meanwhile, Bush, who got multiple reports that an Al, Qaida attack was "imminent", and the the US should strengthen its security - which he ignored - should get a pass on the attack that was on *his watch*, and we should blamed Clinton for that.
> 
> But, *I'm* the asswipe.  Feel free to piss up a rope with your partisan bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They knew about the islamic threat and the attacks on the Kobar Towers, the Cole, the First world Trade center........and they knew about bin laden........and he ignored it....having bribes to accept....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More partisan bullshit.  The "Islamic threat" was reported *by the intelligence professionals* as vague, and non-actionable.  That is the fact you simply cannot get around, when you try to lay Bush's Twin Tower bombings at the feet of Clinton.  Hell, you're even lumping in organizations that had nothing to do with 9/11 into the mix to try and make it sound worse than it was.  You're no better than Bush, and Cheney, trying to tie Hussein to Bin Laden in the minds of Americans to justify their War of Choice against Iraq.
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?  He had 13 different terrorist attacks under his 8 years compared to Clinton's 6.  Anyway you look at it Cowboy Dubya was a clusterfuck of a President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Bush's twin tower bombing......after the first time they tried it under Clinton....you mean that one?
> 
> *Those organizations are all muslim organizations*...but nice deflection moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has to be about the most asinine thing I have ever read, you retard.  So, what?  "They're all just a bunch of camel jockeys to me," right?
Click to expand...



No asshole...that is racist...the fact that they are all radical muslims is the fucking point.......


----------



## Rustic

Coyote said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers are radical Muslims in your area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were referring to SANDY HOOK.  Sheesh, can't you guys follow a conversation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Progressive socialist, the hate we saw acted out on a bunch a little kids...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clutching at straws here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, show us where Adam Lanza was a conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth is, he had no identifiable political leanings, though rightwingers claim he was a registered democrat there is no evidence to support he was registered in any party.
> 
> Were the Five Recent/Worst Mass Murderers in the US Democrats?
> The Sandy Hook Shooter, Adam Lanza, also named in this list, was psychologically disturbed from an early age and *had no known political affiliation or leanings*. He was home schooled by his controlling mother…who also happened to be an active survivalist, stockpiling weapons and provisions and training her sons in semi-automatic weapons use in expectation of a violent future event. There is evidence that the shooting was triggered by his mother’s stated intention to have him institutionalized.
> 
> His mother on the other hand, was a rightwing gun nut.
Click to expand...

And he shot her dead...


----------



## Czernobog

2aguy said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You wanna go down that rabbit hole? How about because Regan armed, and trained Bin Laden, and his terrorists.
> 
> So, how far back you wanna take this?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton had attack after attack on this country and did nothing asswipe....the Kobar Towers, the first World trade center bombing, the attack on the Cole....and couldn't be bothered with it because it would have distracted him and his wife from selling the lincoln bedroom....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three on US soil in 8 years, one of which was Timothy McVey, so he doesn't really count.  Khobar Tower was Hezbollah, so how that is at all related to the 9/11 Al Qaida attack, I have no idea.  If you're referring to the Bojinka Plot, it never got anywhere.  So, you got 6 attacks, total in 8 years, only three of which actually happened on US soil, of which 2 wsere Al Qaida.  Furthermore, the most actionable intelligence that Clinton got from the intelligence comunity was the Al Qaida was going to do something not nice to America, sometime in the future, But Bin Laden should have been Clinton's highest priority.  Meanwhile, Bush, who got multiple reports that an Al, Qaida attack was "imminent", and the the US should strengthen its security - which he ignored - should get a pass on the attack that was on *his watch*, and we should blamed Clinton for that.
> 
> But, *I'm* the asswipe.  Feel free to piss up a rope with your partisan bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They knew about the islamic threat and the attacks on the Kobar Towers, the Cole, the First world Trade center........and they knew about bin laden........and he ignored it....having bribes to accept....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More partisan bullshit.  The "Islamic threat" was reported *by the intelligence professionals* as vague, and non-actionable.  That is the fact you simply cannot get around, when you try to lay Bush's Twin Tower bombings at the feet of Clinton.  Hell, you're even lumping in organizations that had nothing to do with 9/11 into the mix to try and make it sound worse than it was.  You're no better than Bush, and Cheney, trying to tie Hussein to Bin Laden in the minds of Americans to justify their War of Choice against Iraq.
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?  He had 13 different terrorist attacks under his 8 years compared to Clinton's 6.  Anyway you look at it Cowboy Dubya was a clusterfuck of a President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?
> 
> You mean besides invading two muslim countries and reshaping the entire American intelligence system....besides that?
Click to expand...

And, yet, he allowed 13 different attacks against American targets.  And who was it that accomplished what he couldn't - getting Bin Laden?  Furthermore The enemy is *Muslims?!?!  *As in* all* Muslims?!?!?  Really you bigoted fuck?!?!?


----------



## Muhammed

Vandalshandle said:


> One of the fun things about being an old man is that one can still remember history that happened in their own lifetime. For example:
> 
> Carter decided that America would boycott the Olympics, because the Soviet Union invaded Afghanistan. He even sent Ali to African Countries to get them to do the same. They laughed at Ali over American hypocrisy, and Ali asked to come home.
> 
> Reagan armed the afghans to fight the Soviets.
> 
> Bush invaded Afghanistan, who fought back using weapons supplied by Reagan
> 
> We occupied Afghanistan for 13 years, and then were amazed to discover that Afghanistan resented that fact.
> 
> ...and the beat goes on....


Your ignorance does not impress me at all.


----------



## Crixus

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea!  I would start by clamping down on the people that are committing these horrific barbaric acts, MUSLIMS.
> 
> 
> 
> White christians are committing these horrible acts as well. Should we put white christians in concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it.. Don't tell me, SHOW ME PROOF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...Christians are not doing these things...nothing in Christianity allows followers to commit murder...murder is part of Islamic doctrine....
> 
> You can't call yourself a vegan then go and eat a steak......if you eat the steak you are not a vegan....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both those guys declared themselves christian. You may be uncomfortable with that fact but it doesnt change reality.
Click to expand...


Declared or not,  Muslims, self proclaimed or not are Killing more people then Christians are in the name of Gawd. For all the hate directed at Jerry Falwell, Pat Robertson, or any of the other big TV Christian guys you have yet to see any of them alive or dead directing Christians to go kill apostates during Christmas, Hannuka, or Easter. This Is the case with the religion of peace. These Muslems are directed to kill and they are. When they get sick of killing us in the name of their god they will go back to Killing and raping each other in the name of Allah. It's a fact.


----------



## Czernobog

2aguy said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three on US soil in 8 years, one of which was Timothy McVey, so he doesn't really count.  Khobar Tower was Hezbollah, so how that is at all related to the 9/11 Al Qaida attack, I have no idea.  If you're referring to the Bojinka Plot, it never got anywhere.  So, you got 6 attacks, total in 8 years, only three of which actually happened on US soil, of which 2 wsere Al Qaida.  Furthermore, the most actionable intelligence that Clinton got from the intelligence comunity was the Al Qaida was going to do something not nice to America, sometime in the future, But Bin Laden should have been Clinton's highest priority.  Meanwhile, Bush, who got multiple reports that an Al, Qaida attack was "imminent", and the the US should strengthen its security - which he ignored - should get a pass on the attack that was on *his watch*, and we should blamed Clinton for that.
> 
> But, *I'm* the asswipe.  Feel free to piss up a rope with your partisan bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They knew about the islamic threat and the attacks on the Kobar Towers, the Cole, the First world Trade center........and they knew about bin laden........and he ignored it....having bribes to accept....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More partisan bullshit.  The "Islamic threat" was reported *by the intelligence professionals* as vague, and non-actionable.  That is the fact you simply cannot get around, when you try to lay Bush's Twin Tower bombings at the feet of Clinton.  Hell, you're even lumping in organizations that had nothing to do with 9/11 into the mix to try and make it sound worse than it was.  You're no better than Bush, and Cheney, trying to tie Hussein to Bin Laden in the minds of Americans to justify their War of Choice against Iraq.
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?  He had 13 different terrorist attacks under his 8 years compared to Clinton's 6.  Anyway you look at it Cowboy Dubya was a clusterfuck of a President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Bush's twin tower bombing......after the first time they tried it under Clinton....you mean that one?
> 
> *Those organizations are all muslim organizations*...but nice deflection moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has to be about the most asinine thing I have ever read, you retard.  So, what?  "They're all just a bunch of camel jockeys to me," right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No asshole...that is racist...the fact that they are all radical muslims is the fucking point.......
Click to expand...

With entirely different leadership structures you ignorant asshat!  Which means they *can't* all be lumped together as one big pot o' "Muslim Fuckheads".  Jesus *Christ* how do we produce such stupid people in this country!!!!


----------



## LoneLaugher

Rustic said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You wanna go down that rabbit hole? How about because Regan armed, and trained Bin Laden, and his terrorists.
> 
> So, how far back you wanna take this?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton had attack after attack on this country and did nothing asswipe....the Kobar Towers, the first World trade center bombing, the attack on the Cole....and couldn't be bothered with it because it would have distracted him and his wife from selling the lincoln bedroom....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three on US soil in 8 years, one of which was Timothy McVey, so he doesn't really count.  Khobar Tower was Hezbollah, so how that is at all related to the 9/11 Al Qaida attack, I have no idea.  If you're referring to the Bojinka Plot, it never got anywhere.  So, you got 6 attacks, total in 8 years, only three of which actually happened on US soil, of which 2 wsere Al Qaida.  Furthermore, the most actionable intelligence that Clinton got from the intelligence comunity was the Al Qaida was going to do something not nice to America, sometime in the future, But Bin Laden should have been Clinton's highest priority.  Meanwhile, Bush, who got multiple reports that an Al, Qaida attack was "imminent", and the the US should strengthen its security - which he ignored - should get a pass on the attack that was on *his watch*, and we should blamed Clinton for that.
> 
> But, *I'm* the asswipe.  Feel free to piss up a rope with your partisan bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They knew about the islamic threat and the attacks on the Kobar Towers, the Cole, the First world Trade center........and they knew about bin laden........and he ignored it....having bribes to accept....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More partisan bullshit.  The "Islamic threat" was reported *by the intelligence professionals* as vague, and non-actionable.  That is the fact you simply cannot get around, when you try to lay Bush's Twin Tower bombings at the feet of Clinton.  Hell, you're even lumping in organizations that had nothing to do with 9/11 into the mix to try and make it sound worse than it was.  You're no better than Bush, and Cheney, trying to tie Hussein to Bin Laden in the minds of Americans to justify their War of Choice against Iraq.
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?  He had 13 different terrorist attacks under his 8 years compared to Clinton's 6.  Anyway you look at it Cowboy Dubya was a clusterfuck of a President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All career politicians, you can not expect a career politician to protect the American people… not in their nature
Click to expand...


What are you, a baby? You need protection? 

There has never been a safer time to be an American. Ever.


----------



## Asclepias

Crixus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> White christians are committing these horrible acts as well. Should we put white christians in concentration camps?
> 
> 
> 
> Link it.. Don't tell me, SHOW ME PROOF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...Christians are not doing these things...nothing in Christianity allows followers to commit murder...murder is part of Islamic doctrine....
> 
> You can't call yourself a vegan then go and eat a steak......if you eat the steak you are not a vegan....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both those guys declared themselves christian. You may be uncomfortable with that fact but it doesnt change reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Declared or not,  Muslims, self proclaimed or not are Killing more people then Christians are in the name of Gawd. For all the hate directed at Jerry Falwell, Pat Robertson, or any of the other big TV Christian guys you have yet to see any of them alive or dead directing Christians to go kill apostates during Christmas, Hannuka, or Easter. This Is the case with the religion of peace. These Muslems are directed to kill and they are. When they get sick of killing us in the name of their god they will go back to Killing and raping each other in the name of Allah. It's a fact.
Click to expand...

OK guy.


----------



## dani67

bullwinkle said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> God damn Democrats, always hatin' on the gays....
> 
> 
> 
> He was a registered Democrat, he did some hate'n on them gays at that nightclub... Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't really taking your cues from some unconfirmed internet meme, are you?  No one in law enforcement has given any such information.  No news source is providing such details.  But, if an anonymous internet meme said it, it must be so, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progressives always side with Islam...
> The God of Islam
> *MUHAMMAD*
> 
> Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.
> 
> *What is important to understand is that none of these depraved and criminal acts are seen as crimes to Muslims, except if they are committed by someone else. *They are all holy, divine acts that their own prophet indulged in and therefore they have been given the stamp of validation as the moral code to be emulated by all Muslim men. They are all Sunna [The traditional portion of Muslim law based on Muhammad’s words or acts, accepted (together with the Koran) as authoritative by Muslims].
> 
> 
> Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.
> 
> Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.
> 
> Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.
> 
> Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.
> 
> Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?
> 
> Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.
> 
> Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).
> 
> Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.
> 
> Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.
> 
> Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.
> 
> Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.
> 
> Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.
> 
> Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.
> 
> Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.
> 
> Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.
> 
> Married his daughter–in–law.
> 
> Approved prostitution.
> 
> Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.
> 
> Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.
> 
> Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.
> 
> Advocated suicide attacks.
> 
> Executed apostates and homosexuals.
> 
> Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.
> 
> Honor killings of Muslim women and children.
> 
> Beat alcoholics.  Lied.
> 
> Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.
> 
> Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.
> 
> Tortured a man out of greed.
> 
> Looted and plundered.
> 
> Preached hate for people of other religions.
> 
> Extorted money from other religions
> 
> Forced conversions to Islam
> 
> Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leviticus 20:13, "If there is a man who lies with a male as those who lie with a woman, both of them have committed a detestable act; they shall surely be put to death. Their bloodguiltness is upon them."
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So... you saying the terrorist was doing God's will?
Click to expand...


no


----------



## 2aguy

Czernobog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton had attack after attack on this country and did nothing asswipe....the Kobar Towers, the first World trade center bombing, the attack on the Cole....and couldn't be bothered with it because it would have distracted him and his wife from selling the lincoln bedroom....
> 
> 
> 
> Three on US soil in 8 years, one of which was Timothy McVey, so he doesn't really count.  Khobar Tower was Hezbollah, so how that is at all related to the 9/11 Al Qaida attack, I have no idea.  If you're referring to the Bojinka Plot, it never got anywhere.  So, you got 6 attacks, total in 8 years, only three of which actually happened on US soil, of which 2 wsere Al Qaida.  Furthermore, the most actionable intelligence that Clinton got from the intelligence comunity was the Al Qaida was going to do something not nice to America, sometime in the future, But Bin Laden should have been Clinton's highest priority.  Meanwhile, Bush, who got multiple reports that an Al, Qaida attack was "imminent", and the the US should strengthen its security - which he ignored - should get a pass on the attack that was on *his watch*, and we should blamed Clinton for that.
> 
> But, *I'm* the asswipe.  Feel free to piss up a rope with your partisan bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They knew about the islamic threat and the attacks on the Kobar Towers, the Cole, the First world Trade center........and they knew about bin laden........and he ignored it....having bribes to accept....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More partisan bullshit.  The "Islamic threat" was reported *by the intelligence professionals* as vague, and non-actionable.  That is the fact you simply cannot get around, when you try to lay Bush's Twin Tower bombings at the feet of Clinton.  Hell, you're even lumping in organizations that had nothing to do with 9/11 into the mix to try and make it sound worse than it was.  You're no better than Bush, and Cheney, trying to tie Hussein to Bin Laden in the minds of Americans to justify their War of Choice against Iraq.
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?  He had 13 different terrorist attacks under his 8 years compared to Clinton's 6.  Anyway you look at it Cowboy Dubya was a clusterfuck of a President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?
> 
> You mean besides invading two muslim countries and reshaping the entire American intelligence system....besides that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, yet, he allowed 13 different attacks against American targets.  And who was it that accomplished what he couldn't - getting Bin Laden?  Furthermore The enemy is *Muslims?!?!  *As in* all* Muslims?!?!?  Really you bigoted fuck?!?!?
Click to expand...


Yeah.....nice of you to ignore the invasion of two terrorist supporting countries with the entire might of the American military and reworking the entire American intelligence system that had been handicapped by clinton to keep them from finding out he was selling secrets to the Chinese........

Nice of you to ignore all of that....


obama didn't want to kill osama.....Leon Penetta told him to do it....and the only reason they found him was everything Bush had put in place to do it.......drones by themeslves wouldn't have gotten the job done...and all obama does is drone people....


----------



## Rustic

LoneLaugher said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton had attack after attack on this country and did nothing asswipe....the Kobar Towers, the first World trade center bombing, the attack on the Cole....and couldn't be bothered with it because it would have distracted him and his wife from selling the lincoln bedroom....
> 
> 
> 
> Three on US soil in 8 years, one of which was Timothy McVey, so he doesn't really count.  Khobar Tower was Hezbollah, so how that is at all related to the 9/11 Al Qaida attack, I have no idea.  If you're referring to the Bojinka Plot, it never got anywhere.  So, you got 6 attacks, total in 8 years, only three of which actually happened on US soil, of which 2 wsere Al Qaida.  Furthermore, the most actionable intelligence that Clinton got from the intelligence comunity was the Al Qaida was going to do something not nice to America, sometime in the future, But Bin Laden should have been Clinton's highest priority.  Meanwhile, Bush, who got multiple reports that an Al, Qaida attack was "imminent", and the the US should strengthen its security - which he ignored - should get a pass on the attack that was on *his watch*, and we should blamed Clinton for that.
> 
> But, *I'm* the asswipe.  Feel free to piss up a rope with your partisan bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They knew about the islamic threat and the attacks on the Kobar Towers, the Cole, the First world Trade center........and they knew about bin laden........and he ignored it....having bribes to accept....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More partisan bullshit.  The "Islamic threat" was reported *by the intelligence professionals* as vague, and non-actionable.  That is the fact you simply cannot get around, when you try to lay Bush's Twin Tower bombings at the feet of Clinton.  Hell, you're even lumping in organizations that had nothing to do with 9/11 into the mix to try and make it sound worse than it was.  You're no better than Bush, and Cheney, trying to tie Hussein to Bin Laden in the minds of Americans to justify their War of Choice against Iraq.
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?  He had 13 different terrorist attacks under his 8 years compared to Clinton's 6.  Anyway you look at it Cowboy Dubya was a clusterfuck of a President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All career politicians, you can not expect a career politician to protect the American people… not in their nature
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you, a baby? You need protection?
> 
> There has never been a safer time to be an American. Ever.
Click to expand...

Never said that, just the fact that it's not in their nature to protect US population. Just the facts baby


----------



## Asclepias

Muhammed said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the fun things about being an old man is that one can still remember history that happened in their own lifetime. For example:
> 
> Carter decided that America would boycott the Olympics, because the Soviet Union invaded Afghanistan. He even sent Ali to African Countries to get them to do the same. They laughed at Ali over American hypocrisy, and Ali asked to come home.
> 
> Reagan armed the afghans to fight the Soviets.
> 
> Bush invaded Afghanistan, who fought back using weapons supplied by Reagan
> 
> We occupied Afghanistan for 13 years, and then were amazed to discover that Afghanistan resented that fact.
> 
> ...and the beat goes on....
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance does not impress me at all.
Click to expand...

Youre ignorance is very impressive. i dont think I've seen anyone on your level of ignorance.


----------



## namvet

the news just said he was a registered democrat. nice going Osama. anymore killers on your agenda??


----------



## 2aguy

LoneLaugher said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton had attack after attack on this country and did nothing asswipe....the Kobar Towers, the first World trade center bombing, the attack on the Cole....and couldn't be bothered with it because it would have distracted him and his wife from selling the lincoln bedroom....
> 
> 
> 
> Three on US soil in 8 years, one of which was Timothy McVey, so he doesn't really count.  Khobar Tower was Hezbollah, so how that is at all related to the 9/11 Al Qaida attack, I have no idea.  If you're referring to the Bojinka Plot, it never got anywhere.  So, you got 6 attacks, total in 8 years, only three of which actually happened on US soil, of which 2 wsere Al Qaida.  Furthermore, the most actionable intelligence that Clinton got from the intelligence comunity was the Al Qaida was going to do something not nice to America, sometime in the future, But Bin Laden should have been Clinton's highest priority.  Meanwhile, Bush, who got multiple reports that an Al, Qaida attack was "imminent", and the the US should strengthen its security - which he ignored - should get a pass on the attack that was on *his watch*, and we should blamed Clinton for that.
> 
> But, *I'm* the asswipe.  Feel free to piss up a rope with your partisan bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They knew about the islamic threat and the attacks on the Kobar Towers, the Cole, the First world Trade center........and they knew about bin laden........and he ignored it....having bribes to accept....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More partisan bullshit.  The "Islamic threat" was reported *by the intelligence professionals* as vague, and non-actionable.  That is the fact you simply cannot get around, when you try to lay Bush's Twin Tower bombings at the feet of Clinton.  Hell, you're even lumping in organizations that had nothing to do with 9/11 into the mix to try and make it sound worse than it was.  You're no better than Bush, and Cheney, trying to tie Hussein to Bin Laden in the minds of Americans to justify their War of Choice against Iraq.
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?  He had 13 different terrorist attacks under his 8 years compared to Clinton's 6.  Anyway you look at it Cowboy Dubya was a clusterfuck of a President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All career politicians, you can not expect a career politician to protect the American people… not in their nature
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you, a baby? You need protection?
> 
> There has never been a safer time to be an American. Ever.
Click to expand...



Yes....exactly...thanks for acknowledging that normal, law abiding people carrying guns does not make a society less safe....

Since the 1990s more Americans now own and actually carry guns...the quick look shows that 4.7 million Americans in 2007 carried guns...up from about 2 million in the 1990s......and right now 13 million Americans carry guns for self defense....

And our violent crime rate did not increase......our gun murder rate did not increase......in fact...both went down, not up....

So thank you for supporting the NRA and their position on Concealed carry...who knew you were a member?


----------



## Asclepias

namvet said:


> the news just said he was a registered democrat. nice going Osama. anymore killers on your agenda??


Osama is dead dude. You seeing ghosts?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Rustic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three on US soil in 8 years, one of which was Timothy McVey, so he doesn't really count.  Khobar Tower was Hezbollah, so how that is at all related to the 9/11 Al Qaida attack, I have no idea.  If you're referring to the Bojinka Plot, it never got anywhere.  So, you got 6 attacks, total in 8 years, only three of which actually happened on US soil, of which 2 wsere Al Qaida.  Furthermore, the most actionable intelligence that Clinton got from the intelligence comunity was the Al Qaida was going to do something not nice to America, sometime in the future, But Bin Laden should have been Clinton's highest priority.  Meanwhile, Bush, who got multiple reports that an Al, Qaida attack was "imminent", and the the US should strengthen its security - which he ignored - should get a pass on the attack that was on *his watch*, and we should blamed Clinton for that.
> 
> But, *I'm* the asswipe.  Feel free to piss up a rope with your partisan bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They knew about the islamic threat and the attacks on the Kobar Towers, the Cole, the First world Trade center........and they knew about bin laden........and he ignored it....having bribes to accept....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More partisan bullshit.  The "Islamic threat" was reported *by the intelligence professionals* as vague, and non-actionable.  That is the fact you simply cannot get around, when you try to lay Bush's Twin Tower bombings at the feet of Clinton.  Hell, you're even lumping in organizations that had nothing to do with 9/11 into the mix to try and make it sound worse than it was.  You're no better than Bush, and Cheney, trying to tie Hussein to Bin Laden in the minds of Americans to justify their War of Choice against Iraq.
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?  He had 13 different terrorist attacks under his 8 years compared to Clinton's 6.  Anyway you look at it Cowboy Dubya was a clusterfuck of a President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All career politicians, you can not expect a career politician to protect the American people… not in their nature
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you, a baby? You need protection?
> 
> There has never been a safer time to be an American. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said that, just the fact that it's not in their nature to protect US population. Just the facts baby
Click to expand...


Bullshit. They all have that as a primary concern. And I'm happy to not look to a single person for my safety. That's weird and smacks of authoritarianism. No thanks.


----------



## Crixus

Asclepias said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link it.. Don't tell me, SHOW ME PROOF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...Christians are not doing these things...nothing in Christianity allows followers to commit murder...murder is part of Islamic doctrine....
> 
> You can't call yourself a vegan then go and eat a steak......if you eat the steak you are not a vegan....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both those guys declared themselves christian. You may be uncomfortable with that fact but it doesnt change reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Declared or not,  Muslims, self proclaimed or not are Killing more people then Christians are in the name of Gawd. For all the hate directed at Jerry Falwell, Pat Robertson, or any of the other big TV Christian guys you have yet to see any of them alive or dead directing Christians to go kill apostates during Christmas, Hannuka, or Easter. This Is the case with the religion of peace. These Muslems are directed to kill and they are. When they get sick of killing us in the name of their god they will go back to Killing and raping each other in the name of Allah. It's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK guy.
Click to expand...


World wide name 5 killings done in the name of God as a directive of any mainstream Christian organization. I already have five for the last three for ya out of thousands done by Muslems. You can't, you won't, because you know I'm right.


----------



## Czernobog

2aguy said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three on US soil in 8 years, one of which was Timothy McVey, so he doesn't really count.  Khobar Tower was Hezbollah, so how that is at all related to the 9/11 Al Qaida attack, I have no idea.  If you're referring to the Bojinka Plot, it never got anywhere.  So, you got 6 attacks, total in 8 years, only three of which actually happened on US soil, of which 2 wsere Al Qaida.  Furthermore, the most actionable intelligence that Clinton got from the intelligence comunity was the Al Qaida was going to do something not nice to America, sometime in the future, But Bin Laden should have been Clinton's highest priority.  Meanwhile, Bush, who got multiple reports that an Al, Qaida attack was "imminent", and the the US should strengthen its security - which he ignored - should get a pass on the attack that was on *his watch*, and we should blamed Clinton for that.
> 
> But, *I'm* the asswipe.  Feel free to piss up a rope with your partisan bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They knew about the islamic threat and the attacks on the Kobar Towers, the Cole, the First world Trade center........and they knew about bin laden........and he ignored it....having bribes to accept....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More partisan bullshit.  The "Islamic threat" was reported *by the intelligence professionals* as vague, and non-actionable.  That is the fact you simply cannot get around, when you try to lay Bush's Twin Tower bombings at the feet of Clinton.  Hell, you're even lumping in organizations that had nothing to do with 9/11 into the mix to try and make it sound worse than it was.  You're no better than Bush, and Cheney, trying to tie Hussein to Bin Laden in the minds of Americans to justify their War of Choice against Iraq.
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?  He had 13 different terrorist attacks under his 8 years compared to Clinton's 6.  Anyway you look at it Cowboy Dubya was a clusterfuck of a President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?
> 
> You mean besides invading two muslim countries and reshaping the entire American intelligence system....besides that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, yet, he allowed 13 different attacks against American targets.  And who was it that accomplished what he couldn't - getting Bin Laden?  Furthermore The enemy is *Muslims?!?!  *As in* all* Muslims?!?!?  Really you bigoted fuck?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.....nice of you to ignore the invasion of two terrorist supporting countries with the entire might of the American military and reworking the entire American intelligence system that had been handicapped by clinton to keep them from finding out he was selling secrets to the Chinese........
Click to expand...


Nice of you to ignore all of that....


obama didn't want to kill osama.....Leon Penetta told him to do it....and the only reason they found him was everything Bush had put in place to do it.......drones by themeslves wouldn't have gotten the job done...and all obama does is drone people....[/QUOTE]
What a fucking moron.  Get back to me when you figure out that not all terrorist organizations are related, so attacking Iraq did *nothing* to protect Americans, or to get justice for the victims of 9/11.


----------



## LoneLaugher

2aguy said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three on US soil in 8 years, one of which was Timothy McVey, so he doesn't really count.  Khobar Tower was Hezbollah, so how that is at all related to the 9/11 Al Qaida attack, I have no idea.  If you're referring to the Bojinka Plot, it never got anywhere.  So, you got 6 attacks, total in 8 years, only three of which actually happened on US soil, of which 2 wsere Al Qaida.  Furthermore, the most actionable intelligence that Clinton got from the intelligence comunity was the Al Qaida was going to do something not nice to America, sometime in the future, But Bin Laden should have been Clinton's highest priority.  Meanwhile, Bush, who got multiple reports that an Al, Qaida attack was "imminent", and the the US should strengthen its security - which he ignored - should get a pass on the attack that was on *his watch*, and we should blamed Clinton for that.
> 
> But, *I'm* the asswipe.  Feel free to piss up a rope with your partisan bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They knew about the islamic threat and the attacks on the Kobar Towers, the Cole, the First world Trade center........and they knew about bin laden........and he ignored it....having bribes to accept....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More partisan bullshit.  The "Islamic threat" was reported *by the intelligence professionals* as vague, and non-actionable.  That is the fact you simply cannot get around, when you try to lay Bush's Twin Tower bombings at the feet of Clinton.  Hell, you're even lumping in organizations that had nothing to do with 9/11 into the mix to try and make it sound worse than it was.  You're no better than Bush, and Cheney, trying to tie Hussein to Bin Laden in the minds of Americans to justify their War of Choice against Iraq.
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?  He had 13 different terrorist attacks under his 8 years compared to Clinton's 6.  Anyway you look at it Cowboy Dubya was a clusterfuck of a President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All career politicians, you can not expect a career politician to protect the American people… not in their nature
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you, a baby? You need protection?
> 
> There has never been a safer time to be an American. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....exactly...thanks for acknowledging that normal, law abiding people carrying guns does not make a society less safe....
> 
> Since the 1990s more Americans now own and actually carry guns...the quick look shows that 4.7 million Americans in 2007 carried guns...up from about 2 million in the 1990s......and right now 13 million Americans carry guns for self defense....
> 
> And our violent crime rate did not increase......our gun murder rate did not increase......in fact...both went down, not up....
> 
> So thank you for supporting the NRA and their position on Concealed carry...who knew you were a member?
Click to expand...


You are talking guns again today? How unusual!


----------



## 2aguy

Crixus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...Christians are not doing these things...nothing in Christianity allows followers to commit murder...murder is part of Islamic doctrine....
> 
> You can't call yourself a vegan then go and eat a steak......if you eat the steak you are not a vegan....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both those guys declared themselves christian. You may be uncomfortable with that fact but it doesnt change reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Declared or not,  Muslims, self proclaimed or not are Killing more people then Christians are in the name of Gawd. For all the hate directed at Jerry Falwell, Pat Robertson, or any of the other big TV Christian guys you have yet to see any of them alive or dead directing Christians to go kill apostates during Christmas, Hannuka, or Easter. This Is the case with the religion of peace. These Muslems are directed to kill and they are. When they get sick of killing us in the name of their god they will go back to Killing and raping each other in the name of Allah. It's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> World wide name 5 killings done in the name of God as a directive of any mainstream Christian organization. I already have five for the last three for ya out of thousands done by Muslems. You can't, you won't, because you know I'm right.
Click to expand...



and you have an entire muslim country...Iran...actually supporting with money, men and training, muslim terrorists around the world......and entire country run by members of that religion....


----------



## Rustic

LoneLaugher said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They knew about the islamic threat and the attacks on the Kobar Towers, the Cole, the First world Trade center........and they knew about bin laden........and he ignored it....having bribes to accept....
> 
> 
> 
> More partisan bullshit.  The "Islamic threat" was reported *by the intelligence professionals* as vague, and non-actionable.  That is the fact you simply cannot get around, when you try to lay Bush's Twin Tower bombings at the feet of Clinton.  Hell, you're even lumping in organizations that had nothing to do with 9/11 into the mix to try and make it sound worse than it was.  You're no better than Bush, and Cheney, trying to tie Hussein to Bin Laden in the minds of Americans to justify their War of Choice against Iraq.
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?  He had 13 different terrorist attacks under his 8 years compared to Clinton's 6.  Anyway you look at it Cowboy Dubya was a clusterfuck of a President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All career politicians, you can not expect a career politician to protect the American people… not in their nature
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you, a baby? You need protection?
> 
> There has never been a safer time to be an American. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said that, just the fact that it's not in their nature to protect US population. Just the facts baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. They all have that as a primary concern. And I'm happy to not look to a single person for my safety. That's weird and smacks of authoritarianism. No thanks.
Click to expand...

If I have to look to a career politician for my safety, I'm already dead…


----------



## Asclepias

Crixus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...Christians are not doing these things...nothing in Christianity allows followers to commit murder...murder is part of Islamic doctrine....
> 
> You can't call yourself a vegan then go and eat a steak......if you eat the steak you are not a vegan....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both those guys declared themselves christian. You may be uncomfortable with that fact but it doesnt change reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Declared or not,  Muslims, self proclaimed or not are Killing more people then Christians are in the name of Gawd. For all the hate directed at Jerry Falwell, Pat Robertson, or any of the other big TV Christian guys you have yet to see any of them alive or dead directing Christians to go kill apostates during Christmas, Hannuka, or Easter. This Is the case with the religion of peace. These Muslems are directed to kill and they are. When they get sick of killing us in the name of their god they will go back to Killing and raping each other in the name of Allah. It's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> World wide name 5 killings done in the name of God as a directive of any mainstream Christian organization. I already have five for the last three for ya out of thousands done by Muslems. You can't, you won't, because you know I'm right.
Click to expand...

I already did. Read the thread.


----------



## dani67

terrorist is dead ?


----------



## 2aguy

LoneLaugher said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They knew about the islamic threat and the attacks on the Kobar Towers, the Cole, the First world Trade center........and they knew about bin laden........and he ignored it....having bribes to accept....
> 
> 
> 
> More partisan bullshit.  The "Islamic threat" was reported *by the intelligence professionals* as vague, and non-actionable.  That is the fact you simply cannot get around, when you try to lay Bush's Twin Tower bombings at the feet of Clinton.  Hell, you're even lumping in organizations that had nothing to do with 9/11 into the mix to try and make it sound worse than it was.  You're no better than Bush, and Cheney, trying to tie Hussein to Bin Laden in the minds of Americans to justify their War of Choice against Iraq.
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?  He had 13 different terrorist attacks under his 8 years compared to Clinton's 6.  Anyway you look at it Cowboy Dubya was a clusterfuck of a President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All career politicians, you can not expect a career politician to protect the American people… not in their nature
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you, a baby? You need protection?
> 
> There has never been a safer time to be an American. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....exactly...thanks for acknowledging that normal, law abiding people carrying guns does not make a society less safe....
> 
> Since the 1990s more Americans now own and actually carry guns...the quick look shows that 4.7 million Americans in 2007 carried guns...up from about 2 million in the 1990s......and right now 13 million Americans carry guns for self defense....
> 
> And our violent crime rate did not increase......our gun murder rate did not increase......in fact...both went down, not up....
> 
> So thank you for supporting the NRA and their position on Concealed carry...who knew you were a member?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are talking guns again today? How unusual!
Click to expand...



And of course...with that lame post you confirm i was right......normal, law abiding people carrying guns for self defense does not increase the gun murder rate, the violent crime rate or crime in general........and more Americans are now carrying guns for self defense than ever before.....2 million in the 90s, 4.7 million in 2007 and now 13 million in 2016....and the violent crime a rate and the gun murder rate actually went down.....

Thanks for your support of the NRA position on concealed carry........


----------



## PredFan

Is it safe to say that Pulse has flatlined?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Rustic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> More partisan bullshit.  The "Islamic threat" was reported *by the intelligence professionals* as vague, and non-actionable.  That is the fact you simply cannot get around, when you try to lay Bush's Twin Tower bombings at the feet of Clinton.  Hell, you're even lumping in organizations that had nothing to do with 9/11 into the mix to try and make it sound worse than it was.  You're no better than Bush, and Cheney, trying to tie Hussein to Bin Laden in the minds of Americans to justify their War of Choice against Iraq.
> 
> By the way, why wasn't Bush more aggressive, and vigilant with terrorists?  He had 13 different terrorist attacks under his 8 years compared to Clinton's 6.  Anyway you look at it Cowboy Dubya was a clusterfuck of a President.
> 
> 
> 
> All career politicians, you can not expect a career politician to protect the American people… not in their nature
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you, a baby? You need protection?
> 
> There has never been a safer time to be an American. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said that, just the fact that it's not in their nature to protect US population. Just the facts baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. They all have that as a primary concern. And I'm happy to not look to a single person for my safety. That's weird and smacks of authoritarianism. No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I have to look to a career politician for my safety, I'm already dead…
Click to expand...


You don't. It is called the American military. Idiot. 

And..I will put words in your mouth. You think Trump is the way to be safe. That's you begging for a despot. Plain and simple.


----------



## 2aguy

LoneLaugher said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> All career politicians, you can not expect a career politician to protect the American people… not in their nature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you, a baby? You need protection?
> 
> There has never been a safer time to be an American. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said that, just the fact that it's not in their nature to protect US population. Just the facts baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. They all have that as a primary concern. And I'm happy to not look to a single person for my safety. That's weird and smacks of authoritarianism. No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I have to look to a career politician for my safety, I'm already dead…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. It is called the American military. Idiot.
> 
> And..I will put words in your mouth. You think Trump is the way to be safe. That's you begging for a despot. Plain and simple.
Click to expand...



You are voting for one simply because she is a democrat......


----------



## Rustic

LoneLaugher said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> All career politicians, you can not expect a career politician to protect the American people… not in their nature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you, a baby? You need protection?
> 
> There has never been a safer time to be an American. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said that, just the fact that it's not in their nature to protect US population. Just the facts baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. They all have that as a primary concern. And I'm happy to not look to a single person for my safety. That's weird and smacks of authoritarianism. No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I have to look to a career politician for my safety, I'm already dead…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. It is called the American military. Idiot.
> 
> And..I will put words in your mouth. You think Trump is the way to be safe. That's you begging for a despot. Plain and simple.
Click to expand...

The American military and career politicians have two different goals. dumb fuck


----------



## LoneLaugher

2aguy said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you, a baby? You need protection?
> 
> There has never been a safer time to be an American. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that, just the fact that it's not in their nature to protect US population. Just the facts baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. They all have that as a primary concern. And I'm happy to not look to a single person for my safety. That's weird and smacks of authoritarianism. No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I have to look to a career politician for my safety, I'm already dead…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. It is called the American military. Idiot.
> 
> And..I will put words in your mouth. You think Trump is the way to be safe. That's you begging for a despot. Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are voting for one simply because she is a democrat......
Click to expand...


You are crazed.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Rustic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you, a baby? You need protection?
> 
> There has never been a safer time to be an American. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that, just the fact that it's not in their nature to protect US population. Just the facts baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. They all have that as a primary concern. And I'm happy to not look to a single person for my safety. That's weird and smacks of authoritarianism. No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I have to look to a career politician for my safety, I'm already dead…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. It is called the American military. Idiot.
> 
> And..I will put words in your mouth. You think Trump is the way to be safe. That's you begging for a despot. Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The American military and career politicians have two different goals. dumb fuck
Click to expand...


Not when it comes to national security, idiot.


----------



## 2aguy

LoneLaugher said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that, just the fact that it's not in their nature to protect US population. Just the facts baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. They all have that as a primary concern. And I'm happy to not look to a single person for my safety. That's weird and smacks of authoritarianism. No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I have to look to a career politician for my safety, I'm already dead…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. It is called the American military. Idiot.
> 
> And..I will put words in your mouth. You think Trump is the way to be safe. That's you begging for a despot. Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are voting for one simply because she is a democrat......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are crazed.
Click to expand...



And with that non response...thank you for acknowledging...

.normal, law abiding people carrying guns for self defense does not increase the gun murder rate, the violent crime rate or crime in general........and more Americans are now carrying guns for self defense than ever before.....2 million in the 90s, 4.7 million in 2007 and now 13 million in 2016....and the violent crime a rate and the gun murder rate actually went down.....

Thanks for your support of the NRA position on concealed carry........


----------



## Crixus

Asclepias said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...Christians are not doing these things...nothing in Christianity allows followers to commit murder...murder is part of Islamic doctrine....
> 
> You can't call yourself a vegan then go and eat a steak......if you eat the steak you are not a vegan....
> 
> 
> 
> Both those guys declared themselves christian. You may be uncomfortable with that fact but it doesnt change reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Declared or not,  Muslims, self proclaimed or not are Killing more people then Christians are in the name of Gawd. For all the hate directed at Jerry Falwell, Pat Robertson, or any of the other big TV Christian guys you have yet to see any of them alive or dead directing Christians to go kill apostates during Christmas, Hannuka, or Easter. This Is the case with the religion of peace. These Muslems are directed to kill and they are. When they get sick of killing us in the name of their god they will go back to Killing and raping each other in the name of Allah. It's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> World wide name 5 killings done in the name of God as a directive of any mainstream Christian organization. I already have five for the last three for ya out of thousands done by Muslems. You can't, you won't, because you know I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. Read the thread.
Click to expand...



I did,  but have yet to see the Pope or Billy Graham direct their flocks to kill gay people over Christmas, or for that matter, I have yet to find a mainstream Rabbi direct good,  pious Jews to do that either. See, you posted up two weirdos saying they did what they did in God's name,  fine, but they were nut jobs.  This guy and every Muslim doing all the killing has done so as a directive of their imams and their Koran not because they were moonbats . You are still wrong.


----------



## Rustic

LoneLaugher said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that, just the fact that it's not in their nature to protect US population. Just the facts baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. They all have that as a primary concern. And I'm happy to not look to a single person for my safety. That's weird and smacks of authoritarianism. No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I have to look to a career politician for my safety, I'm already dead…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. It is called the American military. Idiot.
> 
> And..I will put words in your mouth. You think Trump is the way to be safe. That's you begging for a despot. Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The American military and career politicians have two different goals. dumb fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not when it comes to national security, idiot.
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone's going buy that...


----------



## Iceweasel

PredFan said:


> Is it safe to say that Pulse has flatlined?


They'll be back on their knees in no time.


----------



## Asclepias

Crixus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both those guys declared themselves christian. You may be uncomfortable with that fact but it doesnt change reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Declared or not,  Muslims, self proclaimed or not are Killing more people then Christians are in the name of Gawd. For all the hate directed at Jerry Falwell, Pat Robertson, or any of the other big TV Christian guys you have yet to see any of them alive or dead directing Christians to go kill apostates during Christmas, Hannuka, or Easter. This Is the case with the religion of peace. These Muslems are directed to kill and they are. When they get sick of killing us in the name of their god they will go back to Killing and raping each other in the name of Allah. It's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> World wide name 5 killings done in the name of God as a directive of any mainstream Christian organization. I already have five for the last three for ya out of thousands done by Muslems. You can't, you won't, because you know I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. Read the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did,  but have yet to see the Pope or Billy Graham direct their flocks to kill gay people over Christmas, or for that matter, I have yet to find a mainstream Rabbi direct good,  pious Jews to do that either. See, you posted up two weirdos saying they did what they did in God's name,  fine, but they were nut jobs.  This guy and every Muslim doing all the killing has done so as a directive of their imams and their Koran not because they were moonbats . You are still wrong.
Click to expand...

Thats because you lack the knowledge. The Pope for example is the one that started european imperialism in the name of god.


----------



## 2aguy

LoneLaugher said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that, just the fact that it's not in their nature to protect US population. Just the facts baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. They all have that as a primary concern. And I'm happy to not look to a single person for my safety. That's weird and smacks of authoritarianism. No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I have to look to a career politician for my safety, I'm already dead…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. It is called the American military. Idiot.
> 
> And..I will put words in your mouth. You think Trump is the way to be safe. That's you begging for a despot. Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are voting for one simply because she is a democrat......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are crazed.
Click to expand...



Lone...may I call you Lone.....can I use your posts when I start threads discussing concealed carry......your accurate and fact filled view that concealed carry does not increase gun murder or violent crime would be helpful in convincing other anti-gun nut jobs that they are wrong....


----------



## PredFan

Asclepias said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Declared or not,  Muslims, self proclaimed or not are Killing more people then Christians are in the name of Gawd. For all the hate directed at Jerry Falwell, Pat Robertson, or any of the other big TV Christian guys you have yet to see any of them alive or dead directing Christians to go kill apostates during Christmas, Hannuka, or Easter. This Is the case with the religion of peace. These Muslems are directed to kill and they are. When they get sick of killing us in the name of their god they will go back to Killing and raping each other in the name of Allah. It's a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> OK guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> World wide name 5 killings done in the name of God as a directive of any mainstream Christian organization. I already have five for the last three for ya out of thousands done by Muslems. You can't, you won't, because you know I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. Read the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did,  but have yet to see the Pope or Billy Graham direct their flocks to kill gay people over Christmas, or for that matter, I have yet to find a mainstream Rabbi direct good,  pious Jews to do that either. See, you posted up two weirdos saying they did what they did in God's name,  fine, but they were nut jobs.  This guy and every Muslim doing all the killing has done so as a directive of their imams and their Koran not because they were moonbats . You are still wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because you lack the knowledge. The Pope for example is the one that started european imperialism in the name of god.
Click to expand...


I didn't know that Alexander the Great was a Pope.


----------



## koshergrl

Marianne said:


> Just heard on TV that the gunman's father said Mateen saw two gay people kissing and carrying on in front of his family and was angry which is why he may have targeted the gay community, so at least that might be a motive along with possible terrorist ties.


His father is a lying muslim pig. He targeted fags because muslims hate fags. Not because Americans hate them.


----------



## DarkFury

AvgGuyIA said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC just reported there was a controlled explosion and the gunman is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> The MO of an Islamic terrorist.  For the gays and liberals in this thread, just replace "Islamic" with Christian or conservative.
Click to expand...


----------



## LoneLaugher

2aguy said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. They all have that as a primary concern. And I'm happy to not look to a single person for my safety. That's weird and smacks of authoritarianism. No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> If I have to look to a career politician for my safety, I'm already dead…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. It is called the American military. Idiot.
> 
> And..I will put words in your mouth. You think Trump is the way to be safe. That's you begging for a despot. Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are voting for one simply because she is a democrat......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are crazed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lone...may I call you Lone.....can I use your posts when I start threads discussing concealed carry......your accurate and fact filled view that concealed carry does not increase gun murder or violent crime would be helpful in convincing other anti-gun nut jobs that they are wrong....
Click to expand...


I think you should ask yourself why....after years of full time effort.....you have yet to convince a single person to buy what you are selling. Maybe you need a new hobby.


----------



## charwin95

2aguy said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Obozo's press conference - "we still don't know the exact motive of the shooter."
> 
> The man is inept and totally unfit for his position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just show what kind of racist asshole like you.........
> The investigation is on going. why would he reveal or have any information at this point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is that racist?
> 
> 
> You see a black man...we see a left wing, anti American asshole...and we will see another left wing, anti American if Hilary is elected...
Click to expand...


Guy you know better than that..... The name of the president is Obama......... NOT Obozo. Start with that.


----------



## Rustic

charwin95 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Obozo's press conference - "we still don't know the exact motive of the shooter."
> 
> The man is inept and totally unfit for his position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just show what kind of racist asshole like you.........
> The investigation is on going. why would he reveal or have any information at this point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is that racist?
> 
> 
> You see a black man...we see a left wing, anti American asshole...and we will see another left wing, anti American if Hilary is elected...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy you know better than that..... The name of the president is Obama......... NOT Obozo. Start with that.
Click to expand...

Barry...


----------



## Crixus

Asclepias said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Declared or not,  Muslims, self proclaimed or not are Killing more people then Christians are in the name of Gawd. For all the hate directed at Jerry Falwell, Pat Robertson, or any of the other big TV Christian guys you have yet to see any of them alive or dead directing Christians to go kill apostates during Christmas, Hannuka, or Easter. This Is the case with the religion of peace. These Muslems are directed to kill and they are. When they get sick of killing us in the name of their god they will go back to Killing and raping each other in the name of Allah. It's a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> OK guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> World wide name 5 killings done in the name of God as a directive of any mainstream Christian organization. I already have five for the last three for ya out of thousands done by Muslems. You can't, you won't, because you know I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. Read the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did,  but have yet to see the Pope or Billy Graham direct their flocks to kill gay people over Christmas, or for that matter, I have yet to find a mainstream Rabbi direct good,  pious Jews to do that either. See, you posted up two weirdos saying they did what they did in God's name,  fine, but they were nut jobs.  This guy and every Muslim doing all the killing has done so as a directive of their imams and their Koran not because they were moonbats . You are still wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because you lack the knowledge. The Pope for example is the one that started european imperialism in the name of god.
Click to expand...


The deal was in the last two months, not 1,000 years but if that's the best you can do then I'm still right.


----------



## charwin95

Redfish said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omar was born in New York. Parents are from Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a practicing muslim and a registered democrat.    Did obozo mention either of those facts in his anti-gun rant?
> 
> The 2nd amendment is not the problem in this country.
> 
> The problems:
> 1. Radical muslim terrorists
> 2. liberalism
> 3. corrupt federal government
> 4. lying politicians
> 5. Stupid trade policies
> 6. stupid welfare policies
> 7. open borders'
> 8. drug traffic
> 9. an ignorant populace, thank the teachers union
> 10. did I mention liberalism?
Click to expand...


Name of the president is Obama...... NOT Obozo.
Your hatred and racism tells a lot about your credibility. Try again.


----------



## koshergrl

Coyote said:


> The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.
> 
> Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.


Muslims targets are alway unarmed innocents. They target nightclubs, schools, hospitals, and bus stops. Your friends do this. Ask yourself why you defend them.


----------



## boedicca

charwin95 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Obozo's press conference - "we still don't know the exact motive of the shooter."
> 
> The man is inept and totally unfit for his position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just show what kind of racist asshole like you.........
> The investigation is on going. why would he reveal or have any information at this point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is that racist?
> 
> 
> You see a black man...we see a left wing, anti American asshole...and we will see another left wing, anti American if Hilary is elected...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy you know better than that..... The name of the president is Obama......... NOT Obozo. Start with that.
Click to expand...



Ahem.  The proper was to say it is Obabble.


----------



## Redfish

charwin95 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omar was born in New York. Parents are from Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a practicing muslim and a registered democrat.    Did obozo mention either of those facts in his anti-gun rant?
> 
> The 2nd amendment is not the problem in this country.
> 
> The problems:
> 1. Radical muslim terrorists
> 2. liberalism
> 3. corrupt federal government
> 4. lying politicians
> 5. Stupid trade policies
> 6. stupid welfare policies
> 7. open borders'
> 8. drug traffic
> 9. an ignorant populace, thank the teachers union
> 10. did I mention liberalism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name of the president is Obama...... NOT Obozo.
> Your hatred and racism tells a lot about your credibility. Try again.
Click to expand...



he is an incompetent clown, so obozo fits.   Sorry


----------



## Mudda

Rustic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd outlaw bullets. There's no constitutional protection for bullets, only arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YESSS!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are part of a firearm, just as radio waves, paper and so on are part of free speech… Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have free speech, you can't yell FIRE! in a crowded room. You can't say on CNN that you want to kill Obama...
> Just like the 2nd Amendment isn't absolute, and bullets are not mentioned. Tough luck Charlie, go back to your school of tuna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shall not be infringed covers bullets.  Idjit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I have a right to make my own ammo...
Click to expand...

Sure, make your own bullets. But seriously, how many people in the US who own guns or are gang bangers that can make their own bullets that won't blow up in their face? About 6?


----------



## Redfish

charwin95 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omar was born in New York. Parents are from Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a practicing muslim and a registered democrat.    Did obozo mention either of those facts in his anti-gun rant?
> 
> The 2nd amendment is not the problem in this country.
> 
> The problems:
> 1. Radical muslim terrorists
> 2. liberalism
> 3. corrupt federal government
> 4. lying politicians
> 5. Stupid trade policies
> 6. stupid welfare policies
> 7. open borders'
> 8. drug traffic
> 9. an ignorant populace, thank the teachers union
> 10. did I mention liberalism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name of the president is Obama...... NOT Obozo.
> Your hatred and racism tells a lot about your credibility. Try again.
Click to expand...



the real bozo the clown was a white guy, so how is that racist?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

> * A horrible day for Orlando, gay pride and U.S. history*
> 
> One year after celebrating the most joyous pride month in U.S. history with the Supreme Court ruling that legalized same-sex marriage in this country, the lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender (LGBT) community and the nation as a whole are now in mourning. As of this writing, at least 50 people are dead and 53 were injured when a madman unleashed hell inside a gay nightclub in the wee hours of Sunday, June 12.



Is it really useful and appropriate to vilify Muslims when we really don't know what motivated this insanity.....and even if it was some bastardized interpretation of Islam, this does not represent Islam. Instead we should be thinking about the lives lost and the fact that he was able to acquire those weapons legally even though he was known to the FBI . Lets just cut the crap right now!



> What happened in Orlando is a tragedy for Orlando, for Florida and for the nation. It will reignite the gun debate, for sure. Yet, it is a devastating blow to the LGBT community in America. Whether or not it turns out that the massacre at Pulse was solely motivated by anti-LGBT animus, gay people around the country will feel especially vulnerable during this Pride Month. One thing is clear, with the shocking toll killers with guns are racking up, we all must take care.


----------



## Crixus

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World wide name 5 killings done in the name of God as a directive of any mainstream Christian organization. I already have five for the last three for ya out of thousands done by Muslems. You can't, you won't, because you know I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. Read the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did,  but have yet to see the Pope or Billy Graham direct their flocks to kill gay people over Christmas, or for that matter, I have yet to find a mainstream Rabbi direct good,  pious Jews to do that either. See, you posted up two weirdos saying they did what they did in God's name,  fine, but they were nut jobs.  This guy and every Muslim doing all the killing has done so as a directive of their imams and their Koran not because they were moonbats . You are still wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because you lack the knowledge. The Pope for example is the one that started european imperialism in the name of god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know that Alexander the Great was a Pope.
Click to expand...


Was Alexander even a Christian.


----------



## boedicca

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> *A horrible day for Orlando, gay pride and U.S. history*
> 
> One year after celebrating the most joyous pride month in U.S. history with the Supreme Court ruling that legalized same-sex marriage in this country, the lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender (LGBT) community and the nation as a whole are now in mourning. As of this writing, at least 50 people are dead and 53 were injured when a madman unleashed hell inside a gay nightclub in the wee hours of Sunday, June 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really useful and appropriate to vilify Muslims when we really don't know what motivated this insanity.....and even if it was some bastardized interpretation of Islam, this does not represent Islam. Instead we should be thinking about the lives lost and the fact that he was able to acquire those weapons legally even though he was known to the FBI . Lets just cut the crap right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened in Orlando is a tragedy for Orlando, for Florida and for the nation. It will reignite the gun debate, for sure. Yet, it is a devastating blow to the LGBT community in America. Whether or not it turns out that the massacre at Pulse was solely motivated by anti-LGBT animus, gay people around the country will feel especially vulnerable during this Pride Month. One thing is clear, with the shocking toll killers with guns are racking up, we all must take care.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Oh, we know what motivates this insanity:  Islamic Jihad to destroy the Infidel.

Islam isn't a religion.  It's a totalitarian political ideology which is at war with everyone else.


----------



## WillowTree

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> *A horrible day for Orlando, gay pride and U.S. history*
> 
> One year after celebrating the most joyous pride month in U.S. history with the Supreme Court ruling that legalized same-sex marriage in this country, the lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender (LGBT) community and the nation as a whole are now in mourning. As of this writing, at least 50 people are dead and 53 were injured when a madman unleashed hell inside a gay nightclub in the wee hours of Sunday, June 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really useful and appropriate to vilify Muslims when we really don't know what motivated this insanity.....and even if it was some bastardized interpretation of Islam, this does not represent Islam. Instead we should be thinking about the lives lost and the fact that he was able to acquire those weapons legally even though he was known to the FBI . Lets just cut the crap right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened in Orlando is a tragedy for Orlando, for Florida and for the nation. It will reignite the gun debate, for sure. Yet, it is a devastating blow to the LGBT community in America. Whether or not it turns out that the massacre at Pulse was solely motivated by anti-LGBT animus, gay people around the country will feel especially vulnerable during this Pride Month. One thing is clear, with the shocking toll killers with guns are racking up, we all must take care.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No. This is about gun grabbing for the left. Pure and simple.


----------



## Mudda

Iceweasel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, now GTFO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one law that would stop these mass shootings? Be specific on how…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd outlaw bullets. There's no constitutional protection for bullets, only arms.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YESSS!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are part of a firearm, just as radio waves, paper and so on are part of free speech… Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have free speech, you can't yell FIRE! in a crowded room. You can't say on CNN that you want to kill Obama...
> Just like the 2nd Amendment isn't absolute, and bullets are not mentioned. Tough luck Charlie, go back to your school of tuna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do have free speech. However, like all rights it's limited to not intruding on someone else's right. Causing a stampede in a movie theater certainly could trample their right to live.
> 
> This sort of event highlights the difference between the left and right. The right sees the bronze age ideology as a threat, badly in need of a reformation or grave site, their call.
> 
> The liberal blames access to guns, yet the problem exist in Europe with very tight gun controls and the problem is getting worse since they have been lax about Muslims pouring in. The good liberal ignores all that and thinks doing the same thing here will work.
Click to expand...

The countries with the strictest gun laws have the lowest amount of gun deaths. Nothing will ever be at zero, but that won't stop you from using a bogus comparison.


----------



## Crixus

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> * A horrible day for Orlando, gay pride and U.S. history*
> 
> One year after celebrating the most joyous pride month in U.S. history with the Supreme Court ruling that legalized same-sex marriage in this country, the lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender (LGBT) community and the nation as a whole are now in mourning. As of this writing, at least 50 people are dead and 53 were injured when a madman unleashed hell inside a gay nightclub in the wee hours of Sunday, June 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really useful and appropriate to vilify Muslims when we really don't know what motivated this insanity.....and even if it was some bastardized interpretation of Islam, this does not represent Islam. Instead we should be thinking about the lives lost and the fact that he was able to acquire those weapons legally even though he was known to the FBI . Lets just cut the crap right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened in Orlando is a tragedy for Orlando, for Florida and for the nation. It will reignite the gun debate, for sure. Yet, it is a devastating blow to the LGBT community in America. Whether or not it turns out that the massacre at Pulse was solely motivated by anti-LGBT animus, gay people around the country will feel especially vulnerable during this Pride Month. One thing is clear, with the shocking toll killers with guns are racking up, we all must take care.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


We know what motivated the shooting. The shooter said as much while he was doing the shooting.


----------



## Rustic

Mudda said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> YESSS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They are part of a firearm, just as radio waves, paper and so on are part of free speech… Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have free speech, you can't yell FIRE! in a crowded room. You can't say on CNN that you want to kill Obama...
> Just like the 2nd Amendment isn't absolute, and bullets are not mentioned. Tough luck Charlie, go back to your school of tuna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shall not be infringed covers bullets.  Idjit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I have a right to make my own ammo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, make your own bullets. But seriously, how many people in the US who own guns or are gang bangers that can make their own bullets that won't blow up in their face? About 6?
Click to expand...

This what I have in the back of my shop... Nice try dumb fuck


----------



## Mudda

Lipush said:


> Islamic State takes responsibility for Florida massacre.


You sure it wasn't a beaner posing as a Jew?


----------



## Mudda

Rustic said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are part of a firearm, just as radio waves, paper and so on are part of free speech… Dumbass
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have free speech, you can't yell FIRE! in a crowded room. You can't say on CNN that you want to kill Obama...
> Just like the 2nd Amendment isn't absolute, and bullets are not mentioned. Tough luck Charlie, go back to your school of tuna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shall not be infringed covers bullets.  Idjit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I have a right to make my own ammo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, make your own bullets. But seriously, how many people in the US who own guns or are gang bangers that can make their own bullets that won't blow up in their face? About 6?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This what I have in the back of my shop... Nice try dumb fuck
Click to expand...

So that's one person. Only 5 left.


----------



## boedicca

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd outlaw bullets. There's no constitutional protection for bullets, only arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YESSS!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are part of a firearm, just as radio waves, paper and so on are part of free speech… Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have free speech, you can't yell FIRE! in a crowded room. You can't say on CNN that you want to kill Obama...
> Just like the 2nd Amendment isn't absolute, and bullets are not mentioned. Tough luck Charlie, go back to your school of tuna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do have free speech. However, like all rights it's limited to not intruding on someone else's right. Causing a stampede in a movie theater certainly could trample their right to live.
> 
> This sort of event highlights the difference between the left and right. The right sees the bronze age ideology as a threat, badly in need of a reformation or grave site, their call.
> 
> The liberal blames access to guns, yet the problem exist in Europe with very tight gun controls and the problem is getting worse since they have been lax about Muslims pouring in. The good liberal ignores all that and thinks doing the same thing here will work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The countries with the strictest gun laws have the lowest amount of gun deaths. Nothing will ever be at zero, but that won't stop you from using a bogus comparison.
Click to expand...



Utter Nonsense.    It's not guns or gun control laws that affect behavior, it's the culture. Venezuela, for example, has very extreme gun control laws.  How's that working out for them?

Firearms Related Death Rates:





Here's What Happened When Venezuela Imposed Gun Control Laws | Zero Hedge

Do Stricter Gun Laws Reduce Gun Violence in Latin America?


----------



## Asclepias

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World wide name 5 killings done in the name of God as a directive of any mainstream Christian organization. I already have five for the last three for ya out of thousands done by Muslems. You can't, you won't, because you know I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. Read the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did,  but have yet to see the Pope or Billy Graham direct their flocks to kill gay people over Christmas, or for that matter, I have yet to find a mainstream Rabbi direct good,  pious Jews to do that either. See, you posted up two weirdos saying they did what they did in God's name,  fine, but they were nut jobs.  This guy and every Muslim doing all the killing has done so as a directive of their imams and their Koran not because they were moonbats . You are still wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because you lack the knowledge. The Pope for example is the one that started european imperialism in the name of god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know that Alexander the Great was a Pope.
Click to expand...

He wasnt. The pope was the pope.

A Letter to Pope Francis: Abolish the Papal Bull Behind Colonization!

*“We weighing all and singular the premises with due meditation, and noting that since we had formerly by other letters of ours granted among other things free and ample faculty to the aforesaid King Alfonso -- to invade, search out, capture, vanquish, and subdue all Saracens and pagans whatsoever, and other enemies of Christ wheresoever placed, and the kingdoms, dukedoms, principalities, dominions, possessions, and all movable and immovable goods whatsoever held and possessed by them and to reduce their persons to perpetual slavery, and to apply and appropriate to himself and his successors the kingdoms, dukedoms, counties, principalities, dominions, possessions, and goods, and to convert them to his and their use and profit -- by having secured the said faculty, the said King Alfonso, or, by his authority, the aforesaid infante, justly and lawfully has acquired and possessed, and doth possess, these islands, lands, harbors, and seas, and they do of right belong and pertain to the said King Alfonso and his successors”.*


----------



## Rustic

Mudda said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have free speech, you can't yell FIRE! in a crowded room. You can't say on CNN that you want to kill Obama...
> Just like the 2nd Amendment isn't absolute, and bullets are not mentioned. Tough luck Charlie, go back to your school of tuna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shall not be infringed covers bullets.  Idjit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I have a right to make my own ammo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, make your own bullets. But seriously, how many people in the US who own guns or are gang bangers that can make their own bullets that won't blow up in their face? About 6?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This what I have in the back of my shop... Nice try dumb fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's one person. Only 5 left.
Click to expand...

Just look on YouTube, thousands just like me… LOL


----------



## PredFan

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd outlaw bullets. There's no constitutional protection for bullets, only arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YESSS!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are part of a firearm, just as radio waves, paper and so on are part of free speech… Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have free speech, you can't yell FIRE! in a crowded room. You can't say on CNN that you want to kill Obama...
> Just like the 2nd Amendment isn't absolute, and bullets are not mentioned. Tough luck Charlie, go back to your school of tuna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do have free speech. However, like all rights it's limited to not intruding on someone else's right. Causing a stampede in a movie theater certainly could trample their right to live.
> 
> This sort of event highlights the difference between the left and right. The right sees the bronze age ideology as a threat, badly in need of a reformation or grave site, their call.
> 
> The liberal blames access to guns, yet the problem exist in Europe with very tight gun controls and the problem is getting worse since they have been lax about Muslims pouring in. The good liberal ignores all that and thinks doing the same thing here will work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The countries with the strictest gun laws have the lowest amount of gun deaths. Nothing will ever be at zero, but that won't stop you from using a bogus comparison.
Click to expand...


Naturally they do but they don't have the lowest violent crimes. If they had guns, their violent crime rate would drop. Just like our has.


----------



## charwin95

JoeB131 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people end up on the watch list who are completely innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then there should be a review of the watch list for accuracy.
Click to expand...


Agree Joe but........ But the FBI cannot even stop this bastards from buying a guns at gun shows.


----------



## PredFan

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> World wide name 5 killings done in the name of God as a directive of any mainstream Christian organization. I already have five for the last three for ya out of thousands done by Muslems. You can't, you won't, because you know I'm right.
> 
> 
> 
> I already did. Read the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did,  but have yet to see the Pope or Billy Graham direct their flocks to kill gay people over Christmas, or for that matter, I have yet to find a mainstream Rabbi direct good,  pious Jews to do that either. See, you posted up two weirdos saying they did what they did in God's name,  fine, but they were nut jobs.  This guy and every Muslim doing all the killing has done so as a directive of their imams and their Koran not because they were moonbats . You are still wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because you lack the knowledge. The Pope for example is the one that started european imperialism in the name of god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know that Alexander the Great was a Pope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasnt. The pope was the pope.
> 
> Untitled Document
> 
> *“We weighing all and singular the premises with due meditation, and noting that since we had formerly by other letters of ours granted among other things free and ample faculty to the aforesaid King Alfonso -- to invade, search out, capture, vanquish, and subdue all Saracens and pagans whatsoever, and other enemies of Christ wheresoever placed, and the kingdoms, dukedoms, principalities, dominions, possessions, and all movable and immovable goods whatsoever held and possessed by them and to reduce their persons to perpetual slavery, and to apply and appropriate to himself and his successors the kingdoms, dukedoms, counties, principalities, dominions, possessions, and goods, and to convert them to his and their use and profit -- by having secured the said faculty, the said King Alfonso, or, by his authority, the aforesaid infante, justly and lawfully has acquired and possessed, and doth possess, these islands, lands, harbors, and seas, and they do of right belong and pertain to the said King Alfonso and his successors”.*
Click to expand...


Alexander the Great started European imperialism.


----------



## PredFan

charwin95 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people end up on the watch list who are completely innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then there should be a review of the watch list for accuracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree Joe but........ But the FBI cannot even stop this bastards from buying a guns at gun shows.
Click to expand...


Yes they can, there are background checks at gun shows. 

There has never been a terrorist attack or even a mass shooting done by anyone who purchased a gun at a gun show. I'd be willing to bet that this Islamic terrorist did not purchase his gun at a gun show.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd outlaw bullets. There's no constitutional protection for bullets, only arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YESSS!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are part of a firearm, just as radio waves, paper and so on are part of free speech… Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have free speech, you can't yell FIRE! in a crowded room. You can't say on CNN that you want to kill Obama...
> Just like the 2nd Amendment isn't absolute, and bullets are not mentioned. Tough luck Charlie, go back to your school of tuna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do have free speech. However, like all rights it's limited to not intruding on someone else's right. Causing a stampede in a movie theater certainly could trample their right to live.
> 
> This sort of event highlights the difference between the left and right. The right sees the bronze age ideology as a threat, badly in need of a reformation or grave site, their call.
> 
> The liberal blames access to guns, yet the problem exist in Europe with very tight gun controls and the problem is getting worse since they have been lax about Muslims pouring in. The good liberal ignores all that and thinks doing the same thing here will work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The countries with the strictest gun laws have the lowest amount of gun deaths. Nothing will ever be at zero, but that won't stop you from using a bogus comparison.
Click to expand...

It isn't bogus to normal people. This is a relatively new threat for them and their guns laws don't stop it. Switzerland is armed to the teeth, I wonder why they aren't having the same trouble?


----------



## Asclepias

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already did. Read the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did,  but have yet to see the Pope or Billy Graham direct their flocks to kill gay people over Christmas, or for that matter, I have yet to find a mainstream Rabbi direct good,  pious Jews to do that either. See, you posted up two weirdos saying they did what they did in God's name,  fine, but they were nut jobs.  This guy and every Muslim doing all the killing has done so as a directive of their imams and their Koran not because they were moonbats . You are still wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because you lack the knowledge. The Pope for example is the one that started european imperialism in the name of god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know that Alexander the Great was a Pope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasnt. The pope was the pope.
> 
> Untitled Document
> 
> *“We weighing all and singular the premises with due meditation, and noting that since we had formerly by other letters of ours granted among other things free and ample faculty to the aforesaid King Alfonso -- to invade, search out, capture, vanquish, and subdue all Saracens and pagans whatsoever, and other enemies of Christ wheresoever placed, and the kingdoms, dukedoms, principalities, dominions, possessions, and all movable and immovable goods whatsoever held and possessed by them and to reduce their persons to perpetual slavery, and to apply and appropriate to himself and his successors the kingdoms, dukedoms, counties, principalities, dominions, possessions, and goods, and to convert them to his and their use and profit -- by having secured the said faculty, the said King Alfonso, or, by his authority, the aforesaid infante, justly and lawfully has acquired and possessed, and doth possess, these islands, lands, harbors, and seas, and they do of right belong and pertain to the said King Alfonso and his successors”.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alexander the Great started European imperialism.
Click to expand...



Nope. Alexander the great died long before the dark ages of europe and the subsequent order by the pope to go forth, steal land, and enslave in the name of god.


----------



## Rustic

Mudda said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have free speech, you can't yell FIRE! in a crowded room. You can't say on CNN that you want to kill Obama...
> Just like the 2nd Amendment isn't absolute, and bullets are not mentioned. Tough luck Charlie, go back to your school of tuna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shall not be infringed covers bullets.  Idjit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I have a right to make my own ammo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, make your own bullets. But seriously, how many people in the US who own guns or are gang bangers that can make their own bullets that won't blow up in their face? About 6?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This what I have in the back of my shop... Nice try dumb fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's one person. Only 5 left.
Click to expand...

Amazon.com: dillon super 1050


----------



## Igrok_

No big deal here. How could one would feel if 50 prisoners were killed in their prison? Something like that happened in Orlando. 
However, they are people too. Maybe God will forgive them if they wanted to be forgiven.


----------



## Indofred

This is an interesting thread.
It seems the murderer is an Islamic extremist, but his hate is now being used by the far right to hate all Muslims for the acts of one on this occasion, or a few thousand out of 1.6 billion who are guilty of other killings.

As for the killer, apart from being a pointless twat who's actions will only lead to more hate and stupidity, he's probably given Trump a boost in the election campaign, something that id very likely to lead to even more US attacks and murders of innocent civilians, so radicalise more Muslims who are likely to attack US targets.

Basically, this moronic pillock has killed a load of people, probably leading to the deaths of far more because of tit for tat mass killings that are likely to come from this.

The whole thing is fucking stupid.


----------



## boedicca

Igrok_ said:


> No big deal here. How could one would feel if 50 prisoners were killed in their prison? Something like that happened in Orlando.
> However, they are people too. Maybe God will forgive them if they wanted to be forgiven.




Wow.  Are you a hateful idiot.


----------



## Iceweasel

Indofred said:


> This is an interesting thread.
> It seems the murderer is an Islamic extremist, but his hate is now being used by the far right to hate all Muslims for the acts of one on this occasion, or a few thousand out of 1.6 billion who are guilty of other killings.
> 
> As for the killer, apart from being a pointless twat who's actions will only lead to more hate and stupidity, he's probably given Trump a boost in the election campaign, something that id very likely to lead to even more US attacks and murders of innocent civilians, so radicalise more Muslims who are likely to attack US targets.
> 
> Basically, this moronic pillock has killed a load of people, probably leading to the deaths of far more because of tit for tat mass killings that are likely to come from this.
> 
> The whole thing is fucking stupid.


So, we've only been subjected to the whims of one Islamic extremist?


----------



## Crixus

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did,  but have yet to see the Pope or Billy Graham direct their flocks to kill gay people over Christmas, or for that matter, I have yet to find a mainstream Rabbi direct good,  pious Jews to do that either. See, you posted up two weirdos saying they did what they did in God's name,  fine, but they were nut jobs.  This guy and every Muslim doing all the killing has done so as a directive of their imams and their Koran not because they were moonbats . You are still wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because you lack the knowledge. The Pope for example is the one that started european imperialism in the name of god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know that Alexander the Great was a Pope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasnt. The pope was the pope.
> 
> Untitled Document
> 
> *“We weighing all and singular the premises with due meditation, and noting that since we had formerly by other letters of ours granted among other things free and ample faculty to the aforesaid King Alfonso -- to invade, search out, capture, vanquish, and subdue all Saracens and pagans whatsoever, and other enemies of Christ wheresoever placed, and the kingdoms, dukedoms, principalities, dominions, possessions, and all movable and immovable goods whatsoever held and possessed by them and to reduce their persons to perpetual slavery, and to apply and appropriate to himself and his successors the kingdoms, dukedoms, counties, principalities, dominions, possessions, and goods, and to convert them to his and their use and profit -- by having secured the said faculty, the said King Alfonso, or, by his authority, the aforesaid infante, justly and lawfully has acquired and possessed, and doth possess, these islands, lands, harbors, and seas, and they do of right belong and pertain to the said King Alfonso and his successors”.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alexander the Great started European imperialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Alexander the great died long before the dark ages of europe and the subsequent order by the pope to go forth, steal land, and enslave in the name of god.
Click to expand...


That was an informative post. Still, in the last say, year or so can you think of any pope, paster or preacher who has directed Christians in every country to kill apostates, sinners and so on the way imams and ayatollahs and Haji's in general have? Or better yet, what priest directed the dude who shot up the abortion clinic to do so?


----------



## Asclepias

Crixus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because you lack the knowledge. The Pope for example is the one that started european imperialism in the name of god.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that Alexander the Great was a Pope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasnt. The pope was the pope.
> 
> Untitled Document
> 
> *“We weighing all and singular the premises with due meditation, and noting that since we had formerly by other letters of ours granted among other things free and ample faculty to the aforesaid King Alfonso -- to invade, search out, capture, vanquish, and subdue all Saracens and pagans whatsoever, and other enemies of Christ wheresoever placed, and the kingdoms, dukedoms, principalities, dominions, possessions, and all movable and immovable goods whatsoever held and possessed by them and to reduce their persons to perpetual slavery, and to apply and appropriate to himself and his successors the kingdoms, dukedoms, counties, principalities, dominions, possessions, and goods, and to convert them to his and their use and profit -- by having secured the said faculty, the said King Alfonso, or, by his authority, the aforesaid infante, justly and lawfully has acquired and possessed, and doth possess, these islands, lands, harbors, and seas, and they do of right belong and pertain to the said King Alfonso and his successors”.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alexander the Great started European imperialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Alexander the great died long before the dark ages of europe and the subsequent order by the pope to go forth, steal land, and enslave in the name of god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was an informative post. Still, in the last say, year or so can you think of any pope, paster or preacher who has directed Christians in every country to kill apostates, sinners and so on the way imams and ayatollahs and Haji's in general have? Or better yet, what priest directed the dude who shot up the abortion clinic to do so?
Click to expand...

Moving the goal posts huh? 

Pick any president that has utter the words for god and country when attacking another country.


----------



## PredFan

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did,  but have yet to see the Pope or Billy Graham direct their flocks to kill gay people over Christmas, or for that matter, I have yet to find a mainstream Rabbi direct good,  pious Jews to do that either. See, you posted up two weirdos saying they did what they did in God's name,  fine, but they were nut jobs.  This guy and every Muslim doing all the killing has done so as a directive of their imams and their Koran not because they were moonbats . You are still wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because you lack the knowledge. The Pope for example is the one that started european imperialism in the name of god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know that Alexander the Great was a Pope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasnt. The pope was the pope.
> 
> Untitled Document
> 
> *“We weighing all and singular the premises with due meditation, and noting that since we had formerly by other letters of ours granted among other things free and ample faculty to the aforesaid King Alfonso -- to invade, search out, capture, vanquish, and subdue all Saracens and pagans whatsoever, and other enemies of Christ wheresoever placed, and the kingdoms, dukedoms, principalities, dominions, possessions, and all movable and immovable goods whatsoever held and possessed by them and to reduce their persons to perpetual slavery, and to apply and appropriate to himself and his successors the kingdoms, dukedoms, counties, principalities, dominions, possessions, and goods, and to convert them to his and their use and profit -- by having secured the said faculty, the said King Alfonso, or, by his authority, the aforesaid infante, justly and lawfully has acquired and possessed, and doth possess, these islands, lands, harbors, and seas, and they do of right belong and pertain to the said King Alfonso and his successors”.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alexander the Great started European imperialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Alexander the great died long before the dark ages of europe and the subsequent order by the pope to go forth, steal land, and enslave in the name of god.
Click to expand...


Spin away loser. You said that the Pope started European Imperialism, you are wrong. Alexander did it, the Romans did it, twice.


----------



## Crixus

Asclepias said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that Alexander the Great was a Pope.
> 
> 
> 
> He wasnt. The pope was the pope.
> 
> Untitled Document
> 
> *“We weighing all and singular the premises with due meditation, and noting that since we had formerly by other letters of ours granted among other things free and ample faculty to the aforesaid King Alfonso -- to invade, search out, capture, vanquish, and subdue all Saracens and pagans whatsoever, and other enemies of Christ wheresoever placed, and the kingdoms, dukedoms, principalities, dominions, possessions, and all movable and immovable goods whatsoever held and possessed by them and to reduce their persons to perpetual slavery, and to apply and appropriate to himself and his successors the kingdoms, dukedoms, counties, principalities, dominions, possessions, and goods, and to convert them to his and their use and profit -- by having secured the said faculty, the said King Alfonso, or, by his authority, the aforesaid infante, justly and lawfully has acquired and possessed, and doth possess, these islands, lands, harbors, and seas, and they do of right belong and pertain to the said King Alfonso and his successors”.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alexander the Great started European imperialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Alexander the great died long before the dark ages of europe and the subsequent order by the pope to go forth, steal land, and enslave in the name of god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was an informative post. Still, in the last say, year or so can you think of any pope, paster or preacher who has directed Christians in every country to kill apostates, sinners and so on the way imams and ayatollahs and Haji's in general have? Or better yet, what priest directed the dude who shot up the abortion clinic to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moving the goal posts huh?
> 
> Pick any president that has utter the words for god and country when attacking another country.
Click to expand...



Not really. I was trying to help you out. See, Christians,  however crazy they can be, and man are some nuts (Pat Robertson comes to mind) don't direct their flocks to go and kill gays, thieves, adulterers and the like. Like I said I can go through may and June an quite a few countries and find honer killings and terrorist acts committed in the name of Allah as a directive of an imam and or the Koran, but not from televangelist or preachers.

Oh,. And as far as the presidents go,  likely all of them did at some point especially when it came to killing and sending our boys to die. Don't make it right though.


----------



## Asclepias

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because you lack the knowledge. The Pope for example is the one that started european imperialism in the name of god.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that Alexander the Great was a Pope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasnt. The pope was the pope.
> 
> Untitled Document
> 
> *“We weighing all and singular the premises with due meditation, and noting that since we had formerly by other letters of ours granted among other things free and ample faculty to the aforesaid King Alfonso -- to invade, search out, capture, vanquish, and subdue all Saracens and pagans whatsoever, and other enemies of Christ wheresoever placed, and the kingdoms, dukedoms, principalities, dominions, possessions, and all movable and immovable goods whatsoever held and possessed by them and to reduce their persons to perpetual slavery, and to apply and appropriate to himself and his successors the kingdoms, dukedoms, counties, principalities, dominions, possessions, and goods, and to convert them to his and their use and profit -- by having secured the said faculty, the said King Alfonso, or, by his authority, the aforesaid infante, justly and lawfully has acquired and possessed, and doth possess, these islands, lands, harbors, and seas, and they do of right belong and pertain to the said King Alfonso and his successors”.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alexander the Great started European imperialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Alexander the great died long before the dark ages of europe and the subsequent order by the pope to go forth, steal land, and enslave in the name of god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spin away loser. You said that the Pope started European Imperialism, you are wrong. Alexander did it, the Romans did it, twice.
Click to expand...

The Pope did start european imperialism. Keep spinning.


----------



## bornright

About the Muslims hating homosexuals....Seems like the news reported the leader of Libya being sodomized before his murder.  It was also reported that they sodomized the Ambassador before his death.  It sounds to me like homosexuality is alive and well at least with the Muslim terrorist.


----------



## Asclepias

Crixus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wasnt. The pope was the pope.
> 
> Untitled Document
> 
> *“We weighing all and singular the premises with due meditation, and noting that since we had formerly by other letters of ours granted among other things free and ample faculty to the aforesaid King Alfonso -- to invade, search out, capture, vanquish, and subdue all Saracens and pagans whatsoever, and other enemies of Christ wheresoever placed, and the kingdoms, dukedoms, principalities, dominions, possessions, and all movable and immovable goods whatsoever held and possessed by them and to reduce their persons to perpetual slavery, and to apply and appropriate to himself and his successors the kingdoms, dukedoms, counties, principalities, dominions, possessions, and goods, and to convert them to his and their use and profit -- by having secured the said faculty, the said King Alfonso, or, by his authority, the aforesaid infante, justly and lawfully has acquired and possessed, and doth possess, these islands, lands, harbors, and seas, and they do of right belong and pertain to the said King Alfonso and his successors”.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander the Great started European imperialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Alexander the great died long before the dark ages of europe and the subsequent order by the pope to go forth, steal land, and enslave in the name of god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was an informative post. Still, in the last say, year or so can you think of any pope, paster or preacher who has directed Christians in every country to kill apostates, sinners and so on the way imams and ayatollahs and Haji's in general have? Or better yet, what priest directed the dude who shot up the abortion clinic to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moving the goal posts huh?
> 
> Pick any president that has utter the words for god and country when attacking another country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. I was trying to help you out. See, Christians,  however crazy they can be, and man are some nuts (Pat Robertson comes to mind) don't direct their flocks to go and kill gays, thieves, adulterers and the like. Like I said I can go through may and June an quite a few countries and find honer killings and terrorist acts committed in the name of Allah as a directive of an imam and or the Koran, but not from televangelist or preachers.
Click to expand...

What would help me out is proving that christians havent done the same thing muslims have done in the name of their relgion.


----------



## Tilly

Indofred said:


> This is an interesting thread.
> It seems the murderer is an Islamic extremist, but his hate is now being used by the far right to hate all Muslims for the acts of one on this occasion, or a few thousand out of 1.6 billion who are guilty of other killings.
> 
> As for the killer, apart from being a pointless twat who's actions will only lead to more hate and stupidity, he's probably given Trump a boost in the election campaign, something that id very likely to lead to even more US attacks and murders of innocent civilians, so radicalise more Muslims who are likely to attack US targets.
> 
> Basically, this moronic pillock has killed a load of people, probably leading to the deaths of far more because of tit for tat mass killings that are likely to come from this.
> 
> The whole thing is fucking stupid.


Why would the election of Trump lead to more '...us attacks and murders of innocent civilians, so radicalise more Muslims who are likely to attack US targets'? 
Why? What exactly has Trump done to Muslims?


----------



## charwin95

2aguy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.
> 
> Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He entered a confined space, packed with 350 people, in the dark, with loud music and strobe lights....and most of them were in some form of intoxication and some under the influence of drugs....
> 
> and they were all in a gun free zone......so your gun control laws actually worked, not one innocent gay person in that dance club had a gun.....
> 
> those are the real factors, not the rifle....
> 
> The rifle had nothing to do with the body count...he could have used a gym bag full of revlovers and gotten the same result....
> 
> there are 3,750,000 AR-15s in private hands......
> 
> one was used illegally to commit the illegal act of murder....
> 
> that means that 3,749,999 AR-15s in private hands were not used for any form of crime.....
> 
> Do you understand what those numbers mean?
> 
> Law abiding Americans use the AR-15 rifle and others like it for self defense, hunting, competition and collecting and never use them for anything else.....
> 
> your logic is that banning 3,749,999 AR-15s that were not used to commit murder would stop the one guy from committing murder with one rifle.....
> 
> While the AR-15 and actual fully automatic rifles are completely illegal in France...they have 0 AR-15s in France.......let me repeat...they have 0 AR-15s in France....and islamic terrorists on government watch lists got illegal, fully automatic rifles...AK-47s which are also completely illegal in france and murdered 140 people...and injured hundreds of others............
> 
> So how does your post make any sense at all........
Click to expand...

Are you aware that there was an armed police officers working as security guard at the door? 
Even if it's not a in free zones...... Since when you see bunch of gays carrying guns or even interested in guns. 
Since gun nuts keep blaming it's a gun free zones............... Does a gun nuts like you even respect a gun free zones? 
You are a dishonest if you say Yes....... because people carry their guns in their purse, back packs, waist and brief case in a gun free zones. 
Two of my golf buddies carry their guns at golf course and wherever they go.......... even at church. ALL THE TIME. And they know lots of their fellow gun nuts are doing the same thing.


----------



## Markle

dani67 said:


> terrorist is dead ?



If we had a president with some intestinal fortitude, I'd have preferred he be captured alive and shipped off to GITMO for a bit of enhanced interrogation and quiet time.


----------



## Igrok_

boedicca said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> No big deal here. How could one would feel if 50 prisoners were killed in their prison? Something like that happened in Orlando.
> However, they are people too. Maybe God will forgive them if they wanted to be forgiven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Are you a hateful idiot.
Click to expand...

nope, i am loveful cleverman.


----------



## bodecea

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.
> 
> Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims targets are alway unarmed innocents. They target nightclubs, schools, hospitals, and bus stops. Your friends do this. Ask yourself why you defend them.
Click to expand...

I would like to know who is defending mooslim terrorists.


----------



## boedicca

Igrok_ said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> No big deal here. How could one would feel if 50 prisoners were killed in their prison? Something like that happened in Orlando.
> However, they are people too. Maybe God will forgive them if they wanted to be forgiven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Are you a hateful idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, i am loveful cleverman.
Click to expand...



The evidence for your assertion is sorely lacking.  Mine, however, was validated by your hateful post.


----------



## Crixus

Asclepias said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander the Great started European imperialism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Alexander the great died long before the dark ages of europe and the subsequent order by the pope to go forth, steal land, and enslave in the name of god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was an informative post. Still, in the last say, year or so can you think of any pope, paster or preacher who has directed Christians in every country to kill apostates, sinners and so on the way imams and ayatollahs and Haji's in general have? Or better yet, what priest directed the dude who shot up the abortion clinic to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moving the goal posts huh?
> 
> Pick any president that has utter the words for god and country when attacking another country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. I was trying to help you out. See, Christians,  however crazy they can be, and man are some nuts (Pat Robertson comes to mind) don't direct their flocks to go and kill gays, thieves, adulterers and the like. Like I said I can go through may and June an quite a few countries and find honer killings and terrorist acts committed in the name of Allah as a directive of an imam and or the Koran, but not from televangelist or preachers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would help me out is proving that christians havent done the same thing muslims have done in the name of their relgion.
Click to expand...


It would be dishonest to say they have not but that's not the question now is it?


----------



## Markle

Indofred said:


> This is an interesting thread.
> It seems the murderer is an Islamic extremist, but his hate is now being used by the far right to hate all Muslims for the acts of one on this occasion, or a few thousand out of 1.6 billion who are guilty of other killings.
> 
> As for the killer, apart from being a pointless twat who's actions will only lead to more hate and stupidity, he's probably given Trump a boost in the election campaign, something that id very likely to lead to even more US attacks and murders of innocent civilians, so radicalise more Muslims who are likely to attack US targets.
> 
> Basically, this moronic pillock has killed a load of people, probably leading to the deaths of far more because of tit for tat mass killings that are likely to come from this.
> 
> The whole thing is fucking stupid.



PLEASE show us reliable sources and links proving your hate filled statement that the far right hate all Muslims for the acts of one on this occasion.

You are LYING about there being a "few thousand" out of the 1.6 billion Muslims.  There are MILLIONS who support the fatal attacks and the radical methods of the Radical Islam Terrorists.


----------



## Igrok_

boedicca said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> No big deal here. How could one would feel if 50 prisoners were killed in their prison? Something like that happened in Orlando.
> However, they are people too. Maybe God will forgive them if they wanted to be forgiven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Are you a hateful idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, i am loveful cleverman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence for your assertion is sorely lacking.  Mine, however, was validated by your hateful post.
Click to expand...

You wanted to say 'lovely post', did you not?


----------



## bodecea

I cannot help but wonder, if this had not been a mooslim, how long before the "black flag...false ops" claims would have been made like with Sandy Hook and Charleston.


----------



## charwin95

PredFan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people end up on the watch list who are completely innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then there should be a review of the watch list for accuracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree Joe but........ But the FBI cannot even stop this bastards from buying a guns at gun shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they can, there are background checks at gun shows.
> 
> There has never been a terrorist attack or even a mass shooting done by anyone who purchased a gun at a gun show. I'd be willing to bet that this Islamic terrorist did not purchase his gun at a gun show.
Click to expand...


Preddie. ....... Private gun sellers at gun shows do not require bg checks at gun shows because gun nuts say it's the law.


----------



## Markle

Coyote said:


> The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.
> 
> Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.



You wouldn't know an assault rifle if you tripped over one.

Which of these rifle's is an assault rifle?






this one or both?


----------



## Old Yeller

Coyote said:


> The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.
> 
> Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.



So many love to toss out the term assault rifle like beware man!  Or they think they will "shape society",  make the muzzies not go on killing rampage.   Try to fix one block in CHI and get back to me.  America has hands full right here.  No need to bring more or "fix" religious idiots from overseas.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

The fucking CAIR is on TV saying this was a hate crime.  I knew they'd be on telling us this bullshit.  Fox should shut them off. I don't want to hear them.


----------



## depotoo

CAIR news conference saying isis is awful, and please don't anyone use this to exploit Islam.


----------



## Ridgerunner

charwin95 said:


> because people carry their guns in their purse, back packs, waist and brief case in a gun free zones.
> Two of my golf buddies carry their guns at golf course and wherever they go..........



Much better to be caught with it...

than without it...


----------



## Crixus

bodecea said:


> I cannot help but wonder, if this had not been a mooslim, how long before the "black flag...false ops" claims would have been made like with Sandy Hook and Charleston.



Wow. Just wow. I don't see how you could defend these guys. I mean you say your gay and you and your partner have a child. Men like the one who did this shooting as well as in the majority of Muslems countries would flat kill you and the ones you love as an abomination, then take your child as a slave. Why do you defend them so?


----------



## Markle

Coyote said:


> Consider this then.
> 
> There are *3.3 million Muslims in the United States peacefully practicing their religion*.
> 
> There have been 6 successful Islamic terrorist attacks on US Soil since 9/11.  There have been 31 foiled attacks by Islamic extremists in that timeframe (15 years).



2001.09.11 USA New York, NY 2752 251 Islamic hijackers steer two planes packed with fuel and passengers into the World Trade Center, killing hundreds on impact and eventually killing thousands when the towers collapsed. At least 200 are seriously injured.
2001.09.11 USA Washington, DC 184 53 Nearly 200 people are killed when Islamic hijackers steer a plane full of people into the Pentagon.
2001.09.11 USA Shanksville, PA 40 0 Forty passengers are killed after Islamic radicals hijack the plane in an attempt to steer it into the U.S. Capitol building.
2002.03.19 USA Tuscon, AZ 1 0 A 60-year-old man is gunned down by Muslim snipers on a golf course.
2002.05.27 USA Denton, TX 1 0 Muslim snipers kill a man as he works in his yard.
2002.07.04 USA Los Angeles, CA 2 0 Muslim man pulls out a gun at the counter of an Israeli airline and kills two people.
2002.09.21 USA Atlanta, GA 1 0 Muslim terrorists gun down an employee at a liquor store.
2002.09.21 USA Montgomery, AL 1 1 Muslim snipers shoot two women, killing one.
2002.09.23 USA Baton Rouge, LA 1 0 A Korean mother is shot in the back by Muslim snipers.
2002.10.02 USA Wheaton, MD 1 0 Muslim snipers gun down a program analyst in a store parking lot.
2002.10.03 USA Montgomery County, MD 5 0 Muslim snipers kill three men and two women in separate attacks over a 15-hour period.
2002.10.09 USA Manassas, VA 1 1 A man is killed by Muslim snipers while pumping gas two days after a 13-year-old is wounded by the same team.
2002.10.11 USA Fredericksburg, VA 1 0 Another man is killed by Muslim snipers while pumping gas.
2002.10.14 USA Arlington, VA 1 0 A woman is killed by Muslim snipers in a Home Depot parking lot.
2002.10.22 USA Aspen Hill, MD 1 0 A bus driver is killed by Muslim snipers.
2003.08.06 USA Houston, TX 1 0 After undergoing a 'religious revival', a Saudi college student slashes the throat of a Jewish student with a 4" butterfly knife, nearly decapitating the young man.
2004.04.15 USA Scottsville, NY 1 2 In an honor killing, a Muslim father kills his wife and attacks his two daughters with a knife and hammer because he feared that they had been sexually molested.
2006.06.16 USA Baltimore, MD 1 0 A 62-year-old Jewish moviegoer is shot to death by a Muslim medical student in an unprovoked terror attack.
2006.06.25 USA Denver, CO 1 5 Saying that it was 'Allah's choice', a Muslim shoots four of his co-workers and a police officer.
2006.07.28 USA Seattle, WA 1 5 An 'angry' Muslim-American uses a young girl as hostage to enter a local Jewish center, where he shoots six women, one of whom dies.
2008.01.01 USA Irving, TX 2 0 A Muslim immigrant shoots his two daughters to death on concerns about their 'Western' lifestyle.
2008.07.06 USA Jonesboro, GA 1 0 A devout Muslim strangles his 25-year-old daughter in an honor killing.
2009.02.12 USA Buffalo, NY 1 0 The founder of a Muslim TV station beheads his wife in the hallway for seeking a divorce.
2009.04.12 USA Phoenix, AZ 2 0 A man shoots his brother-in-law and another man to death after finding out that they visited a strip club, in contradiction to Islamic values.
2009.06.01 USA Little Rock, AR 1 1 A Muslim shoots a local soldier to death inside a recruiting center explicitly in the name of Allah.
2009.11.02 USA Glendale, AZ 1 1 A woman dies from injuries suffered when her father runs her down with a car for being too 'Westernized.' (10-20-09)
2009.11.05 USA Ft. Hood, TX 13 31 A Muslim psychiatrist guns down thirteen unarmed soldiers while yelling praises to Allah.
2009.12.04 USA Binghamton, NY 1 0 A non-Muslim Islamic studies professor is stabbed to death by a Muslim grad student in revenge for 'persecuted' Muslims.
2010.04.14 USA Marquette Park, IL 5 2 After quarrelling with his wife over Islamic dress, a Muslim convert shoots his family members to 'take them back to Allah' and out of the 'world of sinners'.
2011.04.30 USA Warren, MI 1 0 A 20-year-old woman is shot in the head by her stepfather for not adhering to Islamic practices.
2011.09.11 USA Waltham, MA 3 0 Three Jewish men have their throats slashed by Muslim terrorists.
2012.01.15 USA Houston, TX 1 0 A 30-year-old Christian convert is shot to death by a devout Muslim for helping to convert his daughter.
2012.11.12 USA Houston, TX 1 0 A 28-year-old American man is shot to death by a conservative Muslim over an alleged role in converting a woman to Christianity.
2013.02.07 USA Buena Vista, NJ 2 0 A Muslim targets and beheads two Christian Coptic immigrants.
2013.03.24 USA Ashtabula, OH 1 0 A Muslim convert walks into a church service with a Quran and guns down his Christian father while praising Allah.
2013.04.15 USA Boston, MA 3 264 Foreign-born Muslims describing themselves as 'very religious' detonate two bombs packed with ball bearings at the Boston Marathon, killing three people and causing several more to lose limbs.
2013.04.19 USA Boston, MA 1 1 Jihadists gun down a university police officer sitting in his car.
2013.08.04 USA Richmond, CA 1 0 A convert "on a mission from Allah" stabs a store clerk to death.
2014.03.06 USA Port Bolivar, TX 2 0 A Muslim man shoots his lesbian daughter and her lover to death and leaves a copy of the Quran open to a page condemning homosexuality.
2014.04.27 USA Skyway, WA 1 0 A 30-year-old man is murdered by a Muslim fanatic.
2014.06.01 USA Seattle, WA 2 0 Two homosexuals are murdered by an Islamic extremist.
2014.06.25 USA West Orange, NJ 1 0 A 19-year-old college student is shot to death 'in revenge' for Muslim deaths overseas.
2014.09.25 USA Moore, OK 1 1 A Sharia advocate beheads a woman after calling for Islamic terror and posting an Islamist beheading photo.
2014.12.18 USA Morganton, NC 1 0 A 74-year-old man is shot several times in the head by a 'radicalized' ISIS supporter.
2015.07.16 USA Chattanooga, TN 5 2 A 'devout Muslim' stages a suicide attack on a recruiting center at a strip mall and a naval center which leaves five dead.
2015.12.02 USA San Bernardino, CA 14 17 A 'very religious' Muslim shoots up a Christmas party with his wife, leaving fourteen dead.

2016.6.12 USA Orlando, FL 50 dead so far 53 injured 

Islamic Attacks on America


----------



## Crixus

AvgGuyIA said:


> The fucking CAIR is on TV saying this was a hate crime.  I knew they'd be on telling us this bullshit.  Fox should shut them off. I don't want to hear them.



Foux loves mass shootings. It's their bread and butter.


----------



## Vandalshandle

koshergrl said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the fun things about being an old man is that one can still remember history that happened in their own lifetime. For example:
> 
> Carter decided that America would boycott the Olympics, because the Soviet Union invaded Afghanistan. He even sent Ali to African Countries to get them to do the same. They laughed at Ali over American hypocrisy, and Ali asked to come home.
> 
> Reagan armed the afghans to fight the Soviets.
> 
> Bush invaded Afghanistan, who fought back using weapons supplied by Reagan
> 
> We occupied Afghanistan for 13 years, and then were amazed to discover that Afghanistan resented that fact.
> 
> ...and the beat goes on....
> 
> 
> 
> You poor, anti American puke. Go hang with your faggot friends and wait to be slaughtered. These are the pukes we protectes afghanistan from. They resented our presence because as long as we were there, they couldnt engage in wholesale slaughter. And you and your faggot progressive friends brought them here to kill us. Told you this would happen. If I were you, I'd stick close to Christian soldiers who pack 24/7.Because otherwise you're marked for death. By muslims and your buddies from south.
Click to expand...


Damn, KG, I thought that it was safe to take you off of "ignore", but you are still the same disgusting pig that you were when I first saw your posts years ago. Say hello to Stephanie when you arrive. You can exchange vulgarities to your heart's content.


----------



## depotoo

And yet none of them have used them impulsively  either, have they? 





charwin95 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.
> 
> Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He entered a confined space, packed with 350 people, in the dark, with loud music and strobe lights....and most of them were in some form of intoxication and some under the influence of drugs....
> 
> and they were all in a gun free zone......so your gun control laws actually worked, not one innocent gay person in that dance club had a gun.....
> 
> those are the real factors, not the rifle....
> 
> The rifle had nothing to do with the body count...he could have used a gym bag full of revlovers and gotten the same result....
> 
> there are 3,750,000 AR-15s in private hands......
> 
> one was used illegally to commit the illegal act of murder....
> 
> that means that 3,749,999 AR-15s in private hands were not used for any form of crime.....
> 
> Do you understand what those numbers mean?
> 
> Law abiding Americans use the AR-15 rifle and others like it for self defense, hunting, competition and collecting and never use them for anything else.....
> 
> your logic is that banning 3,749,999 AR-15s that were not used to commit murder would stop the one guy from committing murder with one rifle.....
> 
> While the AR-15 and actual fully automatic rifles are completely illegal in France...they have 0 AR-15s in France.......let me repeat...they have 0 AR-15s in France....and islamic terrorists on government watch lists got illegal, fully automatic rifles...AK-47s which are also completely illegal in france and murdered 140 people...and injured hundreds of others............
> 
> So how does your post make any sense at all........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you aware that there was an armed police officers working as security guard at the door?
> Even if it's not a in free zones...... Since when you see bunch of gays carrying guns or even interested in guns.
> Since gun nuts keep blaming it's a gun free zones............... Does a gun nuts like you even respect a gun free zones?
> You are a dishonest if you say Yes....... because people carry their guns in their purse, back packs, waist and brief case in a gun free zones.
> Two of my golf buddies carry their guns at golf course and wherever they go.......... even at church. ALL THE TIME. And they know lots of their fellow gun nuts are doing the same thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ridgerunner

Crixus said:


> Foux loves mass shootings. It's their bread and butter.



These brainless zombies are running around like cockroaches in the dark...


----------



## PredFan

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that Alexander the Great was a Pope.
> 
> 
> 
> He wasnt. The pope was the pope.
> 
> Untitled Document
> 
> *“We weighing all and singular the premises with due meditation, and noting that since we had formerly by other letters of ours granted among other things free and ample faculty to the aforesaid King Alfonso -- to invade, search out, capture, vanquish, and subdue all Saracens and pagans whatsoever, and other enemies of Christ wheresoever placed, and the kingdoms, dukedoms, principalities, dominions, possessions, and all movable and immovable goods whatsoever held and possessed by them and to reduce their persons to perpetual slavery, and to apply and appropriate to himself and his successors the kingdoms, dukedoms, counties, principalities, dominions, possessions, and goods, and to convert them to his and their use and profit -- by having secured the said faculty, the said King Alfonso, or, by his authority, the aforesaid infante, justly and lawfully has acquired and possessed, and doth possess, these islands, lands, harbors, and seas, and they do of right belong and pertain to the said King Alfonso and his successors”.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alexander the Great started European imperialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Alexander the great died long before the dark ages of europe and the subsequent order by the pope to go forth, steal land, and enslave in the name of god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spin away loser. You said that the Pope started European Imperialism, you are wrong. Alexander did it, the Romans did it, twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pope did start european imperialism. Keep spinning.
Click to expand...


Since this is about the shooting in Orlando, I'll say one last thing about it. Alexander was European, he conquered and assimilated more land and more people than any pope ever did. You are wrong and you haven't the intellectual or moral honesty to ever admit it. You are wrong, as you always are, admit it or be dismissed.


----------



## depotoo

Are you saying nbc and cnn haven't given it continuous  coverage? I see cbs and abc are as well.





Crixus said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking CAIR is on TV saying this was a hate crime.  I knew they'd be on telling us this bullshit.  Fox should shut them off. I don't want to hear them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foux loves mass shootings. It's their bread and butter.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wasnt. The pope was the pope.
> 
> Untitled Document
> 
> *“We weighing all and singular the premises with due meditation, and noting that since we had formerly by other letters of ours granted among other things free and ample faculty to the aforesaid King Alfonso -- to invade, search out, capture, vanquish, and subdue all Saracens and pagans whatsoever, and other enemies of Christ wheresoever placed, and the kingdoms, dukedoms, principalities, dominions, possessions, and all movable and immovable goods whatsoever held and possessed by them and to reduce their persons to perpetual slavery, and to apply and appropriate to himself and his successors the kingdoms, dukedoms, counties, principalities, dominions, possessions, and goods, and to convert them to his and their use and profit -- by having secured the said faculty, the said King Alfonso, or, by his authority, the aforesaid infante, justly and lawfully has acquired and possessed, and doth possess, these islands, lands, harbors, and seas, and they do of right belong and pertain to the said King Alfonso and his successors”.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander the Great started European imperialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Alexander the great died long before the dark ages of europe and the subsequent order by the pope to go forth, steal land, and enslave in the name of god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spin away loser. You said that the Pope started European Imperialism, you are wrong. Alexander did it, the Romans did it, twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pope did start european imperialism. Keep spinning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since this is about the shooting in Orlando, I'll say one last thing about it. Alexander was European, he conquered and assimilated more land and more people than any pope ever did. You are wrong and you haven't the intellectual or moral honesty to ever admit it. You are wrong, as you always are, admit it or be dismissed.
Click to expand...

Sorry dog. Even whites agree with me that alexander was not the person that started european imperialism.

Imperialism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PredFan

charwin95 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people end up on the watch list who are completely innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then there should be a review of the watch list for accuracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree Joe but........ But the FBI cannot even stop this bastards from buying a guns at gun shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they can, there are background checks at gun shows.
> 
> There has never been a terrorist attack or even a mass shooting done by anyone who purchased a gun at a gun show. I'd be willing to bet that this Islamic terrorist did not purchase his gun at a gun show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Preddie. ....... Private gun sellers at gun shows do not require bg checks at gun shows because gun nuts say it's the law.
Click to expand...


Show me one, just one time a mass killer bough his weapon at a gun show. Show me or stop saying stupid shit.


----------



## eagle7_31

This is the result of let anyone in immigration policies. Of course the gun control crowd will scream to ban most or all guns. Not realizing terrorists will get weapons no matter what. The head in the sand sitting in the White Hpuse still will not call them radical Islamic terrorists.


----------



## Indofred

Iceweasel said:


> So, we've only been subjected to the whims of one Islamic extremist?



In this case, it seems so.

Another thing of note is the total ignorance of why terrorist attacks by Islamic groups has risen since around 1970. Before that time there was a little bit of extremism, pretty much confined to bits of the middle east, but that was really it.
We now see many attacks all over the world, so perhaps it would be a good idea to explore the reasons for these, but leaving behind all the baggage of hate.

CDZ here I come.


----------



## Old Yeller

Way back I had a 13 shot gun known as a "22" I think meant 0.22 caliber ammo?  It was known as squirrel gu or target practice to balloons on a hill.  Hardly big boom gun.  I don't know crap about guns but a pump 12ga shotgun seemed big kick, loud, scary.

This AR15 is a "22"? Roughly, correct?  But high velocity,  better badder than old time "22s"?  

Sigh.....I guess for home protection,  time to go look for shotgun.


----------



## PredFan

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander the Great started European imperialism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Alexander the great died long before the dark ages of europe and the subsequent order by the pope to go forth, steal land, and enslave in the name of god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spin away loser. You said that the Pope started European Imperialism, you are wrong. Alexander did it, the Romans did it, twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pope did start european imperialism. Keep spinning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since this is about the shooting in Orlando, I'll say one last thing about it. Alexander was European, he conquered and assimilated more land and more people than any pope ever did. You are wrong and you haven't the intellectual or moral honesty to ever admit it. You are wrong, as you always are, admit it or be dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry dog. Even whites agree with me.
> 
> Imperialism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


As usual, your reading difficulties fail you. Again and again you prove to be barely literate. Let me see if I can help you out.

The "Age of imperialism" is an area defined by historians. No where do they say that there wasn't any Imperialism before then, nor do they make the claim that you make; saying that a Pope was the first one to do it. Do you understand now? It would be like saying that there was no art before the Renaissance.

No charge for the education.


----------



## Asclepias

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Alexander the great died long before the dark ages of europe and the subsequent order by the pope to go forth, steal land, and enslave in the name of god.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spin away loser. You said that the Pope started European Imperialism, you are wrong. Alexander did it, the Romans did it, twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pope did start european imperialism. Keep spinning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since this is about the shooting in Orlando, I'll say one last thing about it. Alexander was European, he conquered and assimilated more land and more people than any pope ever did. You are wrong and you haven't the intellectual or moral honesty to ever admit it. You are wrong, as you always are, admit it or be dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry dog. Even whites agree with me.
> 
> Imperialism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual, your reading difficulties fail you. Again and again you prove to be barely literate. Let me see if I can help you out.
> 
> The "Age of imperialism" is an area defined by historians. No where do they say that there wasn't any Imperialism before then, nor do they make the claim that you make; saying that a Pope was the first one to do it. Do you understand now? It would be like saying that there was no art before the Renaissance.
> 
> No charge for the education.
Click to expand...

Obviously are suffering from what you accused me of. I never said there was no imperialism prior to to the age of imperialism. I said the pope started the age of european imperialism with his pontiff.

You should ask for a refund for your education. They did a bad job.


----------



## Muhammed

Markle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.
> 
> Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know an assault rifle if you tripped over one.
> 
> Which of these rifle's is an assault rifle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one or both?
Click to expand...

It's the other one that she shoved up your asshole.


----------



## depotoo

There are some missing from the last couple of years.





Markle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this then.
> 
> There are *3.3 million Muslims in the United States peacefully practicing their religion*.
> 
> There have been 6 successful Islamic terrorist attacks on US Soil since 9/11.  There have been 31 foiled attacks by Islamic extremists in that timeframe (15 years).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2001.09.11 USA New York, NY 2752 251 Islamic hijackers steer two planes packed with fuel and passengers into the World Trade Center, killing hundreds on impact and eventually killing thousands when the towers collapsed. At least 200 are seriously injured.
> 2001.09.11 USA Washington, DC 184 53 Nearly 200 people are killed when Islamic hijackers steer a plane full of people into the Pentagon.
> 2001.09.11 USA Shanksville, PA 40 0 Forty passengers are killed after Islamic radicals hijack the plane in an attempt to steer it into the U.S. Capitol building.
> 2002.03.19 USA Tuscon, AZ 1 0 A 60-year-old man is gunned down by Muslim snipers on a golf course.
> 2002.05.27 USA Denton, TX 1 0 Muslim snipers kill a man as he works in his yard.
> 2002.07.04 USA Los Angeles, CA 2 0 Muslim man pulls out a gun at the counter of an Israeli airline and kills two people.
> 2002.09.21 USA Atlanta, GA 1 0 Muslim terrorists gun down an employee at a liquor store.
> 2002.09.21 USA Montgomery, AL 1 1 Muslim snipers shoot two women, killing one.
> 2002.09.23 USA Baton Rouge, LA 1 0 A Korean mother is shot in the back by Muslim snipers.
> 2002.10.02 USA Wheaton, MD 1 0 Muslim snipers gun down a program analyst in a store parking lot.
> 2002.10.03 USA Montgomery County, MD 5 0 Muslim snipers kill three men and two women in separate attacks over a 15-hour period.
> 2002.10.09 USA Manassas, VA 1 1 A man is killed by Muslim snipers while pumping gas two days after a 13-year-old is wounded by the same team.
> 2002.10.11 USA Fredericksburg, VA 1 0 Another man is killed by Muslim snipers while pumping gas.
> 2002.10.14 USA Arlington, VA 1 0 A woman is killed by Muslim snipers in a Home Depot parking lot.
> 2002.10.22 USA Aspen Hill, MD 1 0 A bus driver is killed by Muslim snipers.
> 2003.08.06 USA Houston, TX 1 0 After undergoing a 'religious revival', a Saudi college student slashes the throat of a Jewish student with a 4" butterfly knife, nearly decapitating the young man.
> 2004.04.15 USA Scottsville, NY 1 2 In an honor killing, a Muslim father kills his wife and attacks his two daughters with a knife and hammer because he feared that they had been sexually molested.
> 2006.06.16 USA Baltimore, MD 1 0 A 62-year-old Jewish moviegoer is shot to death by a Muslim medical student in an unprovoked terror attack.
> 2006.06.25 USA Denver, CO 1 5 Saying that it was 'Allah's choice', a Muslim shoots four of his co-workers and a police officer.
> 2006.07.28 USA Seattle, WA 1 5 An 'angry' Muslim-American uses a young girl as hostage to enter a local Jewish center, where he shoots six women, one of whom dies.
> 2008.01.01 USA Irving, TX 2 0 A Muslim immigrant shoots his two daughters to death on concerns about their 'Western' lifestyle.
> 2008.07.06 USA Jonesboro, GA 1 0 A devout Muslim strangles his 25-year-old daughter in an honor killing.
> 2009.02.12 USA Buffalo, NY 1 0 The founder of a Muslim TV station beheads his wife in the hallway for seeking a divorce.
> 2009.04.12 USA Phoenix, AZ 2 0 A man shoots his brother-in-law and another man to death after finding out that they visited a strip club, in contradiction to Islamic values.
> 2009.06.01 USA Little Rock, AR 1 1 A Muslim shoots a local soldier to death inside a recruiting center explicitly in the name of Allah.
> 2009.11.02 USA Glendale, AZ 1 1 A woman dies from injuries suffered when her father runs her down with a car for being too 'Westernized.' (10-20-09)
> 2009.11.05 USA Ft. Hood, TX 13 31 A Muslim psychiatrist guns down thirteen unarmed soldiers while yelling praises to Allah.
> 2009.12.04 USA Binghamton, NY 1 0 A non-Muslim Islamic studies professor is stabbed to death by a Muslim grad student in revenge for 'persecuted' Muslims.
> 2010.04.14 USA Marquette Park, IL 5 2 After quarrelling with his wife over Islamic dress, a Muslim convert shoots his family members to 'take them back to Allah' and out of the 'world of sinners'.
> 2011.04.30 USA Warren, MI 1 0 A 20-year-old woman is shot in the head by her stepfather for not adhering to Islamic practices.
> 2011.09.11 USA Waltham, MA 3 0 Three Jewish men have their throats slashed by Muslim terrorists.
> 2012.01.15 USA Houston, TX 1 0 A 30-year-old Christian convert is shot to death by a devout Muslim for helping to convert his daughter.
> 2012.11.12 USA Houston, TX 1 0 A 28-year-old American man is shot to death by a conservative Muslim over an alleged role in converting a woman to Christianity.
> 2013.02.07 USA Buena Vista, NJ 2 0 A Muslim targets and beheads two Christian Coptic immigrants.
> 2013.03.24 USA Ashtabula, OH 1 0 A Muslim convert walks into a church service with a Quran and guns down his Christian father while praising Allah.
> 2013.04.15 USA Boston, MA 3 264 Foreign-born Muslims describing themselves as 'very religious' detonate two bombs packed with ball bearings at the Boston Marathon, killing three people and causing several more to lose limbs.
> 2013.04.19 USA Boston, MA 1 1 Jihadists gun down a university police officer sitting in his car.
> 2013.08.04 USA Richmond, CA 1 0 A convert "on a mission from Allah" stabs a store clerk to death.
> 2014.03.06 USA Port Bolivar, TX 2 0 A Muslim man shoots his lesbian daughter and her lover to death and leaves a copy of the Quran open to a page condemning homosexuality.
> 2014.04.27 USA Skyway, WA 1 0 A 30-year-old man is murdered by a Muslim fanatic.
> 2014.06.01 USA Seattle, WA 2 0 Two homosexuals are murdered by an Islamic extremist.
> 2014.06.25 USA West Orange, NJ 1 0 A 19-year-old college student is shot to death 'in revenge' for Muslim deaths overseas.
> 2014.09.25 USA Moore, OK 1 1 A Sharia advocate beheads a woman after calling for Islamic terror and posting an Islamist beheading photo.
> 2014.12.18 USA Morganton, NC 1 0 A 74-year-old man is shot several times in the head by a 'radicalized' ISIS supporter.
> 2015.07.16 USA Chattanooga, TN 5 2 A 'devout Muslim' stages a suicide attack on a recruiting center at a strip mall and a naval center which leaves five dead.
> 2015.12.02 USA San Bernardino, CA 14 17 A 'very religious' Muslim shoots up a Christmas party with his wife, leaving fourteen dead.
> 
> 2016.6.12 USA Orlando, FL 50 dead so far 53 injured
> 
> Islamic Attacks on America
Click to expand...


----------



## charwin95

Ridgerunner said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because people carry their guns in their purse, back packs, waist and brief case in a gun free zones.
> Two of my golf buddies carry their guns at golf course and wherever they go..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better to be caught with it...
> 
> than without it...
Click to expand...


Fine.......... but gun nuts keep saying......... It's a gun free zones which is just an excuse. 
Why would a lunatic bastard like Omar even care if it's a gun free zones or not?


----------



## Mudda

boedicca said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> YESSS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They are part of a firearm, just as radio waves, paper and so on are part of free speech… Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have free speech, you can't yell FIRE! in a crowded room. You can't say on CNN that you want to kill Obama...
> Just like the 2nd Amendment isn't absolute, and bullets are not mentioned. Tough luck Charlie, go back to your school of tuna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do have free speech. However, like all rights it's limited to not intruding on someone else's right. Causing a stampede in a movie theater certainly could trample their right to live.
> 
> This sort of event highlights the difference between the left and right. The right sees the bronze age ideology as a threat, badly in need of a reformation or grave site, their call.
> 
> The liberal blames access to guns, yet the problem exist in Europe with very tight gun controls and the problem is getting worse since they have been lax about Muslims pouring in. The good liberal ignores all that and thinks doing the same thing here will work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The countries with the strictest gun laws have the lowest amount of gun deaths. Nothing will ever be at zero, but that won't stop you from using a bogus comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Utter Nonsense.    It's not guns or gun control laws that affect behavior, it's the culture. Venezuela, for example, has very extreme gun control laws.  How's that working out for them?
> 
> Firearms Related Death Rates:
> 
> View attachment 77879
> 
> Here's What Happened When Venezuela Imposed Gun Control Laws | Zero Hedge
> 
> Do Stricter Gun Laws Reduce Gun Violence in Latin America?
Click to expand...

Your example is a failed shithole. Epic fail.


----------



## Markle

Czernobog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No asshole...that is racist...the fact that they are all radical muslims is the fucking point.......
> 
> 
> 
> With entirely different leadership structures you ignorant asshat!  Which means they *can't* all be lumped together as one big pot o' "Muslim Fuckheads".  Jesus *Christ* how do we produce such stupid people in this country!!!!
Click to expand...


Yeah, actually you can lump them all together.

Until the vast majority of Imam's in all the mosque's around the country and in Europe come out in unison to totally deplore and reject the radicals committing these acts, they are all one in the same.  Quietly sitting on the sidelines is not adequate.  I believe the "moderate" Imam's and their followers fear the radicals in their various mosques.


----------



## Mudda

Rustic said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shall not be infringed covers bullets.  Idjit.
> 
> 
> 
> And I have a right to make my own ammo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, make your own bullets. But seriously, how many people in the US who own guns or are gang bangers that can make their own bullets that won't blow up in their face? About 6?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This what I have in the back of my shop... Nice try dumb fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's one person. Only 5 left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look on YouTube, thousands just like me… LOL
Click to expand...

And the ingredients have no constitutional protection either.


----------



## PredFan

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spin away loser. You said that the Pope started European Imperialism, you are wrong. Alexander did it, the Romans did it, twice.
> 
> 
> 
> The Pope did start european imperialism. Keep spinning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since this is about the shooting in Orlando, I'll say one last thing about it. Alexander was European, he conquered and assimilated more land and more people than any pope ever did. You are wrong and you haven't the intellectual or moral honesty to ever admit it. You are wrong, as you always are, admit it or be dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry dog. Even whites agree with me.
> 
> Imperialism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual, your reading difficulties fail you. Again and again you prove to be barely literate. Let me see if I can help you out.
> 
> The "Age of imperialism" is an area defined by historians. No where do they say that there wasn't any Imperialism before then, nor do they make the claim that you make; saying that a Pope was the first one to do it. Do you understand now? It would be like saying that there was no art before the Renaissance.
> 
> No charge for the education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously are suffering from what you accused me of. I never said there was no imperialism prior to to the age of imperialism. I said the pope started the age of european imperialism with his pontiff.
> 
> You should ask for a refund for your education. They did a bad job.
Click to expand...


You are stupid, illiterate, AND a liar. Here is your exact quote:

"Thats because you lack the knowledge. The Pope for example is the one that started european imperialism in the name of god."

You are dismissed, loser.


----------



## dani67

Markle said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> terrorist is dead ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we had a president with some intestinal fortitude, I'd have preferred he be captured alive and shipped off to GITMO for a bit of enhanced interrogation and quiet time.
Click to expand...


i dont know why  99 % of american terrorist or ....  killed  by police


----------



## boedicca

Mudda said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are part of a firearm, just as radio waves, paper and so on are part of free speech… Dumbass
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have free speech, you can't yell FIRE! in a crowded room. You can't say on CNN that you want to kill Obama...
> Just like the 2nd Amendment isn't absolute, and bullets are not mentioned. Tough luck Charlie, go back to your school of tuna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do have free speech. However, like all rights it's limited to not intruding on someone else's right. Causing a stampede in a movie theater certainly could trample their right to live.
> 
> This sort of event highlights the difference between the left and right. The right sees the bronze age ideology as a threat, badly in need of a reformation or grave site, their call.
> 
> The liberal blames access to guns, yet the problem exist in Europe with very tight gun controls and the problem is getting worse since they have been lax about Muslims pouring in. The good liberal ignores all that and thinks doing the same thing here will work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The countries with the strictest gun laws have the lowest amount of gun deaths. Nothing will ever be at zero, but that won't stop you from using a bogus comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Utter Nonsense.    It's not guns or gun control laws that affect behavior, it's the culture. Venezuela, for example, has very extreme gun control laws.  How's that working out for them?
> 
> Firearms Related Death Rates:
> 
> View attachment 77879
> 
> Here's What Happened When Venezuela Imposed Gun Control Laws | Zero Hedge
> 
> Do Stricter Gun Laws Reduce Gun Violence in Latin America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your example is a failed shithole. Epic fail.
Click to expand...




Condolences on your lack of reading and cognitive abilities.  I'm afraid the condition is terminal.


----------



## Asclepias

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pope did start european imperialism. Keep spinning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is about the shooting in Orlando, I'll say one last thing about it. Alexander was European, he conquered and assimilated more land and more people than any pope ever did. You are wrong and you haven't the intellectual or moral honesty to ever admit it. You are wrong, as you always are, admit it or be dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry dog. Even whites agree with me.
> 
> Imperialism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual, your reading difficulties fail you. Again and again you prove to be barely literate. Let me see if I can help you out.
> 
> The "Age of imperialism" is an area defined by historians. No where do they say that there wasn't any Imperialism before then, nor do they make the claim that you make; saying that a Pope was the first one to do it. Do you understand now? It would be like saying that there was no art before the Renaissance.
> 
> No charge for the education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously are suffering from what you accused me of. I never said there was no imperialism prior to to the age of imperialism. I said the pope started the age of european imperialism with his pontiff.
> 
> You should ask for a refund for your education. They did a bad job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are stupid, illiterate, AND a liar. Here is your exact quote:
> 
> "Thats because you lack the knowledge. The Pope for example is the one that started european imperialism in the name of god."
> 
> You are dismissed, loser.
Click to expand...

Thanks for posting my quote which shows you cant read very well.


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> Osama is dead dude. You seeing ghosts?



Yeah, that's really old.  Osama is what Ted Kennedy called Barack Hussein Obama in one of his drunken rants.


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Osama is dead dude. You seeing ghosts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's really old.  Osama is what Ted Kennedy called Barack Hussein Obama in one of his drunken rants.
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with namvet talking about Osama as if he were alive?


----------



## Old Yeller

I especially like the parade of political hacks to TV to ensure all is OK.   After the slaughter is complete.

Maybe they stop some events for the Trillions they loot....?


----------



## westwall

Mudda said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I have a right to make my own ammo...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, make your own bullets. But seriously, how many people in the US who own guns or are gang bangers that can make their own bullets that won't blow up in their face? About 6?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This what I have in the back of my shop... Nice try dumb fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's one person. Only 5 left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look on YouTube, thousands just like me… LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the ingredients have no constitutional protection either.
Click to expand...







Color me unsurprised that a progressive fool doesn't understand "shall not be infringed".   The Right extends to everything needed to ENJOY that Right.  Moron.


----------



## Old Yeller

dani67 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> terrorist is dead ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we had a president with some intestinal fortitude, I'd have preferred he be captured alive and shipped off to GITMO for a bit of enhanced interrogation and quiet time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont know why  99 % of american terrorist or ....  killed  by police
Click to expand...



Dani,  they attack "gun not allowed" zone.  They murder as many persons possible  until Police are calledband drive car over. Then they shoot or get shof by Police.

They don't go to a shooting range to do murder.


----------



## Markle

Mudda said:


> The countries with the strictest gun laws have the lowest amount of gun deaths. Nothing will ever be at zero, but that won't stop you from using a bogus comparison.



Those same countries you idolize also have far higher rates of violent crime.


----------



## Mudda

westwall said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, make your own bullets. But seriously, how many people in the US who own guns or are gang bangers that can make their own bullets that won't blow up in their face? About 6?
> 
> 
> 
> This what I have in the back of my shop... Nice try dumb fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's one person. Only 5 left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look on YouTube, thousands just like me… LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the ingredients have no constitutional protection either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color me unsurprised that a progressive fool doesn't understand "shall not be infringed".   The Right extends to everything needed to ENJOY that Right.  Moron.
Click to expand...

Too bad you're wrong.


----------



## Mudda

boedicca said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have free speech, you can't yell FIRE! in a crowded room. You can't say on CNN that you want to kill Obama...
> Just like the 2nd Amendment isn't absolute, and bullets are not mentioned. Tough luck Charlie, go back to your school of tuna.
> 
> 
> 
> We do have free speech. However, like all rights it's limited to not intruding on someone else's right. Causing a stampede in a movie theater certainly could trample their right to live.
> 
> This sort of event highlights the difference between the left and right. The right sees the bronze age ideology as a threat, badly in need of a reformation or grave site, their call.
> 
> The liberal blames access to guns, yet the problem exist in Europe with very tight gun controls and the problem is getting worse since they have been lax about Muslims pouring in. The good liberal ignores all that and thinks doing the same thing here will work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The countries with the strictest gun laws have the lowest amount of gun deaths. Nothing will ever be at zero, but that won't stop you from using a bogus comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Utter Nonsense.    It's not guns or gun control laws that affect behavior, it's the culture. Venezuela, for example, has very extreme gun control laws.  How's that working out for them?
> 
> Firearms Related Death Rates:
> 
> View attachment 77879
> 
> Here's What Happened When Venezuela Imposed Gun Control Laws | Zero Hedge
> 
> Do Stricter Gun Laws Reduce Gun Violence in Latin America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your example is a failed shithole. Epic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condolences on your lack of reading and cognitive abilities.  I'm afraid the condition is terminal.
Click to expand...

You would know, you'll be dead before I will.


----------



## Slyhunter

Indofred said:


> As we don't know who is responsible at this point, perhaps we'd better save wild accusations until you know you won't look stupid later if it proves to be some other party.


Muslim did it. Who looks stupid now?


----------



## Muhammed

Rustic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Dorkface.  He was a rightwing gun nut with a right wing gun nut mother enabling him.  Geez, you guys can't even own your own?
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers are radical Muslims in your area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were referring to SANDY HOOK.  Sheesh, can't you guys follow a conversation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Progressive socialist, the hate we saw acted out on a bunch a little kids...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clutching at straws here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, show us where Adam Lanza was a conservative?
Click to expand...

That is never going to happen, and you fucking know it.


----------



## Rustic

Mudda said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I have a right to make my own ammo...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, make your own bullets. But seriously, how many people in the US who own guns or are gang bangers that can make their own bullets that won't blow up in their face? About 6?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This what I have in the back of my shop... Nice try dumb fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's one person. Only 5 left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look on YouTube, thousands just like me… LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the ingredients have no constitutional protection either.
Click to expand...

Amazon.com: reloading supplies


----------



## NYcarbineer

Roudy said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no excusing this atrocity. No matter where he was born, he was a Muslim taught with all the hate and bigotry of that cult.
> 
> And why is nobody asking why someone didn't step forward and warn about this guys hate for gays and the fact that an attack on a gay venue was a possibility?
> 
> And we all know that Obama will excuse it as a "lone gunman" and state it has nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE "MODERATE" MUSLIMS WHO CLAIM THEY LOVE THIS COUNTRY?
> 
> It's Ramadan and we can expect more!
> 
> 
> 
> He was investigated by the FBI
> "The senior law enforcement source reports that Mateen became a person of interest in 2013 and again in 2014. The Federal Bureau of Investigation at one point opened an investigation into Mateen but subsequently closed the case when it produced nothing that appeared to warrant further investigation. He’s a known quantity, the source said. “He’s been on the radar before"
> WTF?  Just like with Hillary, the FBI investigates then does nothing.
> Omar Mateen, Terrorist Who Attacked Orlando Gay Club, Had Been Investigated by FBI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This politically incorrect environment created by Obama and the Democraps is causing people to get killed.
Click to expand...


Yes we should start locking up every rightwing nut who expresses animosity towards homosexuals.

eh?


----------



## Rustic

NYcarbineer said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no excusing this atrocity. No matter where he was born, he was a Muslim taught with all the hate and bigotry of that cult.
> 
> And why is nobody asking why someone didn't step forward and warn about this guys hate for gays and the fact that an attack on a gay venue was a possibility?
> 
> And we all know that Obama will excuse it as a "lone gunman" and state it has nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE "MODERATE" MUSLIMS WHO CLAIM THEY LOVE THIS COUNTRY?
> 
> It's Ramadan and we can expect more!
> 
> 
> 
> He was investigated by the FBI
> "The senior law enforcement source reports that Mateen became a person of interest in 2013 and again in 2014. The Federal Bureau of Investigation at one point opened an investigation into Mateen but subsequently closed the case when it produced nothing that appeared to warrant further investigation. He’s a known quantity, the source said. “He’s been on the radar before"
> WTF?  Just like with Hillary, the FBI investigates then does nothing.
> Omar Mateen, Terrorist Who Attacked Orlando Gay Club, Had Been Investigated by FBI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This politically incorrect environment created by Obama and the Democraps is causing people to get killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we should start locking up every rightwing nut who expresses animosity towards homosexuals.
> 
> eh?
Click to expand...

The number one killer of gays… The Muslim


----------



## PredFan

Orlando: ISLAMIST
Boston: ISLAMIST
Paris: ISLAMIST
9/11 ISLAMIST
Ft Hood ISLAMIST
Chattanooga: ISLAMIST
Clearly the threat's climate change.


----------



## NYcarbineer

The Irish Ram said:


> LA just dodged the same thing that Orlando is dealing with.  They caught another one, armed and on his way to a gay parade in Ca.



Apparently the constant barrage of inflammatory anti-gay rhetoric from the RW propaganda machine is starting to push people over the edge into violent extremism.


----------



## Old Yeller

Have we been sufficiently warned yet not to over-react against muslims?   I'm worried about the backlash.  As always, comfortably.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Rustic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no excusing this atrocity. No matter where he was born, he was a Muslim taught with all the hate and bigotry of that cult.
> 
> And why is nobody asking why someone didn't step forward and warn about this guys hate for gays and the fact that an attack on a gay venue was a possibility?
> 
> And we all know that Obama will excuse it as a "lone gunman" and state it has nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE "MODERATE" MUSLIMS WHO CLAIM THEY LOVE THIS COUNTRY?
> 
> It's Ramadan and we can expect more!
> 
> 
> 
> He was investigated by the FBI
> "The senior law enforcement source reports that Mateen became a person of interest in 2013 and again in 2014. The Federal Bureau of Investigation at one point opened an investigation into Mateen but subsequently closed the case when it produced nothing that appeared to warrant further investigation. He’s a known quantity, the source said. “He’s been on the radar before"
> WTF?  Just like with Hillary, the FBI investigates then does nothing.
> Omar Mateen, Terrorist Who Attacked Orlando Gay Club, Had Been Investigated by FBI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This politically incorrect environment created by Obama and the Democraps is causing people to get killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we should start locking up every rightwing nut who expresses animosity towards homosexuals.
> 
> eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number one killer of gays… The Muslim
Click to expand...


RWnuts come in all sizes shapes religions and colors.  These are your people.


----------



## Rustic

NYcarbineer said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA just dodged the same thing that Orlando is dealing with.  They caught another one, armed and on his way to a gay parade in Ca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the constant barrage of inflammatory anti-gay rhetoric from the RW propaganda machine is starting to push people over the edge into violent extremism.
Click to expand...

You apparently can't read, in Muslim controlled countries it's a privilege and a right to kill gay people. Just the facts baby


----------



## Markle

Muhammed said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.
> 
> Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know an assault rifle if you tripped over one.
> 
> Which of these rifle's is an assault rifle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one or both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the other one that she shoved up your asshole.
Click to expand...


So which one is the assault rifle or are both of them assault rifle's?


----------



## Rustic

NYcarbineer said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no excusing this atrocity. No matter where he was born, he was a Muslim taught with all the hate and bigotry of that cult.
> 
> And why is nobody asking why someone didn't step forward and warn about this guys hate for gays and the fact that an attack on a gay venue was a possibility?
> 
> And we all know that Obama will excuse it as a "lone gunman" and state it has nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE "MODERATE" MUSLIMS WHO CLAIM THEY LOVE THIS COUNTRY?
> 
> It's Ramadan and we can expect more!
> 
> 
> 
> He was investigated by the FBI
> "The senior law enforcement source reports that Mateen became a person of interest in 2013 and again in 2014. The Federal Bureau of Investigation at one point opened an investigation into Mateen but subsequently closed the case when it produced nothing that appeared to warrant further investigation. He’s a known quantity, the source said. “He’s been on the radar before"
> WTF?  Just like with Hillary, the FBI investigates then does nothing.
> Omar Mateen, Terrorist Who Attacked Orlando Gay Club, Had Been Investigated by FBI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This politically incorrect environment created by Obama and the Democraps is causing people to get killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we should start locking up every rightwing nut who expresses animosity towards homosexuals.
> 
> eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number one killer of gays… The Muslim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RWnuts come in all sizes shapes religions and colors.  These are your people.
Click to expand...

Nutters = progressive socialists


----------



## NYcarbineer

Rustic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA just dodged the same thing that Orlando is dealing with.  They caught another one, armed and on his way to a gay parade in Ca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the constant barrage of inflammatory anti-gay rhetoric from the RW propaganda machine is starting to push people over the edge into violent extremism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You apparently can't read, in Muslim controlled countries it's a privilege and a right to kill gay people. Just the facts baby
Click to expand...


Really?   Is that your dream for America?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Rustic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was investigated by the FBI
> "The senior law enforcement source reports that Mateen became a person of interest in 2013 and again in 2014. The Federal Bureau of Investigation at one point opened an investigation into Mateen but subsequently closed the case when it produced nothing that appeared to warrant further investigation. He’s a known quantity, the source said. “He’s been on the radar before"
> WTF?  Just like with Hillary, the FBI investigates then does nothing.
> Omar Mateen, Terrorist Who Attacked Orlando Gay Club, Had Been Investigated by FBI
> 
> 
> 
> This politically incorrect environment created by Obama and the Democraps is causing people to get killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we should start locking up every rightwing nut who expresses animosity towards homosexuals.
> 
> eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number one killer of gays… The Muslim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RWnuts come in all sizes shapes religions and colors.  These are your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutters = progressive socialists
Click to expand...


He resorts to infantile cartoons, and loses the argument in the process.


----------



## NYcarbineer

What a terrible predicament for the modern American conservative...

a Muslim kills dozens of gays.

Oh my, says the RWnut, I have no one to root for!!


----------



## Old Yeller

Well,  the beast gets day off top-secret doc crimes.  Always a silver lining.  She's' been working so hard "for the American people" well deserved break.


----------



## dani67

num_nut said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> terrorist is dead ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we had a president with some intestinal fortitude, I'd have preferred he be captured alive and shipped off to GITMO for a bit of enhanced interrogation and quiet time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont know why  99 % of american terrorist or ....  killed  by police
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dani,  they attack "gun not allowed" zone.  They murder as many persons possible  until Police are calledband drive car over. Then they shoot or get shof by Police.
> 
> They don't go to a shooting range to do murder.
Click to expand...

 they must capture them because maybe they have information.and  send them to Solitary confinement cell for years.  or other prisoner raped them and kick their ass .he killed 50 people and he is in peace .no suffer


----------



## Rustic

NYcarbineer said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This politically incorrect environment created by Obama and the Democraps is causing people to get killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we should start locking up every rightwing nut who expresses animosity towards homosexuals.
> 
> eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number one killer of gays… The Muslim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RWnuts come in all sizes shapes religions and colors.  These are your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutters = progressive socialists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He resorts to infantile cartoons, and loses the argument in the process.
Click to expand...

Thinking gun control is anything other than just "control"...  Is naïve at best.


----------



## JimBowie1958

NYcarbineer said:


> What a terrible predicament for the modern American conservative...
> 
> a Muslim kills dozens of gays.
> 
> Oh my, says the RWnut, I have no one to root for!!



Why not root for BOTH OF THEM, idiot?


----------



## Muhammed

NYcarbineer said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no excusing this atrocity. No matter where he was born, he was a Muslim taught with all the hate and bigotry of that cult.
> 
> And why is nobody asking why someone didn't step forward and warn about this guys hate for gays and the fact that an attack on a gay venue was a possibility?
> 
> And we all know that Obama will excuse it as a "lone gunman" and state it has nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE "MODERATE" MUSLIMS WHO CLAIM THEY LOVE THIS COUNTRY?
> 
> It's Ramadan and we can expect more!
> 
> 
> 
> He was investigated by the FBI
> "The senior law enforcement source reports that Mateen became a person of interest in 2013 and again in 2014. The Federal Bureau of Investigation at one point opened an investigation into Mateen but subsequently closed the case when it produced nothing that appeared to warrant further investigation. He’s a known quantity, the source said. “He’s been on the radar before"
> WTF?  Just like with Hillary, the FBI investigates then does nothing.
> Omar Mateen, Terrorist Who Attacked Orlando Gay Club, Had Been Investigated by FBI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This politically incorrect environment created by Obama and the Democraps is causing people to get killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we should start locking up every rightwing nut who expresses animosity towards homosexuals.
> 
> eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number one killer of gays… The Muslim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RWnuts come in all sizes shapes religions and colors.  These are your people.
Click to expand...

When you manage to somehow get all of those RWnuts out of your throat, could you explain how you managed to do that?

I've never had that problem. I'm wondering how you solved it.


----------



## Old Yeller

NYcarbineer said:


> What a terrible predicament for the modern American conservative...
> 
> a Muslim kills dozens of gays.
> 
> Oh my, says the RWnut, I have no one to root for!!





Me too. I should cair more.....just can't work it up?  Honestly, glad it not a daycare, HS or unarmed military. Arm somethings now, do not delay.  

I thought it time to go on offense way way back.  Why sit like duck?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Muhammed said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was investigated by the FBI
> "The senior law enforcement source reports that Mateen became a person of interest in 2013 and again in 2014. The Federal Bureau of Investigation at one point opened an investigation into Mateen but subsequently closed the case when it produced nothing that appeared to warrant further investigation. He’s a known quantity, the source said. “He’s been on the radar before"
> WTF?  Just like with Hillary, the FBI investigates then does nothing.
> Omar Mateen, Terrorist Who Attacked Orlando Gay Club, Had Been Investigated by FBI
> 
> 
> 
> This politically incorrect environment created by Obama and the Democraps is causing people to get killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we should start locking up every rightwing nut who expresses animosity towards homosexuals.
> 
> eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number one killer of gays… The Muslim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RWnuts come in all sizes shapes religions and colors.  These are your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you manage to somehow get all of those RWnuts out of your throat, could you explain how you managed to do that?
Click to expand...


I'm so far up on high ground compared to these people, they need binoculars to see the soles of my shoes.


----------



## PredFan

NYcarbineer said:


> What a terrible predicament for the modern American conservative...
> 
> a Muslim kills dozens of gays.
> 
> Oh my, says the RWnut, I have no one to root for!!



Of course the modern American progressive has no such problem...

a Muslim kills dozens of gays.

"The gun is at fault!"


----------



## NYcarbineer

If the guy with the arsenal out in Santa Monica turns out NOT to be Muslim,

how fast do you think the RWnut cult will dismiss him as NOT a terrorist?


----------



## NYcarbineer

PredFan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a terrible predicament for the modern American conservative...
> 
> a Muslim kills dozens of gays.
> 
> Oh my, says the RWnut, I have no one to root for!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the modern American progressive has no such problem...
> 
> a Muslim kills dozens of gays.
> 
> "The gun is at fault!"
Click to expand...


Hatred of gays is at fault.  That hatred comes in many varieties - conservative Muslims, conservative Christians, etc.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

NYcarbineer said:


> What a terrible predicament for the modern American conservative...
> 
> a Muslim kills dozens of gays.
> 
> Oh my, says the RWnut, I have no one to root for!!


Which is the same predicament for you equally moronic left wing nuts, of course.


----------



## Old Yeller

NYcarbineer said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This politically incorrect environment created by Obama and the Democraps is causing people to get killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we should start locking up every rightwing nut who expresses animosity towards homosexuals.
> 
> eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number one killer of gays… The Muslim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RWnuts come in all sizes shapes religions and colors.  These are your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you manage to somehow get all of those RWnuts out of your throat, could you explain how you managed to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so far up on high ground compared to these people, they need binoculars to see the soles of my shoes.
Click to expand...



We can see you look like an ass from down here.

Too easy. Someone take this lightweight.   I can't get in it without keyboard.


----------



## charwin95

PredFan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people end up on the watch list who are completely innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then there should be a review of the watch list for accuracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree Joe but........ But the FBI cannot even stop this bastards from buying a guns at gun shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they can, there are background checks at gun shows.
> 
> There has never been a terrorist attack or even a mass shooting done by anyone who purchased a gun at a gun show. I'd be willing to bet that this Islamic terrorist did not purchase his gun at a gun show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Preddie. ....... Private gun sellers at gun shows do not require bg checks at gun shows because gun nuts say it's the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me one, just one time a mass killer bough his weapon at a gun show. Show me or stop saying stupid shit.
Click to expand...


Are you lost? Pay attention boy.
Where in my post that I said  .................. Mass shooter bought guns at gun shows. 
All I'm telling you is .............. Private gun sellers at gun shows do not comply with BG checks. Even a felon and a watch list can buy a gun at gun shows as many as they want. Because that's the law. 
Where is 2aguy when you need him?


----------



## Old Yeller

NYcarbineer said:


> If the guy with the arsenal out in Santa Monica turns out NOT to be Muslim,
> 
> how fast do you think the RWnut cult will dismiss him as NOT a terrorist?



Could be redneck okie from inland empire.   With mullet, Chrysler NY, alkie, mtweaker, wife left him, courts cheated him, can't find job.  Maybe?

Then you can do the dance of joy! Wooo-hoooo.  Pass me PBR up here....


----------



## NYcarbineer

num_nut said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the guy with the arsenal out in Santa Monica turns out NOT to be Muslim,
> 
> how fast do you think the RWnut cult will dismiss him as NOT a terrorist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be redneck okie from inland empire.   With mullet, Chrysler NY, alkie, mtweaker, wife left him, courts cheated him, can't find job.  Maybe?
> 
> Then you can do the dance of joy! Wooo-hoooo.  Pass me PBR up here....
Click to expand...


Then I can watch a synchronized flip flop spin of biblical proportions, by the RWnuts around here.


----------



## Silhouette

NYcarbineer said:


> Hatred of gays is at fault.  That hatred comes in many varieties - conservative Muslims, conservative Christians, etc.



Except the shooter is a registered democrat.


----------



## Picaro

I noticed I can't find some gimp sniveling about how the rampaging cops just murdered another innocent minority for no reason in their epidemic of savagery n stuff. Or does that narrative have to wait until Mondays and new scrips from their therapists? ...

Will CAIR have this victim's family file a hate crime lawsuit against the Orlando police dept.? They and some sleazy Mullah hanging around behind some Chief or whatever in a broadcast earlier to day; I guess he was there to tll us the usual line of crap about the religion of peace, and to see that the local political establishment behaved like good little dhimmi, or else. They did, of course.


----------



## bodecea

PredFan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a terrible predicament for the modern American conservative...
> 
> a Muslim kills dozens of gays.
> 
> Oh my, says the RWnut, I have no one to root for!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the modern American progressive has no such problem...
> 
> a Muslim kills dozens of gays.
> 
> "The gun is at fault!"
Click to expand...


----------



## Crixus

NYcarbineer said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a terrible predicament for the modern American conservative...
> 
> a Muslim kills dozens of gays.
> 
> Oh my, says the RWnut, I have no one to root for!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the modern American progressive has no such problem...
> 
> a Muslim kills dozens of gays.
> 
> "The gun is at fault!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hatred of gays is at fault.  That hatred comes in many varieties - conservative Muslims, conservative Christians, etc.
Click to expand...


True Dat, but only one group in those you mentioned kill people as an  answer to an edict issued by the powers that be and those would be the Muslims.


----------



## Old Yeller

Picaro said:


> I noticed I can't find some gimp sniveling about how the rampaging cops just murdered a minority for no reason in their epidemic of savagery n stuff. Or does that narrative have to wait until Mondays and new scrips from their therapists? ...




In all fairness the Iranian Dani....wanted it captured for "interrogation" lol.  50 years in Gitmo Iranian style. Bring your trunks Awkmed.

Guess he not aware how soft USA courts are.  They would let shooter sue for emotional distress.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PredFan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the issue by a mile.
> 
> Not a surprise actually.
> 
> This is an Islam issue. You take away his ar15 and you STILL have dead Americans.
> 
> Period, end of discussion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
Click to expand...




PredFan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Democratic issue or a Republican  issue, a liberal issue or a conservative issue,  it is a gun access issue.
> 
> A gun doesn't walk into a bar and commit a horrific act, the gun is a tool used by a human being who is fueled by hate and likely fear.  Too often we have seen mass killings by a single individual, and too often we see defenders of guns call for more guns, as if more killing is the solution.
> 
> The Congress, The President and the Supreme Court have the power and duty to act in the best interests of the citizens of our nation.  That collectively those members of the Congress who do not act, and defend the 2nd A. as if ordained by God, are culpable, as are those single issue voters who support them.
> 
> Unless and until the NRA and the gun industry recognize mass murder by gun is a problem, and one which cannot be fixed by adding more guns to the problem, all of us remain at risk - even those who think concealed carry will keep them safe.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the issue by a mile.
> 
> Not a surprise actually.
> 
> This is an Islam issue. You take away his ar15 and you STILL have dead Americans.
> 
> Period, end of discussion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
Click to expand...


Fuck you.  You have no concept of the truth, and when making a statement of fact, it is your duty to provide the evidence.  

When that duty is breached the reader has every right to challenge your veracity.  BTW, you're simply one more member of the crazy right wing, put on your brown shirt go to a gay bar and start breaking the crystal.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the issue by a mile.
> 
> Not a surprise actually.
> 
> This is an Islam issue. You take away his ar15 and you STILL have dead Americans.
> 
> Period, end of discussion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the issue by a mile.
> 
> Not a surprise actually.
> 
> This is an Islam issue. You take away his ar15 and you STILL have dead Americans.
> 
> Period, end of discussion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.  You have no concept of the truth, and when making a statement of fact, it is your duty to provide the evidence.
> 
> When that duty is breached the reader has every right to challenge your veracity.  BTW, you're simply one more member of the crazy right wing, put on your brown shirt go to a gay bar and start breaking the crystal.
Click to expand...

Change your diaper. It's sad just how often pacifists shit themselves.


----------



## easyt65

Radicalized Muslim

Reportedly called out ISIS leader and Boston Marathon Bomber brother's names during the attack.

This was not a Democrat or a Republican. It was a Muslim. Muslims hate homosexuals, murder them abroad. So why should we worry about importing more from nations that kill homosexuals?

Was on FBI'S RADAR...interviewed him after violent comments in 2014

FBI says it is overwhelmed, not enough manpower to cover the approx 1,000 cases involving terrorists / potential ISIS Terrorists here IN THE US.

So why bring thousands more from Syria when Obama has admitted flawed background system - NOT helping the FBI or keeping Americans safe.

Despite no proven contact between the 2, ISIS has claimed credit for the attack - warned 3 days ago an attack in Florida was coming.

Worst US TERRORIST mass shooting.


----------



## Marianne

koshergrl said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard on TV that the gunman's father said Mateen saw two gay people kissing and carrying on in front of his family and was angry which is why he may have targeted the gay community, so at least that might be a motive along with possible terrorist ties.
> 
> 
> 
> His father is a lying muslim pig. He targeted fags because muslims hate fags. Not because Americans hate them.
Click to expand...

When did I say Mateen attacked because American's hate gays?  I said the possible reason he attacked a soft target loaded with gays is because he was upset because he saw two men kissing in front of his family. I'm sure he would have done the attack regardless but it might have been something else like a mall,graduation or a baseball game. I never implied or said radicalized Muslims didn't hate gays, they hang them all the time? I'm a proud Infidel, I know how this shit works.


----------



## easyt65

PROPS to CAIR!

Spokesman for CAIR publicly denounced the violence / the attack, publicly denounced radical Islamic Extremism and ISIS, declared 'You do NOT speak for our religeon!

1st time I have seen such a strong, public response from US Muslim leaders condemning Islamic Extremism!


----------



## Political Junky

2aguy said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has a liberal said....."But but but Christians......." yet?
> 
> Wait for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. They dug up McVeigh again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But mcveigh wasn't a Christian.....
Click to expand...

Right-wing terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*Right-wing terrorism* is terrorism motivated by a variety of far right ideologies and beliefs, including anti-communism, neo-fascism, neo-Nazism, racism, xenophobia. This type of terrorism has been sporadic, with little or no international cooperation.[1] The terrorist acts are generally poorly coordinated[_citation needed_], and few identifiable organizations have been involved. Modern right-wing terrorism first appeared in western Europe in the 1980s and in eastern Europe following the dissolution of the Soviet Union.[2]

Right-wing terrorists aim to overthrow governments and replace them with nationalist orfascist-oriented governments.[1] The core of this movement includes neo-fascist skinheads, far right hooligans, youth sympathisers and intellectual guides who believe that the state must rid itself of foreign elements in order to protect _rightful_ citizens.[3] However, they usually lack a rigid ideology.[4]
<more>


----------



## easyt65

News reports say terrorist called 911 20 minutes into the massacre and pledged allegiance to ISIS as he murdered Americans...


----------



## Tilly

easyt65 said:


> PROPS to CAIR!
> 
> Spokesman for CAIR publicly denounced the violence / the attack, publicly denounced radical Islamic Extremism and ISIS, declared 'You do NOT speak for our religeon!
> 
> 1st time I have seen such a strong, public response from US Muslim leaders condemning Islamic Extremism!


Do you have a link/transcript?


----------



## easyt65

Political Junky said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has a liberal said....."But but but Christians......." yet?
> 
> Wait for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. They dug up McVeigh again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But mcveigh wasn't a Christian.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right-wing terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Right-wing terrorism* is terrorism motivated by a variety of far right ideologies and beliefs, including anti-communism, neo-fascism, neo-Nazism, racism, xenophobia. This type of terrorism has been sporadic, with little or no international cooperation.[1] The terrorist acts are generally poorly coordinated[_citation needed_], and few identifiable organizations have been involved. Modern right-wing terrorism first appeared in western Europe in the 1980s and in eastern Europe following the dissolution of the Soviet Union.[2]
> 
> Right-wing terrorists aim to overthrow governments and replace them with nationalist orfascist-oriented governments.[1] The core of this movement includes neo-fascist skinheads, far right hooligans, youth sympathisers and intellectual guides who believe that the state must rid itself of foreign elements in order to protect _rightful_ citizens.[3] However, they usually lack a rigid ideology.[4]
Click to expand...

This was not RIGHT or LEFT anything.  This was RADICAL ISLAMIC EXTREMISM.  This was the extreme Muslim faith that teaches HATE for homosexuals and results in the murder / genocide of homosexuals in Islamic states.


----------



## easyt65

num_nut said:


> Why they not throw purse or high heels at shooter?   Those coke snorters are shape like bullet.  Ready Brad,  oh you throw like a girl, beeatch gimmee that pump.


NOT funny right now, dude. 50 AMERICANS murdered...and possibly counting.


----------



## Old Yeller

Don't believe anything from cair or any muzzlem.  The book says to lie lie lie to support the movement.   Homey don't buy it. They just want BHO to keep those dollars coming in.


----------



## JimBowie1958

ISIS claims responsibility for America's most deadly mass shooting: Terror group celebrates their New York-born 'fighter' Omar Mateen, 29, who died in Orlando gay club after killing 50
US citizen Omar Mateen, 29, opened fire inside Pulse gay club in Orlando in the early hours of Sunday morning
Mateen, from Port St. Lucie in Florida, killed at least 50 people, injured 53 and took about 100 party-goers hostage
Police used an explosive device to distract the gunman and rescued around 30 people who had been taken hostage
Officers engaged in gunfire with the man and an officer was shot in the head, but he was saved by his helmet
Mateen was eventually shot dead by officers shortly after 5am - three hours after the massacre began
Shooter had an associates degree in criminal justice and worked as a security guard with a company called G4S
Mateen was a 'known quantity' to the FBI and was investigated twice before the mass shooting
ISIS claims responsibility for massacre of 50 in Orlando gay club
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## easyt65

Tilly said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PROPS to CAIR!
> 
> Spokesman for CAIR publicly denounced the violence / the attack, publicly denounced radical Islamic Extremism and ISIS, declared 'You do NOT speak for our religeon!
> 
> 1st time I have seen such a strong, public response from US Muslim leaders condemning Islamic Extremism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link/transcript?
Click to expand...

Watching CNN and Fox both liveright now...


----------



## Political Junky

easyt65 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has a liberal said....."But but but Christians......." yet?
> 
> Wait for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. They dug up McVeigh again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But mcveigh wasn't a Christian.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right-wing terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Right-wing terrorism* is terrorism motivated by a variety of far right ideologies and beliefs, including anti-communism, neo-fascism, neo-Nazism, racism, xenophobia. This type of terrorism has been sporadic, with little or no international cooperation.[1] The terrorist acts are generally poorly coordinated[_citation needed_], and few identifiable organizations have been involved. Modern right-wing terrorism first appeared in western Europe in the 1980s and in eastern Europe following the dissolution of the Soviet Union.[2]
> 
> Right-wing terrorists aim to overthrow governments and replace them with nationalist orfascist-oriented governments.[1] The core of this movement includes neo-fascist skinheads, far right hooligans, youth sympathisers and intellectual guides who believe that the state must rid itself of foreign elements in order to protect _rightful_ citizens.[3] However, they usually lack a rigid ideology.[4]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was not RIGHT or LEFT anything.  This was RADICAL ISLAMIC EXTREMISM.  This was the extreme Muslim faith that teaches HATE for homosexuals and results in the murder / genocide of homosexuals in Islamic states.
Click to expand...

And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.


----------



## JimBowie1958

ISIS claims responsibility for America's most deadly mass shooting: Terror group celebrates their New York-born 'fighter' Omar Mateen, 29, who died in Orlando gay club after killing 50
US citizen Omar Mateen, 29, opened fire inside Pulse gay club in Orlando in the early hours of Sunday morning
Mateen, from Port St. Lucie in Florida, killed at least 50 people, injured 53 and took about 100 party-goers hostage
Police used an explosive device to distract the gunman and rescued around 30 people who had been taken hostage
Officers engaged in gunfire with the man and an officer was shot in the head, but he was saved by his helmet
Mateen was eventually shot dead by officers shortly after 5am - three hours after the massacre began
Shooter had an associates degree in criminal justice and worked as a security guard with a company called G4S
Mateen was a 'known quantity' to the FBI and was investigated twice before the mass shooting
ISIS claims responsibility for massacre of 50 in Orlando gay club
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Freewill

Just some things I saw today.

At the press conference the only person of a religious side was a Muslim Imam.  He made no apologies but basically babbled on repeating what others said.  I might have missed a Chrisitan pastor but I don't think I did.  Truth, I don't want to hear from an Imam, what happened to separation?

I heard that this club wasn't exclusively gay.

I also decided after listening to the news, I am going to put Stev McGarret on ignore for his comments on the first page.

When I listen or read crap like he posted the bad dog starts coming out.  I don't want the bad dog winning.


----------



## easyt65

I do not want to make this political, but I am disappointed in Obama. He jumped on gun control again, he refused to say the words 'ISLAMIC' extremism, and only called it 'violent terrorism'.  I give him credit, though - he did call it terrorism! That's a start.


----------



## Freewill

Political Junky said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has a liberal said....."But but but Christians......." yet?
> 
> Wait for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. They dug up McVeigh again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But mcveigh wasn't a Christian.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right-wing terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Right-wing terrorism* is terrorism motivated by a variety of far right ideologies and beliefs, including anti-communism, neo-fascism, neo-Nazism, racism, xenophobia. This type of terrorism has been sporadic, with little or no international cooperation.[1] The terrorist acts are generally poorly coordinated[_citation needed_], and few identifiable organizations have been involved. Modern right-wing terrorism first appeared in western Europe in the 1980s and in eastern Europe following the dissolution of the Soviet Union.[2]
> 
> Right-wing terrorists aim to overthrow governments and replace them with nationalist orfascist-oriented governments.[1] The core of this movement includes neo-fascist skinheads, far right hooligans, youth sympathisers and intellectual guides who believe that the state must rid itself of foreign elements in order to protect _rightful_ citizens.[3] However, they usually lack a rigid ideology.[4]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was not RIGHT or LEFT anything.  This was RADICAL ISLAMIC EXTREMISM.  This was the extreme Muslim faith that teaches HATE for homosexuals and results in the murder / genocide of homosexuals in Islamic states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.
Click to expand...


Nope, never ran into many Christians that said to hate a homosexual or a Muslim, never.  Not sure what circles you run in but I am thinking you need better friends.


----------



## Old Yeller

easyt65 said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why they nthrow purse or high heels at shooter?   Those coke snorters are shape like bullet.  Ready Brad,  oh you throw like a girl, beeatch gimmee that pump.
> 
> 
> 
> NOT funny right now, dude. 50 AMERICANS murdered...and possibly counting.
Click to expand...

OK.   I get it.  We knew it was coming.  Not schocking to me,  yes more may die at hospital.  Always do.  I respectfully apologize.


----------



## Political Junky

Freewill said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. They dug up McVeigh again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But mcveigh wasn't a Christian.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right-wing terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Right-wing terrorism* is terrorism motivated by a variety of far right ideologies and beliefs, including anti-communism, neo-fascism, neo-Nazism, racism, xenophobia. This type of terrorism has been sporadic, with little or no international cooperation.[1] The terrorist acts are generally poorly coordinated[_citation needed_], and few identifiable organizations have been involved. Modern right-wing terrorism first appeared in western Europe in the 1980s and in eastern Europe following the dissolution of the Soviet Union.[2]
> 
> Right-wing terrorists aim to overthrow governments and replace them with nationalist orfascist-oriented governments.[1] The core of this movement includes neo-fascist skinheads, far right hooligans, youth sympathisers and intellectual guides who believe that the state must rid itself of foreign elements in order to protect _rightful_ citizens.[3] However, they usually lack a rigid ideology.[4]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was not RIGHT or LEFT anything.  This was RADICAL ISLAMIC EXTREMISM.  This was the extreme Muslim faith that teaches HATE for homosexuals and results in the murder / genocide of homosexuals in Islamic states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, never ran into many Christians that said to hate a homosexual or a Muslim, never.  Not sure what circles you run in but I am thinking you need better friends.
Click to expand...

Just read the posts from the Right on these boards.


----------



## easyt65

WillowTree said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ideology was involved in Sandy Hook?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwing Gun Nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a progressive left-a-tard.... Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Dorkface.  He was a rightwing gun nut with a right wing gun nut mother enabling him.  Geez, you guys can't even own your own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No doubt he was a progressive nutcase… Seen by his behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a registered democrat.
Click to expand...

Whatever he WAS, he became a radicalized ISLAMIC extremist. THAT is all that matters.


----------



## Crixus

Political Junky said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has a liberal said....."But but but Christians......." yet?
> 
> Wait for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. They dug up McVeigh again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But mcveigh wasn't a Christian.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right-wing terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Right-wing terrorism* is terrorism motivated by a variety of far right ideologies and beliefs, including anti-communism, neo-fascism, neo-Nazism, racism, xenophobia. This type of terrorism has been sporadic, with little or no international cooperation.[1] The terrorist acts are generally poorly coordinated[_citation needed_], and few identifiable organizations have been involved. Modern right-wing terrorism first appeared in western Europe in the 1980s and in eastern Europe following the dissolution of the Soviet Union.[2]
> 
> Right-wing terrorists aim to overthrow governments and replace them with nationalist orfascist-oriented governments.[1] The core of this movement includes neo-fascist skinheads, far right hooligans, youth sympathisers and intellectual guides who believe that the state must rid itself of foreign elements in order to protect _rightful_ citizens.[3] However, they usually lack a rigid ideology.[4]
> <more>
Click to expand...


That was stupid.


----------



## easyt65

Political Junky said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But mcveigh wasn't a Christian.....
> 
> 
> 
> Right-wing terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Right-wing terrorism* is terrorism motivated by a variety of far right ideologies and beliefs, including anti-communism, neo-fascism, neo-Nazism, racism, xenophobia. This type of terrorism has been sporadic, with little or no international cooperation.[1] The terrorist acts are generally poorly coordinated[_citation needed_], and few identifiable organizations have been involved. Modern right-wing terrorism first appeared in western Europe in the 1980s and in eastern Europe following the dissolution of the Soviet Union.[2]
> 
> Right-wing terrorists aim to overthrow governments and replace them with nationalist orfascist-oriented governments.[1] The core of this movement includes neo-fascist skinheads, far right hooligans, youth sympathisers and intellectual guides who believe that the state must rid itself of foreign elements in order to protect _rightful_ citizens.[3] However, they usually lack a rigid ideology.[4]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was not RIGHT or LEFT anything.  This was RADICAL ISLAMIC EXTREMISM.  This was the extreme Muslim faith that teaches HATE for homosexuals and results in the murder / genocide of homosexuals in Islamic states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, never ran into many Christians that said to hate a homosexual or a Muslim, never.  Not sure what circles you run in but I am thinking you need better friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just read the posts from the Right on these boards.
Click to expand...

True Christians / Christianity teaches hate for THE SIN but to have love and compassion for 'the sinner'.  Anyone who claims Christianity is about 'hate' has no clue what they are talking about.


----------



## Freewill

Political Junky said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But mcveigh wasn't a Christian.....
> 
> 
> 
> Right-wing terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Right-wing terrorism* is terrorism motivated by a variety of far right ideologies and beliefs, including anti-communism, neo-fascism, neo-Nazism, racism, xenophobia. This type of terrorism has been sporadic, with little or no international cooperation.[1] The terrorist acts are generally poorly coordinated[_citation needed_], and few identifiable organizations have been involved. Modern right-wing terrorism first appeared in western Europe in the 1980s and in eastern Europe following the dissolution of the Soviet Union.[2]
> 
> Right-wing terrorists aim to overthrow governments and replace them with nationalist orfascist-oriented governments.[1] The core of this movement includes neo-fascist skinheads, far right hooligans, youth sympathisers and intellectual guides who believe that the state must rid itself of foreign elements in order to protect _rightful_ citizens.[3] However, they usually lack a rigid ideology.[4]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was not RIGHT or LEFT anything.  This was RADICAL ISLAMIC EXTREMISM.  This was the extreme Muslim faith that teaches HATE for homosexuals and results in the murder / genocide of homosexuals in Islamic states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, never ran into many Christians that said to hate a homosexual or a Muslim, never.  Not sure what circles you run in but I am thinking you need better friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just read the posts from the Right on these boards.
Click to expand...


My mistake, I thought you said Christians.  You're not being a stereotyping bigot are you?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Political Junky said:


> Just read the posts from the Right on these boards.


Oh fuck you. 

Those retards do not speak for conservatism or the right any more than dickless Lone Laugher, JoeB, or any of the other leftwing morons speak for all of you libtards.


----------



## Freewill

easyt65 said:


> I do not want to make this political, but I am disappointed in Obama. He jumped on gun control again, he refused to say the words 'ISLAMIC' extremism, and only called it 'violent terrorism'.  I give him credit, though - he did call it terrorism! That's a start.



Not sure why you would be disappointed when Obama acts exactly like he always acts.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Multiple gunshots heard in Snapchat video


----------



## Theowl32

Political Junky said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has a liberal said....."But but but Christians......." yet?
> 
> Wait for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. They dug up McVeigh again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But mcveigh wasn't a Christian.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right-wing terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Right-wing terrorism* is terrorism motivated by a variety of far right ideologies and beliefs, including anti-communism, neo-fascism, neo-Nazism, racism, xenophobia. This type of terrorism has been sporadic, with little or no international cooperation.[1] The terrorist acts are generally poorly coordinated[_citation needed_], and few identifiable organizations have been involved. Modern right-wing terrorism first appeared in western Europe in the 1980s and in eastern Europe following the dissolution of the Soviet Union.[2]
> 
> Right-wing terrorists aim to overthrow governments and replace them with nationalist orfascist-oriented governments.[1] The core of this movement includes neo-fascist skinheads, far right hooligans, youth sympathisers and intellectual guides who believe that the state must rid itself of foreign elements in order to protect _rightful_ citizens.[3] However, they usually lack a rigid ideology.[4]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was not RIGHT or LEFT anything.  This was RADICAL ISLAMIC EXTREMISM.  This was the extreme Muslim faith that teaches HATE for homosexuals and results in the murder / genocide of homosexuals in Islamic states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.
Click to expand...

But but but Christians......

Dear God I hate fucking liberals.


----------



## Old Yeller

We always on defense?  I said long ago to go after them.  We put out flags, cones, give blood.  They put out Bombs, sucker punch attacks.  We do nothing.  Can't bring in enough of them quick enough for BHO.


----------



## easyt65

charwin95 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PROPS to CAIR!
> 
> Spokesman for CAIR publicly denounced the violence / the attack, publicly denounced radical Islamic Extremism and ISIS, declared 'You do NOT speak for our religeon!
> 
> 1st time I have seen such a strong, public response from US Muslim leaders condemning Islamic Extremism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you've been watching CNN or FAUX NEWS........ Head of CAIR and other members of CAIR........ STRONGLY condemned this violence.
Click to expand...

Ya, that's what I posted / what you quoted. Am I missing something?


----------



## bodecea

Theowl32 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. They dug up McVeigh again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But mcveigh wasn't a Christian.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right-wing terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Right-wing terrorism* is terrorism motivated by a variety of far right ideologies and beliefs, including anti-communism, neo-fascism, neo-Nazism, racism, xenophobia. This type of terrorism has been sporadic, with little or no international cooperation.[1] The terrorist acts are generally poorly coordinated[_citation needed_], and few identifiable organizations have been involved. Modern right-wing terrorism first appeared in western Europe in the 1980s and in eastern Europe following the dissolution of the Soviet Union.[2]
> 
> Right-wing terrorists aim to overthrow governments and replace them with nationalist orfascist-oriented governments.[1] The core of this movement includes neo-fascist skinheads, far right hooligans, youth sympathisers and intellectual guides who believe that the state must rid itself of foreign elements in order to protect _rightful_ citizens.[3] However, they usually lack a rigid ideology.[4]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was not RIGHT or LEFT anything.  This was RADICAL ISLAMIC EXTREMISM.  This was the extreme Muslim faith that teaches HATE for homosexuals and results in the murder / genocide of homosexuals in Islamic states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But but but Christians......
> 
> Dear God I hate fucking liberals.
Click to expand...

Apparently so did the shooter.


----------



## Old Yeller

At least arm every trained USA Soldier anywhere anytime with OK to fire at their discretion.   Mistake?  No penalty.  tough times, tough response.   I said this after Texas, Fort Hood massacre or after DC navy officers hiding under desks, WTH!!!


----------



## Tilly

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PROPS to CAIR!
> 
> Spokesman for CAIR publicly denounced the violence / the attack, publicly denounced radical Islamic Extremism and ISIS, declared 'You do NOT speak for our religeon!
> 
> 1st time I have seen such a strong, public response from US Muslim leaders condemning Islamic Extremism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you've been watching CNN or FAUX NEWS........ Head of CAIR and other members of CAIR........ STRONGLY condemned this violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, that's what I posted / what you quoted. Am I missing something?
Click to expand...

Well, you seem to be missing the usual taqiyya and complete denial. Nothing to do with Islam, not Islamic terrorism, simply a hate crime. Sigh.


Nihad Awad, the leader of the U.S. Muslim group CAIR, strongly condemned the Orlando massacre, saying the killer does not represent the Islamic faith.

"This is a hate crime, plain and simple, we condemn it in the strongest possible terms," Awad said.

U.S. Muslim group CAIR condemns Orlando massacre


----------



## Tilly

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PROPS to CAIR!
> 
> Spokesman for CAIR publicly denounced the violence / the attack, publicly denounced radical Islamic Extremism and ISIS, declared 'You do NOT speak for our religeon!
> 
> 1st time I have seen such a strong, public response from US Muslim leaders condemning Islamic Extremism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you've been watching CNN or FAUX NEWS........ Head of CAIR and other members of CAIR........ STRONGLY condemned this violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, that's what I posted / what you quoted. Am I missing something?
Click to expand...

I have never read a 'condemnation' by any 'representative' of Islam that doesn't contain qualifiers, blame shifting or denial that it has anything whatsoever to do with Islam and its teachings. So, I thought I'd check, and sure enough, this one is no different.


----------



## easyt65

bodecea said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But mcveigh wasn't a Christian.....
> 
> 
> 
> Right-wing terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Right-wing terrorism* is terrorism motivated by a variety of far right ideologies and beliefs, including anti-communism, neo-fascism, neo-Nazism, racism, xenophobia. This type of terrorism has been sporadic, with little or no international cooperation.[1] The terrorist acts are generally poorly coordinated[_citation needed_], and few identifiable organizations have been involved. Modern right-wing terrorism first appeared in western Europe in the 1980s and in eastern Europe following the dissolution of the Soviet Union.[2]
> 
> Right-wing terrorists aim to overthrow governments and replace them with nationalist orfascist-oriented governments.[1] The core of this movement includes neo-fascist skinheads, far right hooligans, youth sympathisers and intellectual guides who believe that the state must rid itself of foreign elements in order to protect _rightful_ citizens.[3] However, they usually lack a rigid ideology.[4]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was not RIGHT or LEFT anything.  This was RADICAL ISLAMIC EXTREMISM.  This was the extreme Muslim faith that teaches HATE for homosexuals and results in the murder / genocide of homosexuals in Islamic states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But but but Christians......
> 
> Dear God I hate fucking liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently so did the shooter.
Click to expand...

This is not the time to politicize this or make it about 'party'. 

Radical Islamic Muslims hate homosexuals and murder them around the world. This POS pledged allegiance to ISIS, a group that has slaughtered homosexuals. 

So knock off the 'us vs them' liberal/GOP crap today. TODAY it is about AMERICANS being targeted and killed!  

If the most deadly terrorist shooting in US history can't bring 'rabid partisans' together as AMERICANS for this one day then they should be condemned as well.


----------



## Silhouette

easyt65 said:


> This is not the time to politicize this or make it about 'party'....Radical Islamic Muslims hate homosexuals and murder them around the world. This POS pledged allegiance to ISIS, a group that has slaughtered homosexuals....So knock off the 'us vs them' liberal/GOP crap today. TODAY it is about AMERICANS being targeted and killed! ....If the most deadly terrorist shooting in US history can't bring 'rabid partisans' together as AMERICANS for this one day then they should be condemned as well.



Well, if I hear one word about "how conservative principles led to this!", I'm going to show the shooter's democrat registration number.  Fair enough?

You should correct one of your sentences.  It should read: TODAY it is about GAY AMERICANS being targeted and killed!  Because the shooter's father confirmed that his son had his sights on gays specifically...


----------



## easyt65

Eerie...and truly heartbreaking:

News is reporting how in the midst of the carnage in the dance club, bodies lying all over, as they have not been removed from the crime scene, the 'deathly' silence is broken by the sounds of dozens of cell phones ringing...the sound of loved ones desperately trying to reach them...


----------



## AvgGuyIA

PredFan said:


> Of course the modern American progressive has no such problem...
> 
> a Muslim kills dozens of gays.
> 
> "The gun is at fault


Liberals were responsible for the length of the Great Depression long past it should have.  Liberalism is also the reason why Jihadists are still active. There is a reason why they are not called the Right.  They are wrong.


----------



## westwall

Mudda said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This what I have in the back of my shop... Nice try dumb fuck
> 
> 
> 
> So that's one person. Only 5 left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look on YouTube, thousands just like me… LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the ingredients have no constitutional protection either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color me unsurprised that a progressive fool doesn't understand "shall not be infringed".   The Right extends to everything needed to ENJOY that Right.  Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you're wrong.
Click to expand...







Wrong.  It's you who are ignoring the usage of the English language.  If it were as easy as you claim we would already have had our guns taken from us and you would be living in your progressive shithole already.  As we're not living in that shithole you so desire it is quite apparent it is YOU, who are wrong.

Congrats for being a dumbass.


----------



## easyt65

Silhouette said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the time to politicize this or make it about 'party'....Radical Islamic Muslims hate homosexuals and murder them around the world. This POS pledged allegiance to ISIS, a group that has slaughtered homosexuals....So knock off the 'us vs them' liberal/GOP crap today. TODAY it is about AMERICANS being targeted and killed! ....If the most deadly terrorist shooting in US history can't bring 'rabid partisans' together as AMERICANS for this one day then they should be condemned as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if I hear one word about "how conservative principles led to this!", I'm going to show the shooter's democrat registration number.  Fair enough?
> 
> You should correct one of your sentences.  It should read: TODAY it is about GAY AMERICANS being targeted and killed!  Because the shooter's father confirmed that his son had his sights on gays specifically...
Click to expand...

I disagree with labeling them as 'gay Americans'.  They are AMERICANS. 

I have not served in the military to protect and defend heterosexual Americans or homosexual Americans or metrosexual Americans or Jewish Americans or Latino Americans, or etc... My fellow brothers and sisters fight, fought, and died for AMERICANS.

Enough division.


----------



## depotoo

What are the odds?  He worked in security as well as the LA would be bomber/killer that was arrested did.


----------



## Political Junky

AvgGuyIA said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the modern American progressive has no such problem...
> 
> a Muslim kills dozens of gays.
> 
> "The gun is at fault
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals were responsible for the length of the Great Depression long past it should have.  Liberalism is also the reason why Jihadists are still active. There is a reason why they are not called the Right.  They are wrong.
Click to expand...

No wonder the under educated right wingers know so few facts.  They believe every talking point They're fed/


----------



## AvgGuyIA

easyt65 said:


> Radicalized Muslim
> 
> Reportedly called out ISIS leader and Boston Marathon Bomber brother's names during the attack.
> 
> This was not a Democrat or a Republican. It was a Muslim. Muslims hate homosexuals, murder them abroad. So why should we worry about importing more from nations that kill homosexuals?
> 
> Was on FBI'S RADAR...interviewed him after violent comments in 2014
> 
> FBI says it is overwhelmed, not enough manpower to cover the approx 1,000 cases involving terrorists / potential ISIS Terrorists here IN THE US.
> 
> So why bring thousands more from Syria when Obama has admitted flawed background system - NOT helping the FBI or keeping Americans safe.
> 
> Despite no proven contact between the 2, ISIS has claimed credit for the attack - warned 3 days ago an attack in Florida was coming.
> 
> Worst US TERRORIST mass shooting.


The military needs to take this out of the hands of the FBI.  On Moday, the Congress should declare war on ISIS and demand Obama sign the declaration.  This will not stop until there are bodies laying in the sand.


----------



## charwin95

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PROPS to CAIR!
> 
> Spokesman for CAIR publicly denounced the violence / the attack, publicly denounced radical Islamic Extremism and ISIS, declared 'You do NOT speak for our religeon!
> 
> 1st time I have seen such a strong, public response from US Muslim leaders condemning Islamic Extremism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you've been watching CNN or FAUX NEWS........ Head of CAIR and other members of CAIR........ STRONGLY condemned this violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, that's what I posted / what you quoted. Am I missing something?
Click to expand...


My error. After I realized I made a mistake I tried to delete but it did not let me. My apologies.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

easyt65 said:


> PROPS to CAIR!
> 
> Spokesman for CAIR publicly denounced the violence / the attack, publicly denounced radical Islamic Extremism and ISIS, declared 'You do NOT speak for our religeon!
> 
> 1st time I have seen such a strong, public response from US Muslim leaders condemning Islamic Extremism!


Bullshit.  They called it a hate crime.  That's code for not Islam's fault.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the issue by a mile.
> 
> Not a surprise actually.
> 
> This is an Islam issue. You take away his ar15 and you STILL have dead Americans.
> 
> Period, end of discussion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the issue by a mile.
> 
> Not a surprise actually.
> 
> This is an Islam issue. You take away his ar15 and you STILL have dead Americans.
> 
> Period, end of discussion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.  You have no concept of the truth, and when making a statement of fact, it is your duty to provide the evidence.
> 
> When that duty is breached the reader has every right to challenge your veracity.  BTW, you're simply one more member of the crazy right wing, put on your brown shirt go to a gay bar and start breaking the crystal.
Click to expand...


From the first moment that posts began in this thread, you started shrieking and calling anyone who dared to name the terrorist a Muslim, A BIGOT..  You threw it around like an angry raged filled weapon, not giving a damn about the truth.. You've really turned in to the worst of the far left fruitbats since I've been gone.. you should be ashamed of yourself.. Gay people were slaughtered and ISIS declared war on the entire gay Community today and still lowlifes like yourself who worship the liberal beast, point fingers at the very people who defend you as an American, to their death. YOU MAKE ME SICK.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Grampa Murked U said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.  You have no concept of the truth, and when making a statement of fact, it is your duty to provide the evidence.
> 
> When that duty is breached the reader has every right to challenge your veracity.  BTW, you're simply one more member of the crazy right wing, put on your brown shirt go to a gay bar and start breaking the crystal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Change your diaper. It's sad just how often pacifists shit themselves.
Click to expand...


Pacifists?  You may be an ex con, but you're are still and always will be a punk.


----------



## Wry Catcher

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.  You have no concept of the truth, and when making a statement of fact, it is your duty to provide the evidence.
> 
> When that duty is breached the reader has every right to challenge your veracity.  BTW, you're simply one more member of the crazy right wing, put on your brown shirt go to a gay bar and start breaking the crystal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the first moment that posts began in this thread, you started shrieking and calling anyone who dared to name the terrorist a Muslim, A BIGOT..  You threw it around like an angry raged filled weapon, not giving a damn about the truth.. You've really turned in to the worst of the far left fruitbats since I've been gone.. you should be ashamed of yourself.. Gay people were slaughtered and ISIS declared war on the entire gay Community today and still lowlifes like yourself who worship the liberal beast, point fingers at the very people who defend you as an American, to their death. YOU MAKE ME SICK.
Click to expand...


Cool, go see your doctor, psychiatrists can still treat tummy aches.  Especially when they are psychosomatic.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Wry Catcher said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.  You have no concept of the truth, and when making a statement of fact, it is your duty to provide the evidence.
> 
> When that duty is breached the reader has every right to challenge your veracity.  BTW, you're simply one more member of the crazy right wing, put on your brown shirt go to a gay bar and start breaking the crystal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the first moment that posts began in this thread, you started shrieking and calling anyone who dared to name the terrorist a Muslim, A BIGOT..  You threw it around like an angry raged filled weapon, not giving a damn about the truth.. You've really turned in to the worst of the far left fruitbats since I've been gone.. you should be ashamed of yourself.. Gay people were slaughtered and ISIS declared war on the entire gay Community today and still lowlifes like yourself who worship the liberal beast, point fingers at the very people who defend you as an American, to their death. YOU MAKE ME SICK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, go see your doctor, psychiatrists can still treat tummy aches.  Especially when they are psychosomatic.
Click to expand...


There it is^^^^^  Proof old haggard Marxists are worthless and treasonous filth. You have the target on your back now, not me.. be careful WC..The very people you trash each and every day will be the people you may need some day to defend your miserable life.


----------



## IndependantAce

Maybe banning "gay clubs" is the solution.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

IndependantAce said:


> Maybe banning "gay clubs" is the solution.



Gay people are not the problem. ISLAM is.. If there were no gay people in America, they'd still target us.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Pulse Nightclub Shooting Prompts a Powerful Message From the President of American Islam


----------



## Wry Catcher

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.  You have no concept of the truth, and when making a statement of fact, it is your duty to provide the evidence.
> 
> When that duty is breached the reader has every right to challenge your veracity.  BTW, you're simply one more member of the crazy right wing, put on your brown shirt go to a gay bar and start breaking the crystal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the first moment that posts began in this thread, you started shrieking and calling anyone who dared to name the terrorist a Muslim, A BIGOT..  You threw it around like an angry raged filled weapon, not giving a damn about the truth.. You've really turned in to the worst of the far left fruitbats since I've been gone.. you should be ashamed of yourself.. Gay people were slaughtered and ISIS declared war on the entire gay Community today and still lowlifes like yourself who worship the liberal beast, point fingers at the very people who defend you as an American, to their death. YOU MAKE ME SICK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, go see your doctor, psychiatrists can still treat tummy aches.  Especially when they are psychosomatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There it is^^^^^  Proof old haggard Marxists are worthless and treasonous filth. You have the target on your back now, not me.. be careful WC..The very people you trash each and every day will be the people you may need some day to defend your miserable life.
Click to expand...


I suspect I'm not the first to tell you this.  The hate by the bigot who killed fifty people, maybe more, is same hate you feel for liberals/progressives and Democrats.  You hate those of us who try to put some perspective on the emotional reaction of people like you.  Get some counseling, and then some education.


----------



## ChrisL

Very sad news.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Wry Catcher said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.  You have no concept of the truth, and when making a statement of fact, it is your duty to provide the evidence.
> 
> When that duty is breached the reader has every right to challenge your veracity.  BTW, you're simply one more member of the crazy right wing, put on your brown shirt go to a gay bar and start breaking the crystal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the first moment that posts began in this thread, you started shrieking and calling anyone who dared to name the terrorist a Muslim, A BIGOT..  You threw it around like an angry raged filled weapon, not giving a damn about the truth.. You've really turned in to the worst of the far left fruitbats since I've been gone.. you should be ashamed of yourself.. Gay people were slaughtered and ISIS declared war on the entire gay Community today and still lowlifes like yourself who worship the liberal beast, point fingers at the very people who defend you as an American, to their death. YOU MAKE ME SICK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, go see your doctor, psychiatrists can still treat tummy aches.  Especially when they are psychosomatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There it is^^^^^  Proof old haggard Marxists are worthless and treasonous filth. You have the target on your back now, not me.. be careful WC..The very people you trash each and every day will be the people you may need some day to defend your miserable life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect I'm not the first to tell you this.  The hate by the bigot who killed fifty people, maybe more, is same hate you feel for liberals/progressives and Democrats.  You hate those of us who try to put some perspective on the emotional reaction of people like you.  Get some counseling, and then some education.
Click to expand...


Look in the mirror WC... If anyone is filled with pure rage and hatred, it's YOU and you've shown it here today  all day long..


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Wry Catcher said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.  You have no concept of the truth, and when making a statement of fact, it is your duty to provide the evidence.
> 
> When that duty is breached the reader has every right to challenge your veracity.  BTW, you're simply one more member of the crazy right wing, put on your brown shirt go to a gay bar and start breaking the crystal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Change your diaper. It's sad just how often pacifists shit themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pacifists?  You may be an ex con, but you're are still and always will be a punk.
Click to expand...

Says the man who's never met me. You're so clever!

Idiot


----------



## Wry Catcher

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you.  You have no concept of the truth, and when making a statement of fact, it is your duty to provide the evidence.
> 
> When that duty is breached the reader has every right to challenge your veracity.  BTW, you're simply one more member of the crazy right wing, put on your brown shirt go to a gay bar and start breaking the crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the first moment that posts began in this thread, you started shrieking and calling anyone who dared to name the terrorist a Muslim, A BIGOT..  You threw it around like an angry raged filled weapon, not giving a damn about the truth.. You've really turned in to the worst of the far left fruitbats since I've been gone.. you should be ashamed of yourself.. Gay people were slaughtered and ISIS declared war on the entire gay Community today and still lowlifes like yourself who worship the liberal beast, point fingers at the very people who defend you as an American, to their death. YOU MAKE ME SICK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, go see your doctor, psychiatrists can still treat tummy aches.  Especially when they are psychosomatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There it is^^^^^  Proof old haggard Marxists are worthless and treasonous filth. You have the target on your back now, not me.. be careful WC..The very people you trash each and every day will be the people you may need some day to defend your miserable life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect I'm not the first to tell you this.  The hate by the bigot who killed fifty people, maybe more, is same hate you feel for liberals/progressives and Democrats.  You hate those of us who try to put some perspective on the emotional reaction of people like you.  Get some counseling, and then some education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look in the mirror WC... If anyone is filled with pure rage and hatred, it's YOU and you've shown it here today  all day long..
Click to expand...


LOL, "yes but" is the standard denial of people like you.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Political Junky said:


> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.


You dumb fuck, get off this bullshi of blaming Christians.  Don't presume to know anything about  what Christians thinkh. Left wing Atheist fucks like you have murdered more people than all religions combined.  Hitler, Stalin and Mao.


----------



## koshergrl

Political Junky said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has a liberal said....."But but but Christians......." yet?
> 
> Wait for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. They dug up McVeigh again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But mcveigh wasn't a Christian.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right-wing terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Right-wing terrorism* is terrorism motivated by a variety of far right ideologies and beliefs, including anti-communism, neo-fascism, neo-Nazism, racism, xenophobia. This type of terrorism has been sporadic, with little or no international cooperation.[1] The terrorist acts are generally poorly coordinated[_citation needed_], and few identifiable organizations have been involved. Modern right-wing terrorism first appeared in western Europe in the 1980s and in eastern Europe following the dissolution of the Soviet Union.[2]
> 
> Right-wing terrorists aim to overthrow governments and replace them with nationalist orfascist-oriented governments.[1] The core of this movement includes neo-fascist skinheads, far right hooligans, youth sympathisers and intellectual guides who believe that the state must rid itself of foreign elements in order to protect _rightful_ citizens.[3] However, they usually lack a rigid ideology.[4]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was not RIGHT or LEFT anything.  This was RADICAL ISLAMIC EXTREMISM.  This was the extreme Muslim faith that teaches HATE for homosexuals and results in the murder / genocide of homosexuals in Islamic states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.
Click to expand...

No, they don't. Progressive pigs classify as any criticism of the depravity they generate as 'hate' That's because you have never experienced real hatred. Or because you actively foment hatred yourself. Either way, you are going to see some real shit now. Dumbasses.


----------



## Coyote

Markle said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.
> 
> Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know an assault rifle if you tripped over one.
> 
> Which of these rifle's is an assault rifle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one or both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the other one that she shoved up your asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So which one is the assault rifle or are both of them assault rifle's?
Click to expand...


I could care less which one is - it's not up to me to make that determination.  The killer had one.  And he was able to rapidly kill a lot of people.


----------



## Tilly

AvgGuyIA said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PROPS to CAIR!
> 
> Spokesman for CAIR publicly denounced the violence / the attack, publicly denounced radical Islamic Extremism and ISIS, declared 'You do NOT speak for our religeon!
> 
> 1st time I have seen such a strong, public response from US Muslim leaders condemning Islamic Extremism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  They called it a hate crime.  That's code for not Islam's fault.
Click to expand...

I just caught some of his BS on the BBC. Not only did he deny this has anything whatsoever to do with Islam, nor that it is Islamic terrorism, but he also managed to reference islamophobia several times, as is usually the case. Pay lip service to the victims then get back to the agenda - that of keeping the killers religious motivations Out of the picture, and paint Muslims as the long suffering victims of islamofauxbia. Shameless, but par for the course with these 'condemnations'. 
Oh and lest we forget, the guy is linked to Hamas and the Muslim brotherhood whose views on homosexuality aren't exactly secret, nor is their admission that the penalty under shariah law for this 'crime', as outlined in the 'reliance of the traveller',  is death. So, sadly, just more taqiyya.


----------



## Coyote

Political Junky said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has a liberal said....."But but but Christians......." yet?
> 
> Wait for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. They dug up McVeigh again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But mcveigh wasn't a Christian.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right-wing terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Right-wing terrorism* is terrorism motivated by a variety of far right ideologies and beliefs, including anti-communism, neo-fascism, neo-Nazism, racism, xenophobia. This type of terrorism has been sporadic, with little or no international cooperation.[1] The terrorist acts are generally poorly coordinated[_citation needed_], and few identifiable organizations have been involved. Modern right-wing terrorism first appeared in western Europe in the 1980s and in eastern Europe following the dissolution of the Soviet Union.[2]
> 
> Right-wing terrorists aim to overthrow governments and replace them with nationalist orfascist-oriented governments.[1] The core of this movement includes neo-fascist skinheads, far right hooligans, youth sympathisers and intellectual guides who believe that the state must rid itself of foreign elements in order to protect _rightful_ citizens.[3] However, they usually lack a rigid ideology.[4]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was not RIGHT or LEFT anything.  This was RADICAL ISLAMIC EXTREMISM.  This was the extreme Muslim faith that teaches HATE for homosexuals and results in the murder / genocide of homosexuals in Islamic states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  And the same folks that are out in other threads talking about "faggots" and "fudge packers" and homosexual agendas are suddenly here in this thread.   Radical Christians hate homosexuals too, why else would Uganda, a Christian country, have attempted to institute a death penalty?  None of the Abrahamic faiths are kind to homosexuals.


----------



## Tilly

IndependantAce said:


> Maybe banning "gay clubs" is the solution.


Great idea. Shall we force women into the burqa too?


----------



## strollingbones

gay clubs...cheap drinks.....great a/c and the bar tender may play for the other team but he is eye candy.....

sad day.....


----------



## boedicca

Mudda said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do have free speech. However, like all rights it's limited to not intruding on someone else's right. Causing a stampede in a movie theater certainly could trample their right to live.
> 
> This sort of event highlights the difference between the left and right. The right sees the bronze age ideology as a threat, badly in need of a reformation or grave site, their call.
> 
> The liberal blames access to guns, yet the problem exist in Europe with very tight gun controls and the problem is getting worse since they have been lax about Muslims pouring in. The good liberal ignores all that and thinks doing the same thing here will work.
> 
> 
> 
> The countries with the strictest gun laws have the lowest amount of gun deaths. Nothing will ever be at zero, but that won't stop you from using a bogus comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Utter Nonsense.    It's not guns or gun control laws that affect behavior, it's the culture. Venezuela, for example, has very extreme gun control laws.  How's that working out for them?
> 
> Firearms Related Death Rates:
> 
> View attachment 77879
> 
> Here's What Happened When Venezuela Imposed Gun Control Laws | Zero Hedge
> 
> Do Stricter Gun Laws Reduce Gun Violence in Latin America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your example is a failed shithole. Epic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condolences on your lack of reading and cognitive abilities.  I'm afraid the condition is terminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would know, you'll be dead before I will.
Click to expand...



You're a filthy little rat boy.  Go away.


----------



## depotoo

Death toll has risen to 59


----------



## IsaacNewton

Conservatives have a never ending penchant for believing in magic.

What difference would it make what the mass murderers are called? Will a name change stop them from acting? Call them Beelzebub, dark lord of the universe if it makes you feel good. It won't stop them, they won't even notice. They don't give a shit what you call them. There is no magical word you can label these people that will change anything. ENEMY is the only label they need.

Quite telling how many self-proclaimed kristians want so desperately for everyone to say the religion Islam is what is evil. Not the scumbags that commit these acts and claim to be Muslim. These same kristians will in the same breath deny abortion doctor murderers or people like Timothy McVeigh were not Christian, they just claimed to be.

YES, THAT'S IT. All these losers that think they are doing their 'god's' work by killing human beings are cowardly lowlifes. All of them. Their claimed religion is meaningless, other than religion in general gives people permission to commit such acts while believing they are actually doing good.

Cons there are no magic words, no incantations, no labels, no belief of yours, no threats, no weird political dogma bullshit that swirls in your head that will change what these people do. I've said it before, we have to send 200,000 troops there and keep them there for the next 50 years. Only by totally eliminating any entity known as 'isis' and removing it from all maps will this die off.

Names don't mean jackshite.


----------



## MDiver

WillowTree said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING 50 DEAD!!!!
> 
> Yes updated....50 DEAD.
> 
> 3rd worst terror attack on US soil after Pearl Harbor and 9/11.
> 
> Good job liberals. Let's embrace Islam and open those borders!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very happy. How odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy???? Fuck you you piece of shit. We have 50 dead Americans. These animals can and will attack us all over the country and I want it stopped. You people keep enabling them. I consider people of your ideology to be traitors now and in a just world you'd be hung as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, *you guys don't give a damn for gays until it's Muslims involved*.  Sandy Hook had 20 children murdered by one guy - where the fuck was your outrage about ideologies then?
> 
> I'm not sure what I consider people of your ideology to be - but hypocritic and selective comes to mind, *none of which implies a sincere concern for the victims.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ideology was involved in Sandy Hook?
Click to expand...

Mental illness.


----------



## airplanemechanic

depotoo said:


> Death toll has risen to 59



I don't see that anywhere. Link?


----------



## namvet

ISIS announced the attack on FLA 3 days ago. whrer's Osama's intel?? playing golf


----------



## Coyote

MDiver said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING 50 DEAD!!!!
> 
> Yes updated....50 DEAD.
> 
> 3rd worst terror attack on US soil after Pearl Harbor and 9/11.
> 
> Good job liberals. Let's embrace Islam and open those borders!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very happy. How odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy???? Fuck you you piece of shit. We have 50 dead Americans. These animals can and will attack us all over the country and I want it stopped. You people keep enabling them. I consider people of your ideology to be traitors now and in a just world you'd be hung as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, *you guys don't give a damn for gays until it's Muslims involved*.  Sandy Hook had 20 children murdered by one guy - where the fuck was your outrage about ideologies then?
> 
> I'm not sure what I consider people of your ideology to be - but hypocritic and selective comes to mind, *none of which implies a sincere concern for the victims.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ideology was involved in Sandy Hook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental illness.
Click to expand...


 The ex-wife of the Orlando nightclub gunman says he was "mentally unstable and mentally ill."


----------



## Lewdog

It's time.  It's time to show these savages who the boss of the world is, and what happens when you poke a sleeping giant.  Turn their caliphates to glass and their ISIS recruits to shadows on the ground.  If a couple small a-bombs could bring the Japanese empire to its knees, imagine what it would to to the ISIS cause.  Put this thing to rest once and for all.


----------



## MDiver

Coyote said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very happy. How odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy???? Fuck you you piece of shit. We have 50 dead Americans. These animals can and will attack us all over the country and I want it stopped. You people keep enabling them. I consider people of your ideology to be traitors now and in a just world you'd be hung as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, *you guys don't give a damn for gays until it's Muslims involved*.  Sandy Hook had 20 children murdered by one guy - where the fuck was your outrage about ideologies then?
> 
> I'm not sure what I consider people of your ideology to be - but hypocritic and selective comes to mind, *none of which implies a sincere concern for the victims.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ideology was involved in Sandy Hook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ex-wife of the Orlando nightclub gunman says he was "mentally unstable and mentally ill."
Click to expand...

He wasn't mentally unstable/ill.  He was just practicing Islamic Sunni/Wahabi teachings.  It is permissible to beat the wife if she is disrespectful or disobedient.  Per Islam, it is permissible to kill homosexuals.  The guy was just a faithful servant of Allah.  I sense that liberals will never get it through their naïve thick skulls that Islam is just plain incompatible with the west.


----------



## Old Yeller

Hard to call this one workplace violence.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Political Junky said:


> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.


Who?

Name their names.


----------



## Old Yeller

Well its' over now.  Go back to work.  Pay for BHO expenses.   And Peru just got a goal.......wait  BRAZ swarm the ref, trying to claim handball.  Hmmmmmm......


----------



## Coyote

MDiver said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy???? Fuck you you piece of shit. We have 50 dead Americans. These animals can and will attack us all over the country and I want it stopped. You people keep enabling them. I consider people of your ideology to be traitors now and in a just world you'd be hung as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, *you guys don't give a damn for gays until it's Muslims involved*.  Sandy Hook had 20 children murdered by one guy - where the fuck was your outrage about ideologies then?
> 
> I'm not sure what I consider people of your ideology to be - but hypocritic and selective comes to mind, *none of which implies a sincere concern for the victims.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ideology was involved in Sandy Hook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ex-wife of the Orlando nightclub gunman says he was "mentally unstable and mentally ill."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't mentally unstable/ill.  He was just practicing Islamic Sunni/Wahabi teachings.  It is permissible to beat the wife if she is disrespectful or disobedient.  Per Islam, it is permissible to kill homosexuals.  The guy was just a faithful servant of Allah.  I sense that liberals will never get it through their naïve thick skulls that Islam is just plain incompatible with the west.
Click to expand...


How strange.  If a Christian does shoots up an abortion clinic, we accept the designation of mentally ill.  If  Muslim shoots up a gay night club - he is practicing his religion.


----------



## Tilly

MDiver said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy???? Fuck you you piece of shit. We have 50 dead Americans. These animals can and will attack us all over the country and I want it stopped. You people keep enabling them. I consider people of your ideology to be traitors now and in a just world you'd be hung as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, *you guys don't give a damn for gays until it's Muslims involved*.  Sandy Hook had 20 children murdered by one guy - where the fuck was your outrage about ideologies then?
> 
> I'm not sure what I consider people of your ideology to be - but hypocritic and selective comes to mind, *none of which implies a sincere concern for the victims.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ideology was involved in Sandy Hook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ex-wife of the Orlando nightclub gunman says he was "mentally unstable and mentally ill."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't mentally unstable/ill.  He was just practicing Islamic Sunni/Wahabi teachings.  It is permissible to beat the wife if she is disrespectful or disobedient.  Per Islam, it is permissible to kill homosexuals.  The guy was just a faithful servant of Allah.  I sense that liberals will never get it through their naïve thick skulls that Islam is just plain incompatible with the west.
Click to expand...

I agree. The former wife seems to be referring to a time when he took steroids, which could have made him more aggressive whilst taking them. That does not a diagnosis of mental illness make. Plus, she hasn't even seen him for 8 years. No reason to accept mental illness as an excuse on the word of someone who saw him last 8 yrs ago whilst he was using. Also, his father would have more than likely preferred to cite mental illness as the 'reason' for the massacre, rather than anger at seeing men kiss months previously, were it true.  Lol.


----------



## Coyote

Tilly said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, *you guys don't give a damn for gays until it's Muslims involved*.  Sandy Hook had 20 children murdered by one guy - where the fuck was your outrage about ideologies then?
> 
> I'm not sure what I consider people of your ideology to be - but hypocritic and selective comes to mind, *none of which implies a sincere concern for the victims.*
> 
> 
> 
> What ideology was involved in Sandy Hook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ex-wife of the Orlando nightclub gunman says he was "mentally unstable and mentally ill."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't mentally unstable/ill.  He was just practicing Islamic Sunni/Wahabi teachings.  It is permissible to beat the wife if she is disrespectful or disobedient.  Per Islam, it is permissible to kill homosexuals.  The guy was just a faithful servant of Allah.  I sense that liberals will never get it through their naïve thick skulls that Islam is just plain incompatible with the west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. The former wife seems to be referring to a time when he took steroids, which could have made him more aggressive whilst taking them. That does not a diagnosis of mental illness make. Plus, she hasn't even seen him for 8 years. No reason to accept mental illness as an excuse on the word of someone who saw him last 8 yrs ago whilst he was using. Also, his father would have more than likely preferred to cite mental illness as the 'reason' for the massacre, rather than anger at seeing men kiss months previously, were it true.  Lol.
Click to expand...


She states he was bipolar.

I seriously doubt the father would accept a mental illness diagnosis - he was an afghan, from a very conservative culture - mental illness has a huge stigma.  The wife is likely more knowledgeable.


----------



## MDiver

JimBowie1958 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Name their names.
Click to expand...

Well, for one, that goofy church that protests funerals for military personnel who died in combat.  They strut about with signs claiming, "god hates fags."


----------



## Coyote

JimBowie1958 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Name their names.
Click to expand...


*Christian Pastor Says Gays 'Worthy Of Death' At Conference With 3 GOP Presidential Candidates*


----------



## waltky

Early reports: Orlando shooter homophobe, wife beater...




*Orlando shooter homophobe and wife beater: reports*
_June 12, 2016 - Reports on the gunman who attacked a Florida gay nightclub and triggered a shooting that left 50 dead paint a picture of a violent and prejudiced young man._


> The suspect, 29-year-old Omar Mateen, is a Muslim American of Afghan descent and police are investigating whether he may have had a terrorist motive.  US law enforcement is investigating whether he had ties to or was inspired by Islamist extremism, after a source linked to the Islamic State group claimed the attack.  And the FBI confirmed that they had received reports that he made a call just before the massacre to claim allegiance to the Islamic State group.  But relatives interviewed by US media say Mateen, who worked as a security officer, was not especially religious.  But he did have anti-gay views and had regularly assaulted a former wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This undated image provided by the Orlando Police Department shows Omar Mateen, the shooting suspect at the Pulse nightclub in Orlando, Fla.​
> Mateen's shocked father, Mir Seddique, said his son had recently been offended to see two gay men expressing affection on a Miami street.  "We were in downtown Miami, Bayside, people were playing music," the father told NBC News in the immediate aftermath of the shooting.  "And he saw two men kissing each other in front of his wife and kid and he got very angry," Seddique said.  The father is a minor celebrity in Afghan political circles, hosting an occasional television show in which he expressed hardline views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orlando shooter homophobe and wife beater: reports​
> In the "Durand Jirga Show," available on YouTube, he rails against the Pakistani government and announces a quixotic bid to seek the Afghan presidency.  Sunday's attack, which became the worst mass shooting in modern US history, was carried out in the Pulse nightclub, a well-known gay hangout.  "We are in shock like the whole country," Seddique added. "This had nothing to do with religion."  In a separate interview, a former wife of the suspect who left him in 2011 fearing for her life, said he was violently abusive.
> 
> *- 'He beat me' -*



See also:

*Kevlar Helmet Saves Orlando Officer*
_June 12, 2016 - Following the tragic mass shooting at an Orlando nightclub Sunday, police posted a photo that shows just how close one officer came to losing his own life._


> The Orlando Police Department posted the picture of the SWAT officer's helmet that was struck by a bullet fired by the gunman on it's Twitter account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Pulse shooting: In hall of gunfire in which suspect was killed, OPD officer was hit. Kevlar helmet saved his life," the department tweeted.
> 
> The gunman who attacked patrons of the Pulse nightclub was identified as 29-year-old Omar Mateen.  Authorities are investigating the shooting as an act of terrorism.
> 
> Photo: Kevlar Helmet Saves Orlando Officer's Life | Officer.com


----------



## Coyote

num_nut said:


> We are all mentally ill (yoar hare).  But you don't go shooting humans trapped in a room.



Yet, there are those who do.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## JimBowie1958

MDiver said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Name their names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, for one, that goofy church that protests funerals for military personnel who died in combat.  They strut about with signs claiming, "god hates fags."
Click to expand...

And how many are members of that church? Maybe a dozen? And that is what percentage of global Christianity?

OF course it is enough to justify your antiChristian bigotry in your mind, and they are Democrats as well.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Indofred said:


> As we don't know who is responsible at this point, perhaps we'd better save wild accusations until you know you won't look stupid later if it proves to be some other party.



Well it is known now the name, religion and even mental status of the individual, so what is your excuse for what he did?


----------



## MDiver

JimBowie1958 said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Name their names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, for one, that goofy church that protests funerals for military personnel who died in combat.  They strut about with signs claiming, "god hates fags."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how many are members of that church? Maybe a dozen? And that is what percentage of global Christianity?
> 
> OF course it is enough to justify your antiChristian bigotry in your mind, and they are Democrats as well.
Click to expand...

Frankly, I don't care what percentage we're talking about, I personally harbor a dislike of all organized religions, especially the monotheistic types.  Religion has been the bane of humanity.  It has been the cause of most wars, it divides people rather than uniting them and it is always trying to force people that are not of their religion to obey its tenets.


----------



## Old Yeller

Follow the money on that chuch, who funds it?  I am not doing links.  I bet they are a sham?


----------



## Coyote

Ame®icano said:


>



So are you saying that our adversary is Islam or that it is violent extremism?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Coyote said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Name their names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Christian Pastor Says Gays 'Worthy Of Death' At Conference With 3 GOP Presidential Candidates*
Click to expand...

Kevin Swanson uses some Truth to portray a distorted picture. Yes, the Old Testament commands Jews to kill homosexuals, and St Paul agrees that such people are worthy of death, but in the New Testament, such pronouncements are not commands for Christians to carry out as the government is not part of the church, though there was a time when it was considered proper for a government to be considered a Christian institution. In the first three centuries of the churches existence it did not have a public government commission, nor does it today. We are all sinners, and the vast majority of us feel humbled by it. So St Pauls statement was not a command to go and kill fagots.

And this pastor Kevin Swanson is a pastor in the Orthodox Presbyterian Church which has all of 30,000 members in the USA and is a small insignificant splinter of Christendom and does not speak for the vast majority of us who know better than to distort the teachings of St PAul and other New Testament Apostles.


----------



## JimBowie1958

num_nut said:


> Follow the money on that church, who funds it?  I am not doing links.  I bet they are a sham?


They are not a sham, but are a very small church of 30k members, so its insignificant in size and hardly speaks for all of Christendom.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Coyote said:


> So are you saying that our adversary is Islam or that it is violent extremism?


The adversary, in this case is Salafi Islam and Wahabi Islam.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Coyote said:


> How strange.  If a Christian does shoots up an abortion clinic, we accept the designation of mentally ill.  If  Muslim shoots up a gay night club - he is practicing his religion.



Because nowhere in the new testament does it tell Christians to kill anyone. In fact its one of the 10 commandments not to. The K'oran specifically instructs its followers to kill homosexuals and infidels in general.


----------



## JimBowie1958

MDiver said:


> Frankly, I don't care what percentage we're talking about, I personally harbor a dislike of all organized religions, especially the monotheistic types.  Religion has been the bane of humanity.  It has been the cause of most wars, it divides people rather than uniting them and it is always trying to force people that are not of their religion to obey its tenets.


Well then go fuck yourself, moron.

Atheistic secular government have caused far more harm in the last 150 years than all religions combined for the entirety of mankind's existence.


----------



## Old Yeller

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ideology was involved in Sandy Hook?
> 
> 
> 
> Mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ex-wife of the Orlando nightclub gunman says he was "mentally unstable and mentally ill."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't mentally unstable/ill.  He was just practicing Islamic Sunni/Wahabi teachings.  It is permissible to beat the wife if she is disrespectful or disobedient.  Per Islam, it is permissible to kill homosexuals.  The guy was just a faithful servant of Allah.  I sense that liberals will never get it through their naïve thick skulls that Islam is just plain incompatible with the west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. The former wife seems to be referring to a time when he took steroids, which could have made him more aggressive whilst taking them. That does not a diagnosis of mental illness make. Plus, she hasn't even seen him for 8 years. No reason to accept mental illness as an excuse on the word of someone who saw him last 8 yrs ago whilst he was using. Also, his father would have more than likely preferred to cite mental illness as the 'reason' for the massacre, rather than anger at seeing men kiss months previously, were it true.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She states he was bipolar.
> 
> I seriously doubt the father would accept a mental illness diagnosis - he was an afghan, from a very conservative culture - mental illness has a huge stigma.  The wife is likely more knowledgeable.
Click to expand...

She stayed wuth him 4 mos?  Was it 8 yrs ago?  Now shes the expert?  How much of those months was he roughing her up? Yep, bipolar it is?  What is that, new catch all disease?


----------



## Wry Catcher

koshergrl said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. They dug up McVeigh again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But mcveigh wasn't a Christian.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right-wing terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Right-wing terrorism* is terrorism motivated by a variety of far right ideologies and beliefs, including anti-communism, neo-fascism, neo-Nazism, racism, xenophobia. This type of terrorism has been sporadic, with little or no international cooperation.[1] The terrorist acts are generally poorly coordinated[_citation needed_], and few identifiable organizations have been involved. Modern right-wing terrorism first appeared in western Europe in the 1980s and in eastern Europe following the dissolution of the Soviet Union.[2]
> 
> Right-wing terrorists aim to overthrow governments and replace them with nationalist orfascist-oriented governments.[1] The core of this movement includes neo-fascist skinheads, far right hooligans, youth sympathisers and intellectual guides who believe that the state must rid itself of foreign elements in order to protect _rightful_ citizens.[3] However, they usually lack a rigid ideology.[4]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was not RIGHT or LEFT anything.  This was RADICAL ISLAMIC EXTREMISM.  This was the extreme Muslim faith that teaches HATE for homosexuals and results in the murder / genocide of homosexuals in Islamic states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don't. Progressive pigs classify as any criticism of the depravity they generate as 'hate' That's because you have never experienced real hatred. Or because you actively foment hatred yourself. Either way, you are going to see some real shit now. Dumbasses.
Click to expand...


In your own words, please define the word depraved.  Be specific and add a little bit about you, and how and why you find the behavior of other "depraved"?


----------



## Ame®icano

Coyote said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying that our adversary is Islam or that it is violent extremism?
Click to expand...


Are you saying I said something?


----------



## Coyote

Ame®icano said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying that our adversary is Islam or that it is violent extremism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying I said something?
Click to expand...


You posted a meme.  Is it something you agree with?


----------



## PredFan

charwin95 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then there should be a review of the watch list for accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree Joe but........ But the FBI cannot even stop this bastards from buying a guns at gun shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they can, there are background checks at gun shows.
> 
> There has never been a terrorist attack or even a mass shooting done by anyone who purchased a gun at a gun show. I'd be willing to bet that this Islamic terrorist did not purchase his gun at a gun show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Preddie. ....... Private gun sellers at gun shows do not require bg checks at gun shows because gun nuts say it's the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me one, just one time a mass killer bough his weapon at a gun show. Show me or stop saying stupid shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you lost? Pay attention boy.
> Where in my post that I said  .................. Mass shooter bought guns at gun shows.
> All I'm telling you is .............. Private gun sellers at gun shows do not comply with BG checks. Even a felon and a watch list can buy a gun at gun shows as many as they want. Because that's the law.
> Where is 2aguy when you need him?
Click to expand...


Here's a clue for you dumb ass; if you aren't saying that then your post is irrelevant.


----------



## Coyote

num_nut said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ex-wife of the Orlando nightclub gunman says he was "mentally unstable and mentally ill."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't mentally unstable/ill.  He was just practicing Islamic Sunni/Wahabi teachings.  It is permissible to beat the wife if she is disrespectful or disobedient.  Per Islam, it is permissible to kill homosexuals.  The guy was just a faithful servant of Allah.  I sense that liberals will never get it through their naïve thick skulls that Islam is just plain incompatible with the west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. The former wife seems to be referring to a time when he took steroids, which could have made him more aggressive whilst taking them. That does not a diagnosis of mental illness make. Plus, she hasn't even seen him for 8 years. No reason to accept mental illness as an excuse on the word of someone who saw him last 8 yrs ago whilst he was using. Also, his father would have more than likely preferred to cite mental illness as the 'reason' for the massacre, rather than anger at seeing men kiss months previously, were it true.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She states he was bipolar.
> 
> I seriously doubt the father would accept a mental illness diagnosis - he was an afghan, from a very conservative culture - mental illness has a huge stigma.  The wife is likely more knowledgeable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stayed wuth him 4 mos?  Was it 8 yrs ago?  Now shes the expert?  How much of those months was he roughing her up? Yep, bipolar it is?  What is that, new catch all disease?
Click to expand...


Strange.  If it's a gun nut shooting people up - it's mental illness.  If it's a muslim - it can't possibly be.


----------



## WillowTree

It was a Muslim. He killed outright 50 brown and black Hispanic gays. And hospitalized 53 more, some in critical condition.  Not a Christian. It was a Muslim. He shouted Allah Akbar, and he called 9-11 and swore allegiance to ISIS. Why is the left still having trouble digesting these facts?


----------



## Old Yeller

JimBowie1958 said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the money on that church, who funds it?  I am not doing links.  I bet they are a sham?
> 
> 
> 
> They are not a sham, but are a very small church of 30k members, so its insignificant in size and hardly speaks for all of Christendom.
Click to expand...


30, 000 steady members? Huh? That seems Huge!  Maybe you meant 3K?  I don't want to spam da board but? Huh?


----------



## PredFan

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the issue by a mile.
> 
> Not a surprise actually.
> 
> This is an Islam issue. You take away his ar15 and you STILL have dead Americans.
> 
> Period, end of discussion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the issue by a mile.
> 
> Not a surprise actually.
> 
> This is an Islam issue. You take away his ar15 and you STILL have dead Americans.
> 
> Period, end of discussion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.  You have no concept of the truth, and when making a statement of fact, it is your duty to provide the evidence.
> 
> When that duty is breached the reader has every right to challenge your veracity.  BTW, you're simply one more member of the crazy right wing, put on your brown shirt go to a gay bar and start breaking the crystal.
Click to expand...


Fuck off retard, I told you, no one cares. You being too lazy to read what was just posted means you say stupid shit. But that is always the case with you and no one gives a crap.


----------



## JimBowie1958

num_nut said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the money on that church, who funds it?  I am not doing links.  I bet they are a sham?
> 
> 
> 
> They are not a sham, but are a very small church of 30k members, so its insignificant in size and hardly speaks for all of Christendom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 30, 000 steady members? Huh? That seems Huge!  Maybe you meant 3K?  I don't want to spam da board but? Huh?
Click to expand...


Well, 30k members is pretty small for an ENTIRE DENOMINATION, when you consider that a medium sized denomination is about 4 million, and the Roman Catholic Church has about 1.2 Billion members.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Wry Catcher said:


> I suspect I'm not the first to tell you this. The hate by the bigot who killed fifty people, maybe more, is same hate you feel for liberals/progressives and Democrats. You hate those of us who try to put some perspective on the emotional reaction of people like you. Get some counseling, and then some education


Try reading your own signature lines.


----------



## Old Yeller

Coyote said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ex-wife of the Orlando nightclub gunman says he was "mentally unstable and mentally ill."
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't mentally unstable/ill.  He was just practicing Islamic Sunni/Wahabi teachings.  It is permissible to beat the wife if she is disrespectful or disobedient.  Per Islam, it is permissible to kill homosexuals.  The guy was just a faithful servant of Allah.  I sense that liberals will never get it through their naïve thick skulls that Islam is just plain incompatible with the west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. The former wife seems to be referring to a time when he took steroids, which could have made him more aggressive whilst taking them. That does not a diagnosis of mental illness make. Plus, she hasn't even seen him for 8 years. No reason to accept mental illness as an excuse on the word of someone who saw him last 8 yrs ago whilst he was using. Also, his father would have more than likely preferred to cite mental illness as the 'reason' for the massacre, rather than anger at seeing men kiss months previously, were it true.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She states he was bipolar.
> 
> I seriously doubt the father would accept a mental illness diagnosis - he was an afghan, from a very conservative culture - mental illness has a huge stigma.  The wife is likely more knowledgeable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stayed wuth him 4 mos?  Was it 8 yrs ago?  Now shes the expert?  How much of those months was he roughing her up? Yep, bipolar it is?  What is that, new catch all disease?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange.  If it's a gun nut shooting people up - it's mental illness.  If it's a muslim - it can't possibly be.
Click to expand...


Well the recent Col shooter I did not think a nut. I thought he got tired of living out in wild as he was (no heat? )....col winters?


----------



## PredFan

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.  You have no concept of the truth, and when making a statement of fact, it is your duty to provide the evidence.
> 
> When that duty is breached the reader has every right to challenge your veracity.  BTW, you're simply one more member of the crazy right wing, put on your brown shirt go to a gay bar and start breaking the crystal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the first moment that posts began in this thread, you started shrieking and calling anyone who dared to name the terrorist a Muslim, A BIGOT..  You threw it around like an angry raged filled weapon, not giving a damn about the truth.. You've really turned in to the worst of the far left fruitbats since I've been gone.. you should be ashamed of yourself.. Gay people were slaughtered and ISIS declared war on the entire gay Community today and still lowlifes like yourself who worship the liberal beast, point fingers at the very people who defend you as an American, to their death. YOU MAKE ME SICK.
Click to expand...


He's a disgusting piece of shit, like all liberals.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Grampa Murked U said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.  You have no concept of the truth, and when making a statement of fact, it is your duty to provide the evidence.
> 
> When that duty is breached the reader has every right to challenge your veracity.  BTW, you're simply one more member of the crazy right wing, put on your brown shirt go to a gay bar and start breaking the crystal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Change your diaper. It's sad just how often pacifists shit themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pacifists?  You may be an ex con, but you're are still and always will be a punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the man who's never met me. You're so clever!
> 
> Idiot
Click to expand...


I've met hundreds of "you's" during my 32 year career.


----------



## Ame®icano

Coyote said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying that our adversary is Islam or that it is violent extremism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying I said something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted a meme.  Is it something you agree with?
Click to expand...


You could have asked that first, instead of putting words in my mouth and then assume I said something.

Every time Hillary start the sentence with "Let's be clear", the generic truth of the middle of the sentence prepares you for the rest of the sentence that is the ultimate lie. 

Every time.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PredFan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the issue?  Consider mass murders which occurred in the US during the past 10 years?  How many were committed by followers of Islam?  How many by a man with a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.  You have no concept of the truth, and when making a statement of fact, it is your duty to provide the evidence.
> 
> When that duty is breached the reader has every right to challenge your veracity.  BTW, you're simply one more member of the crazy right wing, put on your brown shirt go to a gay bar and start breaking the crystal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off retard, I told you, no one cares. You being too lazy to read what was just posted means you say stupid shit. But that is always the case with you and no one gives a crap.
Click to expand...


"No one cares"?  LOL, yet you must care sense you used 40+ words on the issue.


----------



## Coyote

num_nut said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't mentally unstable/ill.  He was just practicing Islamic Sunni/Wahabi teachings.  It is permissible to beat the wife if she is disrespectful or disobedient.  Per Islam, it is permissible to kill homosexuals.  The guy was just a faithful servant of Allah.  I sense that liberals will never get it through their naïve thick skulls that Islam is just plain incompatible with the west.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. The former wife seems to be referring to a time when he took steroids, which could have made him more aggressive whilst taking them. That does not a diagnosis of mental illness make. Plus, she hasn't even seen him for 8 years. No reason to accept mental illness as an excuse on the word of someone who saw him last 8 yrs ago whilst he was using. Also, his father would have more than likely preferred to cite mental illness as the 'reason' for the massacre, rather than anger at seeing men kiss months previously, were it true.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She states he was bipolar.
> 
> I seriously doubt the father would accept a mental illness diagnosis - he was an afghan, from a very conservative culture - mental illness has a huge stigma.  The wife is likely more knowledgeable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stayed wuth him 4 mos?  Was it 8 yrs ago?  Now shes the expert?  How much of those months was he roughing her up? Yep, bipolar it is?  What is that, new catch all disease?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange.  If it's a gun nut shooting people up - it's mental illness.  If it's a muslim - it can't possibly be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the recent Col shooter I did not think a nut. I thought he got tired of living out in wild as he was (no heat? )....col winters?
Click to expand...


Was that the guy shooting police?


----------



## Coyote

Ame®icano said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying that our adversary is Islam or that it is violent extremism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying I said something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted a meme.  Is it something you agree with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You could have asked that first, instead of putting words in my mouth and then assume I said something.*
> 
> Every time Hillary start the sentence with "Let's be clear", the generic truth of the middle of the sentence prepares you for the rest of the sentence that is the ultimate lie.
> 
> Every time.
Click to expand...


Did you note my response?  It was a QUESTION.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Wry Catcher said:


> I've met hundreds of "you's" during my 32 year career.


IS giving free BJs at a roadside visitors center a career these days?

/just kidding. You know it isnt a career.


----------



## depotoo

I just heard one of his former high school classmates state he was expelled after 9/11.  They said he went crazy with excitement  over it.  Said the police even had to escort him out.

I also heard his father is a taliban sympathiser earlier today.


----------



## JimBowie1958

depotoo said:


> I just heard one of his former high school classmates state he was expelled after 9/11.  They said he went crazy with excitement  over it.  Said the police even had to escort him out.
> 
> I also heard his father is a taliban sympathiser earlier today.


I'm sure that there are many rumors, but how many rumors prove to be true?


----------



## Wry Catcher

AvgGuyIA said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect I'm not the first to tell you this. The hate by the bigot who killed fifty people, maybe more, is same hate you feel for liberals/progressives and Democrats. You hate those of us who try to put some perspective on the emotional reaction of people like you. Get some counseling, and then some education
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading your own signature lines.
Click to expand...


Unlike some on this message board, I always read what I write - usually several times before I post.  Do you read and comprehend before you respond - or like many on this board respond by rote, usually a six or seven word sentence that begins with "you are a" and is followed by noun.


----------



## Picaro

This guy had drawn the attention of the FBI, and that didn't do any good as a preventative, so how well is Obama's magical 'vetting process' on a few hundred thousand more followers of a violent political cult going to work, again? And we're supposed to buy the spin that it's Trump that is crazy??? ....


----------



## Tilly

JimBowie1958 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard one of his former high school classmates state he was expelled after 9/11.  They said he went crazy with excitement  over it.  Said the police even had to escort him out.
> 
> I also heard his father is a taliban sympathiser earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that there are many rumors, but how many rumors prove to be true?
Click to expand...



*Orlando shooter's father is running for president of Afghanistan, has backed the Taliban, hosts talk show in California and visits the corridors of power in DC *

*Seddique Mateen is the father of mass shooter Omar Mateen, 29*
*Mateen Snr is an Afghan man and also hosts Durand Jirga Show *
*The show is aired on YouTube channel Payam-e-Afghan, from California*
*He visited Congress, the State Department and met political leaders during a trip to Washington, DC, in April*
*He also attended a hearing on Afghanistan security while in the capital*
*Pictures from 2015 show Mateen meeting Reps Charlie Rangel, Dana Rohrabacher and Ed Royce * 
*Police seen searching his home, located close to where his son lived*
*Father of  Omar Mateen had TV show, supports  the Taliban*


----------



## depotoo

I first heard it from a gay friend in Orlando then found this link-
THE LATEST: FBI enters home of downtown Orlando mass nightclub shooter
and then heard a hospital report they had received 44  of the injured of which 9 had died.


airplanemechanic said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death toll has risen to 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see that anywhere. Link?
Click to expand...


----------



## Markle

charwin95 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then there should be a review of the watch list for accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree Joe but........ But the FBI cannot even stop this bastards from buying a guns at gun shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they can, there are background checks at gun shows.
> 
> There has never been a terrorist attack or even a mass shooting done by anyone who purchased a gun at a gun show. I'd be willing to bet that this Islamic terrorist did not purchase his gun at a gun show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Preddie. ....... Private gun sellers at gun shows do not require bg checks at gun shows because gun nuts say it's the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me one, just one time a mass killer bough his weapon at a gun show. Show me or stop saying stupid shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you lost? Pay attention boy.
> Where in my post that I said  .................. Mass shooter bought guns at gun shows.
> All I'm telling you is .............. Private gun sellers at gun shows do not comply with BG checks. Even a felon and a watch list can buy a gun at gun shows as many as they want. Because that's the law.
> Where is 2aguy when you need him?
Click to expand...


Not surprising, Progressives have no clue as to the laws governing gun shows.


----------



## Slyhunter

depotoo said:


> I just heard one of his former high school classmates state he was expelled after 9/11.  They said he went crazy with excitement  over it.  Said the police even had to escort him out.
> 
> I also heard his father is a taliban sympathiser earlier today.


So then why did G4S hire him? They wouldn't hire me and all I did was comment that 2 weeks was too long to do a background check.


----------



## Old Yeller

Coyote said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. The former wife seems to be referring to a time when he took steroids, which could have made him more aggressive whilst taking them. That does not a diagnosis of mental illness make. Plus, she hasn't even seen him for 8 years. No reason to accept mental illness as an excuse on the word of someone who saw him last 8 yrs ago whilst he was using. Also, his father would have more than likely preferred to cite mental illness as the 'reason' for the massacre, rather than anger at seeing men kiss months previously, were it true.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She states he was bipolar.
> 
> I seriously doubt the father would accept a mental illness diagnosis - he was an afghan, from a very conservative culture - mental illness has a huge stigma.  The wife is likely more knowledgeable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stayed wuth him 4 mos?  Was it 8 yrs ago?  Now shes the expert?  How much of those months was he roughing her up? Yep, bipolar it is?  What is that, new catch all disease?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange.  If it's a gun nut shooting people up - it's mental illness.  If it's a muslim - it can't possibly be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the recent Col shooter I did not think a nut. I thought he got tired of living out in wild as he was (no heat? )....col winters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that the guy shooting police?
Click to expand...

 sorry battery. I think the guy I refer to was at planned parenthood, but maybe got Cop too?


----------



## depotoo

So far all the so-called rumors have proven true.





JimBowie1958 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard one of his former high school classmates state he was expelled after 9/11.  They said he went crazy with excitement  over it.  Said the police even had to escort him out.
> 
> I also heard his father is a taliban sympathiser earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that there are many rumors, but how many rumors prove to be true?
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

Good question, other than maybe he was a juvenile at the time.  And why did they continue his employ even after questioning by the fbi 3 times, twice due to his own fellow employees reporting his statements to them regarding his terror ties, etc. In 2013.





Slyhunter said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard one of his former high school classmates state he was expelled after 9/11.  They said he went crazy with excitement  over it.  Said the police even had to escort him out.
> 
> I also heard his father is a taliban sympathiser earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> So then why did G4S hire him? They wouldn't hire me and all I did was comment that 2 weeks was too long to do a background check.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tilly

depotoo said:


> So far all the so-called rumors have proven true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard one of his former high school classmates state he was expelled after 9/11.  They said he went crazy with excitement  over it.  Said the police even had to escort him out.
> 
> I also heard his father is a taliban sympathiser earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that there are many rumors, but how many rumors prove to be true?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He's been raised by a father who loves the Taliban. Obviously the idea of killing innocent people is not really an issue for someone who admires such people.


----------



## depotoo

Like father, like son...





Tilly said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far all the so-called rumors have proven true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard one of his former high school classmates state he was expelled after 9/11.  They said he went crazy with excitement  over it.  Said the police even had to escort him out.
> 
> I also heard his father is a taliban sympathiser earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that there are many rumors, but how many rumors prove to be true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's been raised by a father who loves the Taliban. Obviously the idea of killing innocent people is not really an issue for someone who admires such people.
Click to expand...


----------



## Markle

Political Junky said:


> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.



Really?  "SO MANY"?  Where?  Being that there are hundreds of millions of Christians in the US, you have to be speaking of tens of millions of Christians who teach hate of homosexuals.  Please show us you link to a reliable source making such a claim.


----------



## Tilly

Markle said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  "SO MANY"?  Where?  Being that there are hundreds of millions of Christians in the US, you have to be speaking of tens of millions of Christians who teach hate of homosexuals.  Please show us you link to a reliable source making such a claim.
Click to expand...

People don't seem to appreciate there is a difference between acknowledging homosexuality is against your religion and maybe something you disapprove of, and going to a night club and slaughtering them en masse, hanging them from cranes, throwing them off rooftops, burning them in cages, sawing off their heads and so on.


----------



## Wry Catcher

JimBowie1958 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've met hundreds of "you's" during my 32 year career.
> 
> 
> 
> IS giving free BJs at a roadside visitors center a career these days?
> 
> /just kidding. You know it isnt a career.
Click to expand...


Aren't you trying to be clever.  Sorry, that dog of a comment won't hunt.


----------



## Markle

easyt65 said:


> *
> This is not the time to politicize this or make it about 'party'.*
> 
> Radical Islamic Muslims hate homosexuals and murder them around the world. This POS pledged allegiance to ISIS, a group that has slaughtered homosexuals.
> 
> So knock off the 'us vs them' liberal/GOP crap today. TODAY it is about AMERICANS being targeted and killed!
> 
> If the most deadly terrorist shooting in US history can't bring 'rabid partisans' together as AMERICANS for this one day then they should be condemned as well.



Too late for that, Lame duck President Barack Hussein Obama has already done that before the bodies have been removed.


----------



## Kat

I have never been taught to hate a homosexual, and I do not. I also do not know anyone that does...except maybe some here. You can't put all the eggs in one basket. That's ignorant.


----------



## Markle

easyt65 said:


> Eerie...and truly heartbreaking:
> 
> News is reporting how in the midst of the carnage in the dance club, bodies lying all over, as they have not been removed from the crime scene, the 'deathly' silence is broken by the sounds of dozens of cell phones ringing...the sound of loved ones desperately trying to reach them...



Tough, the same thing happened on 9/11/2001 and every mass tragedy since.


----------



## Markle

easyt65 said:


> I disagree with labeling them as 'gay Americans'.  They are AMERICANS.
> 
> I have not served in the military to protect and defend heterosexual Americans or homosexual Americans or metrosexual Americans or Jewish Americans or Latino Americans, or etc... My fellow brothers and sisters fight, fought, and died for AMERICANS.
> 
> Enough division.



The nightclub promotes itself as a gay nightclub and is a central location for the gay community to meet in Orlando.  The location was not chosen because it was filled with Americans, it was attacked because it was filled with gay Americans, further mostly gay Hispanics.


----------



## Political Junky

Markle said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  "SO MANY"?  Where?  Being that there are hundreds of millions of Christians in the US, you have to be speaking of tens of millions of Christians who teach hate of homosexuals.  Please show us you link to a reliable source making such a claim.
Click to expand...

No more unlikely than the Right believing that all Muslims are terrorists.


----------



## depotoo

Were the towers attacked because they were filled with gay Americans?  How you can discount his point is beyond me.  It doesn't MATTER!  They were Americans!  The labels are for the birds! 





Markle said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with labeling them as 'gay Americans'.  They are AMERICANS.
> 
> I have not served in the military to protect and defend heterosexual Americans or homosexual Americans or metrosexual Americans or Jewish Americans or Latino Americans, or etc... My fellow brothers and sisters fight, fought, and died for AMERICANS.
> 
> Enough division.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nightclub promotes itself as a gay nightclub and is a central location for the gay community to meet in Orlando.  The location was not chosen because it was filled with Americans, it was attacked because it was filled with gay Americans, further mostly gay Hispanics.
Click to expand...


----------



## Markle

Coyote said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.
> 
> Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know an assault rifle if you tripped over one.
> 
> Which of these rifle's is an assault rifle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one or both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the other one that she shoved up your asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So which one is the assault rifle or are both of them assault rifle's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could care less which one is - it's not up to me to make that determination.  The killer had one.  And he was able to rapidly kill a lot of people.
Click to expand...


If you're railing against one...or the other...or both, shouldn't you know what you're talking about?  I realize such a thing is irrelevant, immaterial and unimportant.


----------



## Markle

Coyote said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.
> 
> Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know an assault rifle if you tripped over one.
> 
> Which of these rifle's is an assault rifle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one or both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the other one that she shoved up your asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So which one is the assault rifle or are both of them assault rifle's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could care less which one is - it's not up to me to make that determination.  The killer had one.  And he was able to rapidly kill a lot of people.
Click to expand...


Yes, a lot of people over a period of hours.


----------



## Markle

num_nut said:


> Hard to call this one workplace violence.



I bet some progressive will go that route.


----------



## Markle

MDiver said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Name their names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, for one, that goofy church that protests funerals for military personnel who died in combat.  They strut about with signs claiming, "god hates fags."
Click to expand...







I knew that's all you had.  They're a tiny, mostly family members who make up the entire church.  Certainly NOT the MILLIONS you inferred.

I sometimes ride with a club I belong to, the Patriot Guard.  If requested, we'll provide an escort or act as a shield between the mourners and the Westboro Baptist loonies.  They've pretty much gone by the wayside.  They couldn't get near their target, and if they started shouting, we just start our bikes and let them idle.


----------



## Markle

Coyote said:


> So are you saying that our adversary is Islam or that it is violent extremism?



Lame Duck President Barack Hussein Obama hasn't figured it out yet.  Maybe he'll let us know sometime.


----------



## Markle

JimBowie1958 said:


> They are not a sham, but are a very small church of 30k members, so its insignificant in size and hardly speaks for all of Christendom.



Nowhere near 30k members.  Thirty at most.  You'll never see a photo of them with more than 10 or 12 people including their kids.  They're an unaffiliated Primitive Baptist church.  Most photos show only 3 or 4 members with a dozen signs they're holding.  Worthless group.


----------



## Markle

JimBowie1958 said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the money on that church, who funds it?  I am not doing links.  I bet they are a sham?
> 
> 
> 
> They are not a sham, but are a very small church of 30k members, so its insignificant in size and hardly speaks for all of Christendom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 30, 000 steady members? Huh? That seems Huge!  Maybe you meant 3K?  I don't want to spam da board but? Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, 30k members is pretty small for an ENTIRE DENOMINATION, when you consider that a medium sized denomination is about 4 million, and the Roman Catholic Church has about 1.2 Billion members.
Click to expand...


They are NOT an "ENTIRE DENOMINATION".  They are one, unaffiliated church in Kansas and they meet in a small house once a week.  They couldn't round up 30 if there was free food.


----------



## Markle

Political Junky said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> And many so called Christians teach hate of homosexuals, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  "SO MANY"?  Where?  Being that there are hundreds of millions of Christians in the US, you have to be speaking of tens of millions of Christians who teach hate of homosexuals.  Please show us you link to a reliable source making such a claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No more unlikely than the Right believing that all Muslims are terrorists.
Click to expand...


----------



## Picaro

Tilly said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard one of his former high school classmates state he was expelled after 9/11.  They said he went crazy with excitement  over it.  Said the police even had to escort him out.
> 
> I also heard his father is a taliban sympathiser earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that there are many rumors, but how many rumors prove to be true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Orlando shooter's father is running for president of Afghanistan, has backed the Taliban, hosts talk show in California and visits the corridors of power in DC *
> 
> *Seddique Mateen is the father of mass shooter Omar Mateen, 29*
> *Mateen Snr is an Afghan man and also hosts Durand Jirga Show *
> *The show is aired on YouTube channel Payam-e-Afghan, from California*
> *He visited Congress, the State Department and met political leaders during a trip to Washington, DC, in April*
> *He also attended a hearing on Afghanistan security while in the capital*
> *Pictures from 2015 show Mateen meeting Reps Charlie Rangel, Dana Rohrabacher and Ed Royce *
> *Police seen searching his home, located close to where his son lived*
> *Father of  Omar Mateen had TV show, supports  the Taliban*
Click to expand...


Hilarious; so even his vermin Daddy made it through the Magical Obama Vetting Process. Meanwhile, Christians in the ME, who are being butchered daily in the most horrendous and vile ways, aren't qualified refugees according to the UN and the Obama administration. Truly sick, sick freaks are running the Democratic Party and their shrieking, insane supporters are just like them.


----------



## Tilly

Picaro said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard one of his former high school classmates state he was expelled after 9/11.  They said he went crazy with excitement  over it.  Said the police even had to escort him out.
> 
> I also heard his father is a taliban sympathiser earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that there are many rumors, but how many rumors prove to be true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Orlando shooter's father is running for president of Afghanistan, has backed the Taliban, hosts talk show in California and visits the corridors of power in DC *
> 
> *Seddique Mateen is the father of mass shooter Omar Mateen, 29*
> *Mateen Snr is an Afghan man and also hosts Durand Jirga Show *
> *The show is aired on YouTube channel Payam-e-Afghan, from California*
> *He visited Congress, the State Department and met political leaders during a trip to Washington, DC, in April*
> *He also attended a hearing on Afghanistan security while in the capital*
> *Pictures from 2015 show Mateen meeting Reps Charlie Rangel, Dana Rohrabacher and Ed Royce *
> *Police seen searching his home, located close to where his son lived*
> *Father of  Omar Mateen had TV show, supports  the Taliban*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hilarious; so even his vermin Daddy made it through the Magical Obama Vetting Process. Meanwhile, Christians in the ME, who are being butchered daily in the most horrendous and vile ways, aren't qualified refugees according to the UN and the Obama administration. Truly sick, sick freaks are running the Democratic Party and their shrieking, insane supporters are just like them.
Click to expand...

Yep. The UN camps don't/can't protect the Christians from the Muslims even though they are allegedly fleeing for their lives, so the Christians find themselves having to avoid the camps, and nobody seems to care.  Yet another example of Islamic tolerance. Even in alleged extremis, they can't be at peace with others. That alone is an indication of who one should and should not invite into ones country. But as usual, it's all upside down for the dems. It's a travesty.


----------



## Statistikhengst

LoneLaugher said:


> This event will twist our USMB nutbags into weird shapes. Containing their excitement over a bunch of dead gay people while condemning the perpetrator will require discipline. Can they do it?



BEST POSTING OF THE YEAR


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Wry Catcher said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the first moment that posts began in this thread, you started shrieking and calling anyone who dared to name the terrorist a Muslim, A BIGOT..  You threw it around like an angry raged filled weapon, not giving a damn about the truth.. You've really turned in to the worst of the far left fruitbats since I've been gone.. you should be ashamed of yourself.. Gay people were slaughtered and ISIS declared war on the entire gay Community today and still lowlifes like yourself who worship the liberal beast, point fingers at the very people who defend you as an American, to their death. YOU MAKE ME SICK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, go see your doctor, psychiatrists can still treat tummy aches.  Especially when they are psychosomatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There it is^^^^^  Proof old haggard Marxists are worthless and treasonous filth. You have the target on your back now, not me.. be careful WC..The very people you trash each and every day will be the people you may need some day to defend your miserable life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect I'm not the first to tell you this.  The hate by the bigot who killed fifty people, maybe more, is same hate you feel for liberals/progressives and Democrats.  You hate those of us who try to put some perspective on the emotional reaction of people like you.  Get some counseling, and then some education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look in the mirror WC... If anyone is filled with pure rage and hatred, it's YOU and you've shown it here today  all day long..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, "yes but" is the standard denial of people like you.
Click to expand...


You're not fooling anyone with your moronic "LOL."  The news has been talking about people like you, all day.. Terrorist enablers who try to shame people for even mentioning Muslims and terrorism, something you did from the moment this tragedy took place, screaming BIGOT AND RACIST..   It's because of ignorant haters such as yourself who puts your religion of liberalism above all else, that people die..  Americans are worried about being called a bigot if they report suspicious activities.. YOU OWN THAT, you do that.. Not me.. You have to live with that.


----------



## Katzndogz

Markle said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the money on that church, who funds it?  I am not doing links.  I bet they are a sham?
> 
> 
> 
> They are not a sham, but are a very small church of 30k members, so its insignificant in size and hardly speaks for all of Christendom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 30, 000 steady members? Huh? That seems Huge!  Maybe you meant 3K?  I don't want to spam da board but? Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, 30k members is pretty small for an ENTIRE DENOMINATION, when you consider that a medium sized denomination is about 4 million, and the Roman Catholic Church has about 1.2 Billion members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are NOT an "ENTIRE DENOMINATION".  They are one, unaffiliated church in Kansas and they meet in a small house once a week.  They couldn't round up 30 if there was free food.
Click to expand...

Westboro Church is composed of one family the women are lawyers and they support themselves by lawsuits against their opposition.


----------



## Statistikhengst

JimH52 said:


> Trump will capitalize on this.  Not sure if it will be enough...



He may lock up the homocon vote!!


----------



## Indofred

Orlando gay nightclub shooting: Who was Omar Mateen? - BBC News

It seems he was a mentally ill lone wolf gunman.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Indofred said:


> Orlando gay nightclub shooting: Who was Omar Mateen? - BBC News
> 
> It seems he was a mentally ill lone wolf gunman.



He may have been half wired but make no mistake, this attack was well planned out and carried out. It's been reported that over the last 6 months he had contact with leaders and groups related to HAMAS. Coincidence? Coincidence that he was interviewed 3 separate times by the FBI? I think not.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Czernobog said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"He said the attacker was still inside the nightclub with hostages, and was feared to be wearing a bomb."
> 
> Shooter with a bomb vest? Let's see, who does that? Maybe an unemployed camel jockey?*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that turned out to be a completely wrong assumption, now didn't it?
Click to expand...


RWNJ assholes do that alot. They lie alot. Good to see you here.


----------



## Indofred

LadyGunSlinger said:


> He may have been half wired but make no mistake, this attack was well planned out and carried out.



lucky for him, it was easy to buy the guns


----------



## Statistikhengst

Theowl32 said:


> How long before the lying muslim in the white house calls it a terror attack?



Who is the lying Muslim?

Pres. Obama is a Christian.

Gawd, you are one stupid fuck.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Indofred said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He may have been half wired but make no mistake, this attack was well planned out and carried out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucky for him, it was easy to buy the guns
Click to expand...

Oh yes.. Lucky for him the FBI under Obongo has been ordered to be PC when investigating Muslims--  We're going to learn more about how on 3 separate occasions he was interviewed , was on the Terror Watch list but was still able to purchase a gun.. OBAMA will have to answer.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Statistikhengst said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This event will twist our USMB nutbags into weird shapes. Containing their excitement over a bunch of dead gay people while condemning the perpetrator will require discipline. Can they do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST POSTING OF THE YEAR
Click to expand...

lol, you are simply deluded.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Statistikhengst said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long before the lying muslim in the white house calls it a terror attack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the lying Muslim?
> 
> Pres. Obama is a Christian.
> 
> Gawd, you are one stupid fuck.
Click to expand...







Nah, he is just a Christian who acts like a Muslim, talks like a Muslim and thinks Islam is better than Christianity.

roflmao


----------



## Statistikhengst

Czernobog said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks.....open the borders. Stop being bigots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was an American citizen, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his mother moved here from Afghanistan (a terrorist hotbed)...
> 
> As a matter of fact, if I recall correctly, the Boston Bombers' mother brought them here from Chechnya (which also has a muslim terrorist problem)...
> 
> So, are you too stupid to make the connection between letting people from terrorist areas in and having them (or their offspring) continue their traditions here???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, we should do what with the grown offspring of Middle Eastern immigrants, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might already be a little late for that, but we definitely need to get a handle on the situation and stop repeating past mistakes...
> 
> As opposed to the Jackass Party position of "Bring in 100,000 more, as long as they will vote Democrat!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...even though this was a crime perpetrated by an American Citizen, it's proof that we should ban all Muslim immigrants - not because those Muslims are terrorists, but because their kids *might grow up to become such*?!?!  Really?!?!?  That is your position?!?!?
Click to expand...


"Minority Report" for crazy people.


----------



## Snouter

Have they interviewed the bouncer yet, who let the Obama-inspired ISLAMIC TERRORIST who had a bomb on him inside the qu33r club?  Supposedly they have a metal detector at the door but apparently turn it off after midnight.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Snouter said:


> Have they interviewed the bouncer yet, who let the Obama-inspired ISLAMIC TERRORIST who had a bomb on him inside the qu33r club?  Supposedly they have a metal detector at the door but apparently turn it off after midnight.


Great question.. I'd like to know the answer to that question also.. I had not heard they had a metal detector.


----------



## Snouter

Someone familiar with the club said they do screen patrons for weapons at the door throughout most of the night.  At some point, they stop.  The ISLAMIC TERRORIST must have been familiar with their routine.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Statistikhengst said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was an American citizen, dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> And his mother moved here from Afghanistan (a terrorist hotbed)...
> 
> As a matter of fact, if I recall correctly, the Boston Bombers' mother brought them here from Chechnya (which also has a muslim terrorist problem)...
> 
> So, are you too stupid to make the connection between letting people from terrorist areas in and having them (or their offspring) continue their traditions here???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, we should do what with the grown offspring of Middle Eastern immigrants, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might already be a little late for that, but we definitely need to get a handle on the situation and stop repeating past mistakes...
> 
> As opposed to the Jackass Party position of "Bring in 100,000 more, as long as they will vote Democrat!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...even though this was a crime perpetrated by an American Citizen, it's proof that we should ban all Muslim immigrants - not because those Muslims are terrorists, but because their kids *might grow up to become such*?!?!  Really?!?!?  That is your position?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Minority Report" for crazy people.
Click to expand...


Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal. 

What is it about THEY ARE FUCKING TERRORISTS do you not understand, dweeb?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Snouter said:


> Someone familiar with the club said they do screen patrons for weapons at the door throughout most of the night.  At some point, they stop.  The ISLAMIC TERRORIST must have been familiar with their routine.


The terrorist was already engaged in gun fire with police and SHOT HIS WAY INTO THE CLUB, is how I understand it happened.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Czernobog said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks.....open the borders. Stop being bigots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was an American citizen, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his mother moved here from Afghanistan (a terrorist hotbed)...
> 
> As a matter of fact, if I recall correctly, the Boston Bombers' mother brought them here from Chechnya (which also has a muslim terrorist problem)...
> 
> So, are you too stupid to make the connection between letting people from terrorist areas in and having them (or their offspring) continue their traditions here???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, we should do what with the grown offspring of Middle Eastern immigrants, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might already be a little late for that, but we definitely need to get a handle on the situation and stop repeating past mistakes...
> 
> As opposed to the Jackass Party position of "Bring in 100,000 more, as long as they will vote Democrat!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...even though this was a crime perpetrated by an American Citizen, it's proof that we should ban all Muslim immigrants - not because those Muslims are terrorists, but because their kids *might grow up to become such*?!?!  Really?!?!?  That is your position?!?!?
Click to expand...

No, moron, "Because we cannot properly vet these ass holes DONT LET THEM IN THE FUCKING COUNTRY" is his position.

Grow a fucking brain sometime please or just do us all a favor and dont breed.


----------



## Statistikhengst

I tried. I really tried to read all of this thread.

But it is full of so much ignorance and stupidity, there is no reason to keep reading. It's like a rabbit hole that leads straight to hell.

We are dealing with a US-Citizen whose parents came from Afghanistan -and the family is indeed Muslim- who brutally murdered/injured more than 100 people in a nightclub.  Who gives a fuck that it was a gay nightclub? It could just as easily been a straight jaunt. The sexual tilt of the club is totally irrelevant because virtually all clubs are gun-free zones, so that fucked up argument is DOA.

There is no doubt that this was at least domestic terrorism.

ISIS is claiming credit for it - which is entirely possible. But ISIS is also known to lie and since the shooter is dead, we may never know for sure. If this freak decided to kill on his own and ISIS uses it for it's own purposes, however, the same goal has been met (I am referring to their perspective, not mine). So, this is also very, very likely international islamic terrorism as well. Either way, it is terror. And the President called it terror, unequivocally.

But as Czernobog repeatedly pointed out: who could have ever stopped this? The dude was an AMERICAN citizen. His former wife divorced him because he, according to her, was mentally unstable. What, do we all want to re-enact the "Minority Report"?

What has been seriously missing on this thread (aside from a couple of Righties and a couple of Lefties who said it very well, I think), is real sadness and mourning for the dead. That sucks.

My thoughts go with the families of the dead and injured.

Damn, there are a lot of SICK people here.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Statistikhengst said:


> I tried. I really tried to read all of this thread.
> 
> But it is full of so much ignorance and stupidity, there is no reason to keep reading. It's like a rabbit hole that leads straight to hell.
> 
> We are dealing with a US-Citizen whose parents came from Afghanistan -and the family is indeed Muslim- who brutally murdered/injured more than 100 people in a nightclub.  Who gives a fuck that it was a gay nightclub? It could just as easily been a straight jaunt. The sexual tilt of the club is totally irrelevant because virtually all clubs are gun-free zones, so that fucked up argument is DOA.
> 
> There is no doubt that this was at least domestic terrorism.
> 
> ISIS is claiming credit for it - which is entirely possible. But ISIS is also known to lie and since the shooter is dead, we may never know for sure. If this freak decided to kill on his own and ISIS uses it for it's own purposes, however, the same goal has been met (I am referring to their perspective, not mine). So, this is also very, very likely international islamic terrorism as well. Either way, it is terror. And the President called it terror, unequivocally.
> 
> But as Czernobog repeatedly pointed out: who could have ever stopped this? The dude was an AMERICAN citizen. His former wife divorced him because he, according to her, was mentally unstable. What, do we all want to re-enact the "Minority Report"?



The guy was on several watch lists to include the FBI.

He had made several terroristic threats in the past and was a known member of ISIS.

ISIS threatened to attack a gay bar in Floriduh three days before this attack.

And you think it could not have been stopped?

People like you are the kind of morons in charge under Obama, and are also exactly why we are getting our asses handed to us by a Rump Jihadi state the size of Indiana in the middle of a bunch of sand dunes and camel herds in the Middle East.


----------



## Political Junky

JimBowie1958 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And his mother moved here from Afghanistan (a terrorist hotbed)...
> 
> As a matter of fact, if I recall correctly, the Boston Bombers' mother brought them here from Chechnya (which also has a muslim terrorist problem)...
> 
> So, are you too stupid to make the connection between letting people from terrorist areas in and having them (or their offspring) continue their traditions here???
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should do what with the grown offspring of Middle Eastern immigrants, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might already be a little late for that, but we definitely need to get a handle on the situation and stop repeating past mistakes...
> 
> As opposed to the Jackass Party position of "Bring in 100,000 more, as long as they will vote Democrat!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...even though this was a crime perpetrated by an American Citizen, it's proof that we should ban all Muslim immigrants - not because those Muslims are terrorists, but because their kids *might grow up to become such*?!?!  Really?!?!?  That is your position?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Minority Report" for crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal.
> 
> What is it about THEY ARE FUCKING TERRORISTS do you not understand, dweeb?
Click to expand...

So far the US has allowed 2500 refugees into the US.
Canada has allowed 25,000.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Tilly said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard one of his former high school classmates state he was expelled after 9/11.  They said he went crazy with excitement  over it.  Said the police even had to escort him out.
> 
> I also heard his father is a taliban sympathiser earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that there are many rumors, but how many rumors prove to be true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Orlando shooter's father is running for president of Afghanistan, has backed the Taliban, hosts talk show in California and visits the corridors of power in DC *
> 
> *Seddique Mateen is the father of mass shooter Omar Mateen, 29*
> *Mateen Snr is an Afghan man and also hosts Durand Jirga Show *
> *The show is aired on YouTube channel Payam-e-Afghan, from California*
> *He visited Congress, the State Department and met political leaders during a trip to Washington, DC, in April*
> *He also attended a hearing on Afghanistan security while in the capital*
> *Pictures from 2015 show Mateen meeting Reps Charlie Rangel, Dana Rohrabacher and Ed Royce *
> *Police seen searching his home, located close to where his son lived*
> *Father of  Omar Mateen had TV show, supports  the Taliban*
Click to expand...


Did you make an attempt to verify the accuracy of this information? 

Rumors......by nature...are sometimes true. But....we don't happily pass them on if we care about our own credibility.


----------



## DarkFury

LoneLaugher said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard one of his former high school classmates state he was expelled after 9/11.  They said he went crazy with excitement  over it.  Said the police even had to escort him out.
> 
> I also heard his father is a taliban sympathiser earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that there are many rumors, but how many rumors prove to be true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Orlando shooter's father is running for president of Afghanistan, has backed the Taliban, hosts talk show in California and visits the corridors of power in DC *
> 
> *Seddique Mateen is the father of mass shooter Omar Mateen, 29*
> *Mateen Snr is an Afghan man and also hosts Durand Jirga Show *
> *The show is aired on YouTube channel Payam-e-Afghan, from California*
> *He visited Congress, the State Department and met political leaders during a trip to Washington, DC, in April*
> *He also attended a hearing on Afghanistan security while in the capital*
> *Pictures from 2015 show Mateen meeting Reps Charlie Rangel, Dana Rohrabacher and Ed Royce *
> *Police seen searching his home, located close to where his son lived*
> *Father of  Omar Mateen had TV show, supports  the Taliban*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you make an attempt to verify the accuracy of this information?
> 
> Rumors......by nature...are sometimes true. But....we don't happily pass them on if we care about our own credibility.
Click to expand...


----------



## DarkFury

Washington Post 

✔@washingtonpost
Orlando shooting suspect’s father hosted a political TV show and even tried to run for the Afghan presidency http://wapo.st/1rk2yu8 

10:32 AM - 12 Jun 2016


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Wry Catcher said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect I'm not the first to tell you this. The hate by the bigot who killed fifty people, maybe more, is same hate you feel for liberals/progressives and Democrats. You hate those of us who try to put some perspective on the emotional reaction of people like you. Get some counseling, and then some education
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading your own signature lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike some on this message board, I always read what I write - usually several times before I post.  Do you read and comprehend before you respond - or like many on this board respond by rote, usually a six or seven word sentence that begins with "you are a" and is followed by noun.
Click to expand...

. All I have to say is: The NEW LEFT represents a GREATER threat to our nation's traditions, values and republican institutions.


----------



## Claudette

DarkFury said:


> *"He said the attacker was still inside the nightclub with hostages, and was feared to be wearing a bomb."
> 
> Shooter with a bomb vest? Let's see, who does that? Maybe an unemployed camel jockey?*



Just another indication that folks should be armed at all times.

If someone in that club had had a gun he could have shot that dirtbag before said dirtbag could kill more people.

Also there were hundred of people there and none of them thought to overwhelm that asshole when he reloaded?? Good Lord.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

LadyGunSlinger said:


> You're not fooling anyone with your moronic "LOL." The news has been talking about people like you, all day.. Terrorist enablers who try to shame people for even mentioning Muslims and terrorism, something you did from the moment this tragedy took place, screaming BIGOT AND RACIST.. It's because of ignorant haters such as yourself who puts your religion of liberalism above all else, that people die.. *Americans are worried about being called a bigot if they report suspicious activities.. YOU OWN THAT, you do that.. Not me.*. You have to live with that.


Liberals today who are complicit in pushing the PC narrative, who riot at Trump rallies, are just as guilty for the deaths of these 50 Americans as Omar Mateen was, maybe moreso.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Statistikhengst said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long before the lying muslim in the white house calls it a terror attack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the lying Muslim?
> 
> Pres. Obama is a Christian.
> 
> Gawd, you are one stupid fuck.
Click to expand...

. Mateen apologists.  The new assholes.


----------



## Mudda

westwall said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that's one person. Only 5 left.
> 
> 
> 
> Just look on YouTube, thousands just like me… LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the ingredients have no constitutional protection either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color me unsurprised that a progressive fool doesn't understand "shall not be infringed".   The Right extends to everything needed to ENJOY that Right.  Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It's you who are ignoring the usage of the English language.  If it were as easy as you claim we would already have had our guns taken from us and you would be living in your progressive shithole already.  As we're not living in that shithole you so desire it is quite apparent it is YOU, who are wrong.
> 
> Congrats for being a dumbass.
Click to expand...

Gunpowder has no constitutional protection. That must suck for you.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Statistikhengst said:


> I tried. I really tried to read all of this thread.
> 
> But it is full of so much ignorance and stupidity, there is no reason to keep reading. It's like a rabbit hole that leads straight to hell.
> 
> We are dealing with a US-Citizen whose parents came from Afghanistan -and the family is indeed Muslim- who brutally murdered/injured more than 100 people in a nightclub.  Who gives a fuck that it was a gay nightclub? It could just as easily been a straight jaunt. The sexual tilt of the club is totally irrelevant because virtually all clubs are gun-free zones, so that fucked up argument is DOA.
> 
> There is no doubt that this was at least domestic terrorism.
> 
> ISIS is claiming credit for it - which is entirely possible. But ISIS is also known to lie and since the shooter is dead, we may never know for sure. If this freak decided to kill on his own and ISIS uses it for it's own purposes, however, the same goal has been met (I am referring to their perspective, not mine). So, this is also very, very likely international islamic terrorism as well. Either way, it is terror. And the President called it terror, unequivocally.
> 
> But as Czernobog repeatedly pointed out: who could have ever stopped this? The dude was an AMERICAN citizen. His former wife divorced him because he, according to her, was mentally unstable. What, do we all want to re-enact the "Minority Report"?
> 
> What has been seriously missing on this thread (aside from a couple of Righties and a couple of Lefties who said it very well, I think), is real sadness and mourning for the dead. That sucks.
> 
> My thoughts go with the families of the dead and injured.
> 
> Damn, there are a lot of SICK people here.


Fuck off!  Mateen called 911 and announced his alligence to ISIS.


----------



## NYcarbineer

skookerasbil said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many more syrians hillary wants to import? perhaps obama and hillary have a secret  plan to exterminate gays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddam!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop being such an emotional hemophiliac.........its a message board asshole.
Click to expand...


So you agree with sarahgop that Obama and Hillary Clinton have a secret plan to exterminate gays.

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## NYcarbineer

AvgGuyIA said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried. I really tried to read all of this thread.
> 
> But it is full of so much ignorance and stupidity, there is no reason to keep reading. It's like a rabbit hole that leads straight to hell.
> 
> We are dealing with a US-Citizen whose parents came from Afghanistan -and the family is indeed Muslim- who brutally murdered/injured more than 100 people in a nightclub.  Who gives a fuck that it was a gay nightclub? It could just as easily been a straight jaunt. The sexual tilt of the club is totally irrelevant because virtually all clubs are gun-free zones, so that fucked up argument is DOA.
> 
> There is no doubt that this was at least domestic terrorism.
> 
> ISIS is claiming credit for it - which is entirely possible. But ISIS is also known to lie and since the shooter is dead, we may never know for sure. If this freak decided to kill on his own and ISIS uses it for it's own purposes, however, the same goal has been met (I am referring to their perspective, not mine). So, this is also very, very likely international islamic terrorism as well. Either way, it is terror. And the President called it terror, unequivocally.
> 
> But as Czernobog repeatedly pointed out: who could have ever stopped this? The dude was an AMERICAN citizen. His former wife divorced him because he, according to her, was mentally unstable. What, do we all want to re-enact the "Minority Report"?
> 
> What has been seriously missing on this thread (aside from a couple of Righties and a couple of Lefties who said it very well, I think), is real sadness and mourning for the dead. That sucks.
> 
> My thoughts go with the families of the dead and injured.
> 
> Damn, there are a lot of SICK people here.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off!  Mateen called 911 and announced his alligence to ISIS.
Click to expand...


He was a homophobe, like you.  Attaching himself to ISIS was just bonus material.


----------



## Mudda

Rustic said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, make your own bullets. But seriously, how many people in the US who own guns or are gang bangers that can make their own bullets that won't blow up in their face? About 6?
> 
> 
> 
> This what I have in the back of my shop... Nice try dumb fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's one person. Only 5 left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look on YouTube, thousands just like me… LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the ingredients have no constitutional protection either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazon.com: reloading supplies
Click to expand...

Yes, but they have no constitutional protection and could be banned in a flash.


----------



## bodecea

AvgGuyIA said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect I'm not the first to tell you this. The hate by the bigot who killed fifty people, maybe more, is same hate you feel for liberals/progressives and Democrats. You hate those of us who try to put some perspective on the emotional reaction of people like you. Get some counseling, and then some education
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading your own signature lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike some on this message board, I always read what I write - usually several times before I post.  Do you read and comprehend before you respond - or like many on this board respond by rote, usually a six or seven word sentence that begins with "you are a" and is followed by noun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . All I have to say is: The NEW LEFT represents a GREATER threat to our nation's traditions, values and republican institutions.
Click to expand...

That may be something very similar to what the Orlando shooter believed.


----------



## Mudda

AvgGuyIA said:


> Liberals today who are complicit in pushing the PC narrative, who riot at Trump rallies, are just as guilty for the deaths of these 50 Americans as Omar Mateen was, maybe moreso.


Liberals are responsible for a homophobic religion and the murderers that it creates? WoW! That's some heavy fartsmoke, even for you.


----------



## LittleNipper

Proverbs 27:1

Don't brag about tomorrow, since you don't know what the day will bring.


----------



## DarkFury

Mudda said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals today who are complicit in pushing the PC narrative, who riot at Trump rallies, are just as guilty for the deaths of these 50 Americans as Omar Mateen was, maybe moreso.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are responsible for a homophobic religion and the murderers that it creates? WoW! That's some heavy fartsmoke, even for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## skookerasbil

The level of mental case of progressive thinking clearly on display in this thread.......Muslims blowing up the whole world and they are talking about Christians. As Ive said many times in here for years......its a thinking fuck up. Thankfully as this plays out, the masses will be further casting their thinking even further to the fringe sidelines.

Remember........the progressive agenda not only wants but needs as many radical swinging dicks in this country as possible. If a few folks in a nightclub need to die once in awhile, the means justifies the ends. Soetero wants millions more in this country.........that's votes. Lots of votes. So progressives will continue on telling us there are only about 17 bad guys in the country who are Muslim. Thankfully.........most Americans get it. Yesterday was a train wreck for progressives.........and I couldn't be laughing harder.


----------



## Ame®icano

Indofred said:


> Orlando gay nightclub shooting: Who was Omar Mateen? - BBC News
> 
> It seems he was a mentally ill lone wolf gunman.



Are you sure he wasn't just a protester?


----------



## bodecea

Markle said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to call this one workplace violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet some progressive will go that route.
Click to expand...

I'll take your bet.  What would you like to bet?


----------



## Iceweasel

Statistikhengst said:


> What has been seriously missing on this thread (aside from a couple of Righties and a couple of Lefties who said it very well, I think), is real sadness and mourning for the dead. That sucks.
> 
> My thoughts go with the families of the dead and injured.
> 
> Damn, there are a lot of SICK people here.


This is a discussion forum. You need to find a hand wringing and hugs forum. You don't get to dictate what people talk about or how they express themselves. Being sad accomplishes nothing, I'd rather see more proactive measures taken against muslim extremism so we don't end up like Europe.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This what I have in the back of my shop... Nice try dumb fuck
> 
> 
> 
> So that's one person. Only 5 left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look on YouTube, thousands just like me… LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the ingredients have no constitutional protection either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazon.com: reloading supplies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but they have no constitutional protection and could be banned in a flash.
Click to expand...

How so? There needs to be a legitimate reason to outlaw something or it is constitutionally protected. Making liberals feel good isn't a legitimate reason.


----------



## bodecea

Political Junky said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should do what with the grown offspring of Middle Eastern immigrants, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> It might already be a little late for that, but we definitely need to get a handle on the situation and stop repeating past mistakes...
> 
> As opposed to the Jackass Party position of "Bring in 100,000 more, as long as they will vote Democrat!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...even though this was a crime perpetrated by an American Citizen, it's proof that we should ban all Muslim immigrants - not because those Muslims are terrorists, but because their kids *might grow up to become such*?!?!  Really?!?!?  That is your position?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Minority Report" for crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal.
> 
> What is it about THEY ARE FUCKING TERRORISTS do you not understand, dweeb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far the US has allowed 2500 refugees into the US.
> Canada has allowed 25,000.
Click to expand...

Interesting statistic....especially considering that several RWrs here have said that President Obama has let in thousands upon thousands into this country.....2500 is "thousands upon thousands" now, apparently.


----------



## bodecea

Iceweasel said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has been seriously missing on this thread (aside from a couple of Righties and a couple of Lefties who said it very well, I think), is real sadness and mourning for the dead. That sucks.
> 
> My thoughts go with the families of the dead and injured.
> 
> Damn, there are a lot of SICK people here.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a discussion forum. You need to find a hand wringing and hugs forum. You don't get to dictate what people talk about or how they express themselves. Being sad accomplishes nothing, I'd rather see more proactive measures taken against muslim extremism so we don't end up like Europe.
Click to expand...

Europe, for some odd reason, doesn't have the number of mass shootings we do.


----------



## Wry Catcher

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, go see your doctor, psychiatrists can still treat tummy aches.  Especially when they are psychosomatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is^^^^^  Proof old haggard Marxists are worthless and treasonous filth. You have the target on your back now, not me.. be careful WC..The very people you trash each and every day will be the people you may need some day to defend your miserable life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect I'm not the first to tell you this.  The hate by the bigot who killed fifty people, maybe more, is same hate you feel for liberals/progressives and Democrats.  You hate those of us who try to put some perspective on the emotional reaction of people like you.  Get some counseling, and then some education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look in the mirror WC... If anyone is filled with pure rage and hatred, it's YOU and you've shown it here today  all day long..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, "yes but" is the standard denial of people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not fooling anyone with your moronic "LOL."  The news has been talking about people like you, all day.. Terrorist enablers who try to shame people for even mentioning Muslims and terrorism, something you did from the moment this tragedy took place, screaming BIGOT AND RACIST..   It's because of ignorant haters such as yourself who puts your religion of liberalism above all else, that people die..  Americans are worried about being called a bigot if they report suspicious activities.. YOU OWN THAT, you do that.. Not me.. You have to live with that.
Click to expand...


You're a lunatic.  My point is simple, that it is too abstract for you is pitiful.  The first reaction by the crazy right wing is to blame the religion of a billion + human beings, not the lunatic (and I use the same word which I characterize you purposely) who committed this atrocious act.  In fact those who kill masses of human beings as we continue to see happen in our country, have one thing in common:  easy access to guns of mass destruction.

Blaming liberalism is akin to blaming any noun, foolish.  Declaring war on drugs, terrorism or poverty is ridiculous on its face.  A noun does not describe the problems which feed the lunatics and misses the point:  Seeking solutions by rational discussion and debate. 

Lunatics do not (cannot) discuss issues rationally; their problem is a pathological hate,  intolerance and a closed mind.


AvgGuyIA said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect I'm not the first to tell you this. The hate by the bigot who killed fifty people, maybe more, is same hate you feel for liberals/progressives and Democrats. You hate those of us who try to put some perspective on the emotional reaction of people like you. Get some counseling, and then some education
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading your own signature lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike some on this message board, I always read what I write - usually several times before I post.  Do you read and comprehend before you respond - or like many on this board respond by rote, usually a six or seven word sentence that begins with "you are a" and is followed by noun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . All I have to say is: The NEW LEFT represents a GREATER threat to our nation's traditions, values and republican institutions.
Click to expand...


Really, how clever and how false.  

Which side of the aisle denied to gays and lesbians the right to a contract of marriage?  Which side opposed the equal rights amendment?  Which opposed the CHIPs Program, which side opposed increasing minimum wage and continuing unemployment insurance harming working men and women and their families?

Which side seeks to suppress the rights of minorities to vote, denying that this is a policy of the Republican Party is foolish since the practice of R Governors and legislators is obvious to all but fools.

Which sides activist judges voted to overturn a law of Congress by making a claim that money in politics is good, since it is protected by the First Amendment. that is, freedom of speech (of course it is, it is propaganda which is by its nature is an effort to mislead the masses to benefit the power elite).  And which side rejected the fairness doctrine, allowing equal time for a rebuttal of misleading (mendacious) claims in 30-second commercials?

Telling someone they must bake a cake for a gay couple is authoritarianism lite, in comparison; it fits within the meaning in the vision statement detailed in the Preamble to COTUS, to wit:  domestic tranquility.


----------



## Mac1958

'I complained multiple times that he was dangerous,' former co-worker says of Orlando shooter

Would anyone like to offer any theories as to why their employer would not discipline Omar Mateen, after a co-worker complained many times about him, and eventually left his job because of him?


----------



## Mudda

DarkFury said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals today who are complicit in pushing the PC narrative, who riot at Trump rallies, are just as guilty for the deaths of these 50 Americans as Omar Mateen was, maybe moreso.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are responsible for a homophobic religion and the murderers that it creates? WoW! That's some heavy fartsmoke, even for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That doesn't prove that Liberals are responsible for all muslim terrorists, and it doesn't even prove that Liberals had anything to do with this guy either. What an EPIC FAIL so early in the morning. Trying to get a head start on the others?


----------



## Ridgerunner

You all are sticking your heads in the sand...

It is clear as sand in your eyes...


----------



## Mudda

Iceweasel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that's one person. Only 5 left.
> 
> 
> 
> Just look on YouTube, thousands just like me… LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the ingredients have no constitutional protection either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazon.com: reloading supplies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but they have no constitutional protection and could be banned in a flash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? There needs to be a legitimate reason to outlaw something or it is constitutionally protected. Making liberals feel good isn't a legitimate reason.
Click to expand...

All the people who die or are injured every year from gunshots aren't a legitimate reason?


----------



## skookerasbil

Wry Catcher said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There it is^^^^^  Proof old haggard Marxists are worthless and treasonous filth. You have the target on your back now, not me.. be careful WC..The very people you trash each and every day will be the people you may need some day to defend your miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect I'm not the first to tell you this.  The hate by the bigot who killed fifty people, maybe more, is same hate you feel for liberals/progressives and Democrats.  You hate those of us who try to put some perspective on the emotional reaction of people like you.  Get some counseling, and then some education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look in the mirror WC... If anyone is filled with pure rage and hatred, it's YOU and you've shown it here today  all day long..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, "yes but" is the standard denial of people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not fooling anyone with your moronic "LOL."  The news has been talking about people like you, all day.. Terrorist enablers who try to shame people for even mentioning Muslims and terrorism, something you did from the moment this tragedy took place, screaming BIGOT AND RACIST..   It's because of ignorant haters such as yourself who puts your religion of liberalism above all else, that people die..  Americans are worried about being called a bigot if they report suspicious activities.. YOU OWN THAT, you do that.. Not me.. You have to live with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a lunatic.  My point is simple, that it is too abstract for you is pitiful.  The first reaction by the crazy right wing is to blame the religion of a billion + human beings, not the lunatic (and I use the same word which I characterize you purposely) who committed this atrocious act.  In fact those who kill masses of human beings as we continue to see happen in our country, have one thing in common:  easy access to guns of mass destruction.
> 
> Blaming liberalism is akin to blaming any noun, foolish.  Declaring war on drugs, terrorism or poverty is ridiculous on its face.  A noun does not describe the problems which feed the lunatics and misses the point:  Seeking solutions by rational discussion and debate.
> 
> Lunatics do not (cannot) discuss issues rationally; their problem is a pathological hate,  intolerance and a closed mind.
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect I'm not the first to tell you this. The hate by the bigot who killed fifty people, maybe more, is same hate you feel for liberals/progressives and Democrats. You hate those of us who try to put some perspective on the emotional reaction of people like you. Get some counseling, and then some education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try reading your own signature lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike some on this message board, I always read what I write - usually several times before I post.  Do you read and comprehend before you respond - or like many on this board respond by rote, usually a six or seven word sentence that begins with "you are a" and is followed by noun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . All I have to say is: The NEW LEFT represents a GREATER threat to our nation's traditions, values and republican institutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, how clever and how false.
> 
> Which side of the aisle denied to gays and lesbians the right to a contract of marriage?  Which side opposed the equal rights amendment?  Which opposed the CHIPs Program, which side opposed increasing minimum wage and continuing unemployment insurance harming working men and women and their families?
> 
> Which side seeks to suppress the rights of minorities to vote, denying that this is a policy of the Republican Party is foolish since the practice of R Governors and legislators is obvious to all but fools.
> 
> Which sides activist judges voted to overturn a law of Congress by making a claim that money in politics is good, since it is protected by the First Amendment. that is, freedom of speech (of course it is, it is propaganda which is by its nature is an effort to mislead the masses to benefit the power elite).  And which side rejected the fairness doctrine, allowing equal time for a rebuttal of misleading (mendacious) claims in 30-second commercials?
> 
> Telling someone they must bake a cake for a gay couple is authoritarianism lite, in comparison; it fits within the meaning in the vision statement detailed in the Preamble to COTUS, to wit:  domestic tranquility.
Click to expand...



HOLY MOTHER OF GOD 

This guy wants to solve these problems with "rational thinking and rational debate" = stand around with our thumbs up our ass and talk 'til we are blue in the face and the problem will go away!! Soetero leads this silly kind of thinking with the mantra, "Ahhh..........we'll just send these folks some blimpie subs and coke and all will be well".

Progressives don't know it yet, but Saturday was a seminal moment for these meatheads........a train wreck. They are actually talking about gun control after this!! That's all you have to know.........the connect the dots ability just isn't there.


----------



## Czernobog

JimBowie1958 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And his mother moved here from Afghanistan (a terrorist hotbed)...
> 
> As a matter of fact, if I recall correctly, the Boston Bombers' mother brought them here from Chechnya (which also has a muslim terrorist problem)...
> 
> So, are you too stupid to make the connection between letting people from terrorist areas in and having them (or their offspring) continue their traditions here???
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should do what with the grown offspring of Middle Eastern immigrants, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might already be a little late for that, but we definitely need to get a handle on the situation and stop repeating past mistakes...
> 
> As opposed to the Jackass Party position of "Bring in 100,000 more, as long as they will vote Democrat!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...even though this was a crime perpetrated by an American Citizen, it's proof that we should ban all Muslim immigrants - not because those Muslims are terrorists, but because their kids *might grow up to become such*?!?!  Really?!?!?  That is your position?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Minority Report" for crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal.
> 
> What is it about THEY ARE FUCKING TERRORISTS do you not understand, dweeb?
Click to expand...

What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS.  The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.

So, again, we should ban all Muslim terrorists, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!


----------



## skookerasbil

Anybody who thinks Orlando could be stopped with gun control laws is a mental case.


duh


----------



## Iceweasel

IsaacNewton said:


> Conservatives have a never ending penchant for believing in magic.
> 
> What difference would it make what the mass murderers are called? Will a name change stop them from acting? Call them Beelzebub, dark lord of the universe if it makes you feel good. It won't stop them, they won't even notice. They don't give a shit what you call them. There is no magical word you can label these people that will change anything. ENEMY is the only label they need.
> 
> Quite telling how many self-proclaimed kristians want so desperately for everyone to say the religion Islam is what is evil. Not the scumbags that commit these acts and claim to be Muslim. These same kristians will in the same breath deny abortion doctor murderers or people like Timothy McVeigh were not Christian, they just claimed to be.
> 
> YES, THAT'S IT. All these losers that think they are doing their 'god's' work by killing human beings are cowardly lowlifes. All of them. Their claimed religion is meaningless, other than religion in general gives people permission to commit such acts while believing they are actually doing good.
> 
> Cons there are no magic words, no incantations, no labels, no belief of yours, no threats, no weird political dogma bullshit that swirls in your head that will change what these people do. I've said it before, we have to send 200,000 troops there and keep them there for the next 50 years. Only by totally eliminating any entity known as 'isis' and removing it from all maps will this die off.
> 
> Names don't mean jackshite.


That was a lame attempt to project liberalism onto conservatives. You're just parroting what you've been told. Liberals believe the gun is the problem when we've always had guns, and are a country because we had guns.

McVeigh was a Christian (what's with your bizarre spelling?) in his youth but had long since renounced his beliefs. That's really old info and proves you have no clue, you just spout off what you want to believe.

What difference does a name make? No one made that case. The point is the Islamic extremism is Islamic extremism and it's stupid and dangerous to not recognize the fact. Europe is learning that the hard way because they went liberal long ago. Moral relativism and equivalence won't make anyone any safer.


----------



## skookerasbil

By the way........when is the last time you saw a story about a mosque outing a terrorist bad guy??


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should do what with the grown offspring of Middle Eastern immigrants, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> It might already be a little late for that, but we definitely need to get a handle on the situation and stop repeating past mistakes...
> 
> As opposed to the Jackass Party position of "Bring in 100,000 more, as long as they will vote Democrat!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...even though this was a crime perpetrated by an American Citizen, it's proof that we should ban all Muslim immigrants - not because those Muslims are terrorists, but because their kids *might grow up to become such*?!?!  Really?!?!?  That is your position?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Minority Report" for crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal.
> 
> What is it about THEY ARE FUCKING TERRORISTS do you not understand, dweeb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS.  The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.
> 
> So, again, we should ban all Muslim terrorists, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!
Click to expand...

Hey Motormouth. The FBI interviewed him three times. None for being the son of immigrants from Afghanistan.


----------



## Czernobog

JimBowie1958 said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was an American citizen, dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> And his mother moved here from Afghanistan (a terrorist hotbed)...
> 
> As a matter of fact, if I recall correctly, the Boston Bombers' mother brought them here from Chechnya (which also has a muslim terrorist problem)...
> 
> So, are you too stupid to make the connection between letting people from terrorist areas in and having them (or their offspring) continue their traditions here???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, we should do what with the grown offspring of Middle Eastern immigrants, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might already be a little late for that, but we definitely need to get a handle on the situation and stop repeating past mistakes...
> 
> As opposed to the Jackass Party position of "Bring in 100,000 more, as long as they will vote Democrat!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...even though this was a crime perpetrated by an American Citizen, it's proof that we should ban all Muslim immigrants - not because those Muslims are terrorists, but because their kids *might grow up to become such*?!?!  Really?!?!?  That is your position?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, moron, "Because we cannot properly vet these ass holes DONT LET THEM IN THE FUCKING COUNTRY" is his position.
> 
> Grow a fucking brain sometime please or just do us all a favor and dont breed.
Click to expand...

Hey fucking moron.  This terrorist didn't get here because he wasn't vetted.  He was *Born.  And.  Raised. Here.*  Once again for the retard squad:

*He.  Was.  An.  American.  Citizen.  Born in the United States.  And Raised in the United States.*

Why is that so hard to wrap your tiny, little pea brain around?


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might already be a little late for that, but we definitely need to get a handle on the situation and stop repeating past mistakes...
> 
> As opposed to the Jackass Party position of "Bring in 100,000 more, as long as they will vote Democrat!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> So...even though this was a crime perpetrated by an American Citizen, it's proof that we should ban all Muslim immigrants - not because those Muslims are terrorists, but because their kids *might grow up to become such*?!?!  Really?!?!?  That is your position?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Minority Report" for crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal.
> 
> What is it about THEY ARE FUCKING TERRORISTS do you not understand, dweeb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS.  The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.
> 
> So, again, we should ban all Muslim terrorists, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Motormouth. The FBI interviewed him three times. None for being the son of immigrants from Afghanistan.
Click to expand...

Hey, brain trust.  All three times they determined he *was,  not.  a.  threat.*  And that still does not change the fact that he was an *American.  Citizen.* Now does it?  This banning Muslims because they may be terrorists bullshit doesn't apply here, does it?  Because the Muslim who was a terrorist *wasn't.  A.  Fucking.  Immigrant*.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look on YouTube, thousands just like me… LOL
> 
> 
> 
> And the ingredients have no constitutional protection either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazon.com: reloading supplies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but they have no constitutional protection and could be banned in a flash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? There needs to be a legitimate reason to outlaw something or it is constitutionally protected. Making liberals feel good isn't a legitimate reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the people who die or are injured every year from gunshots aren't a legitimate reason?
Click to expand...

No. Lot's of people drive drunk and kill people but I still want to drive. I also want the right to defend myself. Hurting lib butt is not a legitimate concern for any reasonable person, otherwise the 2nd Amendment would not have been written. Arms includes ammo, otherwise they are just paper weights.


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...even though this was a crime perpetrated by an American Citizen, it's proof that we should ban all Muslim immigrants - not because those Muslims are terrorists, but because their kids *might grow up to become such*?!?!  Really?!?!?  That is your position?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Minority Report" for crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal.
> 
> What is it about THEY ARE FUCKING TERRORISTS do you not understand, dweeb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS.  The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.
> 
> So, again, we should ban all Muslim terrorists, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Motormouth. The FBI interviewed him three times. None for being the son of immigrants from Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, brain trust.  All three times they determined he *was,  not.  a.  threat.*  And that still does not change the fact that he was an *American.  Citizen.* Now does it?  This banning Muslims because they may be terrorists bullshit doesn't apply here, does it?  Because the Muslim who was a terrorist *wasn't.  A.  Fucking.  Immigrant*.
Click to expand...

When did I say anything about banning Muslims? Read more, motormouth less.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the ingredients have no constitutional protection either.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: reloading supplies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but they have no constitutional protection and could be banned in a flash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? There needs to be a legitimate reason to outlaw something or it is constitutionally protected. Making liberals feel good isn't a legitimate reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the people who die or are injured every year from gunshots aren't a legitimate reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Lot's of people drive drunk and kill people but I still want to drive. I also want the right to defend myself. Hurting lib butt is not a legitimate concern for any reasonable person, otherwise the 2nd Amendment would not have been written. Arms includes ammo, otherwise they are just paper weights.
Click to expand...

Well, at least you're honest.  you want your gun, and your armor piercing ammunition to kill people.  I don't agree that the second amendment as intended to allows for unrestricted access to any weapon, or any ammunition, but I do respect your honesty about why you want it.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Minority Report" for crazy people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal.
> 
> What is it about THEY ARE FUCKING TERRORISTS do you not understand, dweeb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS.  The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.
> 
> So, again, we should ban all Muslim terrorists, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Motormouth. The FBI interviewed him three times. None for being the son of immigrants from Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, brain trust.  All three times they determined he *was,  not.  a.  threat.*  And that still does not change the fact that he was an *American.  Citizen.* Now does it?  This banning Muslims because they may be terrorists bullshit doesn't apply here, does it?  Because the Muslim who was a terrorist *wasn't.  A.  Fucking.  Immigrant*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say anything about banning Muslims? Read more, motormouth less.
Click to expand...

Your post was in direct response to my question about banning Muslims.  If it was not your intent to reference that, then you should have quoted it.  More reading, and less arrogance.


----------



## namvet

so that's it it for Osama. back to the golf course


----------



## Mudda

Iceweasel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the ingredients have no constitutional protection either.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: reloading supplies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but they have no constitutional protection and could be banned in a flash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? There needs to be a legitimate reason to outlaw something or it is constitutionally protected. Making liberals feel good isn't a legitimate reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the people who die or are injured every year from gunshots aren't a legitimate reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Lot's of people drive drunk and kill people but I still want to drive. I also want the right to defend myself. Hurting lib butt is not a legitimate concern for any reasonable person, otherwise the 2nd Amendment would not have been written. Arms includes ammo, otherwise they are just paper weights.
Click to expand...

If that's what the FFs wanted, they would have protected ammo. They didn't. Case closed.
But your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons is duly noted.


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: reloading supplies
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but they have no constitutional protection and could be banned in a flash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? There needs to be a legitimate reason to outlaw something or it is constitutionally protected. Making liberals feel good isn't a legitimate reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the people who die or are injured every year from gunshots aren't a legitimate reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Lot's of people drive drunk and kill people but I still want to drive. I also want the right to defend myself. Hurting lib butt is not a legitimate concern for any reasonable person, otherwise the 2nd Amendment would not have been written. Arms includes ammo, otherwise they are just paper weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at least you're honest.  you want your gun, and your armor piercing ammunition to kill people.  I don't agree that the second amendment as intended to allows for unrestricted access to any weapon, or any ammunition, but I do respect your honesty about why you want it.
Click to expand...

I want to be able to kill the right people if needed. I don't want to curl up into a urine soaked fetal ball like you if that time comes. And nobody said anything about unrestricted anything. If you don't want a gun don't buy one, period.


----------



## Intolerant

Why does the left believe Gay lives are of more value than Jews, Christians etc.? Why is there never this type of uproar when hundreds and thousands of others are slaughtered by Islamic thugs? And the focus of course is on the type of weapon he used. He could have walked in with an explosive vest and killed many more than he did with the weapons he carried. Its all about pushing the lefts narrative of blaming guns for murders not the murderer. These Islamic cult members would be just as happy to walk into a Christian church or Jewish Synagogue as they are a Gay Bar and if we as a people don't stop these murdering scum we are going to see more and more of this. Our current government supports this cult and will never even admit who and what they are, a muslim cult. And on a final note these folks who were murdered were Americans not "Gay" Americans. If we are a legal citizen of this country we are AMERICANS! Not Gay, African, Italian, Hispanic, Asian or Caucasian Americans, just AMERICANS.


----------



## Mudda

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but they have no constitutional protection and could be banned in a flash.
> 
> 
> 
> How so? There needs to be a legitimate reason to outlaw something or it is constitutionally protected. Making liberals feel good isn't a legitimate reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the people who die or are injured every year from gunshots aren't a legitimate reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Lot's of people drive drunk and kill people but I still want to drive. I also want the right to defend myself. Hurting lib butt is not a legitimate concern for any reasonable person, otherwise the 2nd Amendment would not have been written. Arms includes ammo, otherwise they are just paper weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at least you're honest.  you want your gun, and your armor piercing ammunition to kill people.  I don't agree that the second amendment as intended to allows for unrestricted access to any weapon, or any ammunition, but I do respect your honesty about why you want it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to be able to kill the right people if needed. I don't want to curl up into a urine soaked fetal ball like you if that time comes. And nobody said anything about unrestricted anything. If you don't want a gun don't buy one, period.
Click to expand...

Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal.
> 
> What is it about THEY ARE FUCKING TERRORISTS do you not understand, dweeb?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS.  The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.
> 
> So, again, we should ban all Muslim terrorists, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Motormouth. The FBI interviewed him three times. None for being the son of immigrants from Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, brain trust.  All three times they determined he *was,  not.  a.  threat.*  And that still does not change the fact that he was an *American.  Citizen.* Now does it?  This banning Muslims because they may be terrorists bullshit doesn't apply here, does it?  Because the Muslim who was a terrorist *wasn't.  A.  Fucking.  Immigrant*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say anything about banning Muslims? Read more, motormouth less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post was in direct response to my question about banning Muslims.  If it was not your intent to reference that, then you should have quoted it.  More reading, and less arrogance.
Click to expand...

My post was in regarding a specific point you made. You don't get to dictate what people respond to. Follow your own advice, Motormouth.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: reloading supplies
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but they have no constitutional protection and could be banned in a flash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? There needs to be a legitimate reason to outlaw something or it is constitutionally protected. Making liberals feel good isn't a legitimate reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the people who die or are injured every year from gunshots aren't a legitimate reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Lot's of people drive drunk and kill people but I still want to drive. I also want the right to defend myself. Hurting lib butt is not a legitimate concern for any reasonable person, otherwise the 2nd Amendment would not have been written. Arms includes ammo, otherwise they are just paper weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's what the FFs wanted, they would have protected ammo. They didn't. Case closed.
> But your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons is duly noted.
Click to expand...

Your rodent brain is closed. Arms require ammunition to be functional. The founders knew a thing or two about forearms, you don't.


----------



## Mudda

Iceweasel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but they have no constitutional protection and could be banned in a flash.
> 
> 
> 
> How so? There needs to be a legitimate reason to outlaw something or it is constitutionally protected. Making liberals feel good isn't a legitimate reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the people who die or are injured every year from gunshots aren't a legitimate reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Lot's of people drive drunk and kill people but I still want to drive. I also want the right to defend myself. Hurting lib butt is not a legitimate concern for any reasonable person, otherwise the 2nd Amendment would not have been written. Arms includes ammo, otherwise they are just paper weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's what the FFs wanted, they would have protected ammo. They didn't. Case closed.
> But your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your rodent brain is closed. Arms require ammunition to be functional. The founders knew a thing or two about forearms, you don't.
Click to expand...

Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS.  The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.
> 
> So, again, we should ban all Muslim terrorists, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Motormouth. The FBI interviewed him three times. None for being the son of immigrants from Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, brain trust.  All three times they determined he *was,  not.  a.  threat.*  And that still does not change the fact that he was an *American.  Citizen.* Now does it?  This banning Muslims because they may be terrorists bullshit doesn't apply here, does it?  Because the Muslim who was a terrorist *wasn't.  A.  Fucking.  Immigrant*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say anything about banning Muslims? Read more, motormouth less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post was in direct response to my question about banning Muslims.  If it was not your intent to reference that, then you should have quoted it.  More reading, and less arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My post was in regarding a specific point you made. You don't get to dictate what people respond to. Follow your own advice, Motormouth.
Click to expand...

Then courtesy would dictate that you night light by he board you take issue with, whiner.

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so? There needs to be a legitimate reason to outlaw something or it is constitutionally protected. Making liberals feel good isn't a legitimate reason.
> 
> 
> 
> All the people who die or are injured every year from gunshots aren't a legitimate reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Lot's of people drive drunk and kill people but I still want to drive. I also want the right to defend myself. Hurting lib butt is not a legitimate concern for any reasonable person, otherwise the 2nd Amendment would not have been written. Arms includes ammo, otherwise they are just paper weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's what the FFs wanted, they would have protected ammo. They didn't. Case closed.
> But your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your rodent brain is closed. Arms require ammunition to be functional. The founders knew a thing or two about forearms, you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
Click to expand...

Your desire to take my rights away by using this crisis is duly noted. Twisted and pathetic as it is.


----------



## Mudda

Iceweasel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the people who die or are injured every year from gunshots aren't a legitimate reason?
> 
> 
> 
> No. Lot's of people drive drunk and kill people but I still want to drive. I also want the right to defend myself. Hurting lib butt is not a legitimate concern for any reasonable person, otherwise the 2nd Amendment would not have been written. Arms includes ammo, otherwise they are just paper weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's what the FFs wanted, they would have protected ammo. They didn't. Case closed.
> But your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your rodent brain is closed. Arms require ammunition to be functional. The founders knew a thing or two about forearms, you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your desire to take my rights away by using this crisis is duly noted. Twisted and pathetic as it is.
Click to expand...

You don't need assault weapons, but your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but they have no constitutional protection and could be banned in a flash.
> 
> 
> 
> How so? There needs to be a legitimate reason to outlaw something or it is constitutionally protected. Making liberals feel good isn't a legitimate reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the people who die or are injured every year from gunshots aren't a legitimate reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Lot's of people drive drunk and kill people but I still want to drive. I also want the right to defend myself. Hurting lib butt is not a legitimate concern for any reasonable person, otherwise the 2nd Amendment would not have been written. Arms includes ammo, otherwise they are just paper weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at least you're honest.  you want your gun, and your armor piercing ammunition to kill people.  I don't agree that the second amendment as intended to allows for unrestricted access to any weapon, or any ammunition, but I do respect your honesty about why you want it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to be able to kill the right people if needed. I don't want to curl up into a urine soaked fetal ball like you if that time comes. And nobody said anything about unrestricted anything. If you don't want a gun don't buy one, period.
Click to expand...

My aren't we presumptuous? I'm sorry you're so frightened, and weak you need a gun to make yourself feel safe.

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Motormouth. The FBI interviewed him three times. None for being the son of immigrants from Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, brain trust.  All three times they determined he *was,  not.  a.  threat.*  And that still does not change the fact that he was an *American.  Citizen.* Now does it?  This banning Muslims because they may be terrorists bullshit doesn't apply here, does it?  Because the Muslim who was a terrorist *wasn't.  A.  Fucking.  Immigrant*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say anything about banning Muslims? Read more, motormouth less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post was in direct response to my question about banning Muslims.  If it was not your intent to reference that, then you should have quoted it.  More reading, and less arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My post was in regarding a specific point you made. You don't get to dictate what people respond to. Follow your own advice, Motormouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then courtesy would dictate that you night light by he board you take issue with, whiner.
Click to expand...

The whine is all yours. I responded to a point you made and you wanted it to be something else. I can't even understand this whine. You seriously need to sack up.


----------



## turzovka

Intolerant said:


> Why does the left believe Gay lives are of more value than Jews, Christians etc.? Why is there never this type of uproar when hundreds and thousands of others are slaughtered by Islamic thugs? And the focus of course is on the type of weapon he used. He could have walked in with an explosive vest and killed many more than he did with the weapons he carried. Its all about pushing the lefts narrative of blaming guns for murders not the murderer. These Islamic cult members would be just as happy to walk into a Christian church or Jewish Synagogue as they are a Gay Bar and if we as a people don't stop these murdering scum we are going to see more and more of this. Our current government supports this cult and will never even admit who and what they are, a muslim cult. And on a final note these folks who were murdered were Americans not "Gay" Americans. If we are a legal citizen of this country we are AMERICANS! Not Gay, African, Italian, Hispanic, Asian or Caucasian Americans, just AMERICANS.


Yes. 
It appears citizens of the free world are at war not only with Islamic terrorists, but with insidious leftist ideology in the West that makes shameful apologies for their unwillingness to admit the truth or recognize the source of evil.   I am not sure what their motivations are for being so, but it is contributing to our demise and our tragic sorrows greatly.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Lot's of people drive drunk and kill people but I still want to drive. I also want the right to defend myself. Hurting lib butt is not a legitimate concern for any reasonable person, otherwise the 2nd Amendment would not have been written. Arms includes ammo, otherwise they are just paper weights.
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what the FFs wanted, they would have protected ammo. They didn't. Case closed.
> But your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your rodent brain is closed. Arms require ammunition to be functional. The founders knew a thing or two about forearms, you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your desire to take my rights away by using this crisis is duly noted. Twisted and pathetic as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't need assault weapons, but your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
Click to expand...

You don't get to decide what I need. You don't have the need to run your yap, yet you do.


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so? There needs to be a legitimate reason to outlaw something or it is constitutionally protected. Making liberals feel good isn't a legitimate reason.
> 
> 
> 
> All the people who die or are injured every year from gunshots aren't a legitimate reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Lot's of people drive drunk and kill people but I still want to drive. I also want the right to defend myself. Hurting lib butt is not a legitimate concern for any reasonable person, otherwise the 2nd Amendment would not have been written. Arms includes ammo, otherwise they are just paper weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at least you're honest.  you want your gun, and your armor piercing ammunition to kill people.  I don't agree that the second amendment as intended to allows for unrestricted access to any weapon, or any ammunition, but I do respect your honesty about why you want it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to be able to kill the right people if needed. I don't want to curl up into a urine soaked fetal ball like you if that time comes. And nobody said anything about unrestricted anything. If you don't want a gun don't buy one, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My aren't we presumptuous? I'm sorry you're so frightened, and weak you need a gun to make yourself feel safe.
Click to expand...

You said all that after calling me presumptuous? Thanks for proving yet again how devoid of thought and intellectually dishonest liberalism is.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, brain trust.  All three times they determined he *was,  not.  a.  threat.*  And that still does not change the fact that he was an *American.  Citizen.* Now does it?  This banning Muslims because they may be terrorists bullshit doesn't apply here, does it?  Because the Muslim who was a terrorist *wasn't.  A.  Fucking.  Immigrant*.
> 
> 
> 
> When did I say anything about banning Muslims? Read more, motormouth less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post was in direct response to my question about banning Muslims.  If it was not your intent to reference that, then you should have quoted it.  More reading, and less arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My post was in regarding a specific point you made. You don't get to dictate what people respond to. Follow your own advice, Motormouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then courtesy would dictate that you night light by he board you take issue with, whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whine is all yours. I responded to a point you made and you wanted it to be something else. I can't even understand this whine. You seriously need to sack up.
Click to expand...

You reply to a post, then spend the next 4 posts whining that I didn't respond to your post the way you wanted. Get over yourself, whiner.

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## PredFan

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot. Someone already posted the numbers in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.  You have no concept of the truth, and when making a statement of fact, it is your duty to provide the evidence.
> 
> When that duty is breached the reader has every right to challenge your veracity.  BTW, you're simply one more member of the crazy right wing, put on your brown shirt go to a gay bar and start breaking the crystal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off retard, I told you, no one cares. You being too lazy to read what was just posted means you say stupid shit. But that is always the case with you and no one gives a crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "No one cares"?  LOL, yet you must care sense you used 40+ words on the issue.
Click to expand...


It's a discussion board, we don't have to care to argue. I spent 40+ words laying a smackdown on his stupid ass. That was fun. If I cared, I would have provided the information he wanted. You can pretend I care if it makes you feel better.


----------



## depotoo

Someone is either lying or you just threw any number you wanted out there.  Just since May first of this year the admitted number of Syrian refugees is 2019! For one month!





Political Junky said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should do what with the grown offspring of Middle Eastern immigrants, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> It might already be a little late for that, but we definitely need to get a handle on the situation and stop repeating past mistakes...
> 
> As opposed to the Jackass Party position of "Bring in 100,000 more, as long as they will vote Democrat!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...even though this was a crime perpetrated by an American Citizen, it's proof that we should ban all Muslim immigrants - not because those Muslims are terrorists, but because their kids *might grow up to become such*?!?!  Really?!?!?  That is your position?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Minority Report" for crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal.
> 
> What is it about THEY ARE FUCKING TERRORISTS do you not understand, dweeb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far the US has allowed 2500 refugees into the US.
> Canada has allowed 25,000.
Click to expand...


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did I say anything about banning Muslims? Read more, motormouth less.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post was in direct response to my question about banning Muslims.  If it was not your intent to reference that, then you should have quoted it.  More reading, and less arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My post was in regarding a specific point you made. You don't get to dictate what people respond to. Follow your own advice, Motormouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then courtesy would dictate that you night light by he board you take issue with, whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whine is all yours. I responded to a point you made and you wanted it to be something else. I can't even understand this whine. You seriously need to sack up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You reply to a post, then spend the next 4 posts whining that I didn't respond to your post the way you wanted. Get over yourself, whiner.
Click to expand...

You're a stupid little creep. You bitched about my response then have continued. You have nothing. You ARE nothing.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so? There needs to be a legitimate reason to outlaw something or it is constitutionally protected. Making liberals feel good isn't a legitimate reason.
> 
> 
> 
> All the people who die or are injured every year from gunshots aren't a legitimate reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Lot's of people drive drunk and kill people but I still want to drive. I also want the right to defend myself. Hurting lib butt is not a legitimate concern for any reasonable person, otherwise the 2nd Amendment would not have been written. Arms includes ammo, otherwise they are just paper weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at least you're honest.  you want your gun, and your armor piercing ammunition to kill people.  I don't agree that the second amendment as intended to allows for unrestricted access to any weapon, or any ammunition, but I do respect your honesty about why you want it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to be able to kill the right people if needed. I don't want to curl up into a urine soaked fetal ball like you if that time comes. And nobody said anything about unrestricted anything. If you don't want a gun don't buy one, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO As if Islamic terrorists need access to weapons from the people they end up murdering.. You leftists are insane freaks. LOL A laugh a minute.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Wry Catcher said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There it is^^^^^  Proof old haggard Marxists are worthless and treasonous filth. You have the target on your back now, not me.. be careful WC..The very people you trash each and every day will be the people you may need some day to defend your miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect I'm not the first to tell you this.  The hate by the bigot who killed fifty people, maybe more, is same hate you feel for liberals/progressives and Democrats.  You hate those of us who try to put some perspective on the emotional reaction of people like you.  Get some counseling, and then some education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look in the mirror WC... If anyone is filled with pure rage and hatred, it's YOU and you've shown it here today  all day long..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, "yes but" is the standard denial of people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not fooling anyone with your moronic "LOL."  The news has been talking about people like you, all day.. Terrorist enablers who try to shame people for even mentioning Muslims and terrorism, something you did from the moment this tragedy took place, screaming BIGOT AND RACIST..   It's because of ignorant haters such as yourself who puts your religion of liberalism above all else, that people die..  Americans are worried about being called a bigot if they report suspicious activities.. YOU OWN THAT, you do that.. Not me.. You have to live with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a lunatic.  My point is simple, that it is too abstract for you is pitiful.  The first reaction by the crazy right wing is to blame the religion of a billion + human beings, not the lunatic (and I use the same word which I characterize you purposely) who committed this atrocious act.  In fact those who kill masses of human beings as we continue to see happen in our country, have one thing in common:  easy access to guns of mass destruction.
> 
> Blaming liberalism is akin to blaming any noun, foolish.  Declaring war on drugs, terrorism or poverty is ridiculous on its face.  A noun does not describe the problems which feed the lunatics and misses the point:  Seeking solutions by rational discussion and debate.
> 
> Lunatics do not (cannot) discuss issues rationally; their problem is a pathological hate,  intolerance and a closed mind.
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect I'm not the first to tell you this. The hate by the bigot who killed fifty people, maybe more, is same hate you feel for liberals/progressives and Democrats. You hate those of us who try to put some perspective on the emotional reaction of people like you. Get some counseling, and then some education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try reading your own signature lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike some on this message board, I always read what I write - usually several times before I post.  Do you read and comprehend before you respond - or like many on this board respond by rote, usually a six or seven word sentence that begins with "you are a" and is followed by noun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . All I have to say is: The NEW LEFT represents a GREATER threat to our nation's traditions, values and republican institutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, how clever and how false.
> 
> Which side of the aisle denied to gays and lesbians the right to a contract of marriage?  Which side opposed the equal rights amendment?  Which opposed the CHIPs Program, which side opposed increasing minimum wage and continuing unemployment insurance harming working men and women and their families?
> 
> Which side seeks to suppress the rights of minorities to vote, denying that this is a policy of the Republican Party is foolish since the practice of R Governors and legislators is obvious to all but fools.
> 
> Which sides activist judges voted to overturn a law of Congress by making a claim that money in politics is good, since it is protected by the First Amendment. that is, freedom of speech (of course it is, it is propaganda which is by its nature is an effort to mislead the masses to benefit the power elite).  And which side rejected the fairness doctrine, allowing equal time for a rebuttal of misleading (mendacious) claims in 30-second commercials?
> 
> Telling someone they must bake a cake for a gay couple is authoritarianism lite, in comparison; it fits within the meaning in the vision statement detailed in the Preamble to COTUS, to wit:  domestic tranquility.
Click to expand...


Oh look, the terrorist enabler who targets and shames Americans if they dare call a terrorist a Muslim is melting down.  You leftists days are just about over now.. but keep screeching.. it's good for the lungs! ;-)


----------



## saveliberty

I think we as Americans have some basic problems with our government.  I would expect that the FBI would at least be informed when a person who has had two FBI terrorist interviews buys a semi automatic weapon.  Seems like an obvious red flag and time well spent by the FBI to follow up.

The TSA routinely fails tests on weapons getting through airport security.  It almost seems like the government is deliberately allowing mass shootings as a means to gain gun control.  The tools in place are used poorly.


----------



## depotoo

Turns out a company refused to sell him level 3  body armor a few weeks ago.
He actually was assigned to the St Lucie county courthouse through g4s.


----------



## Wry Catcher

skookerasbil said:


> Anybody who thinks Orlando could be stopped with gun control laws is a mental case.
> 
> 
> duh



Anyone who thinks the vitriol used against the Muslim Community will somehow lead to a solution protecting Americans from attacks by radicalized Muslims is a fool.  In fact the hate will only serve to increase recruitment, and along with lax gun control laws,  create the opportunity for more evil men (and women) to plan and carry forth more attacks on the innocent.

Trump and his fellow travelers are fools - their rhetoric is part of the problem.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PredFan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot?  Odd response to two questions which require a numerical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.  You have no concept of the truth, and when making a statement of fact, it is your duty to provide the evidence.
> 
> When that duty is breached the reader has every right to challenge your veracity.  BTW, you're simply one more member of the crazy right wing, put on your brown shirt go to a gay bar and start breaking the crystal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off retard, I told you, no one cares. You being too lazy to read what was just posted means you say stupid shit. But that is always the case with you and no one gives a crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "No one cares"?  LOL, yet you must care sense you used 40+ words on the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a discussion board, we don't have to care to argue. I spent 40+ words laying a smackdown on his stupid ass. That was fun. If I cared, I would have provided the information he wanted. You can pretend I care if it makes you feel better.
Click to expand...


You don't discuss, you lecture and your lecture is the same bullshit over and over.


----------



## depotoo

Those stating he was just a sick, violent man because of his behavior to his ex wife, answer  this.  How has isis been known to treat their women?  Even aspects of Islam.  Imams declaring you can gently beat your wives, etc.  

His father just made a telling statement.  " I don't allow a terrorist attack within the United States"...
This is the man that claims alliance with the taliban.


----------



## depotoo

And you don't lecture??  You might want to clear the plank from your own eye before accusing others...
Wry Catcher said:
"Anyone who thinks the vitriol used against the Muslim Community will somehow lead to a solution protecting Americans from attacks by radicalized Muslims is a fool. In fact the hate will only serve to increase recruitment, and along with lax gun control laws, create the opportunity for more evil men (and women) to plan and carry forth more attacks on the innocent.

Trump and his fellow travelers are fools - their rhetoric is part of the problem"





Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.  You have no concept of the truth, and when making a statement of fact, it is your duty to provide the evidence.
> 
> When that duty is breached the reader has every right to challenge your veracity.  BTW, you're simply one more member of the crazy right wing, put on your brown shirt go to a gay bar and start breaking the crystal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off retard, I told you, no one cares. You being too lazy to read what was just posted means you say stupid shit. But that is always the case with you and no one gives a crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "No one cares"?  LOL, yet you must care sense you used 40+ words on the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a discussion board, we don't have to care to argue. I spent 40+ words laying a smackdown on his stupid ass. That was fun. If I cared, I would have provided the information he wanted. You can pretend I care if it makes you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't discuss, you lecture and your lecture is the same bullshit over and over.
Click to expand...


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post was in direct response to my question about banning Muslims.  If it was not your intent to reference that, then you should have quoted it.  More reading, and less arrogance.
> 
> 
> 
> My post was in regarding a specific point you made. You don't get to dictate what people respond to. Follow your own advice, Motormouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then courtesy would dictate that you night light by he board you take issue with, whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whine is all yours. I responded to a point you made and you wanted it to be something else. I can't even understand this whine. You seriously need to sack up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You reply to a post, then spend the next 4 posts whining that I didn't respond to your post the way you wanted. Get over yourself, whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a stupid little creep. You bitched about my response then have continued. You have nothing. You ARE nothing.
Click to expand...

Awww...Did I hurt your wittle feelings?  Maybe you should think twice before calling people names.  I posted a direct response to morons insisting that, somehow, banning Muslims would stop the *children of immigrants, who are American Citizens,* from becoming radicalized, *as american citizens*, and you chose to respond with some stupid, irrelevant comment about him being question by the FBI, while being condescending, and obnoxious.  Then you bitched when I demanded what that had to do with the very thing i was posting about, and spent the next 4 posts whining.

You want some respect, cupcake?  Start showing some.  Or, don't. I really don't care.  You can go fuck your whiny, bitchy self, for all I care.  Your opinion of me matters not a whit.

Thank you for playing. Do feel free to pick up your parting gifts on the way out.


----------



## depotoo

The whining seems to be coming from you.  An outsider looking in, just saying...
and speaking of respect..





Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> My post was in regarding a specific point you made. You don't get to dictate what people respond to. Follow your own advice, Motormouth.
> 
> 
> 
> Then courtesy would dictate that you night light by he board you take issue with, whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whine is all yours. I responded to a point you made and you wanted it to be something else. I can't even understand this whine. You seriously need to sack up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You reply to a post, then spend the next 4 posts whining that I didn't respond to your post the way you wanted. Get over yourself, whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a stupid little creep. You bitched about my response then have continued. You have nothing. You ARE nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww...Did I hurt your wittle feelings?  Maybe you should think twice before calling people names.  I posted a direct response to morons insisting that, somehow, banning Muslims would stop the *children of immigrants, who are American Citizens,* from becoming radicalized, *as american citizens*, and you chose to respond with some stupid, irrelevant comment about him being question by the FBI, while being condescending, and obnoxious.  Then you bitched when I demanded what that had to do with the very thing i was posting about, and spent the next 4 posts whining.
> 
> You want some respect, cupcake?  Start showing some.  Or, don't. I really don't care.  You can go fuck your whiny, bitchy self, for all I care.  Your opinion of me matters not a whit.
> 
> Thank you for playing. Do feel free to pick up your parting gifts on the way out.
Click to expand...


----------



## namvet

not surprising the coon lowers the flag. he doesn't lower the flag to half mast for Americans defending their country who died in combat, but he lowers it for people in a
bar who died getting teabagged.  Or is the half mast a sign of submission to Islam?


----------



## Asclepias

depotoo said:


> The whining seems to be coming from you.  An outsider looking in, just saying...
> and speaking of respect..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then courtesy would dictate that you night light by he board you take issue with, whiner.
> 
> 
> 
> The whine is all yours. I responded to a point you made and you wanted it to be something else. I can't even understand this whine. You seriously need to sack up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You reply to a post, then spend the next 4 posts whining that I didn't respond to your post the way you wanted. Get over yourself, whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a stupid little creep. You bitched about my response then have continued. You have nothing. You ARE nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww...Did I hurt your wittle feelings?  Maybe you should think twice before calling people names.  I posted a direct response to morons insisting that, somehow, banning Muslims would stop the *children of immigrants, who are American Citizens,* from becoming radicalized, *as american citizens*, and you chose to respond with some stupid, irrelevant comment about him being question by the FBI, while being condescending, and obnoxious.  Then you bitched when I demanded what that had to do with the very thing i was posting about, and spent the next 4 posts whining.
> 
> You want some respect, cupcake?  Start showing some.  Or, don't. I really don't care.  You can go fuck your whiny, bitchy self, for all I care.  Your opinion of me matters not a whit.
> 
> Thank you for playing. Do feel free to pick up your parting gifts on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No. Ice is the one whining. I am an outsider looking in as well.


----------



## Katzndogz

It is true.  We have a past history of allowing Muslim immigrants into the country whose children were raised to be radicals.  Europe has the same problem.  This means we deal with the radicals born here.  It does not mean that we must bring in more to keep them company.


----------



## Wry Catcher

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect I'm not the first to tell you this.  The hate by the bigot who killed fifty people, maybe more, is same hate you feel for liberals/progressives and Democrats.  You hate those of us who try to put some perspective on the emotional reaction of people like you.  Get some counseling, and then some education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look in the mirror WC... If anyone is filled with pure rage and hatred, it's YOU and you've shown it here today  all day long..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, "yes but" is the standard denial of people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not fooling anyone with your moronic "LOL."  The news has been talking about people like you, all day.. Terrorist enablers who try to shame people for even mentioning Muslims and terrorism, something you did from the moment this tragedy took place, screaming BIGOT AND RACIST..   It's because of ignorant haters such as yourself who puts your religion of liberalism above all else, that people die..  Americans are worried about being called a bigot if they report suspicious activities.. YOU OWN THAT, you do that.. Not me.. You have to live with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a lunatic.  My point is simple, that it is too abstract for you is pitiful.  The first reaction by the crazy right wing is to blame the religion of a billion + human beings, not the lunatic (and I use the same word which I characterize you purposely) who committed this atrocious act.  In fact those who kill masses of human beings as we continue to see happen in our country, have one thing in common:  easy access to guns of mass destruction.
> 
> Blaming liberalism is akin to blaming any noun, foolish.  Declaring war on drugs, terrorism or poverty is ridiculous on its face.  A noun does not describe the problems which feed the lunatics and misses the point:  Seeking solutions by rational discussion and debate.
> 
> Lunatics do not (cannot) discuss issues rationally; their problem is a pathological hate,  intolerance and a closed mind.
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect I'm not the first to tell you this. The hate by the bigot who killed fifty people, maybe more, is same hate you feel for liberals/progressives and Democrats. You hate those of us who try to put some perspective on the emotional reaction of people like you. Get some counseling, and then some education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try reading your own signature lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike some on this message board, I always read what I write - usually several times before I post.  Do you read and comprehend before you respond - or like many on this board respond by rote, usually a six or seven word sentence that begins with "you are a" and is followed by noun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . All I have to say is: The NEW LEFT represents a GREATER threat to our nation's traditions, values and republican institutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, how clever and how false.
> 
> Which side of the aisle denied to gays and lesbians the right to a contract of marriage?  Which side opposed the equal rights amendment?  Which opposed the CHIPs Program, which side opposed increasing minimum wage and continuing unemployment insurance harming working men and women and their families?
> 
> Which side seeks to suppress the rights of minorities to vote, denying that this is a policy of the Republican Party is foolish since the practice of R Governors and legislators is obvious to all but fools.
> 
> Which sides activist judges voted to overturn a law of Congress by making a claim that money in politics is good, since it is protected by the First Amendment. that is, freedom of speech (of course it is, it is propaganda which is by its nature is an effort to mislead the masses to benefit the power elite).  And which side rejected the fairness doctrine, allowing equal time for a rebuttal of misleading (mendacious) claims in 30-second commercials?
> 
> Telling someone they must bake a cake for a gay couple is authoritarianism lite, in comparison; it fits within the meaning in the vision statement detailed in the Preamble to COTUS, to wit:  domestic tranquility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh look, the terrorist enabler who targets and shames Americans if they dare call a terrorist a Muslim is melting down.  You leftists days are just about over now.. but keep screeching.. it's good for the lungs! ;-)
Click to expand...


Typical ^^^ accuse others of the sins you commit.  You enable easy access to guns to everyone, and that included the asshole POS killer.


----------



## PredFan

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two answers to your question:
> 1. I really don't care if you ignore the truth.
> 2. It is in this thread and not too far back. Look for it or not, your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.  You have no concept of the truth, and when making a statement of fact, it is your duty to provide the evidence.
> 
> When that duty is breached the reader has every right to challenge your veracity.  BTW, you're simply one more member of the crazy right wing, put on your brown shirt go to a gay bar and start breaking the crystal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off retard, I told you, no one cares. You being too lazy to read what was just posted means you say stupid shit. But that is always the case with you and no one gives a crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "No one cares"?  LOL, yet you must care sense you used 40+ words on the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a discussion board, we don't have to care to argue. I spent 40+ words laying a smackdown on his stupid ass. That was fun. If I cared, I would have provided the information he wanted. You can pretend I care if it makes you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't discuss, you lecture and your lecture is the same bullshit over and over.
Click to expand...


True. We cannot discus because you lefties can't. That is proven over and over. That isn't the point though. The point is that I don't have to care in order to respond.


----------



## charwin95

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree Joe but........ But the FBI cannot even stop this bastards from buying a guns at gun shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they can, there are background checks at gun shows.
> 
> There has never been a terrorist attack or even a mass shooting done by anyone who purchased a gun at a gun show. I'd be willing to bet that this Islamic terrorist did not purchase his gun at a gun show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Preddie. ....... Private gun sellers at gun shows do not require bg checks at gun shows because gun nuts say it's the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me one, just one time a mass killer bough his weapon at a gun show. Show me or stop saying stupid shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you lost? Pay attention boy.
> Where in my post that I said  .................. Mass shooter bought guns at gun shows.
> All I'm telling you is .............. Private gun sellers at gun shows do not comply with BG checks. Even a felon and a watch list can buy a gun at gun shows as many as they want. Because that's the law.
> Where is 2aguy when you need him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not surprising, Progressives have no clue as to the laws governing gun shows.
Click to expand...


Like what? Tell me where I'm WRONGED.


----------



## bodecea

saveliberty said:


> I think we as Americans have some basic problems with our government.  I would expect that the FBI would at least be informed when a person who has had two FBI terrorist interviews buys a semi automatic weapon.  Seems like an obvious red flag and time well spent by the FBI to follow up.
> 
> The TSA routinely fails tests on weapons getting through airport security.  It almost seems like the government is deliberately allowing mass shootings as a means to gain gun control.  The tools in place are used poorly.


If killing classrooms full of 1st graders doesn't cause us to change our ways, nothing else will.  It's a fact that mass shootings are now as American as Apple pie.


----------



## saveliberty

It would be helpful if the FBI released the number of gun purchase denials based on potential terrorist connections in the last ten years.


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> My post was in regarding a specific point you made. You don't get to dictate what people respond to. Follow your own advice, Motormouth.
> 
> 
> 
> Then courtesy would dictate that you night light by he board you take issue with, whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whine is all yours. I responded to a point you made and you wanted it to be something else. I can't even understand this whine. You seriously need to sack up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You reply to a post, then spend the next 4 posts whining that I didn't respond to your post the way you wanted. Get over yourself, whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a stupid little creep. You bitched about my response then have continued. You have nothing. You ARE nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww...Did I hurt your wittle feelings?  Maybe you should think twice before calling people names.  I posted a direct response to morons insisting that, somehow, banning Muslims would stop the *children of immigrants, who are American Citizens,* from becoming radicalized, *as american citizens*, and you chose to respond with some stupid, irrelevant comment about him being question by the FBI, while being condescending, and obnoxious.  Then you bitched when I demanded what that had to do with the very thing i was posting about, and spent the next 4 posts whining.
> 
> You want some respect, cupcake?  Start showing some.  Or, don't. I really don't care.  You can go fuck your whiny, bitchy self, for all I care.  Your opinion of me matters not a whit.
> 
> Thank you for playing. Do feel free to pick up your parting gifts on the way out.
Click to expand...

Like I said, you're a weird little creep. I'll let the readers decide who's ass is puckered up.


----------



## bodecea

namvet said:


> not surprising the coon lowers the flag. he doesn't lower the flag to half mast for Americans defending their country who died in combat, but he lowers it for people in a
> bar who died getting teabagged.  Or is the half mast a sign of submission to Islam?


The what lowers the flag?


----------



## saveliberty

bodecea said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we as Americans have some basic problems with our government.  I would expect that the FBI would at least be informed when a person who has had two FBI terrorist interviews buys a semi automatic weapon.  Seems like an obvious red flag and time well spent by the FBI to follow up.
> 
> The TSA routinely fails tests on weapons getting through airport security.  It almost seems like the government is deliberately allowing mass shootings as a means to gain gun control.  The tools in place are used poorly.
> 
> 
> 
> If killing classrooms full of 1st graders doesn't cause us to change our ways, nothing else will.  It's a fact that mass shootings are now as American as Apple pie.
Click to expand...


Maybe if the government offered a solution that kept guns away from terrorists, while preserving the right of citizens to own guns we could change things.  As it is, Hillary's solution is to make it EASIER to kill citizens by denying them the right to buy and carry gun protection.


----------



## Asclepias

bodecea said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> not surprising the coon lowers the flag. he doesn't lower the flag to half mast for Americans defending their country who died in combat, but he lowers it for people in a
> bar who died getting teabagged.  Or is the half mast a sign of submission to Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> The what lowers the flag?
Click to expand...

His lice infestation started acting up at that moment. i think he meant to type in POTUS there.


----------



## bodecea

saveliberty said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we as Americans have some basic problems with our government.  I would expect that the FBI would at least be informed when a person who has had two FBI terrorist interviews buys a semi automatic weapon.  Seems like an obvious red flag and time well spent by the FBI to follow up.
> 
> The TSA routinely fails tests on weapons getting through airport security.  It almost seems like the government is deliberately allowing mass shootings as a means to gain gun control.  The tools in place are used poorly.
> 
> 
> 
> If killing classrooms full of 1st graders doesn't cause us to change our ways, nothing else will.  It's a fact that mass shootings are now as American as Apple pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if the government offered a solution that kept guns away from terrorists, while preserving the right of citizens to own guns we could change things.  As it is, Hillary's solution is to make it EASIER to kill citizens by denying them the right to buy and carry gun protection.
Click to expand...

What exactly is Hillary's stated solution?


----------



## Asclepias

saveliberty said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we as Americans have some basic problems with our government.  I would expect that the FBI would at least be informed when a person who has had two FBI terrorist interviews buys a semi automatic weapon.  Seems like an obvious red flag and time well spent by the FBI to follow up.
> 
> The TSA routinely fails tests on weapons getting through airport security.  It almost seems like the government is deliberately allowing mass shootings as a means to gain gun control.  The tools in place are used poorly.
> 
> 
> 
> If killing classrooms full of 1st graders doesn't cause us to change our ways, nothing else will.  It's a fact that mass shootings are now as American as Apple pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if the government offered a solution that kept guns away from terrorists, while preserving the right of citizens to own guns we could change things.  As it is, Hillary's solution is to make it EASIER to kill citizens by denying them the right to buy and carry gun protection.
Click to expand...

You sound partially retarded. Its easier for a criminal to get a gun than law abiding citizens.


----------



## saveliberty

bodecea said:


> What exactly is Hillary's stated solution?



Not my job to give details on Hillary's gun control agenda.


----------



## saveliberty

Asclepias said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we as Americans have some basic problems with our government.  I would expect that the FBI would at least be informed when a person who has had two FBI terrorist interviews buys a semi automatic weapon.  Seems like an obvious red flag and time well spent by the FBI to follow up.
> 
> The TSA routinely fails tests on weapons getting through airport security.  It almost seems like the government is deliberately allowing mass shootings as a means to gain gun control.  The tools in place are used poorly.
> 
> 
> 
> If killing classrooms full of 1st graders doesn't cause us to change our ways, nothing else will.  It's a fact that mass shootings are now as American as Apple pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if the government offered a solution that kept guns away from terrorists, while preserving the right of citizens to own guns we could change things.  As it is, Hillary's solution is to make it EASIER to kill citizens by denying them the right to buy and carry gun protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound partially retarded. Its easier for a criminal to get a gun than law abiding citizens.
Click to expand...


Criminals would have a record and as such be ineligible for a gun purchase through legal means.  You sound completely retarded.


----------



## depotoo

You do realize he already had a gun.  He was an armed security guard.  





Wry Catcher said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look in the mirror WC... If anyone is filled with pure rage and hatred, it's YOU and you've shown it here today  all day long..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, "yes but" is the standard denial of people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not fooling anyone with your moronic "LOL."  The news has been talking about people like you, all day.. Terrorist enablers who try to shame people for even mentioning Muslims and terrorism, something you did from the moment this tragedy took place, screaming BIGOT AND RACIST..   It's because of ignorant haters such as yourself who puts your religion of liberalism above all else, that people die..  Americans are worried about being called a bigot if they report suspicious activities.. YOU OWN THAT, you do that.. Not me.. You have to live with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a lunatic.  My point is simple, that it is too abstract for you is pitiful.  The first reaction by the crazy right wing is to blame the religion of a billion + human beings, not the lunatic (and I use the same word which I characterize you purposely) who committed this atrocious act.  In fact those who kill masses of human beings as we continue to see happen in our country, have one thing in common:  easy access to guns of mass destruction.
> 
> Blaming liberalism is akin to blaming any noun, foolish.  Declaring war on drugs, terrorism or poverty is ridiculous on its face.  A noun does not describe the problems which feed the lunatics and misses the point:  Seeking solutions by rational discussion and debate.
> 
> Lunatics do not (cannot) discuss issues rationally; their problem is a pathological hate,  intolerance and a closed mind.
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading your own signature lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike some on this message board, I always read what I write - usually several times before I post.  Do you read and comprehend before you respond - or like many on this board respond by rote, usually a six or seven word sentence that begins with "you are a" and is followed by noun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . All I have to say is: The NEW LEFT represents a GREATER threat to our nation's traditions, values and republican institutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, how clever and how false.
> 
> Which side of the aisle denied to gays and lesbians the right to a contract of marriage?  Which side opposed the equal rights amendment?  Which opposed the CHIPs Program, which side opposed increasing minimum wage and continuing unemployment insurance harming working men and women and their families?
> 
> Which side seeks to suppress the rights of minorities to vote, denying that this is a policy of the Republican Party is foolish since the practice of R Governors and legislators is obvious to all but fools.
> 
> Which sides activist judges voted to overturn a law of Congress by making a claim that money in politics is good, since it is protected by the First Amendment. that is, freedom of speech (of course it is, it is propaganda which is by its nature is an effort to mislead the masses to benefit the power elite).  And which side rejected the fairness doctrine, allowing equal time for a rebuttal of misleading (mendacious) claims in 30-second commercials?
> 
> Telling someone they must bake a cake for a gay couple is authoritarianism lite, in comparison; it fits within the meaning in the vision statement detailed in the Preamble to COTUS, to wit:  domestic tranquility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh look, the terrorist enabler who targets and shames Americans if they dare call a terrorist a Muslim is melting down.  You leftists days are just about over now.. but keep screeching.. it's good for the lungs! ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical ^^^ accuse others of the sins you commit.  You enable easy access to guns to everyone, and that included the asshole POS killer.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

saveliberty said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we as Americans have some basic problems with our government.  I would expect that the FBI would at least be informed when a person who has had two FBI terrorist interviews buys a semi automatic weapon.  Seems like an obvious red flag and time well spent by the FBI to follow up.
> 
> The TSA routinely fails tests on weapons getting through airport security.  It almost seems like the government is deliberately allowing mass shootings as a means to gain gun control.  The tools in place are used poorly.
> 
> 
> 
> If killing classrooms full of 1st graders doesn't cause us to change our ways, nothing else will.  It's a fact that mass shootings are now as American as Apple pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if the government offered a solution that kept guns away from terrorists, while preserving the right of citizens to own guns we could change things.  As it is, Hillary's solution is to make it EASIER to kill citizens by denying them the right to buy and carry gun protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound partially retarded. Its easier for a criminal to get a gun than law abiding citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Criminals would have a record and as such be ineligible for a gun purchase through legal means.  You sound completely retarded.
Click to expand...

Criminals dont purchace guns through legal means. Thats why they are criminals. You must be a moron.


----------



## saveliberty

Asclepias said:


> Criminals dont purchace guns through legal means. Thats why they are criminals. You must be a moron.



Thus making the case laws are not the solution.  Thanks for showing Hillary is wrong.


----------



## Asclepias

saveliberty said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals dont purchace guns through legal means. Thats why they are criminals. You must be a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus making the case laws are not the solution.  Thanks for showing Hillary is wrong.
Click to expand...

Not really. It makes it harder for mentally incompetent people to get guns. Sorry.


----------



## depotoo

Seems to me the vetting of the parents probably was faulty.  Look at this guys father.  He was allowed to immigrate yet he claims alliance with the taliban.  That is rather radical thinking right there. 

There are no records kept or even able to be accessed by us on their citizens of middle eastern companies, countries and thusly the vetting amounts to questioning only.  Do you think a radical wanting to infiltrate our country will be honest?  I would also imagine much of the questioning is done by an interpreter as well. 





Tipsycatlover said:


> It is true.  We have a past history of allowing Muslim immigrants into the country whose children were raised to be radicals.  Europe has the same problem.  This means we deal with the radicals born here.  It does not mean that we must bring in more to keep them company.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then courtesy would dictate that you night light by he board you take issue with, whiner.
> 
> 
> 
> The whine is all yours. I responded to a point you made and you wanted it to be something else. I can't even understand this whine. You seriously need to sack up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You reply to a post, then spend the next 4 posts whining that I didn't respond to your post the way you wanted. Get over yourself, whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a stupid little creep. You bitched about my response then have continued. You have nothing. You ARE nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww...Did I hurt your wittle feelings?  Maybe you should think twice before calling people names.  I posted a direct response to morons insisting that, somehow, banning Muslims would stop the *children of immigrants, who are American Citizens,* from becoming radicalized, *as american citizens*, and you chose to respond with some stupid, irrelevant comment about him being question by the FBI, while being condescending, and obnoxious.  Then you bitched when I demanded what that had to do with the very thing i was posting about, and spent the next 4 posts whining.
> 
> You want some respect, cupcake?  Start showing some.  Or, don't. I really don't care.  You can go fuck your whiny, bitchy self, for all I care.  Your opinion of me matters not a whit.
> 
> Thank you for playing. Do feel free to pick up your parting gifts on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, you're a weird little creep. I'll let the readers decide who's ass is puckered up.
Click to expand...

Works for me. Thank you for playing. So feel free to pick up your parting gifts on the way out.

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whine is all yours. I responded to a point you made and you wanted it to be something else. I can't even understand this whine. You seriously need to sack up.
> 
> 
> 
> You reply to a post, then spend the next 4 posts whining that I didn't respond to your post the way you wanted. Get over yourself, whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a stupid little creep. You bitched about my response then have continued. You have nothing. You ARE nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww...Did I hurt your wittle feelings?  Maybe you should think twice before calling people names.  I posted a direct response to morons insisting that, somehow, banning Muslims would stop the *children of immigrants, who are American Citizens,* from becoming radicalized, *as american citizens*, and you chose to respond with some stupid, irrelevant comment about him being question by the FBI, while being condescending, and obnoxious.  Then you bitched when I demanded what that had to do with the very thing i was posting about, and spent the next 4 posts whining.
> 
> You want some respect, cupcake?  Start showing some.  Or, don't. I really don't care.  You can go fuck your whiny, bitchy self, for all I care.  Your opinion of me matters not a whit.
> 
> Thank you for playing. Do feel free to pick up your parting gifts on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, you're a weird little creep. I'll let the readers decide who's ass is puckered up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Works for me. Thank you for playing. So feel free to pick up your parting gifts on the way out.
Click to expand...

I'm still here and you are the gift that keeps on giving. Shrimp.


----------



## saveliberty

Asclepias said:


> Not really. It makes it harder for mentally incompetent people to get guns. Sorry.



Thought you wanted terrorists and criminals to be denied guns?  Now you just deflect.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You reply to a post, then spend the next 4 posts whining that I didn't respond to your post the way you wanted. Get over yourself, whiner.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a stupid little creep. You bitched about my response then have continued. You have nothing. You ARE nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww...Did I hurt your wittle feelings?  Maybe you should think twice before calling people names.  I posted a direct response to morons insisting that, somehow, banning Muslims would stop the *children of immigrants, who are American Citizens,* from becoming radicalized, *as american citizens*, and you chose to respond with some stupid, irrelevant comment about him being question by the FBI, while being condescending, and obnoxious.  Then you bitched when I demanded what that had to do with the very thing i was posting about, and spent the next 4 posts whining.
> 
> You want some respect, cupcake?  Start showing some.  Or, don't. I really don't care.  You can go fuck your whiny, bitchy self, for all I care.  Your opinion of me matters not a whit.
> 
> Thank you for playing. Do feel free to pick up your parting gifts on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, you're a weird little creep. I'll let the readers decide who's ass is puckered up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Works for me. Thank you for playing. So feel free to pick up your parting gifts on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still here and you are the gift that keeps on giving. Shrimp.
Click to expand...

Oo. So now we've reached the part of the game where all we do is call each other names. Okay. Whiner. 

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## saveliberty

It almost seems like many on the left want this to happen, so they can control law abiding citizens with guns.


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a stupid little creep. You bitched about my response then have continued. You have nothing. You ARE nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...Did I hurt your wittle feelings?  Maybe you should think twice before calling people names.  I posted a direct response to morons insisting that, somehow, banning Muslims would stop the *children of immigrants, who are American Citizens,* from becoming radicalized, *as american citizens*, and you chose to respond with some stupid, irrelevant comment about him being question by the FBI, while being condescending, and obnoxious.  Then you bitched when I demanded what that had to do with the very thing i was posting about, and spent the next 4 posts whining.
> 
> You want some respect, cupcake?  Start showing some.  Or, don't. I really don't care.  You can go fuck your whiny, bitchy self, for all I care.  Your opinion of me matters not a whit.
> 
> Thank you for playing. Do feel free to pick up your parting gifts on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, you're a weird little creep. I'll let the readers decide who's ass is puckered up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Works for me. Thank you for playing. So feel free to pick up your parting gifts on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still here and you are the gift that keeps on giving. Shrimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oo. So now we've reached the part of the game where all we do is call each other names. Okay. Whiner.
Click to expand...

The game is to let everyone see what an idiot you are.


----------



## boedicca

saveliberty said:


> It almost seems like many on the left want this to happen, so they can control law abiding citizens with guns.



Oh, they totally did it.  Radical Islamists and Progressives are ideological bedfellows.


----------



## koshergrl

Coyote said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.
> 
> Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know an assault rifle if you tripped over one.
> 
> Which of these rifle's is an assault rifle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one or both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the other one that she shoved up your asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So which one is the assault rifle or are both of them assault rifle's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could care less which one is - it's not up to me to make that determination.  The killer had one.  And he was able to rapidly kill a lot of people.
Click to expand...


You seem to think all humans are as stupid as you are.

If a guy wants to kill people, he is going to kill them whether or not he has access to legal fire power. That's because people can make guns, they can make bombs, they can smuggle arms, they can build them in their basements.

You fucking imbecile. They exist. And you think the only people who should ever touch them are criminals and psychopaths. Die, or get out of the way. You're chaff.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...Did I hurt your wittle feelings?  Maybe you should think twice before calling people names.  I posted a direct response to morons insisting that, somehow, banning Muslims would stop the *children of immigrants, who are American Citizens,* from becoming radicalized, *as american citizens*, and you chose to respond with some stupid, irrelevant comment about him being question by the FBI, while being condescending, and obnoxious.  Then you bitched when I demanded what that had to do with the very thing i was posting about, and spent the next 4 posts whining.
> 
> You want some respect, cupcake?  Start showing some.  Or, don't. I really don't care.  You can go fuck your whiny, bitchy self, for all I care.  Your opinion of me matters not a whit.
> 
> Thank you for playing. Do feel free to pick up your parting gifts on the way out.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you're a weird little creep. I'll let the readers decide who's ass is puckered up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Works for me. Thank you for playing. So feel free to pick up your parting gifts on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still here and you are the gift that keeps on giving. Shrimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oo. So now we've reached the part of the game where all we do is call each other names. Okay. Whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The game is to let everyone see what an idiot you are.
Click to expand...

If you say so.  I'm not the one who was reduced to nothing but name calling, retard.


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you're a weird little creep. I'll let the readers decide who's ass is puckered up.
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me. Thank you for playing. So feel free to pick up your parting gifts on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still here and you are the gift that keeps on giving. Shrimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oo. So now we've reached the part of the game where all we do is call each other names. Okay. Whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The game is to let everyone see what an idiot you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so.  I'm not the one who was reduced to nothing but name calling, retard.
Click to expand...

I wasn't reduced to anything. I pointed out the stupidity of a comment you made, your ass got puckered up and then you tried to save face by telling me I was whining, losing, leaving etc. etc. 

The game is to let everyone see what an idiot you are.


----------



## charwin95

saveliberty said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we as Americans have some basic problems with our government.  I would expect that the FBI would at least be informed when a person who has had two FBI terrorist interviews buys a semi automatic weapon.  Seems like an obvious red flag and time well spent by the FBI to follow up.
> 
> The TSA routinely fails tests on weapons getting through airport security.  It almost seems like the government is deliberately allowing mass shootings as a means to gain gun control.  The tools in place are used poorly.
> 
> 
> 
> If killing classrooms full of 1st graders doesn't cause us to change our ways, nothing else will.  It's a fact that mass shootings are now as American as Apple pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if the government offered a solution that kept guns away from terrorists, while preserving the right of citizens to own guns we could change things.  As it is, Hillary's solution is to make it EASIER to kill citizens by denying them the right to buy and carry gun protection.
Click to expand...


Did Hillary told you that you cannot buy a gun? Where did she say that she will pull your ( dick) gun? 
FBI *CANNOT* even ban thugs that are on the watch list from buying a gun at gun shows.


----------



## boedicca

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you're a weird little creep. I'll let the readers decide who's ass is puckered up.
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me. Thank you for playing. So feel free to pick up your parting gifts on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still here and you are the gift that keeps on giving. Shrimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oo. So now we've reached the part of the game where all we do is call each other names. Okay. Whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The game is to let everyone see what an idiot you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so.  I'm not the one who was reduced to nothing but name calling, retard.
Click to expand...



Your Avatar is an insult to Tyrion Lannister.


----------



## Iceweasel

charwin95 said:


> Did Hillary told you that you cannot buy a gun? Where did she say that she will pull your ( dick) gun?
> FBI *CANNOT* even ban thugs that are on the watch list from buying a gun at gun shows.


I don't have a dick gun but Hillary's version of reasonable controls would be very different than mine.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me. Thank you for playing. So feel free to pick up your parting gifts on the way out.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still here and you are the gift that keeps on giving. Shrimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oo. So now we've reached the part of the game where all we do is call each other names. Okay. Whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The game is to let everyone see what an idiot you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so.  I'm not the one who was reduced to nothing but name calling, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't reduced to anything. I pointed out the stupidity of a comment you made, your ass got puckered up and then you tried to save face by telling me I was whining, losing, leaving etc. etc.
> 
> The game is to let everyone see what an idiot you are.
Click to expand...

You didn't point out shit moron.  My comment was that banning Muslims, and worrying about vetting Muslim immigrants for possible terrorist affiliations does nothing to prevent the children of Muslims -  *who were not terrorists - * children who were *born in the United States*, and are *American Citizens*, from being radicalized.  You posted some bullshit about how Mateen had been questioned by the FBI - which has nothing to do with the vetting of immigrant Muslims, or with banning Muslims - as if that had some relevance.

You have yet to explain how the FBI interviews have anything to do with the vetting of Muslims, or the banning of Muslims, which was what my post was about.  Instead all you have done is call me "motormouth" a "creep", and an "idiot".

As I said: retard reduced to nothing but name calling.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Ridgerunner said:


> You all are sticking your heads in the sand...
> 
> It is clear as sand in your eyes...



Has that economic opportunity approach eliminated juvenile crime here in the USA? Then why would anyone expect it to work over there, in the heart of Islamic Sharia society?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so? There needs to be a legitimate reason to outlaw something or it is constitutionally protected. Making liberals feel good isn't a legitimate reason.
> 
> 
> 
> All the people who die or are injured every year from gunshots aren't a legitimate reason?
Click to expand...

Untill they ban cars for being used to kill over 50k people a year, dont touch my fucking guns or ammo, libtard.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Czernobog said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal.
> 
> What is it about THEY ARE FUCKING TERRORISTS do you not understand, dweeb?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS.  The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.
> 
> So, again, we should ban all Muslim terrorists, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!
Click to expand...

Pull your head out of your ass.

IF we are going to stop these mentally deranged fucks, we have to remove the clergy that are encouraging them to escape their problems of this world by killing infidels and heretics to gain entry into Heaven.

Gawd, you are one stupid piece of dried dog shit.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: reloading supplies
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but they have no constitutional protection and could be banned in a flash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? There needs to be a legitimate reason to outlaw something or it is constitutionally protected. Making liberals feel good isn't a legitimate reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the people who die or are injured every year from gunshots aren't a legitimate reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Lot's of people drive drunk and kill people but I still want to drive. I also want the right to defend myself. Hurting lib butt is not a legitimate concern for any reasonable person, otherwise the 2nd Amendment would not have been written. Arms includes ammo, otherwise they are just paper weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at least you're honest.  you want your gun, and your armor piercing ammunition to kill people.  I don't agree that the second amendment as intended to allows for unrestricted access to any weapon, or any ammunition, but I do respect your honesty about why you want it.
Click to expand...

Because you are a fucking moron.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Czernobog said:


> Hey, brain trust.  All three times they determined he *was,  not.  a.  threat.*  And that still does not change the fact that he was an *American.  Citizen.* Now does it?  This banning Muslims because they may be terrorists bullshit doesn't apply here, does it?  Because the Muslim who was a terrorist *wasn't.  A.  Fucking.  Immigrant*.


Then it is merely one more failure of the Obama Regime, when the idiot had joined ISIS and had made three terrorist threats, he belonged on a no fly list and a snatch him up if he farts the wrong way list.

Besides that, go fuck yourself, cretin.


----------



## Czernobog

JimBowie1958 said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal.
> 
> What is it about THEY ARE FUCKING TERRORISTS do you not understand, dweeb?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS.  The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.
> 
> So, again, we should ban all Muslim terrorists, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pull your head out of your ass.
> 
> IF we are going to stop these mentally deranged fucks, we have to remove the clergy that are encouraging them to escape their problems of this world by killing infidels and heretics to gain entry into Heaven.
> 
> Gawd, you are one stupid piece of dried dog shit.
Click to expand...

Interesting, if rather vulgar, observation.  However, it has absolutely nothing to do with the point of my post, or the post to which it was responding.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Mudda said:


> But your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons is duly noted.


No one is proposing that,  ass hat.


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still here and you are the gift that keeps on giving. Shrimp.
> 
> 
> 
> Oo. So now we've reached the part of the game where all we do is call each other names. Okay. Whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The game is to let everyone see what an idiot you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so.  I'm not the one who was reduced to nothing but name calling, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't reduced to anything. I pointed out the stupidity of a comment you made, your ass got puckered up and then you tried to save face by telling me I was whining, losing, leaving etc. etc.
> 
> The game is to let everyone see what an idiot you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't point out shit moron.  My comment was that banning Muslims, and worrying about vetting Muslim immigrants for possible terrorist affiliations does nothing to prevent the children of Muslims -  *who were not terrorists - * children who were *born in the United States*, and are *American Citizens*, from being radicalized.  You posted some bullshit about how Mateen had been questioned by the FBI - which has nothing to do with the vetting of immigrant Muslims, or with banning Muslims - as if that had some relevance.
> 
> You have yet to explain how the FBI interviews have anything to do with the vetting of Muslims, or the banning of Muslims, which was what my post was about.  Instead all you have done is call me "motormouth" a "creep", and an "idiot".
> 
> As I said: retard reduced to nothing but name calling.
Click to expand...

I pointed out your stupidity and will do so again. Your tirade was:

"What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS. The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.

So, again, we should ban all Muslim terrorists, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!"

So I said the was interviewed by the FBI three times and not for being the son of immigrants. Meaning there was some other reason than what your idiotic rant was going on about. 

Have a child walk you through it.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Czernobog said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal.
> 
> What is it about THEY ARE FUCKING TERRORISTS do you not understand, dweeb?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS.  The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.
> 
> So, again, we should ban all Muslim terrorists, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pull your head out of your ass.
> 
> IF we are going to stop these mentally deranged fucks, we have to remove the clergy that are encouraging them to escape their problems of this world by killing infidels and heretics to gain entry into Heaven.
> 
> Gawd, you are one stupid piece of dried dog shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, if rather vulgar, observation.  However, it has absolutely nothing to do with the point of my post, or the post to which it was responding.
Click to expand...

It has EVERYTHING TO DO WITH IT, IDIOT


----------



## JimBowie1958

namvet said:


> not surprising the coon lowers the flag. he doesn't lower the flag to half mast for Americans defending their country who died in combat, but he lowers it for people in a
> bar who died getting teabagged.  Or is the half mast a sign of submission to Islam?


Those AMERICANS died just having fun, and not suspecting that their government dropped the ball yet again and they were about to pay the price for supporting a glib idiot for President.


----------



## Czernobog

JimBowie1958 said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, brain trust.  All three times they determined he *was,  not.  a.  threat.*  And that still does not change the fact that he was an *American.  Citizen.* Now does it?  This banning Muslims because they may be terrorists bullshit doesn't apply here, does it?  Because the Muslim who was a terrorist *wasn't.  A.  Fucking.  Immigrant*.
> 
> 
> 
> Then it is merely one more failure of the Obama Regime, when the idiot had joined ISIS and had made three terrorist threats, he belonged on a no fly list and a snatch him up if he farts the wrong way list.
> 
> Besides that, go fuck yourself, cretin.
Click to expand...

Wow.  Pay attention to the news before you post like a retard.  He never *joined* ISIS.  While he, clearly, wanted his actions to be associated with ISIS, there is no evidence suggesting that he was an actual member of the terrorist organization, or that he even had any direct contact with the terrorist organisation.  This was a case of *passive* inspiration - he watched the videos, listened to the recorded sermons, became radicalized (not *joined the organization*, but decided he agreed with the sentiments), and then acted.  On his own.  with no direct contact, or direction from ISIS.  Now, does your earlier point about the videos, and sermons have validity?  Sure.  But trying to suggest that Mateen was, somehow, already considered a threat, simply does not hold up under the evidence presented.


----------



## JimBowie1958

koshergrl said:


> You seem to think all humans are as stupid as you are.
> 
> If a guy wants to kill people, he is going to kill them whether or not he has access to legal fire power. That's because people can make guns, they can make bombs, they can smuggle arms, they can build them in their basements.
> 
> You fucking imbecile. They exist. And you think the only people who should ever touch them are criminals and psychopaths. Die, or get out of the way. You're chaff.


But we dont have to make acquiring guns any easier for them, and the attempted purchase can be just cause to bring them in for questioning and investigating their behavior to see if any terrorist activity can be uncovered.


----------



## Czernobog

JimBowie1958 said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal.
> 
> What is it about THEY ARE FUCKING TERRORISTS do you not understand, dweeb?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS.  The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.
> 
> So, again, we should ban all Muslim terrorists, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pull your head out of your ass.
> 
> IF we are going to stop these mentally deranged fucks, we have to remove the clergy that are encouraging them to escape their problems of this world by killing infidels and heretics to gain entry into Heaven.
> 
> Gawd, you are one stupid piece of dried dog shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, if rather vulgar, observation.  However, it has absolutely nothing to do with the point of my post, or the post to which it was responding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has EVERYTHING TO DO WITH IT, IDIOT
Click to expand...

How, fucktard?  What does bitching about the Imams preaching violence have to do with Whether or not the parents *of a kid born in the United States, and a United States citizen* should have been allowed into the country, *before their kid was even born*, or not?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Czernobog said:


> Wow.  Pay attention to the news before you post like a retard.  He never *joined* ISIS.  While he, clearly, wanted his actions to be associated with ISIS, there is no evidence suggesting that he was an actual member of the terrorist organization, or that he even had any direct contact with the terrorist organisation.  This was a case of *passive* inspiration - he watched the videos, listened to the recorded sermons, became radicalized (not *joined the organization*, but decided he agreed with the sentiments), and then acted.  On his own.  with no direct contact, or direction from ISIS.  Now, does your earlier point about the videos, and sermons have validity?  Sure.  But trying to suggest that Mateen was, somehow, already considered a threat, simply does not hold up under the evidence presented.


Look, stpuid ass, when some retard goes online and tells ISIS that they would like to help them and ISIS considers them to have joined, THEN THEY HAVE FOR ALL INTENTS AND PURPOSES JOINED ISIS!

Lol, you  libtards play your little semantic bullshit and people die while you sniff your ass off your fingers.


----------



## koshergrl

JimBowie1958 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think all humans are as stupid as you are.
> 
> If a guy wants to kill people, he is going to kill them whether or not he has access to legal fire power. That's because people can make guns, they can make bombs, they can smuggle arms, they can build them in their basements.
> 
> You fucking imbecile. They exist. And you think the only people who should ever touch them are criminals and psychopaths. Die, or get out of the way. You're chaff.
> 
> 
> 
> But we dont have to make acquiring guns any easier for them, and the attempted purchase can be just cause to bring them in for questioning and investigating their behavior to see if any terrorist activity can be uncovered.
Click to expand...


"Bring them in for questioning!"

Typical lefty totalitarian response. THIS GUY WAS ALREADY ON A WATCH LIST. You fucking moron. chaff. I look forward to the culling.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Czernobog said:


> How, fucktard?  What does bitching about the Imams preaching violence have to do with Whether or not the parents *of a kid born in the United States, and a United States citizen* should have been allowed into the country, *before their kid was even born*, or not?


Because you dont just bitch about them, stupid ****.

You monitor their associations, you deport them, you freeze their assets, etc.

Gawd, you libtards are so fucking brainless it is painful to read you brain dead crap.


----------



## JimBowie1958

koshergrl said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think all humans are as stupid as you are.
> 
> If a guy wants to kill people, he is going to kill them whether or not he has access to legal fire power. That's because people can make guns, they can make bombs, they can smuggle arms, they can build them in their basements.
> 
> You fucking imbecile. They exist. And you think the only people who should ever touch them are criminals and psychopaths. Die, or get out of the way. You're chaff.
> 
> 
> 
> But we dont have to make acquiring guns any easier for them, and the attempted purchase can be just cause to bring them in for questioning and investigating their behavior to see if any terrorist activity can be uncovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Bring them in for questioning!"
> 
> Typical lefty totalitarian response. THIS GUY WAS ALREADY ON A WATCH LIST. You fucking moron. chaff. I look forward to the culling.
Click to expand...


I said it could be used for justification to bring them in for quesitoning and *investigating their behavior to see if any terrorist activity can be uncovered.

That would have worked in this case, *and WTF are you calling me a lefty totalitarian for?


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oo. So now we've reached the part of the game where all we do is call each other names. Okay. Whiner.
> 
> 
> 
> The game is to let everyone see what an idiot you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so.  I'm not the one who was reduced to nothing but name calling, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't reduced to anything. I pointed out the stupidity of a comment you made, your ass got puckered up and then you tried to save face by telling me I was whining, losing, leaving etc. etc.
> 
> The game is to let everyone see what an idiot you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't point out shit moron.  My comment was that banning Muslims, and worrying about vetting Muslim immigrants for possible terrorist affiliations does nothing to prevent the children of Muslims -  *who were not terrorists - * children who were *born in the United States*, and are *American Citizens*, from being radicalized.  You posted some bullshit about how Mateen had been questioned by the FBI - which has nothing to do with the vetting of immigrant Muslims, or with banning Muslims - as if that had some relevance.
> 
> You have yet to explain how the FBI interviews have anything to do with the vetting of Muslims, or the banning of Muslims, which was what my post was about.  Instead all you have done is call me "motormouth" a "creep", and an "idiot".
> 
> As I said: retard reduced to nothing but name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pointed out your stupidity and will do so again. Your tirade was:
> 
> "What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS. The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.
> 
> So, again, we should ban all Muslim terrorists, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!"
> 
> So I said the was interviewed by the FBI three times and not for being the son of immigrants. Meaning there was some other reason than what your idiotic rant was going on about.
> 
> Have a child walk you through it.
Click to expand...

Repeating your stupidity doesn't make it any less stupid.

JimBowie1958 said, and I quote, "*Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense*; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal."

Which prompted me to point out, "What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS. *The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.*

So, again, *we should ban all Muslim terrorists*, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!"

Notice the parts i highlighted?  They would be the relevant points of the conversation.  So, again, retard, what does your stupid red herring about the FBI interviews with Mateen have to do with the conversation that was going on?


----------



## Fenton Lum

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One things for certain the gun has nothing to do with it, the guilt by association Is tired and weak…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns and religions are both tools.  Liberals blame guns.  Conservatives blame religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to just blame individual behavior, something political correctness would never do. But then again Islam is the most violent cult the planet has ever seen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement indicates you have no desire to blame individual behavior.
> 
> There's been a huge increase in mass shootings over the years.  Don't you think that Gun Nuts are the most violent cult the planet has ever seen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.....
> 
> there are 357,000,000 million guns in private hands in the United STates....
> 
> There are 1,500,000 Americans who use guns each year to actually stop violent criminal attack and even to stop mass shooters...
> 
> There are 8,124 gun murders in 2014.....of those 90% of the shooters were convicted felons who could not legally own or carry the gun they used....
> 
> so no.....American gun culture is responsible and peaceful....and use guns for self defense, hunting, competition and collecting.....
> 
> American thug culture use illegally acquired guns which they are not allowed to own or carry to commit crimes and murder...
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider this then.
> 
> There are *3.3 million Muslims in the United States peacefully practicing their religion*.
> 
> There have been 6 successful Islamic terrorist attacks on US Soil since 9/11.  There have been 31 foiled attacks by Islamic extremists in that timeframe (15 years).
Click to expand...



Which begs the question who needs us constantly jacked up on anxiety and fear?  Who benefits?


----------



## Czernobog

JimBowie1958 said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> How, fucktard?  What does bitching about the Imams preaching violence have to do with Whether or not the parents *of a kid born in the United States, and a United States citizen* should have been allowed into the country, *before their kid was even born*, or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you dont just bitch about them, stupid ****.
> 
> You monitor their associations, you deport them, you freeze their assets, etc.
> 
> Gawd, you libtards are so fucking brainless it is painful to read you brain dead crap.
Click to expand...

Okay, fucktard.  So, you are saying to deport anyone who is already here, *and an American Citizen*, if they listen to the "wrong" kind of preaching.

First, you c*ntlick, that has *NOTHING* to do with banning immigrants from coming here, in the first place!  Second, asshat, you *really* want to advocate deporting people for listening to the "wrong' kind of speeches?!?!  Because, if so, don't act all surprised, and butt-hurt, when someone, somewhere down the road, decides it's *you* who is listening to the "wrong' kind of speeches, and needs to go. Trust me that is *really* not a door you want to open.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Vandalshandle said:


> One of the fun things about being an old man is that one can still remember history that happened in their own lifetime. For example:
> 
> Carter decided that America would boycott the Olympics, because the Soviet Union invaded Afghanistan. He even sent Ali to African Countries to get them to do the same. They laughed at Ali over American hypocrisy, and Ali asked to come home.
> 
> Reagan armed the afghans to fight the Soviets.
> 
> Bush invaded Afghanistan, who fought back using weapons supplied by Reagan
> 
> We occupied Afghanistan for 13 years, and then were amazed to discover that Afghanistan resented that fact.
> 
> ...and the beat goes on....




Bingo.  This is why the system cannot handle too many clear coherent human beings who see through the illusion.  And that is why we have a 6 mutinational corporation controlled media; so as not to have too many aware citizens such as yourself.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Czernobog said:


> Okay, fucktard.  So, you are saying to deport anyone who is already here, *and an American Citizen*, if they listen to the "wrong" kind of preaching.


No that is not what I said, not even close.

Welcome to my ignore list, troll.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Czernobog said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> How, fucktard?  What does bitching about the Imams preaching violence have to do with Whether or not the parents *of a kid born in the United States, and a United States citizen* should have been allowed into the country, *before their kid was even born*, or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you dont just bitch about them, stupid ****.
> 
> You monitor their associations, you deport them, you freeze their assets, etc.
> 
> Gawd, you libtards are so fucking brainless it is painful to read you brain dead crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, fucktard.  So, you are saying to deport anyone who is already here, *and an American Citizen*, if they listen to the "wrong" kind of preaching.
> 
> First, you c*ntlick, that has *NOTHING* to do with banning immigrants from coming here, in the first place!  Second, asshat, you *really* want to advocate deporting people for listening to the "wrong' kind of speeches?!?!  Because, if so, don't act all surprised, and butt-hurt, when someone, somewhere down the road, decides it's *you* who is listening to the "wrong' kind of speeches, and needs to go. Trust me that is *really* not a door you want to open.
Click to expand...


I think he would probably add anyone who doesn't shat themselves at the thought of burning a flag.


----------



## Fenton Lum

JimBowie1958 said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, fucktard.  So, you are saying to deport anyone who is already here, *and an American Citizen*, if they listen to the "wrong" kind of preaching.
> 
> 
> 
> No that is not what I said, not even close.
> 
> Welcome to my ignore list, troll.
Click to expand...



[Shudder]  Oh noooo no, pulease, not ignore.  Sheesh.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Fenton Lum said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, fucktard.  So, you are saying to deport anyone who is already here, *and an American Citizen*, if they listen to the "wrong" kind of preaching.
> 
> 
> 
> No that is not what I said, not even close.
> 
> Welcome to my ignore list, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> [Shudder]  Oh noooo no, pulease, not ignore.  Sheesh.
Click to expand...


It isnt a threat, dickless, just a polite notice that I am not going to respond to any more of his horse shit.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Fenton Lum said:


> Which begs the question who needs us constantly jacked up on anxiety and fear?  Who benefits?


The terrorists do, dumbfuck, which is why THEY DO IT.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Fenton Lum said:


> Bingo.  This is why the system cannot handle too many clear coherent human beings who see through the illusion.  And that is why we have a 6 mutinational corporation controlled media; so as not to have too many aware citizens such as yourself.


May God teach you some wisdom on this topic.


----------



## Fenton Lum

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, fucktard.  So, you are saying to deport anyone who is already here, *and an American Citizen*, if they listen to the "wrong" kind of preaching.
> 
> 
> 
> No that is not what I said, not even close.
> 
> Welcome to my ignore list, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> [Shudder]  Oh noooo no, pulease, not ignore.  Sheesh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isnt a threat, dickless, just a polite notice that I am not going to respond to any more of his horse shit.
Click to expand...


Oh I quite understood it to be surrender, no worries.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Fenton Lum said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, fucktard.  So, you are saying to deport anyone who is already here, *and an American Citizen*, if they listen to the "wrong" kind of preaching.
> 
> 
> 
> No that is not what I said, not even close.
> 
> Welcome to my ignore list, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> [Shudder]  Oh noooo no, pulease, not ignore.  Sheesh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isnt a threat, dickless, just a polite notice that I am not going to respond to any more of his horse shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I quite understood it to be surrender, no worries.
Click to expand...

Go fuck yourself, again, perv.


----------



## Fenton Lum

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which begs the question who needs us constantly jacked up on anxiety and fear?  Who benefits?
> 
> 
> 
> The terrorists do, dumbfuck, which is why THEY DO IT.
Click to expand...


Nope, your 6 mutlinational corporate controlled media force feeds you unbalanced information all day every day.  And it clearly works on the likes of you.  You rant total nonamerican values tripe endlessly and promote violence against fellow citizens holding other views.  You advocate against freedom all the time.  Who wants you in this frame of mind?  Think closer to home.  Who benefits from a fearful anxious public?


----------



## koshergrl

JimBowie1958 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think all humans are as stupid as you are.
> 
> If a guy wants to kill people, he is going to kill them whether or not he has access to legal fire power. That's because people can make guns, they can make bombs, they can smuggle arms, they can build them in their basements.
> 
> You fucking imbecile. They exist. And you think the only people who should ever touch them are criminals and psychopaths. Die, or get out of the way. You're chaff.
> 
> 
> 
> But we dont have to make acquiring guns any easier for them, and the attempted purchase can be just cause to bring them in for questioning and investigating their behavior to see if any terrorist activity can be uncovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Bring them in for questioning!"
> 
> Typical lefty totalitarian response. THIS GUY WAS ALREADY ON A WATCH LIST. You fucking moron. chaff. I look forward to the culling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said it could be used for justification to bring them in for quesitoning and *investigating their behavior to see if any terrorist activity can be uncovered.
> 
> That would have worked in this case, *and WTF are you calling me a lefty totalitarian for?
Click to expand...


Because you are acting like one. You advocate for pulling in people for questioning people for having weapons.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Fenton Lum said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which begs the question who needs us constantly jacked up on anxiety and fear?  Who benefits?
> 
> 
> 
> The terrorists do, dumbfuck, which is why THEY DO IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope,
Click to expand...

Yes, stupid ass hole, the terrorists gain the most which IS WHY THEY DO IT.

Where do you fucking retards come from? A diseased cabbage patch?  You spawned in some sewage pipe and got washed into a creek frog egg pile or what?


----------



## JimBowie1958

koshergrl said:


> [Because you are acting like one. You advocate for pulling in people for questioning people for having weapons.


Only if they have joined a terrorist organization or made terrorist threats, dude.


----------



## Fenton Lum

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, fucktard.  So, you are saying to deport anyone who is already here, *and an American Citizen*, if they listen to the "wrong" kind of preaching.
> 
> 
> 
> No that is not what I said, not even close.
> 
> Welcome to my ignore list, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> [Shudder]  Oh noooo no, pulease, not ignore.  Sheesh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isnt a threat, dickless, just a polite notice that I am not going to respond to any more of his horse shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I quite understood it to be surrender, no worries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go fuck yourself, again, perv.
Click to expand...


Once again, this is what you've been reduced to.


----------



## Fenton Lum

JimBowie1958 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Because you are acting like one. You advocate for pulling in people for questioning people for having weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if they have joined a terrorist organization or made terrorist threats, dude.
Click to expand...


FBI looked at him, cut him loose,  Perhaps you should offer the FBI your consulting services.


----------



## Fenton Lum

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.  This is why the system cannot handle too many clear coherent human beings who see through the illusion.  And that is why we have a 6 mutinational corporation controlled media; so as not to have too many aware citizens such as yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> May God teach you some wisdom on this topic.
Click to expand...


If that's where you got your world view?  Pass.


----------



## Meathead

Fenton Lum said:


> FBI looked at him, cut him loose,  Perhaps you should offer the FBI your consulting services.


So there's hope for Crooked Hillary, eh?


----------



## Fenton Lum

Meathead said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> FBI looked at him, cut him loose,  Perhaps you should offer the FBI your consulting services.
> 
> 
> 
> So there's hope for Crooked Hillary, eh?
Click to expand...


Let's hope and continue to dig.


----------



## Czernobog

Fenton Lum said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.  This is why the system cannot handle too many clear coherent human beings who see through the illusion.  And that is why we have a 6 mutinational corporation controlled media; so as not to have too many aware citizens such as yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> May God teach you some wisdom on this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's where you got your world view?  Pass.
Click to expand...

You gotta love the irony of womeone calling people "c*nt", perv, and telling them to "go fuck themselves", then cavalierly suggesting they need *God* to provide them "wisdom".


----------



## JimBowie1958

Fenton Lum said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.  This is why the system cannot handle too many clear coherent human beings who see through the illusion.  And that is why we have a 6 mutinational corporation controlled media; so as not to have too many aware citizens such as yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> May God teach you some wisdom on this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's where you got your world view?  Pass.
Click to expand...

Same place the Founding Fathers got their world view, moron.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Fenton Lum said:


> Let's hope and continue to dig.


As you libtards bury the USA from within.


----------



## Fenton Lum

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.  This is why the system cannot handle too many clear coherent human beings who see through the illusion.  And that is why we have a 6 mutinational corporation controlled media; so as not to have too many aware citizens such as yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> May God teach you some wisdom on this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's where you got your world view?  Pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same place the Founding Fathers got their world view, moron.
Click to expand...


From God?  Bullshit.


----------



## Fenton Lum

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope and continue to dig.
> 
> 
> 
> As you libtards bury the USA from within.
Click to expand...


You and the labels you've been programmed to broadbrush everyone with are the most pressing problem this society has.  It is why nothing ever gets resolved.  And yet, like Pavlov's dogs, you've been trained to slobber on command.


----------



## bodecea

Meathead said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> FBI looked at him, cut him loose,  Perhaps you should offer the FBI your consulting services.
> 
> 
> 
> So there's hope for Crooked Hillary, eh?
Click to expand...

How's that indictment coming?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Fenton Lum said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.  This is why the system cannot handle too many clear coherent human beings who see through the illusion.  And that is why we have a 6 mutinational corporation controlled media; so as not to have too many aware citizens such as yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> May God teach you some wisdom on this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's where you got your world view?  Pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same place the Founding Fathers got their world view, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From God?  Bullshit.
Click to expand...

That is what the Founding Fathers believed, you ignoramus


----------



## bodecea

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.  This is why the system cannot handle too many clear coherent human beings who see through the illusion.  And that is why we have a 6 mutinational corporation controlled media; so as not to have too many aware citizens such as yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> May God teach you some wisdom on this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's where you got your world view?  Pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same place the Founding Fathers got their world view, moron.
Click to expand...

Enlightenment philosophers trying to get away from the whole "rule by Divine Right" thing.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Fenton Lum said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope and continue to dig.
> 
> 
> 
> As you libtards bury the USA from within.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and the labels you've been programmed to broadbrush everyone with are the most pressing problem this society has.  It is why nothing ever gets resolved.  And yet, like Pavlov's dogs, you've been trained to slobber on command.
Click to expand...

You truly are a waste of time.  We have to protect the people and anarchist fools like you merely get in the way.....until you dont any more.


----------



## Fenton Lum

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.  This is why the system cannot handle too many clear coherent human beings who see through the illusion.  And that is why we have a 6 mutinational corporation controlled media; so as not to have too many aware citizens such as yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> May God teach you some wisdom on this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's where you got your world view?  Pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same place the Founding Fathers got their world view, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From God?  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what the Founding Fathers believed, you ignoramus
Click to expand...


I don't think all that much of them hon.  Slavery, genocide AND "freedom" for land holding affluent white males alone.  Not impressed.


----------



## Fenton Lum

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope and continue to dig.
> 
> 
> 
> As you libtards bury the USA from within.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and the labels you've been programmed to broadbrush everyone with are the most pressing problem this society has.  It is why nothing ever gets resolved.  And yet, like Pavlov's dogs, you've been trained to slobber on command.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You truly are a waste of time.  We have to protect the people and anarchist fools like you merely get in the way.....until you dont any more.
Click to expand...


I'm ok with that, just don't try to tell me you're about freedom, equality, democracy and all that other BS you do not believe in.


----------



## Meathead

bodecea said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> FBI looked at him, cut him loose,  Perhaps you should offer the FBI your consulting services.
> 
> 
> 
> So there's hope for Crooked Hillary, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's that indictment coming?
Click to expand...

Dunno. Do you? Last I heard she was still being investigated and the DoS IG report didn't look good for the Beast.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Meathead said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> FBI looked at him, cut him loose,  Perhaps you should offer the FBI your consulting services.
> 
> 
> 
> So there's hope for Crooked Hillary, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's that indictment coming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno. Do you? Last I heard she was still being investigated and the DoS IG report didn't look good for the Beast.
Click to expand...


Hopefully she'll go down.


----------



## saveliberty

Want to stop mass shootings in gay bars?  Close the bars....

Makes about as much sense as more gun laws.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I would like to get on board the party line to hate our new enemies, the Muslims, but I guess that I am still sort of stuck in the past, hating the North Vietnamese. I was told that not to do that was unAmerican, and that it was necessary for us to go over there to kill them, and anybody who refused was a traitor. Of course, now, they not only have "most favored nation" trade status, but we are selling them arms and weapons. I am sure that the government knows best who we should kill, or not, but you can't know exactly who to hate unless you have a program. My step father had the same problem regarding the Japanese and the Germans. In fact, he was totally baffled when JFK was making a speech , declaring that "I am a Berliner!", just a few years after we were hanging them for murdering 6 million Jews.


----------



## saveliberty

JimBowie1958 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> not surprising the coon lowers the flag. he doesn't lower the flag to half mast for Americans defending their country who died in combat, but he lowers it for people in a
> bar who died getting teabagged.  Or is the half mast a sign of submission to Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> Those AMERICANS died just having fun, and not suspecting that their government dropped the ball yet again and they were about to pay the price for supporting a glib idiot for President.
Click to expand...


Apparently the terrorist was under FBI active surveillance for 10 MONTHS.


----------



## Lewdog

Hillary is going to have a field day with this.  Not only can she now push her agenda on making gun shop owners and gun manufacturers liable, now the FBI has to take people off her case for the email scandal to investigate this nut job.  So by the time the convention and general election are over, people will have all forgotten about her lying ass problems and moved on, well she sits in the oval office.

People said this guy is an American citizen and had rights.  Shouldn't the Patriot act allowed the government to detain him for all the stuff he was being investigated for?  I mean common sense says that a guy that is friends with an Al-Quaeda suicide bomber, and whom spouts off rhetoric for ISIS should be held as a possible terrorist?


----------



## koshergrl

JimBowie1958 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Because you are acting like one. You advocate for pulling in people for questioning people for having weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if they have joined a terrorist organization or made terrorist threats, dude.
Click to expand...

If they have joined a terrorist organization or made terrorist threats, dude, they shouldn't be free to roam this country in the first place.

How can you have such a huge disconnect? The weapon is IRRELEVANT. The answer is NOT to further restrict the freedom of those who live here. Let us protect ourselves...and arrest or deport scumbags and KEEP THEM BEHIND BARS AND/OR OUT OF THE COUNTRY.

It's not rocket science. But it might as well be.


----------



## bodecea

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope and continue to dig.
> 
> 
> 
> As you libtards bury the USA from within.
Click to expand...

Funny thing is, that's what the Orlando shooter believed too.


----------



## bodecea

koshergrl said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Because you are acting like one. You advocate for pulling in people for questioning people for having weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if they have joined a terrorist organization or made terrorist threats, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they have joined a terrorist organization or made terrorist threats, dude, they shouldn't be free to roam this country in the first place.
> 
> How can you have such a huge disconnect? The weapon is IRRELEVANT. The answer is NOT to further restrict the freedom of those who live here. Let us protect ourselves...and arrest or deport scumbags and KEEP THEM BEHIND BARS AND/OR OUT OF THE COUNTRY.
> 
> It's not rocket science. But it might as well be.
Click to expand...

Just like we did with those in Oregon.


----------



## JimBowie1958

koshergrl said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Because you are acting like one. You advocate for pulling in people for questioning people for having weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if they have joined a terrorist organization or made terrorist threats, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they have joined a terrorist organization or made terrorist threats, dude, they shouldn't be free to roam this country in the first place.
> 
> How can you have such a huge disconnect? The weapon is IRRELEVANT. The answer is NOT to further restrict the freedom of those who live here. Let us protect ourselves...and arrest or deport scumbags and KEEP THEM BEHIND BARS AND/OR OUT OF THE COUNTRY.
Click to expand...


Preventing them from legally buying a weapon at the point of sale is a hindrance that buys Law enforcement time to investigate and arrest the noted terrorist enemy agent.

That is valuable in and of itself.


----------



## koshergrl

JimBowie1958 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Because you are acting like one. You advocate for pulling in people for questioning people for having weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if they have joined a terrorist organization or made terrorist threats, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they have joined a terrorist organization or made terrorist threats, dude, they shouldn't be free to roam this country in the first place.
> 
> How can you have such a huge disconnect? The weapon is IRRELEVANT. The answer is NOT to further restrict the freedom of those who live here. Let us protect ourselves...and arrest or deport scumbags and KEEP THEM BEHIND BARS AND/OR OUT OF THE COUNTRY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Preventing them from legally buying a weapon at the point of sale is a hindrance that buys Law enforcement time to investigate and arrest the noted terrorist enemy agent.
> 
> That is valuable in and of itself.
Click to expand...

No, it's not.

"The gunman who murdered at least 50 people in a Florida nightclub early Sunday morning was a follower of a controversial gang leader-turned-bank robber who was released from prison last year despite warnings from prosecutors that he would recruit people to carry out violent acts, sources told FoxNews.com."

Orlando gunman tied to radical imam released from prison last year, say law enforcement sources | Fox News

Our admin is facilitating the release and importation of criminals into our society SPECIFICALLY so they will kill us, and give the feds the excuse to disarm us.


----------



## Coyote

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The killer carried an assault rifle and a pistol, making it as easy as shooting fish in a barrel and accumulate huge numbers of murdered victims.
> 
> Maybe one should ask - WHY does a person need an assault rifle?  WHY should he have been able to get it?  Same thing with the San Diego shooters - they had an arsonal and bullet proof armor.  We need to look at extremist ideology yes, but we also need to look at the factors that help to create such a huge death toll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know an assault rifle if you tripped over one.
> 
> Which of these rifle's is an assault rifle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one or both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the other one that she shoved up your asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So which one is the assault rifle or are both of them assault rifle's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could care less which one is - it's not up to me to make that determination.  The killer had one.  And he was able to rapidly kill a lot of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think all humans are as stupid as you are.
> 
> If a guy wants to kill people, he is going to kill them whether or not he has access to legal fire power. That's because people can make guns, they can make bombs, they can smuggle arms, they can build them in their basements.
> 
> You fucking imbecile. They exist. And you think the only people who should ever touch them are criminals and psychopaths. Die, or get out of the way. You're chaff.
Click to expand...


Did you say something?


----------



## JimBowie1958

koshergrl said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Because you are acting like one. You advocate for pulling in people for questioning people for having weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if they have joined a terrorist organization or made terrorist threats, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they have joined a terrorist organization or made terrorist threats, dude, they shouldn't be free to roam this country in the first place.
> 
> How can you have such a huge disconnect? The weapon is IRRELEVANT. The answer is NOT to further restrict the freedom of those who live here. Let us protect ourselves...and arrest or deport scumbags and KEEP THEM BEHIND BARS AND/OR OUT OF THE COUNTRY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Preventing them from legally buying a weapon at the point of sale is a hindrance that buys Law enforcement time to investigate and arrest the noted terrorist enemy agent.
> 
> That is valuable in and of itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not.
> 
> "The gunman who murdered at least 50 people in a Florida nightclub early Sunday morning was a follower of a controversial gang leader-turned-bank robber who was released from prison last year despite warnings from prosecutors that he would recruit people to carry out violent acts, sources told FoxNews.com."
> 
> Orlando gunman tied to radical imam released from prison last year, say law enforcement sources | Fox News
> 
> Our admin is facilitating the release and importation of criminals into our society SPECIFICALLY so they will kill us, and give the feds the excuse to disarm us.
Click to expand...

Simply because the Obama Regime is ignoring actionable data does not mean that that data or other similar useful data is in fact useless.

WTF are you jacking with me for when we are basically 99% in agreement?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

WillowTree said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A horrible day for Orlando, gay pride and U.S. history*
> 
> One year after celebrating the most joyous pride month in U.S. history with the Supreme Court ruling that legalized same-sex marriage in this country, the lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender (LGBT) community and the nation as a whole are now in mourning. As of this writing, at least 50 people are dead and 53 were injured when a madman unleashed hell inside a gay nightclub in the wee hours of Sunday, June 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really useful and appropriate to vilify Muslims when we really don't know what motivated this insanity.....and even if it was some bastardized interpretation of Islam, this does not represent Islam. Instead we should be thinking about the lives lost and the fact that he was able to acquire those weapons legally even though he was known to the FBI . Lets just cut the crap right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened in Orlando is a tragedy for Orlando, for Florida and for the nation. It will reignite the gun debate, for sure. Yet, it is a devastating blow to the LGBT community in America. Whether or not it turns out that the massacre at Pulse was solely motivated by anti-LGBT animus, gay people around the country will feel especially vulnerable during this Pride Month. One thing is clear, with the shocking toll killers with guns are racking up, we all must take care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. This is about gun grabbing for the left. Pure and simple.
Click to expand...

Bukk


WillowTree said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A horrible day for Orlando, gay pride and U.S. history*
> 
> One year after celebrating the most joyous pride month in U.S. history with the Supreme Court ruling that legalized same-sex marriage in this country, the lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender (LGBT) community and the nation as a whole are now in mourning. As of this writing, at least 50 people are dead and 53 were injured when a madman unleashed hell inside a gay nightclub in the wee hours of Sunday, June 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really useful and appropriate to vilify Muslims when we really don't know what motivated this insanity.....and even if it was some bastardized interpretation of Islam, this does not represent Islam. Instead we should be thinking about the lives lost and the fact that he was able to acquire those weapons legally even though he was known to the FBI . Lets just cut the crap right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened in Orlando is a tragedy for Orlando, for Florida and for the nation. It will reignite the gun debate, for sure. Yet, it is a devastating blow to the LGBT community in America. Whether or not it turns out that the massacre at Pulse was solely motivated by anti-LGBT animus, gay people around the country will feel especially vulnerable during this Pride Month. One thing is clear, with the shocking toll killers with guns are racking up, we all must take care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. This is about gun grabbing for the left. Pure and simple.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. No member of the public should have assault weapons! And while the emphasis has been on the fact that he was Muslim and inspired by ISIS, why isn't there more discussion about the fact that he was a mentally ill bigot that was likely inspired as much my non-Muslim  bigots as by Islam



> The hate behind the Orlando massacre
> 
> The Orlando massacre, dubbed the "deadliest mass shooting in US history", led to the instant repositioning of Islam as the civilisational enemy of the West.
> 
> Considering the target of the attack, media coverage redeployed the trope that Muslims are inherently and irredeemably homophobic.
> 
> This coverage glosses over the existence and disproportionate vulnerability of LGBTQ Muslims, and, as illustrated in the immediate aftermath of the Orlando massacre, labels the tragedy an act of terror instead of what it truly is - a horrific and unprecedented hate crime.





> *A homophobic hate crime*
> Judging from Omar Mateen's media portrait, which can only be incomplete at this stage, he seems to have dabbled in superficial religiosity in the couple of years leading up to his heinous act.
> 
> His sexism, however, was longstanding and violent, leaving the lasting impression that his was more of a hate crime than an act ordained by his religion.
> 
> This sexism was nurtured in a Southern US context where homophobic laws are being pushed by politicians and pundits following recent LGBTQ civil rights strides, spaces where queer People of Colour sit at the dangerous intersection of armed homophobia, xenophobia and racism, and occasionally, hostility toward LGBTQ people and lifestyles present within, but not exclusive to, Muslim American communities.


----------



## koshergrl

JimBowie1958 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Because you are acting like one. You advocate for pulling in people for questioning people for having weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if they have joined a terrorist organization or made terrorist threats, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they have joined a terrorist organization or made terrorist threats, dude, they shouldn't be free to roam this country in the first place.
> 
> How can you have such a huge disconnect? The weapon is IRRELEVANT. The answer is NOT to further restrict the freedom of those who live here. Let us protect ourselves...and arrest or deport scumbags and KEEP THEM BEHIND BARS AND/OR OUT OF THE COUNTRY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Preventing them from legally buying a weapon at the point of sale is a hindrance that buys Law enforcement time to investigate and arrest the noted terrorist enemy agent.
> 
> That is valuable in and of itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not.
> 
> "The gunman who murdered at least 50 people in a Florida nightclub early Sunday morning was a follower of a controversial gang leader-turned-bank robber who was released from prison last year despite warnings from prosecutors that he would recruit people to carry out violent acts, sources told FoxNews.com."
> 
> Orlando gunman tied to radical imam released from prison last year, say law enforcement sources | Fox News
> 
> Our admin is facilitating the release and importation of criminals into our society SPECIFICALLY so they will kill us, and give the feds the excuse to disarm us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simply because the Obama Regime is ignoring actionable data does not mean that that data or other similar useful data is in fact useless.
> 
> WTF are you jacking with me for when we are basically 99% in agreement?
Click to expand...

We aren't 99 percent in agreement if you have ever defended gun control rather than CRIMINAL and BORDER control....which you are.


----------



## koshergrl

Coyote said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know an assault rifle if you tripped over one.
> 
> Which of these rifle's is an assault rifle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one or both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the other one that she shoved up your asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So which one is the assault rifle or are both of them assault rifle's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could care less which one is - it's not up to me to make that determination.  The killer had one.  And he was able to rapidly kill a lot of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think all humans are as stupid as you are.
> 
> If a guy wants to kill people, he is going to kill them whether or not he has access to legal fire power. That's because people can make guns, they can make bombs, they can smuggle arms, they can build them in their basements.
> 
> You fucking imbecile. They exist. And you think the only people who should ever touch them are criminals and psychopaths. Die, or get out of the way. You're chaff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you say something?
Click to expand...

Say hi to your buddy:


----------



## Coyote

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the other one that she shoved up your asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So which one is the assault rifle or are both of them assault rifle's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could care less which one is - it's not up to me to make that determination.  The killer had one.  And he was able to rapidly kill a lot of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think all humans are as stupid as you are.
> 
> If a guy wants to kill people, he is going to kill them whether or not he has access to legal fire power. That's because people can make guns, they can make bombs, they can smuggle arms, they can build them in their basements.
> 
> You fucking imbecile. They exist. And you think the only people who should ever touch them are criminals and psychopaths. Die, or get out of the way. You're chaff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you say something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say hi to your buddy:
Click to expand...


You have strange taste in men.  I'm not interested.


----------



## koshergrl

"As long ago as 2005, the head of the Netherlands’ leading gay rights group said that, owing to the growth of Islam in Amsterdam, tolerance of gay people was “slipping away like sand through the fingers”; over the last 10 or 15 years, Dutch gays have fled the cities in droves to escape Muslim gay-bashing. In Norway, several high-profile Muslims have refused publicly to oppose executing gays, and when challenged on their views have gone on the offensive, demanding respect for orthodox Muslim beliefs. This past April, a poll established that 52 percent of British Muslims want homosexuality banned."

Brutal Realities


----------



## koshergrl

Fags and fag/muslim whores like coyote are the instruments of their own destruction.

Morons.


----------



## Coyote

koshergrl said:


> Fags and fag/muslim whores like coyote are the instruments of their own destruction.
> 
> Morons.



Islamobigot: check
Homobigot: check
Intelligence: ambiguous, insufficient data

Thank you for your participation in this internet survey KG.


----------



## TheOldSchool

koshergrl said:


> Fags and fag/muslim whores like coyote are the instruments of their own destruction.
> 
> Morons.


Allahu ackbar you despicable old c*nt


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game is to let everyone see what an idiot you are.
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so.  I'm not the one who was reduced to nothing but name calling, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't reduced to anything. I pointed out the stupidity of a comment you made, your ass got puckered up and then you tried to save face by telling me I was whining, losing, leaving etc. etc.
> 
> The game is to let everyone see what an idiot you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't point out shit moron.  My comment was that banning Muslims, and worrying about vetting Muslim immigrants for possible terrorist affiliations does nothing to prevent the children of Muslims -  *who were not terrorists - * children who were *born in the United States*, and are *American Citizens*, from being radicalized.  You posted some bullshit about how Mateen had been questioned by the FBI - which has nothing to do with the vetting of immigrant Muslims, or with banning Muslims - as if that had some relevance.
> 
> You have yet to explain how the FBI interviews have anything to do with the vetting of Muslims, or the banning of Muslims, which was what my post was about.  Instead all you have done is call me "motormouth" a "creep", and an "idiot".
> 
> As I said: retard reduced to nothing but name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pointed out your stupidity and will do so again. Your tirade was:
> 
> "What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS. The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.
> 
> So, again, we should ban all Muslim terrorists, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!"
> 
> So I said the was interviewed by the FBI three times and not for being the son of immigrants. Meaning there was some other reason than what your idiotic rant was going on about.
> 
> Have a child walk you through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating your stupidity doesn't make it any less stupid.
> 
> JimBowie1958 said, and I quote, "*Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense*; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal."
> 
> Which prompted me to point out, "What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS. *The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.*
> 
> So, again, *we should ban all Muslim terrorists*, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!"
> 
> Notice the parts i highlighted?  They would be the relevant points of the conversation.  So, again, retard, what does your stupid red herring about the FBI interviews with Mateen have to do with the conversation that was going on?
Click to expand...

Your point was stupid. He was on a watch list for reasons other than immigration.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Lets be certain we dont demonize and enflame the peaceful little darlings.......

We dont want to create any more of those animals..... Lol


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so.  I'm not the one who was reduced to nothing but name calling, retard.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't reduced to anything. I pointed out the stupidity of a comment you made, your ass got puckered up and then you tried to save face by telling me I was whining, losing, leaving etc. etc.
> 
> The game is to let everyone see what an idiot you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't point out shit moron.  My comment was that banning Muslims, and worrying about vetting Muslim immigrants for possible terrorist affiliations does nothing to prevent the children of Muslims -  *who were not terrorists - * children who were *born in the United States*, and are *American Citizens*, from being radicalized.  You posted some bullshit about how Mateen had been questioned by the FBI - which has nothing to do with the vetting of immigrant Muslims, or with banning Muslims - as if that had some relevance.
> 
> You have yet to explain how the FBI interviews have anything to do with the vetting of Muslims, or the banning of Muslims, which was what my post was about.  Instead all you have done is call me "motormouth" a "creep", and an "idiot".
> 
> As I said: retard reduced to nothing but name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pointed out your stupidity and will do so again. Your tirade was:
> 
> "What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS. The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.
> 
> So, again, we should ban all Muslim terrorists, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!"
> 
> So I said the was interviewed by the FBI three times and not for being the son of immigrants. Meaning there was some other reason than what your idiotic rant was going on about.
> 
> Have a child walk you through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating your stupidity doesn't make it any less stupid.
> 
> JimBowie1958 said, and I quote, "*Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense*; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal."
> 
> Which prompted me to point out, "What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS. *The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.*
> 
> So, again, *we should ban all Muslim terrorists*, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!"
> 
> Notice the parts i highlighted?  They would be the relevant points of the conversation.  So, again, retard, what does your stupid red herring about the FBI interviews with Mateen have to do with the conversation that was going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point was stupid. *He was on a watch list for reasons other than immigration.*
Click to expand...

Except that's a lie.  He was *interviewed* by the FBI.  He was never, at any time, on any "watch list".  The only stupidity here is you posting shit that isn't true, and is irrelevant to the discussion. Well, that and JimBowie's stupid comment about immigration.


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't reduced to anything. I pointed out the stupidity of a comment you made, your ass got puckered up and then you tried to save face by telling me I was whining, losing, leaving etc. etc.
> 
> The game is to let everyone see what an idiot you are.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't point out shit moron.  My comment was that banning Muslims, and worrying about vetting Muslim immigrants for possible terrorist affiliations does nothing to prevent the children of Muslims -  *who were not terrorists - * children who were *born in the United States*, and are *American Citizens*, from being radicalized.  You posted some bullshit about how Mateen had been questioned by the FBI - which has nothing to do with the vetting of immigrant Muslims, or with banning Muslims - as if that had some relevance.
> 
> You have yet to explain how the FBI interviews have anything to do with the vetting of Muslims, or the banning of Muslims, which was what my post was about.  Instead all you have done is call me "motormouth" a "creep", and an "idiot".
> 
> As I said: retard reduced to nothing but name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pointed out your stupidity and will do so again. Your tirade was:
> 
> "What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS. The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.
> 
> So, again, we should ban all Muslim terrorists, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!"
> 
> So I said the was interviewed by the FBI three times and not for being the son of immigrants. Meaning there was some other reason than what your idiotic rant was going on about.
> 
> Have a child walk you through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating your stupidity doesn't make it any less stupid.
> 
> JimBowie1958 said, and I quote, "*Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense*; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal."
> 
> Which prompted me to point out, "What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS. *The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.*
> 
> So, again, *we should ban all Muslim terrorists*, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!"
> 
> Notice the parts i highlighted?  They would be the relevant points of the conversation.  So, again, retard, what does your stupid red herring about the FBI interviews with Mateen have to do with the conversation that was going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point was stupid. *He was on a watch list for reasons other than immigration.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that's a lie.  He was *interviewed* by the FBI.  He was never, at any time, on any "watch list".  The only stupidity here is you posting shit that isn't true, and is irrelevant to the discussion. Well, that and JimBowie's stupid comment about immigration.
Click to expand...

I responded to your comment, twerp. LOL, read it and weep, Sugartits:

Omar Mateen was taken off a terrorist watch list, but keeping him on it wouldn't have stopped him from buying guns
*Omar Mateen was taken off a terrorist watch list, but keeping him on it wouldn't have stopped him from buying guns*

*Omar Mateen was placed on a terrorist watch list maintained by the FBI when its agents questioned him in 2013 and 2014 about potential ties to terrorism, according to U.S. law enforcement officials who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss the case.*


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't point out shit moron.  My comment was that banning Muslims, and worrying about vetting Muslim immigrants for possible terrorist affiliations does nothing to prevent the children of Muslims -  *who were not terrorists - * children who were *born in the United States*, and are *American Citizens*, from being radicalized.  You posted some bullshit about how Mateen had been questioned by the FBI - which has nothing to do with the vetting of immigrant Muslims, or with banning Muslims - as if that had some relevance.
> 
> You have yet to explain how the FBI interviews have anything to do with the vetting of Muslims, or the banning of Muslims, which was what my post was about.  Instead all you have done is call me "motormouth" a "creep", and an "idiot".
> 
> As I said: retard reduced to nothing but name calling.
> 
> 
> 
> I pointed out your stupidity and will do so again. Your tirade was:
> 
> "What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS. The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.
> 
> So, again, we should ban all Muslim terrorists, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!"
> 
> So I said the was interviewed by the FBI three times and not for being the son of immigrants. Meaning there was some other reason than what your idiotic rant was going on about.
> 
> Have a child walk you through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating your stupidity doesn't make it any less stupid.
> 
> JimBowie1958 said, and I quote, "*Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense*; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal."
> 
> Which prompted me to point out, "What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS. *The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.*
> 
> So, again, *we should ban all Muslim terrorists*, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!"
> 
> Notice the parts i highlighted?  They would be the relevant points of the conversation.  So, again, retard, what does your stupid red herring about the FBI interviews with Mateen have to do with the conversation that was going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point was stupid. *He was on a watch list for reasons other than immigration.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that's a lie.  He was *interviewed* by the FBI.  He was never, at any time, on any "watch list".  The only stupidity here is you posting shit that isn't true, and is irrelevant to the discussion. Well, that and JimBowie's stupid comment about immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I responded to your comment, twerp.
Click to expand...

Yes, you, liar.  You responded to my comment with a lie. "He was on a watch list..."  No.  he wasn't.  That was a lie.  Calling me a twerp does not make your lie any less untrue.

Nor is it relevant to the immigration stupidity presented by JimBowie, to which I was responding.


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pointed out your stupidity and will do so again. Your tirade was:
> 
> "What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS. The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.
> 
> So, again, we should ban all Muslim terrorists, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!"
> 
> So I said the was interviewed by the FBI three times and not for being the son of immigrants. Meaning there was some other reason than what your idiotic rant was going on about.
> 
> Have a child walk you through it.
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating your stupidity doesn't make it any less stupid.
> 
> JimBowie1958 said, and I quote, "*Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense*; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal."
> 
> Which prompted me to point out, "What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS. *The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.*
> 
> So, again, *we should ban all Muslim terrorists*, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!"
> 
> Notice the parts i highlighted?  They would be the relevant points of the conversation.  So, again, retard, what does your stupid red herring about the FBI interviews with Mateen have to do with the conversation that was going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point was stupid. *He was on a watch list for reasons other than immigration.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that's a lie.  He was *interviewed* by the FBI.  He was never, at any time, on any "watch list".  The only stupidity here is you posting shit that isn't true, and is irrelevant to the discussion. Well, that and JimBowie's stupid comment about immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I responded to your comment, twerp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you, liar.  You responded to my comment with a lie. "He was on a watch list..."  No.  he wasn't.  That was a lie.  Calling me a twerp does not make your lie any less untrue.
Click to expand...

See above, Sugartits.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating your stupidity doesn't make it any less stupid.
> 
> JimBowie1958 said, and I quote, "*Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense*; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal."
> 
> Which prompted me to point out, "What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS. *The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.*
> 
> So, again, *we should ban all Muslim terrorists*, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!"
> 
> Notice the parts i highlighted?  They would be the relevant points of the conversation.  So, again, retard, what does your stupid red herring about the FBI interviews with Mateen have to do with the conversation that was going on?
> 
> 
> 
> Your point was stupid. *He was on a watch list for reasons other than immigration.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that's a lie.  He was *interviewed* by the FBI.  He was never, at any time, on any "watch list".  The only stupidity here is you posting shit that isn't true, and is irrelevant to the discussion. Well, that and JimBowie's stupid comment about immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I responded to your comment, twerp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you, liar.  You responded to my comment with a lie. "He was on a watch list..."  No.  he wasn't.  That was a lie.  Calling me a twerp does not make your lie any less untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See above, Sugartits.
Click to expand...

Nothing you posted, cupcake, validates your lie that Mateen was "...on a watch list..."  Having been interviewed by the FBI is not the same as being placed on a watch list.  I do, however stand corrected.  He was, *once,* on a watch list.  However he was not at the time of the shooting.

Omar Mateen was placed on a terrorist watch list maintained by the FBI when its agents questioned him in 2013 and 2014 about potential ties to terrorism, according to U.S. law enforcement officials who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss the case.

*He was subsequently removed from that database after the FBI closed its two investigations*, one official said.​
So, what?  Because he was, at one time, placed on a Federal watchlist, *and subsequently cleared of any suspicious activity*, he should forever be considered a threat, and kept under surveillance? Or, are you suggesting he should have been thrown out of the country, just because the FBI questioned him?


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your point was stupid. *He was on a watch list for reasons other than immigration.*
> 
> 
> 
> Except that's a lie.  He was *interviewed* by the FBI.  He was never, at any time, on any "watch list".  The only stupidity here is you posting shit that isn't true, and is irrelevant to the discussion. Well, that and JimBowie's stupid comment about immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I responded to your comment, twerp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you, liar.  You responded to my comment with a lie. "He was on a watch list..."  No.  he wasn't.  That was a lie.  Calling me a twerp does not make your lie any less untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See above, Sugartits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you posted, cupcake, validates your lie that Mateen was "...on a watch list..."  Having been interviewed by the FBI is not the same as being placed on a watch list.  I do, however stand corrected.  He was, *once,* on a watch list.  However he was not at the time of the shooting.
> 
> Omar Mateen was placed on a terrorist watch list maintained by the FBI when its agents questioned him in 2013 and 2014 about potential ties to terrorism, according to U.S. law enforcement officials who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss the case.
> 
> *He was subsequently removed from that database after the FBI closed its two investigations*, one official said.​
> So, what?  Because he was, at one time, placed on a Federal watchlist, *and subsequently cleared of any suspicious activity*, he should forever be considered a threat, and kept under surveillance? Or, are you suggesting he should have been thrown out of the country, just because the FBI questioned him?
Click to expand...

What do you mean so what? You said he wasn't on a watch list. He was. You keep proven what a dumbfuck you are, so much so you keep digging your hole.

LOL


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that's a lie.  He was *interviewed* by the FBI.  He was never, at any time, on any "watch list".  The only stupidity here is you posting shit that isn't true, and is irrelevant to the discussion. Well, that and JimBowie's stupid comment about immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> I responded to your comment, twerp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you, liar.  You responded to my comment with a lie. "He was on a watch list..."  No.  he wasn't.  That was a lie.  Calling me a twerp does not make your lie any less untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See above, Sugartits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you posted, cupcake, validates your lie that Mateen was "...on a watch list..."  Having been interviewed by the FBI is not the same as being placed on a watch list.  I do, however stand corrected.  He was, *once,* on a watch list.  However he was not at the time of the shooting.
> 
> Omar Mateen was placed on a terrorist watch list maintained by the FBI when its agents questioned him in 2013 and 2014 about potential ties to terrorism, according to U.S. law enforcement officials who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss the case.
> 
> *He was subsequently removed from that database after the FBI closed its two investigations*, one official said.​
> So, what?  Because he was, at one time, placed on a Federal watchlist, *and subsequently cleared of any suspicious activity*, he should forever be considered a threat, and kept under surveillance? Or, are you suggesting he should have been thrown out of the country, just because the FBI questioned him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? You said he wasn't on a watch list. He was. You keep proven what a dumbfuck you are, so much so you keep digging your hole.
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

Not at the time of the shooting.  So, your observation is irrelevant, and meaningless.  Congratulations for being correct about an irrelevant, and meaningless factoid.

Moving on...


----------



## charwin95

JimBowie1958 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so? There needs to be a legitimate reason to outlaw something or it is constitutionally protected. Making liberals feel good isn't a legitimate reason.
> 
> 
> 
> All the people who die or are injured every year from gunshots aren't a legitimate reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Untill they ban cars for being used to kill over 50k people a year, dont touch my fucking guns or ammo, libtard.
Click to expand...


No one is pulling your gun or touch your gun. Law abiding citizens like you can still buy GUNS ......... Hillary and Obama never said .......... They will yank your guns or stop you from buying guns. 
I don't understand your or other problems.


----------



## saveliberty

What I see:

PC is getting in the way of proper surveillance and identification of possible terror suspects. 

The FBI is not getting notified when suspects buy guns, why is that?

The police will wait, if they deem a bomb could be involved.  Any guesses how many new terrorists will claim a bomb?

So...if the FBI can't help you and the police will wait, who does that leave to get you out of a mass shooting?   Yourself and your trusty gun.


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I responded to your comment, twerp.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you, liar.  You responded to my comment with a lie. "He was on a watch list..."  No.  he wasn't.  That was a lie.  Calling me a twerp does not make your lie any less untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See above, Sugartits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you posted, cupcake, validates your lie that Mateen was "...on a watch list..."  Having been interviewed by the FBI is not the same as being placed on a watch list.  I do, however stand corrected.  He was, *once,* on a watch list.  However he was not at the time of the shooting.
> 
> Omar Mateen was placed on a terrorist watch list maintained by the FBI when its agents questioned him in 2013 and 2014 about potential ties to terrorism, according to U.S. law enforcement officials who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss the case.
> 
> *He was subsequently removed from that database after the FBI closed its two investigations*, one official said.​
> So, what?  Because he was, at one time, placed on a Federal watchlist, *and subsequently cleared of any suspicious activity*, he should forever be considered a threat, and kept under surveillance? Or, are you suggesting he should have been thrown out of the country, just because the FBI questioned him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? You said he wasn't on a watch list. He was. You keep proven what a dumbfuck you are, so much so you keep digging your hole.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at the time of the shooting.  So, your observation is irrelevant, and meaningless.  Congratulations for being correct about an irrelevant, and meaningless factoid.
> 
> Moving on...
Click to expand...

You're trying to move the goal posts. The hallmark of a loser.


----------



## Political Junky

bodecea said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> not surprising the coon lowers the flag. he doesn't lower the flag to half mast for Americans defending their country who died in combat, but he lowers it for people in a
> bar who died getting teabagged.  Or is the half mast a sign of submission to Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> The what lowers the flag?
Click to expand...

Uh huh, I'm sure he'll tell you he's not a racist. LOL


----------



## Coyote

I don't think PC has anything to do with it.



saveliberty said:


> What I see:
> 
> PC is getting in the way of proper surveillance and identification of possible terror suspects.



Do you have any specific evidence that PC was involved in this?



> The FBI is not getting notified when suspects buy guns, why is that?



For one - as I understand it, he isn't/wasn't a suspect.  He was investigated, but nothing actionable was found.  So the question here is - do we change the way this is done?  Are we willing to accept less in the way of evidence and what will that do to our rights as citizens?

What law exists that notifies the FBI when a non-criminal purchases a gun?  Are people on terrorist watch lists flagged when they purchase guns? (this is an area of the law that I'm unfamiliar with).

Personally, I kind of think that there should be a red flag when large amounts of certain types of ammo and weapons are purchased or...maybe specific types of weapons (for example - how was the San Diego shooter able to amass such an arsonal?  Ans - it was legal.)


----------



## saveliberty

charwin95 said:


> No one is pulling your gun or touch your gun. Law abiding citizens like you can still buy GUNS ......... Hillary and Obama never said .......... They will yank your guns or stop you from buying guns.
> I don't understand your or other problems.



Would a new law help the FBI find out when current or past terror suspects are buying guns?

Will another law put more protection in gay bars? 

Can a new law make it easier for citizens to buy a gun to protect themselves from terrorists when the police wait outside?


----------



## saveliberty

Coyote said:


> I don't think PC has anything to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I see:
> 
> PC is getting in the way of proper surveillance and identification of possible terror suspects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any specific evidence that PC was involved in this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI is not getting notified when suspects buy guns, why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For one - as I understand it, he isn't/wasn't a suspect.  He was investigated, but nothing actionable was found.  So the question here is - do we change the way this is done?  Are we willing to accept less in the way of evidence and what will that do to our rights as citizens?
> 
> What law exists that notifies the FBI when a non-criminal purchases a gun?  Are people on terrorist watch lists flagged when they purchase guns? (this is an area of the law that I'm unfamiliar with).
> 
> Personally, I kind of think that there should be a red flag when large amounts of certain types of ammo and weapons are purchased or...maybe specific types of weapons (for example - how was the San Diego shooter able to amass such an arsonal?  Ans - it was legal.)
Click to expand...


The Obama administration appears to have a terrorist “hands off” list that permits individuals with extremist ties to enter the country, according to internal Department of Homeland Security (DHS) documents obtained by a United States Senator.

It’s unimaginable that any government would do this, but it seems like the Obama administration is constantly breaking new ground. The disturbing details of this secret initiative were made public this week by Iowa Senator Chuck Grassley, who has obtained DHS electronic mail discussing what could be a terrorist “hands off” list. The exchange includes a 2012 email chain between U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) and U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) asking whether to admit an individual with ties to various terrorist groups. The individual had scheduled an upcoming flight into the U.S., according to an announcement issued by the senator.

DHS Emails Reveal U.S. May Have Terrorist “Hands Off” List  - Judicial Watch


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you, liar.  You responded to my comment with a lie. "He was on a watch list..."  No.  he wasn't.  That was a lie.  Calling me a twerp does not make your lie any less untrue.
> 
> 
> 
> See above, Sugartits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you posted, cupcake, validates your lie that Mateen was "...on a watch list..."  Having been interviewed by the FBI is not the same as being placed on a watch list.  I do, however stand corrected.  He was, *once,* on a watch list.  However he was not at the time of the shooting.
> 
> Omar Mateen was placed on a terrorist watch list maintained by the FBI when its agents questioned him in 2013 and 2014 about potential ties to terrorism, according to U.S. law enforcement officials who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss the case.
> 
> *He was subsequently removed from that database after the FBI closed its two investigations*, one official said.​
> So, what?  Because he was, at one time, placed on a Federal watchlist, *and subsequently cleared of any suspicious activity*, he should forever be considered a threat, and kept under surveillance? Or, are you suggesting he should have been thrown out of the country, just because the FBI questioned him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? You said he wasn't on a watch list. He was. You keep proven what a dumbfuck you are, so much so you keep digging your hole.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at the time of the shooting.  So, your observation is irrelevant, and meaningless.  Congratulations for being correct about an irrelevant, and meaningless factoid.
> 
> Moving on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're trying to move the goal posts. The hallmark of a loser.
Click to expand...

How am I trying to move the goal posts?  My response to you has been the same ever since you started this stupidity.  The discussion I was having with JimBowie was based on his stupid comment about Immigration, as if banning Muslims from coming into this country would, somehow, have prevented this shooting.  When I pointed out that this was a US citizen, and that this US Citizen's parents are not, were not, were never, and were never suspected of having any ties with any terrorist, or radical Islamic organization, and that his comment was tantamount to wanting to keep Muslims out of the country, not for what they might do, but for what their, as yet unborn, children might possibly, maybe, someday do, you interjected with your comment about how Mateen was interviewed by the FBI three times (It was twice, according to the FBI), as if that somehow had relevance to my response to JimBowie's ignorant immigration comment.  You then changed your argument to "He was on a watchlist", by which I presume you meant he was on a watchlist , at the time of the shooting.  That is not true.  It *is* true that he *was*, at one time, on a watch list, *then removed when he was determined to not be a threat.  *This is also irrelevant to my response to JimBowie's ignorant immigration comment.

Since my position, from the start of this stupid exchange with you has been that your comments are irrelevant, and meaningless, and my position is *still* that your comments are irrelevant, and meaningless, how, exactly have I "moved the goal posts"?


----------



## Coyote

saveliberty said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think PC has anything to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I see:
> 
> PC is getting in the way of proper surveillance and identification of possible terror suspects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any specific evidence that PC was involved in this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI is not getting notified when suspects buy guns, why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For one - as I understand it, he isn't/wasn't a suspect.  He was investigated, but nothing actionable was found.  So the question here is - do we change the way this is done?  Are we willing to accept less in the way of evidence and what will that do to our rights as citizens?
> 
> What law exists that notifies the FBI when a non-criminal purchases a gun?  Are people on terrorist watch lists flagged when they purchase guns? (this is an area of the law that I'm unfamiliar with).
> 
> Personally, I kind of think that there should be a red flag when large amounts of certain types of ammo and weapons are purchased or...maybe specific types of weapons (for example - how was the San Diego shooter able to amass such an arsonal?  Ans - it was legal.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Obama administration appears to have a terrorist “hands off” list that permits individuals with extremist ties to enter the country, according to internal Department of Homeland Security (DHS) documents obtained by a United States Senator.
> 
> It’s unimaginable that any government would do this, but it seems like the Obama administration is constantly breaking new ground. The disturbing details of this secret initiative were made public this week by Iowa Senator Chuck Grassley, who has obtained DHS electronic mail discussing what could be a terrorist “hands off” list. The exchange includes a 2012 email chain between U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) and U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) asking whether to admit an individual with ties to various terrorist groups. The individual had scheduled an upcoming flight into the U.S., according to an announcement issued by the senator.
> 
> DHS Emails Reveal U.S. May Have Terrorist “Hands Off” List  - Judicial Watch
Click to expand...


There is a lot of ambiguity here....it's couched with "appears to be" "may have", 
could be" and no named sources.  It also describes one, unnamed individual only, who is "believed to be" associated with terrorists.  There seems to be some concern with "scrubbing" names off terrorist watch lists but I don't see why - if it's found they no longer have reason to be suspected, they should be scrubbed.  I can't find anything mainstream on this.


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> See above, Sugartits.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you posted, cupcake, validates your lie that Mateen was "...on a watch list..."  Having been interviewed by the FBI is not the same as being placed on a watch list.  I do, however stand corrected.  He was, *once,* on a watch list.  However he was not at the time of the shooting.
> 
> Omar Mateen was placed on a terrorist watch list maintained by the FBI when its agents questioned him in 2013 and 2014 about potential ties to terrorism, according to U.S. law enforcement officials who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss the case.
> 
> *He was subsequently removed from that database after the FBI closed its two investigations*, one official said.​
> So, what?  Because he was, at one time, placed on a Federal watchlist, *and subsequently cleared of any suspicious activity*, he should forever be considered a threat, and kept under surveillance? Or, are you suggesting he should have been thrown out of the country, just because the FBI questioned him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? You said he wasn't on a watch list. He was. You keep proven what a dumbfuck you are, so much so you keep digging your hole.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at the time of the shooting.  So, your observation is irrelevant, and meaningless.  Congratulations for being correct about an irrelevant, and meaningless factoid.
> 
> Moving on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're trying to move the goal posts. The hallmark of a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I trying to move the goal posts?  My response to you has been the same ever since you started this stupidity.  The discussion I was having with JimBowie was based on his stupid comment about Immigration, as if banning Muslims from coming into this country would, somehow, have prevented this shooting.  When I pointed out that this was a US citizen, and that this US Citizen's parents are not, were not, were never, and were never suspected of having any ties with any terrorist, or radical Islamic organization, and that his comment was tantamount to wanting to keep Muslims out of the country, not for what they might do, but for what their, as yet unborn, children might possibly, maybe, someday do, you interjected with your comment about how Mateen was interviewed by the FBI three times (It was twice, according to the FBI), as if that somehow had relevance to my response to JimBowie's ignorant immigration comment.  You then changed your argument to "He was on a watchlist", by which I presume you meant he was on a watchlist , at the time of the shooting.  That is not true.  It *is* true that he *was*, at one time, on a watch list, *then removed when he was determined to not be a threat.  *This is also irrelevant to my response to JimBowie's ignorant immigration comment.
> 
> Since my position, from the start of this stupid exchange with you has been that your comments are irrelevant, and meaningless, and my position is *still* that your comments are irrelevant, and meaningless, how, exactly have I "moved the goal posts"?
Click to expand...

I didn't say what you want me to have said. I said he was on  a watch list and interviewed for a reason, it had nothing to do with immigration. You said he wasn't on a list. You make stupid comments then false comments then dance around in victory. You are a special kind of stupid.


----------



## Slyhunter

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't point out shit moron.  My comment was that banning Muslims, and worrying about vetting Muslim immigrants for possible terrorist affiliations does nothing to prevent the children of Muslims -  *who were not terrorists - * children who were *born in the United States*, and are *American Citizens*, from being radicalized.  You posted some bullshit about how Mateen had been questioned by the FBI - which has nothing to do with the vetting of immigrant Muslims, or with banning Muslims - as if that had some relevance.
> 
> You have yet to explain how the FBI interviews have anything to do with the vetting of Muslims, or the banning of Muslims, which was what my post was about.  Instead all you have done is call me "motormouth" a "creep", and an "idiot".
> 
> As I said: retard reduced to nothing but name calling.
> 
> 
> 
> I pointed out your stupidity and will do so again. Your tirade was:
> 
> "What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS. The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.
> 
> So, again, we should ban all Muslim terrorists, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!"
> 
> So I said the was interviewed by the FBI three times and not for being the son of immigrants. Meaning there was some other reason than what your idiotic rant was going on about.
> 
> Have a child walk you through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating your stupidity doesn't make it any less stupid.
> 
> JimBowie1958 said, and I quote, "*Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense*; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal."
> 
> Which prompted me to point out, "What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS. *The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.*
> 
> So, again, *we should ban all Muslim terrorists*, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!"
> 
> Notice the parts i highlighted?  They would be the relevant points of the conversation.  So, again, retard, what does your stupid red herring about the FBI interviews with Mateen have to do with the conversation that was going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point was stupid. *He was on a watch list for reasons other than immigration.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that's a lie.  He was *interviewed* by the FBI.  He was never, at any time, on any "watch list".  The only stupidity here is you posting shit that isn't true, and is irrelevant to the discussion. Well, that and JimBowie's stupid comment about immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I responded to your comment, twerp. LOL, read it and weep, Sugartits:
> 
> Omar Mateen was taken off a terrorist watch list, but keeping him on it wouldn't have stopped him from buying guns
> *Omar Mateen was taken off a terrorist watch list, but keeping him on it wouldn't have stopped him from buying guns*
> 
> *Omar Mateen was placed on a terrorist watch list maintained by the FBI when its agents questioned him in 2013 and 2014 about potential ties to terrorism, according to U.S. law enforcement officials who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss the case.*
Click to expand...

What was somebody on the terrorist watch list doing working as a Security Guard? G4S hiring practices need to be investigated.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you posted, cupcake, validates your lie that Mateen was "...on a watch list..."  Having been interviewed by the FBI is not the same as being placed on a watch list.  I do, however stand corrected.  He was, *once,* on a watch list.  However he was not at the time of the shooting.
> 
> Omar Mateen was placed on a terrorist watch list maintained by the FBI when its agents questioned him in 2013 and 2014 about potential ties to terrorism, according to U.S. law enforcement officials who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss the case.
> 
> *He was subsequently removed from that database after the FBI closed its two investigations*, one official said.​
> So, what?  Because he was, at one time, placed on a Federal watchlist, *and subsequently cleared of any suspicious activity*, he should forever be considered a threat, and kept under surveillance? Or, are you suggesting he should have been thrown out of the country, just because the FBI questioned him?
> 
> 
> 
> So what? You said he wasn't on a watch list. He was. You keep proven what a dumbfuck you are, so much so you keep digging your hole.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at the time of the shooting.  So, your observation is irrelevant, and meaningless.  Congratulations for being correct about an irrelevant, and meaningless factoid.
> 
> Moving on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're trying to move the goal posts. The hallmark of a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I trying to move the goal posts?  My response to you has been the same ever since you started this stupidity.  The discussion I was having with JimBowie was based on his stupid comment about Immigration, as if banning Muslims from coming into this country would, somehow, have prevented this shooting.  When I pointed out that this was a US citizen, and that this US Citizen's parents are not, were not, were never, and were never suspected of having any ties with any terrorist, or radical Islamic organization, and that his comment was tantamount to wanting to keep Muslims out of the country, not for what they might do, but for what their, as yet unborn, children might possibly, maybe, someday do, you interjected with your comment about how Mateen was interviewed by the FBI three times (It was twice, according to the FBI), as if that somehow had relevance to my response to JimBowie's ignorant immigration comment.  You then changed your argument to "He was on a watchlist", by which I presume you meant he was on a watchlist , at the time of the shooting.  That is not true.  It *is* true that he *was*, at one time, on a watch list, *then removed when he was determined to not be a threat.  *This is also irrelevant to my response to JimBowie's ignorant immigration comment.
> 
> Since my position, from the start of this stupid exchange with you has been that your comments are irrelevant, and meaningless, and my position is *still* that your comments are irrelevant, and meaningless, how, exactly have I "moved the goal posts"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say what you want me to have said. I said he was on  a watch list and interviewed for a reason, it had nothing to do with immigration. You said he wasn't on a list. You make stupid comments then false comments then dance around in victory. You are a special kind of stupid.
Click to expand...

...*and removed for not being a threat*.  You keep leaving that part out, so that your meaningless trivia of "he was on a watch list" sounds current, and important.

Lemme make you feel better.

Yes.  he was on a watchlist, at one time.  You were correct.

Yes, he was interviewed by the FBI.  You were correct.

Now that I have sufficiently stroked your ego, will you tell us what either of those pieces of information has to do with JimBowie's comment about immigration, or my response to it?


----------



## Czernobog

Slyhunter said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pointed out your stupidity and will do so again. Your tirade was:
> 
> "What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS. The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.
> 
> So, again, we should ban all Muslim terrorists, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!"
> 
> So I said the was interviewed by the FBI three times and not for being the son of immigrants. Meaning there was some other reason than what your idiotic rant was going on about.
> 
> Have a child walk you through it.
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating your stupidity doesn't make it any less stupid.
> 
> JimBowie1958 said, and I quote, "*Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense*; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal."
> 
> Which prompted me to point out, "What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS. *The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.*
> 
> So, again, *we should ban all Muslim terrorists*, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!"
> 
> Notice the parts i highlighted?  They would be the relevant points of the conversation.  So, again, retard, what does your stupid red herring about the FBI interviews with Mateen have to do with the conversation that was going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point was stupid. *He was on a watch list for reasons other than immigration.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that's a lie.  He was *interviewed* by the FBI.  He was never, at any time, on any "watch list".  The only stupidity here is you posting shit that isn't true, and is irrelevant to the discussion. Well, that and JimBowie's stupid comment about immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I responded to your comment, twerp. LOL, read it and weep, Sugartits:
> 
> Omar Mateen was taken off a terrorist watch list, but keeping him on it wouldn't have stopped him from buying guns
> *Omar Mateen was taken off a terrorist watch list, but keeping him on it wouldn't have stopped him from buying guns*
> 
> *Omar Mateen was placed on a terrorist watch list maintained by the FBI when its agents questioned him in 2013 and 2014 about potential ties to terrorism, according to U.S. law enforcement officials who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss the case.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was somebody on the terrorist watch list doing working as a Security Guard? G4S hiring practices need to be investigated.
Click to expand...

Because he wasn't on the terrorist watch list *at that time*.  See, that's the part that Iceweasel doesn't want anyone knowing, so that her "he was on a watch list' sounds much more ominous than it was.  He *was* on a terrorist watch list.  He was subsequently interviewed by the FBI, and determined not to be a credible threat, and was *removed* from the terrorist watch list.  Thus, at the time of his employment, he was *on. no.  Watch list*.

Apparently, Iceweasel thinks that if the FBI ever questions you, even if they determine you are not a threat, that shouldn't matter.  You should be placed on a no fly list, terrorist watch list, and placed under permanent surveillance for the rest of your life.


----------



## Mudda

Iceweasel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what the FFs wanted, they would have protected ammo. They didn't. Case closed.
> But your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons is duly noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Your rodent brain is closed. Arms require ammunition to be functional. The founders knew a thing or two about forearms, you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your desire to take my rights away by using this crisis is duly noted. Twisted and pathetic as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't need assault weapons, but your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get to decide what I need. You don't have the need to run your yap, yet you do.
Click to expand...

Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.


----------



## Mudda

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the people who die or are injured every year from gunshots aren't a legitimate reason?
> 
> 
> 
> No. Lot's of people drive drunk and kill people but I still want to drive. I also want the right to defend myself. Hurting lib butt is not a legitimate concern for any reasonable person, otherwise the 2nd Amendment would not have been written. Arms includes ammo, otherwise they are just paper weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at least you're honest.  you want your gun, and your armor piercing ammunition to kill people.  I don't agree that the second amendment as intended to allows for unrestricted access to any weapon, or any ammunition, but I do respect your honesty about why you want it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to be able to kill the right people if needed. I don't want to curl up into a urine soaked fetal ball like you if that time comes. And nobody said anything about unrestricted anything. If you don't want a gun don't buy one, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO As if Islamic terrorists need access to weapons from the people they end up murdering.. You leftists are insane freaks. LOL A laugh a minute.
Click to expand...

Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.


----------



## Mudda

JimBowie1958 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so? There needs to be a legitimate reason to outlaw something or it is constitutionally protected. Making liberals feel good isn't a legitimate reason.
> 
> 
> 
> All the people who die or are injured every year from gunshots aren't a legitimate reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Untill they ban cars for being used to kill over 50k people a year, dont touch my fucking guns or ammo, libtard.
Click to expand...

Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating your stupidity doesn't make it any less stupid.
> 
> JimBowie1958 said, and I quote, "*Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense*; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal."
> 
> Which prompted me to point out, "What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS. *The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.*
> 
> So, again, *we should ban all Muslim terrorists*, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!"
> 
> Notice the parts i highlighted?  They would be the relevant points of the conversation.  So, again, retard, what does your stupid red herring about the FBI interviews with Mateen have to do with the conversation that was going on?
> 
> 
> 
> Your point was stupid. *He was on a watch list for reasons other than immigration.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that's a lie.  He was *interviewed* by the FBI.  He was never, at any time, on any "watch list".  The only stupidity here is you posting shit that isn't true, and is irrelevant to the discussion. Well, that and JimBowie's stupid comment about immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I responded to your comment, twerp. LOL, read it and weep, Sugartits:
> 
> Omar Mateen was taken off a terrorist watch list, but keeping him on it wouldn't have stopped him from buying guns
> *Omar Mateen was taken off a terrorist watch list, but keeping him on it wouldn't have stopped him from buying guns*
> 
> *Omar Mateen was placed on a terrorist watch list maintained by the FBI when its agents questioned him in 2013 and 2014 about potential ties to terrorism, according to U.S. law enforcement officials who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss the case.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was somebody on the terrorist watch list doing working as a Security Guard? G4S hiring practices need to be investigated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he wasn't on the terrorist watch list *at that time*.  See, that's the part that Iceweasel doesn't want anyone knowing, so that her "he was on a watch list' sounds much more ominous than it was.  He *was* on a terrorist watch list.  He was subsequently interviewed by the FBI, and determined not to be a credible threat, and was *removed* from the terrorist watch list.  Thus, at the time of his employment, he was *on. no.  Watch list*.
> 
> Apparently, Iceweasel thinks that if the FBI ever questions you, even if they determine you are not a threat, that shouldn't matter.  You should be placed on a no fly list, terrorist watch list, and placed under permanent surveillance for the rest of your life.
Click to expand...

You poor retard. My point (for the fifth time, I believe) was that he was on the watch list for a reason. They don't just put you on the list. You can't grasp the significance and want to try to be right instead. The point wasn't if he was on it at the time, you said I was wrong for saying he was on the list. Pretending that I was talking about when won't work. Go change your diapers.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Lot's of people drive drunk and kill people but I still want to drive. I also want the right to defend myself. Hurting lib butt is not a legitimate concern for any reasonable person, otherwise the 2nd Amendment would not have been written. Arms includes ammo, otherwise they are just paper weights.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least you're honest.  you want your gun, and your armor piercing ammunition to kill people.  I don't agree that the second amendment as intended to allows for unrestricted access to any weapon, or any ammunition, but I do respect your honesty about why you want it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to be able to kill the right people if needed. I don't want to curl up into a urine soaked fetal ball like you if that time comes. And nobody said anything about unrestricted anything. If you don't want a gun don't buy one, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO As if Islamic terrorists need access to weapons from the people they end up murdering.. You leftists are insane freaks. LOL A laugh a minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
Click to expand...

Your willingness to strip our rights away are duly noted. Fortunately liberals require others to do their dirty work so we don't need to worry about you.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your point was stupid. *He was on a watch list for reasons other than immigration.*
> 
> 
> 
> Except that's a lie.  He was *interviewed* by the FBI.  He was never, at any time, on any "watch list".  The only stupidity here is you posting shit that isn't true, and is irrelevant to the discussion. Well, that and JimBowie's stupid comment about immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I responded to your comment, twerp. LOL, read it and weep, Sugartits:
> 
> Omar Mateen was taken off a terrorist watch list, but keeping him on it wouldn't have stopped him from buying guns
> *Omar Mateen was taken off a terrorist watch list, but keeping him on it wouldn't have stopped him from buying guns*
> 
> *Omar Mateen was placed on a terrorist watch list maintained by the FBI when its agents questioned him in 2013 and 2014 about potential ties to terrorism, according to U.S. law enforcement officials who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss the case.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was somebody on the terrorist watch list doing working as a Security Guard? G4S hiring practices need to be investigated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he wasn't on the terrorist watch list *at that time*.  See, that's the part that Iceweasel doesn't want anyone knowing, so that her "he was on a watch list' sounds much more ominous than it was.  He *was* on a terrorist watch list.  He was subsequently interviewed by the FBI, and determined not to be a credible threat, and was *removed* from the terrorist watch list.  Thus, at the time of his employment, he was *on. no.  Watch list*.
> 
> Apparently, Iceweasel thinks that if the FBI ever questions you, even if they determine you are not a threat, that shouldn't matter.  You should be placed on a no fly list, terrorist watch list, and placed under permanent surveillance for the rest of your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor retard. My point (for the fifth time, I believe) was that he was on the watch list for a reason. They don't just put you on the list. You can't grasp the significance and want to try to be right instead. The point wasn't if he was on it at the time, you said I was wrong for saying he was on the list. Pretending that I was talking about when won't work. Go change your diapers.
Click to expand...

Oh, bite me.  You said he was on a watch list.  So, what?  Why is it important that he was on a watch list?


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your rodent brain is closed. Arms require ammunition to be functional. The founders knew a thing or two about forearms, you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your desire to take my rights away by using this crisis is duly noted. Twisted and pathetic as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't need assault weapons, but your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get to decide what I need. You don't have the need to run your yap, yet you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
Click to expand...

Oh, I see. You are simply repeating that like you are in a trance. I think you probably are.


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that's a lie.  He was *interviewed* by the FBI.  He was never, at any time, on any "watch list".  The only stupidity here is you posting shit that isn't true, and is irrelevant to the discussion. Well, that and JimBowie's stupid comment about immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> I responded to your comment, twerp. LOL, read it and weep, Sugartits:
> 
> Omar Mateen was taken off a terrorist watch list, but keeping him on it wouldn't have stopped him from buying guns
> *Omar Mateen was taken off a terrorist watch list, but keeping him on it wouldn't have stopped him from buying guns*
> 
> *Omar Mateen was placed on a terrorist watch list maintained by the FBI when its agents questioned him in 2013 and 2014 about potential ties to terrorism, according to U.S. law enforcement officials who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss the case.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was somebody on the terrorist watch list doing working as a Security Guard? G4S hiring practices need to be investigated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he wasn't on the terrorist watch list *at that time*.  See, that's the part that Iceweasel doesn't want anyone knowing, so that her "he was on a watch list' sounds much more ominous than it was.  He *was* on a terrorist watch list.  He was subsequently interviewed by the FBI, and determined not to be a credible threat, and was *removed* from the terrorist watch list.  Thus, at the time of his employment, he was *on. no.  Watch list*.
> 
> Apparently, Iceweasel thinks that if the FBI ever questions you, even if they determine you are not a threat, that shouldn't matter.  You should be placed on a no fly list, terrorist watch list, and placed under permanent surveillance for the rest of your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor retard. My point (for the fifth time, I believe) was that he was on the watch list for a reason. They don't just put you on the list. You can't grasp the significance and want to try to be right instead. The point wasn't if he was on it at the time, you said I was wrong for saying he was on the list. Pretending that I was talking about when won't work. Go change your diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, bite me.  You said he was on a watch list.  So, what?  Why is it important that he was on a watch list?
Click to expand...

I explained it. I haven't been on one because I don't do the same shit he did. You want to ignore it for some reason. Go bite yourself.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I responded to your comment, twerp. LOL, read it and weep, Sugartits:
> 
> Omar Mateen was taken off a terrorist watch list, but keeping him on it wouldn't have stopped him from buying guns
> *Omar Mateen was taken off a terrorist watch list, but keeping him on it wouldn't have stopped him from buying guns*
> 
> *Omar Mateen was placed on a terrorist watch list maintained by the FBI when its agents questioned him in 2013 and 2014 about potential ties to terrorism, according to U.S. law enforcement officials who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss the case.*
> 
> 
> 
> What was somebody on the terrorist watch list doing working as a Security Guard? G4S hiring practices need to be investigated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he wasn't on the terrorist watch list *at that time*.  See, that's the part that Iceweasel doesn't want anyone knowing, so that her "he was on a watch list' sounds much more ominous than it was.  He *was* on a terrorist watch list.  He was subsequently interviewed by the FBI, and determined not to be a credible threat, and was *removed* from the terrorist watch list.  Thus, at the time of his employment, he was *on. no.  Watch list*.
> 
> Apparently, Iceweasel thinks that if the FBI ever questions you, even if they determine you are not a threat, that shouldn't matter.  You should be placed on a no fly list, terrorist watch list, and placed under permanent surveillance for the rest of your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor retard. My point (for the fifth time, I believe) was that he was on the watch list for a reason. They don't just put you on the list. You can't grasp the significance and want to try to be right instead. The point wasn't if he was on it at the time, you said I was wrong for saying he was on the list. Pretending that I was talking about when won't work. Go change your diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, bite me.  You said he was on a watch list.  So, what?  Why is it important that he was on a watch list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I explained it. I haven't been on one because I don't do the same shit he did. You want to ignore it for some reason. Go bite yourself.
Click to expand...

So, explain it again. Why is the fact that he was on a watch list important?

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## koshergrl

Coyote said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fags and fag/muslim whores like coyote are the instruments of their own destruction.
> 
> Morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamobigot: check
> Homobigot: check
> Intelligence: ambiguous, insufficient data
> 
> Thank you for your participation in this internet survey KG.
Click to expand...

There isn't sufficient data in the world to affect your intelligence, coyoters. I'm not a bigot against anybody except anti American/anti Christian scumbags. And I even suffer them to live. Somewhere else. It isn't bigotry to protect yourself from amoral, predatory, murdering pigs.

But you wouldn't know that because you are one.


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was somebody on the terrorist watch list doing working as a Security Guard? G4S hiring practices need to be investigated.
> 
> 
> 
> Because he wasn't on the terrorist watch list *at that time*.  See, that's the part that Iceweasel doesn't want anyone knowing, so that her "he was on a watch list' sounds much more ominous than it was.  He *was* on a terrorist watch list.  He was subsequently interviewed by the FBI, and determined not to be a credible threat, and was *removed* from the terrorist watch list.  Thus, at the time of his employment, he was *on. no.  Watch list*.
> 
> Apparently, Iceweasel thinks that if the FBI ever questions you, even if they determine you are not a threat, that shouldn't matter.  You should be placed on a no fly list, terrorist watch list, and placed under permanent surveillance for the rest of your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor retard. My point (for the fifth time, I believe) was that he was on the watch list for a reason. They don't just put you on the list. You can't grasp the significance and want to try to be right instead. The point wasn't if he was on it at the time, you said I was wrong for saying he was on the list. Pretending that I was talking about when won't work. Go change your diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, bite me.  You said he was on a watch list.  So, what?  Why is it important that he was on a watch list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I explained it. I haven't been on one because I don't do the same shit he did. You want to ignore it for some reason. Go bite yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, explain it again. Why is the fact that he was on a watch list important?
Click to expand...

We don't need you to grasp the reason, you can't. The point is that he was on the list as was questioned repeatedly and it had nothing to do with immigration.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he wasn't on the terrorist watch list *at that time*.  See, that's the part that Iceweasel doesn't want anyone knowing, so that her "he was on a watch list' sounds much more ominous than it was.  He *was* on a terrorist watch list.  He was subsequently interviewed by the FBI, and determined not to be a credible threat, and was *removed* from the terrorist watch list.  Thus, at the time of his employment, he was *on. no.  Watch list*.
> 
> Apparently, Iceweasel thinks that if the FBI ever questions you, even if they determine you are not a threat, that shouldn't matter.  You should be placed on a no fly list, terrorist watch list, and placed under permanent surveillance for the rest of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> You poor retard. My point (for the fifth time, I believe) was that he was on the watch list for a reason. They don't just put you on the list. You can't grasp the significance and want to try to be right instead. The point wasn't if he was on it at the time, you said I was wrong for saying he was on the list. Pretending that I was talking about when won't work. Go change your diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, bite me.  You said he was on a watch list.  So, what?  Why is it important that he was on a watch list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I explained it. I haven't been on one because I don't do the same shit he did. You want to ignore it for some reason. Go bite yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, explain it again. Why is the fact that he was on a watch list important?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't need you to grasp the reason, you can't. The point is that he was on the list as was questioned repeatedly and it had nothing to do with immigration.
Click to expand...

Well, at least you admit that it has nothing to do with the discussion I was having with JimBowie.  Thanks.

Now, why is it important?  Was he on this watch list at the time of the shooting?


----------



## hunarcy

Mudda said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Lot's of people drive drunk and kill people but I still want to drive. I also want the right to defend myself. Hurting lib butt is not a legitimate concern for any reasonable person, otherwise the 2nd Amendment would not have been written. Arms includes ammo, otherwise they are just paper weights.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least you're honest.  you want your gun, and your armor piercing ammunition to kill people.  I don't agree that the second amendment as intended to allows for unrestricted access to any weapon, or any ammunition, but I do respect your honesty about why you want it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to be able to kill the right people if needed. I don't want to curl up into a urine soaked fetal ball like you if that time comes. And nobody said anything about unrestricted anything. If you don't want a gun don't buy one, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO As if Islamic terrorists need access to weapons from the people they end up murdering.. You leftists are insane freaks. LOL A laugh a minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
Click to expand...


Your willingness to make us all victims is noted.  The blood of those poor people are on the hands of anti-2nd Amendment people like you.  How DARE you create a situation where over 100 people were helpless and unable to fight back and then post here with your self righteous "it's the gun" attitude.  They were HELPLESS because of people like you.  I'm tired of your gun free zones, I'm tired of your ignorance and I'm tired of your self righteousness.  

In the words of Hillary, delete your account.


----------



## IsaacNewton

hunarcy said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least you're honest.  you want your gun, and your armor piercing ammunition to kill people.  I don't agree that the second amendment as intended to allows for unrestricted access to any weapon, or any ammunition, but I do respect your honesty about why you want it.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be able to kill the right people if needed. I don't want to curl up into a urine soaked fetal ball like you if that time comes. And nobody said anything about unrestricted anything. If you don't want a gun don't buy one, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO As if Islamic terrorists need access to weapons from the people they end up murdering.. You leftists are insane freaks. LOL A laugh a minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your willingness to make us all victims is noted.  The blood of those poor people are on the hands of anti-2nd Amendment people like you.  How DARE you create a situation where over 100 people were helpless and unable to fight back and then post here with your self righteous "it's the gun" attitude.  They were HELPLESS because of people like you.  I'm tired of your gun free zones, I'm tired of your ignorance and I'm tired of your self righteousness.
> 
> In the words of Hillary, delete your account.
Click to expand...


You are tired, get some sleep.


----------



## hunarcy

IsaacNewton said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be able to kill the right people if needed. I don't want to curl up into a urine soaked fetal ball like you if that time comes. And nobody said anything about unrestricted anything. If you don't want a gun don't buy one, period.
> 
> 
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO As if Islamic terrorists need access to weapons from the people they end up murdering.. You leftists are insane freaks. LOL A laugh a minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your willingness to make us all victims is noted.  The blood of those poor people are on the hands of anti-2nd Amendment people like you.  How DARE you create a situation where over 100 people were helpless and unable to fight back and then post here with your self righteous "it's the gun" attitude.  They were HELPLESS because of people like you.  I'm tired of your gun free zones, I'm tired of your ignorance and I'm tired of your self righteousness.
> 
> In the words of Hillary, delete your account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are tired, get some sleep.
Click to expand...


I am tired...of self righteous anuses who want to blame THINGS and put forward irrational solutions that go beyond being ineffective and end up making victims of us all.


----------



## saveliberty

Coyote said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think PC has anything to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I see:
> 
> PC is getting in the way of proper surveillance and identification of possible terror suspects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any specific evidence that PC was involved in this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI is not getting notified when suspects buy guns, why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For one - as I understand it, he isn't/wasn't a suspect.  He was investigated, but nothing actionable was found.  So the question here is - do we change the way this is done?  Are we willing to accept less in the way of evidence and what will that do to our rights as citizens?
> 
> What law exists that notifies the FBI when a non-criminal purchases a gun?  Are people on terrorist watch lists flagged when they purchase guns? (this is an area of the law that I'm unfamiliar with).
> 
> Personally, I kind of think that there should be a red flag when large amounts of certain types of ammo and weapons are purchased or...maybe specific types of weapons (for example - how was the San Diego shooter able to amass such an arsonal?  Ans - it was legal.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Obama administration appears to have a terrorist “hands off” list that permits individuals with extremist ties to enter the country, according to internal Department of Homeland Security (DHS) documents obtained by a United States Senator.
> 
> It’s unimaginable that any government would do this, but it seems like the Obama administration is constantly breaking new ground. The disturbing details of this secret initiative were made public this week by Iowa Senator Chuck Grassley, who has obtained DHS electronic mail discussing what could be a terrorist “hands off” list. The exchange includes a 2012 email chain between U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) and U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) asking whether to admit an individual with ties to various terrorist groups. The individual had scheduled an upcoming flight into the U.S., according to an announcement issued by the senator.
> 
> DHS Emails Reveal U.S. May Have Terrorist “Hands Off” List  - Judicial Watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a lot of ambiguity here....it's couched with "appears to be" "may have",
> could be" and no named sources.  It also describes one, unnamed individual only, who is "believed to be" associated with terrorists.  There seems to be some concern with "scrubbing" names off terrorist watch lists but I don't see why - if it's found they no longer have reason to be suspected, they should be scrubbed.  I can't find anything mainstream on this.
Click to expand...


I guess you have some research ahead of you then.  Simply attacking the source is hardly a rebuttal.  You may also find Hillary helped scrub some of the DHS terror list.  Also, the FBI DID scrub this particular person, and you see how helpful that turned out to be.  Just a reminder this person knew a terrorist from his mosque that blew up people in Syria circa 2014.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

NYcarbineer said:


> So you agree with sarahgop that Obama and Hillary Clinton have a secret plan to exterminate gays.
> Why am I not surprised


It's more like unintended consequences.  That phrase sums up 7 years of the goat rodeo called the Obama Regime.  And it looks like this will go into 8 years.


----------



## The Irish Ram




----------



## AvgGuyIA

NYcarbineer said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried. I really tried to read all of this thread.
> 
> But it is full of so much ignorance and stupidity, there is no reason to keep reading. It's like a rabbit hole that leads straight to hell.
> 
> We are dealing with a US-Citizen whose parents came from Afghanistan -and the family is indeed Muslim- who brutally murdered/injured more than 100 people in a nightclub.  Who gives a fuck that it was a gay nightclub? It could just as easily been a straight jaunt. The sexual tilt of the club is totally irrelevant because virtually all clubs are gun-free zones, so that fucked up argument is DOA.
> 
> There is no doubt that this was at least domestic terrorism.
> 
> ISIS is claiming credit for it - which is entirely possible. But ISIS is also known to lie and since the shooter is dead, we may never know for sure. If this freak decided to kill on his own and ISIS uses it for it's own purposes, however, the same goal has been met (I am referring to their perspective, not mine). So, this is also very, very likely international islamic terrorism as well. Either way, it is terror. And the President called it terror, unequivocally.
> 
> But as Czernobog repeatedly pointed out: who could have ever stopped this? The dude was an AMERICAN citizen. His former wife divorced him because he, according to her, was mentally unstable. What, do we all want to re-enact the "Minority Report"?
> 
> What has been seriously missing on this thread (aside from a couple of Righties and a couple of Lefties who said it very well, I think), is real sadness and mourning for the dead. That sucks.
> 
> My thoughts go with the families of the dead and injured.
> 
> Damn, there are a lot of SICK people here.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off!  Mateen called 911 and announced his alligence to ISIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was a homophobe, like you.  Attaching himself to ISIS was just bonus material.
Click to expand...

Go ahead and blame this on right wing so-called homophobia and not Muslim extremism, jackass.  In the meantime, stay out of your favorite gay nightclub. This is just the start of the fun.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Truth is Truth.   Now run to your safe space.


Mudda said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals today who are complicit in pushing the PC narrative, who riot at Trump rallies, are just as guilty for the deaths of these 50 Americans as Omar Mateen was, maybe moreso.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are responsible for a homophobic religion and the murderers that it creates? WoW! That's some heavy fartsmoke, even for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor retard. My point (for the fifth time, I believe) was that he was on the watch list for a reason. They don't just put you on the list. You can't grasp the significance and want to try to be right instead. The point wasn't if he was on it at the time, you said I was wrong for saying he was on the list. Pretending that I was talking about when won't work. Go change your diapers.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, bite me.  You said he was on a watch list.  So, what?  Why is it important that he was on a watch list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I explained it. I haven't been on one because I don't do the same shit he did. You want to ignore it for some reason. Go bite yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, explain it again. Why is the fact that he was on a watch list important?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't need you to grasp the reason, you can't. The point is that he was on the list as was questioned repeatedly and it had nothing to do with immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at least you admit that it has nothing to do with the discussion I was having with JimBowie.  Thanks.
> 
> Now, why is it important?  Was he on this watch list at the time of the shooting?
Click to expand...

I responded to your diatribe and caught in a lie. LOL. You poor little bastard.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

bodecea said:


> Interesting statistic....especially considering that several RWrs here have said that President Obama has let in thousands upon thousands into this country.....2500 is "thousands upon thousands" now, apparently


Look what one could do.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Mudda said:


> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.


You're assuming we'd let those sand ******* into our country in the first place.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, bite me.  You said he was on a watch list.  So, what?  Why is it important that he was on a watch list?
> 
> 
> 
> I explained it. I haven't been on one because I don't do the same shit he did. You want to ignore it for some reason. Go bite yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, explain it again. Why is the fact that he was on a watch list important?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't need you to grasp the reason, you can't. The point is that he was on the list as was questioned repeatedly and it had nothing to do with immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at least you admit that it has nothing to do with the discussion I was having with JimBowie.  Thanks.
> 
> Now, why is it important?  Was he on this watch list at the time of the shooting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I responded to your diatribe and caught in a lie. LOL. You poor little bastard.
Click to expand...

So you can't answer a direct question?

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudda

AvgGuyIA said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> 
> 
> You're assuming we'd let those sand ******* into our country in the first place.
Click to expand...

You already let them in and have easy access to assault weapons to kill Americans.


----------



## Mudda

AvgGuyIA said:


> Truth is Truth.   Now run to your safe space.
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals today who are complicit in pushing the PC narrative, who riot at Trump rallies, are just as guilty for the deaths of these 50 Americans as Omar Mateen was, maybe moreso.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are responsible for a homophobic religion and the murderers that it creates? WoW! That's some heavy fartsmoke, even for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Can't argue with nonsense.


----------



## Mudda

hunarcy said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least you're honest.  you want your gun, and your armor piercing ammunition to kill people.  I don't agree that the second amendment as intended to allows for unrestricted access to any weapon, or any ammunition, but I do respect your honesty about why you want it.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be able to kill the right people if needed. I don't want to curl up into a urine soaked fetal ball like you if that time comes. And nobody said anything about unrestricted anything. If you don't want a gun don't buy one, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO As if Islamic terrorists need access to weapons from the people they end up murdering.. You leftists are insane freaks. LOL A laugh a minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your willingness to make us all victims is noted.  The blood of those poor people are on the hands of anti-2nd Amendment people like you.  How DARE you create a situation where over 100 people were helpless and unable to fight back and then post here with your self righteous "it's the gun" attitude.  They were HELPLESS because of people like you.  I'm tired of your gun free zones, I'm tired of your ignorance and I'm tired of your self righteousness.
> 
> In the words of Hillary, delete your account.
Click to expand...

There was a cop with a gun there, yet 50 people died. How could that be?


----------



## Mudda

Iceweasel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Your desire to take my rights away by using this crisis is duly noted. Twisted and pathetic as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't need assault weapons, but your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get to decide what I need. You don't have the need to run your yap, yet you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I see. You are simply repeating that like you are in a trance. I think you probably are.
Click to expand...

Just like you're in a trance over anything Wayne Lapierre says?


----------



## Mudda

Iceweasel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least you're honest.  you want your gun, and your armor piercing ammunition to kill people.  I don't agree that the second amendment as intended to allows for unrestricted access to any weapon, or any ammunition, but I do respect your honesty about why you want it.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be able to kill the right people if needed. I don't want to curl up into a urine soaked fetal ball like you if that time comes. And nobody said anything about unrestricted anything. If you don't want a gun don't buy one, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO As if Islamic terrorists need access to weapons from the people they end up murdering.. You leftists are insane freaks. LOL A laugh a minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to strip our rights away are duly noted. Fortunately liberals require others to do their dirty work so we don't need to worry about you.
Click to expand...

GW said it, you're either in our side or the side of terrorists. You're helping to arm terrorists, therefore you are against your own people. Now go shoot yourself in the foot.


----------



## Statistikhengst

AvgGuyIA said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried. I really tried to read all of this thread.
> 
> But it is full of so much ignorance and stupidity, there is no reason to keep reading. It's like a rabbit hole that leads straight to hell.
> 
> We are dealing with a US-Citizen whose parents came from Afghanistan -and the family is indeed Muslim- who brutally murdered/injured more than 100 people in a nightclub.  Who gives a fuck that it was a gay nightclub? It could just as easily been a straight jaunt. The sexual tilt of the club is totally irrelevant because virtually all clubs are gun-free zones, so that fucked up argument is DOA.
> 
> There is no doubt that this was at least domestic terrorism.
> 
> ISIS is claiming credit for it - which is entirely possible. But ISIS is also known to lie and since the shooter is dead, we may never know for sure. If this freak decided to kill on his own and ISIS uses it for it's own purposes, however, the same goal has been met (I am referring to their perspective, not mine). So, this is also very, very likely international islamic terrorism as well. Either way, it is terror. And the President called it terror, unequivocally.
> 
> But as Czernobog repeatedly pointed out: who could have ever stopped this? The dude was an AMERICAN citizen. His former wife divorced him because he, according to her, was mentally unstable. What, do we all want to re-enact the "Minority Report"?
> 
> What has been seriously missing on this thread (aside from a couple of Righties and a couple of Lefties who said it very well, I think), is real sadness and mourning for the dead. That sucks.
> 
> My thoughts go with the families of the dead and injured.
> 
> Damn, there are a lot of SICK people here.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off!  Mateen called 911 and announced his alligence to ISIS.
Click to expand...


That means: absolutely nothing.


----------



## bodecea

AvgGuyIA said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting statistic....especially considering that several RWrs here have said that President Obama has let in thousands upon thousands into this country.....2500 is "thousands upon thousands" now, apparently
> 
> 
> 
> Look what one could do.
Click to expand...

Funny thing is....President Obama has not brought in thousands upon thousands of refugees.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Iceweasel said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has been seriously missing on this thread (aside from a couple of Righties and a couple of Lefties who said it very well, I think), is real sadness and mourning for the dead. That sucks.
> 
> My thoughts go with the families of the dead and injured.
> 
> Damn, there are a lot of SICK people here.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a discussion forum. You need to find a hand wringing and hugs forum. You don't get to dictate what people talk about or how they express themselves. Being sad accomplishes nothing, I'd rather see more proactive measures taken against muslim extremism so we don't end up like Europe.
Click to expand...



Go suck a big, black cock and swallow down all it's jizz, you turdball.

YOU are one of the sick people I refer to.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mudda said:


> You already let them in and have easy access to assault weapons to kill Americans.



What is an assault weapon? If I hit your comie ass with an ax, that isn't assault? 

Assault is an act, Comrade.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting statistic....especially considering that several RWrs here have said that President Obama has let in thousands upon thousands into this country.....2500 is "thousands upon thousands" now, apparently
> 
> 
> 
> Look what one could do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny thing is....President Obama has not brought in thousands upon thousands of refugees.
Click to expand...



Ohh, lying! 

How clever - shortbus.


----------



## IsaacNewton

The Irish Ram said:


>




Spoken like a true naive sheep who thinks the enemy is within because talk radio says so. 

Cons you have gotten to the point you are no longer Americans. Your political party is your god and you bleat out the memes planted in your brain without a thought. 

The Republican Politburo.


----------



## Old Yeller

About ten different over-lapping FED dept to "keep us safe".  Highly paid, massive early pensions.    They don't seem to do very well?  This guy was.......all over but they missed him like pressure cooker duo?  WTH!  Even his old man a nut on freakin UTUBE.  PC? I don't blame the poor GOVT workers......but the orders/rules?

Why in blue hell is Jeh Johnson not fired yesterday?   How did he get in there?  Thats' low hang fruit....Land O'Goshen! !


----------



## Ame®icano

Phoenix LGBT (@Igbtphoenix) | Twitter


----------



## The Irish Ram

IsaacNewton said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true naive sheep who thinks the enemy is within because talk radio says so.
> 
> Cons you have gotten to the point you are no longer Americans. Your political party is your god and you bleat out the memes planted in your brain without a thought.
> 
> The Republican Politburo.
Click to expand...


Not even close.  Hate politicians.  Democrats more than Republicans..  I am a Patriot.  I love this country.  They do not.
I am a pragmatist.  I see the damage Obama is doing.  I see beyond this stupid Repub/Dem garbage.  It is a ruse.  Both parties are working, together I might add,  toward a one world government and just like Kerry told our children, a borderless world.  I want my border back.  I want the pc bullshit to stop.  I want the Muslim invasion to stop.  I want gov. to stop giving our money away.  I want them out of my life.
You keep playing the nearsighted lib. vs con game.  You are the stupid that the UN reps. we keep electing depend on. In fact, the Democratic candidate this election, named her "company" the Global Initiative.  The stupids have failed to grasp it though, just like they didn't read, _Dreams of my Father........._


----------



## charwin95

saveliberty said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is pulling your gun or touch your gun. Law abiding citizens like you can still buy GUNS ......... Hillary and Obama never said .......... They will yank your guns or stop you from buying guns.
> I don't understand your or other problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would a new law help the FBI find out when current or past terror suspects are buying guns?
> 
> Will another law put more protection in gay bars?
> 
> Can a new law make it easier for citizens to buy a gun to protect themselves from terrorists when the police wait outside?
Click to expand...


I can go to a gun store right now and I don't have a problem buying any gun that is available at the store. No problem. 
Why are you so scared of any common sense gun law? 
Why not just let it go instead of keep saying it doesn't work? How do you even know it doesn't work?


----------



## IsaacNewton

The Irish Ram said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true naive sheep who thinks the enemy is within because talk radio says so.
> 
> Cons you have gotten to the point you are no longer Americans. Your political party is your god and you bleat out the memes planted in your brain without a thought.
> 
> The Republican Politburo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even close.  Hate politicians.  Democrats more than Republicans..  I am a Patriot.  I love this country.  They do not.
> I am a pragmatist.  I see the damage Obama is doing.  I see beyond this stupid Repub/Dem garbage.  It is a ruse.  Both parties are working, together I might add,  toward a one world government and just like Kerry told our children, a borderless world.  I want my border back.  I want the pc bullshit to stop.  I want the Muslim invasion to stop.  I want gov. to stop giving our money away.  I want them out of my life.
> You keep playing the nearsighted lib. vs con game.  You are the stupid that the UN reps. we keep electing depend on. In fact, the Democratic candidate this election, named her "company" the Global Initiative.  The stupids have failed to grasp it though, just like they didn't read, _Dreams of my Father........._
Click to expand...



Morty Meme, you regurgitate the same memes over and over. 

At least give individual thought a try! Jesus.


----------



## Old Yeller

More gun laws?  Ban?  Heroin is banned but pours in from Mexico by the TON from down south.   So would guns, to the bad guys.


----------



## IsaacNewton

num_nut said:


> More gun laws?  Ban?  Heroin is banned but pours in from Mexico by the TON from down south.   So would guns, to the bad guys.



So in your world laws don't do anything so we shouldn't have any laws. All you have are Red Herrings and Strawmen fallacies. The go-to toolbox for the conservative trying desperately to make a fake argument.


----------



## bodecea

Ame®icano said:


> Phoenix LGBT (@Igbtphoenix) | Twitter


Nice fake.


----------



## Indofred

Ame®icano said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orlando gay nightclub shooting: Who was Omar Mateen? - BBC News
> 
> It seems he was a mentally ill lone wolf gunman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure he wasn't just a protester?
Click to expand...


The more that we learn about this man,the more he looks like a sad little nutter out to make his life seem like something rather than the nothing it was.
It looks like he was just a nutter with a gun, nothing more.


----------



## Indofred

If you take the emotions and hate out of this, just taking the facts of the story, this idiot would never have been able to carry out his killing spree had he not been able to legally buy military weapons and get training on their use at the gun shop.
When you get past all the crap, the basic facts are there to see, as is much of the solution.


----------



## Markle

Indofred said:


> Orlando gay nightclub shooting: Who was Omar Mateen? - BBC News
> 
> It seems he was a mentally ill lone wolf gunman.



How does he seem mentally ill?  He meticulously planned this attack.  He had been in contact with radical Islamics and had visited Saudi Arabia twice.  He held down a regular job.  Killing people does not make him mentally ill.


----------



## Old Yeller

Nice try Issac,  reply does not work on this thang very well.  But as you know,   they selectively enforce chosen laws. Humans are not supposed to sneak across but millions do?  Drugs, guns, sex? Anything for a peso.    8 years BHO nit enforce, they run welcome center.  

If the bad guys have unlimited access,   citizens need protection. Quit the PC crap and put that killer and father in Gitmo BEFORE.


----------



## Old Yeller

Bullcrap, his old man is radical kook also, reportedly on Utube. Why is he not locked up?  He knew......send him back or Gitmo.  Enough of this crap.  Zero tolerance time.


----------



## Markle

Indofred said:


> ,
> The more that we learn about this man,the more he looks like a sad little nutter out to make his life seem like something rather than the nothing it was.
> It looks like he was just a nutter with a gun, nothing more.



Nonsense.  He was a radical Muslim.  His goal was to carry on the Jihad against America and, in this case, specifically homosexuals which Muslims hate more than infidels.

*ISIS calls for more attacks on West during Ramadan*



By Euan McKirdy, CNN

Updated 7:18 AM ET, Sun May 22, 2016

(CNN)A recording released online, purportedly from ISIS spokesman Abu Mohammed al-Adnani, has called for further attacks against the West.

The recording urges followers to carry out attacks during the Muslim holy month of Ramadan, which begins in early June.

[...]

ISIS: More attacks on West during Ramadan - CNN.com


----------



## Markle

Snouter said:


> Have they interviewed the bouncer yet, who let the Obama-inspired ISLAMIC TERRORIST who had a bomb on him inside the qu33r club?  Supposedly they have a metal detector at the door but apparently turn it off after midnight.



Please show us your reliable source and link.


----------



## Markle

Claudette said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"He said the attacker was still inside the nightclub with hostages, and was feared to be wearing a bomb."
> 
> Shooter with a bomb vest? Let's see, who does that? Maybe an unemployed camel jockey?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another indication that folks should be armed at all times.
> 
> If someone in that club had had a gun he could have shot that dirtbag before said dirtbag could kill more people.
> 
> Also there were hundred of people there and none of them thought to overwhelm that asshole when he reloaded?? Good Lord.
Click to expand...


Were you inside?  Do you have any clue as to how fast either of those weapons can be reloaded?  He also had TWO guns.


----------



## Markle

Mudda said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: reloading supplies
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but they have no constitutional protection and could be banned in a flash.
Click to expand...


Was this terrorist using reloads?


----------



## Mudda

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already let them in and have easy access to assault weapons to kill Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is an assault weapon? If I hit your comie ass with an ax, that isn't assault?
> 
> Assault is an act, Comrade.
Click to expand...

I'll just assume that you're not actually that dumb. Ok?


----------



## Picaro

Markle said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> The more that we learn about this man,the more he looks like a sad little nutter out to make his life seem like something rather than the nothing it was.
> It looks like he was just a nutter with a gun, nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  He was a radical Muslim.  His goal was to carry on the Jihad against America and, in this case, specifically homosexuals which Muslims hate more than infidels.
> 
> *ISIS calls for more attacks on West during Ramadan*
> 
> 
> 
> By Euan McKirdy, CNN
> 
> Updated 7:18 AM ET, Sun May 22, 2016
> 
> (CNN)A recording released online, purportedly from ISIS spokesman Abu Mohammed al-Adnani, has called for further attacks against the West.
> 
> The recording urges followers to carry out attacks during the Muslim holy month of Ramadan, which begins in early June.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ISIS: More attacks on West during Ramadan - CNN.com
Click to expand...


The 6 o'clock news showed some of the vermin's broadcasts and videos. Big Taliban and terrorist supporter, and now claims he saw the errors of his ways and now denounces them, all very recently of course. Typical lying scumbag, afraid of being deported now, unless Hillary wins; she will probably appoint him Secretary of State. The Clinton 'Foundation' gets a third of its 'donations' from Islamic shitholes, so no way she's going to do anything to anger them, and as long as the vermin only go around killing peasants and proles and leaves  her and Democratic politicians along with Wall Street and billioniares alone you can count on the Establishment doing nothing to protect the public, as usual.


----------



## Lewdog

Here is an emotional video from Anderson Cooper saying some of the victim's names and a bit about them.

Anderson Cooper's emotional tribute to victims - CNN.com


----------



## Markle

bodecea said:


> Europe, for some odd reason, doesn't have the number of mass shootings we do.



How many were killed and how in Paris, 2015?

How many were killed and how in Brussels, 2016?


----------



## Lewdog

Markle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe, for some odd reason, doesn't have the number of mass shootings we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many were killed and how in Paris, 2015?
> 
> How many were killed and how in Brussels, 2016?
Click to expand...


Yeah let's not forget the attack in Norway where ONE guy killed 77 people and is still alive in jail.


----------



## waltky

Eiffel Tower lights up in support of Orlando shooting victims...
*



*
*Eiffel Tower Lights Up in Honor of Orlando Shooting Victims*
_June 13, 2016. Paris is showing solidarity with the 49 killed in Orlando_


> Parisians showed solidarity with the victims of the shooting at a gay nightclub in Orlando, lighting up the Eiffel Tower in rainbow colors on Monday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Eiffel Tower in Paris, France, shines in the colors of a rainbow to honor victims of Sunday's mass shooting at an Orlando gay club, Monday, June 13, 2016. People brought banners, flags and candles to the Place Trocadero in front of the Paris landmark.​
> “Paris stands with Orlando,” Mayor Anne Hidalgo wrote on Twitter on Monday morning. “Tonight @LaTourEiffel will wear the rainbow flag as a tribute to the victims. #lovewins”
> 
> ABC News reported that the monument was lit up alternatively in rainbow colors and red, white and blue. Elsewhere in the city, rainbow banners were hung from the famous Hôtel de Ville.
> 
> Eiffel Tower Lights Up in Honor of Orlando Shooting Victims



See also:

*Will beating ISIS abroad prevent another Orlando?*
_Mon June 13, 2016 - ISIS in recent weeks has suffered significant battlefield setbacks in Syria, Iraq and Libya, but questions remain whether the counter-ISIS military campaign can reduce the likelihood of terrorist attacks like Sunday morning's deadly Orlando massacre that killed 49 people._


> Whether ISIS' territorial losses will have a major impact on terrorist activity in the West may largely depend on whether the attacks are "inspired" or "directed" by ISIS.  If ISIS hopes to be able to directly order attacks against the West and other targets, it will need to be able to maintain control of territory in Iraq and Syria as key safe havens, according to a U.S. official directly familiar with the latest analysis on the organization.
> "It has to have territory," the official said. The control of territory gives the organization a specific ability to bring in fighters, train and equip them and send them back out to execute attacks, the official said.
> 
> The U.S. assessment is that ISIS understands the critical needs for a safe haven inside Syria and Iraq, even as it is losing territory in both places. The official notes a "virtual caliphate" -- essentially simply operating in cyberspace will not give ISIS the full battlefield oriented capability it needs.  The November 2015 Paris attacks that killed more than 100 people is an example of a directed attack.  Abdelhamid Abaaoud, the mastermind behind the deadly November Paris attacks, had been an ISIS operative, directly instructed and trained in assault tactics in Syria-based ISIS training camps.  The liberation of ISIS-held territory would curtail ISIS' ability to launch these types of terrorist operations.  It's one of the reasons the U.S. believes ISIS is putting up a major effort to defend Manbij and surrounding areas, an area where the U.S. believes external attacks have been planned and ordered.
> 
> But officials say there is no evidence that Saturday's attacker, Omar Mateen, had received any formal training or direction form ISIS.  "We see no indication that this was a plot directed from outside the United States," FBI Director James Comey said in a press conference Monday, adding that investigators were still looking into how the attacker was radicalized.  Juliette Kayyem, the former assistant secretary for Intergovernmental Affairs at the Department of Homeland Security, told CNN's Jake Tapper that "there appears to be no evidence yet of some directed attack."  Phillip Mudd, a CNN counterterrorism analyst, said there were significant differences between the Orlando and Paris attacks, telling Tapper, "This does not look like Paris."
> 
> He noted that the although the intelligence community faces challenges in tracking terrorists moving from training camps in Syria back to the West, he said it "is more difficult in some ways" to stop inspired attacks by self-radicalized individuals due to the absence of any communication patterns or co-conspirators.  Kayyem also described Saturday's attack as a "lone wolf scenario, someone who is inspired" by ISIS' ideology but not under its operational control.  "That may mean little to most people because there are 50 people dead but it does impact how law enforcement will treat this case," she said.
> 
> Will beating ISIS abroad prevent another Orlando? - CNNPolitics.com



Related:

*‘Once again’: President Obama and his many statements on gun violence in America*
_Monday, Jun. 13, 2016 - During his time in office, President Barack Obama has had to give his fair share of public remarks after mass shootings in the United States. Over time, his responses have become frustrated and jaded, pleading for change in the country. Ilina Ghosh and Shelby Blackley recount the major speeches of Obama’s tenure_


> Early on Sunday, 49 people were killed and 53 were injured in Orlando, Fla., after gunman Omar Mateen, a 29-year-old American-born Muslim, opened fire at a crowded LGBT nightclub. Later that day, President Barack Obama gave a speech on gun violence, something that has become all too familiar.
> 
> Obama’s inauguration – Jan. 20, 2009
> 
> “Starting today, we must pick ourselves up, dust ourselves off and begin again the work of remaking America,” Mr. Obama said in his inaugural address. Gun violence was not mentioned.
> 
> Fort Hood shooting – Nov. 5, 2009  This was the first time Mr. Obama had to speak about a mass shooting during his time in office. He called the shooting at the U.S. military post near Killeen, Tex., “an act of war” and “incomprehensible,” but used most of his address to pay tribute to the victims. The President also spoke at length about each of the 13 people who were killed – talking about their background, their families and their jobs. He did not speak about gun control.  “This is a time of war. Yet these Americans did not die on a foreign field of battle. They were killed here, on American soil, in the heart of this great state and the heart of this great American community. This is the fact that makes the tragedy even more painful, even more incomprehensible.”
> 
> Aurora, Colo., theatre shooting – July 20, 2012
> 
> Mr. Obama delivered his speech at the University of Colorado hospital after meeting with the families of the victims. Twelve people were killed in the attack. He did not mention gun control.  “I had a chance to visit with each family, and most of the conversation was filled with memory. It was an opportunity for families to describe how wonderful their brother, or their son or daughter was, and the lives that they have touched, and the dreams that they held for the future. I confessed to them that words are always inadequate in these kinds of situations, but that my main task was to serve as a representative of the entire country and let them know that we are thinking about them at this moment and will continue to think about them each and every day, and that the awareness that not only all of America but much of the world is thinking about them might serve as some comfort.”
> 
> Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting – Dec. 14, 2012
> 
> The President spoke about a mass shooting in Newtown, Conn., that killed 20 children and six adults. He teared up at one point and spoke passionately about change.  “We’ve endured too many of these tragedies in the past few years. And each time I learn the news, I react not as a President, but as anybody else would – as a parent. And that was especially true today. I know there’s not a parent in America who doesn’t feel the same overwhelming grief that I do. … As a country, we have been through this too many times. Whether it’s an elementary school in Newtown, or a shopping mall in Oregon, or a temple in Wisconsin, or a movie theatre in Aurora, or a street corner in Chicago – these neighbourhoods are our neighbourhoods, and these children are our children. And we’re going to have to come together and take meaningful action to prevent more tragedies like this, regardless of the politics.”
> 
> *Assault Weapons Ban vote – April 17, 2013*


----------



## Markle

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so? There needs to be a legitimate reason to outlaw something or it is constitutionally protected. Making liberals feel good isn't a legitimate reason.
> 
> 
> 
> All the people who die or are injured every year from gunshots aren't a legitimate reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Lot's of people drive drunk and kill people but I still want to drive. I also want the right to defend myself. Hurting lib butt is not a legitimate concern for any reasonable person, otherwise the 2nd Amendment would not have been written. Arms includes ammo, otherwise they are just paper weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's what the FFs wanted, they would have protected ammo. They didn't. Case closed.
> But your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your rodent brain is closed. Arms require ammunition to be functional. The founders knew a thing or two about forearms, you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
Click to expand...


Are you aware that the term "assault weapon" is an invented term?  It means nothing.

Do you know the difference between an assault rifle and any other rifle?  Do you what is an assault rifle?

Which of the below is an assault rifle?

This one?  #1





This one?  #2


----------



## Markle

Lewdog said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe, for some odd reason, doesn't have the number of mass shootings we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many were killed and how in Paris, 2015?
> 
> How many were killed and how in Brussels, 2016?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah let's not forget the attack in Norway where ONE guy killed 77 people and is still alive in jail.
Click to expand...


We're dealing with the Jihad on America by Radical Islamic Terrorists.  What has you confused?


----------



## Lewdog

Markle said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe, for some odd reason, doesn't have the number of mass shootings we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many were killed and how in Paris, 2015?
> 
> How many were killed and how in Brussels, 2016?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah let's not forget the attack in Norway where ONE guy killed 77 people and is still alive in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're dealing with the Jihad on America by Radical Islamic Terrorists.  What has you confused?
Click to expand...


I thought we were talking about mass shootings...No where in anything said in this conversation said anything about a Jihad.


----------



## Lewdog

Markle said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the people who die or are injured every year from gunshots aren't a legitimate reason?
> 
> 
> 
> No. Lot's of people drive drunk and kill people but I still want to drive. I also want the right to defend myself. Hurting lib butt is not a legitimate concern for any reasonable person, otherwise the 2nd Amendment would not have been written. Arms includes ammo, otherwise they are just paper weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's what the FFs wanted, they would have protected ammo. They didn't. Case closed.
> But your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your rodent brain is closed. Arms require ammunition to be functional. The founders knew a thing or two about forearms, you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware that the term "assault weapon" is an invented term?  It means nothing.
> 
> Do you know the difference between an assault rifle and any other rifle?  Do you what is an assault rifle?
> 
> Which of the below is an assault rifle?
> 
> This one?  #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one?  #2
Click to expand...


#1 is the assault rifle because it has the switch that turns it from single shot to 3 round bursts.


----------



## Markle

charwin95 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they can, there are background checks at gun shows.
> 
> There has never been a terrorist attack or even a mass shooting done by anyone who purchased a gun at a gun show. I'd be willing to bet that this Islamic terrorist did not purchase his gun at a gun show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preddie. ....... Private gun sellers at gun shows do not require bg checks at gun shows because gun nuts say it's the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me one, just one time a mass killer bough his weapon at a gun show. Show me or stop saying stupid shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you lost? Pay attention boy.
> Where in my post that I said  .................. Mass shooter bought guns at gun shows.
> All I'm telling you is .............. Private gun sellers at gun shows do not comply with BG checks. Even a felon and a watch list can buy a gun at gun shows as many as they want. Because that's the law.
> Where is 2aguy when you need him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not surprising, Progressives have no clue as to the laws governing gun shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what? Tell me where I'm WRONGED.
Click to expand...


Where you're "WRONGED"?  How were you "wronged"?  How were you treated unfairly?


----------



## tyroneweaver

Basically 2 left wing organizations caught up in a turf war and the left is trying desperately to drag the right into their conflict.


----------



## Markle

bodecea said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we as Americans have some basic problems with our government.  I would expect that the FBI would at least be informed when a person who has had two FBI terrorist interviews buys a semi automatic weapon.  Seems like an obvious red flag and time well spent by the FBI to follow up.
> 
> The TSA routinely fails tests on weapons getting through airport security.  It almost seems like the government is deliberately allowing mass shootings as a means to gain gun control.  The tools in place are used poorly.
> 
> 
> 
> If killing classrooms full of 1st graders doesn't cause us to change our ways, nothing else will.  It's a fact that mass shootings are now as American as Apple pie.
Click to expand...


Seems this has nothing to do with the war radical Islamist terrorists have declared on the United States.


----------



## Markle

Lewdog said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe, for some odd reason, doesn't have the number of mass shootings we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many were killed and how in Paris, 2015?
> 
> How many were killed and how in Brussels, 2016?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah let's not forget the attack in Norway where ONE guy killed 77 people and is still alive in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're dealing with the Jihad on America by Radical Islamic Terrorists.  What has you confused?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought we were talking about mass shootings...No where in anything said in this conversation said anything about a Jihad.
Click to expand...


Is this NOT the headline of this thread?
*"Florida Pulse gay club attacked"*


----------



## Markle

Lewdog said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Lot's of people drive drunk and kill people but I still want to drive. I also want the right to defend myself. Hurting lib butt is not a legitimate concern for any reasonable person, otherwise the 2nd Amendment would not have been written. Arms includes ammo, otherwise they are just paper weights.
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what the FFs wanted, they would have protected ammo. They didn't. Case closed.
> But your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your rodent brain is closed. Arms require ammunition to be functional. The founders knew a thing or two about forearms, you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware that the term "assault weapon" is an invented term?  It means nothing.
> 
> Do you know the difference between an assault rifle and any other rifle?  Do you what is an assault rifle?
> 
> Which of the below is an assault rifle?
> 
> This one?  #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one?  #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> #1 is the assault rifle because it has the switch that turns it from single shot to 3 round bursts.
Click to expand...


Correct, but you're not the one who was boasting about their ignorance.


----------



## Lewdog

Markle said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe, for some odd reason, doesn't have the number of mass shootings we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many were killed and how in Paris, 2015?
> 
> How many were killed and how in Brussels, 2016?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah let's not forget the attack in Norway where ONE guy killed 77 people and is still alive in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're dealing with the Jihad on America by Radical Islamic Terrorists.  What has you confused?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought we were talking about mass shootings...No where in anything said in this conversation said anything about a Jihad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this NOT the headline of this thread?
> *"Florida Pulse gay club attacked"*
Click to expand...


I don't know why you are arguing with me, I was basically backing what you said.  Europe has plenty of their own mass shootings, it isn't just an American problem.


----------



## Markle

charwin95 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we as Americans have some basic problems with our government.  I would expect that the FBI would at least be informed when a person who has had two FBI terrorist interviews buys a semi automatic weapon.  Seems like an obvious red flag and time well spent by the FBI to follow up.
> 
> The TSA routinely fails tests on weapons getting through airport security.  It almost seems like the government is deliberately allowing mass shootings as a means to gain gun control.  The tools in place are used poorly.
> 
> 
> 
> If killing classrooms full of 1st graders doesn't cause us to change our ways, nothing else will.  It's a fact that mass shootings are now as American as Apple pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if the government offered a solution that kept guns away from terrorists, while preserving the right of citizens to own guns we could change things.  As it is, Hillary's solution is to make it EASIER to kill citizens by denying them the right to buy and carry gun protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Hillary told you that you cannot buy a gun? Where did she say that she will pull your ( dick) gun?
> FBI *CANNOT* even ban thugs that are on the watch list from buying a gun at gun shows.
Click to expand...


Please explain specifically why you believe criminals can buy guns at gun shows.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Number 1 is the M4 Carbine, the 2nd is the AR-15. Semi auto. Both shoot identical rounds and have identical ballistics.


----------



## Markle

Fenton Lum said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.  This is why the system cannot handle too many clear coherent human beings who see through the illusion.  And that is why we have a 6 mutinational corporation controlled media; so as not to have too many aware citizens such as yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> May God teach you some wisdom on this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's where you got your world view?  Pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same place the Founding Fathers got their world view, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From God?  Bullshit.
Click to expand...


Your desperation and ignorance is duly noted.


----------



## Markle

airplanemechanic said:


> Number 1 is the M4 Carbine, the 2nd is the AR-15. Semi auto. Both shoot identical rounds and have identical ballistics.



100% correct

However, one is an assault rifle and the other is not.  Or are they both assault rifles or neither?


----------



## Markle

Slyhunter said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pointed out your stupidity and will do so again. Your tirade was:
> 
> "What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS. The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.
> 
> So, again, we should ban all Muslim terrorists, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!"
> 
> So I said the was interviewed by the FBI three times and not for being the son of immigrants. Meaning there was some other reason than what your idiotic rant was going on about.
> 
> Have a child walk you through it.
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating your stupidity doesn't make it any less stupid.
> 
> JimBowie1958 said, and I quote, "*Reducing Whabbi immigration makes sense*; letting in 200k more of them is simply suicidal."
> 
> Which prompted me to point out, "What do you not understand, asshat, about the immigrants that came over here WERE NOT FUCKING TERRORISTS. *The "FUCKING TERRORIST" WAS BORN, AND RAISED HERE IN THE UNITED STATES.*
> 
> So, again, *we should ban all Muslim terrorists*, not because of what they do, but because of what their children - CHILDREN WHO ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS, BORN, AND BRED - might become?!?!"
> 
> Notice the parts i highlighted?  They would be the relevant points of the conversation.  So, again, retard, what does your stupid red herring about the FBI interviews with Mateen have to do with the conversation that was going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point was stupid. *He was on a watch list for reasons other than immigration.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that's a lie.  He was *interviewed* by the FBI.  He was never, at any time, on any "watch list".  The only stupidity here is you posting shit that isn't true, and is irrelevant to the discussion. Well, that and JimBowie's stupid comment about immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I responded to your comment, twerp. LOL, read it and weep, Sugartits:
> 
> Omar Mateen was taken off a terrorist watch list, but keeping him on it wouldn't have stopped him from buying guns
> *Omar Mateen was taken off a terrorist watch list, but keeping him on it wouldn't have stopped him from buying guns*
> 
> *Omar Mateen was placed on a terrorist watch list maintained by the FBI when its agents questioned him in 2013 and 2014 about potential ties to terrorism, according to U.S. law enforcement officials who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss the case.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was somebody on the terrorist watch list doing working as a Security Guard? G4S hiring practices need to be investigated.
Click to expand...


He wasn't on the watchlist when they did their checks.

Several co-workers have commented that he acted strangely and made off-color, embarrassing comments about blacks and women.  The workers were afraid to report him because they were afraid of being called bigoted or Islamophobes?


----------



## Markle

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your rodent brain is closed. Arms require ammunition to be functional. The founders knew a thing or two about forearms, you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your desire to take my rights away by using this crisis is duly noted. Twisted and pathetic as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't need assault weapons, but your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get to decide what I need. You don't have the need to run your yap, yet you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
Click to expand...


You do realize that there is no such thing as  an "assault weapon"?  It is an invented word.  Just by the use of the term you prove your ignorance.


----------



## Markle

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was somebody on the terrorist watch list doing working as a Security Guard? G4S hiring practices need to be investigated.
> 
> 
> 
> Because he wasn't on the terrorist watch list *at that time*.  See, that's the part that Iceweasel doesn't want anyone knowing, so that her "he was on a watch list' sounds much more ominous than it was.  He *was* on a terrorist watch list.  He was subsequently interviewed by the FBI, and determined not to be a credible threat, and was *removed* from the terrorist watch list.  Thus, at the time of his employment, he was *on. no.  Watch list*.
> 
> Apparently, Iceweasel thinks that if the FBI ever questions you, even if they determine you are not a threat, that shouldn't matter.  You should be placed on a no fly list, terrorist watch list, and placed under permanent surveillance for the rest of your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor retard. My point (for the fifth time, I believe) was that he was on the watch list for a reason. They don't just put you on the list. You can't grasp the significance and want to try to be right instead. The point wasn't if he was on it at the time, you said I was wrong for saying he was on the list. Pretending that I was talking about when won't work. Go change your diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, bite me.  You said he was on a watch list.  So, what?  Why is it important that he was on a watch list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I explained it. I haven't been on one because I don't do the same shit he did. You want to ignore it for some reason. Go bite yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, explain it again. Why is the fact that he was on a watch list important?
Click to expand...


Because we need to learn what went wrong, why he was dropped and what we can and should do better.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Mudda said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is Truth.   Now run to your safe space.
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals today who are complicit in pushing the PC narrative, who riot at Trump rallies, are just as guilty for the deaths of these 50 Americans as Omar Mateen was, maybe moreso.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are responsible for a homophobic religion and the murderers that it creates? WoW! That's some heavy fartsmoke, even for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't argue with nonsense.
Click to expand...

You can't argue with Truth.


----------



## jon_berzerk

oddly the father of shooter met this famous democrat 






Father of  Omar Mateen had TV show, supports  the Taliban


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Statistikhengst said:


> That means: absolutely nothing


I'd say it in Hitler speak, but I don't Sprecken zie Deutsch.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

bodecea said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting statistic....especially considering that several RWrs here have said that President Obama has let in thousands upon thousands into this country.....2500 is "thousands upon thousands" now, apparently
> 
> 
> 
> Look what one could do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny thing is....President Obama has not brought in thousands upon thousands of refugees.
Click to expand...

Not for lack of trying.  He intends to bring in 299,999.


----------



## Markle

Mudda said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be able to kill the right people if needed. I don't want to curl up into a urine soaked fetal ball like you if that time comes. And nobody said anything about unrestricted anything. If you don't want a gun don't buy one, period.
> 
> 
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO As if Islamic terrorists need access to weapons from the people they end up murdering.. You leftists are insane freaks. LOL A laugh a minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your willingness to make us all victims is noted.  The blood of those poor people are on the hands of anti-2nd Amendment people like you.  How DARE you create a situation where over 100 people were helpless and unable to fight back and then post here with your self righteous "it's the gun" attitude.  They were HELPLESS because of people like you.  I'm tired of your gun free zones, I'm tired of your ignorance and I'm tired of your self righteousness.
> 
> In the words of Hillary, delete your account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a cop with a gun there, yet 50 people died. How could that be?
Click to expand...


That has been reported several times.  The officer was out gunned.


----------



## Markle

charwin95 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is pulling your gun or touch your gun. Law abiding citizens like you can still buy GUNS ......... Hillary and Obama never said .......... They will yank your guns or stop you from buying guns.
> I don't understand your or other problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would a new law help the FBI find out when current or past terror suspects are buying guns?
> 
> Will another law put more protection in gay bars?
> 
> Can a new law make it easier for citizens to buy a gun to protect themselves from terrorists when the police wait outside?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can go to a gun store right now and I don't have a problem buying any gun that is available at the store. No problem.
> Why are you so scared of any common sense gun law?
> Why not just let it go instead of keep saying it doesn't work? How do you even know it doesn't work?
Click to expand...


Specifically, what new law, not already on the books, would have prevented this shooting?


----------



## Markle

Indofred said:


> If you take the emotions and hate out of this, just taking the facts of the story, this idiot would never have been able to carry out his killing spree had he not been able to legally buy military weapons and get training on their use at the gun shop.
> When you get past all the crap, the basic facts are there to see, as is much of the solution.



Why are you so intent on displaying your ignorance?

There were no military weapons purchased.

Why should someone not be able to get training in the use of a perfectly legal gun?


----------



## Ame®icano

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix LGBT (@Igbtphoenix) | Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> Nice fake.
Click to expand...


Click on the link, shitstain.


----------



## Ame®icano

Indofred said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orlando gay nightclub shooting: Who was Omar Mateen? - BBC News
> 
> It seems he was a mentally ill lone wolf gunman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure he wasn't just a protester?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The more that we learn about this man,the more he looks like a sad little nutter out to make his life seem like something rather than the nothing it was.
> It looks like he was just a nutter with a gun, nothing more.
Click to expand...


I see, lefties still haven't decided what hurts them less, that gunman was gay or Muslim terrorist.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Claudette

Markle said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"He said the attacker was still inside the nightclub with hostages, and was feared to be wearing a bomb."
> 
> Shooter with a bomb vest? Let's see, who does that? Maybe an unemployed camel jockey?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another indication that folks should be armed at all times.
> 
> If someone in that club had had a gun he could have shot that dirtbag before said dirtbag could kill more people.
> 
> Also there were hundred of people there and none of them thought to overwhelm that asshole when he reloaded?? Good Lord.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were you inside?  Do you have any clue as to how fast either of those weapons can be reloaded?  He also had TWO guns.
Click to expand...


No I wasn't and neither were you.

A good gun hand can change a mag in seconds. You can also fumble around seating that mag in the well. Was he good?? We will never know.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be able to kill the right people if needed. I don't want to curl up into a urine soaked fetal ball like you if that time comes. And nobody said anything about unrestricted anything. If you don't want a gun don't buy one, period.
> 
> 
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO As if Islamic terrorists need access to weapons from the people they end up murdering.. You leftists are insane freaks. LOL A laugh a minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to strip our rights away are duly noted. Fortunately liberals require others to do their dirty work so we don't need to worry about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GW said it, you're either in our side or the side of terrorists. You're helping to arm terrorists, therefore you are against your own people. Now go shoot yourself in the foot.
Click to expand...

Guns are not the problem.  Liberals letting these people in our country are the problem.  Japan does not have a Muslim problem.  Can you guess why?


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already let them in and have easy access to assault weapons to kill Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is an assault weapon? If I hit your comie ass with an ax, that isn't assault?
> 
> Assault is an act, Comrade.
Click to expand...

An eye poke is an assault too.  Think the liberals will ever catch on?


----------



## Ridgerunner

Claudette said:


> A good gun hand can change a mag in seconds. You can also fumble around seating that mag in the well. Was he good?? We will never know.



*Second time this has been posted but well worth the time of those who are weapon Neophytes.*


----------



## Mudda

Markle said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the people who die or are injured every year from gunshots aren't a legitimate reason?
> 
> 
> 
> No. Lot's of people drive drunk and kill people but I still want to drive. I also want the right to defend myself. Hurting lib butt is not a legitimate concern for any reasonable person, otherwise the 2nd Amendment would not have been written. Arms includes ammo, otherwise they are just paper weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's what the FFs wanted, they would have protected ammo. They didn't. Case closed.
> But your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your rodent brain is closed. Arms require ammunition to be functional. The founders knew a thing or two about forearms, you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware that the term "assault weapon" is an invented term?  It means nothing.
> 
> Do you know the difference between an assault rifle and any other rifle?  Do you what is an assault rifle?
> 
> Which of the below is an assault rifle?
> 
> This one?  #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one?  #2
Click to expand...

Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.


----------



## Mudda

Markle said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what the FFs wanted, they would have protected ammo. They didn't. Case closed.
> But your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons is duly noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Your rodent brain is closed. Arms require ammunition to be functional. The founders knew a thing or two about forearms, you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware that the term "assault weapon" is an invented term?  It means nothing.
> 
> Do you know the difference between an assault rifle and any other rifle?  Do you what is an assault rifle?
> 
> Which of the below is an assault rifle?
> 
> This one?  #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one?  #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> #1 is the assault rifle because it has the switch that turns it from single shot to 3 round bursts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, but you're not the one who was boasting about their ignorance.
Click to expand...

But you're the one boasting about how you support easy access to assault weapons for Muslim terrorists.

Btw, they are both assault weapon, imo, because they aren't used for hunting or defence. But I'm sure you won't let that stop you from splitting hairs.


----------



## Mudda

Markle said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Your desire to take my rights away by using this crisis is duly noted. Twisted and pathetic as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't need assault weapons, but your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get to decide what I need. You don't have the need to run your yap, yet you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that there is no such thing as  an "assault weapon"?  It is an invented word.  Just by the use of the term you prove your ignorance.
Click to expand...

Here is the definition for you of assault weapons. If you'd like I can also post the definition of ignorance, since you are ignorant of its meaning.
Assault weapon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ridgerunner

Mudda said:


> Btw, they are both assault weapon, imo



We all know that opinions are like assholes...

Yours just stinks worse than others...


----------



## Mudda

AvgGuyIA said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is Truth.   Now run to your safe space.
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals today who are complicit in pushing the PC narrative, who riot at Trump rallies, are just as guilty for the deaths of these 50 Americans as Omar Mateen was, maybe moreso.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are responsible for a homophobic religion and the murderers that it creates? WoW! That's some heavy fartsmoke, even for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't argue with nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't argue with Truth.
Click to expand...




AvgGuyIA said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO As if Islamic terrorists need access to weapons from the people they end up murdering.. You leftists are insane freaks. LOL A laugh a minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to strip our rights away are duly noted. Fortunately liberals require others to do their dirty work so we don't need to worry about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GW said it, you're either in our side or the side of terrorists. You're helping to arm terrorists, therefore you are against your own people. Now go shoot yourself in the foot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns are not the problem.  Liberals letting these people in our country are the problem.  Japan does not have a Muslim problem.  Can you guess why?
Click to expand...

the dude was born in the US. I guess everyone in the whole fucking world knows that except you.


----------



## Mudda

Ridgerunner said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, they are both assault weapon, imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that opinions are like assholes...
> 
> Yours just stinks worse than others...
Click to expand...

Assault weapon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Time for you to actually learn something.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Assault weapon is just a made up phrase to argue a political agenda.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your desire to take my rights away by using this crisis is duly noted. Twisted and pathetic as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need assault weapons, but your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get to decide what I need. You don't have the need to run your yap, yet you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that there is no such thing as  an "assault weapon"?  It is an invented word.  Just by the use of the term you prove your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the definition for you of assault weapons. If you'd like I can also post the definition of ignorance, since you are ignorant of its meaning.
> Assault weapon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

Calling someone ignorant and posting a wikipedia link to prove his case is off the charts ironic.


----------



## Mudda

Iceweasel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need assault weapons, but your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to decide what I need. You don't have the need to run your yap, yet you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that there is no such thing as  an "assault weapon"?  It is an invented word.  Just by the use of the term you prove your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the definition for you of assault weapons. If you'd like I can also post the definition of ignorance, since you are ignorant of its meaning.
> Assault weapon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling someone ignorant and posting a wikipedia link to prove his case is off the charts ironic.
Click to expand...

Merriam-Webster:  Definition of ASSAULT WEAPON

Happy? 

PS there's this thing called Google, try it sometime!


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your rodent brain is closed. Arms require ammunition to be functional. The founders knew a thing or two about forearms, you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware that the term "assault weapon" is an invented term?  It means nothing.
> 
> Do you know the difference between an assault rifle and any other rifle?  Do you what is an assault rifle?
> 
> Which of the below is an assault rifle?
> 
> This one?  #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one?  #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> #1 is the assault rifle because it has the switch that turns it from single shot to 3 round bursts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, but you're not the one who was boasting about their ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you're the one boasting about how you support easy access to assault weapons for Muslim terrorists.
> 
> Btw, they are both assault weapon, imo, because they aren't used for hunting or defence. But I'm sure you won't let that stop you from splitting hairs.
Click to expand...

He, like many others, were just fine until they got radicalized on the internet. I'd rather we regulate hateful internet access and hateful people than lose my right to defend myself the way I see fit. That of course means we would miss your posts but thus is the price of freedom.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to decide what I need. You don't have the need to run your yap, yet you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that there is no such thing as  an "assault weapon"?  It is an invented word.  Just by the use of the term you prove your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the definition for you of assault weapons. If you'd like I can also post the definition of ignorance, since you are ignorant of its meaning.
> Assault weapon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling someone ignorant and posting a wikipedia link to prove his case is off the charts ironic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merriam-Webster:  Definition of ASSAULT WEAPON
> 
> Happy?
> 
> PS there's this thing called Google, try it sometime!
Click to expand...

I don't do homework for retards.

Your link was sloppy and defeats your argument. It says:
*Definition of assault weapon*

*:  any of various automatic or semiautomatic *

That's a rather wide range.


----------



## Mudda

Iceweasel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that there is no such thing as  an "assault weapon"?  It is an invented word.  Just by the use of the term you prove your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the definition for you of assault weapons. If you'd like I can also post the definition of ignorance, since you are ignorant of its meaning.
> Assault weapon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling someone ignorant and posting a wikipedia link to prove his case is off the charts ironic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merriam-Webster:  Definition of ASSAULT WEAPON
> 
> Happy?
> 
> PS there's this thing called Google, try it sometime!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do homework for retards.
> 
> Your link was sloppy and defeats your argument. It says:
> *Definition of assault weapon*
> 
> *:  any of various automatic or semiautomatic *
> That's a rather wide range.
Click to expand...

You need hunting rifles and home/personal defense weapons like handguns. The rest are for terrorists, mass murderers and dooffuses.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that there is no such thing as  an "assault weapon"?  It is an invented word.  Just by the use of the term you prove your ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the definition for you of assault weapons. If you'd like I can also post the definition of ignorance, since you are ignorant of its meaning.
> Assault weapon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling someone ignorant and posting a wikipedia link to prove his case is off the charts ironic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merriam-Webster:  Definition of ASSAULT WEAPON
> 
> Happy?
> 
> PS there's this thing called Google, try it sometime!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do homework for retards.
> 
> Your link was sloppy and defeats your argument. It says:
> *Definition of assault weapon*
> 
> *:  any of various automatic or semiautomatic *
> That's a rather wide range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need hunting rifles and home/personal defense weapons like handguns. The rest are for terrorists, mass murderers and dooffuses.
Click to expand...

So when your posts are demonstrated to be stupid you simply change the narrative? The AR is a fantastic home defense weapon. Very accurate, the .223 or 5.56 round doesn't penetrate drywall like even a 9mm handgun round. 

Plus I have no idea what the future will hold. If the economic system collapses or is disrupted, a possible terrorist attack, anarchy may erupt and scumbags may hit the streets and homes taking what they can. Their luck will run dry at my humble abode.


----------



## Czernobog

Ame®icano said:


>


And while we're looking at what an AR-15 *is*, perhaps a little history is in order.  You see, we're all told that this is "just a hunting rifle".  Except that's not entirely true.  Until the late 1950's the military weapon of choice was the M-14.  Unfortunately, the M-14 was less than useful against soldiers using helmets.  So, the Army asked gun manufacturers to design a weapon that would make two holes with one bullet - entrance, and exit.  Now, let's let that soak in for a second: "*The army asked...*"  Not "hunters wanted...", or "sportsmen were requesting...", or even "shooting contest participants needed...", but the *ARMY* asked.  Anyone who wants to tell you that an AR-15 is "just a hunting rifle"  need only be reminded of that right there.  This was *never* a "hunting" design; it was a *military* design.  And it was specifically designed to rip through helmets, and bone of the enemy.  The military design was the M-4 A1, and was a fully automatic.  Colt, then, redesigned a semi-automatic version, dubbed it the AR-15, and sold it for civilian use.

Now, there are going to be peopled who insist that the M-4 A1, and the AR-15 are two completely different weapons, and don't even look similar.  Really?





That's all the AR-15 is.  It is the M-4 A1, without the full auto function.  Tell us again, how it's not a military assault style weapon, and was only made, and meant for hunting?


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while we're looking at what an AR-15 *is*, perhaps a little history is in order.  You see, we're all told that this is "just a hunting rifle".  Except that's not entirely true.  Until the late 1950's the military weapon of choice was the M-14.  Unfortunately, the M-14 was less than useful against soldiers using helmets.  So, the Army asked gun manufacturers to design a weapon that would make two holes with one bullet - entrance, and exit.  Now, let's let that soak in for a second: "*The army asked...*"  Not "hunters wanted...", or "sportsmen were requesting...", or even "shooting contest participants needed...", but the *ARMY* asked.  Anyone who wants to tell you that an AR-15 is "just a hunting rifle"  need only be reminded of that right there.  This was *never* a "hunting" design; it was a *military* design.  And it was specifically designed to rip through helmets, and bone of the enemy.  The military design was the M-4 A1, and was a fully automatic.  Colt, then, redesigned a semi-automatic version, dubbed it the AR-15, and sold it for civilian use.
> 
> Now, there are going to be peopled who insist that the M-4 A1, and the AR-15 are two completely different weapons, and don't even look similar.  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all the AR-15 is.  It is the M-4 A1, without the full auto function.  Tell us again, how it's not a military assault style weapon, and was only made, and meant for hunting?
Click to expand...

The M4 shoots three round bursts, not full auto. That's considered an assault weapon, for war. The AR does not have that function unless some illegally turns it into am assault rifle. How many more times are you going to demonstrate your ignorance here?


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while we're looking at what an AR-15 *is*, perhaps a little history is in order.  You see, we're all told that this is "just a hunting rifle".  Except that's not entirely true.  Until the late 1950's the military weapon of choice was the M-14.  Unfortunately, the M-14 was less than useful against soldiers using helmets.  So, the Army asked gun manufacturers to design a weapon that would make two holes with one bullet - entrance, and exit.  Now, let's let that soak in for a second: "*The army asked...*"  Not "hunters wanted...", or "sportsmen were requesting...", or even "shooting contest participants needed...", but the *ARMY* asked.  Anyone who wants to tell you that an AR-15 is "just a hunting rifle"  need only be reminded of that right there.  This was *never* a "hunting" design; it was a *military* design.  And it was specifically designed to rip through helmets, and bone of the enemy.  The military design was the M-4 A1, and was a fully automatic.  Colt, then, redesigned a semi-automatic version, dubbed it the AR-15, and sold it for civilian use.
> 
> Now, there are going to be peopled who insist that the M-4 A1, and the AR-15 are two completely different weapons, and don't even look similar.  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all the AR-15 is.  It is the M-4 A1, without the full auto function.  Tell us again, how it's not a military assault style weapon, and was only made, and meant for hunting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The M4 shoots three round bursts, not full auto. That's considered an assault weapon, for war. The AR does not have that function unless some illegally turns it into am assault rifle. How many more times are you going to demonstrate your ignorance here?
Click to expand...

So, it has the same muzzle velocity. Can use the same clips, has the same force, but because it can't fire burst rounds that should make all the difference? That's what you're saying? At least you're not trying to deny that it *is* a military weapon, by design, not a hunting weapon.

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridgerunner

Czernobog said:


> Now, there are going to be peopled who insist that the M-4 A1, and the AR-15 are two completely different weapons, and don't even look similar. Really?



While they look similar, consider this...

M-4 A1 =  Caffeinated
AR-15 = De-Caffeinated 

simple concept for a simple mind...


----------



## Mudda

Iceweasel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the definition for you of assault weapons. If you'd like I can also post the definition of ignorance, since you are ignorant of its meaning.
> Assault weapon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone ignorant and posting a wikipedia link to prove his case is off the charts ironic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merriam-Webster:  Definition of ASSAULT WEAPON
> 
> Happy?
> 
> PS there's this thing called Google, try it sometime!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do homework for retards.
> 
> Your link was sloppy and defeats your argument. It says:
> *Definition of assault weapon*
> 
> *:  any of various automatic or semiautomatic *
> That's a rather wide range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need hunting rifles and home/personal defense weapons like handguns. The rest are for terrorists, mass murderers and dooffuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when your posts are demonstrated to be stupid you simply change the narrative? The AR is a fantastic home defense weapon. Very accurate, the .223 or 5.56 round doesn't penetrate drywall like even a 9mm handgun round.
> 
> Plus I have no idea what the future will hold. If the economic system collapses or is disrupted, a possible terrorist attack, anarchy may erupt and scumbags may hit the streets and homes taking what they can. Their luck will run dry at my humble abode.
Click to expand...

If it means keeping ARs out of the hands of terrorists and mass murderers, me personally, I'd be willing to give up such a gun or the possibility of buying one. But hey, that's just me, I'll do what it takes to stop terrorists. You on the other hand, are helping them. Everyone has to make a choice in these hard times. You choose to let terrorists buy such weapons.

And as for the economic system collapsing, it already did a few years ago. How useful was your assault weapon? The rest is pure NRA paranoia.


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while we're looking at what an AR-15 *is*, perhaps a little history is in order.  You see, we're all told that this is "just a hunting rifle".  Except that's not entirely true.  Until the late 1950's the military weapon of choice was the M-14.  Unfortunately, the M-14 was less than useful against soldiers using helmets.  So, the Army asked gun manufacturers to design a weapon that would make two holes with one bullet - entrance, and exit.  Now, let's let that soak in for a second: "*The army asked...*"  Not "hunters wanted...", or "sportsmen were requesting...", or even "shooting contest participants needed...", but the *ARMY* asked.  Anyone who wants to tell you that an AR-15 is "just a hunting rifle"  need only be reminded of that right there.  This was *never* a "hunting" design; it was a *military* design.  And it was specifically designed to rip through helmets, and bone of the enemy.  The military design was the M-4 A1, and was a fully automatic.  Colt, then, redesigned a semi-automatic version, dubbed it the AR-15, and sold it for civilian use.
> 
> Now, there are going to be peopled who insist that the M-4 A1, and the AR-15 are two completely different weapons, and don't even look similar.  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all the AR-15 is.  It is the M-4 A1, without the full auto function.  Tell us again, how it's not a military assault style weapon, and was only made, and meant for hunting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The M4 shoots three round bursts, not full auto. That's considered an assault weapon, for war. The AR does not have that function unless some illegally turns it into am assault rifle. How many more times are you going to demonstrate your ignorance here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, it has the same muzzle velocity. Can use the same clips, has the same force, but because it can't fire burst rounds that should make all the difference? That's what you're saying? At least you're not trying to deny that it *is* a military weapon, by design, not a hunting weapon.
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Now you are trying to shift the conversation again. It's a pattern with you. Shoot of your big mouth, make a fool of yourself then pretend the conversation was about something else in your victory dance.

They use magazines, not clips. Like I said the three round burst or full auto makes it an assault rifle. Semi-autos are not assault weapons.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone ignorant and posting a wikipedia link to prove his case is off the charts ironic.
> 
> 
> 
> Merriam-Webster:  Definition of ASSAULT WEAPON
> 
> Happy?
> 
> PS there's this thing called Google, try it sometime!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do homework for retards.
> 
> Your link was sloppy and defeats your argument. It says:
> *Definition of assault weapon*
> 
> *:  any of various automatic or semiautomatic *
> That's a rather wide range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need hunting rifles and home/personal defense weapons like handguns. The rest are for terrorists, mass murderers and dooffuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when your posts are demonstrated to be stupid you simply change the narrative? The AR is a fantastic home defense weapon. Very accurate, the .223 or 5.56 round doesn't penetrate drywall like even a 9mm handgun round.
> 
> Plus I have no idea what the future will hold. If the economic system collapses or is disrupted, a possible terrorist attack, anarchy may erupt and scumbags may hit the streets and homes taking what they can. Their luck will run dry at my humble abode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it means keeping ARs out of the hands of terrorists and mass murderers, me personally, I'd be willing to give up such a gun or the possibility of buying one. But hey, that's just me, I'll do what it takes to stop terrorists. You on the other hand, are helping them. Everyone has to make a choice in these hard times. You choose to let terrorists buy such weapons.
> 
> And as for the economic system collapsing, it already did a few years ago. How useful was your assault weapon? The rest is pure NRA paranoia.
Click to expand...

I don't like drunk drivers and if you own a car turn it in. Otherwise you are helping drunk drivers kill people, and they do so in much more abundance.

You can turn in your rifle, when did I say you shouldn't? The economy didn't die but assholes like you will be the first ones robbing people for food if it does. Your feelings trump other people's rights.


----------



## Ame®icano

To a leftists, "assault weapon" is anything that will help you resist their murderous tyranny.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while we're looking at what an AR-15 *is*, perhaps a little history is in order.  You see, we're all told that this is "just a hunting rifle".  Except that's not entirely true.  Until the late 1950's the military weapon of choice was the M-14.  Unfortunately, the M-14 was less than useful against soldiers using helmets.  So, the Army asked gun manufacturers to design a weapon that would make two holes with one bullet - entrance, and exit.  Now, let's let that soak in for a second: "*The army asked...*"  Not "hunters wanted...", or "sportsmen were requesting...", or even "shooting contest participants needed...", but the *ARMY* asked.  Anyone who wants to tell you that an AR-15 is "just a hunting rifle"  need only be reminded of that right there.  This was *never* a "hunting" design; it was a *military* design.  And it was specifically designed to rip through helmets, and bone of the enemy.  The military design was the M-4 A1, and was a fully automatic.  Colt, then, redesigned a semi-automatic version, dubbed it the AR-15, and sold it for civilian use.
> 
> Now, there are going to be peopled who insist that the M-4 A1, and the AR-15 are two completely different weapons, and don't even look similar.  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all the AR-15 is.  It is the M-4 A1, without the full auto function.  Tell us again, how it's not a military assault style weapon, and was only made, and meant for hunting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The M4 shoots three round bursts, not full auto. That's considered an assault weapon, for war. The AR does not have that function unless some illegally turns it into am assault rifle. How many more times are you going to demonstrate your ignorance here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, it has the same muzzle velocity. Can use the same clips, has the same force, but because it can't fire burst rounds that should make all the difference? That's what you're saying? At least you're not trying to deny that it *is* a military weapon, by design, not a hunting weapon.
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are trying to shift the conversation again. It's a pattern with you. Shoot of your big mouth, make a fool of yourself then pretend the conversation was about something else in your victory dance.
> 
> They use magazines, not clips. Like I said the three round burst or full auto makes it an assault rifle. Semi-autos are not assault weapons.
Click to expand...

Well, I think the people who use them to mount assaults - San Bernadino, Sandy Hook, Orlando - would disagree with you.  They seem to make excellent assault weapons.

And, by the way, how am I "changing my argument".  I started out saying that the only difference is the firing rate.  I am still maintaining the the only difference is the firing rate.  To argue that the firing rate is the "only" issue that matters in designating a weapon as an assault weapon is fallacious.


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while we're looking at what an AR-15 *is*, perhaps a little history is in order.  You see, we're all told that this is "just a hunting rifle".  Except that's not entirely true.  Until the late 1950's the military weapon of choice was the M-14.  Unfortunately, the M-14 was less than useful against soldiers using helmets.  So, the Army asked gun manufacturers to design a weapon that would make two holes with one bullet - entrance, and exit.  Now, let's let that soak in for a second: "*The army asked...*"  Not "hunters wanted...", or "sportsmen were requesting...", or even "shooting contest participants needed...", but the *ARMY* asked.  Anyone who wants to tell you that an AR-15 is "just a hunting rifle"  need only be reminded of that right there.  This was *never* a "hunting" design; it was a *military* design.  And it was specifically designed to rip through helmets, and bone of the enemy.  The military design was the M-4 A1, and was a fully automatic.  Colt, then, redesigned a semi-automatic version, dubbed it the AR-15, and sold it for civilian use.
> 
> Now, there are going to be peopled who insist that the M-4 A1, and the AR-15 are two completely different weapons, and don't even look similar.  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all the AR-15 is.  It is the M-4 A1, without the full auto function.  Tell us again, how it's not a military assault style weapon, and was only made, and meant for hunting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The M4 shoots three round bursts, not full auto. That's considered an assault weapon, for war. The AR does not have that function unless some illegally turns it into am assault rifle. How many more times are you going to demonstrate your ignorance here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, it has the same muzzle velocity. Can use the same clips, has the same force, but because it can't fire burst rounds that should make all the difference? That's what you're saying? At least you're not trying to deny that it *is* a military weapon, by design, not a hunting weapon.
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are trying to shift the conversation again. It's a pattern with you. Shoot of your big mouth, make a fool of yourself then pretend the conversation was about something else in your victory dance.
> 
> They use magazines, not clips. Like I said the three round burst or full auto makes it an assault rifle. Semi-autos are not assault weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I think the people who use them to mount assaults - San Bernadino, Sandy Hook, Orlando - would disagree with you.  They seem to make excellent assault weapons.
Click to expand...

You can assault people with a baseball bat but that doesn't make it an assault weapon. You stupidly think by labeling a AR an assault weapon it will move us closer to an "assault weapons" ban. The Dems won't touch it because they've burned bridges with that before.


----------



## Mudda

Iceweasel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merriam-Webster:  Definition of ASSAULT WEAPON
> 
> Happy?
> 
> PS there's this thing called Google, try it sometime!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do homework for retards.
> 
> Your link was sloppy and defeats your argument. It says:
> *Definition of assault weapon*
> 
> *:  any of various automatic or semiautomatic *
> That's a rather wide range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need hunting rifles and home/personal defense weapons like handguns. The rest are for terrorists, mass murderers and dooffuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when your posts are demonstrated to be stupid you simply change the narrative? The AR is a fantastic home defense weapon. Very accurate, the .223 or 5.56 round doesn't penetrate drywall like even a 9mm handgun round.
> 
> Plus I have no idea what the future will hold. If the economic system collapses or is disrupted, a possible terrorist attack, anarchy may erupt and scumbags may hit the streets and homes taking what they can. Their luck will run dry at my humble abode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it means keeping ARs out of the hands of terrorists and mass murderers, me personally, I'd be willing to give up such a gun or the possibility of buying one. But hey, that's just me, I'll do what it takes to stop terrorists. You on the other hand, are helping them. Everyone has to make a choice in these hard times. You choose to let terrorists buy such weapons.
> 
> And as for the economic system collapsing, it already did a few years ago. How useful was your assault weapon? The rest is pure NRA paranoia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like drunk drivers and if you own a car turn it in. Otherwise you are helping drunk drivers kill people, and they do so in much more abundance.
> 
> You can turn in your rifle, when did I say you shouldn't? The economy didn't die but assholes like you will be the first ones robbing people for food if it does. Your feelings trump other people's rights.
Click to expand...

Not one terrorist drove drunk to kill people. EPIC FAIL number 1.
If I don't have a gun, how am I going to rob people? And the first one at that? EPIC FAIL number2.

And we all noticed that you don't dispute that your stance on easy access to assault weapons is helping terrorists. 

You're an EPIC FAIL as an American.


----------



## bodecea

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> And while we're looking at what an AR-15 *is*, perhaps a little history is in order.  You see, we're all told that this is "just a hunting rifle".  Except that's not entirely true.  Until the late 1950's the military weapon of choice was the M-14.  Unfortunately, the M-14 was less than useful against soldiers using helmets.  So, the Army asked gun manufacturers to design a weapon that would make two holes with one bullet - entrance, and exit.  Now, let's let that soak in for a second: "*The army asked...*"  Not "hunters wanted...", or "sportsmen were requesting...", or even "shooting contest participants needed...", but the *ARMY* asked.  Anyone who wants to tell you that an AR-15 is "just a hunting rifle"  need only be reminded of that right there.  This was *never* a "hunting" design; it was a *military* design.  And it was specifically designed to rip through helmets, and bone of the enemy.  The military design was the M-4 A1, and was a fully automatic.  Colt, then, redesigned a semi-automatic version, dubbed it the AR-15, and sold it for civilian use.
> 
> Now, there are going to be peopled who insist that the M-4 A1, and the AR-15 are two completely different weapons, and don't even look similar.  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all the AR-15 is.  It is the M-4 A1, without the full auto function.  Tell us again, how it's not a military assault style weapon, and was only made, and meant for hunting?
> 
> 
> 
> The M4 shoots three round bursts, not full auto. That's considered an assault weapon, for war. The AR does not have that function unless some illegally turns it into am assault rifle. How many more times are you going to demonstrate your ignorance here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, it has the same muzzle velocity. Can use the same clips, has the same force, but because it can't fire burst rounds that should make all the difference? That's what you're saying? At least you're not trying to deny that it *is* a military weapon, by design, not a hunting weapon.
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are trying to shift the conversation again. It's a pattern with you. Shoot of your big mouth, make a fool of yourself then pretend the conversation was about something else in your victory dance.
> 
> They use magazines, not clips. Like I said the three round burst or full auto makes it an assault rifle. Semi-autos are not assault weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I think the people who use them to mount assaults - San Bernadino, Sandy Hook, Orlando - would disagree with you.  They seem to make excellent assault weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can assault people with a baseball bat but that doesn't make it an assault weapon. You stupidly think by labeling a AR an assault weapon it will move us closer to an "assault weapons" ban. The Dems won't touch it because they've burned bridges with that before.
Click to expand...

How many in Pulse would have been taken down by a baseball bat before it was over?


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do homework for retards.
> 
> Your link was sloppy and defeats your argument. It says:
> *Definition of assault weapon*
> 
> *:  any of various automatic or semiautomatic *
> That's a rather wide range.
> 
> 
> 
> You need hunting rifles and home/personal defense weapons like handguns. The rest are for terrorists, mass murderers and dooffuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when your posts are demonstrated to be stupid you simply change the narrative? The AR is a fantastic home defense weapon. Very accurate, the .223 or 5.56 round doesn't penetrate drywall like even a 9mm handgun round.
> 
> Plus I have no idea what the future will hold. If the economic system collapses or is disrupted, a possible terrorist attack, anarchy may erupt and scumbags may hit the streets and homes taking what they can. Their luck will run dry at my humble abode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it means keeping ARs out of the hands of terrorists and mass murderers, me personally, I'd be willing to give up such a gun or the possibility of buying one. But hey, that's just me, I'll do what it takes to stop terrorists. You on the other hand, are helping them. Everyone has to make a choice in these hard times. You choose to let terrorists buy such weapons.
> 
> And as for the economic system collapsing, it already did a few years ago. How useful was your assault weapon? The rest is pure NRA paranoia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like drunk drivers and if you own a car turn it in. Otherwise you are helping drunk drivers kill people, and they do so in much more abundance.
> 
> You can turn in your rifle, when did I say you shouldn't? The economy didn't die but assholes like you will be the first ones robbing people for food if it does. Your feelings trump other people's rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not one terrorist drove drunk to kill people. EPIC FAIL number 1.
> If I don't have a gun, how am I going to rob people? EPIC FAIL number2.
> 
> And we all noticed that you don't dispute that your stance on easy access to assault weapons is helping terrorists.
> 
> You're an EPIC FAIL as an American.
Click to expand...

You missed the point patting yourself on the back makes you look even stupider. You don't have a point, you offered us nothing to dispute. We can't dispute your feelings. You've repeated that line at least 20 times from what I've seen, thinking it somehow becomes valid with repetition. 

It's no small coincidence that dumb fucks like you share similar ideologies.


----------



## Mudda

Iceweasel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need hunting rifles and home/personal defense weapons like handguns. The rest are for terrorists, mass murderers and dooffuses.
> 
> 
> 
> So when your posts are demonstrated to be stupid you simply change the narrative? The AR is a fantastic home defense weapon. Very accurate, the .223 or 5.56 round doesn't penetrate drywall like even a 9mm handgun round.
> 
> Plus I have no idea what the future will hold. If the economic system collapses or is disrupted, a possible terrorist attack, anarchy may erupt and scumbags may hit the streets and homes taking what they can. Their luck will run dry at my humble abode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it means keeping ARs out of the hands of terrorists and mass murderers, me personally, I'd be willing to give up such a gun or the possibility of buying one. But hey, that's just me, I'll do what it takes to stop terrorists. You on the other hand, are helping them. Everyone has to make a choice in these hard times. You choose to let terrorists buy such weapons.
> 
> And as for the economic system collapsing, it already did a few years ago. How useful was your assault weapon? The rest is pure NRA paranoia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like drunk drivers and if you own a car turn it in. Otherwise you are helping drunk drivers kill people, and they do so in much more abundance.
> 
> You can turn in your rifle, when did I say you shouldn't? The economy didn't die but assholes like you will be the first ones robbing people for food if it does. Your feelings trump other people's rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not one terrorist drove drunk to kill people. EPIC FAIL number 1.
> If I don't have a gun, how am I going to rob people? EPIC FAIL number2.
> 
> And we all noticed that you don't dispute that your stance on easy access to assault weapons is helping terrorists.
> 
> You're an EPIC FAIL as an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the point patting yourself on the back makes you look even stupider. You don't have a point, you offered us nothing to dispute. We can't dispute your feelings. You've repeated that line at least 20 times from what I've seen, thinking it somehow becomes valid with repetition.
> 
> It's no small coincidence that dumb fucks like you share similar ideologies.
Click to expand...

Here, just so you have a taste of what being an American is all about.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> And while we're looking at what an AR-15 *is*, perhaps a little history is in order.  You see, we're all told that this is "just a hunting rifle".  Except that's not entirely true.  Until the late 1950's the military weapon of choice was the M-14.  Unfortunately, the M-14 was less than useful against soldiers using helmets.  So, the Army asked gun manufacturers to design a weapon that would make two holes with one bullet - entrance, and exit.  Now, let's let that soak in for a second: "*The army asked...*"  Not "hunters wanted...", or "sportsmen were requesting...", or even "shooting contest participants needed...", but the *ARMY* asked.  Anyone who wants to tell you that an AR-15 is "just a hunting rifle"  need only be reminded of that right there.  This was *never* a "hunting" design; it was a *military* design.  And it was specifically designed to rip through helmets, and bone of the enemy.  The military design was the M-4 A1, and was a fully automatic.  Colt, then, redesigned a semi-automatic version, dubbed it the AR-15, and sold it for civilian use.
> 
> Now, there are going to be peopled who insist that the M-4 A1, and the AR-15 are two completely different weapons, and don't even look similar.  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all the AR-15 is.  It is the M-4 A1, without the full auto function.  Tell us again, how it's not a military assault style weapon, and was only made, and meant for hunting?
> 
> 
> 
> The M4 shoots three round bursts, not full auto. That's considered an assault weapon, for war. The AR does not have that function unless some illegally turns it into am assault rifle. How many more times are you going to demonstrate your ignorance here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, it has the same muzzle velocity. Can use the same clips, has the same force, but because it can't fire burst rounds that should make all the difference? That's what you're saying? At least you're not trying to deny that it *is* a military weapon, by design, not a hunting weapon.
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are trying to shift the conversation again. It's a pattern with you. Shoot of your big mouth, make a fool of yourself then pretend the conversation was about something else in your victory dance.
> 
> They use magazines, not clips. Like I said the three round burst or full auto makes it an assault rifle. Semi-autos are not assault weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I think the people who use them to mount assaults - San Bernadino, Sandy Hook, Orlando - would disagree with you.  They seem to make excellent assault weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can assault people with a baseball bat but that doesn't make it an assault weapon. You stupidly think by labeling a AR an assault weapon it will move us closer to an "assault weapons" ban. The Dems won't touch it because they've burned bridges with that before.
Click to expand...

"Mounting an assault" is not synonymous with "assaulting someone", and you know it.  "Mounting an assault" refers to assaulting a location with multiple targets.  Now, could you mount an assault on a facility with a baseball bat?  I suppose, if you were stupid enough.  But, could you reasonably expect any positive result?  No.  With an assault weapon, on the other hand...

I'm actually beginning to agree with Mudda.  Since you do not deny that the AR-15 is, in fact, a military design, and you acknowledge that the only difference between the M4, and the AR15 is the rate of fire, why do you want to make it easier for terrorists, and nutcakes to get their hands on weapons that make it easier to kill large groups of people?


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when your posts are demonstrated to be stupid you simply change the narrative? The AR is a fantastic home defense weapon. Very accurate, the .223 or 5.56 round doesn't penetrate drywall like even a 9mm handgun round.
> 
> Plus I have no idea what the future will hold. If the economic system collapses or is disrupted, a possible terrorist attack, anarchy may erupt and scumbags may hit the streets and homes taking what they can. Their luck will run dry at my humble abode.
> 
> 
> 
> If it means keeping ARs out of the hands of terrorists and mass murderers, me personally, I'd be willing to give up such a gun or the possibility of buying one. But hey, that's just me, I'll do what it takes to stop terrorists. You on the other hand, are helping them. Everyone has to make a choice in these hard times. You choose to let terrorists buy such weapons.
> 
> And as for the economic system collapsing, it already did a few years ago. How useful was your assault weapon? The rest is pure NRA paranoia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like drunk drivers and if you own a car turn it in. Otherwise you are helping drunk drivers kill people, and they do so in much more abundance.
> 
> You can turn in your rifle, when did I say you shouldn't? The economy didn't die but assholes like you will be the first ones robbing people for food if it does. Your feelings trump other people's rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not one terrorist drove drunk to kill people. EPIC FAIL number 1.
> If I don't have a gun, how am I going to rob people? EPIC FAIL number2.
> 
> And we all noticed that you don't dispute that your stance on easy access to assault weapons is helping terrorists.
> 
> You're an EPIC FAIL as an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the point patting yourself on the back makes you look even stupider. You don't have a point, you offered us nothing to dispute. We can't dispute your feelings. You've repeated that line at least 20 times from what I've seen, thinking it somehow becomes valid with repetition.
> 
> It's no small coincidence that dumb fucks like you share similar ideologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, just so you have a taste of what being an American is all about.
Click to expand...

You post bullshit then think a video makes it go away?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The M4 shoots three round bursts, not full auto. That's considered an assault weapon, for war. The AR does not have that function unless some illegally turns it into am assault rifle. How many more times are you going to demonstrate your ignorance here?
> 
> 
> 
> So, it has the same muzzle velocity. Can use the same clips, has the same force, but because it can't fire burst rounds that should make all the difference? That's what you're saying? At least you're not trying to deny that it *is* a military weapon, by design, not a hunting weapon.
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are trying to shift the conversation again. It's a pattern with you. Shoot of your big mouth, make a fool of yourself then pretend the conversation was about something else in your victory dance.
> 
> They use magazines, not clips. Like I said the three round burst or full auto makes it an assault rifle. Semi-autos are not assault weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I think the people who use them to mount assaults - San Bernadino, Sandy Hook, Orlando - would disagree with you.  They seem to make excellent assault weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can assault people with a baseball bat but that doesn't make it an assault weapon. You stupidly think by labeling a AR an assault weapon it will move us closer to an "assault weapons" ban. The Dems won't touch it because they've burned bridges with that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Mounting an assault" is not synonymous with "assaulting someone", and you know it.  "Mounting an assault" refers to assaulting a location with multiple targets.  Now, would you mount an assault on a facility with a baseball bat?  I suppose if you were stupid enough.  But, could you reasonably expect any positive result?  No.  With an assault weapon, on the other hand...
> 
> I'm actually beginning to agree with Mudda.  Since you do not deny that the AR-15 is, in fact, a military design, and you acknowledge that the only difference between the M4, and the AR15 is the rate of fire, why do you want to make it easier for terrorists, and nutcakes to get their hands on weapons that make it easier to kill large groups of people?
Click to expand...


"Rate of fire" means everything


----------



## Iceweasel

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The M4 shoots three round bursts, not full auto. That's considered an assault weapon, for war. The AR does not have that function unless some illegally turns it into am assault rifle. How many more times are you going to demonstrate your ignorance here?
> 
> 
> 
> So, it has the same muzzle velocity. Can use the same clips, has the same force, but because it can't fire burst rounds that should make all the difference? That's what you're saying? At least you're not trying to deny that it *is* a military weapon, by design, not a hunting weapon.
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are trying to shift the conversation again. It's a pattern with you. Shoot of your big mouth, make a fool of yourself then pretend the conversation was about something else in your victory dance.
> 
> They use magazines, not clips. Like I said the three round burst or full auto makes it an assault rifle. Semi-autos are not assault weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I think the people who use them to mount assaults - San Bernadino, Sandy Hook, Orlando - would disagree with you.  They seem to make excellent assault weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can assault people with a baseball bat but that doesn't make it an assault weapon. You stupidly think by labeling a AR an assault weapon it will move us closer to an "assault weapons" ban. The Dems won't touch it because they've burned bridges with that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Mounting an assault" is not synonymous with "assaulting someone", and you know it.  "Mounting an assault" refers to assaulting a location with multiple targets.  Now, would you mount an assault on a facility with a baseball bat?  I suppose if you were stupid enough.  But, could you reasonably expect any positive result?  No.  With an assault weapon, on the other hand...
> 
> I'm actually beginning to agree with Mudda.  Since you do not deny that the AR-15 is, in fact, a military design, and you acknowledge that the only difference between the M4, and the AR15 is the rate of fire, why do you want to make it easier for terrorists, and nutcakes to get their hands on weapons that make it easier to kill large groups of people?
Click to expand...

You can double down on retard, your call not mine. I don't want terrorists in the country. Trump is right and we should have had a plan in place to check the background of anyone coming in. The shooter wouldn't even have been here.

So it's you two retards that want to make it easier for terrorists to commit murder and since guns make you pee your diapers you try to blame them instead. You are the problem, not me.


----------



## Indofred

Markle said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orlando gay nightclub shooting: Who was Omar Mateen? - BBC News
> 
> It seems he was a mentally ill lone wolf gunman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does he seem mentally ill?  He meticulously planned this attack.  He had been in contact with radical Islamics and had visited Saudi Arabia twice.  He held down a regular job.  Killing people does not make him mentally ill.
Click to expand...


So the right wing papers tell us,
Another news source has let out more.

He was a gay customer of the club for at least three years.

Orlando killer Omar Mateen 'visited Pulse gay club' - BBC News



> Chris Callen, a performer at Pulse in Orlando, Florida, told the New York Daily News that Omar Mateen had visited the venue over the past three years.



The story is turning from an ISIS radical Muslim mass murder to a poof with a legal gun shooting up his bitches.
Maybe one of them bit whilst sucking him off.

The Trump version of the story is falling apart as the truth comes out.


----------



## Iceweasel

This is proof positive of how deranged liberals really are. Hillary wants to increase obama's reckless immigration policy, including terrorist hot spots like Syria. That WILL bring in more terrorists. But the liberal thinks if only we had tougher gun laws we'd all be safer. 

Vote for a liberal and you are part of the problem.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Indofred said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orlando gay nightclub shooting: Who was Omar Mateen? - BBC News
> 
> It seems he was a mentally ill lone wolf gunman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does he seem mentally ill?  He meticulously planned this attack.  He had been in contact with radical Islamics and had visited Saudi Arabia twice.  He held down a regular job.  Killing people does not make him mentally ill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the right wing papers tell us,
> Another news source has let out more.
> 
> He was a gay customer of the club for at least three years.
> 
> Orlando killer Omar Mateen 'visited Pulse gay club' - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Callen, a performer at Pulse in Orlando, Florida, told the New York Daily News that Omar Mateen had visited the venue over the past three years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The story is turning from an ISIS radical Muslim mass murder to a poof with a legal gun shooting up his bitches.
> Maybe one of them bit whilst sucking him off.
> 
> The Trump version of the story is falling apart as the truth comes out.
Click to expand...


What's "Trump's version"? Did the muzzie pledge allegiance to ISIS or not?


----------



## Iceweasel

Indofred said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orlando gay nightclub shooting: Who was Omar Mateen? - BBC News
> 
> It seems he was a mentally ill lone wolf gunman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does he seem mentally ill?  He meticulously planned this attack.  He had been in contact with radical Islamics and had visited Saudi Arabia twice.  He held down a regular job.  Killing people does not make him mentally ill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the right wing papers tell us,
> Another news source has let out more.
> 
> He was a gay customer of the club for at least three years.
> 
> Orlando killer Omar Mateen 'visited Pulse gay club' - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Callen, a performer at Pulse in Orlando, Florida, told the New York Daily News that Omar Mateen had visited the venue over the past three years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The story is turning from an ISIS radical Muslim mass murder to a poof with a legal gun shooting up his bitches.
> Maybe one of them bit whilst sucking him off.
> 
> The Trump version of the story is falling apart as the truth comes out.
Click to expand...

How so?


----------



## saveliberty




----------



## Indofred

SassyIrishLass said:


> "Rate of fire" means everything



No, rate of killing means everything.
Whilst this head case gay with a grudge managed around 50, 93 more, including a three year old girl.

There have been 93 US gun-related deaths in 72 hours, not including Orlando

Why isn't anyone talking about the last 93?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Indofred said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Rate of fire" means everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, rate of killing means everything.
> Whilst this head case gay with a grudge managed around 50, 93 more, including a three year old girl.
> 
> There have been 93 US gun-related deaths in 72 hours, not including Orlando
> 
> Why isn't anyone talking about the last 93?
Click to expand...


You're a fucking dunce


----------



## Indofred

I've just had a thought.
ISIS claimed this guy as quickly as they could, but I wonder if they'll retract now they know he was a shit stabber.


----------



## Indofred

SassyIrishLass said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Rate of fire" means everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, rate of killing means everything.
> Whilst this head case gay with a grudge managed around 50, 93 more, including a three year old girl.
> 
> There have been 93 US gun-related deaths in 72 hours, not including Orlando
> 
> Why isn't anyone talking about the last 93?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a fucking dunce
Click to expand...


Why, are the last 93 of little interest because they weren't killed by a Muslim?


----------



## Mudda

Iceweasel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it means keeping ARs out of the hands of terrorists and mass murderers, me personally, I'd be willing to give up such a gun or the possibility of buying one. But hey, that's just me, I'll do what it takes to stop terrorists. You on the other hand, are helping them. Everyone has to make a choice in these hard times. You choose to let terrorists buy such weapons.
> 
> And as for the economic system collapsing, it already did a few years ago. How useful was your assault weapon? The rest is pure NRA paranoia.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like drunk drivers and if you own a car turn it in. Otherwise you are helping drunk drivers kill people, and they do so in much more abundance.
> 
> You can turn in your rifle, when did I say you shouldn't? The economy didn't die but assholes like you will be the first ones robbing people for food if it does. Your feelings trump other people's rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not one terrorist drove drunk to kill people. EPIC FAIL number 1.
> If I don't have a gun, how am I going to rob people? EPIC FAIL number2.
> 
> And we all noticed that you don't dispute that your stance on easy access to assault weapons is helping terrorists.
> 
> You're an EPIC FAIL as an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the point patting yourself on the back makes you look even stupider. You don't have a point, you offered us nothing to dispute. We can't dispute your feelings. You've repeated that line at least 20 times from what I've seen, thinking it somehow becomes valid with repetition.
> 
> It's no small coincidence that dumb fucks like you share similar ideologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, just so you have a taste of what being an American is all about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You post bullshit then think a video makes it go away?
Click to expand...

You'll fight tooth and nail to let terrorists buy assault weapons in the US and you think that makes you an American?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Indofred said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Rate of fire" means everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, rate of killing means everything.
> Whilst this head case gay with a grudge managed around 50, 93 more, including a three year old girl.
> 
> There have been 93 US gun-related deaths in 72 hours, not including Orlando
> 
> Why isn't anyone talking about the last 93?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a fucking dunce
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, are the last 93 of little interest because they weren't killed by a Muslim?
Click to expand...


Stop going off on tangents, good grief, I said rate of fire means everything and you're babbling about BS. Stop being annoying


----------



## Mudda

Indofred said:


> I've just had a thought.
> ISIS claimed this guy as quickly as they could, but I wonder if they'll retract now they know he was a shit stabber.


Why? Did ISIS throw YOU back when they found out you were a fudge packer?


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like drunk drivers and if you own a car turn it in. Otherwise you are helping drunk drivers kill people, and they do so in much more abundance.
> 
> You can turn in your rifle, when did I say you shouldn't? The economy didn't die but assholes like you will be the first ones robbing people for food if it does. Your feelings trump other people's rights.
> 
> 
> 
> Not one terrorist drove drunk to kill people. EPIC FAIL number 1.
> If I don't have a gun, how am I going to rob people? EPIC FAIL number2.
> 
> And we all noticed that you don't dispute that your stance on easy access to assault weapons is helping terrorists.
> 
> You're an EPIC FAIL as an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the point patting yourself on the back makes you look even stupider. You don't have a point, you offered us nothing to dispute. We can't dispute your feelings. You've repeated that line at least 20 times from what I've seen, thinking it somehow becomes valid with repetition.
> 
> It's no small coincidence that dumb fucks like you share similar ideologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, just so you have a taste of what being an American is all about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You post bullshit then think a video makes it go away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll fight tooth and nail to let terrorists buy assault weapons in the US and you think that makes you an American?
Click to expand...

We had ARs all along. You're retard interpretation of assault weapon not with standing. But YOU are the problem, not me.

You want easier access to the US by terrorists and if they chose to use an AR you want the AR banned. You pathetic simpleton. You don't even understand how dangerous you are.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it has the same muzzle velocity. Can use the same clips, has the same force, but because it can't fire burst rounds that should make all the difference? That's what you're saying? At least you're not trying to deny that it *is* a military weapon, by design, not a hunting weapon.
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are trying to shift the conversation again. It's a pattern with you. Shoot of your big mouth, make a fool of yourself then pretend the conversation was about something else in your victory dance.
> 
> They use magazines, not clips. Like I said the three round burst or full auto makes it an assault rifle. Semi-autos are not assault weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I think the people who use them to mount assaults - San Bernadino, Sandy Hook, Orlando - would disagree with you.  They seem to make excellent assault weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can assault people with a baseball bat but that doesn't make it an assault weapon. You stupidly think by labeling a AR an assault weapon it will move us closer to an "assault weapons" ban. The Dems won't touch it because they've burned bridges with that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Mounting an assault" is not synonymous with "assaulting someone", and you know it.  "Mounting an assault" refers to assaulting a location with multiple targets.  Now, would you mount an assault on a facility with a baseball bat?  I suppose if you were stupid enough.  But, could you reasonably expect any positive result?  No.  With an assault weapon, on the other hand...
> 
> I'm actually beginning to agree with Mudda.  Since you do not deny that the AR-15 is, in fact, a military design, and you acknowledge that the only difference between the M4, and the AR15 is the rate of fire, why do you want to make it easier for terrorists, and nutcakes to get their hands on weapons that make it easier to kill large groups of people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can double down on retard, your call not mine. I don't want terrorists in the country. Trump is right and we should have had a plan in place to check the background of anyone coming in. The shooter wouldn't even have been here.
> 
> So it's you two retards that want to make it easier for terrorists to commit murder and since guns make you pee your diapers you try to blame them instead. You are the problem, not me.
Click to expand...

Except his "plan" does not address the type of terrorism we're beginning to see.   This wasn't some foreign national that waltzed over here, planned, and executed some assault that was funded, and trained for by ISIS. THIS was a guy that read their website, saw their call for citizens of the nations to use rocks, cars, or whatever they could get their hands on, and start attacking their own people.  ISIS is no longer attacking anyone in the west directly. They are influencing the citizens of western nations to do it for them.

Now, I don't know what can be done to stop this kind of terrorist attack, but I do know that we can decrease the amount of damage these home-grown nutcakes can inflict by making it harder to get their hands on assault weapons.

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## doctordog

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are trying to shift the conversation again. It's a pattern with you. Shoot of your big mouth, make a fool of yourself then pretend the conversation was about something else in your victory dance.
> 
> They use magazines, not clips. Like I said the three round burst or full auto makes it an assault rifle. Semi-autos are not assault weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think the people who use them to mount assaults - San Bernadino, Sandy Hook, Orlando - would disagree with you.  They seem to make excellent assault weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can assault people with a baseball bat but that doesn't make it an assault weapon. You stupidly think by labeling a AR an assault weapon it will move us closer to an "assault weapons" ban. The Dems won't touch it because they've burned bridges with that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Mounting an assault" is not synonymous with "assaulting someone", and you know it.  "Mounting an assault" refers to assaulting a location with multiple targets.  Now, would you mount an assault on a facility with a baseball bat?  I suppose if you were stupid enough.  But, could you reasonably expect any positive result?  No.  With an assault weapon, on the other hand...
> 
> I'm actually beginning to agree with Mudda.  Since you do not deny that the AR-15 is, in fact, a military design, and you acknowledge that the only difference between the M4, and the AR15 is the rate of fire, why do you want to make it easier for terrorists, and nutcakes to get their hands on weapons that make it easier to kill large groups of people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can double down on retard, your call not mine. I don't want terrorists in the country. Trump is right and we should have had a plan in place to check the background of anyone coming in. The shooter wouldn't even have been here.
> 
> So it's you two retards that want to make it easier for terrorists to commit murder and since guns make you pee your diapers you try to blame them instead. You are the problem, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except his "plan" does not address the type of terrorism we're beginning to see.   This wasn't some foreign national that waltzed over here, planned, and executed some assault that was funded, and trained for by ISIS. THIS was a guy that read their website, saw their call for citizens of the nations to use rocks, cars, or whatever they could get their hands on, and start attacking their own people.  ISIS is no longer attacking anyone in the west directly. They are influencing the citizens of western nations to do it for them.
> 
> Now, I don't know what can be done to stop this kind of terrorist attack, but I do know that we can decrease the amount of damage these home-grown nutcakes can inflict by making it harder to get their hands on assault weapons.
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Yes bans worked so well during prohibition and people never buy illegal weed or heroin.  How about we addresss the people committing the crimes?


----------



## Iceweasel

Indofred said:


> I've just had a thought.
> ISIS claimed this guy as quickly as they could, but I wonder if they'll retract now they know he was a shit stabber.


His ex wife and current wife aren't saying he was


Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are trying to shift the conversation again. It's a pattern with you. Shoot of your big mouth, make a fool of yourself then pretend the conversation was about something else in your victory dance.
> 
> They use magazines, not clips. Like I said the three round burst or full auto makes it an assault rifle. Semi-autos are not assault weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think the people who use them to mount assaults - San Bernadino, Sandy Hook, Orlando - would disagree with you.  They seem to make excellent assault weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can assault people with a baseball bat but that doesn't make it an assault weapon. You stupidly think by labeling a AR an assault weapon it will move us closer to an "assault weapons" ban. The Dems won't touch it because they've burned bridges with that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Mounting an assault" is not synonymous with "assaulting someone", and you know it.  "Mounting an assault" refers to assaulting a location with multiple targets.  Now, would you mount an assault on a facility with a baseball bat?  I suppose if you were stupid enough.  But, could you reasonably expect any positive result?  No.  With an assault weapon, on the other hand...
> 
> I'm actually beginning to agree with Mudda.  Since you do not deny that the AR-15 is, in fact, a military design, and you acknowledge that the only difference between the M4, and the AR15 is the rate of fire, why do you want to make it easier for terrorists, and nutcakes to get their hands on weapons that make it easier to kill large groups of people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can double down on retard, your call not mine. I don't want terrorists in the country. Trump is right and we should have had a plan in place to check the background of anyone coming in. The shooter wouldn't even have been here.
> 
> So it's you two retards that want to make it easier for terrorists to commit murder and since guns make you pee your diapers you try to blame them instead. You are the problem, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except his "plan" does not address the type of terrorism we're beginning to see.   This wasn't some foreign national that waltzed over here, planned, and executed some assault that was funded, and trained for by ISIS. THIS was a guy that read their website, saw their call for citizens of the nations to use rocks, cars, or whatever they could get their hands on, and start attacking their own people.  ISIS is no longer attacking anyone in the west directly. They are influencing the citizens of western nations to do it for them.
> 
> Now, I don't know what can be done to stop this kind of terrorist attack, but I do know that we can decrease the amount of damage these home-grown nutcakes can inflict by making it harder to get their hands on assault weapons.
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No "plan" is perfect. All we can do is increase or decrease the odds. The shooter wouldn't have been here if we didn't have such a liberal immigration policy. Same with numerous others. No plan will stop it completely sans mind control. 

There were enough warning signs where this guy shouldn't have been legally able to buy a pellet gun, as we've discussed. Trying to use this event to take away people's rifles isn't the answer. It wasn't even an AR but you want to ban ARs. 

The answer is tougher immigration, Hillary wants more, Donald less. There's your answer.


----------



## Mudda

Iceweasel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one terrorist drove drunk to kill people. EPIC FAIL number 1.
> If I don't have a gun, how am I going to rob people? EPIC FAIL number2.
> 
> And we all noticed that you don't dispute that your stance on easy access to assault weapons is helping terrorists.
> 
> You're an EPIC FAIL as an American.
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the point patting yourself on the back makes you look even stupider. You don't have a point, you offered us nothing to dispute. We can't dispute your feelings. You've repeated that line at least 20 times from what I've seen, thinking it somehow becomes valid with repetition.
> 
> It's no small coincidence that dumb fucks like you share similar ideologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, just so you have a taste of what being an American is all about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You post bullshit then think a video makes it go away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll fight tooth and nail to let terrorists buy assault weapons in the US and you think that makes you an American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had ARs all along. You're retard interpretation of assault weapon not with standing. But YOU are the problem, not me.
> 
> You want easier access to the US by terrorists and if they chose to use an AR you want the AR banned. You pathetic simpleton. You don't even understand how dangerous you are.
Click to expand...

Please quote where I said that I want easier access to the US for terrorists. 
The guy was an American, were you ignorant of that fact? And the only way to stop Americans (and anyone else, like terrorists or Mexican drug cartels) from killing with assault weapons is to not sell assault weapons. What is it that you don't understand?


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the point patting yourself on the back makes you look even stupider. You don't have a point, you offered us nothing to dispute. We can't dispute your feelings. You've repeated that line at least 20 times from what I've seen, thinking it somehow becomes valid with repetition.
> 
> It's no small coincidence that dumb fucks like you share similar ideologies.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, just so you have a taste of what being an American is all about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You post bullshit then think a video makes it go away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll fight tooth and nail to let terrorists buy assault weapons in the US and you think that makes you an American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had ARs all along. You're retard interpretation of assault weapon not with standing. But YOU are the problem, not me.
> 
> You want easier access to the US by terrorists and if they chose to use an AR you want the AR banned. You pathetic simpleton. You don't even understand how dangerous you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please quote where I said that I want easier access to the US for terrorists.
> The guy was an American, were you ignorant of that fact? And the only way to stop Americans (and anyone else, like terrorists or Mexican drug cartels) from killing with assault weapons is to not sell assault weapons. What is it that you don't understand?
Click to expand...

Please quote where I said I want terrorists to have easier access to assault weapons, asshole. 

You still don't even know what the term means, you can't learn. The fact is if you want to continue the liberal immigration policy you are indeed part of the problem. We've had the guns all along so it isn't the gun. Work on it.


----------



## Mudda

Iceweasel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, just so you have a taste of what being an American is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> You post bullshit then think a video makes it go away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll fight tooth and nail to let terrorists buy assault weapons in the US and you think that makes you an American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had ARs all along. You're retard interpretation of assault weapon not with standing. But YOU are the problem, not me.
> 
> You want easier access to the US by terrorists and if they chose to use an AR you want the AR banned. You pathetic simpleton. You don't even understand how dangerous you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please quote where I said that I want easier access to the US for terrorists.
> The guy was an American, were you ignorant of that fact? And the only way to stop Americans (and anyone else, like terrorists or Mexican drug cartels) from killing with assault weapons is to not sell assault weapons. What is it that you don't understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please quote where I said I want terrorists to have easier access to assault weapons, asshole.
> 
> You still don't even know what the term means, you can't learn. The fact is if you want to continue the liberal immigration policy you are indeed part of the problem. We've had the guns all along so it isn't the gun. Work on it.
Click to expand...

Not only do you want terrorists to have easy access to assault weapons, you want EVERYONE to have easy access to assault weapons like they do now, and you won't give an inch. What's the matter, don't even know what you write yourself?


----------



## Iceweasel

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You post bullshit then think a video makes it go away?
> 
> 
> 
> You'll fight tooth and nail to let terrorists buy assault weapons in the US and you think that makes you an American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had ARs all along. You're retard interpretation of assault weapon not with standing. But YOU are the problem, not me.
> 
> You want easier access to the US by terrorists and if they chose to use an AR you want the AR banned. You pathetic simpleton. You don't even understand how dangerous you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please quote where I said that I want easier access to the US for terrorists.
> The guy was an American, were you ignorant of that fact? And the only way to stop Americans (and anyone else, like terrorists or Mexican drug cartels) from killing with assault weapons is to not sell assault weapons. What is it that you don't understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please quote where I said I want terrorists to have easier access to assault weapons, asshole.
> 
> You still don't even know what the term means, you can't learn. The fact is if you want to continue the liberal immigration policy you are indeed part of the problem. We've had the guns all along so it isn't the gun. Work on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only do you want terrorists to have easy access to assault weapons, you want EVERYONE to have easy access to assault weapons like they do now, and you won't give an inch. What's the matter, don't even know what you write yourself?
Click to expand...

It isn't what I said. I said he shouldn't have had the ability given his history and alignments. I also said if you support the liberal immigration policy you are part of the problem. Keep working on it.


----------



## Indofred

Iceweasel said:


> How so?



Because he was a regular and well known customer of a gay bar. If he went in often enough for the manager to know him, it wasn't a fleeting visit to case the joint.
Drrrr.

Looks like he was just a bitch scorned.


----------



## Czernobog

Iceweasel said:


> No "plan" is perfect. All we can do is increase or decrease the odds. The shooter wouldn't have been here if we didn't have such a liberal immigration policy. Same with numerous others. No plan will stop it completely sans mind control.
> 
> There were enough warning signs where this guy shouldn't have been legally able to buy a pellet gun, as we've discussed. Trying to use this event to take away people's rifles isn't the answer. It wasn't even an AR but you want to ban ARs.


Really?  According to every source I have been able to find on the incident, it very much was an AR15.

New York Daily
Minnesota Star Tribune
Fox35

Just a few.  Do you have information that the rest of us do not?



Iceweasel said:


> The answer is tougher immigration, Hillary wants more, Donald less. There's your answer.


And how, precisely, does tougher immigration prevent American citizens from accessing the internet, reading the sermons, and calls from terrorist organizations disseminated online, and deciding to act against their own people?


----------



## charwin95

AvgGuyIA said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO As if Islamic terrorists need access to weapons from the people they end up murdering.. You leftists are insane freaks. LOL A laugh a minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to strip our rights away are duly noted. Fortunately liberals require others to do their dirty work so we don't need to worry about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GW said it, you're either in our side or the side of terrorists. You're helping to arm terrorists, therefore you are against your own people. Now go shoot yourself in the foot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns are not the problem.  Liberals letting these people in our country are the problem.  Japan does not have a Muslim problem.  Can you guess why?
Click to expand...


Guns is not available to the public or online. There are no gun store in Japan. Murder rate, robbery, massacre and suicide by GUNS is extremely very low or none existent in Japan.


----------



## charwin95

saveliberty said:


>



Your comparison is like chinese  noodles and mangled power cords. Technically correct but realistically incorrect. AKA Fox News. 
Because of business I travel to South and Central America. Gun flows in these regions courtesy of USA. Even a tourist can buy guns in less than 30 minutes in Honduras. 

To make it fair. Why don't you compare Philippines and Switzerland? Legally gun purchases doesn't mean low gun crimes and murder rates.


----------



## saveliberty

charwin95 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comparison is like chinese  noodles and mangled power cords. Technically correct but realistically incorrect. AKA Fox News.
> Because of business I travel to South and Central America. Gun flows in these regions courtesy of USA. Even a tourist can buy guns in less than 30 minutes in Honduras.
> 
> To make it fair. Why don't you compare Philippines and Switzerland? Legally gun purchases doesn't mean low gun crimes and murder rates.
Click to expand...




You claim a comparison of same population countries with opposite policies and opposite results are not fair.  Basically that removes you as a rational player here.


----------



## saveliberty

What the U.S. can learn from Brazil’s epidemic of gun violence

How about Brazil?

A man walks into an elementary school with two handguns. Within minutes, more than thirty children are dead or wounded.

This isn’t Newtown, Connecticut, but Realengo, a neighborhood in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. On April 7th, 2011, Wellington Oliveira murdered twelve children and wounded twenty others. The tragedy sparked a national conversation on gun violence, a huge problem in Brazil.

Fact number 1: Brazil has the most gun murders in the world (around 36,000 people in 2010), but the U.S. has the most among industrialized nations (9,146).

Fact number 2: in 2011 Brazil was the number one supplier of guns to the U.S.

A gun control movement was born and in 2003 the government passed a law called the Disarmament Statue which, among other restrictions, limited who could buy and sell guns, and prevented civilians from carrying them in public.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Vandalshandle said:


> I would like to get on board the party line to hate our new enemies, the Muslims, but I guess that I am still sort of stuck in the past, hating the North Vietnamese. I was told that not to do that was unAmerican, and that it was necessary for us to go over there to kill them, and anybody who refused was a traitor. Of course, now, they not only have "most favored nation" trade status, but we are selling them arms and weapons. I am sure that the government knows best who we should kill, or not, but you can't know exactly who to hate unless you have a program. My step father had the same problem regarding the Japanese and the Germans. In fact, he was totally baffled when JFK was making a speech , declaring that "I am a Berliner!", just a few years after we were hanging them for murdering 6 million Jews.



No kidding. Same with Sadam, same with Osama, same with N Korea and our selling them reactors only to include them in an "axis of evil" two years later.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Lewdog said:


> Hillary is going to have a field day with this.  Not only can she now push her agenda on making gun shop owners and gun manufacturers liable, now the FBI has to take people off her case for the email scandal to investigate this nut job.  So by the time the convention and general election are over, people will have all forgotten about her lying ass problems and moved on, well she sits in the oval office.
> 
> People said this guy is an American citizen and had rights.  Shouldn't the Patriot act allowed the government to detain him for all the stuff he was being investigated for?  I mean common sense says that a guy that is friends with an Al-Quaeda suicide bomber, and whom spouts off rhetoric for ISIS should be held as a possible terrorist?




Guess it depends upon whether we want a society in which you have to actually act out a crime or whether we want to be able to incarcerate folks for thoughts, associations and speech.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Markle said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.  This is why the system cannot handle too many clear coherent human beings who see through the illusion.  And that is why we have a 6 mutinational corporation controlled media; so as not to have too many aware citizens such as yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> May God teach you some wisdom on this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's where you got your world view?  Pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same place the Founding Fathers got their world view, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From God?  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your desperation and ignorance is duly noted.
Click to expand...



Your inability to argue otherwise is duly noted.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Fenton Lum said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> May God teach you some wisdom on this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's where you got your world view?  Pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same place the Founding Fathers got their world view, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From God?  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your desperation and ignorance is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to argue otherwise is duly noted.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mudda

Iceweasel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll fight tooth and nail to let terrorists buy assault weapons in the US and you think that makes you an American?
> 
> 
> 
> We had ARs all along. You're retard interpretation of assault weapon not with standing. But YOU are the problem, not me.
> 
> You want easier access to the US by terrorists and if they chose to use an AR you want the AR banned. You pathetic simpleton. You don't even understand how dangerous you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please quote where I said that I want easier access to the US for terrorists.
> The guy was an American, were you ignorant of that fact? And the only way to stop Americans (and anyone else, like terrorists or Mexican drug cartels) from killing with assault weapons is to not sell assault weapons. What is it that you don't understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please quote where I said I want terrorists to have easier access to assault weapons, asshole.
> 
> You still don't even know what the term means, you can't learn. The fact is if you want to continue the liberal immigration policy you are indeed part of the problem. We've had the guns all along so it isn't the gun. Work on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only do you want terrorists to have easy access to assault weapons, you want EVERYONE to have easy access to assault weapons like they do now, and you won't give an inch. What's the matter, don't even know what you write yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't what I said. I said he shouldn't have had the ability given his history and alignments. I also said if you support the liberal immigration policy you are part of the problem. Keep working on it.
Click to expand...

I don't support liberals or their immigration policies. 

You support easy access to assault weapons, including for terrorists.


----------



## Fenton Lum

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's where you got your world view?  Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> Same place the Founding Fathers got their world view, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From God?  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your desperation and ignorance is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to argue otherwise is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I  know shoog, you're upset.  So all I'm gonna get outta you is emojies and name calling.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Fenton Lum said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same place the Founding Fathers got their world view, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From God?  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your desperation and ignorance is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to argue otherwise is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  know shoog, you're upset.  So all I'm gonna get outta you is emojies and name calling.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fenton Lum

Mudda said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had ARs all along. You're retard interpretation of assault weapon not with standing. But YOU are the problem, not me.
> 
> You want easier access to the US by terrorists and if they chose to use an AR you want the AR banned. You pathetic simpleton. You don't even understand how dangerous you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote where I said that I want easier access to the US for terrorists.
> The guy was an American, were you ignorant of that fact? And the only way to stop Americans (and anyone else, like terrorists or Mexican drug cartels) from killing with assault weapons is to not sell assault weapons. What is it that you don't understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please quote where I said I want terrorists to have easier access to assault weapons, asshole.
> 
> You still don't even know what the term means, you can't learn. The fact is if you want to continue the liberal immigration policy you are indeed part of the problem. We've had the guns all along so it isn't the gun. Work on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only do you want terrorists to have easy access to assault weapons, you want EVERYONE to have easy access to assault weapons like they do now, and you won't give an inch. What's the matter, don't even know what you write yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't what I said. I said he shouldn't have had the ability given his history and alignments. I also said if you support the liberal immigration policy you are part of the problem. Keep working on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't support liberals or their immigration policies.
> 
> You support easy access to assault weapons, including for terrorists.
Click to expand...


"Liberal" immigration versus "conservative" immigration?  Jesus.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Fenton Lum said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote where I said that I want easier access to the US for terrorists.
> The guy was an American, were you ignorant of that fact? And the only way to stop Americans (and anyone else, like terrorists or Mexican drug cartels) from killing with assault weapons is to not sell assault weapons. What is it that you don't understand?
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote where I said I want terrorists to have easier access to assault weapons, asshole.
> 
> You still don't even know what the term means, you can't learn. The fact is if you want to continue the liberal immigration policy you are indeed part of the problem. We've had the guns all along so it isn't the gun. Work on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only do you want terrorists to have easy access to assault weapons, you want EVERYONE to have easy access to assault weapons like they do now, and you won't give an inch. What's the matter, don't even know what you write yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't what I said. I said he shouldn't have had the ability given his history and alignments. I also said if you support the liberal immigration policy you are part of the problem. Keep working on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't support liberals or their immigration policies.
> 
> You support easy access to assault weapons, including for terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Liberal" immigration versus "conservative" immigration?  Jesus.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it hurts your brain to use more than two gray cells, poor dear.


----------



## Fenton Lum

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> From God?  Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your desperation and ignorance is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to argue otherwise is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  know shoog, you're upset.  So all I'm gonna get outta you is emojies and name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So now I'm an Obama supporter?  Terrific.  All you can do is call me an Obama supporter.  An assignment on your part of course, but that's an epithet  in your little mind.


----------



## Fenton Lum

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote where I said I want terrorists to have easier access to assault weapons, asshole.
> 
> You still don't even know what the term means, you can't learn. The fact is if you want to continue the liberal immigration policy you are indeed part of the problem. We've had the guns all along so it isn't the gun. Work on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do you want terrorists to have easy access to assault weapons, you want EVERYONE to have easy access to assault weapons like they do now, and you won't give an inch. What's the matter, don't even know what you write yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't what I said. I said he shouldn't have had the ability given his history and alignments. I also said if you support the liberal immigration policy you are part of the problem. Keep working on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't support liberals or their immigration policies.
> 
> You support easy access to assault weapons, including for terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Liberal" immigration versus "conservative" immigration?  Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it hurts your brain to use more than two gray cells, poor dear.
Click to expand...


Can you argue for or against something or is this all ya got?


----------



## Czernobog

Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No "plan" is perfect. All we can do is increase or decrease the odds. The shooter wouldn't have been here if we didn't have such a liberal immigration policy. Same with numerous others. No plan will stop it completely sans mind control.
> 
> There were enough warning signs where this guy shouldn't have been legally able to buy a pellet gun, as we've discussed. Trying to use this event to take away people's rifles isn't the answer. It wasn't even an AR but you want to ban ARs.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  According to every source I have been able to find on the incident, it very much was an AR15.
> 
> New York Daily
> Minnesota Star Tribune
> Fox35
> 
> Just a few.  Do you have information that the rest of us do not?
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is tougher immigration, Hillary wants more, Donald less. There's your answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how, precisely, does tougher immigration prevent American citizens from accessing the internet, reading the sermons, and calls from terrorist organizations disseminated online, and deciding to act against their own people?
Click to expand...

And, again, no response to questions that attempt to delve deeper than bumper sticker talking points.

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Ame®icano

Lefties are so BTFO that they can't even keep it off the MSNBC.

*Omar Mateen's Wife Tried to Talk Him Out of Orlando Attack
*
She knew and didn't call authorities. It seems she even drove him to the club... "to scope it out".


----------



## charwin95

saveliberty said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comparison is like chinese  noodles and mangled power cords. Technically correct but realistically incorrect. AKA Fox News.
> Because of business I travel to South and Central America. Gun flows in these regions courtesy of USA. Even a tourist can buy guns in less than 30 minutes in Honduras.
> 
> To make it fair. Why don't you compare Philippines and Switzerland? Legally gun purchases doesn't mean low gun crimes and murder rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim a comparison of same population countries with opposite policies and opposite results are not fair.  Basically that removes you as a rational player here.
Click to expand...


Why are you angry? You are comparing gun availabilities with the same populations. But you are missing several critical points why these 2 countries has different kinds of gun crimes and murder rates. Example economy, unemployment, poverty, drugs, gangs and guns flowing to South and Central America. Which is totally unfair. 

Philippine population is 101 millions. Crime rate jumped 46% as soon as guns are legally available to general population. If you divide to 50% that's 50 millions will that make it equal with Switzerland? 
Japan population is 127 millions and guns are not available to general public.   There are no gun stores in Japan. Crimes and murder rates by gun is low or none existent. Why is that? 
Why don't you compare Switzerland and Philippines? Both countries legally allowed guns. 
Why don't you compare Honduras and Japan? Both countries ban guns.


----------



## saveliberty

charwin95 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comparison is like chinese  noodles and mangled power cords. Technically correct but realistically incorrect. AKA Fox News.
> Because of business I travel to South and Central America. Gun flows in these regions courtesy of USA. Even a tourist can buy guns in less than 30 minutes in Honduras.
> 
> To make it fair. Why don't you compare Philippines and Switzerland? Legally gun purchases doesn't mean low gun crimes and murder rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim a comparison of same population countries with opposite policies and opposite results are not fair.  Basically that removes you as a rational player here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you angry? You are comparing gun availabilities with the same populations. But you are missing several critical points why these 2 countries has different kinds of gun crimes and murder rates. Example economy, unemployment, poverty, drugs, gangs and guns flowing to South and Central America. Which is totally unfair.
> 
> Philippine population is 101 millions. Crime rate jumped 46% as soon as guns are legally available to general population. If you divide to 50% that's 50 millions will that make it equal with Switzerland?
> Japan population is 127 millions and guns are not available to general public.   There are no gun stores in Japan. Crimes and murder rates by gun is low or none existent. Why is that?
> Why don't you compare Switzerland and Philippines? Both countries legally allowed guns.
> Why don't you compare Honduras and Japan? Both countries ban guns.
Click to expand...


Me?  Angry?   

Brazil is sending guns here Bubba.  I like how you did not even really read my initial post, as it clearly states 8.2 million in population.  It is also evident you are not an American or at least one well versed in English.  Why don't you make the comparisons with linked data?  Then we can show you the error in your comparisons, which will be many.


----------



## charwin95

saveliberty said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comparison is like chinese  noodles and mangled power cords. Technically correct but realistically incorrect. AKA Fox News.
> Because of business I travel to South and Central America. Gun flows in these regions courtesy of USA. Even a tourist can buy guns in less than 30 minutes in Honduras.
> 
> To make it fair. Why don't you compare Philippines and Switzerland? Legally gun purchases doesn't mean low gun crimes and murder rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim a comparison of same population countries with opposite policies and opposite results are not fair.  Basically that removes you as a rational player here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you angry? You are comparing gun availabilities with the same populations. But you are missing several critical points why these 2 countries has different kinds of gun crimes and murder rates. Example economy, unemployment, poverty, drugs, gangs and guns flowing to South and Central America. Which is totally unfair.
> 
> Philippine population is 101 millions. Crime rate jumped 46% as soon as guns are legally available to general population. If you divide to 50% that's 50 millions will that make it equal with Switzerland?
> Japan population is 127 millions and guns are not available to general public.   There are no gun stores in Japan. Crimes and murder rates by gun is low or none existent. Why is that?
> Why don't you compare Switzerland and Philippines? Both countries legally allowed guns.
> Why don't you compare Honduras and Japan? Both countries ban guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me?  Angry?
> 
> Brazil is sending guns here Bubba.  I like how you did not even really read my initial post, as it clearly states 8.2 million in population.  It is also evident you are not an American or at least one well versed in English.  Why don't you make the comparisons with linked data?  Then we can show you the error in your comparisons, which will be many.
Click to expand...


Yes Dude you are angry ............ Now you are in the insulting mode. I don't have to provide you any link because you can google all these information that I'm telling you. All I'm telling are just facts. 
BTW what is Brazil has anything to do with your comparisons? 

How do you want me to compare? 
Honduras vs Japan?
Philippines vs Switzerland?
Philippines vs Japan?
Japan vs Switzerland? 
The truth of the mater is I can't and you can't because of complexities.


----------



## hunarcy

Indofred said:


> If you take the emotions and hate out of this, just taking the facts of the story, this idiot would never have been able to carry out his killing spree had he not been able to legally buy military weapons and get training on their use at the gun shop.
> When you get past all the crap, the basic facts are there to see, as is much of the solution.



That's not true.  He could have accomplished the same thing with his pistol.  The FACT is that this "idiot" would never have been able to carry out his killing spree had everyone else (but one) not been unarmed and able to defend themselves.  The one armed person was a policeman who apparently was outside (He could not be everywhere) and was outgunned.  If there had been others who could have defended themselves, the outcome might have been much different.  The blood of those victims is on the hands of those who believed that they had no right to be armed to defend themselves.


----------



## hunarcy

bodecea said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has been seriously missing on this thread (aside from a couple of Righties and a couple of Lefties who said it very well, I think), is real sadness and mourning for the dead. That sucks.
> 
> My thoughts go with the families of the dead and injured.
> 
> Damn, there are a lot of SICK people here.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a discussion forum. You need to find a hand wringing and hugs forum. You don't get to dictate what people talk about or how they express themselves. Being sad accomplishes nothing, I'd rather see more proactive measures taken against muslim extremism so we don't end up like Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe, for some odd reason, doesn't have the number of mass shootings we do.
Click to expand...


Europe is your idea of Utopia, it seems.  Why have they had ANY mass shootings?  They have all the gun laws  you desire and claim will prevent them.


----------



## hunarcy

This is the assault rifle the Orlando mass shooter used for his devastating attack

He used a Sig Sauer MCX




Czernobog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No "plan" is perfect. All we can do is increase or decrease the odds. The shooter wouldn't have been here if we didn't have such a liberal immigration policy. Same with numerous others. No plan will stop it completely sans mind control.
> 
> There were enough warning signs where this guy shouldn't have been legally able to buy a pellet gun, as we've discussed. Trying to use this event to take away people's rifles isn't the answer. It wasn't even an AR but you want to ban ARs.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  According to every source I have been able to find on the incident, it very much was an AR15.
> 
> New York Daily
> Minnesota Star Tribune
> Fox35
> 
> Just a few.  Do you have information that the rest of us do not?
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is tougher immigration, Hillary wants more, Donald less. There's your answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how, precisely, does tougher immigration prevent American citizens from accessing the internet, reading the sermons, and calls from terrorist organizations disseminated online, and deciding to act against their own people?
Click to expand...


----------



## Fenton Lum

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote where I said I want terrorists to have easier access to assault weapons, asshole.
> 
> You still don't even know what the term means, you can't learn. The fact is if you want to continue the liberal immigration policy you are indeed part of the problem. We've had the guns all along so it isn't the gun. Work on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do you want terrorists to have easy access to assault weapons, you want EVERYONE to have easy access to assault weapons like they do now, and you won't give an inch. What's the matter, don't even know what you write yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't what I said. I said he shouldn't have had the ability given his history and alignments. I also said if you support the liberal immigration policy you are part of the problem. Keep working on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't support liberals or their immigration policies.
> 
> You support easy access to assault weapons, including for terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Liberal" immigration versus "conservative" immigration?  Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it hurts your brain to use more than two gray cells, poor dear.
Click to expand...


Thanks for your incessant condemnation.  I would be truly alarmed to find we saw eye to eye on much of anything at all.


----------



## Fenton Lum

hunarcy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has been seriously missing on this thread (aside from a couple of Righties and a couple of Lefties who said it very well, I think), is real sadness and mourning for the dead. That sucks.
> 
> My thoughts go with the families of the dead and injured.
> 
> Damn, there are a lot of SICK people here.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a discussion forum. You need to find a hand wringing and hugs forum. You don't get to dictate what people talk about or how they express themselves. Being sad accomplishes nothing, I'd rather see more proactive measures taken against muslim extremism so we don't end up like Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe, for some odd reason, doesn't have the number of mass shootings we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Europe is your idea of Utopia, it seems.  Why have they had ANY mass shootings?  They have all the gun laws  you desire and claim will prevent them.
Click to expand...



Merely pointing out a fact does not correlate with calling a place Utopia.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Fenton Lum said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do you want terrorists to have easy access to assault weapons, you want EVERYONE to have easy access to assault weapons like they do now, and you won't give an inch. What's the matter, don't even know what you write yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't what I said. I said he shouldn't have had the ability given his history and alignments. I also said if you support the liberal immigration policy you are part of the problem. Keep working on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't support liberals or their immigration policies.
> 
> You support easy access to assault weapons, including for terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Liberal" immigration versus "conservative" immigration?  Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it hurts your brain to use more than two gray cells, poor dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for your incessant condemnation.  I would be truly alarmed to find we saw eye to eye on much of anything at all.
Click to expand...

I'm not condemning you, idiot, I am laughing at you


----------



## hunarcy

Fenton Lum said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has been seriously missing on this thread (aside from a couple of Righties and a couple of Lefties who said it very well, I think), is real sadness and mourning for the dead. That sucks.
> 
> My thoughts go with the families of the dead and injured.
> 
> Damn, there are a lot of SICK people here.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a discussion forum. You need to find a hand wringing and hugs forum. You don't get to dictate what people talk about or how they express themselves. Being sad accomplishes nothing, I'd rather see more proactive measures taken against muslim extremism so we don't end up like Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe, for some odd reason, doesn't have the number of mass shootings we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Europe is your idea of Utopia, it seems.  Why have they had ANY mass shootings?  They have all the gun laws  you desire and claim will prevent them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Merely pointing out a fact does not correlate with calling a place Utopia.
Click to expand...


Are you also Bodecea?  If not, why would you object to my characterizing her viewpoint (based on posts that I've seen) that she feels Europe is a Utopia?


----------



## Fenton Lum

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't what I said. I said he shouldn't have had the ability given his history and alignments. I also said if you support the liberal immigration policy you are part of the problem. Keep working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support liberals or their immigration policies.
> 
> You support easy access to assault weapons, including for terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Liberal" immigration versus "conservative" immigration?  Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it hurts your brain to use more than two gray cells, poor dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for your incessant condemnation.  I would be truly alarmed to find we saw eye to eye on much of anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not condemning you, idiot, I am laughing at you
Click to expand...


Just as good


JimBowie1958 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't what I said. I said he shouldn't have had the ability given his history and alignments. I also said if you support the liberal immigration policy you are part of the problem. Keep working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support liberals or their immigration policies.
> 
> You support easy access to assault weapons, including for terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Liberal" immigration versus "conservative" immigration?  Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it hurts your brain to use more than two gray cells, poor dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for your incessant condemnation.  I would be truly alarmed to find we saw eye to eye on much of anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not condemning you, idiot, I am laughing at you
Click to expand...


Yes of course, in between all the caterwauling and name calling.  Thanks, really.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Fenton Lum said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support liberals or their immigration policies.
> 
> You support easy access to assault weapons, including for terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberal" immigration versus "conservative" immigration?  Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it hurts your brain to use more than two gray cells, poor dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for your incessant condemnation.  I would be truly alarmed to find we saw eye to eye on much of anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not condemning you, idiot, I am laughing at you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as good
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support liberals or their immigration policies.
> 
> You support easy access to assault weapons, including for terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Liberal" immigration versus "conservative" immigration?  Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it hurts your brain to use more than two gray cells, poor dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for your incessant condemnation.  I would be truly alarmed to find we saw eye to eye on much of anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not condemning you, idiot, I am laughing at you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes of course, in between all the caterwauling and name calling.  Thanks, really.
Click to expand...

It isnt 'name calling' when it's true, dear.


----------



## Fenton Lum

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberal" immigration versus "conservative" immigration?  Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it hurts your brain to use more than two gray cells, poor dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for your incessant condemnation.  I would be truly alarmed to find we saw eye to eye on much of anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not condemning you, idiot, I am laughing at you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as good
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberal" immigration versus "conservative" immigration?  Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it hurts your brain to use more than two gray cells, poor dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for your incessant condemnation.  I would be truly alarmed to find we saw eye to eye on much of anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not condemning you, idiot, I am laughing at you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes of course, in between all the caterwauling and name calling.  Thanks, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isnt 'name calling' when it's true, dear.
Click to expand...


You're not on the playground anymore.  You understand that, right?


----------



## Fenton Lum

hunarcy said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has been seriously missing on this thread (aside from a couple of Righties and a couple of Lefties who said it very well, I think), is real sadness and mourning for the dead. That sucks.
> 
> My thoughts go with the families of the dead and injured.
> 
> Damn, there are a lot of SICK people here.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a discussion forum. You need to find a hand wringing and hugs forum. You don't get to dictate what people talk about or how they express themselves. Being sad accomplishes nothing, I'd rather see more proactive measures taken against muslim extremism so we don't end up like Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe, for some odd reason, doesn't have the number of mass shootings we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Europe is your idea of Utopia, it seems.  Why have they had ANY mass shootings?  They have all the gun laws  you desire and claim will prevent them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Merely pointing out a fact does not correlate with calling a place Utopia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you also Bodecea?  If not, why would you object to my characterizing her viewpoint (based on posts that I've seen) that she feels Europe is a Utopia?
Click to expand...


Do go on, what have you seen post wise that leads you to your assumption.


----------



## HenryBHough

At the root of the problem is the gathering together of large groups creating inviting targets for terrorists. 

Since governmental concerns over political correctness prevents even mention of the true nature of the problem there is an easy alternative.

Simply outlaw all gathering of people beyond some reasonable number.

Why not start with a generous limit of three and see what happens?

I think you could get that past Congress and signed into law in hours - unless, of course. Our Kenyan President reads this and it'a already an Executive Order!


----------



## Fenton Lum

So what is the true nature of the problem?


----------



## garion13a5

HenryBHough said:


> At the root of the problem is the gathering together of large groups creating inviting targets for terrorists.
> 
> Since governmental concerns over political correctness prevents even mention of the true nature of the problem there is an easy alternative.
> 
> Simply outlaw all gathering of people beyond some reasonable number.
> 
> Why not start with a generous limit of three and see what happens?
> 
> I think you could get that past Congress and signed into law in hours - unless, of course. Our Kenyan President reads this and it'a already an Executive Order!



Hello,

Wow!  Outlaw basic human rights, such as the right to assembly in order to appease the Muslims.  Not a brilliant idea.

garion13a5


----------



## Vandalshandle

hunarcy said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you take the emotions and hate out of this, just taking the facts of the story, this idiot would never have been able to carry out his killing spree had he not been able to legally buy military weapons and get training on their use at the gun shop.
> When you get past all the crap, the basic facts are there to see, as is much of the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true.  He could have accomplished the same thing with his pistol.  The FACT is that this "idiot" would never have been able to carry out his killing spree had everyone else (but one) not been unarmed and able to defend themselves.  The one armed person was a policeman who apparently was outside (He could not be everywhere) and was outgunned.  If there had been others who could have defended themselves, the outcome might have been much different.  The blood of those victims is on the hands of those who believed that they had no right to be armed to defend themselves.
Click to expand...


The problem is that it is very difficult to dance while carrying a semi-automatic rifle. People could carry pistols, but they get tired of strangers saying, "Is that is gun in your pocket, or are you just glad to see me?"


----------



## Picaro

Fenton Lum said:


> You're not on the playground anymore.  You understand that, right?



Really? So... why are you playing *' I Touched you last!!! Nyah nyah!!!* then?


----------



## Picaro

Have 'the grieving victims' started suing the first responders yet? That's the usual expression of 'gratitude' sociopaths go with,  and we know they will; tort lawyers are true vermin, and the mentally ill will usually go along.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Markle said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Number 1 is the M4 Carbine, the 2nd is the AR-15. Semi auto. Both shoot identical rounds and have identical ballistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% correct
> 
> However, one is an assault rifle and the other is not.  Or are they both assault rifles or neither?
Click to expand...


Number 1 is an assault rifle. Because its evil. It's black, it's black and evil. Kinda like Obama himself. 

Number 2 is an assault rifle. Because its evil. It's black. It's black and evil. Kinda like Obama himself. 

WTF is an assault rifle anyway?


----------



## Fenton Lum

airplanemechanic said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Number 1 is the M4 Carbine, the 2nd is the AR-15. Semi auto. Both shoot identical rounds and have identical ballistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% correct
> 
> However, one is an assault rifle and the other is not.  Or are they both assault rifles or neither?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number 1 is an assault rifle. Because its evil. It's black, it's black and evil. Kinda like Obama himself.
> 
> Number 2 is an assault rifle. Because its evil. It's black. It's black and evil. Kinda like Obama himself.
> 
> WTF is an assault rifle anyway?
Click to expand...



Obama's half black, so he's only half evil, and perhaps the rabid frothy mouthed Reich wingers should have worked with their president, oh say half of the time.


----------



## hunarcy

garion13a5 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the root of the problem is the gathering together of large groups creating inviting targets for terrorists.
> 
> Since governmental concerns over political correctness prevents even mention of the true nature of the problem there is an easy alternative.
> 
> Simply outlaw all gathering of people beyond some reasonable number.
> 
> Why not start with a generous limit of three and see what happens?
> 
> I think you could get that past Congress and signed into law in hours - unless, of course. Our Kenyan President reads this and it'a already an Executive Order!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Wow!  Outlaw basic human rights, such as the right to assembly in order to appease the Muslims.  Not a brilliant idea.
> 
> garion13a5
Click to expand...


Democrats obviously want, and have in many cases, to outlaw the basic human right of self defense, so why would they flinch at outlawing the right to assembly?


----------



## Vandalshandle

hunarcy said:


> garion13a5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the root of the problem is the gathering together of large groups creating inviting targets for terrorists.
> 
> Since governmental concerns over political correctness prevents even mention of the true nature of the problem there is an easy alternative.
> 
> Simply outlaw all gathering of people beyond some reasonable number.
> 
> Why not start with a generous limit of three and see what happens?
> 
> I think you could get that past Congress and signed into law in hours - unless, of course. Our Kenyan President reads this and it'a already an Executive Order!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Wow!  Outlaw basic human rights, such as the right to assembly in order to appease the Muslims.  Not a brilliant idea.
> 
> garion13a5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats obviously want, and have in many cases, to outlaw the basic human right of self defense, so why would they flinch at outlawing the right to assembly?
Click to expand...


I suppose that you are right. We do not allow you to buy an operating bazooka with ammo, and in some cases,  a military grade fully automatic assault rifle.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Did someone say something about Islamic terrorism?

Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals

It’s been 10 days since a gunman shot his way into a queer nightclub in Orlando, Florida, where he massacred 49 people and injured dozens of others. And while much of the nation has been trying to heal or push for action to prevent future mass shootings, very few people have been willing to focus on another disturbing trend rearing its head in the U.S. In fact, nobody seems willing to call this menace by its true name. But we will.

What you see below is radical Christianity.   ( Read More...) 
Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals


----------



## hunarcy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Did someone say something about Islamic terrorism?
> 
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> It’s been 10 days since a gunman shot his way into a queer nightclub in Orlando, Florida, where he massacred 49 people and injured dozens of others. And while much of the nation has been trying to heal or push for action to prevent future mass shootings, very few people have been willing to focus on another disturbing trend rearing its head in the U.S. In fact, nobody seems willing to call this menace by its true name. But we will.
> 
> What you see below is radical Christianity.   ( Read More...)
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals



That's stupid.  The shooter was no sort of Christian and the TWO loons that "praised" the shootings don't represent anything but their own ignorance.  Go pound salt.


----------



## Czernobog

hunarcy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say something about Islamic terrorism?
> 
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> It’s been 10 days since a gunman shot his way into a queer nightclub in Orlando, Florida, where he massacred 49 people and injured dozens of others. And while much of the nation has been trying to heal or push for action to prevent future mass shootings, very few people have been willing to focus on another disturbing trend rearing its head in the U.S. In fact, nobody seems willing to call this menace by its true name. But we will.
> 
> What you see below is radical Christianity.   ( Read More...)
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  The shooter was no sort of Christian and the TWO loons that "praised" the shootings don't represent anything but their own ignorance.  Go pound salt.
Click to expand...

Then radical Muslims do not represent Islam?

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

hunarcy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say something about Islamic terrorism?
> 
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> It’s been 10 days since a gunman shot his way into a queer nightclub in Orlando, Florida, where he massacred 49 people and injured dozens of others. And while much of the nation has been trying to heal or push for action to prevent future mass shootings, very few people have been willing to focus on another disturbing trend rearing its head in the U.S. In fact, nobody seems willing to call this menace by its true name. But we will.
> 
> What you see below is radical Christianity.   ( Read More...)
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  The shooter was no sort of Christian and the TWO loons that "praised" the shootings don't represent anything but their own ignorance.  Go pound salt.
Click to expand...

Stupid? What is stupid is your saying that he was no Christian. No one is saying that he was a Christian. Your just resorting to a straw man with that one. And, if you had read the article, you would know that it's more than "two loons " that praised him. You would also have seen the hypocrisy of focusing on Islam and ignoring Christians contribution to the hate. Here is more for your convenience



> Presumptive GOP nominee Donald Trump and other Republicans have hammered President Barack Obama for choosing not to use the term “radical Islam,” suggesting that his rhetoric reflects an unwillingness to get serious about a national security threat. *They’ve also used the shooting to further blur the line between the tiny fraction of radical Muslims and the rest of the world’s 1.6 billion followers of Islam.* They say the Quran teaches that homosexuality is punishable by death, which means Muslims must be anti-gay. Yet again, the actions of a single person are being used to cast a pall over an entire community.
> 
> *Christians are rarely asked to answer these questions, because nobody is rushing to confront or condemn radical Christianity. *But what does the Bible say about the LGBT community, and do we assume most Christians take it literally? Does Christianity promote violent homophobia? Should we interpret one preacher’s despicable anti-queer comments as the gospel of an entire religion? These have not traditionally been topics of political debate. Though to their credit, some Christian leaders have asked such questions of themselves over the past week.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Czernobog said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say something about Islamic terrorism?
> 
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> It’s been 10 days since a gunman shot his way into a queer nightclub in Orlando, Florida, where he massacred 49 people and injured dozens of others. And while much of the nation has been trying to heal or push for action to prevent future mass shootings, very few people have been willing to focus on another disturbing trend rearing its head in the U.S. In fact, nobody seems willing to call this menace by its true name. But we will.
> 
> What you see below is radical Christianity.   ( Read More...)
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  The shooter was no sort of Christian and the TWO loons that "praised" the shootings don't represent anything but their own ignorance.  Go pound salt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then radical Muslims do not represent Islam?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No more than radical Christians represent Christianity. Either the religious extremists  represent the religion or they don't. You can't pick and choose which religions that applies to.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Czernobog said:


> Then radical Muslims do not represent Islam?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk



How many terror attacks in the name of Christ in the last decade?

How about in the name of Allah?

Fucking terrorist promoting democrats.


----------



## Uncensored2008

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> [
> No more than radical Christians represent Christianity. Either the religious extremists  represent the religion or they don't. You can't pick and choose which religions that applies to.



Great point you and your terrorist promoting friends have.

Let's look at the numbers; over the last decade, zero terror attacks by the Christians you hate have resulted in an astounding zero deaths. As a good Marxist, you are dedicated to doing something to stop such a shameful  situation. In the same time frame a mere 31 attacks with a paltry 362 deaths have occurred at the hands of your close allies in radical Islam.

So of COURSE it is your duty to attack the hated Christians and end civil rights.


----------



## Czernobog

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say something about Islamic terrorism?
> 
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> It’s been 10 days since a gunman shot his way into a queer nightclub in Orlando, Florida, where he massacred 49 people and injured dozens of others. And while much of the nation has been trying to heal or push for action to prevent future mass shootings, very few people have been willing to focus on another disturbing trend rearing its head in the U.S. In fact, nobody seems willing to call this menace by its true name. But we will.
> 
> What you see below is radical Christianity.   ( Read More...)
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  The shooter was no sort of Christian and the TWO loons that "praised" the shootings don't represent anything but their own ignorance.  Go pound salt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then radical Muslims do not represent Islam?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No more than radical Christians represent Christianity. Either the religious extremists  represent the religion or they don't. You can't pick and choose which religions that applies to.
Click to expand...

Hey, that works for me.  I'm not the one who supports the guy who wants to ban an entire religion because, you know, any one of them might be - you never know - one of the extremists.


----------



## hunarcy

Czernobog said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say something about Islamic terrorism?
> 
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> It’s been 10 days since a gunman shot his way into a queer nightclub in Orlando, Florida, where he massacred 49 people and injured dozens of others. And while much of the nation has been trying to heal or push for action to prevent future mass shootings, very few people have been willing to focus on another disturbing trend rearing its head in the U.S. In fact, nobody seems willing to call this menace by its true name. But we will.
> 
> What you see below is radical Christianity.   ( Read More...)
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  The shooter was no sort of Christian and the TWO loons that "praised" the shootings don't represent anything but their own ignorance.  Go pound salt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then radical Muslims do not represent Islam?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



I do not believe that ANYONE says that radical Islam represents all Muslims.  If anyone has, I do not agree with them.


----------



## hunarcy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say something about Islamic terrorism?
> 
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> It’s been 10 days since a gunman shot his way into a queer nightclub in Orlando, Florida, where he massacred 49 people and injured dozens of others. And while much of the nation has been trying to heal or push for action to prevent future mass shootings, very few people have been willing to focus on another disturbing trend rearing its head in the U.S. In fact, nobody seems willing to call this menace by its true name. But we will.
> 
> What you see below is radical Christianity.   ( Read More...)
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  The shooter was no sort of Christian and the TWO loons that "praised" the shootings don't represent anything but their own ignorance.  Go pound salt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid? What is stupid is your saying that he was no Christian. No one is saying that he was a Christian. Your just resorting to a straw man with that one. And, if you had read the article, you would know that it's more than "two loons " that praised him. You would also have seen the hypocrisy of focusing on Islam and ignoring Christians contribution to the hate. Here is more for your convenience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presumptive GOP nominee Donald Trump and other Republicans have hammered President Barack Obama for choosing not to use the term “radical Islam,” suggesting that his rhetoric reflects an unwillingness to get serious about a national security threat. *They’ve also used the shooting to further blur the line between the tiny fraction of radical Muslims and the rest of the world’s 1.6 billion followers of Islam.* They say the Quran teaches that homosexuality is punishable by death, which means Muslims must be anti-gay. Yet again, the actions of a single person are being used to cast a pall over an entire community.
> 
> *Christians are rarely asked to answer these questions, because nobody is rushing to confront or condemn radical Christianity. *But what does the Bible say about the LGBT community, and do we assume most Christians take it literally? Does Christianity promote violent homophobia? Should we interpret one preacher’s despicable anti-queer comments as the gospel of an entire religion? These have not traditionally been topics of political debate. Though to their credit, some Christian leaders have asked such questions of themselves over the past week.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I have just as much contempt for your point of view as I have for radical Islam and radical Christians.  People who seek to condemn entire groups based on the most radical viewpoints are bigots.


----------



## Czernobog

hunarcy said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say something about Islamic terrorism?
> 
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> It’s been 10 days since a gunman shot his way into a queer nightclub in Orlando, Florida, where he massacred 49 people and injured dozens of others. And while much of the nation has been trying to heal or push for action to prevent future mass shootings, very few people have been willing to focus on another disturbing trend rearing its head in the U.S. In fact, nobody seems willing to call this menace by its true name. But we will.
> 
> What you see below is radical Christianity.   ( Read More...)
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  The shooter was no sort of Christian and the TWO loons that "praised" the shootings don't represent anything but their own ignorance.  Go pound salt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then radical Muslims do not represent Islam?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that ANYONE says that radical Islam represents all Muslims.  If anyone has, I do not agree with them.
Click to expand...

No. They just say that banning all Muslims is reasonable, because any one might be an extremist.  Tell me how that is, substantively different?

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## hunarcy

Czernobog said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say something about Islamic terrorism?
> 
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> It’s been 10 days since a gunman shot his way into a queer nightclub in Orlando, Florida, where he massacred 49 people and injured dozens of others. And while much of the nation has been trying to heal or push for action to prevent future mass shootings, very few people have been willing to focus on another disturbing trend rearing its head in the U.S. In fact, nobody seems willing to call this menace by its true name. But we will.
> 
> What you see below is radical Christianity.   ( Read More...)
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  The shooter was no sort of Christian and the TWO loons that "praised" the shootings don't represent anything but their own ignorance.  Go pound salt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then radical Muslims do not represent Islam?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that ANYONE says that radical Islam represents all Muslims.  If anyone has, I do not agree with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They just say that banning all Muslims is reasonable, because any one might be am extremist.  Tell me how that is, substantively different?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Who is "they", bigot boy?


----------



## Czernobog

hunarcy said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say something about Islamic terrorism?
> 
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> It’s been 10 days since a gunman shot his way into a queer nightclub in Orlando, Florida, where he massacred 49 people and injured dozens of others. And while much of the nation has been trying to heal or push for action to prevent future mass shootings, very few people have been willing to focus on another disturbing trend rearing its head in the U.S. In fact, nobody seems willing to call this menace by its true name. But we will.
> 
> What you see below is radical Christianity.   ( Read More...)
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  The shooter was no sort of Christian and the TWO loons that "praised" the shootings don't represent anything but their own ignorance.  Go pound salt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then radical Muslims do not represent Islam?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that ANYONE says that radical Islam represents all Muslims.  If anyone has, I do not agree with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They just say that banning all Muslims is reasonable, because any one might be am extremist.  Tell me how that is, substantively different?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "they", bigot boy?
Click to expand...

Donald Trump, and any of his supporters.


----------



## hunarcy

Czernobog said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  The shooter was no sort of Christian and the TWO loons that "praised" the shootings don't represent anything but their own ignorance.  Go pound salt.
> 
> 
> 
> Then radical Muslims do not represent Islam?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that ANYONE says that radical Islam represents all Muslims.  If anyone has, I do not agree with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They just say that banning all Muslims is reasonable, because any one might be am extremist.  Tell me how that is, substantively different?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "they", bigot boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Donald Trump, and any of his supporters.
Click to expand...


I've never been a Trump supporter, but I've never heard him call for "banning all Muslims".  All I have EVER heard was that immigration be halted from some areas of the world, such as Syria, until we can vet them properly.  I remember hearing FBI director James Comey saying during a House Committee on Homeland Security hearing that the federal government does not have the ability to conduct thorough background checks on all of the 10,000 Syrian refugees that the Obama administration says will be allowed to come to the U.S. 

I believe our FBI director over a reactionary like you.


----------



## Czernobog

hunarcy said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then radical Muslims do not represent Islam?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that ANYONE says that radical Islam represents all Muslims.  If anyone has, I do not agree with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They just say that banning all Muslims is reasonable, because any one might be am extremist.  Tell me how that is, substantively different?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "they", bigot boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Donald Trump, and any of his supporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been a Trump supporter, but I've never heard him call for "banning all Muslims".  All I have EVER heard was that immigration be halted from some areas of the world, such as Syria, until we can vet them properly.  I remember hearing FBI director James Comey saying during a House Committee on Homeland Security hearing that the federal government does not have the ability to conduct thorough background checks on all of the 10,000 Syrian refugees that the Obama administration says will be allowed to come to the U.S.
> 
> I believe our FBI director over a reactionary like you.
Click to expand...

What do you think "hilting immigration" means?  It means putting a ban on the people from those areas from entering the US.  And, he isn't talking about haling *all* immigration from those areas - only those who are Muslim.  So, if I were, say, a *Christian*, emigrating from Syria, me, Trump would allow in.  So, how, precisely, is that not a ban on Muslims?


----------



## hunarcy

Czernobog said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that ANYONE says that radical Islam represents all Muslims.  If anyone has, I do not agree with them.
> 
> 
> 
> No. They just say that banning all Muslims is reasonable, because any one might be am extremist.  Tell me how that is, substantively different?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "they", bigot boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Donald Trump, and any of his supporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been a Trump supporter, but I've never heard him call for "banning all Muslims".  All I have EVER heard was that immigration be halted from some areas of the world, such as Syria, until we can vet them properly.  I remember hearing FBI director James Comey saying during a House Committee on Homeland Security hearing that the federal government does not have the ability to conduct thorough background checks on all of the 10,000 Syrian refugees that the Obama administration says will be allowed to come to the U.S.
> 
> I believe our FBI director over a reactionary like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think "hilting immigration" means?  It means putting a ban on the people from those areas from entering the US.  And, he isn't talking about haling *all* immigration from those areas - only those who are Muslim.  So, if I were, say, a *Christian*, emigrating from Syria, me, Trump would allow in.  So, how, precisely, is that not a ban on Muslims?
Click to expand...


You are ignorant and being willfully stupid.  Now, you've gone from "banning all Muslims" to banning all Muslims from Syria.

And, your lie aside, Trump doesn't seem to have differentiated between Syrian Christians and Syrian Muslims.  Before you lose ALL credibility, you might try to educate yourself.

Trump Says He Would Ban Syrian Refugees From Entering US

Grow up.


----------



## The Irish Ram

charwin95 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is pulling your gun or touch your gun. Law abiding citizens like you can still buy GUNS ......... Hillary and Obama never said .......... They will yank your guns or stop you from buying guns.
> I don't understand your or other problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would a new law help the FBI find out when current or past terror suspects are buying guns?
> 
> Will another law put more protection in gay bars?
> 
> Can a new law make it easier for citizens to buy a gun to protect themselves from terrorists when the police wait outside?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can go to a gun store right now and I don't have a problem buying any gun that is available at the store. No problem.
> Why are you so scared of any common sense gun law?
> Why not just let it go instead of keep saying it doesn't work? How do you even know it doesn't work?
Click to expand...


Because it is a steady inexorable road to total disarmament.  We know for a fact it does not work by looking to cities, states and countries that have gone down this path ahead of us.  How is it working for the  dead in France?  How much more peaceful is Chicago these days?  This has no more to do with safety, than climate has to do with UN climate change policy.  We are going to become more and more uneasy with the removal of our rights.  The UN representatives in the White House don't want us to be able to do anything about that  So, get rid of Amendment 2, continue the assault on 4.

Put America first this election.  Don't vote for anyone who boasts of their global initiative. Global and Constitution are like oil and water.


----------



## The Irish Ram

IsaacNewton said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> More gun laws?  Ban?  Heroin is banned but pours in from Mexico by the TON from down south.   So would guns, to the bad guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world laws don't do anything so we shouldn't have any laws. All you have are Red Herrings and Strawmen fallacies. The go-to toolbox for the conservative trying desperately to make a fake argument.
Click to expand...


Here is what you do.  Since open borders invite terrorists, close them.  
Because black market suppliers will continue to arm terrorists, then 1. do NOT disarm their targets, and 2. do not give them access to their targets. 
An Afgan wishing to kill homosexuals in Florida would have to be a pretty good shot to hit one from Afghanistan.


----------



## Vandalshandle

The Irish Ram said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> More gun laws?  Ban?  Heroin is banned but pours in from Mexico by the TON from down south.   So would guns, to the bad guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world laws don't do anything so we shouldn't have any laws. All you have are Red Herrings and Strawmen fallacies. The go-to toolbox for the conservative trying desperately to make a fake argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what you do.  Since open borders invite terrorists, close them.
> Because black market suppliers will continue to arm terrorists, then 1. do NOT disarm their targets, and 2. do not give them access to their targets.
> An Afgan wishing to kill homosexuals in Florida would have to be a pretty good shot to hit one from Afghanistan.
Click to expand...


Ironically, there are no terrorists coming in to the US from south of the border that you want to close (which would end $519 billion in trade with Mexico per year.)  Even more ironically, the cartels in Mexico, who certainly are terrorists, get their arms from the USA black marketers. .


----------



## 2aguy

hunarcy said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then radical Muslims do not represent Islam?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that ANYONE says that radical Islam represents all Muslims.  If anyone has, I do not agree with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They just say that banning all Muslims is reasonable, because any one might be am extremist.  Tell me how that is, substantively different?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "they", bigot boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Donald Trump, and any of his supporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been a Trump supporter, but I've never heard him call for "banning all Muslims".  All I have EVER heard was that immigration be halted from some areas of the world, such as Syria, until we can vet them properly.  I remember hearing FBI director James Comey saying during a House Committee on Homeland Security hearing that the federal government does not have the ability to conduct thorough background checks on all of the 10,000 Syrian refugees that the Obama administration says will be allowed to come to the U.S.
> 
> I believe our FBI director over a reactionary like you.
Click to expand...



Excuse me......apparently you don't know the rules....

-you are not allowed to quote Donald Trump accurately

-you may only quote him in a way that falsely makes him look anti immigrant and racist.....

-then you must repeat those false allegations every time he is mentioned...

I hope that helps clarify your posts on Donald Trump....


----------



## 2aguy

Vandalshandle said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> More gun laws?  Ban?  Heroin is banned but pours in from Mexico by the TON from down south.   So would guns, to the bad guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world laws don't do anything so we shouldn't have any laws. All you have are Red Herrings and Strawmen fallacies. The go-to toolbox for the conservative trying desperately to make a fake argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what you do.  Since open borders invite terrorists, close them.
> Because black market suppliers will continue to arm terrorists, then 1. do NOT disarm their targets, and 2. do not give them access to their targets.
> An Afgan wishing to kill homosexuals in Florida would have to be a pretty good shot to hit one from Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironically, there are no terrorists coming in to the US from south of the border that you want to close (which would end $519 billion in trade with Mexico per year.)  Even more ironically, the cartels in Mexico, who certainly are terrorists, get their arms from the USA black marketers. .
Click to expand...



actually, no.....the bulk of their military rifles and pistols come from China and Europe...the American weapons they have were in a large part provided by operation Fast and Furious which was an obama program where they forced American gun dealers to sell guns to known drug cartel straw buyers....

And they also get American weapons from the Mexican police and military....


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

hunarcy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say something about Islamic terrorism?
> 
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> It’s been 10 days since a gunman shot his way into a queer nightclub in Orlando, Florida, where he massacred 49 people and injured dozens of others. And while much of the nation has been trying to heal or push for action to prevent future mass shootings, very few people have been willing to focus on another disturbing trend rearing its head in the U.S. In fact, nobody seems willing to call this menace by its true name. But we will.
> 
> What you see below is radical Christianity.   ( Read More...)
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  The shooter was no sort of Christian and the TWO loons that "praised" the shootings don't represent anything but their own ignorance.  Go pound salt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid? What is stupid is your saying that he was no Christian. No one is saying that he was a Christian. Your just resorting to a straw man with that one. And, if you had read the article, you would know that it's more than "two loons " that praised him. You would also have seen the hypocrisy of focusing on Islam and ignoring Christians contribution to the hate. Here is more for your convenience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presumptive GOP nominee Donald Trump and other Republicans have hammered President Barack Obama for choosing not to use the term “radical Islam,” suggesting that his rhetoric reflects an unwillingness to get serious about a national security threat. *They’ve also used the shooting to further blur the line between the tiny fraction of radical Muslims and the rest of the world’s 1.6 billion followers of Islam.* They say the Quran teaches that homosexuality is punishable by death, which means Muslims must be anti-gay. Yet again, the actions of a single person are being used to cast a pall over an entire community.
> 
> *Christians are rarely asked to answer these questions, because nobody is rushing to confront or condemn radical Christianity. *But what does the Bible say about the LGBT community, and do we assume most Christians take it literally? Does Christianity promote violent homophobia? Should we interpret one preacher’s despicable anti-queer comments as the gospel of an entire religion? These have not traditionally been topics of political debate. Though to their credit, some Christian leaders have asked such questions of themselves over the past week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have just as much contempt for your point of view as I have for radical Islam and radical Christians.  People who seek to condemn entire groups based on the most radical viewpoints are bigots.
Click to expand...

Who are you addressing here? I am the one who has been saying all along that an entire religion-be it Muslims or Christians-should NOT be vilified for the actions of a few! The point of this post is to show that there are in fact radical, hateful Christians to contribute to the anti gay sentiment that leads to violence, a fact that the Muslim bashers refuse to acknowledge.


----------



## Slyhunter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say something about Islamic terrorism?
> 
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> It’s been 10 days since a gunman shot his way into a queer nightclub in Orlando, Florida, where he massacred 49 people and injured dozens of others. And while much of the nation has been trying to heal or push for action to prevent future mass shootings, very few people have been willing to focus on another disturbing trend rearing its head in the U.S. In fact, nobody seems willing to call this menace by its true name. But we will.
> 
> What you see below is radical Christianity.   ( Read More...)
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  The shooter was no sort of Christian and the TWO loons that "praised" the shootings don't represent anything but their own ignorance.  Go pound salt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid? What is stupid is your saying that he was no Christian. No one is saying that he was a Christian. Your just resorting to a straw man with that one. And, if you had read the article, you would know that it's more than "two loons " that praised him. You would also have seen the hypocrisy of focusing on Islam and ignoring Christians contribution to the hate. Here is more for your convenience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presumptive GOP nominee Donald Trump and other Republicans have hammered President Barack Obama for choosing not to use the term “radical Islam,” suggesting that his rhetoric reflects an unwillingness to get serious about a national security threat. *They’ve also used the shooting to further blur the line between the tiny fraction of radical Muslims and the rest of the world’s 1.6 billion followers of Islam.* They say the Quran teaches that homosexuality is punishable by death, which means Muslims must be anti-gay. Yet again, the actions of a single person are being used to cast a pall over an entire community.
> 
> *Christians are rarely asked to answer these questions, because nobody is rushing to confront or condemn radical Christianity. *But what does the Bible say about the LGBT community, and do we assume most Christians take it literally? Does Christianity promote violent homophobia? Should we interpret one preacher’s despicable anti-queer comments as the gospel of an entire religion? These have not traditionally been topics of political debate. Though to their credit, some Christian leaders have asked such questions of themselves over the past week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have just as much contempt for your point of view as I have for radical Islam and radical Christians.  People who seek to condemn entire groups based on the most radical viewpoints are bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you addressing here? I am the one who has been saying all along that an entire religion-be it Muslims or Christians-should NOT be vilified for the actions of a few! The point of this post is to show that there are in fact radical, hateful Christians to contribute to the anti gay sentiment that leads to violence, a fact that the Muslim bashers refuse to acknowledge.
Click to expand...

Which religion is throwing fags off of roofs?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say something about Islamic terrorism?
> 
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> It’s been 10 days since a gunman shot his way into a queer nightclub in Orlando, Florida, where he massacred 49 people and injured dozens of others. And while much of the nation has been trying to heal or push for action to prevent future mass shootings, very few people have been willing to focus on another disturbing trend rearing its head in the U.S. In fact, nobody seems willing to call this menace by its true name. But we will.
> 
> What you see below is radical Christianity.   ( Read More...)
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  The shooter was no sort of Christian and the TWO loons that "praised" the shootings don't represent anything but their own ignorance.  Go pound salt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid? What is stupid is your saying that he was no Christian. No one is saying that he was a Christian. Your just resorting to a straw man with that one. And, if you had read the article, you would know that it's more than "two loons " that praised him. You would also have seen the hypocrisy of focusing on Islam and ignoring Christians contribution to the hate. Here is more for your convenience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presumptive GOP nominee Donald Trump and other Republicans have hammered President Barack Obama for choosing not to use the term “radical Islam,” suggesting that his rhetoric reflects an unwillingness to get serious about a national security threat. *They’ve also used the shooting to further blur the line between the tiny fraction of radical Muslims and the rest of the world’s 1.6 billion followers of Islam.* They say the Quran teaches that homosexuality is punishable by death, which means Muslims must be anti-gay. Yet again, the actions of a single person are being used to cast a pall over an entire community.
> 
> *Christians are rarely asked to answer these questions, because nobody is rushing to confront or condemn radical Christianity. *But what does the Bible say about the LGBT community, and do we assume most Christians take it literally? Does Christianity promote violent homophobia? Should we interpret one preacher’s despicable anti-queer comments as the gospel of an entire religion? These have not traditionally been topics of political debate. Though to their credit, some Christian leaders have asked such questions of themselves over the past week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have just as much contempt for your point of view as I have for radical Islam and radical Christians.  People who seek to condemn entire groups based on the most radical viewpoints are bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you addressing here? I am the one who has been saying all along that an entire religion-be it Muslims or Christians-should NOT be vilified for the actions of a few! The point of this post is to show that there are in fact radical, hateful Christians to contribute to the anti gay sentiment that leads to violence, a fact that the Muslim bashers refuse to acknowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which religion is throwing fags off of roofs?
Click to expand...

Which religion is cheering them on would like to do the same- IN THIS COUNTRY- if they could get away with it?  Ted Cruz, Who Attended Event Calling For Gays To Be Put To Death, Delivers Characteristically Smug Response To Orlando Attack


----------



## Slyhunter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  The shooter was no sort of Christian and the TWO loons that "praised" the shootings don't represent anything but their own ignorance.  Go pound salt.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid? What is stupid is your saying that he was no Christian. No one is saying that he was a Christian. Your just resorting to a straw man with that one. And, if you had read the article, you would know that it's more than "two loons " that praised him. You would also have seen the hypocrisy of focusing on Islam and ignoring Christians contribution to the hate. Here is more for your convenience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presumptive GOP nominee Donald Trump and other Republicans have hammered President Barack Obama for choosing not to use the term “radical Islam,” suggesting that his rhetoric reflects an unwillingness to get serious about a national security threat. *They’ve also used the shooting to further blur the line between the tiny fraction of radical Muslims and the rest of the world’s 1.6 billion followers of Islam.* They say the Quran teaches that homosexuality is punishable by death, which means Muslims must be anti-gay. Yet again, the actions of a single person are being used to cast a pall over an entire community.
> 
> *Christians are rarely asked to answer these questions, because nobody is rushing to confront or condemn radical Christianity. *But what does the Bible say about the LGBT community, and do we assume most Christians take it literally? Does Christianity promote violent homophobia? Should we interpret one preacher’s despicable anti-queer comments as the gospel of an entire religion? These have not traditionally been topics of political debate. Though to their credit, some Christian leaders have asked such questions of themselves over the past week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have just as much contempt for your point of view as I have for radical Islam and radical Christians.  People who seek to condemn entire groups based on the most radical viewpoints are bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you addressing here? I am the one who has been saying all along that an entire religion-be it Muslims or Christians-should NOT be vilified for the actions of a few! The point of this post is to show that there are in fact radical, hateful Christians to contribute to the anti gay sentiment that leads to violence, a fact that the Muslim bashers refuse to acknowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which religion is throwing fags off of roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which religion is cheering them on would like to do the same- IN THIS COUNTRY- if they could get away with it?  Ted Cruz, Who Attended Event Calling For Gays To Be Put To Death, Delivers Characteristically Smug Response To Orlando Attack
Click to expand...

Vs which religion is actually throwing them off of roofs and not simply giving lip service.


----------



## hunarcy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say something about Islamic terrorism?
> 
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> It’s been 10 days since a gunman shot his way into a queer nightclub in Orlando, Florida, where he massacred 49 people and injured dozens of others. And while much of the nation has been trying to heal or push for action to prevent future mass shootings, very few people have been willing to focus on another disturbing trend rearing its head in the U.S. In fact, nobody seems willing to call this menace by its true name. But we will.
> 
> What you see below is radical Christianity.   ( Read More...)
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  The shooter was no sort of Christian and the TWO loons that "praised" the shootings don't represent anything but their own ignorance.  Go pound salt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid? What is stupid is your saying that he was no Christian. No one is saying that he was a Christian. Your just resorting to a straw man with that one. And, if you had read the article, you would know that it's more than "two loons " that praised him. You would also have seen the hypocrisy of focusing on Islam and ignoring Christians contribution to the hate. Here is more for your convenience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presumptive GOP nominee Donald Trump and other Republicans have hammered President Barack Obama for choosing not to use the term “radical Islam,” suggesting that his rhetoric reflects an unwillingness to get serious about a national security threat. *They’ve also used the shooting to further blur the line between the tiny fraction of radical Muslims and the rest of the world’s 1.6 billion followers of Islam.* They say the Quran teaches that homosexuality is punishable by death, which means Muslims must be anti-gay. Yet again, the actions of a single person are being used to cast a pall over an entire community.
> 
> *Christians are rarely asked to answer these questions, because nobody is rushing to confront or condemn radical Christianity. *But what does the Bible say about the LGBT community, and do we assume most Christians take it literally? Does Christianity promote violent homophobia? Should we interpret one preacher’s despicable anti-queer comments as the gospel of an entire religion? These have not traditionally been topics of political debate. Though to their credit, some Christian leaders have asked such questions of themselves over the past week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have just as much contempt for your point of view as I have for radical Islam and radical Christians.  People who seek to condemn entire groups based on the most radical viewpoints are bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you addressing here? I am the one who has been saying all along that an entire religion-be it Muslims or Christians-should NOT be vilified for the actions of a few! The point of this post is to show that there are in fact radical, hateful Christians to contribute to the anti gay sentiment that leads to violence, a fact that the Muslim bashers refuse to acknowledge.
Click to expand...


No, your anti-Christian bias was obvious.  In fact, your post was an attack on Christians to counterbalance the idea that a Muslim was to blame for the Orlando shooting.  You seemed to feel that since some fringe Christians made anti-Gay *comments*, it equates to the actual *murder*.   You're only modifying because you've failed to make your case.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid? What is stupid is your saying that he was no Christian. No one is saying that he was a Christian. Your just resorting to a straw man with that one. And, if you had read the article, you would know that it's more than "two loons " that praised him. You would also have seen the hypocrisy of focusing on Islam and ignoring Christians contribution to the hate. Here is more for your convenience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just as much contempt for your point of view as I have for radical Islam and radical Christians.  People who seek to condemn entire groups based on the most radical viewpoints are bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you addressing here? I am the one who has been saying all along that an entire religion-be it Muslims or Christians-should NOT be vilified for the actions of a few! The point of this post is to show that there are in fact radical, hateful Christians to contribute to the anti gay sentiment that leads to violence, a fact that the Muslim bashers refuse to acknowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which religion is throwing fags off of roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which religion is cheering them on would like to do the same- IN THIS COUNTRY- if they could get away with it?  Ted Cruz, Who Attended Event Calling For Gays To Be Put To Death, Delivers Characteristically Smug Response To Orlando Attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vs which religion is actually throwing them off of roofs and not simply giving lip service.
Click to expand...

No, I'm not buying that "awh, they're just saying bad things about them  crap" First of all, it's not just "lip service" They are doing plenty to make life miserable for LGBT people, but that is beside the point.

The point is that there are people who are advocating what amounts to genocide and all genocide starts with hateful rhetoric. Rhetoric leads to marginalization and dehumanization which sets the stage for the acceptance of discrimination, internment, expulsion and even death. It is all the same mentality. It's what I call the continuum of violence. Speech can be violent and incite violence.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

hunarcy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say something about Islamic terrorism?
> 
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> It’s been 10 days since a gunman shot his way into a queer nightclub in Orlando, Florida, where he massacred 49 people and injured dozens of others. And while much of the nation has been trying to heal or push for action to prevent future mass shootings, very few people have been willing to focus on another disturbing trend rearing its head in the U.S. In fact, nobody seems willing to call this menace by its true name. But we will.
> 
> What you see below is radical Christianity.   ( Read More...)
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  The shooter was no sort of Christian and the TWO loons that "praised" the shootings don't represent anything but their own ignorance.  Go pound salt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid? What is stupid is your saying that he was no Christian. No one is saying that he was a Christian. Your just resorting to a straw man with that one. And, if you had read the article, you would know that it's more than "two loons " that praised him. You would also have seen the hypocrisy of focusing on Islam and ignoring Christians contribution to the hate. Here is more for your convenience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presumptive GOP nominee Donald Trump and other Republicans have hammered President Barack Obama for choosing not to use the term “radical Islam,” suggesting that his rhetoric reflects an unwillingness to get serious about a national security threat. *They’ve also used the shooting to further blur the line between the tiny fraction of radical Muslims and the rest of the world’s 1.6 billion followers of Islam.* They say the Quran teaches that homosexuality is punishable by death, which means Muslims must be anti-gay. Yet again, the actions of a single person are being used to cast a pall over an entire community.
> 
> *Christians are rarely asked to answer these questions, because nobody is rushing to confront or condemn radical Christianity. *But what does the Bible say about the LGBT community, and do we assume most Christians take it literally? Does Christianity promote violent homophobia? Should we interpret one preacher’s despicable anti-queer comments as the gospel of an entire religion? These have not traditionally been topics of political debate. Though to their credit, some Christian leaders have asked such questions of themselves over the past week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have just as much contempt for your point of view as I have for radical Islam and radical Christians.  People who seek to condemn entire groups based on the most radical viewpoints are bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you addressing here? I am the one who has been saying all along that an entire religion-be it Muslims or Christians-should NOT be vilified for the actions of a few! The point of this post is to show that there are in fact radical, hateful Christians to contribute to the anti gay sentiment that leads to violence, a fact that the Muslim bashers refuse to acknowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your anti-Christian bias was obvious.  In fact, your post was an attack on Christians to counterbalance the idea that a Muslim was to blame for the Orlando shooting.  You seemed to feel that since some fringe Christians made anti-Gay *comments*, it equates to the actual *murder*.   You're only modifying because you've failed to make your case.
Click to expand...

Feel free to continue to misrepresent me if that is what you feel that you have to do to believe your right.


----------



## Slyhunter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just as much contempt for your point of view as I have for radical Islam and radical Christians.  People who seek to condemn entire groups based on the most radical viewpoints are bigots.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you addressing here? I am the one who has been saying all along that an entire religion-be it Muslims or Christians-should NOT be vilified for the actions of a few! The point of this post is to show that there are in fact radical, hateful Christians to contribute to the anti gay sentiment that leads to violence, a fact that the Muslim bashers refuse to acknowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which religion is throwing fags off of roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which religion is cheering them on would like to do the same- IN THIS COUNTRY- if they could get away with it?  Ted Cruz, Who Attended Event Calling For Gays To Be Put To Death, Delivers Characteristically Smug Response To Orlando Attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vs which religion is actually throwing them off of roofs and not simply giving lip service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm not buying that "awh, they're just saying bad things about them  crap" First of all, it's not just "lip service" They are doing plenty to make life miserable for LGBT people, but that is beside the point.
> 
> The point is that there are people who are advocating what amounts to genocide and all genocide starts with hateful rhetoric. Rhetoric leads to marginalization and dehumanization which sets the stage for the acceptance of discrimination, internment, expulsion and even death. It is all the same mentality. It's what I call the continuum of violence. Speech can be violent and incite violence.
Click to expand...

But which ones are actually throwing them off roofs?


----------



## Markle

Iceweasel said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that there is no such thing as  an "assault weapon"?  It is an invented word.  Just by the use of the term you prove your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the definition for you of assault weapons. If you'd like I can also post the definition of ignorance, since you are ignorant of its meaning.
> Assault weapon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling someone ignorant and posting a wikipedia link to prove his case is off the charts ironic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merriam-Webster:  Definition of ASSAULT WEAPON
> 
> Happy?
> 
> PS there's this thing called Google, try it sometime!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do homework for retards.
> 
> Your link was sloppy and defeats your argument. It says:
> *Definition of assault weapon*
> 
> *:  any of various automatic or semiautomatic *
> That's a rather wide range.
Click to expand...


Does not change the fact that it is a made up term to further an agenda.


----------



## Markle

Iceweasel said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while we're looking at what an AR-15 *is*, perhaps a little history is in order.  You see, we're all told that this is "just a hunting rifle".  Except that's not entirely true.  Until the late 1950's the military weapon of choice was the M-14.  Unfortunately, the M-14 was less than useful against soldiers using helmets.  So, the Army asked gun manufacturers to design a weapon that would make two holes with one bullet - entrance, and exit.  Now, let's let that soak in for a second: "*The army asked...*"  Not "hunters wanted...", or "sportsmen were requesting...", or even "shooting contest participants needed...", but the *ARMY* asked.  Anyone who wants to tell you that an AR-15 is "just a hunting rifle"  need only be reminded of that right there.  This was *never* a "hunting" design; it was a *military* design.  And it was specifically designed to rip through helmets, and bone of the enemy.  The military design was the M-4 A1, and was a fully automatic.  Colt, then, redesigned a semi-automatic version, dubbed it the AR-15, and sold it for civilian use.
> 
> Now, there are going to be peopled who insist that the M-4 A1, and the AR-15 are two completely different weapons, and don't even look similar.  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all the AR-15 is.  It is the M-4 A1, without the full auto function.  Tell us again, how it's not a military assault style weapon, and was only made, and meant for hunting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The M4 shoots three round bursts, not full auto. That's considered an assault weapon, for war. The AR does not have that function unless some illegally turns it into am assault rifle. How many more times are you going to demonstrate your ignorance here?
Click to expand...


The M4, if it shoots three round bursts, also fires full automatic or semi-automatic.


----------



## Markle

charwin95 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO As if Islamic terrorists need access to weapons from the people they end up murdering.. You leftists are insane freaks. LOL A laugh a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> Your willingness to allow Muslim terrorists easy access to assault weapons in the US is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your willingness to strip our rights away are duly noted. Fortunately liberals require others to do their dirty work so we don't need to worry about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GW said it, you're either in our side or the side of terrorists. You're helping to arm terrorists, therefore you are against your own people. Now go shoot yourself in the foot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns are not the problem.  Liberals letting these people in our country are the problem.  Japan does not have a Muslim problem.  Can you guess why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns is not available to the public or online. There are no gun store in Japan. Murder rate, robbery, massacre and suicide by GUNS is extremely very low or none existent in Japan.
Click to expand...


You miss the difference.  Japan is a homogeneous nation with an entirely different culture.


----------



## Markle

Ame®icano said:


> Lefties are so BTFO that they can't even keep it off the MSNBC.
> 
> *Omar Mateen's Wife Tried to Talk Him Out of Orlando Attack
> *
> She knew and didn't call authorities. It seems she even drove him to the club... "to scope it out".



I am shocked, SHOCKED I SAY that the wifey is claiming to have tried to talk him out of the attack.  As it stands, she could easily stand trial for 49 first-degree murders.  I'd grasp at straws too.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Markle said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while we're looking at what an AR-15 *is*, perhaps a little history is in order.  You see, we're all told that this is "just a hunting rifle".  Except that's not entirely true.  Until the late 1950's the military weapon of choice was the M-14.  Unfortunately, the M-14 was less than useful against soldiers using helmets.  So, the Army asked gun manufacturers to design a weapon that would make two holes with one bullet - entrance, and exit.  Now, let's let that soak in for a second: "*The army asked...*"  Not "hunters wanted...", or "sportsmen were requesting...", or even "shooting contest participants needed...", but the *ARMY* asked.  Anyone who wants to tell you that an AR-15 is "just a hunting rifle"  need only be reminded of that right there.  This was *never* a "hunting" design; it was a *military* design.  And it was specifically designed to rip through helmets, and bone of the enemy.  The military design was the M-4 A1, and was a fully automatic.  Colt, then, redesigned a semi-automatic version, dubbed it the AR-15, and sold it for civilian use.
> 
> Now, there are going to be peopled who insist that the M-4 A1, and the AR-15 are two completely different weapons, and don't even look similar.  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all the AR-15 is.  It is the M-4 A1, without the full auto function.  Tell us again, how it's not a military assault style weapon, and was only made, and meant for hunting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The M4 shoots three round bursts, not full auto. That's considered an assault weapon, for war. The AR does not have that function unless some illegally turns it into am assault rifle. How many more times are you going to demonstrate your ignorance here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The M4, if it shoots three round bursts, also fires full automatic or semi-automatic.
Click to expand...


----------



## Markle

Czernobog said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say something about Islamic terrorism?
> 
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> It’s been 10 days since a gunman shot his way into a queer nightclub in Orlando, Florida, where he massacred 49 people and injured dozens of others. And while much of the nation has been trying to heal or push for action to prevent future mass shootings, very few people have been willing to focus on another disturbing trend rearing its head in the U.S. In fact, nobody seems willing to call this menace by its true name. But we will.
> 
> What you see below is radical Christianity.   ( Read More...)
> Christian Extremists Praise Anti-LGBT Violence After Orlando Because Every Religion Has Radicals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  The shooter was no sort of Christian and the TWO loons that "praised" the shootings don't represent anything but their own ignorance.  Go pound salt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then radical Muslims do not represent Islam?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No more than radical Christians represent Christianity. Either the religious extremists  represent the religion or they don't. You can't pick and choose which religions that applies to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, that works for me.  I'm not the one who supports the guy who wants to ban an entire religion because, you know, any one of them might be - you never know - one of the extremists.
Click to expand...


Being that NO ONE wants to ban an entire religion, you post has no meaning, whatsoever.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Markle said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while we're looking at what an AR-15 *is*, perhaps a little history is in order.  You see, we're all told that this is "just a hunting rifle".  Except that's not entirely true.  Until the late 1950's the military weapon of choice was the M-14.  Unfortunately, the M-14 was less than useful against soldiers using helmets.  So, the Army asked gun manufacturers to design a weapon that would make two holes with one bullet - entrance, and exit.  Now, let's let that soak in for a second: "*The army asked...*"  Not "hunters wanted...", or "sportsmen were requesting...", or even "shooting contest participants needed...", but the *ARMY* asked.  Anyone who wants to tell you that an AR-15 is "just a hunting rifle"  need only be reminded of that right there.  This was *never* a "hunting" design; it was a *military* design.  And it was specifically designed to rip through helmets, and bone of the enemy.  The military design was the M-4 A1, and was a fully automatic.  Colt, then, redesigned a semi-automatic version, dubbed it the AR-15, and sold it for civilian use.
> 
> Now, there are going to be peopled who insist that the M-4 A1, and the AR-15 are two completely different weapons, and don't even look similar.  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all the AR-15 is.  It is the M-4 A1, without the full auto function.  Tell us again, how it's not a military assault style weapon, and was only made, and meant for hunting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The M4 shoots three round bursts, not full auto. That's considered an assault weapon, for war. The AR does not have that function unless some illegally turns it into am assault rifle. How many more times are you going to demonstrate your ignorance here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The M4, if it shoots three round bursts, also fires full automatic or semi-automatic.
Click to expand...


Would your panties still be in a wad if the law restricted it to 2 rounds per trigger pull instead of three, or would you still be able to feed your family with deers killed with only 2 rounds?


----------



## Markle

Czernobog said:


> Donald Trump, and any of his supporters.


----------



## Markle

Vandalshandle said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The M4, if it shoots three round bursts, also fires full automatic or semi-automatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would your panties still be in a wad if the law restricted it to 2 rounds per trigger pull instead of three, or would you still be able to feed your family with deers killed with only 2 rounds?
Click to expand...


Automatic guns are not sold except under very special circumstances, special licenses, fees and more.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you addressing here? I am the one who has been saying all along that an entire religion-be it Muslims or Christians-should NOT be vilified for the actions of a few! The point of this post is to show that there are in fact radical, hateful Christians to contribute to the anti gay sentiment that leads to violence, a fact that the Muslim bashers refuse to acknowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> Which religion is throwing fags off of roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which religion is cheering them on would like to do the same- IN THIS COUNTRY- if they could get away with it?  Ted Cruz, Who Attended Event Calling For Gays To Be Put To Death, Delivers Characteristically Smug Response To Orlando Attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vs which religion is actually throwing them off of roofs and not simply giving lip service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm not buying that "awh, they're just saying bad things about them  crap" First of all, it's not just "lip service" They are doing plenty to make life miserable for LGBT people, but that is beside the point.
> 
> The point is that there are people who are advocating what amounts to genocide and all genocide starts with hateful rhetoric. Rhetoric leads to marginalization and dehumanization which sets the stage for the acceptance of discrimination, internment, expulsion and even death. It is all the same mentality. It's what I call the continuum of violence. Speech can be violent and incite violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But which ones are actually throwing them off roofs?
Click to expand...

Holy crap! Seriously?? You already asked that simplistic question once. I responded with a lengthy and detailed explanation as to why the answer to that question does not address the real issue, and all that you can do is to respond with the same question again? Do you have even two functioning brain cells to rub together??


----------



## bodecea

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid? What is stupid is your saying that he was no Christian. No one is saying that he was a Christian. Your just resorting to a straw man with that one. And, if you had read the article, you would know that it's more than "two loons " that praised him. You would also have seen the hypocrisy of focusing on Islam and ignoring Christians contribution to the hate. Here is more for your convenience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just as much contempt for your point of view as I have for radical Islam and radical Christians.  People who seek to condemn entire groups based on the most radical viewpoints are bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you addressing here? I am the one who has been saying all along that an entire religion-be it Muslims or Christians-should NOT be vilified for the actions of a few! The point of this post is to show that there are in fact radical, hateful Christians to contribute to the anti gay sentiment that leads to violence, a fact that the Muslim bashers refuse to acknowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which religion is throwing fags off of roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which religion is cheering them on would like to do the same- IN THIS COUNTRY- if they could get away with it?  Ted Cruz, Who Attended Event Calling For Gays To Be Put To Death, Delivers Characteristically Smug Response To Orlando Attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vs which religion is actually throwing them off of roofs and not simply giving lip service.
Click to expand...

Thank goodness for our secular laws here that prevent the Religious nuts of all persuasions from throwing gays...and women...and "heretics" off roofs.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you addressing here? I am the one who has been saying all along that an entire religion-be it Muslims or Christians-should NOT be vilified for the actions of a few! The point of this post is to show that there are in fact radical, hateful Christians to contribute to the anti gay sentiment that leads to violence, a fact that the Muslim bashers refuse to acknowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> Which religion is throwing fags off of roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which religion is cheering them on would like to do the same- IN THIS COUNTRY- if they could get away with it?  Ted Cruz, Who Attended Event Calling For Gays To Be Put To Death, Delivers Characteristically Smug Response To Orlando Attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vs which religion is actually throwing them off of roofs and not simply giving lip service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm not buying that "awh, they're just saying bad things about them  crap" First of all, it's not just "lip service" They are doing plenty to make life miserable for LGBT people, but that is beside the point.
> 
> The point is that there are people who are advocating what amounts to genocide and all genocide starts with hateful rhetoric. Rhetoric leads to marginalization and dehumanization which sets the stage for the acceptance of discrimination, internment, expulsion and even death. It is all the same mentality. It's what I call the continuum of violence. Speech can be violent and incite violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But which ones are actually throwing them off roofs?
Click to expand...

Perhaps you also believe this:



> *
> Alex Jones Blames The Orlando Massacre On The LGBT Community*
> 
> After describing this weekend's massacre in Orlando as a false flag attack, conspiracy theorist broadcaster Alex Jones said on his radio program on Sunday that the LGBT community is to blame for the deadly terrorist attack at a gay nightclub.
> 
> Jones, a close ally of Donald Trump, was particularly angry that President Obama addressed the fact that the assault was directed at LGBT people, claiming that the community frequently hypes the threat of anti-LGBT violence in order to take control of the education system “so you can sexualize my children and indoctrinate them into your cult.”
> 
> The “InfoWars” broadcaster accused LGBT and radical Islamic leaders of working together so they can promote pedophilia and abuse children. “No wonder the radical left is allied with Islam, they’re a bunch of perverts, they want access to our kids,” he said.
> 
> Later in the program, Jones said that he does not hate gay people, he simply hates “the fake, flamboyant, you’re going to run society, you’re going to tell our five-year-olds how to live” agenda that gay rights activists purportedly promote. Alex Jones Blames The Orlando Massacre On The LGBT Community


----------



## Vandalshandle

Markle said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The M4, if it shoots three round bursts, also fires full automatic or semi-automatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would your panties still be in a wad if the law restricted it to 2 rounds per trigger pull instead of three, or would you still be able to feed your family with deers killed with only 2 rounds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatic guns are not sold except under very special circumstances, special licenses, fees and more.
Click to expand...


Well, then, if you want a fair fight, you should insist on the right to an Abrams tank, with artillery.....


----------



## Slyhunter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which religion is throwing fags off of roofs?
> 
> 
> 
> Which religion is cheering them on would like to do the same- IN THIS COUNTRY- if they could get away with it?  Ted Cruz, Who Attended Event Calling For Gays To Be Put To Death, Delivers Characteristically Smug Response To Orlando Attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vs which religion is actually throwing them off of roofs and not simply giving lip service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm not buying that "awh, they're just saying bad things about them  crap" First of all, it's not just "lip service" They are doing plenty to make life miserable for LGBT people, but that is beside the point.
> 
> The point is that there are people who are advocating what amounts to genocide and all genocide starts with hateful rhetoric. Rhetoric leads to marginalization and dehumanization which sets the stage for the acceptance of discrimination, internment, expulsion and even death. It is all the same mentality. It's what I call the continuum of violence. Speech can be violent and incite violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But which ones are actually throwing them off roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap! Seriously?? You already asked that simplistic question once. I responded with a lengthy and detailed explanation as to why the answer to that question does not address the real issue, and all that you can do is to respond with the same question again? Do you have even two functioning brain cells to rub together??
Click to expand...

It matters to me and to the ones being thrown off the roofs. Muslims are throwing fags off of roofs. Muslims are burning women for refusing to be sex slave. Muslims stone women for being raped. Muslims kills rooms full of people for simply existing. Christians aren't doing this shit. Lip service doesn't equate to the actual murder and mayhem created by Muslims. Muslims are the problem. Muslims need to be banned.


----------



## Slyhunter

bodecea said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just as much contempt for your point of view as I have for radical Islam and radical Christians.  People who seek to condemn entire groups based on the most radical viewpoints are bigots.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you addressing here? I am the one who has been saying all along that an entire religion-be it Muslims or Christians-should NOT be vilified for the actions of a few! The point of this post is to show that there are in fact radical, hateful Christians to contribute to the anti gay sentiment that leads to violence, a fact that the Muslim bashers refuse to acknowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which religion is throwing fags off of roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which religion is cheering them on would like to do the same- IN THIS COUNTRY- if they could get away with it?  Ted Cruz, Who Attended Event Calling For Gays To Be Put To Death, Delivers Characteristically Smug Response To Orlando Attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vs which religion is actually throwing them off of roofs and not simply giving lip service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank goodness for our secular laws here that prevent the Religious nuts of all persuasions from throwing gays...and women...and "heretics" off roofs.
Click to expand...

Just like Gun free zones keep guns out of those areas.


----------



## Slyhunter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which religion is throwing fags off of roofs?
> 
> 
> 
> Which religion is cheering them on would like to do the same- IN THIS COUNTRY- if they could get away with it?  Ted Cruz, Who Attended Event Calling For Gays To Be Put To Death, Delivers Characteristically Smug Response To Orlando Attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vs which religion is actually throwing them off of roofs and not simply giving lip service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm not buying that "awh, they're just saying bad things about them  crap" First of all, it's not just "lip service" They are doing plenty to make life miserable for LGBT people, but that is beside the point.
> 
> The point is that there are people who are advocating what amounts to genocide and all genocide starts with hateful rhetoric. Rhetoric leads to marginalization and dehumanization which sets the stage for the acceptance of discrimination, internment, expulsion and even death. It is all the same mentality. It's what I call the continuum of violence. Speech can be violent and incite violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But which ones are actually throwing them off roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you also believe this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alex Jones Blames The Orlando Massacre On The LGBT Community*
> 
> After describing this weekend's massacre in Orlando as a false flag attack, conspiracy theorist broadcaster Alex Jones said on his radio program on Sunday that the LGBT community is to blame for the deadly terrorist attack at a gay nightclub.
> 
> Jones, a close ally of Donald Trump, was particularly angry that President Obama addressed the fact that the assault was directed at LGBT people, claiming that the community frequently hypes the threat of anti-LGBT violence in order to take control of the education system “so you can sexualize my children and indoctrinate them into your cult.”
> 
> The “InfoWars” broadcaster accused LGBT and radical Islamic leaders of working together so they can promote pedophilia and abuse children. “No wonder the radical left is allied with Islam, they’re a bunch of perverts, they want access to our kids,” he said.
> 
> Later in the program, Jones said that he does not hate gay people, he simply hates “the fake, flamboyant, you’re going to run society, you’re going to tell our five-year-olds how to live” agenda that gay rights activists purportedly promote. Alex Jones Blames The Orlando Massacre On The LGBT Community
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Spouting hot air is not the same thing as the massacre caused by Muslims.


----------



## hunarcy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  The shooter was no sort of Christian and the TWO loons that "praised" the shootings don't represent anything but their own ignorance.  Go pound salt.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid? What is stupid is your saying that he was no Christian. No one is saying that he was a Christian. Your just resorting to a straw man with that one. And, if you had read the article, you would know that it's more than "two loons " that praised him. You would also have seen the hypocrisy of focusing on Islam and ignoring Christians contribution to the hate. Here is more for your convenience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presumptive GOP nominee Donald Trump and other Republicans have hammered President Barack Obama for choosing not to use the term “radical Islam,” suggesting that his rhetoric reflects an unwillingness to get serious about a national security threat. *They’ve also used the shooting to further blur the line between the tiny fraction of radical Muslims and the rest of the world’s 1.6 billion followers of Islam.* They say the Quran teaches that homosexuality is punishable by death, which means Muslims must be anti-gay. Yet again, the actions of a single person are being used to cast a pall over an entire community.
> 
> *Christians are rarely asked to answer these questions, because nobody is rushing to confront or condemn radical Christianity. *But what does the Bible say about the LGBT community, and do we assume most Christians take it literally? Does Christianity promote violent homophobia? Should we interpret one preacher’s despicable anti-queer comments as the gospel of an entire religion? These have not traditionally been topics of political debate. Though to their credit, some Christian leaders have asked such questions of themselves over the past week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have just as much contempt for your point of view as I have for radical Islam and radical Christians.  People who seek to condemn entire groups based on the most radical viewpoints are bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you addressing here? I am the one who has been saying all along that an entire religion-be it Muslims or Christians-should NOT be vilified for the actions of a few! The point of this post is to show that there are in fact radical, hateful Christians to contribute to the anti gay sentiment that leads to violence, a fact that the Muslim bashers refuse to acknowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your anti-Christian bias was obvious.  In fact, your post was an attack on Christians to counterbalance the idea that a Muslim was to blame for the Orlando shooting.  You seemed to feel that since some fringe Christians made anti-Gay *comments*, it equates to the actual *murder*.   You're only modifying because you've failed to make your case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to continue to misrepresent me if that is what you feel that you have to do to believe your right.
Click to expand...


If I ever  misrepresent you, it will be the first time.


----------



## hunarcy

bodecea said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just as much contempt for your point of view as I have for radical Islam and radical Christians.  People who seek to condemn entire groups based on the most radical viewpoints are bigots.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you addressing here? I am the one who has been saying all along that an entire religion-be it Muslims or Christians-should NOT be vilified for the actions of a few! The point of this post is to show that there are in fact radical, hateful Christians to contribute to the anti gay sentiment that leads to violence, a fact that the Muslim bashers refuse to acknowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which religion is throwing fags off of roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which religion is cheering them on would like to do the same- IN THIS COUNTRY- if they could get away with it?  Ted Cruz, Who Attended Event Calling For Gays To Be Put To Death, Delivers Characteristically Smug Response To Orlando Attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vs which religion is actually throwing them off of roofs and not simply giving lip service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank goodness for our secular laws here that prevent the Religious nuts of all persuasions from throwing gays...and women...and "heretics" off roofs.
Click to expand...


Laws, secular or otherwise, don't prevent people from throwing people off roofs, as you well know.  So, your "dig" was gratuitous and meaningless.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which religion is cheering them on would like to do the same- IN THIS COUNTRY- if they could get away with it?  Ted Cruz, Who Attended Event Calling For Gays To Be Put To Death, Delivers Characteristically Smug Response To Orlando Attack
> 
> 
> 
> Vs which religion is actually throwing them off of roofs and not simply giving lip service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm not buying that "awh, they're just saying bad things about them  crap" First of all, it's not just "lip service" They are doing plenty to make life miserable for LGBT people, but that is beside the point.
> 
> The point is that there are people who are advocating what amounts to genocide and all genocide starts with hateful rhetoric. Rhetoric leads to marginalization and dehumanization which sets the stage for the acceptance of discrimination, internment, expulsion and even death. It is all the same mentality. It's what I call the continuum of violence. Speech can be violent and incite violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But which ones are actually throwing them off roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap! Seriously?? You already asked that simplistic question once. I responded with a lengthy and detailed explanation as to why the answer to that question does not address the real issue, and all that you can do is to respond with the same question again? Do you have even two functioning brain cells to rub together??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters to me and to the ones being thrown off the roofs. Muslims are throwing fags off of roofs. Muslims are burning women for refusing to be sex slave. Muslims stone women for being raped. Muslims kills rooms full of people for simply existing. Christians aren't doing this shit. Lip service doesn't equate to the actual murder and mayhem created by Muslims. Muslims are the problem. Muslims need to be banned.
Click to expand...

Oh calm the fuck down before your head explodes Sparky.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which religion is cheering them on would like to do the same- IN THIS COUNTRY- if they could get away with it?  Ted Cruz, Who Attended Event Calling For Gays To Be Put To Death, Delivers Characteristically Smug Response To Orlando Attack
> 
> 
> 
> Vs which religion is actually throwing them off of roofs and not simply giving lip service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm not buying that "awh, they're just saying bad things about them  crap" First of all, it's not just "lip service" They are doing plenty to make life miserable for LGBT people, but that is beside the point.
> 
> The point is that there are people who are advocating what amounts to genocide and all genocide starts with hateful rhetoric. Rhetoric leads to marginalization and dehumanization which sets the stage for the acceptance of discrimination, internment, expulsion and even death. It is all the same mentality. It's what I call the continuum of violence. Speech can be violent and incite violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But which ones are actually throwing them off roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap! Seriously?? You already asked that simplistic question once. I responded with a lengthy and detailed explanation as to why the answer to that question does not address the real issue, and all that you can do is to respond with the same question again? Do you have even two functioning brain cells to rub together??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters to me and to the ones being thrown off the roofs. Muslims are throwing fags off of roofs. Muslims are burning women for refusing to be sex slave. Muslims stone women for being raped. Muslims kills rooms full of people for simply existing. Christians aren't doing this shit. Lip service doesn't equate to the actual murder and mayhem created by Muslims. Muslims are the problem. Muslims need to be banned.
Click to expand...


Don't let this guy out rabt you Sparky!!



> *Rick Wiles: 'Round Up The Muslims And Ship Them Out Of This Country'*
> Submitted by Brian Tashman on Wednesday, 6/15/2016 2:00 pm
> On his “Trunews” radio program on Monday, after declaring that the Orlando massacre represented God’s judgment on America, Rick Wiles said that the U.S. government should “outlaw Islam” and “confiscate Muslims.”
> 
> *“The left is calling for gun control. What we need is Muslim control*. We don’t need to confiscate guns, we need to confiscate Muslims. You’re not going to solve this problem until you round up the Muslims and ship them out of this country. End of discussion. Outlaw Islam. Make it an illegal religion. Don’t tell me it can’t be done. Pass a constitutional amendment that says we’re a Christian nation and Islam is illegal. Done. Get rid of it. Stamp it out before it destroys civilization.”
> 
> *“Anyone who is a practicing Muslim is mentally ill,” he* added, before claiming that the U.S. government is bringing terrorists into the country. “We’re all going to die, gay and straight, left and right, Republican and Democrat, we’re all going to die if we don’t get this stopped really soon.”  Rick Wiles: 'Round Up The Muslims And Ship Them Out Of This Country'


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Slyhunter said:


> It matters to me and to the ones being thrown off the roofs. Muslims are throwing fags off of roofs. Muslims are burning women for refusing to be sex slave. Muslims stone women for being raped. Muslims kills rooms full of people for simply existing. Christians aren't doing this shit. Lip service doesn't equate to the actual murder and mayhem created by Muslims. Muslims are the problem. Muslims need to be banned.


I was flipping thru the cable channels tonight and stopped to watch a little of VH-1's televising of LOGO faggot Awards where the The Advocate (homo) magazine was honored.  The editor 's acceptance speech mentioned Orlando and blamed Conservatives and pro-family groups for the slaughter.  Nevermind it was a gay Muslim who did the killing.  At the end he promised that "we are coming for your assault rifles".  What are the fags going to say hen the next gay nightclub is blown up with a pressure cooker?  We are coming for your pots and pans?

Stupid fucks need to blame the real enemy of gays. It's not Christians or conservatives.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

AvgGuyIA said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It matters to me and to the ones being thrown off the roofs. Muslims are throwing fags off of roofs. Muslims are burning women for refusing to be sex slave. Muslims stone women for being raped. Muslims kills rooms full of people for simply existing. Christians aren't doing this shit. Lip service doesn't equate to the actual murder and mayhem created by Muslims. Muslims are the problem. Muslims need to be banned.
> 
> 
> 
> I was flipping thru the cable channels tonight and stopped to watch a little of VH-1's televising of LOGO faggot Awards where the The Advocate (homo) magazine was honored.  The editor 's acceptance speech mentioned Orlando and blamed Conservatives and pro-family groups for the slaughter.  Nevermind it was a gay Muslim who did the killing.  At the end he promised that "we are coming for your assault rifles".  What are the fags going to say hen the next gay nightclub is blown up with a pressure cooker?  We are coming for your pots and pans?
> 
> Stupid fucks need to blame the real enemy of gays. It's not Christians or conservatives.
Click to expand...

Really dude? It seems like there is plenty of hate coming from all sides, including from Christians and conservatives:  Anti-Gay | Right Wing Watch.

I can't quantify it relative to the hate from Muslims but neither can you and it is idiotic to say that it is not Christians and conservatives and I have documented that right here. All that you have to do is to work up the nerve to follow the above link.

The not so funny thing about people like you is that you don't care much for, or about, gay people but you will use their mistreatment and oppression at the hands of Muslims to malign   Islam. At the same time you lie shamelessly about others who are responsible for the hate.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Really dude? It seems like there is plenty of hate coming from all sides, including from Christians and conservatives:  Anti-Gay | Right Wing Watch.
> 
> I can't quantify it relative to the hate from Muslims but neither can you and it is idiotic to say that it is not Christians and conservatives and I have documented that right here. All that you have to do is to work up the nerve to follow the above link.
> 
> The not so funny thing about people like you is that you don't care much for, or about, gay people but you will use their mistreatment and oppression at the hands of Muslims to malign   Islam. At the same time you lie shamelessly about others who are responsible for the hate.


The real hatred is coming from assholes like you.  Where the fuck do you get off blaming Christians and conservative for Orlando?  The murderer was a Muslim, the Istanbul murderers were Muslims.  All these attacks on innocents are Muslims who join ISIS.  It's only Christians and conservatives who want these Muslim assholes wiped out.  It's dumbfuck slime like you and your president who want to blame it on us and guns. 

Your side's progressive influence will be diminished this November when we kick your asses out of power.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

AvgGuyIA said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really dude? It seems like there is plenty of hate coming from all sides, including from Christians and conservatives:  Anti-Gay | Right Wing Watch.
> 
> I can't quantify it relative to the hate from Muslims but neither can you and it is idiotic to say that it is not Christians and conservatives and I have documented that right here. All that you have to do is to work up the nerve to follow the above link.
> 
> The not so funny thing about people like you is that you don't care much for, or about, gay people but you will use their mistreatment and oppression at the hands of Muslims to malign   Islam. At the same time you lie shamelessly about others who are responsible for the hate.
> 
> 
> 
> The real hatred is coming from assholes like you.  Where the fuck do you get off blaming Christians and conservative for Orlando?  The murderer was a Muslim, the Istanbul murderers were Muslims.  All these attacks on innocents are Muslims who join ISIS.  It's only Christians and conservatives who want these Muslim assholes wiped out.  It's dumbfuck slime like you and your president who want to blame it on us and guns.
> 
> Your side's progressive influence will be diminished this November when we kick your asses out of power.
Click to expand...

Well, I presented my case that others aside from Muslims share responsibility for the violence. I did it in a calm and rational way using facts and logic. Now, here you are, spewing vile and vulgar vitriol and spitting up on yourself in the process. Get help Bubba.


----------



## 2aguy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It matters to me and to the ones being thrown off the roofs. Muslims are throwing fags off of roofs. Muslims are burning women for refusing to be sex slave. Muslims stone women for being raped. Muslims kills rooms full of people for simply existing. Christians aren't doing this shit. Lip service doesn't equate to the actual murder and mayhem created by Muslims. Muslims are the problem. Muslims need to be banned.
> 
> 
> 
> I was flipping thru the cable channels tonight and stopped to watch a little of VH-1's televising of LOGO faggot Awards where the The Advocate (homo) magazine was honored.  The editor 's acceptance speech mentioned Orlando and blamed Conservatives and pro-family groups for the slaughter.  Nevermind it was a gay Muslim who did the killing.  At the end he promised that "we are coming for your assault rifles".  What are the fags going to say hen the next gay nightclub is blown up with a pressure cooker?  We are coming for your pots and pans?
> 
> Stupid fucks need to blame the real enemy of gays. It's not Christians or conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really dude? It seems like there is plenty of hate coming from all sides, including from Christians and conservatives:  Anti-Gay | Right Wing Watch.
> 
> I can't quantify it relative to the hate from Muslims but neither can you and it is idiotic to say that it is not Christians and conservatives and I have documented that right here. All that you have to do is to work up the nerve to follow the above link.
> 
> The not so funny thing about people like you is that you don't care much for, or about, gay people but you will use their mistreatment and oppression at the hands of Muslims to malign   Islam. At the same time you lie shamelessly about others who are responsible for the hate.
Click to expand...



Actually, you can qualify it.....49 dead Americans by muslims......140 dead French citizens by muslims....14 dead Americans by muslims in San Bernadino.....you can't quantify it because your left wing brain doesn't want to admit islam is a world wide problem......from the United States, to Europe, to China.....where ever you find large concentrations of muslims you get violence....


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

bodecea said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just as much contempt for your point of view as I have for radical Islam and radical Christians.  People who seek to condemn entire groups based on the most radical viewpoints are bigots.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you addressing here? I am the one who has been saying all along that an entire religion-be it Muslims or Christians-should NOT be vilified for the actions of a few! The point of this post is to show that there are in fact radical, hateful Christians to contribute to the anti gay sentiment that leads to violence, a fact that the Muslim bashers refuse to acknowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which religion is throwing fags off of roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which religion is cheering them on would like to do the same- IN THIS COUNTRY- if they could get away with it?  Ted Cruz, Who Attended Event Calling For Gays To Be Put To Death, Delivers Characteristically Smug Response To Orlando Attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vs which religion is actually throwing them off of roofs and not simply giving lip service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank goodness for our secular laws here that prevent the Religious nuts of all persuasions from throwing gays...and women...and "heretics" off roofs.
Click to expand...

Yes, because you deluded evil fucks think that's exactly what would happen if it was legal. But when it turns out to be Muslims throwing gays off rooftops, you asshole Leftwats will studiously ignore it.


----------



## dpr112yme

Indofred said:


> Florida Pulse gay club attacked in Orlando - multiple injuries - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple injuries after an attacker opened fire inside a gay nightclub in the Florida city of Orlando, police say.
> 
> There are unconfirmed reports that the attacker is still inside the Pulse Club and has taken hostages.
> 
> Orlando Police have urged people to stay away from the area.
> 
> Video footage being shared on social media showed dozens of emergency vehicles at the scene and people being treated on the pavements.
> 
> One man who was in the club at the time said the shooter opened fire at around 02:00 local time (06:00 GMT).
> 
> "People on the dance floor and bar got down on the floor and some of us who were near the bar and back exit managed to go out through the outdoor area and just ran," Ricardo Almodovar wrote on Pulse's Facebook page.
> 
> Another man, Anthony Torres, said he heard people screaming that others in the nightclub were dead.
> 
> Local TV reporter Stewart Moore tweeted that he had been told by a source that more than 20 people had been shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone has it in for gays, but who is it and what is motivating them?
Click to expand...


*SYRIA PULSE  <<  Name of newspaper in Syria?? *

*LGBT community finds Damascus more open

DAMASCUS, Syria — The neighborhood of Shaalan in the center of Damascus was considered the most attractive place for the lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender (LGBT) community. Many used to gather in front of the famous al-Madfai park or sit on the steps of Byblos Bank, which had become a popular meeting place. However, the scene has changed since the war began. 

Many gays have left Syria, while those who decided to stay frequent other public places close to their homes. Any person wandering around an area far from their place of residence arouses the suspicions of the security forces deployed in the streets, especially in the Green Zone, which includes al-Rawda, Abu Rummaneh, Shaalan and al-Maliki. The regime is trying to keep the area safe as the Ministry of Defense and the residence of President Bashar al-Assad are also located there.

LGBT community finds Damascus more open
*


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida Pulse gay club attacked in Orlando - multiple injuries - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple injuries after an attacker opened fire inside a gay nightclub in the Florida city of Orlando, police say.
> 
> There are unconfirmed reports that the attacker is still inside the Pulse Club and has taken hostages.
> 
> Orlando Police have urged people to stay away from the area.
> 
> Video footage being shared on social media showed dozens of emergency vehicles at the scene and people being treated on the pavements.
> 
> One man who was in the club at the time said the shooter opened fire at around 02:00 local time (06:00 GMT).
> 
> "People on the dance floor and bar got down on the floor and some of us who were near the bar and back exit managed to go out through the outdoor area and just ran," Ricardo Almodovar wrote on Pulse's Facebook page.
> 
> Another man, Anthony Torres, said he heard people screaming that others in the nightclub were dead.
> 
> Local TV reporter Stewart Moore tweeted that he had been told by a source that more than 20 people had been shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone has it in for gays, but who is it and what is motivating them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *SYRIA PULSE  <<  Name of newspaper in Syria?? *
> 
> *LGBT community finds Damascus more open*
> 
> *DAMASCUS, Syria — The neighborhood of Shaalan in the center of Damascus was considered the most attractive place for the lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender (LGBT) community. Many used to gather in front of the famous al-Madfai park or sit on the steps of Byblos Bank, which had become a popular meeting place. However, the scene has changed since the war began. *
> 
> *Many gays have left Syria, while those who decided to stay frequent other public places close to their homes. Any person wandering around an area far from their place of residence arouses the suspicions of the security forces deployed in the streets, especially in the Green Zone, which includes al-Rawda, Abu Rummaneh, Shaalan and al-Maliki. The regime is trying to keep the area safe as the Ministry of Defense and the residence of President Bashar al-Assad are also located there.*
> 
> *LGBT community finds Damascus more open*
Click to expand...



Many many middle Eastern Countries have gay stuff in it..  Turkey, Lebanon, Iran, Pakistan, Syria, Afghanistan.

Here is just one of many links to middle eastern gay life.  This link is for Afghanistan.. Pashtun Homosexuality 1


----------



## dpr112yme

In fact, here are some pics coming out of Turkey...


----------



## dpr112yme

https://images.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u...anbul_Turkey_LGBT_pride_2012_%2886%29.jpg&f=1


----------



## dpr112yme

https://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M0f338c5dd7221b164acf02aeaa7ef1bco0&pid=15.1&P=0&w=237&h=179


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> https://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M0f338c5dd7221b164acf02aeaa7ef1bco0&pid=15.1&P=0&w=237&h=179




These last 2 pictures come out of Turkey


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

dpr112yme said:


> In fact, here are some pics coming out of Turkey...


Turkey is a moderate Muslim country with a secular form of government and strong protections for minorities. But I'm being rude in interrupting your conflating Turkey with Saudi Arabia, so please proceed.


----------



## dpr112yme

Selling your past integrity for same sex is not a wise thing to do, especially in these times...


----------



## dpr112yme

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, here are some pics coming out of Turkey...
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is a moderate Muslim country with a secular form of government and strong protections for minorities. But I'm being rude in interrupting your conflating Turkey with Saudi Arabia, so please proceed.
Click to expand...

I never said that all of Turkey was gay.. it's just like any other major u.s. city.  some have gay spots others don't.  Just because S.F was America's gay capital didn't mean all of America was gay.. So there was no conflating unless otherwise proven...


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, here are some pics coming out of Turkey...
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is a moderate Muslim country with a secular form of government and strong protections for minorities. But I'm being rude in interrupting your conflating Turkey with Saudi Arabia, so please proceed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that all of Turkey was gay.. it's just like any other major u.s. city.  some have gay spots others don't.  Just because S.F was America's gay capital didn't mean all of America was gay.. So there was no conflating unless otherwise proven...
Click to expand...

please don't think that I'm a gay basher...


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, here are some pics coming out of Turkey...
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is a moderate Muslim country with a secular form of government and strong protections for minorities. But I'm being rude in interrupting your conflating Turkey with Saudi Arabia, so please proceed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that all of Turkey was gay.. it's just like any other major u.s. city.  some have gay spots others don't.  Just because S.F was America's gay capital didn't mean all of America was gay.. So there was no conflating unless otherwise proven...
Click to expand...

And besides, the people who are in Turkey having a good time are NOT the ones out at large carrying machine guns on the streets...


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, here are some pics coming out of Turkey...
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is a moderate Muslim country with a secular form of government and strong protections for minorities. But I'm being rude in interrupting your conflating Turkey with Saudi Arabia, so please proceed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that all of Turkey was gay.. it's just like any other major u.s. city.  some have gay spots others don't.  Just because S.F was America's gay capital didn't mean all of America was gay.. So there was no conflating unless otherwise proven...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And besides, the people who are in Turkey having a good time are NOT the ones out at large carrying machine guns on the streets...
Click to expand...

There are alot more important things than personal bedroom habits..


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, here are some pics coming out of Turkey...
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is a moderate Muslim country with a secular form of government and strong protections for minorities. But I'm being rude in interrupting your conflating Turkey with Saudi Arabia, so please proceed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that all of Turkey was gay.. it's just like any other major u.s. city.  some have gay spots others don't.  Just because S.F was America's gay capital didn't mean all of America was gay.. So there was no conflating unless otherwise proven...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And besides, the people who are in Turkey having a good time are NOT the ones out at large carrying machine guns on the streets...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are alot more important things than personal bedroom habits..
Click to expand...


This is not a good old gay pride parade....  This is a threat to America...


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, here are some pics coming out of Turkey...
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is a moderate Muslim country with a secular form of government and strong protections for minorities. But I'm being rude in interrupting your conflating Turkey with Saudi Arabia, so please proceed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that all of Turkey was gay.. it's just like any other major u.s. city.  some have gay spots others don't.  Just because S.F was America's gay capital didn't mean all of America was gay.. So there was no conflating unless otherwise proven...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And besides, the people who are in Turkey having a good time are NOT the ones out at large carrying machine guns on the streets...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are alot more important things than personal bedroom habits..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not a good old gay pride parade....  This is a threat to America...
Click to expand...


So please don't think I'm looking down on Turkey because of their liberality towards humans..


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is a moderate Muslim country with a secular form of government and strong protections for minorities. But I'm being rude in interrupting your conflating Turkey with Saudi Arabia, so please proceed.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that all of Turkey was gay.. it's just like any other major u.s. city.  some have gay spots others don't.  Just because S.F was America's gay capital didn't mean all of America was gay.. So there was no conflating unless otherwise proven...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And besides, the people who are in Turkey having a good time are NOT the ones out at large carrying machine guns on the streets...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are alot more important things than personal bedroom habits..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not a good old gay pride parade....  This is a threat to America...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So please don't think I'm looking down on Turkey because of their liberality towards humans..
Click to expand...


Can you imagine how the 'gay' population in America might feel if this might be going on in their own city?


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that all of Turkey was gay.. it's just like any other major u.s. city.  some have gay spots others don't.  Just because S.F was America's gay capital didn't mean all of America was gay.. So there was no conflating unless otherwise proven...
> 
> 
> 
> And besides, the people who are in Turkey having a good time are NOT the ones out at large carrying machine guns on the streets...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are alot more important things than personal bedroom habits..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not a good old gay pride parade....  This is a threat to America...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So please don't think I'm looking down on Turkey because of their liberality towards humans..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how the 'gay' population in America might feel if this might be going on in their own city?
Click to expand...

Chicago has a gay population there also... and with all this homophobic, 'you must die' attitude coming out of Islamist's propaganda, can they even feel safe any time they leave their homes?


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And besides, the people who are in Turkey having a good time are NOT the ones out at large carrying machine guns on the streets...
> 
> 
> 
> There are alot more important things than personal bedroom habits..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not a good old gay pride parade....  This is a threat to America...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So please don't think I'm looking down on Turkey because of their liberality towards humans..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how the 'gay' population in America might feel if this might be going on in their own city?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chicago has a gay population there also... and with all this homophobic, 'you must die' attitude coming out of Islamist's propaganda, can they even feel safe any time they leave their homes?
Click to expand...

And the propaganda is not only targeting homosexuals but every non-believer of Islam...


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are alot more important things than personal bedroom habits..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a good old gay pride parade....  This is a threat to America...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So please don't think I'm looking down on Turkey because of their liberality towards humans..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how the 'gay' population in America might feel if this might be going on in their own city?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chicago has a gay population there also... and with all this homophobic, 'you must die' attitude coming out of Islamist's propaganda, can they even feel safe any time they leave their homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the propaganda is not only targeting homosexuals but every non-believer of Islam...
Click to expand...

It's almost as if in order to be allowed to live safely the way you want, you must accept their terms while living on your land of birth...


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a good old gay pride parade....  This is a threat to America...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please don't think I'm looking down on Turkey because of their liberality towards humans..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how the 'gay' population in America might feel if this might be going on in their own city?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chicago has a gay population there also... and with all this homophobic, 'you must die' attitude coming out of Islamist's propaganda, can they even feel safe any time they leave their homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the propaganda is not only targeting homosexuals but every non-believer of Islam...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's almost as if in order to be allowed to live safely the way you want, you must accept their terms while living on your land of birth...
Click to expand...

If Islam gave you the opportunity to live anyway you want but only under the condition that you accept their 'ways', would you say that god was alla and that Mohammad was his prophet while rejecting the Son-ship of Christ Jesus?


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So please don't think I'm looking down on Turkey because of their liberality towards humans..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how the 'gay' population in America might feel if this might be going on in their own city?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chicago has a gay population there also... and with all this homophobic, 'you must die' attitude coming out of Islamist's propaganda, can they even feel safe any time they leave their homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the propaganda is not only targeting homosexuals but every non-believer of Islam...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's almost as if in order to be allowed to live safely the way you want, you must accept their terms while living on your land of birth...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Islam gave you the opportunity to live anyway you want but only under the condition that you accept their 'ways', would you say that god was alla and that Mohammad was his prophet while rejecting the Son-ship of Christ Jesus?
Click to expand...

Because in Islam, God has no son...  And anyone who claims to be God's Son is a heretic liar.....


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how the 'gay' population in America might feel if this might be going on in their own city?
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago has a gay population there also... and with all this homophobic, 'you must die' attitude coming out of Islamist's propaganda, can they even feel safe any time they leave their homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the propaganda is not only targeting homosexuals but every non-believer of Islam...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's almost as if in order to be allowed to live safely the way you want, you must accept their terms while living on your land of birth...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Islam gave you the opportunity to live anyway you want but only under the condition that you accept their 'ways', would you say that god was alla and that Mohammad was his prophet while rejecting the Son-ship of Christ Jesus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because in Islam, God has no son...  And anyone who claims to be God's Son is a heretic liar.....
Click to expand...

The Quran even goes as far as to mention Ezra of the Old Testament and how not even Ezra is God's son.. Not ONLY Begotten son, but just son..  I guess in Islam, they don't feel as if they are God's sons and daughters but only people who worship....  In Christianity, we ARE sons and daughters of God through Jesus Christ.  See the relationship difference??


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago has a gay population there also... and with all this homophobic, 'you must die' attitude coming out of Islamist's propaganda, can they even feel safe any time they leave their homes?
> 
> 
> 
> And the propaganda is not only targeting homosexuals but every non-believer of Islam...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's almost as if in order to be allowed to live safely the way you want, you must accept their terms while living on your land of birth...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Islam gave you the opportunity to live anyway you want but only under the condition that you accept their 'ways', would you say that god was alla and that Mohammad was his prophet while rejecting the Son-ship of Christ Jesus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because in Islam, God has no son...  And anyone who claims to be God's Son is a heretic liar.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Quran even goes as far as to mention Ezra of the Old Testament and how not even Ezra is God's son.. Not ONLY Begotten son, but just son..  I guess in Islam, they don't feel as if they are God's sons and daughters but only people who worship....  In Christianity, we ARE sons and daughters of God through Jesus Christ.  See the relationship difference??
Click to expand...

they can't even claim themselves as sons and daughters of God...


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the propaganda is not only targeting homosexuals but every non-believer of Islam...
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost as if in order to be allowed to live safely the way you want, you must accept their terms while living on your land of birth...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Islam gave you the opportunity to live anyway you want but only under the condition that you accept their 'ways', would you say that god was alla and that Mohammad was his prophet while rejecting the Son-ship of Christ Jesus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because in Islam, God has no son...  And anyone who claims to be God's Son is a heretic liar.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Quran even goes as far as to mention Ezra of the Old Testament and how not even Ezra is God's son.. Not ONLY Begotten son, but just son..  I guess in Islam, they don't feel as if they are God's sons and daughters but only people who worship....  In Christianity, we ARE sons and daughters of God through Jesus Christ.  See the relationship difference??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they can't even claim themselves as sons and daughters of God...
Click to expand...

and if anyone was to accept those lines of thinking and renounce our 'sonship' with God through Christ, we make ourselves 'stranger' and we ourselves separate ourselves from Him in our thought and heart as not being part of His family..


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost as if in order to be allowed to live safely the way you want, you must accept their terms while living on your land of birth...
> 
> 
> 
> If Islam gave you the opportunity to live anyway you want but only under the condition that you accept their 'ways', would you say that god was alla and that Mohammad was his prophet while rejecting the Son-ship of Christ Jesus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because in Islam, God has no son...  And anyone who claims to be God's Son is a heretic liar.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Quran even goes as far as to mention Ezra of the Old Testament and how not even Ezra is God's son.. Not ONLY Begotten son, but just son..  I guess in Islam, they don't feel as if they are God's sons and daughters but only people who worship....  In Christianity, we ARE sons and daughters of God through Jesus Christ.  See the relationship difference??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they can't even claim themselves as sons and daughters of God...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and if anyone was to accept those lines of thinking and renounce our 'sonship' with God through Christ, we make ourselves 'stranger' and we ourselves separate ourselves from Him in our thought and heart as not being part of His family..
Click to expand...

I just pray they are not trying to separate me by using fear tactics such as murdering threats and beheading threats....


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Islam gave you the opportunity to live anyway you want but only under the condition that you accept their 'ways', would you say that god was alla and that Mohammad was his prophet while rejecting the Son-ship of Christ Jesus?
> 
> 
> 
> Because in Islam, God has no son...  And anyone who claims to be God's Son is a heretic liar.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Quran even goes as far as to mention Ezra of the Old Testament and how not even Ezra is God's son.. Not ONLY Begotten son, but just son..  I guess in Islam, they don't feel as if they are God's sons and daughters but only people who worship....  In Christianity, we ARE sons and daughters of God through Jesus Christ.  See the relationship difference??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they can't even claim themselves as sons and daughters of God...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and if anyone was to accept those lines of thinking and renounce our 'sonship' with God through Christ, we make ourselves 'stranger' and we ourselves separate ourselves from Him in our thought and heart as not being part of His family..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just pray they are not trying to separate me by using fear tactics such as murdering threats and beheading threats....
Click to expand...

but the reason i posted the facts about the Middle east which another person agreed as true, was because they don't care about the gay issue.  They care about faith issues more...


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because in Islam, God has no son...  And anyone who claims to be God's Son is a heretic liar.....
> 
> 
> 
> The Quran even goes as far as to mention Ezra of the Old Testament and how not even Ezra is God's son.. Not ONLY Begotten son, but just son..  I guess in Islam, they don't feel as if they are God's sons and daughters but only people who worship....  In Christianity, we ARE sons and daughters of God through Jesus Christ.  See the relationship difference??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they can't even claim themselves as sons and daughters of God...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and if anyone was to accept those lines of thinking and renounce our 'sonship' with God through Christ, we make ourselves 'stranger' and we ourselves separate ourselves from Him in our thought and heart as not being part of His family..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just pray they are not trying to separate me by using fear tactics such as murdering threats and beheading threats....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but the reason i posted the facts about the Middle east which another person agreed as true, was because they don't care about the gay issue.  They care about faith issues more...
Click to expand...

How can they say they are anti-homosexual because it is against Islam yet allow it in an Islam nation?


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Quran even goes as far as to mention Ezra of the Old Testament and how not even Ezra is God's son.. Not ONLY Begotten son, but just son..  I guess in Islam, they don't feel as if they are God's sons and daughters but only people who worship....  In Christianity, we ARE sons and daughters of God through Jesus Christ.  See the relationship difference??
> 
> 
> 
> they can't even claim themselves as sons and daughters of God...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and if anyone was to accept those lines of thinking and renounce our 'sonship' with God through Christ, we make ourselves 'stranger' and we ourselves separate ourselves from Him in our thought and heart as not being part of His family..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just pray they are not trying to separate me by using fear tactics such as murdering threats and beheading threats....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but the reason i posted the facts about the Middle east which another person agreed as true, was because they don't care about the gay issue.  They care about faith issues more...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can they say they are anti-homosexual because it is against Islam yet allow it in an Islam nation?
Click to expand...

They're being hypocritical with sex and heretical ideas....


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> they can't even claim themselves as sons and daughters of God...
> 
> 
> 
> and if anyone was to accept those lines of thinking and renounce our 'sonship' with God through Christ, we make ourselves 'stranger' and we ourselves separate ourselves from Him in our thought and heart as not being part of His family..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just pray they are not trying to separate me by using fear tactics such as murdering threats and beheading threats....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but the reason i posted the facts about the Middle east which another person agreed as true, was because they don't care about the gay issue.  They care about faith issues more...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can they say they are anti-homosexual because it is against Islam yet allow it in an Islam nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're being hypocritical with sex and heretical ideas....
Click to expand...

Heretics for this reason... the quran does not condone random rape nor random man slaughter...


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> and if anyone was to accept those lines of thinking and renounce our 'sonship' with God through Christ, we make ourselves 'stranger' and we ourselves separate ourselves from Him in our thought and heart as not being part of His family..
> 
> 
> 
> I just pray they are not trying to separate me by using fear tactics such as murdering threats and beheading threats....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but the reason i posted the facts about the Middle east which another person agreed as true, was because they don't care about the gay issue.  They care about faith issues more...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can they say they are anti-homosexual because it is against Islam yet allow it in an Islam nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're being hypocritical with sex and heretical ideas....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heretics for this reason... the quran does not condone random rape nor random man slaughter...
Click to expand...

yet all of the middle eastern Islamic Nations are sitting and watching innocent people get slaughtered by their own migrants?


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just pray they are not trying to separate me by using fear tactics such as murdering threats and beheading threats....
> 
> 
> 
> but the reason i posted the facts about the Middle east which another person agreed as true, was because they don't care about the gay issue.  They care about faith issues more...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can they say they are anti-homosexual because it is against Islam yet allow it in an Islam nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're being hypocritical with sex and heretical ideas....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heretics for this reason... the quran does not condone random rape nor random man slaughter...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet all of the middle eastern Islamic Nations are sitting and watching innocent people get slaughtered by their own migrants?
Click to expand...

and then they want to send more out of their country into others?


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> but the reason i posted the facts about the Middle east which another person agreed as true, was because they don't care about the gay issue.  They care about faith issues more...
> 
> 
> 
> How can they say they are anti-homosexual because it is against Islam yet allow it in an Islam nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're being hypocritical with sex and heretical ideas....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heretics for this reason... the quran does not condone random rape nor random man slaughter...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet all of the middle eastern Islamic Nations are sitting and watching innocent people get slaughtered by their own migrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then they want to send more out of their country into others?
Click to expand...

NO country from which the migrants came out of have shown any concern to what their own people are doing in the lands that have welcomed them in for protection...


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can they say they are anti-homosexual because it is against Islam yet allow it in an Islam nation?
> 
> 
> 
> They're being hypocritical with sex and heretical ideas....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heretics for this reason... the quran does not condone random rape nor random man slaughter...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet all of the middle eastern Islamic Nations are sitting and watching innocent people get slaughtered by their own migrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then they want to send more out of their country into others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO country from which the migrants came out of have shown any concern to what their own people are doing in the lands that have welcomed them in for protection...
Click to expand...

But the Nations are having parties of LBGT?


----------



## depotoo

Hey pp, since when does a progressive not stand behind gays?  When it goes against muslims religion and your party's directive..
Fickle much?


TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vs which religion is actually throwing them off of roofs and not simply giving lip service.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not buying that "awh, they're just saying bad things about them  crap" First of all, it's not just "lip service" They are doing plenty to make life miserable for LGBT people, but that is beside the point.
> 
> The point is that there are people who are advocating what amounts to genocide and all genocide starts with hateful rhetoric. Rhetoric leads to marginalization and dehumanization which sets the stage for the acceptance of discrimination, internment, expulsion and even death. It is all the same mentality. It's what I call the continuum of violence. Speech can be violent and incite violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But which ones are actually throwing them off roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap! Seriously?? You already asked that simplistic question once. I responded with a lengthy and detailed explanation as to why the answer to that question does not address the real issue, and all that you can do is to respond with the same question again? Do you have even two functioning brain cells to rub together??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters to me and to the ones being thrown off the roofs. Muslims are throwing fags off of roofs. Muslims are burning women for refusing to be sex slave. Muslims stone women for being raped. Muslims kills rooms full of people for simply existing. Christians aren't doing this shit. Lip service doesn't equate to the actual murder and mayhem created by Muslims. Muslims are the problem. Muslims need to be banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't let this guy out rabt you Sparky!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rick Wiles: 'Round Up The Muslims And Ship Them Out Of This Country'*
> Submitted by Brian Tashman on Wednesday, 6/15/2016 2:00 pm
> On his “Trunews” radio program on Monday, after declaring that the Orlando massacre represented God’s judgment on America, Rick Wiles said that the U.S. government should “outlaw Islam” and “confiscate Muslims.”
> 
> *“The left is calling for gun control. What we need is Muslim control*. We don’t need to confiscate guns, we need to confiscate Muslims. You’re not going to solve this problem until you round up the Muslims and ship them out of this country. End of discussion. Outlaw Islam. Make it an illegal religion. Don’t tell me it can’t be done. Pass a constitutional amendment that says we’re a Christian nation and Islam is illegal. Done. Get rid of it. Stamp it out before it destroys civilization.”
> 
> *“Anyone who is a practicing Muslim is mentally ill,” he* added, before claiming that the U.S. government is bringing terrorists into the country. “We’re all going to die, gay and straight, left and right, Republican and Democrat, we’re all going to die if we don’t get this stopped really soon.”  Rick Wiles: 'Round Up The Muslims And Ship Them Out Of This Country'
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're being hypocritical with sex and heretical ideas....
> 
> 
> 
> Heretics for this reason... the quran does not condone random rape nor random man slaughter...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet all of the middle eastern Islamic Nations are sitting and watching innocent people get slaughtered by their own migrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then they want to send more out of their country into others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO country from which the migrants came out of have shown any concern to what their own people are doing in the lands that have welcomed them in for protection...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the Nations are having parties of LBGT?
Click to expand...

They're still frequenting their local bar hideouts?


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heretics for this reason... the quran does not condone random rape nor random man slaughter...
> 
> 
> 
> yet all of the middle eastern Islamic Nations are sitting and watching innocent people get slaughtered by their own migrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then they want to send more out of their country into others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO country from which the migrants came out of have shown any concern to what their own people are doing in the lands that have welcomed them in for protection...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the Nations are having parties of LBGT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're still frequenting their local bar hideouts?
Click to expand...

and sexing it up and doing their local drugs of choice while the ones that left their country is causing the whole world wondering what the heck?? Europe is facing a Migrant crisis which involves innocent lives and monies that can be used to help their own...


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet all of the middle eastern Islamic Nations are sitting and watching innocent people get slaughtered by their own migrants?
> 
> 
> 
> and then they want to send more out of their country into others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO country from which the migrants came out of have shown any concern to what their own people are doing in the lands that have welcomed them in for protection...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the Nations are having parties of LBGT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're still frequenting their local bar hideouts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and sexing it up and doing their local drugs of choice while the ones that left their country is causing the whole world wondering what the heck?? Europe is facing a Migrant crisis which involves innocent lives and monies that can be used to help their own...
Click to expand...

And they are carrying on with life as usual??


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> and then they want to send more out of their country into others?
> 
> 
> 
> NO country from which the migrants came out of have shown any concern to what their own people are doing in the lands that have welcomed them in for protection...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the Nations are having parties of LBGT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're still frequenting their local bar hideouts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and sexing it up and doing their local drugs of choice while the ones that left their country is causing the whole world wondering what the heck?? Europe is facing a Migrant crisis which involves innocent lives and monies that can be used to help their own...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they are carrying on with life as usual??
Click to expand...

if the internal wars are on the huge National, full-sized scale, then there would be no more people being able to do anything but fight..


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO country from which the migrants came out of have shown any concern to what their own people are doing in the lands that have welcomed them in for protection...
> 
> 
> 
> But the Nations are having parties of LBGT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're still frequenting their local bar hideouts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and sexing it up and doing their local drugs of choice while the ones that left their country is causing the whole world wondering what the heck?? Europe is facing a Migrant crisis which involves innocent lives and monies that can be used to help their own...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they are carrying on with life as usual??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the internal wars are on the huge National, full-sized scale, then there would be no more people being able to do anything but fight..
Click to expand...


Has the business districts of any of the nations being taken over by internal insurgents?


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the Nations are having parties of LBGT?
> 
> 
> 
> They're still frequenting their local bar hideouts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and sexing it up and doing their local drugs of choice while the ones that left their country is causing the whole world wondering what the heck?? Europe is facing a Migrant crisis which involves innocent lives and monies that can be used to help their own...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they are carrying on with life as usual??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the internal wars are on the huge National, full-sized scale, then there would be no more people being able to do anything but fight..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has the business districts of any of the nations being taken over by internal insurgents?
Click to expand...

Not ALL major then...


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're still frequenting their local bar hideouts?
> 
> 
> 
> and sexing it up and doing their local drugs of choice while the ones that left their country is causing the whole world wondering what the heck?? Europe is facing a Migrant crisis which involves innocent lives and monies that can be used to help their own...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they are carrying on with life as usual??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the internal wars are on the huge National, full-sized scale, then there would be no more people being able to do anything but fight..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has the business districts of any of the nations being taken over by internal insurgents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not ALL major then...
Click to expand...

Each one of the main financial districts for each Nation hasn't even been touched by gunfire...


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> and sexing it up and doing their local drugs of choice while the ones that left their country is causing the whole world wondering what the heck?? Europe is facing a Migrant crisis which involves innocent lives and monies that can be used to help their own...
> 
> 
> 
> And they are carrying on with life as usual??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the internal wars are on the huge National, full-sized scale, then there would be no more people being able to do anything but fight..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has the business districts of any of the nations being taken over by internal insurgents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not ALL major then...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each one of the main financial districts for each Nation hasn't even been touched by gunfire...
Click to expand...

So this whole idea that the national government is on a stand-still due to violence is kinda too hard to believe.


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they are carrying on with life as usual??
> 
> 
> 
> if the internal wars are on the huge National, full-sized scale, then there would be no more people being able to do anything but fight..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has the business districts of any of the nations being taken over by internal insurgents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not ALL major then...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each one of the main financial districts for each Nation hasn't even been touched by gunfire...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this whole idea that the national government is on a stand-still due to violence is kinda too hard to believe.
Click to expand...

if the government was, that would mean absolutely no business transactions at all....


----------



## dpr112yme

compared to....  




*You decide....  *


----------



## Slyhunter

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So please don't think I'm looking down on Turkey because of their liberality towards humans..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how the 'gay' population in America might feel if this might be going on in their own city?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chicago has a gay population there also... and with all this homophobic, 'you must die' attitude coming out of Islamist's propaganda, can they even feel safe any time they leave their homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the propaganda is not only targeting homosexuals but every non-believer of Islam...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's almost as if in order to be allowed to live safely the way you want, you must accept their terms while living on your land of birth...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Islam gave you the opportunity to live anyway you want but only under the condition that you accept their 'ways', would you say that god was alla and that Mohammad was his prophet while rejecting the Son-ship of Christ Jesus?
Click to expand...

How can you "live anyway you want" when you are forced to "accept their ways"?


----------



## dpr112yme

huh?  they're just in the middle of no civilization???


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> huh?  they're just in the middle of no civilization???


They probably live 'fatter' than American Millionaires..


----------



## Dogmaphobe

This thread certainly displays the cognitive dissonance on both sides of the aisle.

 The Regressive left always defends Islam, even as they claim to champion gay rights.  The hardcore right talks about "faggots" while using the death of gay people to point out the danger of Islamism.

 They are hypocrites all as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> huh?  they're just in the middle of no civilization???
> 
> 
> 
> They probably live 'fatter' than American Millionaires..
Click to expand...

If the United States has over 5/4ths of the World's wealth, how much do you suppose the other non-American lives survive in the Middle East?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

bodecea said:


> Thank goodness for our secular laws here that prevent the Religious nuts of all persuasions from throwing gays...and women...and "heretics" off roofs.




You mean, just like they preventing the killing of 49 at a gay night club?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

depotoo said:


> Hey pp, since when does a progressive not stand behind gays?  When it goes against muslims religion and your party's directive..
> Fickle much?
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not buying that "awh, they're just saying bad things about them  crap" First of all, it's not just "lip service" They are doing plenty to make life miserable for LGBT people, but that is beside the point.
> 
> The point is that there are people who are advocating what amounts to genocide and all genocide starts with hateful rhetoric. Rhetoric leads to marginalization and dehumanization which sets the stage for the acceptance of discrimination, internment, expulsion and even death. It is all the same mentality. It's what I call the continuum of violence. Speech can be violent and incite violence.
> 
> 
> 
> But which ones are actually throwing them off roofs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap! Seriously?? You already asked that simplistic question once. I responded with a lengthy and detailed explanation as to why the answer to that question does not address the real issue, and all that you can do is to respond with the same question again? Do you have even two functioning brain cells to rub together??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters to me and to the ones being thrown off the roofs. Muslims are throwing fags off of roofs. Muslims are burning women for refusing to be sex slave. Muslims stone women for being raped. Muslims kills rooms full of people for simply existing. Christians aren't doing this shit. Lip service doesn't equate to the actual murder and mayhem created by Muslims. Muslims are the problem. Muslims need to be banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't let this guy out rabt you Sparky!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rick Wiles: 'Round Up The Muslims And Ship Them Out Of This Country'*
> Submitted by Brian Tashman on Wednesday, 6/15/2016 2:00 pm
> On his “Trunews” radio program on Monday, after declaring that the Orlando massacre represented God’s judgment on America, Rick Wiles said that the U.S. government should “outlaw Islam” and “confiscate Muslims.”
> 
> *“The left is calling for gun control. What we need is Muslim control*. We don’t need to confiscate guns, we need to confiscate Muslims. You’re not going to solve this problem until you round up the Muslims and ship them out of this country. End of discussion. Outlaw Islam. Make it an illegal religion. Don’t tell me it can’t be done. Pass a constitutional amendment that says we’re a Christian nation and Islam is illegal. Done. Get rid of it. Stamp it out before it destroys civilization.”
> 
> *“Anyone who is a practicing Muslim is mentally ill,” he* added, before claiming that the U.S. government is bringing terrorists into the country. “We’re all going to die, gay and straight, left and right, Republican and Democrat, we’re all going to die if we don’t get this stopped really soon.”  Rick Wiles: 'Round Up The Muslims And Ship Them Out Of This Country'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That is an idiotic question. I stand behind loyal, law abiding Muslims as well as gays. If you have trouble understanding that, it's not my problem.


----------



## dpr112yme

<<<<  *Syrian *restaurants in Turkey...


     <<<<  restaurants for the 1 week tourists.....  Not 5 star....


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> <<<<  *Syrian *restaurants in Turkey...
> 
> 
> <<<<  restaurants for the 1 week tourists.....  Not 5 star....


Don't give me this B.S. about them being in major turmoil that they cannot help their own displaced migrants be humble in their guest's homelands.


----------



## dpr112yme

And don't give me this no sex if not married in Turkey business....


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> And don't give me this no sex if not married in Turkey business....


All I know is that Europe has suffered tremendously with rapes and murders and beatings and being cast out of personal homes, and America might be next...


----------



## dpr112yme

Do these sounds sound familiar by any chance???


----------



## Dogmaphobe

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> That is an idiotic question. I stand behind loyal, law abiding Muslims as well as gays. If you have trouble understanding that, it's not my problem.




 You might as well say you stand behind loyal, law abiding members of the Aryan Brotherhood as well as Jews for all the sense that makes. 

  The overwhelming majority of Muslims make Westboro Baptist look like child's play in comparison. A large percentage supports death for homosexuality.

 Do you routinely support one group that is so intolerant of another as to support their death? Being "law abiding" has nothing to do with it.  It is what people actually believe that matters.


----------



## dpr112yme

"I know where you live. Satan's throne is there. Yet you hold on to my name and have not denied your faith in me, even in the days of Antipas, my faithful witness, who was killed in your presence, where Satan lives."

Revelation 2:13


----------



## Dogmaphobe

dpr112yme said:


> Do these sounds sound familiar by any chance???




Why are you spamming this thread with so many useless postings that have nothing to do with the subject matter?


----------



## dpr112yme

If there is anyone who knows how to look into where the 7 churches of Revelation is located in, it wouldn't be too hard to know which places Christ is talking about...  And find which place Satan lives..


----------



## dpr112yme

*Antipas of Pergamum*

*Antipas of Pergamum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

*
See also[edit]
Book of Revelation
Saint John the Evangelist
Pergamon, Turkey



*


----------



## dpr112yme

*Pergamon* /ˈpɜːrɡəmən/ or /ˈpɜːrɡəmɒn/ or *Pergamum* /ˈpɜːrɡəməm/ (Ancient Greek: τὸ Πέργαμον, _to Pergamon_, or ἡ Πέργαμος, _hē Pergamos_) was an ancient Greek city in Aeolis,   Pergamon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Aeolis   Aeolis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

*History
Greek settlements in western Asia Minor, Aeolian area in dark red.
According to Homer's description, Odysseus, after his stay with the Cyclopes, reached the island of Aeolia, who provided him with the west wind Zephyr.

In early times, by the 8th century BC, the Aeolians' twelve most important cities were independent, and formed a league (Dodecapolis): Cyme, Larissa (also called Phriconis), Neonteichos, Temnus, Cilla, Notion, Aegiroessa, Pitane, Aegae, Myrina, Gryneion, and Smyrna.[1]

The most celebrated of the cities was Smyrna (modern Izmir, Turkey), but in 699 BC, Smyrna became part of an Ionian confederacy. The remaining cities were conquered by Croesus, king of Lydia (reigned 560-546 BC). Later they were held successively by the Persians, Macedonians, Seleucids, and Pergamenes. [2]
*


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> *Pergamon* /ˈpɜːrɡəmən/ or /ˈpɜːrɡəmɒn/ or *Pergamum* /ˈpɜːrɡəməm/ (Ancient Greek: τὸ Πέργαμον, _to Pergamon_, or ἡ Πέργαμος, _hē Pergamos_) was an ancient Greek city in Aeolis,   Pergamon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Aeolis   Aeolis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> *History*
> *Greek settlements in western Asia Minor, Aeolian area in dark red.*
> *According to Homer's description, Odysseus, after his stay with the Cyclopes, reached the island of Aeolia, who provided him with the west wind Zephyr.*
> 
> *In early times, by the 8th century BC, the Aeolians' twelve most important cities were independent, and formed a league (Dodecapolis): Cyme, Larissa (also called Phriconis), Neonteichos, Temnus, Cilla, Notion, Aegiroessa, Pitane, Aegae, Myrina, Gryneion, and Smyrna.[1]*
> 
> *The most celebrated of the cities was Smyrna (modern Izmir, Turkey), but in 699 BC, Smyrna became part of an Ionian confederacy. The remaining cities were conquered by Croesus, king of Lydia (reigned 560-546 BC). Later they were held successively by the Persians, Macedonians, Seleucids, and Pergamenes. [2]*




WAit wait... Is this trying to tell me that a Greek city was in Turkey???


----------



## dpr112yme

So please don't say it is okay that people coming out of Pergamon's area or areas near to it are justified killing and raping and stealing people's lives and life's work...


----------



## dpr112yme

dpr112yme said:


> So please don't say it is okay that people coming out of Pergamon's area or areas near to it are justified killing and raping and stealing people's lives and life's work...


In Jesus' Name. Amen HalleluYah!


----------



## Divine Wind

dpr112yme said:


> WAit wait... Is this trying to tell me that a Greek city was in Turkey???


Turkey as only existed since WWI after the collapse of the Ottoman Empire.  A lot of shit happened on that side of the planet over the last 3000 years. 

Turkey profile - Timeline - BBC News
*Modern Turkey*
*1923 *- Grand National Assembly declares Turkey a republic and Kemal Ataturk president.
*1928 *- Turkey becomes secular: clause retaining Islam as state religion removed from constitution.


----------



## Divine Wind

Dogmaphobe said:


> Why are you spamming this thread with so many useless postings that have nothing to do with the subject matter?


 LW derail.   It can be annoying, but it can also be as interesting to watch as a train wreck.


----------



## depotoo

You do realize Shariah is the Muslims law, correct?  It is their shared creed to spread it throughout the world, bit by bit.  Don't believe me, ask sunniman here on the forums.
Florida Pulse gay club attacked


Gradual Application of Shari‘ah

Islamic Shariah was not revealed piecemeal to the Prophet (s). It was implemented over 23 years, primarily in the last ten, after the establishment of the first Islamic state in Madina. Most of those who seek to re-introduce Shariah in their nations, have forgotten the wisdom for the gradual nature of this implementation. This was a necessary interval in the development of Islam, so that the people were not overwhelmed with new regulations and rules of conduct, but rather were able to learn it bit-by-bit, as it was revealed.





TheProgressivePatriot said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey pp, since when does a progressive not stand behind gays?  When it goes against muslims religion and your party's directive..
> Fickle much?
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> But which ones are actually throwing them off roofs?
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap! Seriously?? You already asked that simplistic question once. I responded with a lengthy and detailed explanation as to why the answer to that question does not address the real issue, and all that you can do is to respond with the same question again? Do you have even two functioning brain cells to rub together??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters to me and to the ones being thrown off the roofs. Muslims are throwing fags off of roofs. Muslims are burning women for refusing to be sex slave. Muslims stone women for being raped. Muslims kills rooms full of people for simply existing. Christians aren't doing this shit. Lip service doesn't equate to the actual murder and mayhem created by Muslims. Muslims are the problem. Muslims need to be banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't let this guy out rabt you Sparky!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rick Wiles: 'Round Up The Muslims And Ship Them Out Of This Country'*
> Submitted by Brian Tashman on Wednesday, 6/15/2016 2:00 pm
> On his “Trunews” radio program on Monday, after declaring that the Orlando massacre represented God’s judgment on America, Rick Wiles said that the U.S. government should “outlaw Islam” and “confiscate Muslims.”
> 
> *“The left is calling for gun control. What we need is Muslim control*. We don’t need to confiscate guns, we need to confiscate Muslims. You’re not going to solve this problem until you round up the Muslims and ship them out of this country. End of discussion. Outlaw Islam. Make it an illegal religion. Don’t tell me it can’t be done. Pass a constitutional amendment that says we’re a Christian nation and Islam is illegal. Done. Get rid of it. Stamp it out before it destroys civilization.”
> 
> *“Anyone who is a practicing Muslim is mentally ill,” he* added, before claiming that the U.S. government is bringing terrorists into the country. “We’re all going to die, gay and straight, left and right, Republican and Democrat, we’re all going to die if we don’t get this stopped really soon.”  Rick Wiles: 'Round Up The Muslims And Ship Them Out Of This Country'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is an idiotic question. I stand behind loyal, law abiding Muslims as well as gays. If you have trouble understanding that, it's not my problem.
Click to expand...


----------



## Divine Wind

dpr112yme said:


> All I know is that Europe has suffered tremendously with rapes and murders and beatings and being cast out of personal homes, and America might be next...


Please name a time and place in the history of mankind when people weren't brutalizing each other?

Life is short.  My humble recommendation is for people to stop living in fear of what _might_ happen and just start living.


----------

